# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Анекдоты, шутки, шуточные стишки, истории - смешные или не очень

## Alexei

Если спросить у человека, сколько будет 10 раз по 100 грамм, то 9 из 10 скажут "литр", и лишь один, что "килограмм". 
Сам проверял!

----------


## Rtyom

Русский менталитет?

----------


## Alexei

> Русский менталитет?

 Именно! По крайней мере, так многие считают.

----------


## Pioner

да, я проверял это на русских и американцах, только там было 5 раз по 100 грамм, все русские отвечали поллитра. Все американцы - полкилограмма.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не понимаю я почему у вас появился грамм вместе миллилитра! Я удивился, когда было написано на меню, 100 грамм водки... Я думал, они *весят* водку???   ::

----------


## ST

имхо 1 милилитр воды==1 грамму, но слово грамм короче чем милилитр почти в 2 раза, поэтому и говорят литр водки, пол-литра водки, 100 грамм водки, для краткости...  ::

----------


## saibot

That's not a very accurate way to do that.  The weight of 1 ml of water is 1 gram, but as you start to dissolve things in the water, the density changes.  The amount of 94 proof vodka in 1 gram is not 1 ml, but rather 0.95 ml.  I'm being a nitpicker, but if you buy vodka in ASTRONOMICAL amounts, you could actually be cheated out of large sums of money.  This is my good deed to the world.  DONT BUY VODKA MEASURED OUT IN GRAMS.

----------


## net surfer

> Я думал, они *весят* водку???  :lol:

 Взвешивают (colloq. вешают).

----------


## Lampada

"Налей сто грамм" в народе значит сто грамм водки.

----------


## Moryachka

Tакже можно предложить "выпьем по сто грамм?" - правильно?

----------


## Alexei

> Tакже можно предложить "выпьем по сто грамм?" - правильно?

 Да.
"Выпить что-либо" можно сказать на русском двумя способами, к примеру "выпьем чашечку кофе" или "выпьем по чашечке кофе".

----------


## ST

еще жидкость можно измерять стаканами (300 грамм) и рюмками (50 грамм)...

----------


## Pioner

> еще жидкость можно измерять стаканами (300 грамм) и рюмками (50 грамм)...

 стакан (граненный) = 200 грамм. 
Почему мы водку измеряем граммами? Я думаю это пошло с 19-го или первой половины 20-го века. Простым людям проще понять и осознать что такое грамм, чем миллилитр. 
Помню была такая шутка в одном фильме-детективе. Сыщики расследуют убийство, один описывает комнату, диктует секретарше обстановку в комнате, говорит:
- На столе стоит бутылка водки, в которой осталось примерно... (задумался)
Проходящий мимо грузчик что выносит труп:
- 127 грамм водки.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Tакже можно предложить "выпьем по сто грамм?" - правильно?

 Даже можно сказать "По сто грамм?", и тебя правильно поймут.   ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Moryachka  Tакже можно предложить "выпьем по сто грамм?" - правильно?   Даже можно сказать "По сто грамм?", и тебя правильно поймут.

 можно даже сказать: "сообразим по 100?" и все тебя поймут.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> к примеру "выпьем чашечку кофе"

 Если бы мне так предложили, я бы подумал что мы будем пить _одну_ чашку кофе на двоих.   

> стакан (граненный) = 200 грамм.

 200 это если до ободка налить, а если всклянь, то все 250 :)

----------


## Indra

"Грамм" выговаривать гораздо легче, чем "миллилитров". Особенно, при злоупотреблении.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

The metric system was introduced in Russia after the revolution. Millions of people, many of whom were illiterate, had to learn new terms for units of weight, volume etc. instead of the traditional Russian measures they had been using for centuries.  
No wonder some of them were confused about these new terms.

----------


## Lampada

Сын рубится в "Сталинград" на компе. 
Наши солдаты атакуют и крушат фашистов с криком "За Сталина!" 
Спрашиваю: 
- Ты знаешь, кто такой Сталин? 
- Чего? 
- Ну вот, наши кричат, когда идут в атаку. 
- А я думал, что они орут "Достали, на...!!!"  
В детском саду занятия по рисованию. Воспитательница подходит к девочке, которая с упоением что-то малюет: 
- Что это ты рисуешь? 
- Бога. 
- Но ведь никто не знает, как он выглядит! 
- Щас узнают.  
Встречаются два приятеля. 
- Как у тебя дела? - спрашивает один. 
- Нормально, у тебя как? 
- Тоже хорошо, дом построил. 
- А сколько комнат? 
- Одна. 
- Ну правильно, меньше и смысла нет.  
В американской булочной: 
- Мне батон и полчерного! Извиняюсь, половинку афробуханки!  
- Добрый вечер, молодые люди! Разрешите представиться. Патрульно-постовая служба, сержант Горленко. Колющие, режущие предметы имеются? 
- Нет! 
- Обидно! Может у вас наркотики есть? 
- Да вам уже, наверное, хватит, товарищ сержант!!!  
Налоговый инспектор приходит в фирму. 
— Так, чем вы тут торгуете? 
— Услуги всякие. Винтовочки, лицензии на отстрел, киллеры на дом... 
— Ага, а кассового аппарата нет! Мухлюете небось? Ревизоры-то давно были? 
— Недели три, царствие им небесное...  
— Дорогой, я иду в магазин. Тебе взять что-нибудь вкусненькое? 
— Конечно, дорогая. Только смотри не разбей! 
Авиа­лай­нер со­вер­ша­ет ме­ж­ду­на­род­ный рейс. Оча­ро­ва­тель­ная стю­ар­дес­са раз­но­сит на­пит­ки. Вот она под­хо­дит к крес­лу, где си­дит наш со­оте­че­ст­вен­ник и с улыб­кой пред­ла­га­ет:
- Сэр! Вис­ки, то­ник, ко­фе?
- Ба­бок нет! - бур­чит наш.
Слег­ка оза­да­чен­ная стю­ар­дес­са по­вто­ря­ет:
- Сэр! Вис­ки, то­ник, ко­фе?
- Го­во­рят те­бе, ба­бок нет!
Де­вуш­ка по­жи­ма­ет пле­ча­ми, дос­та­ет ма­лень­кий сло­ва­рик и не­ко­то­рое вре­мя со­сре­до­то­чен­но изу­ча­ет его. Вско­ре ее ли­цо оза­ря­ет­ся лу­че­зар­ной улыб­кой:
- Сэр! Вис­ки, то­ник, ко­фе? На шaру, пли­из!

----------


## Lampada

Бегут зайцы по лесу, видят - лоси. Окpужают они лосей и спpашивают:
    - Кpутые есть?
    - Hет - отвечают лоси.
    - Тогда с каждого по пятеpке и свободны ...
    Hа следующий день бегут зайцы,  встpечают все тех же лосей.
    - Кpутые есть?
    - Hет.
    - С каждого по пятеpке и свободны.
    Замаялись лоси и пошли к волку.
    - Волк, будешь у нас кpутым?
    - Hет пpоблем, мужики, буду.
    Hа следующий день бегут зайцы по лесу, встpечают лосей.
    - Кpутые есть?
    - Есть! - лоси pасступаются, выходит волк. Зайцы pасступаются,  выходит медведь.
    - Так, с кpутого стольник, со всех остальных по пятеpке! 
Погранотряд дежурному:
  - Товарищ капитан! Учебный нарушитель задержан 3-мя выстрелами в упор! 
Пограничник на посту.
- Стой! Стрелять буду!
- Стою.
- Стреляю. 
- Какой из предметов снаряжения самый тяжелый на марше?
- Фляга для воды, когда она пустая. 
- Товарищ прапорщик, а крокодилы летают?
  - Что!? Кто тебе такую фигню сказал?
  - Товарищ майор.
  - Товарищ майор?! Видите ли, вообще-то, они летают, но низенько-низенько! 
Мужика грабят в подворотне:
  - Ты давай бабки быстрее, а то опоздаем на "Санта-Барбару". 
- Сеня, почему ты такой грустный?
- Завтра выдают замуж мою невесту...
- Что ты говоришь?! А за кого?
- За меня... 
- Молодой человек, - говорит врач пациенту, - у вас в легких полно копоти.  Похоже, что вы спите с открытой форточкой! 
- Послушайте, вы уже полчаса держите трубку и молчите.  Разрешите мне позвонить.
 - Не мешайте, пожалуйста, я разговариваю с женой. 
- Вы предпочитаете интимный секс или групповой? 
- Групповой. 
- А почему? 
- Там сачкануть легче.  
Стоя на лестнице и крася потолок, жена просит мужа, смотрящего хоккей по телевизору:
  - Если я упаду, дорогой, то будь любезен, вызови в перерыве скорую помощь. 
  Командир взвода связи, нарисовав синусоиду, объясняет солдатам, как движется по проводам электрический ток. Один солдат замечает:
  - Все ясно, кроме одного: как эта кривуля проходит по прямому проводу? Быть такого не может! 
Пришел как-то новый русский на берег, закинул удочку и вытащил
золотую рыбку. Взмолилась рыбка человеческим голосом: "Отпусти меня!  Чего хошь сделаю!"  Задумался новый русский.
- Вроде многое есть:  жена, дача, самолет, деньги... И говорит: 
"Сделай так, чтобы у меня ВСЁ было!"
"Хорошо", сказала рыбка,- "У тебя всё БЫЛО!"

----------


## DagothWarez

Еж птица ленивая. Пока не пнешь не полетит.

----------


## ST

Huge Russian government organization is looking to fill more than 17000
position during this spring. We offer positions in all our departments. 
Our main requirements to a successful candidate are: 
Male between 18 and 27 
Ability to work under a strong pressure of more experienced colleagues
(especially during the first six month of working) 
Fluent English is not essential but fluent obscene Russian is a must 
Willingness for biennial business trip 
Analytical mind or any other types of mind is strong disadvantage 
Joining with us gives you excellent conditions of work and career
opportunity. We are glade to offer you: 
Ability to work in team as young and active as you 
Corporate lunch (as well as corporate breakfast, corporate dinner,
corporate supper, corporate uniform and corporate apartment) 
Career opportunity: 
Every successful candidate may expect such career (we are not sure that you
are familiar with names of our positions, so near the every name of position
we put in parenthesis relative position from the investment banking
hierarchy): 
Work experience position 
0-6 month "dukh" (junior analyst) 
6-12 month "cherpak" (associate) 
12-18 month "dedushka" (vice-president) 
18-24 month "dembel'" (partner) 
As you can see, career opportunity is really excellent. 
If you are interested in our job offer, please send you CV and cover letters
to our HR managers, ensign (praporshchik) Probkin or ensign
(praporshchik) Butilkin 
Probkin@voenkomat. ru 
Butilkin@voenkomat. ru   
Deadline for your applications is 15 June 2005. 
P. S. If you are not able to join us now, don't be upset. Next stage of our
headhunting program will start on 15 October 2005.

----------


## Friendy

Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He 
concludes by saying, 
"Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed." 
"OH NO!" the President exclaims, 
"That's terrible!" 
His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously 
watching as the President sits, head in hands, visibly shaken. 
Finally, the President looks up and asks, 
"How many is a brazillion?"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  That was actually funny!!!

----------


## DDT

::

----------


## Indra

::

----------


## Lampada

Из писем в газету. 
Врач-психотерапевт отнесся с пониманием к моей проблеме и сказал, чтобы на следующую консультацию я пришел с партнершей, но я пока не решил, кого из них взять с собой.  
Бывшая подруга про меня распускает сплетни похабного содержания, а некоторые из них даже неправда.  
Увидел в вашей газете письмо одного психа и решил тоже написать — чем я хуже?  
После интимных отношений с мужем своей подруги я стала совсем по-другому смотреть на нее. Как она может изменять такому чуткому и обаятельному человеку?  
Когда Женька узнал об измене, то крепко меня побил. Но все равно остался и вызвал "скорую" — значит еще любит.  
Я сразу раздеваюсь и отдаюсь ему без лишних разговоров, потому что такого зануду надо еще поискать.  
Если бы Саня тогда не извинился, то нашим отношениям пришел бы конец. А так мы еще несколько дней протянули.  
Но по-настоящему я забеспокоилась, когда месячные не пришли три раза подряд.  
Я очень боялась, что Аркадий меня не простит, когда узнает всю правду о том, что я ему изменила с Ринатом. Но он сказал, что прощает, потому что тоже любит Рината.  
Я занялся прямо частным сыском, хочу выяснить, кто же из них троих любовник моей жены. Будет обидно, если никто, сколько на них времени потрачено.

----------


## AND6819

Английский за 3 урока 
Первый урок, английский для начинающих:
"Три ведьмы разглядывают трое часов "Свотч". Какая из ведьм разглядывает какие часы?"
Теперь по английски!
Three witches watch three swatch watches. Which witch watches which swatch watch? 
Второй урок, английский для продвинутых учеников: "Три ведьмы-трансвеститки разглядывают три кнопочки на часах "Свотч". Какая из ведьм-трансвеститок разглядывает какую кнопочку на часах "Свотч"?"
Теперь по английски!
Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watches which Swatch watch switch? 
Третий и последний урок, английский для абсолютных профессионалов:
"Три швейцарских ведьмы-сучки, желающих изменить свой пол, разглядывают три кнопочки на часах "Свотч". Какая из швейцарских
ведьм-сучек, желающих изменить свой пол, разглядывает какую кнопочку на часах "Свотч"?"
Теперь по английски!
Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to be switched swiss
witch-bitches, watch three swiss Swatch watch switches. Which swiss
witch-bitch, which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-bitch, wishes to
watch which swiss Swatch watch switch? 
Мне вот интересно, где это придумали?

----------


## Lampada

Существуют 2 способа, как управлять женщиной, но их никто не знает. 
Не стоит бегать от снайпера -- умрёшь уставшим... 
Импотенция --это когда сила тритяжения Земли больше силы притяжения к женщине. 
Там, где заканчивается полоса неудач, начинается территория кладбища. 
Если руки золотые, то не важно откуда они растут. 
Если женщина злится, значит она не только неправа, но и понимает это. 
Если вы, посмотрев в зеркало, никого там не увидели, значит вы неотразимы! 
Для смягчения последствий падения, обычно используется мат. 
Я все пойму, вы только дайте денег. 
Больше всего врут перед выборами, сексом и после рыбалки. 
Только сядешь поработать, обязательно кто-нибудь разбудит. 
Обходя разложенные грабли -- ты теряешь драгоценный ОПЫТ!!! 
Человек способен вынести многое. И тем больше, чем больше дырка в заборе. 
Чем больше отгоняешь от себя мысль, тем назойливее она становится. 
Скажи мне, о чём ты думаешь, и я скажу, чем. 
Занятие ерундой на рабочем месте развивает боковое зрение, слух и бдительность в целом! 
Комплекс Экзюпери: мы в ответе за тех, кого вовремя не послали. 
Юмор бывает блестящим и матовым. Последний доходчивее.

----------


## Lampada

Решил купить фрукты. Вижу у продавца два АБСОЛЮТНО ОДИНАКОВЫХ вида абхазских мандаринов, но одни по 30 р., а другие - по 45. Спрашиваю:
- А чем отличаются эти по 45 от тех, что по 30?
Получаю ответ:
- Эти дороже!

----------


## Lampada

- Алло, это пожарная команда? 
- Да. 
- А пожарьте мне мясо. 
- Мы не жарим, мы тушим. 
- Ну тогда потушите.

----------


## kwatts59

> Решил купить фрукты. Вижу у продавца два АБСОЛЮТНО ОДИНАКОВЫХ вида абхазских мандаринов, но одни по 30 р., а другие - по 45. Спрашиваю:
> - А чем отличаются эти по 45 от тех, что по 30?
> Получаю ответ:
> - Эти дороже!

  ::   ::

----------


## Rusalka

- Я слива лиловая, спелая, садовая
- Я абрикос, на юге рос
- А я маракуйя. Даже не знаю, что сказать  
Грустный мужик заходит в магазин:
- Здравствуйте, вы меня помните? Я у вас вчера шарики покупал.
- Узнаю. Вам ещё шариков?
- Нет. Я к вам с жалобой - они бракованные.
- В чём дело - воздух не держат?
- Да нет, с этим всё в порядке.
- А что тогда?
- Не радуют они меня…

----------


## MikeM

Игра-разливайка   ::   http://introweb.ru/games/other/vodka.swf

----------


## Rosa Anna

> Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He 
> concludes by saying, 
> "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed." 
> "OH NO!" the President exclaims, 
> "That's terrible!" 
> His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously 
> watching as the President sits, head in hands, visibly shaken. 
> Finally, the President looks up and asks, 
> "How many is a brazillion?"

 priceless.  ::

----------


## Lampada

---------------------------------------------- 
Глупейшие преступники 
----------------------------------------------   
Женщина была арестована во время скаутсткого слёта, в котором участвовал ее сын. Пока она смотрела на то, как полисмен демонстрирует детишкам работу натасканной на наркотики розыскной собаки, собака нашла в её сумочке пакет с травкой.  
Молодой человек с дробовиком зашел в магазинчик и потребовал наличность из кассы. После того, как деньги были погружены в сумку, он увидел большую бутылку виски, и потребовал добавить ее к деньгам, однако получил от продавца отказ, у продавца были сомнения в том, что грабитель достиг 21 года. 
После некоторых препирательств, грабитель достал водительские права и предъявил их продавцу, которые, после тщательного изучения, согласился с правомерностью получения алкоголя и упаковал бутылку в сумку. На чем они и расстались. 
Впрочем, расстались ненадолго, потому что через два часа грабитель был взят полицией в собственной квартире, ибо продавец сообщил имя и адрес указанный в правах. 
Некая дама обратилась в полицию с заявлением об угоне машины, сообщив при этом, что в машине остался мобильный телефон. Офицер позвонил по телефону, сказал, что, мол, по объявлению в газете и давно о такой тачке мечтал. Назначили встречу. Встретились. Арест, суд, тюрьма.  
Решил один американский гражданин ограбить банк.  Пошел в Bank of America, и на бланке депозитного вклада нацарапал что-то вроде "Эта аграбление, зосуньте все деньги в покет", после чего смиренно встал в очередь к окошку. Но тут посетили его сомнения, а вдруг кто-то видел, как и что он писал? Может уже полицию вызывают? И он покинул этот банк, направившись через дорогу в Wells Fargo Bank. 
Очередь там была намного меньше, и вот он, желанный миг:  наш герой протягивает записку девушке - оператору. Оператор, девушка сообразительная, по орфографии решила, что грабитель явно умом не блещет, и спокойно ему ответила, что эту записку принять не может, так как она написана на бланке Bank of America, а здесь Wells Fargo. Потому он может переписать ее на бланке Wells Fargo или вернуться в Bank of America. 
Слегка огорчённый грабитель, как ни странно, покинул банк, а девушка незамедлительно позвонила в полицию. Через пять минут его взяли.  Угадайте где? Правильно, через дорогу, в очереди к окошку BoA.  
На суде в Мичигане, подсудимый по делу о хранении наркотиков Кристофер Янсен заявил, что он был обыскан без ордера.  Прокурор ответил, что куртка Янсена в момент обыска как-то странно оттопыривалась, и у офицера были подозрения, что под курткой пистолет, а в этом случае ордер ему не нужен. "Полная ерунда" - сказал Янсен, - "я в той же куртке, что и тогда, где здесь спрятать пистолет?" С этими словами он снял куртку и отдал ее судье. Который и нашёл в кармане куртки пакет с кокаином. В заседании пришлось делать перерыв, поскольку минут пять судья с трудом мог сидеть от хохота.  
Оклахома. Подсудимый по делу о вооруженном ограблении Денис Ньютон послал черту своего адвоката и стал защищаться сам, и у него даже очень неплохо то получалось, пока прокурор не вызвал свидетеля - дамочку, менеджера ограбленного магазина, которая его опознала. Денис вскочил, обвинил свидетельницу во лжи, и в сердцах сказал "Жаль, что я не отстрелил твою пустую башку!", правда тут же быстро добавив "Если бы, конечно, я там был" У присяжных заняло всего 20 минут чтобы решить, что 30 лет будет в самый раз.  
Детройт.  Гуляющий молодой человек обратил внимание на наряд полиции, который показывал окружной детворе новый компьютер, установленный в их патрульной машине. На вопрос, как эта штука работает, полицейский взял у него права и стал вбивать данные. Через несколько секунд бедолага был повязан по всем правилам, ибо экран компьютера упрекал его в вооруженном ограблении, совершенном два года назад в г. Сент-Луис, штат Миссури.  
Опять Детройт.  Пара грабителей ворвалась в магазин звукозаписей, нервно водя дулами револьверов из стороны в сторону. Один из них заорал: "Никому не двигаться!!!". Когда его напарник дернулся к кассе, верный своему слову, он застрелил напарника.  
Один американский господин прикупил коробочку очень дорогих и редких сигар. Таких дорогих и редких, что он их даже застраховал, среди всего прочего и от пожара. Через месяц сигары уже кончились, а он даже не внес первый взнос по полису. Это не помешало ему обратиться в страховую  компанию с заявлением, что сигары были утрачены в связи с "серией маленьких пожаров" (тут надо понимать, что в английском "огонь" и "пожар" обозначаются одним словом _fire_.  Компания платить отказалась, резонно ответив, что, собственно, он употребил сигары самым естественным для сигар образом. Что же, господин обратился в суд и выиграл дело. В судебном решении судья признал, что исковое заявление, прямо скажем, несерьёзно, но в то же время в наличии имеется полис, сигары застрахованы от огня, и этот полис не определяет "происхождение" или "допустимость" каких-либо видов огня. Так что страховщикам следует заплатить. Страховщики не стали заморачиваться с долгими и дорогостоящими апелляциями и выплатили 15000 долларов за "сгоревшие" сигары. 
Впрочем, насладиться новыми халявными сигарами не удалось, поскольку сразу после получения наличных по чеку этот господин был арестован. На основании того же полиса и своих же свидетельских показаний на суде, он был обвинён в 24 эпизодах умышленного уничтожения застрахованного имущества через поджог. Итог нового процесса - 24 месяца тюрьмы и 24000 долларов штрафа.

----------


## Indra

> Глупейшие преступники

   ::

----------


## Russian Mob

У четырнадцатилетней девочки задержка. Уже две недели. 
Наконец-то она решается рассказать об этом маме. Та просто в шоке, летит в аптеку, покупает тест на беременность 
и, о ужас, он оказывается положительным. 
Чуть не поседев, мама набрасывается на дочку:“Ты что, в своем уме? Быстро приведи мне сюда этого негодяя, 
этого мерзавца, этого скотину, который посмел прикоснуться к моей ненаглядной, к моей единственной дочке, 
я ему покажу, где раки зимуют!!!” 
Пожав плечами, дочка поднимает трубку телефона и набирает номер. 
Через полчаса к их дому подезжает новенькая Феррари, из которой выходит мужчина средних лет в дорогом костюме, 
начищенных до зеркального блеска ботинках и с золотыми часами. Он степенно проходит в их дом и садится на 
кресло в гостиной, где уже собрались разгневанная мама, испуганная дочка и только что вернувшийся с работы 
еще более разгневанный папа. 
“Добрый вечер. Ваша дочь проинформировала меня о той проблеме, 
которая так вас волнует. Как вы понимаете, я не смогу на ней жениться 
из-за моих семейных обстоятельств. Но я готов материально компенсировать все неудобства, которые вызваны моим 
неосторожным поведением. 
Итак,вот мои условия: 
Если родится дочь, то я передам ей в собственность два моих магазина и три завода. Также на ее счет в банке я 
положу один миллион долларов. 
Если это будет сын, то тогда ему достанется три магазина, два завода и миллион долларов. 
Если родятся близнецы, то каждый получит по заводу и магазину, а также по пятьсот тысяч на счету. 
Но, однако, если будет выкидыш, тогда...” 
В этот момент до того не раскрывший рта папа кладет ему руку на плечо и говорит: 
“Тогда ты трахнешь ее еще раз!”  
Приехали пожарные на вызов тушить больницу. Ну, все сделали как и подобает настоящим героям: пожар потушили, в грязь лицом не упали. После окончания тушения командир расчета докладывает главному врачу: "Задача выполнена, возгорание ликвидировано. Правда...есть пострадавшие. Девять человек. Семерых мы откачали, а двоих, к сожалению, спасти не удалось. После этих слов главврач падает в обморок. Очнувшись, заикаясь и едва выговаривая слова, говорит: "Как семерых ??? Ребята, вы же морг тушили..."

----------


## itk

забегает один мужик в бар и говорит бармену: давай, давай быстро 100 грамм налей а то сейчас начнется. Бармен наливает, тот залпом выпивает и снова говорит: давай еще 100, а то сейчас начнется. Бармен наливает и так повторяется несколько раз. В итоге  бармен его останавливает и говорит: ну я конечно понимаю, после работы наверно голова болит, но давайте сначала расчитаемся а потом...
тут мужик смотрит на него и говорит: начинается

----------


## Chetverovod

> стакан (граненный) = 200 грамм.

 Кстати, хочу заметить, что дизайн  граненого стакана был  выполнен скульптором Верой Мухиной  "Рабочий и Колхозница"  ::

----------


## Lampada

- Ну как там тебе понравилось? - спрашивают у китайца, вернувшегося из Москвы. 
- Очень понравилось. Городок тихий, народу мало...   
- В Новый год, перед тем как напиться, я всегда кладу в карман записку с адресом "Париж, бульвар Сен-Жермен" 
- Но ты же в Черёмушках живешь. 
- Конечно, но пару раз в Париж доставляли...

----------


## wanja

Молодой переводчик спрашивает у опытного:
- А вот в английском языке устный и письменный переводчики называются по разному: interpreter и translator. Не зря, наверное, должно быть есть какие-то нюансы.
- Нюансы? Есть, есть нюансы. Translator садится за стол, читает фразу "Let it be" и переводит: "Пусть будет". А interpreter приходит на работу и утром! с похмелья! на слух! перводит "Let it be" - "Давайте жрать пчел". Чувствуюшь нюансы?

----------


## Leof

Английский лорд сидит в своём кабинете, погрузившись в работу.
Входит дворецкий:
-Сэр, прошу прощения, сэр, Темза вышла из берегов...сэр??
Лорд:
-Ради бога, Джеймс! Я ужасно занят - мне некогда, извольте меня больше не беспокоить!
Дворецкий уходит.
Через пол часа дворецкий невозмутимо докладывает:
-Сэр, в городе ужасная паника, вода уже у нашего парадного крыльца...какие-нибудь указания, сэр??
Лорд рассержено:
-Чёрт побери, Джеймс! Я же просил - не беспокойте меня по всяким пустякам, когда я работаю!!!
Дворецкий выходит.
Через пол часа двери внезапно распахиваются, Джеймс, влекомый огромным потоком воды объявляет:
-Темза, сэр!!!

----------


## net surfer

Звонок в дверь.
Старушечий голос:
— И хто там?
Тоже старушечий голос:
— Енто я, Серафима, Фекла с третьего этажу!
— Чем докажешь?
— Могу пенсионное показать. Видишь?
— Нет. Я до глазка не достаю.
— А ты тубареточку поставь.
Звук шаркающих шагов, устанавливаемой табуретки.
— Ну что? Видишь?
Грохот падающей табуретки, тела.
— (сдавленно) Фекла, ты что ли?
— Да, я.
— Скорую вызывай... 
Звонок в дверь.
— Здравствуйте! Это ваши соседи снизу.
— Ну?
— Вы не могли бы кран в ванной закрыть? А то еще промочите ноги, простудитесь, заболеете и умрете. Или мы вас сами убьем.

----------


## wanja

Звонок в Скорую Помощь:
- Алле, мы.. тута.. пьем..
Дежурный бросает трубку.
Опять звонок:
- Алле, мы.. тута.. пьем.., а Вася.. не пьет...
Дежурный бросает трубку.
Опять звонок:
- Трубку не бросайте!!! Мы.. тута.. пьем.., а Вася.. не пьет... он... штопор проглотил.
- Так что же вы сразу не сказали?! Выезжаем. А вы какие-нибудь меры приняли?
- Да! Бутылки вилками открываем.   
Купил как-то мужик бутылку водки, выпил ее на улице - проснулся в вытрезвителе. Решил быть осторожней. Купил бутылку, зашел в подъезд, выпил - проснулся в вытрезвителе. В следущий раз, купил бутылку, зашел к себе в квартиру, запер дверь на все замки, занавесил окна, залез под одеяло, налил, выпил - проснулся в вытрезвителе. Спрашивает у ментов: 
- А как же вы меня взяли? А же и дверь запер, и окна занавесил, даже под одеяло залез, ка же так?
- А вот как ты под этим одеялом за третьей пошел, тогда мы тебя и взяли.

----------


## Lampada

Спёрто отсюда http://forum.zelan.ru/lofiversion/index.php/t41288.html .  Непонятно, кто автор. 
"_Вы гетеросексуал - что делать? 
(вопросы из теста) 
1. Что, по вашему мнению, послужило причиной вашей гетеросексуальности?  
2. Когда и при каких обстоятельствах вы впервые осознали свою гетеросексуальность?  
3. Допускаете ли вы, что гетеросексуальность - это всего лишь некая фаза на вашем жизненном пути, и со временем вы ее преодолеете?  
4. Допускаете ли вы, что причина вашей гетеросексуальности - это невротическая боязнь представителей своего пола?  
5. Допускаете ли вы, что если бы вам встретился хороший гомосексуальный партнер, это раз и навсегда решило бы проблему вашей гетеросексуальности?  
6. Кому вы рассказывали о своей гетеросексуальности? Как на это реагировали ваши собеседники?  
7. Как вы считаете, почему гетеросексуалы так стремятся совратить всех на свой путь?  
8. Зачем вы выставляете напоказ свою гетеросексуальность? Почему вы не можете всем этим заниматься потихоньку, не демонстрируя окружающим свой образ жизни?  
9. Хотели бы вы, чтобы ваши дети были гетеросексуалами, зная, с какими жизненными трудностями им предстоит столкнуться?  
10. Подавляющее большинство сексуальных преступников и совратителей малолетних - гетеросексуалы. В свете этого, считаете ли вы допустимым, чтобы гетеросексуалы работали в школах и учили ваших детей?  
11. Несмотря на то, что институт брака поддерживается обществом, процент разводов постоянно растет. Как вы считаете, почему среди гетеросексуалов так редко встречаются стабильные пары?  
12. Одной из самых острых проблем сейчас является перенаселенность Земли и ограниченность природных ресурсов. Сможет ли человечество выжить, если все, подобно вам, будут гетеросексуалами?  
13. Как вы можете считать себя полноценным человеком, если вы принудительно ограничиваете себя гетеросексуальными отношениями и не развиваете свой здоровый, естественный гомосексуальный потенциал?  
14. Вы, наверное, замечали, что среди гетеросексуалов очень мало по-настоящему счастливых людей. Существуют новейшие методики, которые помогут вам изменить свою ориентацию, если вы действительно этого захотите. Не возникало ли у вас желания пройти курс терапии?_"

----------


## Indra

5+

----------


## kasper

По небу летят утки. 
Летит уголком стая. 
Мне хочется к ним жутко. 
Они же - на Юг, знаю.  
Они зимовать будут 
В каком-нибудь там Чаде, 
А я тут бумаг груду 
Лопачу жратвы ради.  
Их будут кормить дети, 
Им будут махать руки, 
Им солнце всегда светит. 
Я к уткам хочу, cуки!  
Я к уткам хочу, гады! 
Чтоб стала мечта - былью! 
Свободы хочу ради! 
И чтоб за спиной - крылья!  
И чтоб вместо ног - лапки, 
И чтобы как все - крякать 
И чтоб - не нужны бабки, 
И чтоб - нипочём слякоть!  
И чтобы моя Нюся 
(Она, как и я, утка) 
Ушла б от меня к гусю, 
А я бы страдал жутко.  
И чтоб я летел, плача 
В красивейший день, летом 
И тут бы в меня, значит, 
Предательски, влёт, дуплетом.  
Мой трупик несёт Бобик, 
Хозяин его хвалит, 
Утятница - мой гробик, 
Стакан до краёв налит.  
В живот насуют яблок 
И салом натрут шкурку 
А после - сожрут, падлы 
А после - споют "Мурку".  
А после - ещё песню 
Про то, как "летят утки". 
Я - так не хочу. Честно. 
Мне даже чуть-чуть жутко.  
Я лучше куплю водку, 
Я лучше попью сутки, 
Я знаю теперь чётко: 
Не надо мне быть уткой!  
P.S. Всё ужасно в жизни зыбко. 
В общем, я хочу быть рыбкой.

----------


## Lampada

До призыва спал хорошо - армия нас охраняет. 
Призвался, спал мало - охранял. 
Отслужил - вообще не сплю. 
Знаю, кто охраняет...

----------


## Lampada

В мужской компании все веселятся, пьют, только один грустит. 
- Леха! Чё грустишь?? 
- У жены СПИД обнаружили... Да пошутил я, мужики. Чё вы так 
все побледнели?...

----------


## Lampada

_Проблема не в том, что в мире много лжи, а в том, что у каждого из нас своя правда._  _Как правило, вся попса имеет один мотив: денежный._  _Лучше поздно, чем слишком поздно._

----------


## flowforever

- Водитель автомобиля Ока, орущий за рулем, немедленно примите вправо! 
- АААААА!!! 
- Сержант Иванов, ваши документы!! 
- ААаааа! Вот возьмите!! Аааа! 
- Что вы орете так? 
- Мне страшно!! ААА!!! 
- Не надо так боятся нас. Мы, милиционеры, вовсе не страшные. Да и
нарушений у вас никаких. Какие у вас нарушения? Превышение скорости? На
Оке? Ха! Так чего ж вы боитесь-то, а? 
- У меня клаустрофобия! Выпустите меня отсюда! ААаа!!

----------


## Lampada

- Официант, мне бы пару яиц и доброе слово. 
Тот приносит 2 яйца. 
- А доброе слово?! 
- Не ешьте эти яица.

----------


## basurero

> - Официант, мне бы пару яиц и доброе слово. 
> Тот приносит 2 яйца. 
> - А доброе слово?! 
> - Не ешьте эти яица.

 WOW, это первый раз, когда я понял русскую шутку!   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  - Официант, мне бы пару яиц и доброе слово. 
> Тот приносит 2 яйца. 
> - А доброе слово?! 
> - Не ешьте эти яица.   WOW, это первый раз, когда я понял русскую шутку!

 Поздравляю!   ::  
А почему не задавал вопросы, когда было непонятно?

----------


## basurero

Ну, я не знаю, обычно они слишком длинны и содержат слишком много сленга.   ::

----------


## Lampada

- Ну, и чем вчера закончилась твоя ссора с женой? 
- О, она приползла ко мне на коленях... 
- И чего сказала? 
- Вылезай из-под кровати, подлый трус!

----------


## Rtyom

> - Ну, и чем вчера закончилась твоя ссора с женой? 
> - О, она приползла ко мне на коленях... 
> - И чего сказала? 
> - Вылезай из-под кровати, подлый трус!

   ::

----------


## Lampada

Журналистка спрашивает на пресс-конференции у Виктора Януковича: 
- Виктор Федорович, скажите какие вы любите передачи?? 
- Ну-у-у-у... сигареты, чай...

----------


## Lampada

Работа с красивыми женщинами теоретически возможна, а на практике - всё время стоит.

----------


## ST

http://www.ark.ru/ins/zapoved/zapoved/enot.html жжесть

----------


## Lampada

Результаты стрельб: 
1. Иванов - "молоко". 
2. Петров - "молоко". 
3. Сидоров - Петров...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

почему "молоко"?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> почему "молоко"?

 Мишень

----------


## ST

наверно потому что белое  ::

----------


## TATY

Горбачев: Борис, ты будешь водки?
Ельцин: Нет 
АНАНАННАНАНАНАНАНАН   ::  
 :P

----------


## Lampada

Муж приходит с работы и сразу подсаживается к телевизору смотреть футбольный матч "Спартак" Москва - "Динамо" Киев. 
Подходит жена: 
- Петя, я хочу посмотреть фильм. 
Муж: - Ты что с ума сошла? "Спартак" же играет!!! 
Жена: - Так ты что, "Спартак" любишь больше, чем меня? 
Муж (посмотрев недоумённо): 
- Да я и "Динамо" люблю больше, чем тебя...

----------


## Lampada

Встретились на Мальдивах российский и американский разведчики. Отдыхают, пивко потягивают. 
Американец: Ну скажи, ураган «Катрина»— это вы? 
Русский: Не-а. 
Американец: Ну не обманывай, ведь вы, вы! 
Русский: да нет же, говорю.. 
Американец: Ну, а что тогда вы? Работаете ведь… 
Русский : Работаем.. 
Американец: Ну скажи… 
Русский: Ты не поверишь.. Джордж Буш— это мы….

----------


## Triton

- Мистер Буш! В Занзибаре нефть нашли! 
- Да? Так у них там того! Демократии нету. Надо делать. 
- Так и в Северной Корее тоже нету... демократии. 
- А у них там и нефти нету. Нахрена им демократия?

----------


## Lampada

Приходит один человек к святому отцу и говорит: 
- Помоги мне, батюшка, не знаю, что делать, только на тебя надежда осталась. 
- А что случилось, сын мой?? 
- Велосипед украли, не могу найти вора. 
- Значит так, сын мой, собери всех, кого подозреваешь, и читай им десять заповедей. Как дойдёшь до "НЕ УКРАДИ", посмотри  -  кто взор потупит, тот и есть вор! 
- Спасибо, святой отец, так и сделаю. 
Проходит некоторое время, они встречаются на улице. 
- Здравствуй, сын мой, помог ли тебе мой совет, нашёл вора?? 
- Да, святой отец, всё хорошо, спасибо. 
- Ну, расскажи. 
- Да ладно, святой отец, дело прошлое. 
- Нет, сын мой, рассказывай. 
- Как вы и сказали, собрал я всех подозреваемых, стал читать им заповеди. Как дошел до "НЕ ПРЕЛЮБОДЕЙСТВУЙ", таки вспомнил, где забыл велосипед!

----------


## Leof

назидательно прямо! я вот тоже вспомнил 
Два охотника пошли на болото - уток стрелять.
Вот их собака прыгнула в камыши и вспугнула утку.
Первый охотник выстрелил, промахнулся и вскрикнул рассержено:
"У, ё* твою мать! Промазал!!!"
Тут его товарищ и говорит:
"Грех так ругаться - вот бог тебя накажет!"
Снова собака вспугнула утку. Первый охотник прицелился, выстрелил и опять мимо!
"У, ё* твою мать!!! Опять промазал!!!"
Второй охотник ему опять говорит:
"Да не гневи ты бога! Вот накажет он тебя!!"
Тут снова взлетает утка. Первый охотник опять не попадает и орёт:
"У, ё*...."
Как вдруг всё вокруг почернело, разверзлась небесная твердь, и всего в метре от первого охотника со страшной силой ударила молния, и прозвучал громовой глас с небес: *"УУУУУ, Ё* ТВОЮ МАААТЬ !!!!!! ОПЯТЬ ПРОМАЗАЛ!!!!"*

----------


## basurero

- Ну, расскажи. 
- Нет, сын мой, рассказывай.  
Может ли кто-нибудь сказать мне в чем разница в этом предложении между исползованием совершенного вида и несовершенного вида?

----------


## Lampada

> - Ну, расскажи.
> - Нет, сын мой, рассказывай. 
> Может ли кто-нибудь сказать мне в чем разница в этом предложении между исползованием совершенного вида и несовершенного вида?

 Когда батюшка сказал "Расскажи!", он думал, что будет короткий рассказ.  Но, после того, как человек пытался уклониться от ответа, батюшка понял, что не всё так просто.  Тогда уж он потребовал полного объяснения.  "Рассказывай" - там означало, что батюшка приготовился к более длинному и подробному изложению событий.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо за объснение. Очень интересно. Русский язык слишком сложен   ::

----------


## ST

может уже было....на http://anekdot.ru/last/o.html вчера прочитал: 
Льюис Кэролл, проезжая по России, записал чудное русское слово
"защищающихся" (thоsе whо рrоtесt thеmsеlvеs, как он пометил в дневнике). Английскими буквами. Вид этого слова вызывает ужас...
zаshtshееshtshауоуshtshееkhsуа. 
Ни один англичанин или американец это слово произнести не в состоянии.

----------


## pisces

> может уже было....на http://anekdot.ru/last/o.html вчера прочитал: 
> Льюис Кэролл, проезжая по России, записал чудное русское слово
> "защищающихся" (thоsе whо рrоtесt thеmsеlvеs, как он пометил в дневнике). Английскими буквами. Вид этого слова вызывает ужас...
> zаshtshееshtshауоуshtshееkhsуа. 
> Ни один англичанин или американец это слово произнести не в состоянии.

 Ну в немецком тоже есть слова типа tschechisch...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> может уже было....на http://anekdot.ru/last/o.html вчера прочитал: 
> Льюис Кэролл, проезжая по России, записал чудное русское слово
> "защищающихся" (thоsе whо рrоtесt thеmsеlvеs, как он пометил в дневнике). Английскими буквами. Вид этого слова вызывает ужас...
> zаshtshееshtshауоуshtshееkhsуа. 
> Ни один англичанин или американец это слово произнести не в состоянии.

 Rindfleischetikettierungs

----------


## ST



----------


## Lampada

Гуляют по лесу две монахини. Внезапно одна из них замечает, что за ними идёт некий мужчина. 
-Знаешь, - говорит она своей спутнице, - мне кажется, что этот мужчина нас преследует, интересно, что он хочет? 
- Может быть, он маньяк? - говорит вторая. 
- Что же делать? 
- Ускорим шаг! 
Монахини ускоряют шаг, мужчина делает то же самое. 
- Он не отстаёт! Что же делать? - испуганно переговариваются монахини. 
- Давай побежим? 
Монахини побежали, мужчина тоже. 
- Он нас скоро догонит, давай разбежимся в разные стороны! - предлагает одна монахиня другой. 
Они разделились, мужчина побежал за одной из них, а вторая монахиня вернулась в монастырь. Сидит, волнуется. Тут возвращается первая монахиня. 
- Ну, что же было? - набрасывается с вопросами вторая. 
- Ну, я побежала, а он за мной, потом он меня догнал.... 
- И, что дальше? Что же было дальше! 
- Я подняла юбку, а он.... 
- Что? Что он сделал? 
- Он снял штаны... 
- И.... 
- Ну, вполне логично предположить, что монахиня с задранной юбкой бежит гораздо быстрее, чем мужчина со спущенными штанами.

----------


## basurero

Зачем курица перешла через дорогу? 
Чтобы добраться на другую сторону!  
ХАХАХАХАХАХАХА

----------


## Rtyom

Сам придумал?  :P

----------


## basurero

Нет. Я не достаточно умный или забавный человек.

----------


## Bisquit

Идет мужик по Красной площади и на поводке гуся ведет,
подхходит к нему милиционер и говорит:
-Здесь нельзя находится с гусем
-Это почему? спрашивает мужик.
-Он-же у вас %рет!
мужик отвечает:
-А вон голуби, они тоже %рут!
-Так ведь голубь-птица мира.
-Бл% буду, если мой гусь хочет войны.

----------


## Lampada

- Алло, главбух? Это охрана. Чем вы там занимаетесь?
- Да как всегда - сверкой, сводкой...
- Водку прячьте, Верку гоните. Ревизия приехала. 
- Скажи, в чём смысл жизни?
- Сейчас не могу ответить. Интернет отключен. 
Мимо инспектора задом проезжает автомобиль.
- Почему вы едете задом?
- Улица узкая, не могу развернуться.
Через полчаса опять едет задом, зато в обратную сторону.
- Почему вы опять едете задом?
- Развернулся! 
В ФСБ набирают работников.
После предварительного собеседования каждому вручили конверты
с грифом "Совершенно секретно" и попросили отнести в такой-то кабинет.  Один зашёл по пути в сортир и вскрыл конверт.
Там написано: "Вы нам подходите. Возвращайтесь обратно!" 
- Что-то наши соседи сегодня не кричат друг на друга.
- Наверное, поссорились. 
Приходит английский лорд домой. Ему открывает дворецкий и говорит:
- Ну что, старый хрен, опять бухал и шлялся по девкам?
- Нет, Джон, ходил покупать слуховой аппарат... 
Если тебя ударили по правой щеке, подставь левую ... Затем уйди под локоть и - снизу в челюсть! 
- Да-а-а, тяжело в наше время жить честным людям...
- А тебе-то чего? 
- Не то обидно, что за растрату сел, а то, что по той же статье в десять раз больше растратить можно было! 
- Дорогой, каких женщин ты предпочитаешь: умных или красивых?
- Ни тех, ни других! Ты же знаешь, что я люблю только тебя.

----------


## Leof

> Приходит английский лорд домой. Ему открывает дворецкий и говорит: 
> - Ну что, старый хрен, опять бухал и шлялся по девкам? 
> - Нет, Джон, ходил покупать слуховой аппарат...

 Отличная шутка!  ::

----------


## mishau_

Симпатичный молодой человек, в полном расцвете сил, 
2 высших образования, материально обеспечен, 
3 автомобиля ( Bentley, Mercedec Cabrio, Hummer H2), 
дом в Барвихе, апартаменты в Монако, таунхауз в Майами, 
не женат, сижу на экспортных поставках нефти и цветных металлов. 
НИЧЕГО не продаю, 
НИЧЕГО не покупаю, 
НИКОГО не ищу, 
ЖЕНИТЬСЯ не собираюсь... 
П р о с т о      Х в а с т а ю с ь !

----------


## mishau_

Раневская решила продать шубу. Открывает перед потенциальной
покупательницей дверь шкафа - и вдруг оттуда вылетает здоровенная моль.
Фаина Григорьевна провожает ее взглядом и внушительным тоном - с упреком -
вопрошает: "Ну что, сволочь, нажралась?"

----------


## mishau_

В ресторане: 
- Брм... э-э... брм... Хм... 
- Слушаю Вас. 
- Вдх... вдх... гм... дв... вдх... блд... 
- Водки? 
- Млдц... блд...

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## Theodor

Приходит старый еврей к католическому священнику и говорит: 
- Я вчера переспал с двумя молодыми девушками.
- Я прощаю тебе грехи, сын мой, но скажи, почему ты исповедуешься мне, а не пошел к раввину?
- Я не исповедуюсь. Я хвастаюсь.

----------


## Indra

1. Автобусная игра “Мичуринец” 
Русские с ведрами, лопатами, вилами, “сидорами”, псами и кипятком в термосах собираются в огромную толпу и ждут автобуса. Автобус должен подойти совершенно неожиданно, причем обязательно вспугнуть передние ряды духовым сигналом. Здесь русские быстро делятся на две команды по числу дверей транспорта и начинают наперегонки пролазить в автобус. Побеждает та команда, чья дверь быстрее закроется. Ведра, лопаты, вилы, “сидоры”, псы и кипяток в термосах являются приспособлениями для быстрой посадки. Эта веселая игра укрепляет нервы и помогает сбросить лишний вес, поэтому обычно в нее играют люди пожилые. Данное развлечение культивируется в выходные и праздники, часто на них приходят семьями.  
2. Русский гольф 
Раз в год каждый русский выезжает на природу поиграть в национальную разновидность гольфа. Вместо клюшек русские используют лопаты, вместо шариков - картофель.
К этой игре любители местного гольфа готовятся заранее. Запасают шары, точат клюшки. В отличие от традиционного гольфа, клюшка у каждого одна, а шарики возят мешками. Рано утром, взвалив на себя мешки с шарами и взяв под мышки клюшки, русские выскакивают на дорогу и ждут специально зафрахтованные гольф-грузовики, в которые забрасывают клюшки и мешки с шариками.
Лунки для шариков копают своими клюшками, загоняют картошку в эти ямки и довольные едут домой. Через некоторое время русские приезжают собирать урожай, чтобы было чем поиграть на будущий год. 
3. Игра в посадки 
Любители этой игры всеми приобретают клочок бросовой земли где-нибудь в овраге или в лесу. Hа этом клочке вполне бы уместилось 10-15 стандартных могил. Hо русские называют это дачей или садом.
Первым делом русские вскапывают все вокруг клюшками для русского гольфа, затем на территории появляются: 1-2 чахлые кислые яблони, мини-слива, горькая вишня, земляника-мутант, помидоры, огурцы, редька и прочая мелочь. По периметру зеленым забором ставят малину, ее подстригают и подвязывают разноцветными тесемочками. Русские вообще эстетически развиты. Примером может служить заботливо сложенная где-нибудь в уголке “дачи” компостная куча, где мозаичным хаосом нагромождается гниющая дрянь. Кажется, именно здесь закаляется загадочный русский характер. Игра эта любит волевых и целеустремленных. Чем-то она напоминает греко-римскую борьбу. 
4. Русский бодибилдинг 
Ближе к осени русские задумываются о собственной фигуре и начинают качать мышцы. Hо вместо общепринятых гантелей и штанг русские предпочитают использовать для накачки ведра, корзины, сумки, сидры, в которые накладывают то, что получилось от их игр № 2 и № 3.
Обычный русский тренируется при помощи двух мест багажа в руках, одного за спиной и еще одного на поясе или в зубах. Большинство русских занимаются своей разновидностью атлетической гимнастики с игрой № 1. От этого фигуры русских приобретают особый, неповторимый вид с весьма своеобразными пропорциями и оригинальной грацией. 
P.S. Иногда я мечтаю стать русским. 
© Эндрю Б. Hиксон

----------


## Rtyom

> P.S. Иногда я мечтаю стать русским.

 Вот что меня добило!  ::

----------


## wanja

Подвыпивший актер забыл роль. Суфлер подсказывает:
- "В графине он узнал свою мать"
- ?
- "В графине он узнал свою мать"
- ??!!!
- "В графине он узнал свою мать", черт тебы дери!!!.
Актер хватает со стола графин и удивленно говорит:
- Мама???

----------


## Theodor

> Подвыпивший актер забыл роль. Суфлер подсказывает:
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать"
> - ?
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать"
> - ??!!!
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать", черт тебы дери!!!.
> Актер хватает со стола графин и удивленно говорит:
> - Мама???

 Я слышал немного другую концовку: "Мама, как ты туда попала?!"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Подвыпивший актер забыл роль. Суфлер подсказывает:
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать"
> - ?
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать"
> - ??!!!
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать", черт тебы дери!!!.
> Актер хватает со стола графин и удивленно говорит:
> - Мама???

 Не понял красного... это не "черт тебя побери?"

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by wanja  Подвыпивший актер забыл роль. Суфлер подсказывает:
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать"
> - ?
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать"
> - ??!!!
> - "В графине он узнал свою мать", черт тебы дери!!!.
> Актер хватает со стола графин и удивленно говорит:
> - Мама???   Не понял красного... это не "черт тебя побери?"

 Чёрт тебя дери. 
В принципе, одно и то же.
Дери - от гл. драть.

----------


## Acmepoug

Изучающие русский! Скажите, сколько русских анекдотов в этом топике вы поняли? Если непонятно, то что именно?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну, скажем так: Слова понятны, но смысль как-то не всегда получается!   ::   
КВ - езжающий в Харьков через месяц   ::

----------


## JJ

Українське село, мужик приходить з полювання и приносить зайця. Говорить жінці: 
- Ну що, вари! 
- Не можу! 
- Чого? 
- Газу нема! 
- Ну тодi жарь! 
- Та не можу ж! 
- Чого?! 
- Так газу ж нема! 
Подивився на зайця, не їсти ж його сирим, взяв и відпустив. 
Заець перелякано стрибає через поле до своєї норки, ховається в самый куток и, тихенько так: 
- Ю-щен-ко! Ю-щен-ко!

----------


## Lampada

Пошли как-то Винни с Пятачком за мёдом.  Залез Пух на дерево, прилип к смоле и кричит Пятачку: "Пятачок, отдери меня!"  Ну Пятачок его отодрал... На следующий день пошёл дождь, Винни сам отлип. 
- Папа, купи мне морженное.
- Я тоже хочу мороженое, но денег пока хватает только на водку. 
- Сколько программистов надо, чтобы закрутить лампочку? 
- Ни одного. Аппаратурные проблемы программисты не решают.

----------


## Lampada

Здравствуйте, вы позвонили в горвоенкомат!  Если вы хотите служить в армии - нажмите звёздочку; если вы не хотите служить в армии - нажмите решётку...

----------


## Lampada

Маленького мальчика спрашивают: 
- У тебя было шесть яблок. Половину ты отдал своему брату. Сколько яблок у тебя останется? 
Мальчик отвечает:
- Пять с половиной.

----------


## SSSS

Чем больше женщину мы меньше, тем меньше больше она нам... 
Она сказала: "Войдите в моё положение!.." И он вошёл... И ещё раз вошёл... И оставил её в её положении... 
© ММЖ...

----------


## Lampada

Звоню как-то раз по телефону. Поднимают трубку.
Я:
- Позовите Иру, пожалста.
- А здесь таких нет.
- А какой у вас телефон?
- Панасоник.

----------


## ST

После интернет-конференции с Путиным, европейские газеты вышли с заголовками-"Путин угрожает Западу гиганскими человекоподобными роботами!".

----------


## SSSS

The world was stuuned by the news, this morning, of the death of the Energizer Bunny, "Pinkie", best known as irritating pink bunny that kept going and going and going. An autopsy concluded that the casues of death was acute cardiac arrest induced by sexual over-stimulation. Apparently, someone had put Mr. Bunny's battaries in backwards, and Mr. Bunny kept coming and coming and coming...

----------


## Voka

Бил дубиной дибила бодибилдер Данила
Жорина жирная жо..па застряла в Пежо
(Taken from comedy club)

----------


## detail

надеюсь, не баян на этом форуме 
 Будьте ласкавi, де тут у Вас останiвка?
 Що?
 Останiвка, кажу!
 Зупинка трохи далi, а ти, москалику, вже приїхав!

----------


## gRomoZeka

It's a very old one:
Бабушка спрашивает прохожего:
- Подскажите, пожалуйста, как найти площадь Ленина?
- Ну, это очень просто. Нужно ширину Ленина умножить на длину Ленина.

----------


## wanja

Стоит ГАИшник на посту, и видит - мимо него по синусоиде несется "Запорожец". Тормозит он его, а оттуда вылезают семнадцать человек, все в стельку пьяные. ГАИшник говорит:
- Ни фига себе! Ну ладно, сейчас я вас отпущу, но чтобы завтра все риехали сюда.
Приехали они на следующий день, ГАИшник говорит:
- А ну-ка, показывайте, как вы все в один "Запорожец" уместились?
Стали все залезать, шестнадцать влезли, семнадцатый ну никак не помещается. Он и спрашивает:
- А, может, меня с вами не было?
- Ага, не было, а на баяне кто играл?
***
Едут наркоманы на машине, видят: пост ГАИ. В машине шестеро, а машина на пятерых, как пить дать остановят, а они все укуренные, и в багажнике травы лет на десять. Что делать? Решили: один из них пригнется, тогда, может и не тормознут.
Стоит ГАИшник на посту, с самого утра, холодно, движения почти нет, и вдруг проезжает мимо него машина, а в ней - никого.

----------


## Красота-то какая

Говорят, нынешний президент США в школьные годы был не дурак выпить, и все время искал, с кем бы. За это его и прозвали - БУШ?  (буш? = будешь? = пить будешь?) был не дурак выпить = много пил

----------


## ST

- Скажи, как переводится "миротворец" на английский?
- Писс-дельник.

----------


## adoc

Со слов очевидца. 
Молодая девушка поднимается по лестнице с киндером лет эдак полутора на руках. Лифт не работает. Где-то в районе восьмого этажа у девушки зазвонила сотка. Та берет трубку и продолжает подниматься. Подслушенный разговор: 
- Дела? Дела нормально. А? Да нет, нет. Нормально. Что?! Что я так часто дышу? САМ ТЫ Е...ЬСЯ!!! 
anekdot.ru

----------


## Lampada

- Я смотрю, вы жируете! Икра на столе!  
- Так ведь баклажанная!  
- Так ведь ведро!   
Романтический ужин при свечах. В конце ужина девушка накланяется к парню, и говорит ему на ушко:  
- Теперь ты мой!!!  
- Ещё чего, сама мой!

----------


## Basil77

Парочка бородатых:
   Что сказала жена Биллу Гейтсу после первой брачной ночи?
    "Теперь я знаю, почему ты назвал свою компанию "Microsoft" 
   Почему фамилия "Блюхер" не переводится с английского?

----------


## Basil77

Старая шутка про ментов: 
Что такое один "ционер"?
Ционер - это мера интеллекта, содержащаяся в одной платиново-иридиевой табуретке, хранящейся в парижской палате мер и весов.
Теперь по аналогии - милиграмм, милиметр, милиционер...

----------


## Lampada

Из басен Эзопа:  Свинья смеялась над львицей, что та рождает только одного детёныша. А Львица ответила: "Одного, но льва!"

----------


## Vadim84

> Из басен Эзопа:  Свинья смеялась над львицей, что та рождает только одного детёныша. А Львица ответила: "Одного, но льва!"

 Интересное совпадение - неделю или две назад я как раз принялся читать басенки Эзопа (Aesop's Fables) на английском.

----------


## ST



----------


## ST

- Не подскажите сколько времени?
- Видите ли, друг мой, может быть, так сложилось исторически, быть может, звезды так встали на небе, но я не говорю по-русски…

----------


## mishau_

-Летом в Москву прилетят большие оранжевые чудовища и съедят весь город!
-С чего ты взял?
-С того что маленькие оранжевые чудовища уже всю зиму ходят, и солят её, солят её...

----------


## E-learner

На шишкосушильную фабрику требуется шишкосушильшик для работы на шишкосушильном аппарате. Шишкосушильшик должен иметь опыт шишкосушения на шишкосушильном аппарате с использованием шишкосушильной технологии качественного шишкосушения для наилучшего шишкосушения. Он также должен отличать аппарат шишкосушения от нешишкосушения, ремонтировать шишкосушильный аппарат, отличать шишки, пригодные для шишкосушения, от негодных для шишкосушения, отличать шишки недошишкосушенные от перешишкосушенных. За каждую недошишкосушенную или перешишкосушенную шишку шишкосушильшик получит шишкосушилкой по голове.

----------


## mishau_

- Фамилия?
- Иванов!
- Хм, какая-то необычная фамилия...
- Да, сэр!

----------


## mishau_

Любите гладить? Поломался утюг? Купите кошку!

----------


## Wowik

> - Фамилия?
> - Иванов!
> - Хм, какая-то необычная фамилия...
> - Да, сэр!

 - Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ИВАНОВ</font>!
- Я!
- Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ПЕТРОВ</font>!
- Я!
- Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">СИДОРОВ</font>!
- Я!
- Рядовой Три Тысячи Тридцать!
Молчание.
- Рядовой Три Тысячи Тридцать!
Молчание.
- Рядовой Три Тысячи Тридцать!!!!
- <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ЗОЗО</font> -- моя фамилия, товарищ сержант!

----------


## DagothWarez

Мужики, у меня лошадь пала. 
- Как?! 
- Низко пала. Курит, пьёт, коней водит…

----------


## Lampada

Из интервью с Аркадием Аркановым: 
"- Какие у вас впечатления от Америки? 
- Первый раз я туда попал в 89-м году. До этого я был вообще закрыт "органами" на выезд. Представьте - как только моя нога коснулась американской земли, у меня тут же прошла простуда! Я почувствовал кайф от того, что я никому не нужен, никому не интересен и абсолютно свободен. Вот с этим ощущением я жил многие годы. Я полюбил американцев. Они еще в грудном возрасте начинают нажимать на клавиши компьютера. Очень продвинутые в технике и технологиях. Но очень узкие специалисты. Если задать вопрос, выходящий за рамки того, чем он или она занимается, - тушуются, конфузливо опускают глаза. Одновременно очень наивные, всему верят - как дети. 
В Америке я полюбил многолюдье, бурлящую жизнь - дневную и ночную. А вот последние два-три года мне в Штатах уже не все нравится. Я иду и вижу табличку: "Курить не ближе, чем в двух метрах от моего дома!" Нация помешалась на здоровом образе жизни - если ты любитель подымить, то тебе, к примеру, могут не сдать квартиру. Я по этому поводу даже написал миниатюру. Сюжет таков. Сидит в своей конторке домовладелец и принимает клиентов. Приходит один, хочет снять квартиру, хозяин его спрашивает: 
"Курите?"  - "Да!" - отвечает посетитель.  "Извините, вынужден вам отказать..." 
Приходит второй, выясняется, что он не курит, но табачком балуется жена - ответ тоже отрицательный. 
Третий стучится: "Могу я у вас..." Но вновь осечка - у этого, оказывается, курит теща, которая иногда приезжает в гости. 
У четвертого заядлый курильщик - дедушка. 
Пятый, шестой, седьмой - хозяин вынужден всем отказывать. Приходит восьмой. "Курите?" - спрашивает его домовладелец. "Нет!" - отвечает тот. "А жена?" - "Ни жена, ни родственники, ни друзья, ни знакомые, ни коллеги по работе - в общем, никто из моего окружения не курит!" - отвечает клиент.  "Отлично! - говорит хозяин - Вот вам я квартиру сдам! Небольшая формальность для анкеты - как ваша фамилия?" - "Бен Ладен!""  http://www.permnews.ru/arx/arxt.asp?kod=10945&raz=237

----------


## Lampada

Не знаю, правда это или анекдот.
"Из беседы с 8-летней девочки, недавно прибывшей из России: 
- Ну а кто такой Ленин знаешь? 
- (подумаши) Это который из Битлз?"

----------


## Оля

> Не знаю, правда это или анекдот.
> "Из беседы с 8-летней девочкой, недавно прибывшей из России: 
> - Ну а кто такой Ленин, знаешь? 
> - (подумавши) Это который из Битлз?"

----------


## mishau_

> Не знаю, правда это или анекдот.
> "Из беседы с 8-летней девочки, недавно прибывшей из России: 
> - Ну а кто такой Ленин знаешь? 
> - (подумаши) Это который из Битлз?"

 ... и легендарная группа Быдлз, в составе которой всем известные Джон Ленин, Ринго Сталин, Пол Макаров и Джорж Харламов исполнили песню "Водки найду", затем последовали хиты "Кинь бабе лом" и "Ай ловлю".

----------


## Lampada

- Дорогой, у меня такое впечатление, что футбол ты любишь больше меня.
- Не волнуйся, дорогая, зато тебя я люблю больше, чем хоккей.

----------


## JJ

> ... и легендарная группа Быдлз, в составе которой всем известные Джон Ленин, Ринго Сталин, Пол Макаров и Джорж Харламов исполнили песню "Водки найду", затем последовали хиты "Кинь бабе лом" и "Ай ловлю".

 и Конь Тугеза, Тугеза - кличка коня...

----------


## Wowik

> и Конь Тугеза, Тугеза - кличка коня...

 Нет! Тугез — владелец коня. Иначе Тугеза была бы лошадь.

----------


## Lampada

Урок русского языка в одной из кавказских школ. Учитель:
- В русский язик слова "сол", "мол" и "бол" пишуца с мягкий знак, а слова "вилька" и "тарелька" - бэз мягкий знак. Запомнитэ это, дэти, потому что панят эта - невазможна!

----------


## mishau_

Эту шутку любил рассказывать Котэ Махарадзе. Только там было про стенку и Стеньку (Разина)   ::

----------


## Lampada

из историй про Computer Help Service: 
- Так, хорошо, я вижу, что у вас XP Home. 
- Ой. извините, я не знала, что вы меня видите - сейчас наброшу что-нибудь! 
Сидят в купе четыре женщины. Оказалось, что все возвращаются с курорта. Одна говорит: 
- Приеду и всё-всё мужу расскажу! 
"Ну и дура!" - подумала вторая. 
"Ну и смелая!" - подумала третья. 
"Ну и память!" - подумала четвертая.

----------


## Lampada

Абитуриент поступает в консерваторию. 
Его послушали — все отлично, потрясающие способности к музыке. Спрашивают: 
— Как ваша фамилия? 
— Иванов. 
— Иванов? Хм... Странно... А имя? 
— Иван. 
— Иван? Да уж... А отчество? 
— Моисеевич. 
— Боже, как глубоко бывает зарыт талант!  
Знаете ли вы, почему некоторые люди пишут семёрку с горизонтальной чёрточкой посередине, хотя на печатных машинках и компьютерах используется семёрка без чёрточки? Просто, когда Моисей сошёл с горы Синай, он стал читать своему народу десять заповедей и дошёл до седьмой "Не прелюбодействуй", народ хором стал голосить: "Зачеркни семёрку, зачеркни!"  
Встречаются два друга. Один: 
- Представляешь, возвращаюсь ночью домой, а моя жена в постели с каким-то мужиком лежит... 
Второй: 
- Зашибись! Д*о*жили! С каким-то мужиком! Давай теперь уже друзей в лицо узнавать не будем!

----------


## Lampada

Он и она... 
Она: Если бы я неожиданно умерла, ты бы женился снова? 
Он: Конечно, нет... 
Она: Нет? Почему это нет? Тебе не нравится быть женатым? 
Он: Ну при чём тут это? 
Она: Ещё как при чём.  С какой стати ты не хочешь больше жениться, если ценишь брак? 
Он: Ну хорошо, женился бы, если тебе от этого легче.. 
Она: (расстроенно) Ах... женился бы значит.. 
Он: Ну да! Мы же об этом разговариваем!! 
Она: И ты бы с ней спал в нашей кровати? 
Он: А где мне по-твоему с ней спать? 
Она: И ты бы вместо моих фоток везде бы её поставил? 
Он: Ну, думаю да 
Она: И ты бы ей позволил водить мою машину? 
Он: Нет, у неё прав нет.. 
Она:  Что?   
Он: Блин...

----------


## Оля

> при _ чём

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  при _ чём

 Что правда, то правда. Спасибо.   ::

----------


## Basil77

Урок в грузинской школе:
Учитель:
 - Дэти, кто знайэт, что такое ос?
Гиви:
 - Ос, учитэль, это такой балшой паласатый мух!
Учитель:
 - Нэт, Гиви, балшой паласатый мух - это шмэл! А ос - это то, вокруг чэго вэртытса Зэмла!

----------


## mishau_

- Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста, а у вас в поликлинике удаляют зубы?
- Нет, это делают в нашем центральном корпусе на улице Удальцова...

----------


## Friendy

-А ты знаешь почему людоеды не едят бабушек?
-Почему?
-Они во рту вяжут! 
вязать во рту - 1) to cause astringency
2) to knit in a mouth

----------


## Оля

> -А ты знаешь почему людоеды не едят бабушек?
> -Почему?
> -Они во рту вяжут!

 ПЯТЬ БАЛЛОВ!!!   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Friendy  -А ты знаешь почему людоеды не едят бабушек?
> -Почему?
> -Они во рту вяжут!   ПЯТЬ БАЛЛОВ!!!

 Спасибо  ::

----------


## mishau_

Не мой его, он трогал! Ой, тьфу ты, не трогай его - он мой!

----------


## Lampada

Предложение, состоящее из трёх слов, и все три - глаголы: "Сходить купить выпить".  
Много пить вредно, а мало - скучно.  
Только русский человек услышав слова "сто грамм" не спрашивает "чего". 
Страну, в которой все ходят на бровях, на колени не поставишь... 
Если бы у печени были руки, то она бы вылезла и задушила бы глотку.

----------


## Lampada

Два иностранца заходят в кафе, заказывают напитки и достают бутерброды. 
- Извините, - говорит бармен, - но у нас нельзя есть свою еду. 
Иностранцы переглядываются, пожимают плечами и меняются своими бутербродами. 
Два мужика пришли в ресторан, сели за столик и делают заказ официанту: 
- Нам маринованные слоновьи брови, а на гарнир - гречку. 
- А брови африканского слона или индийского? - спрашивает официант. 
- Давайте индийского. 
Официант записывает заказ в блокнот, уходит. Через несколько 
минут возвращается: 
- К сожалению, мы не можем выполнить ваш заказ. 
- Почему? 
- Гречка закончилась...

----------


## Lampada

Я тут с такой девушкой познакомился... Отпад! 90-60-90 
- Круто! А откуда у нее шестизначная аська?

----------


## Lampada

Мужик заходит в аптеку и просит завернуть ему сто презервативов. Две девушки в очереди начинают хихикать. Мужик оборачивается, смотрит на них и говорит продавщице: 
- И еще два.

----------


## Оля

В прибалтийском метро: 
- Осторо-ожно, две-ери закрыва-аются-а, сле-едуя-ащая станция-а... о-о-о, а вот и она-а!  
--- 
Террористы, захватившие ликеро-водочный завод, пятые сутки не могут четко сформировать свои требования. 
--- 
- А вы слышали, что Центробанк выпустил в обращение новую купюру достоинством в 1000 рублей? 
- Уже ведь выпускал. ...В смысле еще одну? 
--- 
Новые фотоаппараты "XYZ": специально для России - теперь к эффекту устранения красных глаз добавлен эффект устранения красного носа. 
--- 
- Рядовой Лисичкин, что такое Родина?
- Родина - это леса, луга, поля, реки... 
- Дурак ты, рядовой Лисичкин. Родина - это твоя мать. Рядовой Иванов, что такое Родина? 
- Родина - это мать Лисичкина. 
- Дурак ты, рядовой Иванов. Родина - это и твоя мать, понял? 
- Понял. 
- Что ты понял? 
- Что я брат Лисичкина!

----------


## Юрка

Едет японец в нашем советском поезде.
Идет в туалет.
Вскоре выбегает из туалета с криками: "я сломал туалет! я сломал поезд!"
(это он нажал педаль спуска воды и увидел рельсы)

----------


## Оля

> Едет японец в нашем советском поезде.
> Идет в туалет.
> Вскоре выбегает из туалета с криками: "я сломал туалет! я сломал поезд!"
> (это он нажал педаль спуска воды и увидел рельсы)

 Это Задорнов рассказывал как реальный случай  ::

----------


## Оля

Слепой стоит на светофоре и спрашивает: 
- Какой свет?
- Зелёный.
- Переведёте?
- Green.

----------


## Юрка

Стyдент-лингвист пришел сдавать экзамен по латыни. И завалил.
Приходит домой, грyстный... Мама зовет:
- Сынок, не грyсти. Я тебе вкyсненького приготовила.
Съешь вон, телячьего язычка...
- Hy его на фиг, еще один мертвый язык!

----------


## Юрка

Объявление: "Нарбераю  любые  тескты  без  очепяток". 
Отдам котенка в нежные заботливые руки или утоплю... 
На нашем рынке открылся новый платный туалет. Оптовым посетителям скидка. 
Продам очень дешево рыболовные снасти, рыбацкую одежду и лодку с мотором. Телефон: 000-000. Если ответит мужчина, скажите "Извините, ошибка". 
Хотите стильную прическу? Бесплатную одежду и обувь? Обращайтесь к нам. Центральный военкомат.

----------


## Юрка

Идет зачет по «Анне Карениной». Студент долго рассказывает о жизни Вронского.
Преподаватель устал слушать.
- О герое романа вы рассказали достаточно. Теперь расскажите о героине.
Студент оживляется.
- Героин - сильная вещь. А почему вы об этом спрашиваете?  
Никогда человек не бывает настолько близок к совершенству, как при заполнении анкеты при трудоустройстве.  
Реклама одной флоридской фирмы:
«Мы предпочитаем иметь дело с тысячей арабских террористов, нежели чем с одним евреем».
Похоронное бюро Гольдберг и Ко.

----------


## Юрка

Реальная история.
В начале 90-ых я работал в одном из ВУЗов Питера. Наша лаборатория занималась математическим моделированием. Но в связи с перестройкой оказались на распутье. Выбирали между вариантами: 
- создать ультразвуковую установку для обработки медицинских инструментов;
- заняться коммерцией;
- закупить осенью картошки, хранить её зиму в подвале института, а весной выгодно продать.
Остановились на варианте 2. Через некоторое время у нас появился американский партнёр, а в одной из учебных аудиторий института развернулась торговля американским сэкондхэндом. Студенты и научные сотрудники быстренько раскупили почти всё, а одному даже повезло найти в кармане своих почти новых джинсов доллар. Партнёра-иностранца пустили в нашу суперсекретную лабораторию поработать на компьютере. А там на стене висела карта мира, которую один сотрудник-шутник разрисовал как военную карту боевых действий. Наш партнёр надолго задержался у этой карты, видимо пытаясь запомнить направления главных ударов, которые как назло приходились по США.
Потом мы ещё пытались продать в Штаты партию пианино "Красный октябрь", во Францию - железнодорожные рельсы и т.д.
Весёлое было время.

----------


## Lampada

-Ты почему на работу опоздал? 
-Просто я из дома поздно вышел... 
-Ну.. а пораньше нельзя было выйти? 
-Дык... епть... поздно уже было пораньше выходить! 
Врач — пациенту: 
— Вы когда последний раз у меня были? 
— Восемь лет назад. Вы тогда сказали, что мне осталось жить полгода, и назначили лечение... 
— Да? Видимо, я назначил неправильное лечение.  
В Тридевятом царстве, в Тридесятом государстве жила-была прекрасная, независимая, самостоятельная и умная принцесса. Вот однажды сидела она на берегу живописного пруда в зелёной долине близ своего замка, размышляла о смысле жизни и вдруг увидала лягушку. Лягушка прыгнула ей на колени и сказала: "Милая, добрая девушка. Когда-то я был прекрасным принцем, но злая колдунья заколдовала меня, превратив в лягушку. Если ты меня поцелуешь, я снова превращусь в принца, и тогда, моя прелесть, я поселюсь в твоём замке, а ты будешь готовить мне еду, чистить моего коня, стирать мою одежду, растить моих детей и радоваться, что я взял тебя в жены." 
Тем же вечером, легко поужинав лягушачьими ножками с приправами, Принцесса тихонько хмыкнула и подумала: "Хрен тебе!"

----------


## Юрка

- Официант, почему у вас салфетки жирные?
- Это не салфетки, это блины!

----------


## Indra

ЭТО НЕ ШУТКА! 
Кума игры приносит разнообразные первого лица стреляли прямо на компьютер бесплатно. С юмором по DinoHunters конфликт Кума \ войны, все, что мы предлагаем абсолютно бесплатно. Игра одного игрока мира от ваших собственных или выйти в Интернет, для некоторых активных действий, мультиплеер. Скачать Кума клиентов -- также свободных и посмотреть новые фильмы, видео, и других средств массовой информации, что исходит от Кума.   http://www.kumagames.com/free_online_game_russian.html

----------


## BappaBa

> ЭТО НЕ ШУТКА! 
> Кума игры приносит разнообразные первого лица стреляли прямо на компьютер бесплатно. С юмором по DinoHunters конфликт Кума \ войны, все, что мы предлагаем абсолютно бесплатно. Игра одного игрока мира от ваших собственных или выйти в Интернет, для некоторых активных действий, мультиплеер. Скачать Кума клиентов -- также свободных и посмотреть новые фильмы, видео, и других средств массовой информации, что исходит от Кума.   http://www.kumagames.com/free_online_game_russian.html

 Интересно, если ЭТО еще раз перевести эл. переводчиком, но уже на английский, и послать им, они хоть что-то поймут? =)

----------


## JJ

Украинская деревня, лунная ночь. От одной хаты к другой через сугробы бежит мужик и стучит в окно:
- Мыкола, а Мыкола пыдэмо до мэни горылку пыти 
Из окна :
- Та нэ можу 
- Мыкола ты шо цэ нэ поняв? Пыдэмо до мэни ГОРЫЛКУ пыти. 
- Та не можу я.
- Мыкола та шо з тобий такэ? 
- Та жинка нэ пускаэ 
- Мыкола, шо ж вы там робытэ? 
- Та еб*мся, будь вона проклята....

----------


## Lampada

У психиатра: 
- Доктор, я всем просто так раздаю деньги, вот и вам хочу дать пару пачек. 
- Наконец-то, хоть один нормальный попался!

----------


## Indra

с башорга 
Тайг
пост у них. на неделю. 
Naid Hatred
понятно.... 
Тайг
мясо женщин и алкоголь исключить 
Naid Hatred
запятые проставь, плз 
Naid Hatred
а то ты меня пугаешь

----------


## Ramil

> с башорга 
> Тайг
> пост у них. на неделю. 
> Naid Hatred
> понятно.... 
> Тайг
> мясо женщин и алкоголь исключить 
> Naid Hatred
> запятые проставь, плз 
> ...

 Indra, честно - я нихрена не понял.

----------


## Оля

> Indra, честно - я нихрена не понял.

 Я тоже   ::

----------


## Indra

это цитата из реального чата 
пунктуация в ней очень сильно меняет смысл выражения

----------


## gRomoZeka

А а я смеялась.  :: 
ЗЫ. Да, без пунктуации никуда.

----------


## Оля

> это цитата из реального чата 
> пунктуация в ней очень сильно меняет смысл выражения

 Про мясо женщин я поняла, а что такое "с башорга"?

----------


## JJ

http://www.bash.org.ru/

----------


## JJ

http://www.bash.org.ru/

----------


## Ramil

Симпозиум лингвистов. Докладывает итальянский профессор:
- Наши ученые неоспоримо доказали, что слово "стибрить" вошло в обиход после того, как в 15-ом веке у одного купца на реке Тибр увели баржу с товаром.
Реплика русской делегации:
- Коллега, а в городе Пиза у вас ничего не пропадало? 
*** 
Николай Басков застраховал свой голос на 2 млн. долларов!
Теперь он ценится как две жопы Дженнифер Лопес... 
*** 
- Бритва "Жилет", с утра побрился и до вечера порядок. 
- Русский станок "Спутник", побрился, и щетина месяц не растет. БОИТСЯ!!! 
*** 
"Toyota - управляй мечтой!"
Бред!!! Как я могу управлять сиськами Памелы Андерсон? 
*** 
Новая модель "ИЖ-кабриолет" на выставке в Париже, нанесла непопровимый удар по автомобилестроению Германии. Лопнул от смеха ген.директор концерна "BMW". 
*** 
На пресс-конференции:
- Товарищ генерал, Вы говорили, что будете взрывать ядерное устройство мощностью 5 килотонн, но по нашим подсчетам мощность была в несколько раз выше...
- Да мы сами думали что пять, а оно как #$%данёт... 
*** 
Ну как японцы, непьющая нация, могли изобрести караоке? 
*** 
Ночь, кладбище. Из могилы вылазит покойник и начинает со всей дури
крутить свой могильный крест вправо-влево. Из соседней могилы вылазит
другой покойник. 
- Ты че тут барагозишь, спать не даешь? 
- Да понимаешь, первый канал совсем хреново берет! 
*** 
Новый президент Голландии на инаугурации тупо спалился, убегая от своих телохранителей 
*** 
написано в функиях устройства - "автоматическое выключение при отсутствии питания"
типа круто...
типа фича...

----------


## Rtyom

> - Бритва "Жилет", с утра побрился и до вечера порядок. 
> - Русский станок "Спутник", побрился, и щетина месяц не растет. БОИТСЯ!!!

 Mach III БронеЖилетт — побреет любого... стреляющего.   

> написано в функиях устройства - "автоматическое выключение при отсутствии питания"
> типа круто...
> типа фича...

 Ага.. ещё бы написали при отсутствии хорошего, сытного питания. Тогда было бы про смерть человека. Чем не анекдот?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=45001

----------


## Triton

По мотивам одного известного рекламного ролика   ::  : 
Пивовар Герман Штольц давно хотел побывать в России. Что-то его удивило, что-то возмутило, а что-то напоило, обокрало и морду набило.

----------


## BappaBa

> По мотивам одного известного рекламного ролика   : 
> Пивовар Герман Штольц давно хотел побывать в России. Что-то его удивило, что-то возмутило, а что-то напоило, обокрало и морду набило.

 ЗдОрово!!! )))))

----------


## Оля

Шерлок Холмс и Ватсон гуляют по долине. Вдруг раздаются дикие вопли.
- Холмс, это воет собака Баскервилей?
- Нет, Ватсон, это сэра Генри кормят овсянкой. 
- Что у нас сегодня на завтрак?
- Солянка, сэр.
- А почему не овсянка, сэр?
- Подлянка, сэр! 
- Скажите, Бэримор, что это за леденящий душу вой?
- Собака Баскервилей, сэр...
- А вот это... вот... слышали?! Что это за ужасные звуки?
- Кошка Баскервилей, сэр...
- Бэримор, а почему вдруг сейчас наступила мрачная и зловещая тишина?!
- Рыба Баскервилей, сэр...

----------


## Leof

Это хорошо!  ::     
-Бэрримор...что это у меня хлюпает в ботинке?
-Овсянка, сэр.
-А...что _она_ _там_ делает??
-...хлюпает, сэр.

----------


## Lampada

Лежат муж с женой в постели. 
Муж: 
- Вот лежу я и думаю: все у нас есть - дом полная чаша. А 30 лет назад, ничего у нас не было. Зато обнимал я молодую, красивую женщину. 
Жена: 
- В чём проблема, дорогой? Найди себе молодую, красивую женщину, а я подсодействую, чтобы у вас ничего не было. 
Старый профессор: 
- Недавно мне приснилось, что я читаю лекцию студентам. Просыпаюсь. И что вы думаете?! Действительно, читаю лекцию! 
Сидят две бабульки на лавочке. Одна другую спрашивает: 
- Ты помнишь, как меня зовут? 
Другая задумалась и говорит: 
- Тебе срочно?

----------


## mishau_

> По мотивам одного известного рекламного ролика   : 
> Пивовар Герман Штольц давно хотел побывать в России. Что-то его удивило, что-то возмутило, а что-то напоило, обокрало и морду набило.

 Из другого ролика:
Пивовар Иван Таранов очень любил пиво Пит и водку жрат.

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## charlestonian

Два приятеля встретились, один другому рассказывает: - Представляешь, вчера в церковь ходил, ну, грехи там исповедовать, все такое. Смотрю, входит какая-то женщина и КУРИТ!!! Представляешь?! КУРИТ В ЦЕРКВИ!!! У меня чуть пиво из рук не выпало! 
-Что такое секс?- Это хобби, от которого ты получаешь самое большое удовольствие.- Во блин, всю жизнь марки собирал и даже не подозревал, что занимаюсь сексом... 
Приходят делегация учителей на прием к Путину: - Владимир Владимирович, у нас совсем нет денег! - Ничего страшного. Так заходите! 
-Сара,Сара! Вы шо заболели? -Почему вы так решили, Цилечка? - Я видела,как сегодня утром из вашей двери вышел врач. - А если из вашей двери вчера вышел майор, так шо началась война? 
Слюшай, Гоги, а чего ты такой черный? - Панимаищ, Ваха, когда я должин бил радится, мая мама увидел негра, испугалась и убежала! - Слюшай, Гоги, я тебе умный вещь скажу, только ты не обижайся, э? Мнэ кажется, негр догнал твой мать! 
У корейского старичка Чон Ду Вана есть три собаки. Их зовут Завтрак, Обед и Ужин. 
Олимпиада. Бег. Болельщики подбадривают своих: Американцы: - Гоу! Гоу! Гоу! Испанцы: - Рапидо! Рапидо! Рапидо! Немцы: - Шнелль! Шнелль! Шнелль! Эстонцы: - Чего стоишшь?!!! 
Стараясь не шуметь, рота эстонских разведчиков кралась к штабу противника. Посмотреть на это приходили жители всех окрестных деревень! 
Актер заболел перед представлением, все в шоке, заменить некем. Нашли какого-то нарика, говорят:- Тебе нужно выйти и сказать "Я гонец из Пензы", и все.Перед выходом нарик забил косяк, курнул, выходит на сцену:- Я гонец из П%зды! Я п%здатый гонец! Я гонимый п%здец! Все п%здец, я конец!

----------


## Ramil

В "оригинале" он был гонцом из Пизы  ::

----------


## Юрка

Сидят два электрика на столбе. Мимо проходит старушка. Один говорит ей:
- Бабуль подай провод.
- Держи, милок.
- Ну вот, я тебе говорил что ноль, а ты все фаза, фаза!  
- Знаешь сказку про трёх поросят?
- Да.
- Жили-были два поросёнка...
- А где же третий?!
- А Рождество?  
- Мама, почему конфета называется "яблоко"?
- Потому, что в него добавляют немного яблочка.
- А что добавляют в конфету "кис-кис"?  
- Ты чего такой грустный?
- У меня котёнка молнией убило.
- Это как же?!
- Да я куртку застёгивал, а он голову убрать не успел.

----------


## charlestonian

> В "оригинале" он был гонцом из Пизы

 Thanks

----------


## mishau_

Жена проснулась в 5 утра. Перелезла через спящего мужа и на цыпочках прокралась на балкон. Там она изрезала острым ножом лески и шнуры, проколола лодку, переломала об колено удочки, выкинула наживку и прикорм в мусоропровод...
Затем, довольная проделанным, вернулась в спальню и прижалась щекой к мужниному плечу.
Жить ей оставалось не более часа...

----------


## Rtyom

Выборы нового президента состоятся строго по Конституции, в 2008 году. О наступлении 2008 года будет сообщено дополнительно.

----------


## charlestonian

Italian guy on vacation: 
One day ima gonna Malta to bigga hotel. Ina Morning I go down to eat
breakfast. I tella waitress I wanna two
pissis toast. She brings me only one  piss. I tella her I want two 
piss.
She say go to the toilet.I say you no 
understand . I wanna to piss onna my plate. She say you better not piss
onna  plate, you sonna ma bitch. I don't
even know the lady and she call me sonna ma bitch. 
Later I go to eat at the bigga restaurant. The waitress brings me a 
spoon and knife but no fock. I tella her I
wanna fock. She tell me everyone wanna  fock. I tell her you no
understand. I wanna fock on the table. She say
you  better not fock on the table, you sonna ma bitch. I don't even 
know the lady and she call me sonna ma bitch. 
 So I go back to my room inna hotel and there is no sh!ts onna my bed.
Call  the manager and tella him I wanna
sh!t. He tell me to go to toilet. I say you  no understand. I wanna 
sh!t
on my bed. He say you better not sh!t onna
bed,  you sonna ma bitch. I don't even know the man and he call me 
sonna ma bitch. 
I go to the checkout and the man at the desk say: "Peace on you". I say
piss on you too, you sonna ma bitch, I
gonna back to Italy.

----------


## Leof

> Жена проснулась в 5 утра. Перелезла через спящего мужа и на цыпочках прокралась на балкон. Там она изрезала острым ножом лески и шнуры, проколола лодку, переломала об колено удочки, выкинула наживку и прикорм в мусоропровод...
> Затем, довольная проделанным, вернулась в спальню и прижалась щекой к мужниному плечу.
> Жить ей оставалось не более часа...

 Это хоррошшо!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Italian guy on vacation: 
> One day ima gonna Malta to bigga hotel. Ina Morning I go down to eat
> breakfast. I tella waitress I wanna two
> pissis toast. She brings me only one  piss. I tella her I want two 
> piss.
> She say go to the toilet.I say you no 
> understand . I wanna to piss onna my plate. She say you better not piss
> onna  plate, you sonna ma bitch. I don't
> even know the lady and she call me sonna ma bitch. 
> ...

 What is your source, please?
I know a musical track which uses this text, and it's really funny to hear all this stuff.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

http://www.curlydavid.com 
There are many jokes at that site, including this one.

----------


## Rtyom

Как говорят «падонки»: падрачил спасиба.  ::  
Шутник, *ля.

----------


## charlestonian

> Как говорят «падонки»: падрачил спасиба.  
> Шутник, *ля.

 I was serious. I subscribe to their *jokes newsletter*, and that joke was in Sunday issue.

----------


## Rtyom

Поточнее нельзя было сказать?  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Поточнее нельзя было сказать?

 Well that was the source. They have all the jokes on the site too. 
Here is their email address: curlydavid@yahoo.com

----------


## charlestonian

What is the difference between girls aged: 8, 18,  28, 38, 48, 58,68, 
and 78 ? 
At 08 - You take her to bed and tell her a story.
At 18 - You tell her a story and take her to bed.
At 28 - You don't need to tell her a story to take  her to bed.
At 38 - She tells you a story and takes you to bed.
At 48 - You tell her a story to avoid going to bed.
At 58 - You stay in bed to avoid her story.
At 68 - If you take her to bed, that'll be a story!!
At 78 - What story???? What bed??? Who are you???

----------


## Lampada

Однажды король, проезжая по своему королевству, встретил крестьянина и удивился, насколько этот крестьянин похож на него. 
Король спросил: 
- Скажи-ка, крестьянин, не прислуживала ли случайно твоя мать во дворце? 
- Нет, Ваше величество. Но мой отец прислуживал.

----------


## Lampada

- Вы что, пляшете под его дудку?
- Это не дудка, это - ствол... 
- Как называется самое мощное американское химическое оружие?
- Макдональдс. 
- Официант! Чай по-английски!!
- Вам с молоком или с полонием?

----------


## Lampada

- Ты чё такой мрачный? 
- Ты не знаешь? Петрович умер... 
- Да ты чё!!! Как?... 
- Да пришёл домой, выпил, лёг на диван, закурил... 
- Чё, сгорел, что ли?!!! 
- Да не...  Успел он окно открыть и в форточку прыгнуть... 
- Разбился что ли?!!! 
- Да не... Он, перед тем как прыгнуть, успел пожарных вызвать и они тент быстро натянули, но он спружинил неудачно и обратно в окно влетел.... 
- Ну епт, всё-таки сгорел?!!!
- Да не... Он за раму зацепился и снова прыгнул... 
- Ну бля!!! Чё разбился всё-таки?!!! 
- Да не... Там же пожарники с тентом, он опять спружинил и - на проезжую часть, а там КАМАЗ тентованный шёл....он отскочил от него и опять в окно... 
- ДА ЕПТ!!! КАК ПОГИБ-ТО?!!! 
- Да....Пристрелили ....... За**ал всех...

----------


## Lampada

Если вегетарианцы действительно ТАК любят животных, то почему они съедают всю их пищу?  
А вас не насторяживает тот факт, что врачи называют свою деятельность "врачебная практика"?  
Вот вы говорите, что истина в вине. А если вина еще не доказана?!  
Господа, я тут где-то посеял Разумное, Доброе, Вечное.  Никто не находил?  
Девушка, можно пригласить вас на ужин с завтраком?  
Должен ли умный знать то, что знает каждый дурак?  
Если ты умнее всех, кто это поймёт?  
Если евреи продали Россию - то у кого они её купили?!  
Задумывались ли вы, что в природе кота никто не гладил? А теперь что ж, привык, падла?  
И что это такое нарисовано на канадском флаге, что это пришлось прикрыть листиком???  
Почему желание женщины - это закон, а желание мужчины - статья???

----------


## BappaBa

> - Ты чё такой мрачный? 
> - Ты не знаешь? Петрович умер...
> ...
> ...
> - Да....Пристрелили ....... За**ал всех...

 =)))))))

----------


## Ramil

Маркетинг от киллера:
"Закажите у нас одного конкурента и второго мы устраним бесплатно".

----------


## Юрка

реклама в роддоме: "рожаете двоих - третий бесплатно".

----------


## Wowik

Из ветки белорусских любителей трамвая, ребята пародируют автофорумы:   

> Может кто-нибудь знает, устраиваются ли ночные гонки на трамваях и существуют ли трамвай рэйсеры?
> ***
> Кто пригонит пару трамваев из Германии?
> ***
> кто сделает развал-схождение на трамвай?
> P.S. Стучит руль на 120
> P.P.S. на 120 какой-то странный шум из багажника...
> ***
> Цитата:
> ...

 Ветка сама тут: http://forum.onliner.by/viewtopic.php?t=684070

----------


## Lampada

Алло, Маша, ты выйдешь за меня замуж? 
- Конечно! А кто это?  
В аптеке: 
- У вас есть какое-нибудь хорошее противозачаточное средство кроме пилюль? 
- Есть. Снотворное.  
Воздух не замечаешь, пока его не испортят...

----------


## Ramil

К гадалке приходит нервный, дёрганный мужик, она раскидывает карты, долго вглядывается в хрустальный шар, хватается за голову и говорит:
- Беда, ой беда, горе тебя ждёт и несчастье. Жена твоя скоро умрёт.
Мужик, перебивает:
- Да это я знаю, ты скажи - меня не посадят?

----------


## charlestonian

"Меня постоянно преследуют умные мысли, но я быстрее... "  
"Не могу пройти мимо безобразия. так и хочется принять участие! "  
"Не так я вас любил, как вы стонали !.." 
"Бывает, до счастья не хватает много, а тут каких-то 10 сантиметров!" 
"Положись на меня... а потом перевернемся..." 
"Женщины бывают неправы в трех случаях - но вот в каких ... никто не знает))))"  
"Заплаканая дочь приходит домой, говорит маме: - Мама, я никогда не стану матерью! - Почему? - Я не могу глотать эту гадость!!!" 
"Моя жена родилась под знаком земли. Я родился под знаком воды. Вместе мы создаем грязь." 
 "Мама, мама, вытрезвитель сгорел! - Откуда ты знаешь? - Папа идет и поет "Враги сожгли родную хату". 
"Штирлиц запрыгнул в такси и сказал шоферу: - Трогай! - О-ГО-ГО - сказал, потрогав шофер!" 
"Как обманчива природа" - Еж задумчиво сказал, когда, охая от боли, тихо с кактуса слезал."

----------


## charlestonian

Искореним девственность как порок половой безграмотности! 
Положительные эмоции появляются, если на все положить, и люди делятся на тех, на кого можно положиться, и на тех, на кого можно положить...  
"Слабый пол - а сколько сил отнимает!"  
Девушка без образования ищет работу по специальности. 
Самая чистая любовь - это та, которая после бани 
Первокласника родители тащат в школу, а он упирается и кричит: 11 лет! За ЧТО? 
Когда пьешь, нужно знать меру. Иначе можно выпить меньше. 
На ошибках учатся, после ошибок - лечатся. 
Не водкой единой пьян человек! 
Кактус - это глубоко разочарованный в жизни огурец. 
Наука, родившаяся на стыке математики и кибернетики – кибениматика 
"С чувством выполненного долга встает с нашего нападающего армянский защитник." 
"Хорватский защитник поднял ногу, и атака голландцев захлебнулась"  
"Элистинский защитник пристроился сзади к Лоськову, но у него ничего не получилось. "  
Он посмотрел на нее и понял, что Дарвин был прав. 
От невинных детей несло винным перегаром.

----------


## Ramil

> Кактус - это глубоко разочарованный в жизни огурец.

  ::

----------


## wanja

- Дай руку, погадаю! Ой, предстоит тебе тяжелая жизнь, бриллиантовый! И
  не расстанешься ты с унитазом, потому что заболеешь дизентерией! 
- Что, линии плохие? 
- Нет, яхонтовый, руки грязные!

----------


## charlestonian

Первая брачная ночь. Жених: "Дорогая, я у тебя первый?" Невеста:"Ну конечно, дорогой...Ну почему ВСЕ об этом спрашивают?" 
Вопрос задерженному: - Детей имеете? - Ну, если поймаю... 
Надпись на дверях в общежитие: "Товарищи студенты! Просьба ненужные предметы не выбрасывать в окно, а то их находят дети и надувают." 
Предупреждающая надпись для иностранных туристов на встречной площадке отечественных аэропортов: "ATTENTION: THIS IS RUSSIA, мать вашу!!!" 
Я зла не помню, приходится записывать. 
"Похолодало", - подумал волк и натянул Красную Шапочку по самые уши... 
При взгляде на ее лицо почему-то казалось, что у нее кривые ноги. 
Жизнь нужно прожить так, чтобы каждый ребенок мог сказать тебе: "ПАПА!!!" 
За двумя зайцами погонишься от обоих по морде получишь ... 
Новинка-сюрприз от Тампакс! В каждой десятой пачке хлопушка!  
"Матч "Локомотив"(Москва)- "Манчестр Юнайтед"(Англия)!...Бекхем идет подавать штрафной. Разбегается, бьет...и мяч пролетает ниже ворот! "  
Хорошо ничего не делать, а потом еще отдохнуть.

----------


## charlestonian

An old man goes to the Wizard to ask him if he can remove a 
curse he has been living with for the last 40 years.  
The Wizard says, "Maybe, but you will have to tell me the 
exact words that were used to put the curse on you."  
The old man says without hesitation, "I now pronounce you man 
and wife."

----------


## Ramil

(maybe not a politically correct one):  
Night descended on Ulster. 
A frightened man goes down the street afraid of his own shadow, suddenly a barrel of a gun is thrust against his back and the harsh voice asks from behind: "Catholic or Protestant?". Poor man, knowing that the wrong answer could be fatal decides to gamble "I'm a Jew" he said. 
An evil exultant laugh frightens sleeping children two blocks away and the voice says "Allahu Akbar, I must be the luckiest Arab in the whole damn Ireland"

----------


## Leof

> (maybe not a politically correct one):  
> Night descended on Olster. 
> A frightened man goes down the street afraid of his own shadow, suddenly a barrel of a gun is thrust against his back and the harsh voice asks from behind: "Catholic or Protesnant?". Poor man, knowing that the wrong answer could be fatal decides to gamble "I'm a Jew" he said. 
> An evil exultant laugh frightens sleeping children two blocks away and the voice says "Allahu Akbar, I must be the luckiest Arab in the whole damn Ireland"

 Хехе.   ::

----------


## Ramil

It's Ulster, not Olster, btw

----------


## charlestonian

Одна голова - хорошо, а с телом лучше. (Шутка патологоанатомов.)  
В бане мылись папа с маленьким сыночком. Сыночек подскользнулся, стал падать, ухватился за папин член и повис на нем...- Вот сынок, цени! С мамкой убился бы на хрен!  
Дети, что для вас труднее всего было в 3-м классе? - Объяснять продавщице для кого покупается водка!!!  
Глоток пива с утра - это шаг в неизвестность...  
Я получаю зарплату - значит я работаю.  
Истину в вине не нашел, теперь пьет водку.  
Только дураки повторяют свои ошибки. Умные совершают новые.  
В газетах сплошная правда. Хоть не читай!  
Я никогда не забываю лица, но в вашем случае я сделаю исключение.  
Не будем показывать пальцем... Врежем по наглой морде!  
Рука руку моет, нога ногу чешет, а вот с ушами - проблема.   
Все великие люди мало жили... Вот и мне что-то нездоровится...

----------


## charlestonian

Did you hear about the fire in the rednecks library?
Both the books got burned, and one hadn't even been coloured in yet.
==================================================  ====================
A pretty woman, carrying a stack of boxes from a shopping spree,
was walking down the street when all of a sudden a strong wind lifts
her skirt. 
The hillbilly standing nearby just looked and smiled. The woman
snaps at him, "Well, I can see that you're no gentleman!" 
The hillbilly says, "And I can see you ain't one, neither!"
==================================================  ====================
If Tarzan and Jane were Jewish, what would Cheetah be?
A fur coat.
==================================================  ====================
What's the most important question to ask when you want to have safe 
sex?
What time will your husband get home?
==================================================  ====================
Blonde Moments! 
A blonde walks into a pawn shop.  She looks around for a while and then
approaches the clerk.  "I would like to buy that TV over there."  The
clerk says, "I am sorry lady, but we don't serve blondes here."  The
blonde leaves in a huff. 
The next day she returns wearing a brunette wig.  "I would like to
purchase that TV over there."  Again the clerk says, "Lady I told you
yesterday, we do not serve blondes." 
Now the blonde is furious.  The next day she dresses like a man.  
She approaches the clerk and says in a deep voice, "I would like to
purchase that TV over there."  The clerk says, "Lady, I told you twice
already.  We do not sell to blondes!"  She says to the clerk, "How can 
you tell?
Yesterday I wore a wig and today I am dressed like a man.
How can you tell it is me?!?!"  He laughs and replies,
"Because that's a microwave."

----------


## Ramil

Stolen from another forum: 
During an Allied peace keeping in Iraq an IED goes off. No Iraqis or American's are hurt, but three visiting Brazilian officials are killed. Back in Washington the daily brief comes to the President's desk. "Mr. President," the aide says, "this morning there was an explosion in Iraq that killed three Brazilian men."  
The President suddenly got a very pale look on his face. His breathing became shallow, and a cold sweat broke upon his brow. After cradling his head in his hands for several minutes, he regained his composure and quickly began giving orders.  
"You, begin contacting the families, offering our sincere remorse. You, call a press conference for live TV in one hour, I'm going to address the nation on this matter. You, I need you to tell me exactly how many zero's are in a brazillion."

----------


## Ramil

Are you a Democrat, a Republican or a Southerner? 
Here is a little test that will help you decide. 
The answer can be found by posing the following question: 
You're walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small children. Suddenly, an Islamic Terrorist with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, 
screams obscenities, praises Allah, raises the knife, and charges at you. 
You are carrying a M&P 40, and you are an expert shot. 
You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?  
..................................................  .............. 
Democrat's Answer: 
Well, that's not enough information to answer the question! 
Does the man look poor! Or oppressed? 
Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack? 
Could we run away? 
What does my wife think? 
What about the kids? 
What does the law say about this situation? 
Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, 
and what kind of message does 
this send to society and to my children? 
Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to 
wound me? 
Should I call 9-1-1 ? 
Why is this street so deserted? 
We need to raise taxes, have paint and weed day 
and make this happier, healthier street that would discourage such 
behavior.  
..................................................  ............ 
Republican's Answer: 
BANG!  
..................................................  ............ 
Southerner's Answer: * 
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! 
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG 
Click..... (Sounds of reloading) 
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! 
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG 
Click 
Daughter: "Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver Tips 
or Hollow Points? 
Son: Can I shoot the next one! 
Wife: Hell No You Ain't Taking That To The Taxidermist!

----------


## charlestonian

> Are you a Democrat, a Republican or a Southerner? 
> Here is a little test that will help you decide. 
> The answer can be found by posing the following question: 
> You're walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small children. Suddenly, an Islamic Terrorist with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, 
> screams obscenities, praises Allah, raises the knife, and charges at you. 
> You are carrying a M&P 40, and you are an expert shot. 
> You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?  
> ..................................................  .............. 
> Democrat's Answer: 
> ...

 That's right y'all... Don't mess with us southerners  ::

----------


## Indra

> Stolen from another forum: 
> During an Allied peace keeping in Iraq an IED goes off. No Iraqis or American's are hurt, but three visiting Brazilian officials are killed. Back in Washington the daily brief comes to the President's desk. "Mr. President," the aide says, "this morning there was an explosion in Iraq that killed three Brazilian men."  
> The President suddenly got a very pale look on his face. His breathing became shallow, and a cold sweat broke upon his brow. After cradling his head in his hands for several minutes, he regained his composure and quickly began giving orders.  
> "You, begin contacting the families, offering our sincere remorse. You, call a press conference for live TV in one hour, I'm going to address the nation on this matter. You, I need you to tell me exactly how many zero's are in a brazillion."

 было, Friendy рассказывала http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... ght=#76436

----------


## Leof

*Ramil wrote:*   

> Stolen from another forum:  
> During an Allied peace keeping in Iraq an IED goes off. No Iraqis or American's are hurt, but three visiting Brazilian officials are killed. Back in Washington the daily brief comes to the President's desk. "Mr. President," the aide says, "this morning there was an explosion in Iraq that killed three Brazilian men."  
> The President suddenly got a very pale look on his face. His breathing became shallow, and a cold sweat broke upon his brow. After cradling his head in his hands for several minutes, he regained his composure and quickly began giving orders.  
> "You, begin contacting the families, offering our sincere remorse. You, call a press conference for live TV in one hour, I'm going to address the nation on this matter. You, I need you to tell me exactly how many zero's are in a brazillion."

 
Эт хорошо! Хехе   ::

----------


## Ramil

Bayans continue... 
A man is sitting on a bench in the park reading a newspaper. Suddenly he throws the paper onto the ground and yells, “All politicians are *ssholes.” 
A man sitting next to him in a finely pressed suit says, “I take offense to that!” 
The pissed-off guy asks him, “Why? Are you a politician?” 
“No," he replies, "I'm an *sshole.”  
And... I'm a bit confused about that: 
A bar walks into a guy. The bar orders a liver, a heart and a kidney. He asks that the lungs be thrown in as well. The man meets his heavenly reward. Such is the fate of humorous bar flies. 
Can anyone explain it to me?

----------


## charlestonian

> Bayans continue...  
> And... I'm a bit confused about that: 
> A bar walks into a guy. The bar orders a liver, a heart and a kidney. He asks that the lungs be thrown in as well. The man meets his heavenly reward. Such is the fate of humorous bar flies. 
> Can anyone explain it to me?

 What the hell was that???  ::   ::   ::  Where did you find that crap?????

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Bayans continue...  
> And... I'm a bit confused about that: 
> A bar walks into a guy. The bar orders a liver, a heart and a kidney. He asks that the lungs be thrown in as well. The man meets his heavenly reward. Such is the fate of humorous bar flies. 
> Can anyone explain it to me?   What the hell was that???

 Hoped you would tell me...   ::     

> Where did you find that cr@p?????

 There are places...  ::

----------


## charlestonian

For you music lovers out there!  This is classic material.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCeIwjIuZM

----------


## charlestonian

A Jewish man walks into a bar and sits down. He has a few drinks, then 
he sees a Chinese man and punches him in the face. 
"Ouch!" the Chinese man says. "What was that for?" "That was for Pearl
Harbor," the Jewish man says.  
"But I'm Chinese!" "Chinese, Japanese, what's the difference?" And the
Jewish man sits back down. 
Then, the Chinese man walks up to the Jewish man and punches him in the
face.  
"Ouch!" the Jewish man says. "What was that for?"  
"That was for the Titanic," the Chinese man says. "But that was an 
iceberg!"  
"Iceberg, Goldberg, what's the difference?"
=============================================
 Now that food has replaced sex in my life, I can't even get into my
own pants.
=============================================
New studies show that women who drink tea are twice as likely to get
pregnant. 
Related studies have revealed that women who drink Long Island Ice Tea
are twice as likely to wake up in the back seat of a Camaro with sticky
hair.
=============================================
Why is sex so much like drugs?
Because the quality depends on the pusher.
=============================================

----------


## wanja

Джек был пилотом-асом. Настолько классным, что когда начался японо-американский военный конфликт, его сразу же направили в бой без подготовки на базе.
Прибыв на авианосец, Джек тут же отправился в бой и сразу уничтожил 6 японских самолетов. Он поднялся выше, на высоту 7 километров и еще 10 японских самолетов прекратили свое существование. И тут Джек заметил, что горючего осталось совсем немного. Он спикировал вниз и идеально приземлился на палубе авианосца.
Выскочив из самолета, он отдал салют капитану:
- Ну, и как вы оцениваете мой первый боевой вылет?
На что капитан ответил:
- Отень хоросё, но ты сдерар один вадзьный осибка...

----------


## Ramil

> Джек был пилотом-асом. Настолько классным, что когда начался японо-американский военный конфликт, его сразу же направили в бой без подготовки на базе.
> Прибыв на авианосец, Джек тут же отправился в бой и сразу уничтожил 6 японских самолетов. Он поднялся выше, на высоту 7 километров и еще 10 японских самолетов прекратили свое существование. И тут Джек заметил, что горючего осталось совсем немного. Он спикировал вниз и идеально приземлился на палубе авианосца.
> Выскочив из самолета, он отдал салют капитану:
> - Ну, и как вы оцениваете мой первый боевой вылет?
> На что капитан ответил:
> - Отень хоросё, но ты сдерар один вадзьный осибка...

 ААААААААААА  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

> Джек был пилотом-асом. Настолько классным, что когда начался японо-американский военный конфликт, его сразу же направили в бой без подготовки на базе.
> Прибыв на авианосец, Джек тут же отправился в бой и сразу уничтожил 6 японских самолетов. Он поднялся выше, на высоту 7 километров и еще 10 японских самолетов прекратили свое существование. И тут Джек заметил, что горючего осталось совсем немного. Он спикировал вниз и идеально приземлился на палубе авианосца.
> Выскочив из самолета, он отдал салют капитану:
> - Ну, и как вы оцениваете мой первый боевой вылет?
> На что капитан ответил:
> - Отень хоросё, но ты сдерар один вадзьный осибка...

 Это хорошооо!   ::  
Вечером насмешу домашних.

----------


## Rtyom

Удивляюсь вам.  ::  Анекдот имеет вполне стнадратную структуру, я вполне ожидал подобной развзяки уже после зачина.

----------


## charlestonian

> Удивляюсь вам.  Анекдот имеет вполне стнадратную структуру, я вполне ожидал подобной развзяки уже после зачина.

 You are no fun  ::

----------


## charlestonian

"This is Captain Sinclair speaking. On behalf of my crew I'd like to
welcome you aboard So-So Airline flight 602 from New York to
Punta Cana.  We are currently flying at a eight of 35,000 feet going 
South the Atlantic. 
"If you look out of the windows on the starboard side of the aircraft, 
you will observe that both the starboard engines are on fire. 
"If you look out of the windows on the port side, you will observe that
the port wing has fallen off. 
"If you look down towards the Atlantic ocean, you will see a little 
yellow
life raft with three people in it waving at you. 
"That's me your captain, the co-pilot, and one of the air stewardesses.
This is a recorded message."

----------


## Leof

> Удивляюсь вам.  Анекдот имеет вполне стнадратную структуру, я вполне ожидал подобной развзяки уже после зачина.

 Как, в прочем, и последний. Но они как лимон: всегда знаешь, что он окажется кислым, но ешь с удовольствием.

----------


## charlestonian

One Sunday morning, a young woman, who needed forgiveness for her sins,
came to a Baptist church.  She got up in front of the congregation and
stated, "Last week, I slept with a young soldier who picked me up at a 
bar and now I ask the Lord's forgiveness."  "Hallelujah!", cried the
congregation.  
She continued, "Two days ago, I slept with a young sailor, but now I 
ask the Lord's forgiveness."
"Hallelujah!", cried the congregation again.  
"But tonight, because I have come here and done my penance, I will 
sleep with the Lord," she finished.  But before the congregation could 
respond, an old drunk in the back yelled out in a clear voice, "That's
right momma, f*ck 'em all."

----------


## Lampada

> One Sunday morning,...

 Почитай, пожалуйста, что написано под названием раздела.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  One Sunday morning,...   Почитай, пожалуйста, что написано под названием раздела.

 Доброе утро, Лампада  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian  One Sunday morning,...   Почитай, пожалуйста, что написано под названием раздела.   Доброе утро, Лампада

 Добрый вечер, Рамиль!    ::   А форум у нас *само*регулируемый, "по умолчанию".

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  One Sunday morning,...   Почитай, пожалуйста, что написано под названием раздела.

 I see  "Fun Stuff," duh...
also, "Анекдоты, шутки". So, I am posting a joke.

----------


## Rtyom

Вы о чём — не догоняю?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Вы о чём — не догоняю?

 Ты не понял, что Рамиль пошутил над тем, что я вроде бы как только что проснулась и заметила, что тут много шуток на английском?   А я обращала на это внимание и раньше, но думала, что не буду возникать, если никто не протестует.

----------


## Lampada

Женился узбек на украинке. Ну там медовый месяц, то да сё. А потом он ей говорит: 
- Слушай, жена, вот когда я буду приходить с работы и у меня тюбетейка на левый бок сдвинута, значит, я ласковый буду, подарки дарить буду, любить буду. А когда тюбетейка на правый бок - я злой буду, бить тебя буду. 
Она ему отвечает: 
- Дорогой, вот когда ты придёшь домой с работы, а у меня руки на груди сложены - значит, и ласки тебе будут, и борщ и плов приготовлен, а если ты придёшь, а у меня руки в б*о*ки, то учти, МНЕ ПОФИГ, НА КАКУЮ СТОРОНУ ТВОЯ ТЮБЕТЕЙКА!

----------


## charlestonian

To Lampada: 
You really have a problem... Why did you delete my last joke? It was very funny...
It was better than your uzbeck and ukrainka joke, that's for sure.

----------


## Lampada

Гаишник останавливает автомобиль.
Опускается стекло, водитель заискивающе улыбается:
- Здравия желаю, товарищ капитан! Вот, пожалуйста: права, техпаспорт, доверенность, страховочка (само собой), всё как положно, как надо…
С заднего сиденья детский голос:
- Папа, а где козлы?

----------


## charlestonian

На оживленной улице сидят двое нищих. Возле одного табличка, 'еврей', возле другого - 'араб'. Прохожие подают деньги 'арабу', а 'еврея' обходят стороной. Наконец один прохожий подходит к 'еврею' и говорит:
- Вы бы себе тоже табличку 'араб' повесили, а так вам никто не подаст.
- Хаим, ты посмотри на этого поца!  - удивляется 'еврей', - он еще будет нас учить, как заниматься коммерцией!
============================= 
Приходит Рабинович в ОВИР: 
- Я хочу уехать в Израиль, дайте мне визу.
- Вы посмотрите на себя. Ну куда Вам ехать? Вы старый и больной человек, а там очень неустойчивый климат... То дождь, то жара... Идите и подумайте.
- Хорошо, я подумаю.
По окончании рабочего дня начальник ОВИРа выходит из кабинета и видит в приемной Рабиновича.
- Ну что? Надумали?
- Да вот, сижу и думаю: брать зонтик или нет?
============================== 
- Алло! Это отдел снабжения Русской Православной Церкви?
- Да.
- Отца Лифшица, пожалуйста!
========================== 
- Во всем этом бардаке виноваты велосипедисты и евреи!
- А при чем тут велосипедисты?
=========================
Еврей пришел устраиваться на работу.
- Фамилия?
- Рабинович.
- Мы вас не возьмем, все равно в Израиль уедете!
- Я даже не думаю уезжать.
- Тогда тем более не возьмем! Дураки нам не нужны!
==========================
-  Так Вы не хотите отдать Вашу дочь за моего сына?
-  Нет, за простого инженера - не хочу...
-  А что бы Вы хотели?
-  Ну, хотя бы мясника...
-  А что, Ваша Циля такая красавица?
===========================
- Ты знаешь, Хаим, наш сосед в четверг на два дня раньше возвратился из командировки, застал у жены любовника и убил его!
-  Из пятой квартиры?
-  Да.
-  Могло быть и хуже.
-  Что могло быть хуже?
- Если бы он вернулся в среду, то убил бы меня!
=============================
- Послушай, Абрам, - обращается Сара к мужу, - я тут прочла в газете, что Запад ужасно загнивает. У них там инфляция, безработица, проституция, дома терпимости.
- О! - воскликнул Абрам.
- Что 'О'!?
- Да так, ничего. Просто я вспомнил, где забыл свой зонтик.
===============================
- Додя, я не хочу выходить замуж за такого жмота, как ты! На, забери свое кольцо!
- А где коробочка?
===============================
- Сонечка, если уж тебе так сильно хочется замуж, то выходи за господина Янкеля. Он тебя очень сильно любит! 
- Папа, откуда Вы об этом знаете?
- Уже полгода я занимаю у него деньги, а он все продолжает к нам
ходить.
================================
- Здравствуй, Додя!  Я слышал, ты недавно женился. Ну и как живётся с молодой женой?
-  О, моя Софочка просто прелесть! Придешь домой квартира убрана, на столе обед, в дверях встречает красавица жена, добрая, ласковая нежная и щебечет. Щебечет, щебечет, щебечет... дура безмозглая!
================================
- Циля, ты слышала, Соньку-то изнасиловали!
- Это какую!
- Ну, у которой муж - генерал.
- Что-то не пойму, какую Соньку?
- Ну, у которой любовник - завбазой!
- Нет, что-то никак не припомню.
- Ну, которую наш завмаг трахает!
- Ах, эту! Вот всегда так! Одним - всё, а другим - ничего!
================================

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnD5-i7XhDU  Тюбик 
Виктор Третьяков 
Я повстречала его весною. 
Он был художник почти известный. 
Мы целовались с ним под сосною, 
Hу и он женился, - поскольку честный.  
Он пил немного, он был не грубым 
Такое счастье, девки, лишь раз бывает. 
Одно смущало: почистит зубы 
И вечно тюбик не закрывает.  
Hу, я внимания, сперва, не обращала. 
Такой мужчина мне небом даден 
И всё по-бабьи ему прощала 
Всё, даже тюбик, будь он неладен.  
А он, рисуя, впадал в нирвану: 
То вдруг обнимет - люблю, говорит, и баста! 
То вдруг проказник затащит в ванну, 
А там: там открыта зубная паста.  
А я, как дура, носки стирала. 
В супы ложила бульонный кубик 
И всё просила, всё умоляла: 
"Почистил зубы - закрой, блин, тюбик!"  
А он, скотина, ну как нарочно: 
"Всё это, Глаша, - говорит, - второстепенно". 
Скажите, девки, ну разве можно 
Любить и гадить одновременно?  
И я с досады ушла к соседу 
Ведь у соседа вставная челюсть, 
На полке тюбик от "Блендамеду" 
Лежит, закрытый. Какая прелесть!

----------


## charlestonian

To Lampada: 
You did it again...Why did you delete my last joke?? What is it? A witch hunt???

----------


## charlestonian

Маленький Абрам приходит домой и говорит: 
— А сегодня в школе, когда меня спросили о национальности, я сказал, что я русский! 
Папа отвечает: 
— Ну что ж, теперь ты не будешь сидеть на своем мягком стульчике, а будешь сидеть на табуретке! 
Мама: 
— Теперь ты не будешь кушать супчик с курочкой, а будешь кушать щи! 
Бабушка: 
— Теперь ты не получишь к обеду баранью котлетку, а будешь есть перловку! 
Сели кушать, Абрам, сидя на табуретке, похлебав щи и принявшись за перловку, говорит: 
— Всего полчаса русский, а как я вас, жидов, ненавижу! 
======================= 
Украинец идет по Москве. Видит надпись: «Бей жидов!» и говорит:
— От це добрэ!
Потом видит чуть ниже: «Спасай Россию!»:
— Нэ бачу логыкы...
======================= 
— Были фараоны и евреи. Фараоны вымерли, евреи остались. Были инквизиторы и евреи. Инквизиторы вымерли, евреи остались. Были нацисты и евреи. Нацисты вымерли, евреи остались. Теперь есть коммунисты и евреи... — Ты что хочешь сказать? — Да ничего, просто евреи вышли в финал...
=========================== 
— Алле, это штаб-квартира общества «Память»?— Да.— И что, серьёзно, евреи всю Россию продали?— Да!— А где можно получить свою долю?
=========================== 
В 1967 году, когда Израиль напал на арабов, в Москве один гражданин избил двух евреев. Его доставили в отделение и спрашивают:— За что вы их избили?— Утром слышу по радио, что Израиль напал на арабов. Днём узнаю, что евреи дошли до Суэцкого канала. Вечером захожу в метро, а они уже здесь!

----------


## charlestonian

Lampada! Leave me alone! Stop deleting my posts!!! 
What is your problem??????? 
Get off my back will you!!!!

----------


## Lampada

Сальные анекдоты, низкопробный юмор,  непристойные шутки на этом форуме неуместны и будут незамедлительно удалятся.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JgMXTPD7pqY
Comedy club - Miniatury 
1.  КУРОЧКА - РЯБА. 
  Жили - были дед да баба и была у них курочка - ряба. Снесла курочка яичко, да не простое, а золотое. Обрадовались дед и баба, захотели они съесть яичко. Дед бил - бил не разбил. Баба била  - била не разбила. 
  Мышка бежала, хвостиком махнула, яичко упало и разбилось. Плачет 
дед, плачет баба, а курочка их уговаривает:   « Не плачь дед, не плачь, баба. Снесу я вам новое яичко - не золотое, простое.»
И снесла им курочка яичко.
___________________

----------


## charlestonian

КУРОЧКА - РЯБА... 
Здесь что, детский сад??? Can't take adult jokes?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Снесла курочка дедушке яичко.... начисто снесла.

----------


## charlestonian

Please take the few minutes it takes to read this / very interesting and TRUE! 
Folks, I don't care which "party" you vote for .... it  doesn't matter if you like Newt Gingrich or not ....  you can't deny the logic of this video.  It would really be funny .... if it wasn't so true.    http://tinyurl.com/2wdksb

----------


## wanja

2050 год. Ученый расшифровывает человеческую ДНК и обнаруживает надпись: /*a vot etot kod nado by ubrat nahren. Arhangel Mihail*/

----------


## Rtyom

> 2050 год. Ученый расшифровывает человеческую ДНК и обнаруживает надпись: /*a vot etot kod nado by ubrat nahren. Arhangel Mihail*/

 Отлично!  ::

----------


## Leof

+1  ::   ::  
Это - даа!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ДНК? Доля Норвежских Космонавтов?

----------


## charlestonian

> ДНК? Доля Норвежских Космонавтов?

 Yeah, which is =0  ::

----------


## Leof

> ДНК? Доля Норвежских Космонавтов?

 DNA (from genesis)/but it may be the Deal of Norge Astronauts... 
Or you're just kidding us?

----------


## Matilda

Ребят, редко заглядываю сюда... Но зато каждый раз отмечаю, какая здесь уютная атмосфера. 
А мне что-то не вспоминается ни одного не очень пошлого анекдота. Буду читателем пока  ::

----------


## charlestonian

HANGOVERS: 
One Star Hangover ( ::  
No pain. No real feeling of illness. You're able to function relatively well. However, you are still parched. You can drink 5 sodas and still feel this way. For some reason, you are craving a steak & fries.  
Two Star Hangover (* ::  
No pain, but something is definitely amiss. You may look okay, but you have the mental capacity of a staple gun. The coffee you are chugging is only increasing your rumbling gut, which is still tossing around the fruity pancake from the 3:00 AM Waffle House excursion. There is some definite havoc being wreaked upon your bowels.  
Three Star Hangover (** ::  
Slight headache. Stomach feels crappy. You are definitely not productive. Anytime a girl walks by you gag because her perfume reminds you of the flavored schnapps shots your alcoholic friends dared you to drink. Life would be better right now if you were home in your bed watching Lucy reruns. You've had 4 cups of coffee, a gallon of water, 3 iced teas and a diet Coke --- yet you haven't peed once.  
Four Star Hangover (*** ::  
Life sucks. Your head is throbbing. You can't speak too quickly or else you might puke. Your boss has already lambasted you for being late and has given you a lecture for reeking of booze. You wore nice clothes, but that can't hide the fact that you only shaved one side of your face. (For the ladies, it looks like you put your make-up on while riding the bumper cars.) Your eyes look like one big red vein, and even your hair hurts. Your sphincter is in perpetual spasm, and the first of about five poos you take during the day brings water to the eyes of everyone who enters the bathroom.  
Five Star Hangover (**** ::  
You have a second heartbeat in your head, which is actually annoying the employee who sits in the next cube. Vodka vapor is seeping out of every pore and making you dizzy. You still have toothpaste crust in the corners of your mouth from brushing your teeth in an attempt to get the remnants of the poop fairy out. Your body has lost the ability to generate saliva so your tongue is suffocating you. You don't have the foggiest idea who the hell the stranger was passed out in your bed this morning. Any attempt to defecate results in a fire hose like discharge of alcohol-scented fluid with a rare ' floater' thrown in. The sole purpose of this 'floater' seems to be to splash the toilet water all over your a$$. Death sounds pretty good about right now..   
THINGS THAT ARE DIFFICULT TO SAY WHEN YOU'RE DRUNK: 
Indubitably 
Innovative 
Preliminary 
Proliferation 
Cinnamon  
THINGS THAT ARE VERY DIFFICULT TO SAY WHEN YOU'RE DRUNK: 
Specificity 
British Constitution 
Passive-aggressive disorder 
Loquacious Transubstantiate  
THINGS THAT ARE DOWNRIGHT IMPOSSIBLE TO SAY WHEN YOU'RE DRUNK: 
Thanks, but I don't want to have $ex.
Nope, no more booze for me. 
Sorry, but you're not really my type.
Good evening officer, isn't it lovely out tonight 
Oh, I just couldn't. No one wants to hear me sing   
Life is short, Break the rules, Forgive quickly, Kiss slowly, Love truly, 
Laugh uncontrollably, And never regret anything that made you smile

----------


## Lampada

- Умоляю тебя, доченька, не выходи за этого человека! 
- Но, мамочка, я ненадолго...  
- Доброе утро, мадам. Как ваша головная боль? 
- Ушёл играть в карты.  
- Блюда, которые готовит моя жена, прямо тают во рту! Но так хочется, чтобы она их сначала размораживала...  
- Дорогая, я сегодня иду на рыбалку в ночь. 
- Знаю, одна щука уже три раза звонила!  
Жена мужу: 
- Дорогой, я сделаю тебя сейчас очень счастливым! 
Муж: 
- Мне будет тебя очень нехватать!  
- Зачем ты подарил жене такой красивый и дорогой сервиз? 
- Как зачем? Теперь она меня близко к мойке не подпускает! 
Вовочка прибегает домой 1-го сентября после уроков, подходит к папе и говорит: 
- Пап, мы сегодня писали сочинение на тему "Как я провёл лето", а мне влепили трояк. Сам помотри - за что? 
Батя отрывается от монитора, долго всматривается в сочинение и отвечает: 
- А ты что хотел?! Оффтопик, оверквотинг...

----------


## charlestonian

MOODS OF A WOMAN  
    An angel of truth and a dream of fiction, 
    A woman is a bundle of contradiction,  
    She's afraid of a wasp, will scream at a mouse, 
    But will tackle her boyfriend alone in the house.  
    Sour as vinegar, sweet as a rose, 
    She'll kiss you one minute, then turn up her nose,  
    She'll win you in rags, enchant you in silk, 
    She'll be stronger than brandy, milder than milk;  
    At times she'll be vengeful, merry, and sad, 
    She'll hate you like poison, and love you like mad.   
MOODS OF A MAN 
    Hungry 
    Horny

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  ДНК? Доля Норвежских Космонавтов?   DNA (from genesis)/but it may be the Deal of Norge Astronauts... 
> Or you're just kidding us?

 Ahh... DNA... that makes it funnier... I just didn't know what DNK was!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

Obligatory Humour  *In the US...* 
An English exchange student asks someone “do you have a rubber”. Taken aback, she says, “but I don’t even know you”. A bit confused, he assures her, “I’ll only be a minute. I’ll bring it right back”. 
When I was in LAX I asked an attendant for the toilet. He indicated where a restroom was. After half an hour I finally went to the bathroom, which I had discovered whilst diligently searching for the room full of couches. 
A lady from the UK went for breakfast upon arriving in the US. She ordered fried eggs and was asked "how would you like your eggs?" She was perplexed and suggested "cooked?" 
A friend visiting me in California, after complaining about being deplaned instead of being allowed to disembark, saw a sign announcing ‘Happy hour 4-6 p.m.’ and said "Oh, everything here really is twice as big".  *In the UK...* 
An American friend worked in an English pub one summer. A local ordered a light and bitter and my friend gave him a pint of bitter and some matches. 
Another American friend was taken aback when she was invited to "go down to the bloody pub and get pissed." 
In Piccadilly Circus, London, one of the dossers (a panhandler) asked an American tourist, "Can I pinch a fag, mate?" 
An American, whose husband was stationed in England, got up early one morning to find out if the milkman could explain the small holes in the foil tops on the milk bottles, and the missing portions of cream. Without blinking, he suggested, "Must be yer tits, ma’am." 
An American visiting English friends asked the missus how her new job was. He was very confused as she brightly told him "it’s a really good screw!" 
An American lady on the side of the road became very concerned when the nice Englishman calls out from under her car, “I can’t quite see where the petrol’s leaking out. Would you hand me a torch.”

----------


## charlestonian

A guy’s walking past an asylum, and can hear all the inmates inside screaming at the top of their lungs, “Thirteen! Thirteen! Thirteen!!!”. He peeks through a hole in the fence to see what all the commotion is about, and a finger suddenly pops out and jabs him in the eye. He yells in pain, and the inmates all start gleefully shouting, “Fourteen! Fourteen! Fourteen!!!”.
=================================
 A woman told her friend, “For eighteen years my husband and I were the happiest people in the world. Then we met”.
=================================
 Texan: “Where are you from?”
Harvard graduate: “I come from a place where we do not end our sentences with prepositions.”
Texan: “OK, where are you from, Jackass?”
=================================
A patient says, “Doctor, last night I made a Freudian slip, I was having dinner with my mother-in-law and wanted to say: ‘Could you please pass the butter?’ “But instead I said: ‘You silly cow, you have completely ruined my life.’“
=================================
 You’re a high priced lawyer! If I give you 500 dollars, will you answer two questions for me?
Absolutely! what’s the second question.
=================================
When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered that ballpoint pens would not work in zero gravity. To combat the problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 billion to develop a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface including glass and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to 300

----------


## Zaya

> Два иностранца заходят в кафе, заказывают напитки и достают бутерброды. 
> - Извините, - говорит бармен, - но у нас нельзя есть свою еду. 
> Иностранцы переглядываются, пожимают плечами и меняются своими бутербродами.

 Читала тоже самое с адвокатами.

----------


## Rtyom

> Два иностранца заходят в кафе, заказывают напитки и достают бутерброды. 
> - Извините, - говорит бармен, - но у нас нельзя есть свою еду. 
> Иностранцы переглядываются, пожимают плечами и меняются своими бутербродами.
> 			
> 		  Читала тоже самое с адвокатами.

 И так, и так смешно.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

_Понравилось чьё-то наблюдение:_ 
Работа это не волк, работа - ворк. А волк - ходить.   ::

----------


## Indra

есть похожая шутка в немецком: 
странный все же немецкий язык!
их - это я
я - это да
да - это тут
тут - это делает

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## Lampada

Хотел познакомиться с кpасивой девушкой, а та почему-то схватилась за голову и с кpиком от меня убежала. Жалко, что был я сильно пьяный, а то догнал бы её и объяснил бы, почему у меня такое опухшее лицо и где я нашёл нож.  
Извини, но секс — это еще не повод авторизовывать тебя в аське...  
Объявление: Для ухода за пожилыми программистами требуется приятная женищина, говорящая на FORTRAN, BASIC и C++   
Маленький мальчик приходит к папе:
- Как пишется "адрес" с одной или двумя "с"?
- Напиши "URL" и иди спать. 
Просыпаются два админа с бодуна, один глаза трёт, по сторонам смотрит, голые стены кругом.
Спрашивает:
- А это...Ничо нет...Где окна то?
Второй зевая:
- Да грузятся ещё!  
Мужик в магазине долго меряет шапки. Продавщица говорит: 
- Молодой человек, а может, Вам папаху дать? 
- Себе лучше по ж..е дай! Дура бешеная!!

----------


## Leof

> Мужик в магазине долго меряет шапки. Продавщица говорит: 
> - Молодой человек, а может, Вам папаху дать? 
> - Себе лучше по ж..е дай! Дура бешеная!!

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

Три часа ночи. Муж с женой спят. Вдруг звонок в дверь. Муж, матерясь, идет открывать. На пороге подвыпивший мужик:
- Друг, тут рядом, помоги меня толкнуть.
- Ты, мужик, обалдел, что ли? Иди гуляй. 
Возвращается в постель.
- Представляешь, какой-то козел просил его толкнуть. Я его послал. 
- Ты просто зверюга какой-то. Ты что, человека выручить не можешь? 
Муж, опять матерясь, вылезает из постели, одевается. Выходит во двор в полной темноте:
- Ну ты где? 
Из темноты: 
- Здесь я! Здесь, на качелях!  
- Скажите, уважаемый, вы милиционера поблизости не видели? 
- Нет. 
- Очень хорошо! Отдавай бумажник, козёл!

----------


## Lampada

Справочник по разговору с админом.  
Неправильно:   - Срочно! Подойди ко мне! 
Правильно:    - Когда будет время, заглянешь к нам в кабинет? С меня пиво.  
Неправильно:   -  У нас всё сломалось! 
Правильно:   - Мы опять что-то сломали.  
Неправильно:   - Почему в кабинете пахнет ганджубасом? 
Правильно:    - Ой! Извини, что помешали! Зайдём попозже, или лучше завтра.  
Неправильно:  - Почему ты снова опоздал на работу на 2 часа и от тебя несёт перегаром!? 
Правильно:   - Ой! Зачем же ты пришё? Так устало выглядишь! Пойди лучше домой, отдохни сегодня, наберись сил.  
Неправильно:  - Почему ты не подошёл? Весь день же сидишь в интернете ничего не делаешь! 
Правильно:   - Извини, что отрываем тебя от непонятных нашим убогим мозгам компьютерных проблем, но хотелось бы еще раз попросить тебя подойти, если конечно выдастся свободная минутка. С нас пиво.  
Неправильно:   - Подскажи, как в этой программе сделать то-то и то-то. 
Правильно:   - Подскажи, где найти мануал по этой программе.  
Неправильно:  - От быстроты выполнения этой задачи будет зависеть получишь ли ты премию! 
Правильно:  - Если ты всё же когда-нибудь сделаешь это хотя бы на треть, мы выпишем тебе ещё одну, дополнительную премию.  
Неправильно:  - Для новой схемы работы нашей фирмы нужно в сжатые сроки поменять всю автоматизацию! 
Правильно:  - Набросай на досуге, как нам переделать схему работы нашей фирмы, чтоб тебе не надо было ничего менять?  
Неправильно:  - У нас принтер не печатает! 
Правильно:   - Мы опять своими кривыми руками залезли в принтер и что-то сломали.  
Неправильно:   - Если ты сейчас же не наладишь компьютеры, мы напишем докладную директору! 
Правильно:   - Вот, мы тут тебе пиво принесли, как допьешь, зайди к нам, хорошо? Ну, или завтра, как время будет.  
Неправильно:   - У нас тут какие-то вирусы откуда-то взялись! 
Правильно:    - Прости, мы больше не будем лазить на подозрительные порносайты. Дай ссылочки на безопасные?  
Неправильно:   - Почему на сервере нет места для бухгалтерских баз? 
Правильно:   - Вот мы тебе балваночек ДВД-шных прикупили, слей туда всякую дребедень: документы, архивы бухгалтерские, а то тебе уже, наверное, не хватает места для mp3 и фильмов? И вообще, надо срочно выделить тебе денег на новый жесткий диск, мы поговорим с начальством!  
Неправильно:   - Почему у админов новые LCD мониторы, а менеджеры должны глаза портить!? 
Правильно:   - Какой ты себе классный монитор заказал! Слушай, когда он тебе надоест, и ты себе выпишешь на пару-тройку десятков дюймов пошире, может, отдашь этот кому-нибудь из менеджеров?  
Неправильно:    - Компьютер, вдруг, ни с того ни с сего, сам выключился и больше не работает! 
Правильно:   - Мы, наверное, опять своими кривыми ногами выдернули шнур питания. Подключи, пожалуйста, а то это слишком сложная задача для наших, непонятно откуда растущих рук и куриных мозгов! С нас пиво!  
Неправильно:   - Тут у меня программа глючит! Исправь срочно. 
Правильно:    - Я тут опять куда-то не туда нажал, что-то меня глючит. Может, как-нибудь подойдёшь, настроишь? С меня пиво!  
Не правильно:   - Алло? Это админ? 
Правильно:  (ПРОСТО НЕ ЗВОНИТЕ! НИКОГДА!) 
Исключение:   - Алло, это админ? Мы сейчас тебе обещанное пиво занесём.

----------


## Оля

А что такое "ганджубас"?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> А что такое "ганджубас"?

 Оказывается, что марихуана.  Сленг наркоманов

----------


## Rtyom

Пиво — пивос, ганджа — ганджубас и т.д. 
В общем, марихуана такая, оч. сильная.

----------


## Оля

А что? Вот стоишь у пользователя за спиной, а у него на экране диалоговое окно Windows с вариантами ответов "Да" и "Нет". Ему говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_". Он дрожит и колеблется. Говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он опять мнётся. Говоришь ещё раз: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он нажимает _Да_.
Вот почему он так делает? Загадка... 
Так что все эти анекдоты про админов и пользователей - очень жизненные.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Отчётное собрание на заводе. В конце директор говорит:  "Сегодня нам нужно решить ещё один вопрос  -  новый режим работы. В понедельник будем отдыхать после выходных, во вторник - готовимся к работе, в среду - работаем, в четверг - отдыхаем после работы, в пятницу - готовимся к выходным ну и, понятно, в субботу и воскресенье - отдыхаем.  Вопросы есть?"  Вопрос из зала:  "А в среду работаем весь день?"...  
Поступил Петька в вечернюю школу. Приходит к Чапаеву: 
- Василий Иванович, задали в школе сочинение на тему:  "Как я провёл  выходные дни".  Что, так и писать, что мы с тобой два дня пьянствовали? 
- Да, нет, Петька, пиши, что книги читали. 
Петька пишет сочинение: "В субботу мы с Василием Ивановичем с утра прочитали одну книжку, показалось мало, прочитали ещё по одной, к вечеру осилили ещё одну трилогию на двоих. На другой день я пошёл сдавать обложки, а навстречу Фурманов, и уже с утра такой начитанный! "  
Звонок в дверь: 
- Здесь живёт Эдита Пьеха! 
- Здесь живёт иди ты на х@@!  
Коварный иностранный агент пришёл на явочную квартиру.  Постучал, а когда заспанный мужик в сатиновых «семейных» трусах спросил: «Чего надо?», агент бодрым голосом отчеканил пароль:
— Простите, здесь посылают в космос?
— Здесь посылают на х@@, а шпион Мишка живёт этажом выше.

----------


## kt_81

> Звонок в дверь: 
> - Здесь живёт Эдита Пьеха! 
> - Здесь живёт иди ты на х@@!

 Вариант я слыхал в каком-то творении одной небезизвестной группы: 
*Голос под Ленина, с "еврейским" акцентом, торжественно*
- А сейчас на сцене выступает Эдита Пьеха!
*Голос под Горбачёва, спокойно*
- Володя, иди ты на@@@. 
Просто шедевр.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> А что? Вот стоишь у пользователя за спиной, а у него на экране диалоговое окно Windows с вариантами ответов "Да" и "Нет". Ему говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_". Он дрожит и колеблется. Говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он опять мнётся. Говоришь ещё раз: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он нажимает _Да_.
> Вот почему он так делает? Загадка...

 Отгадка: пользователь не понимает, какой пункт меню в данный момент выделен. Это бывает, когда пунктов всего два. Когда три и больше - проще.  ::

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Юрка] 

> А что? Вот стоишь у пользователя за спиной, а у него на экране диалоговое окно Windows с вариантами ответов "Да" и "Нет". Ему говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_". Он дрожит и колеблется. Говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он опять мнётся. Говоришь ещё раз: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он нажимает _Да_.
> Вот почему он так делает? Загадка...

 Отгадка: пользователь не понимает, какой пункт меню в данный момент выделен. Это бывает, когда пунктов всего два. Когда три и больше - проще.  :: [/quote:3ugzmn9u] 
Если ему говорят - жми "Нет", зачем ему понимать, какой пункт выделен?

----------


## Rtyom

> Вариант я слыхал в каком-то творении одной небезызвестной группы:

 Откуда ты слыхал?   ::  
Кассеты из России заказывал?  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Если ему говорят - жми "Нет", зачем ему понимать, какой пункт выделен?

 Ну, чтобы нажать "Нет" надо сначала выделить "Нет". Вообще-то... В теории...

----------


## Оля

> Отгадка: пользователь не понимает, какой пункт меню в данный момент выделен. Это бывает, когда пунктов всего два. Когда три и больше - проще.

 В той истории, про которую я рассказываю, пользователь должен был просто _мышкой_ нажать либо кнопку Да, либо кнопку Нет. То есть просто _подвести мышку к кнопке и нажать_. Ничего там не было выделено, да если бы и было, это не имело значения.
Так что разгадки не существует...

----------


## Оля

> Ну, чтобы нажать "Нет" надо сначала выделить "Нет". Вообще-то... В теории...

 Это в DOS'е... А там было просто диалоговое окно Windows.

----------


## Юрка

> В той истории, про которую я рассказываю, пользователь должен был просто _мышкой_ нажать либо кнопку Да, либо кнопку Нет. То есть просто _подвести мышку к кнопке и нажать_. Ничего там не было выделено, да если бы и было, это не имело значения.
> Так что разгадки не существует...

 Ах, мышкой?! Про мышку я как-то не подумал...   ::

----------


## kt_81

> Откуда ты слыхал?   
> Кассеты из России заказывал?

 Плесень тут очень известная группа среди молодёжи (была). Даже мой отец знает, что есть такая.  ::  
А заказывать такие "распостранённые" вещи из России не надо, всё в русском магазине можно (было) купить. Снабжение налаженно, так сказать.  ::  Кроме хлеба - я бы блин втридорого за русский хлеб платил, если бы он каким-то образом был.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Снабжение налаженно, так сказать.  Кроме хлеба - я бы блин втридорого за русский хлеб платил, если бы он каким-то образом был.[/color]

 Такая же засада с хлебом и в Америке, особенно с чёрным. Ещё яблок нормальных нет.   ::

----------


## chaika

Я совсем не разбираюсь в эту шутку, несмотря на повторение — вроде бы все слова понимаю, а смысла нету.
М.б. надо знать, кто-такая Эдита Пьеха — вот что не знаю. Кто-нибудь не объясняет?   

> Звонок в дверь:
> - Здесь живёт Эдита Пьеха!
> - Здесь живёт иди ты на х@@! 
> *Голос под Ленина, с "еврейским" акцентом, торжественно*
> - А сейчас на сцене выступает Эдита Пьеха!
> *Голос под Горбачёва, спокойно*
> - Володя, иди ты на@@@.

----------


## Lampada

> Я совсем не врубаюсь в эту шутку, несмотря на повторение — вроде бы все слова понимаю, а смысла нету.
> М.б. надо знать, кто-такая Эдита Пьеха — вот что не знаю. Кто-нибудь не объясняет?     
> 			
> 				Звонок в дверь:
> - Здесь живёт Эдита Пьеха!
> - Здесь живёт иди ты на х@@!
> ...

 Здесь обыгрывается похожее звучание: "Эдита" можно воспринять как _иди ты_.  Эдита Пьеха - известная певица.

----------


## Wowik

> А что? Вот стоишь у пользователя за спиной, а у него на экране диалоговое окно Windows с вариантами ответов "Да" и "Нет". Ему говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_". Он дрожит и колеблется. Говоришь: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он опять мнётся. Говоришь ещё раз: "Нажми _Нет_!" Он нажимает _Да_.
> Вот почему он так делает? Загадка...

 Новый русский купил компьютер.
Звонит своему более продвинутому в компьютерах приятелю.
— Браток, помоги! Я тут поменял шрифт в Windows, он продлагает перезагрузить компьютер, соглашаться?
— Соглашайся, только не сразу, а то какой же ты авторитет?

----------


## Оля

> М.б. надо знать, кто _ такая Эдита Пьеха — вот чего я не знаю. Кто-нибудь не объяснит ли (better: не объяснит ли кто-нибудь)?

----------


## Lampada

Мать заключённого - начальнику тюрьмы:  "В_и_ бы не могли дать моему сыну работу полегче?"
- Клеить конверты - тяжелая работа?
- Это нет, но по ночам он ещё копает какой-то туннель.

----------


## charlestonian

Great sport! Russian Racing!!! Better than Nascar!  http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/08/raci ... dolls.html

----------


## Ramil

> Great sport! Russian Racing!!! Better than Nascar!  http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/08/raci ... dolls.html

 I wonder what did you google for in order to find this article.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Great sport! Russian Racing!!! Better than Nascar!  http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/08/raci ... dolls.html   I wonder what did you google for in order to find this article.

 My friend sent it to me.

----------


## Lampada

- Сколько человек здесь работает?
- С бригадиром - 10.
- А без бригадира?
- А без бригадира вообще никто не работает. 
- Папа, а как называется эта ягодка?
- Чёрная смородина.
- А почему она красная?
- Потому, что ещё зелёная. 
Участковый приходит в нарковский притон и говорит:
- Соседи на вас жалуются, утверждают, что из вашей квартиры вечно какими-то горелыми тряпками воняет, смех странный доносится. Что вы тут, черт возьми, делаете?
- Да так. Тряпки жжём, смеёмся.

----------


## BappaBa

> - Папа, а как называется эта ягодка?
> - Чёрная смородина.
> - А почему она красная?
> - Потому, что ещё зелёная.

 Умора! =)

----------


## charlestonian

WHY MEN HAVE BETTER FRIENDS   *Friendship Between Women:* A woman didn't come home one night. The next day
 she told her husband that she had slept over at a friend's house. The man
 called his wife's 10 best friends. None of them knew about it. *Friendship Between Men:* A man didn't come home one night. The next day he
 told his wife that he had slept over at a friend's house. The woman called
 her husband's 10 best friends. Eight of them confirmed that he had slept
 over and two claimed that he was still there.

----------


## Серега

Подписался на рассылку "английский шутя!" на сайте Ильи Франка. www.franklang.ru 
Прислали следующее: 
Sitting on the side of the highway waiting to catch speeding drivers (сидя на обочине автострады, поджидая водителей, превышающих скорость /чтобы их ловить/), a State Police Officer sees a car puttering along at 22 MPH (полицейский офицер штата видит машину еле-еле двигающуюся со скоростью 22 мили в час; to putter - двигаться медленно, вяло; возиться). 
He thinks to himself (он думает /про себя/), "This driver is just as dangerous as a speeder! (этот водитель так же опасен, как и тот, что едет слишком быстро; speed - скорость)" So he turns on his lights and pulls the driver over (и он включает лампочки и останавливает водителя). 
Approaching the car (приблизившись к машине), he notices that there are five old ladies (он замечает, что там пять старых леди), two in the front seat and three in the back (две на передних сиденьях и три на заднем), wide-eyed and white as ghosts (с широко раскрытыми глазами и белые, как привидения). 
The driver, obviously confused (явно смешавшись; obvious - очевидный), says to him, "Officer, I don't understand, I was doing exactly the speed limit! (я не понимаю, я ехала точно согласно лимиту скорости) What seems to be the problem? (что представляется проблемой = в чем, собственно, дело)" 
"Ma'am," the officer replies, "You weren't speeding (вы не гнали, не превысили скорости), but you should know that driving slower than the speed limit can also be a danger to other drivers (но вы должны знать, что вождение медленнее лимита скорости может тоже представлять опасность для других водителей)." 
"Slower than the speed limit? No sir, I was doing the speed limit exactly twenty-two miles an hour! (нет, сэр, я ехала точно по лимиту скорости, 22 мили в час)" the old woman says a bit proudly (с некоторой гордостью: «немножко гордо»). 
The State Police officer, trying to contain a chuckle (пытаясь сдержать смешок), explains to her (объясняет ей) that "22" was the route number (что "22" - это номер дороги), not the speed limit. 
A bit embarrassed (несколько растерянная, смущенная), the woman grinned (усмехнулась) and thanked (и поблагодарила) the officer for pointing out her error (за указание на ее ошибку). 
"But before I let you go (но перед тем, как я вас отпущу), Ma'am, I have to ask... Is everyone in this car OK? (я должен спросить, все ли в этой машине нормально себя чувствуют) These women (эти женщины) seem awfully shaken (кажутся крайне потрясенными) and they haven't muttered a single peep this whole time (и они не издали ни звука за все это время; to mutter - бормотать; peep - писк)," the officer asks. 
"Oh, they'll be all right in a minute officer (о, они будут в порядке через минуту, офицер). We just got off Route 142 (мы только что выехали с шоссе 142)."  
Может там он и с бородой, но мы с приятелем валялись   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Подписался на рассылку "английский шутя!" на сайте Ильи Франка. www.franklang.ru 
> Прислали следующее: 
> Sitting on the side of the highway waiting to catch speeding drivers (сидя на обочине автострады, поджидая водителей, превышающих скорость /чтобы их ловить/), ...

 Отлично: и язык подтянешь, и не соскучишься!

----------


## Lampada

- Молодой человeк, вы на следующей остановке выходите? 
- Нет, я через одну. 
- Тогда давайте меняться. 
- То есть я на следующей, а вы через одну?  
Не знаю как там за границами, а у нас человек, пришедший к нам в гости с литром водки, считается родственником. 
- Вы любите сухое вино? 
- Hасыпайте!  
- Вы опять украли мою траву!
- А почему я?
- Много улыбаетесь!

----------


## Оля

> - Молодой человeк, вы на следующей остановке выходите? 
> - Нет, я через одну. 
> - Тогда давайте меняться. 
> - То есть я на следующей, а вы через одну?

   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

Анекдот времён 67-го года.  
Брежнев: - Господин Насер, как вам понравились наши новые системы ПВО? 
Насер: - Большое спасибо за ваши ракеты "земля-воздух". Они оказались на 100% эффективными, потрясающая точность. Но не могли бы вы нам поставить ещё и ракеты "земля-самолеты".

----------


## Юрка

Про медицину:
Вскрытие показало, что больной спал.

----------


## Leof

В секс-шопе: 
-Извините, пожалуйста, произошло недоразумение. Дело в том, что вчера я купил у Bас...надувную женщину. И, понимаете, дома я её надул, и оказалось, что это...мужчина!! 
-Не может такого быть, почему Bам так показалось?
-Понимаете, у "него" огромный п*нис, а во рту торчит большущая сигара. Но что самое непонятное, это то, что у него длинный и толстый хвост! Ужас просто!
-Ах, ну всё ясно, Вы просто забыли прочесть инструкцию - там же указано: _выверните изделие наизнанку_...

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::     ::

----------


## wanja

1943 год. Плывет "Морской Охотник" по Балтийскому Морю, и вдруг всплывает подлодка: деревянная, со ржавыми обручами, как у бочки. На подлодке открывается люк, оттуда вылезает старый-старый дед с бородой до земли и спрашивает:
  - Сынок, война кончилась?
  - Нет, дедуль, еще не кончилась.
Старик, залезая обратно в подлодку:
  -$#^%ый Наполеон!

----------


## Leof

Cлавненько!  ::

----------


## wanja

1905 год. Жандарм ведет большевика в тюрьму.
1917 год. Большевик ведет жандарма в тюрьму.
1937 год. Большевик и жандарм сидят в одной камере.
1995 год. Старенький-старенький большевик стоит на улице и торгует пирожками. К нему подходит старенький-старенький жандарм и спрашивает:
  - Нешто вам царь-батюшка пирожками торговать мешал?

----------


## Leof

> 1905 год. Жандарм ведет большевика в тюрьму.
> 1917 год. Большевик ведет жандарма в тюрьму.
> 1937 год. Большевик и жандарм сидят в одной камере.
> 1995 год. Старенький-старенький большевик стоит на улице и торгует пирожками. К нему подходит старенький-старенький жандарм и спрашивает:
>   - Нешто вам царь-батюшка пирожками торговать мешал?

 Это хорошо!   ::  
__________________________________________________  ___
Шутка от телеканала Культура: 
В монтажной на киностудии две мышки грызут плёнку.
Одна говорит другой:
"А сценарий был вкуснее!"

----------


## Lampada

Прикол в кухне студенческого общежития http://youtube.com/watch?v=M55287T_aes

----------


## Yazeed

У меня для вас арабская шутка. Но прежде чем рассказать эту шутку вы должны знать, что арабы ВСЕГДА критикуют себя и очень любят это делать.. 
Ну ладно, шутка такая: (кстати, это перевод с арабского) 
В дальнем будущем есть магазин, который продаёт мозги. Там продаются и американские, и немецкие, и япониские и, конечно, арабские мозги. Но потом как-то получилось, что арабский мозг был самым дорогим. Все удивились, и стали спрашивать у продавца: "как это что мозг араба такой дорогой?!" 
И в ответ продавец сказал: "потому, что неиспользованный"

----------


## Оля

> У меня для вас арабская шутка. Но прежде, чем прочитать эту шутку (или "прежде, чем _я расскажу_ эту шутку"), вы должны знать, что арабы ВСЕГДА критикуют себя и очень любят это делать.. 
> Ну ладно, шутка такая_ (кстати, это перевод с арабского): 
> В далёком будущем есть магазин, который продаёт мозги. Там продаются и американские, и немецкие, и японские и, конечно, арабские мозги. Но потом как-то получилось, что арабский мозг стал самым дорогим. Все удивились_ и стали спрашивать у продавца: "как это так -  мозг араба такой дорогой?!" 
> И в ответ продавец сказал: "потому_ что неиспользованный"

 Смешно.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а это был АНЕКДОТ и не шутка, правильно? Я так понимаю, что анекдот - это английский вариант "joke"? 
Кстати, тот анекдот я слышал раньше, но вместо арабского, там был шведский. А вместо "неиспользованный" был "редкий"

----------


## Yazeed

> а это был АНЕКДОТ и не шутка, правильно? Я так понимаю, что анекдот - это английский вариант "joke"? 
> Кстати, тот анекдот я слышал раньше, но вместо арабского, там был шведский. А вместо "неиспользованный" был "редкий"

 А я уж думал, это настоящая арабская шутка. Я разочарован. 
Это, по-моэму,подтвеждает суть данной шутки..

----------


## Zaya

> А это был АНЕКДОТ,_не шутка, правильно? Я так понимаю, что "анекдот" - это русский вариант "joke"? 
> Кстати, тот анекдот я слышал раньше, но вместо арабского_там был шведский. А вместо "неиспользованный" было [слово] "редкий".

 Стилистические огрехи оставила.   

> Это, по-моему,_подтвеждает суть данной шутки.../.

 По Моэму? Моэм здесь ни при чём.  :P  Ты всё это и так знаешь, конечно, просто за компанию с калинкой исправила.)

----------


## Yazeed

> Это, по-моему,_подтвеждает суть данной шутки.../.   По Моэму? Моэм здесь ни при чём.  :P

 Опечатка. ))

----------


## Полуношник

> В монтажной на киностудии две мышки грызут плёнку.
> Одна говорит другой:
> "А сценарий был лучше!"

----------


## wanja

Как-то раз добрый мальчик и злой мальчик стали плеваться друг в друга. Добрый мальчик попал 9 раз, а злой - 6.
Шёл мимо дяденька, и сказал он мальчикам:
 - Плеваться - нехорошо!
И надавал мальчикам подзатыльников. Добрый мальчик получил 2 подзатылника, а злой - 5.
Тогда мальчики стали плевать в дяденьку. Добрый попал 15 раз, а злой - 8.
Добро - оно всегда побеждает!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  А это был АНЕКДОТ,_не шутка, правильно? Я так понимаю, что "анекдот" - это русский вариант "joke"? 
> Кстати, тот анекдот я слышал раньше, но вместо арабского_там был шведский. А вместо "неиспользованный" было [слово] "редкий".   Стилистические огрехи оставила.

 Спасибо! А на вопрос не отвечаешь?   ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

сколько нужно дискеток, чтобы скопировать Интернет... а то дома нету?
И еще вопрос. Я скачал не нужный мне файл из Интернета.  Как мне его вернуть обратно?

----------


## Полуношник

> а это был АНЕКДОТ и не шутка, правильно? Я так понимаю, что анекдот - это английский вариант "joke"?

 Да, это анекдот, но слово "шутка" тоже подходит. "Шутка" - довольно широкое понятие.

----------


## net surfer

<pH7> So during the biggest test of the term I look down and realise my fucking penis not working! I MEAN IT'S COMPLETELY DEAD!
<pH7> *pen is omfg
<Harreh> haha rofl
<pH7> Excuse me while I rip out my space bar for failing me like that :(

----------


## Leof

Шутка от телеканала Культура: 
Джаз-квартет ищет саксофониста, контрабасиста и ударника.   ::

----------


## Оля

Я сейчас в магазин ходила, на кассе мне кассирша все посчитала и говорит: 181. Я даю 500 рублей и, так как у меня есть мелочь, спрашиваю: один надо? Она говорит - нет. Потом подумала немного и сказала: _ну вот рубель если дадите..._

----------


## Leof

Оля, а после двоеточия не прямая речь?

----------


## Оля

> Оля, а после двоеточия не прямая речь?

 Лёва, какой ты зануда.   ::

----------


## Leof

::   
Напиши это я вместо тебя - погляди, что бы тогда началось!
 :P   ::

----------


## Ramil

Между прочим, прямая речь оформляется так: 
Он подошел ко мне и говорит: „Дэньги давай“. 
Курсивом прямую речь оформлять неправильно, раз уж здесь открылся филиал клуба педантов. :)

----------


## Leof

Оля заботливо поправляет мои ошибки. 
Я поступлю также - в благодарность, из принципа и просто ради справедливой мести!  ::  
Только Оля не спешит исправлять свои прямые речи! :P 
Вот до чего грамотность доводит!

----------


## Оля

Я сейчас в магазин ходила, на кассе мне кассирша всё посчитала и говорит:
- Сто восемьдесять *один*.
Я даю пятьсот рублей и, так как у меня есть мелочь, спрашиваю:
- *Один* надо?
Она говорит - нет. Потом подумала немного и сказала:
- _Ну вот рубель если дадите..._  
(Этот курсив не для того, чтобы выделить прямую речь, это _авторский_ курсив).  
P.S. Это вы еще мой ЖЖ не читали, видели бы вы, что у меня _там_ с прямой речью.....   ::

----------


## Lampada

Как вдохновить новичка-парашютиста прыгнуть первый раз?
Нужно сказать американцу: - Прыгай, ты же настоящий мужчина!,
англичанину:  - Прыгай, это традиция, 
французу: - Прыгай, на тебя женщины смотрят, 
немцу: - Прыгай, это приказ,
русскому - Прыгать запрещается!
_________
Водку?! Утром?! Тёплую?! Из тарелки?! ...  Конечно буду, давай!

----------


## translationsnmru

Прочел сегодня где-то, показалось смешно: 
Two muffins are sitting in a hot oven.
One of them says, "Gee, it is sure hot here."
The other one (totally freaked out) goes, "Holy sh*t, a talking muffin!!!!!!"

----------


## Юрка

Идет ёжик по лесу. И за собой на веревке батон тащит. Лиса навстречу: 
- Ёжик, ты куда? 
- Да вот, вешаться иду... 
- Ну а батон-то тебе нафига? 
- А хрен его знает сколько я там провишу!  
Стоит на горке ёжик, лапки раскинул в разные стороны, 
ветер обдувает его мордочку, орёт: 
- Я здо-о-оровый! 
Порыв ветра сносит его к подножью горы, он снова взбирается на вершину: 
- Я лёгкий, но здо-о-оро-о-овый!!!

----------


## Lampada

Один из советских заводов.
Трудятся работяги, перевыполняется план. Наступает очередное партсобрание. Парторг выступает:
- Товарищи в связи с партийной необходимостью, с завтрашнего дня наш завод будет работать без выходных. Вопросы есть?
Вопросов нет. Все расходятся.
Месяц работают без выходных, снова очередное партсобрание:
Парторг:
- Товарищи, в связи с партийной необходимостью с завтрашнего дня вся наша зарплата будет перечисляться в фонд мира. Вопросы есть?
Вопросов нет. Все расходятся.
Пару месяцев работают без зарплаты.
Очередное партсобрание.
- Товарищи, в связи с партийной необходимостью, завтра в 12 часов дня все рабочие обязаны повеситься. Вопросы есть?
Один рабочий поднимается:
- А верёвку с собой приносить или партия обеспечит?

----------


## BappaBa

> - А верёвку с собой приносить или партия обеспечит?

 Анекдот от Новодворской?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  - А верёвку с собой приносить или партия обеспечит?   Анекдот от Новодворской?

 Не знаю.  Авторство анекдотов обычно не известно.  В Яндексе 206 упоминаний:  Верёвку с собой приносить?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Анекдот явно постсоветский. Во-первых, очень прямолинейно, во-вторых, злобно. Короче, популяризация понятия "империя зла".
В советских анекдотах все-таки юмор получше был, поизящнее. 
Кстати, раз *Юрка* про животных вспомнил, вот анекдотец: 
Берлога медведей. Папа-медведь читает газету, мама-медведь готовит ужин, сынишка-медвежонок играет. Тут он подходит к Папе и говорит:
- Пап, а Пап покажи мне кукольный театр.
- Ты, че сынок не видишь я занят.
- Ну, Пап, пожалуйста, покажи.
- Ладно.
Папа-медведь идет к кровати и из под нее достает два человеческих черепа, одевает их на лапы говорит разными голосами:
- Петрович, а здесь водяться медведи ?
- Да ну, какие тут на х*р медведи.

----------


## Leof

хехе...
хехехе...  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Анекдот явно постсоветский. Во-первых, очень прямолинейно, во-вторых, злобно. Короче, популяризация понятия "империя зла".
> В советских анекдотах все-таки юмор получше был, поизящнее.

 Этот анекдот очень старый.  
Посетивший  СССР Никсон спросил у Брежнева,  почему советские
рабочие не бастуют.  Вместо ответа Брежнев повез Никсона на завод
и там обратился к рабочим:
     - С   завтрашнего   дня  вам   будет   уменьшена   зарплата!
(Аплодисменты.)  Будет увеличен  рабочий  день!   (Аплодисменты.)
Каждого десятого будут вешать!  (Аплодисменты,  вопрос:  "Веревку
свою приносить или профком обеспечит?")

----------


## BappaBa

> Посетивший  СССР Никсон спросил у Брежнева,  почему советские
> рабочие не бастуют.  Вместо ответа Брежнев повез Никсона на завод
> и там обратился к рабочим:
>      - С   завтрашнего   дня  вам   будет   уменьшена   зарплата!
> (Аплодисменты.)  Будет увеличен  рабочий  день!   (Аплодисменты.)
> Каждого десятого будут вешать!  (Аплодисменты,  вопрос:  "Веревку
> свою приносить или профком обеспечит?")

 Все бы ничего, но зарплата при Брежневе не уменьшалась, а рабочий день не увеличивался. Переделай под сталинскую 6-дневку.

----------


## Scorpio

К Сталину тоже как-то очень плохо подходит. При нем и зарплаты повышались, и цены снижались... Вообще, как и все любимые анекдоты советофобов, этот анекдот имеет отношение не к реальности, а лишь к их шизофреническому мировосприятию.

----------


## Юрка

Встречаются два ёжика. У одного забинтована лапка. 
- Что с тобой? 
- Ничего. Просто хотел почесаться. 
Попали как-то в яму ёжик, лиса и медведь. 
Кушать хочется, вот лиса и говорит: 
- Давайте съедим того, у кого ротик самый маленький. Правда, ёжик? 
- ДА-А-А-А-А-А-А!!!!!!

----------


## mishau_

> К Сталину тоже как-то очень плохо подходит. При нем и зарплаты повышались, и цены снижались... Вообще, как и все любимые анекдоты советофобов, этот анекдот имеет отношение не к реальности, а лишь к их шизофреническому мировосприятию.

 1) Анекдоты от шизофрении не возникают, и уж тем более популярными не становятся среди нормальных людей.   ::    _
В хлебном магазине:
- Скажите, у вас говядины нет?
- Говядины нет напротив, в мясном. У нас нет хлеба._  
2) Да, если подумать сталинской о работе за трудодни, то зарплата и правда не понижалась. Как может понижаться то чего нет?  ::    _
В одной деревне тракторист нажрался и утопил трактор в речке.
Поскольку трактор был единственный в колхозе, собрался товарищеский суд.
Председатель колхоза:
- Вот, посмотрите на эту свинью! Нажрался, утопил единственный трактор. Что будем делать с ним, селяне?
Баба Маня (передовица-колхозница):
- Давайте ему снимем пять трудодней!
Председатель:
- Не, баба Маня, это не метод. Он все равно будет эти дни пить. Может, кто-нибудь еще предложит?
Кузнец Микола (амбал 7 на :
- А давайте я ему двину…
Председатель:
- Микола, ты что! Ты его убьешь с одного удара! А тракторист у нас тоже единственный. Не будет у нас ни трактора, ни тракториста.
Баба Маня:
- Давайте тогда ему шесть трудодней снимем.
Председатель:
- Баба Маня! Ему хоть пять, хоть шесть, хоть десять снимай, он все равно как пил, так пить и будет! Это не метод!
Кузнец Микола:
- А давайте я тогда конюху двину! Их у нас двое…_  
3) К концу 80-х советофобов накопилось уже процентов 80 населения. А вот СССР был уничтожен в доску советскими людьми, да еще и коммунистами.   ::    _
Наполеона, посетившего совок, спросили: "Что Вам больше всего у нас понравилось?" "Ваша пресса,"- не раздумывая ни минуты ответил император. - "Если бы у меня была такая пресса, французский народ никогда бы не узнал о Ватерлоо!" _

----------


## BappaBa

> _
> Наполеона, посетившего совок, спросили: "Что Вам больше всего у нас понравилось?" "Ваша пресса,"- не раздумывая ни минуты ответил император. - "Если бы у меня была такая пресса, французский народ никогда бы не узнал о Ватерлоо!" _

 Лично для меня _совок_ это тот, кто при СССР был пионером/комсомльцем/коммунистом, молчал в тряпочку, все "одобрямс", а после развала стал всё хаять громче всех, свалил "за колбасой" в 90-ые.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  _
> Наполеона, посетившего совок, спросили: "Что Вам больше всего у нас понравилось?" "Ваша пресса,"- не раздумывая ни минуты ответил император. - "Если бы у меня была такая пресса, французский народ никогда бы не узнал о Ватерлоо!" _    Лично для меня _совок_ это тот, кто при СССР был пионером/комсомльцем/коммунистом, молчал в тряпочку, все "одобрямс", а после развала стал всё хаять громче всех, свалил "за колбасой" в 90-ые.

 Выходит как минимум 83,15% населения - совки, ибо в 1991 году проголосовали Ельцина и остальных, кроме коммуниста Рыжкова (16,85%). А самые-самые совки - это, получается, 57,3% населения России, которые в 91 проголосовали за Ельцина (и выбрали).

----------


## Scorpio

> Выходит как минимум 83,15% населения - совки, ибо в 1991 году проголосовали Ельцина и остальных, кроме коммуниста Рыжкова (16,85%). А самые-самые совки - это, получается, 57,3% населения России, которые в 91 проголосовали за Ельцина (и выбрали).

 Именно так оно и есть. Советский Союз (при всех своих реальных достоинствах) породил такое явление, как совков -- т.е. людей со специфической советской психологией. Советский Союз совки ненавидели (и благополучно разрушили), а при любой другой общественной формации жить неспособны (поэтому и вымерли).
За Ельцина голосовали именно совки. Он живое воплощение совковой мечты: обещал, что жить все будут как при капитализме, а работать -- как при социализме. Ни один совок против такого устоять не смог.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Выходит как минимум 83,15% населения - совки, ибо в 1991 году проголосовали Ельцина и остальных, кроме коммуниста Рыжкова (16,85%). А самые-самые совки - это, получается, 57,3% населения России, которые в 91 проголосовали за Ельцина (и выбрали).   Именно так оно и есть. Советский Союз (при всех своих реальных достоинствах) породил такое явление, как совков -- т.е. людей со специфической советской психологией. Советский Союз совки ненавидели (и благополучно разрушили), а при любой другой общественной формации жить неспособны (поэтому и вымерли).
> За Ельцина голосовали именно совки. Он живое воплощение совковой мечты: обещал, что жить все будут как при капитализме, а работать -- как при социализме. Ни один совок против такого устоять не смог.

 Ельцина выбрали как совки, так и несовки. 
Не припомню в Советского Союза никаких реальных достоинств, кроме очередей, лимитчиков, и плюшевого десанта. Термин "достал" означал, не "надоел" как сейчас, а "смог где-то приобрести". Это очень важное достоинство - иметь блат, чтобы "достать" какую-нибудь вещь.  
Советский Союз на самом деле ненавидели как совки, так и несовки. Советский Союз просто сгнил. Ибо сильно зависел от нефтедолларов и больше ни от чего. Придурки из совкового правительства даже не удосужились создать стабилизационный фонд, например, как в Норвегии. Сама формулировка "жить как при капитализме", говорит о том, что капитализм является все-таки наилучшей формацией.  
Типичный совок - это булгаковский Шариков.  
Некоторые изыскания о термине "совок":  http://www.kompost.ru/sovoc.html 
Далее, Яков Кротов:  _
Что русские ещё не готовы к демократии, было ясно уже в 1991-м году по тому, как агрессивно интеллектуалы сопротивлялись выражению "совок". Этот фирменный термин диссидентов оказался не ко двору. Не хотели назвать главный грех - и в результате вернулись в него. В Польше Тишнер не боялся сказать, "что поляки забились в свой мирок ... что коммунизм воспитал homo soveticus'а. Этот термин прекрасно передаёт опустошение, которое произвёл в человеке коммунизм. Тишнер говорил о homo soveticus'е, о человеке "терризованном" (от слова terra - земля), полностью привязанном к земле, к низшим жизненным потребностям, о человеке, который продавался за хлеб и предавал соседа" (Ягелло, 2006, 25). По-русски сказать, "приземлённость", "пошлость", "мещанство"._ 
scorpio, а вам не кажется что ваши идеи - это агрессивное сопротивление термину "совок", ибо как мне кажется вы применяете его не ко двору?  ::  
scorpio, а вы не находите, что ваши идеи суть восхваление "мирка", в который забились homo soveticus, как мне видится не только польские? 
Владимир Войнович о совковом сознании: _
На нашем дачном участке стояла железная бочка, наполовину наполненная давно уже протухшей водой, уровень которой был почти постоянным благодаря смене солнечных и дож дливых дней. Летом в этой тухлой воде расплодились какие-то водоплавающие жуки, которые стремительно передвигались по поверхности и глубоко ныряли, охотясь за чем-то мне невидимым. Существование этих жуков казалось мне весьма загадочным. Чем все они питались? Как выживали они сами или их личинки, если зимой бочка промерзала насквозь? Однако как-то они выживали, как-то плодились и размножались и чем-то питались. И я подумал, а что если предположить, что эти жуки обладают способностью мыслить? Какое представление они могут иметь об окружающем мире? Примерно вот какое. Мир - бочкообразен и наполовину заполнен тухлой водой. Тухлая вода гораздо лучше свежей (свежая иногда течет сверху), потому что представляет собой идеальную среду для передвижения, сохраняет тепло и содержит разные питательные вещества. Границы мира легко достижимы, имеют круглое сечение и сотворены из чего-то твердого. Но за пределами этого устойчивого и понятного мира есть, очевидно, и другие миры, в которых не все так устойчиво. Там то светло, то темно. Там, когда светло, плавает что-то круглое и жаркое, а когда темно, выползают какие-то светящиеся жуки. Тот мир гораздо хуже этого, потому что от того мира поступает иногда жара, иногда холод. Там иногда что-то сверкает и громыхает.
И глядя на этих природных диогенов, я подумал: да это же мы, советские люди!_ 
scorpio, вы не находите, что ваши взгляды - это попытка защитить этот  бочкообразный мир. Или "мирок" в терминах Тишнера?  
Щербаков, homo soveticus.  _
Длившаяся десятилетиями непримиримая борьба с мещанским бытом принесла свои плоды. Неустроенность, «хамство и стервозность» стали отличительными признаками советской среды обитания человека, превращенного «трансцендентальными субъектами» прорабов-строителей коммунизма в инструмент и строительный материал одновременно. А как еще было скрыть вопросы к беспощадному критику идеологии капитализма Марксу, «забывшему» проанализировать себя, помимо возвращения к позиции допредикативного, чистого субъекта, не отягощенного ничем, кроме всепроницающего «света разума»? Разрушив старый мир до основания, не приходится сожалеть о содеянном, положив мечтания о новом мире в основу существования человека, лишенного всех существовавших прежде средств самоорганизации и вынужденного собирать свой калейдоскопических образ из ничего, а вернее — из чисто рассудочных образов долга, чести, достоинства, вынутых из литературного наследия «старого мира»; казарменной дисциплины и порядка, закрепленных в негативном опыте «революционных матросов»; крестьянской простоты и эмоциональности, микшированных с воспоминаниями о теплоте «тела Христова». Но даже эти сомнительные приобретения не могут долго поддерживаться усилиями сознания, не укоренного во вспомогательных конструкциях повседневности, превращенных в убогие островки ухоженного частного жилища, окруженного беспризорным общим пространством безразличия и разрухи. Советская повседневность утратила свою орудийность, перестала быть пространством формирования и реализации социального габитуса, или, точнее говоря, фрагментарная повседневность обнаружила фрагментарность самого этого габитуса, утратившего целокупность и с создающей его средой, и с формируемым им сознанием._ 
scorpio, говоря о реальных достоинствах, вы действительно считаете, габитус советского человека, сформированный советской реальностью есть предмет гордости?

----------


## Ramil

Народ, вы темой не ошиблись?

----------


## mishau_

Вот хороший анекдот. 
Приходит еврей в контору и спрашивает:
- У вас евреи работают?
- Да.
Он молча разворачивается и уходит.
Приходит в другую, снова спрашивает:
- У вас евреи работают?
- Нет.
Он туда устраивается и где-то через месяц все сослуживцы замечают, что он ничего не делает. Руководство интересуется, в чем дело.
- Вы же сами сказали, что у вас евреи не работают.

----------


## Ramil

ГИБДД России обратилось в Федеральную Антимонопольную Службу РФ с жалобой на Всероссийское Общество Автомобилистов. Суть жалобы сводилась к том, что призыв ВОА "Выпил - вызови такси, чтобы заработал водитель, а не гаишник", обладает всеми признаками недобросовестной конкуренции, а сравнение тарифов таксистов и гаишников это вообще явный демпинг в пользу таксистов.

----------


## wanja

Американский социолог решил проверить, как в разных странах люди относятся к чужой собственности. Для этого он брал чемодан, оставлял его в центральном зале столичного вокзала и наблюдал что будет.
В Стокгольме чемодан простоял сутки и к нему никто не притронулся.
А Париже чемодан украли через полчаса.
В Лондоне - через двадцать минут.
В Риме через десять.
В Токио через пять минут чемодан оказался в бюро находок.
В Москве время засечь не удалось - пока ученый наблюдал за чемоданом, у него украли часы.
В Тель-Авиве через полминуты приехала военная полиция, оцепила вокзал и увезла чемодан в бронированном грузовике взрывать на полигоне.
Наконец, в Ираке чемодан украли вместе с ученым.

----------


## mishau_

Настоящий Президент должен за свой срок сделать три вещи: построить Лукашенко, посадить Ходорковского и вырастить Медведева. 
*** 
Сейчас у нас президент Владимир Владимирович Путин и мы пытаемся удвоить ВВП.
Говорят, что следующим президентом будет Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев.
Значит, мы начнем удваивать ДАМ? Интересные возможности открываются... 
*** 
На Интернет-конференции Д. Медведева поставил в тупик вопрос М. Ходорковского: "Пойдете ли Вы на первый срок?"

----------


## Ramil

После выхода в прокат фильма "Обитель зла" одно из американских агентств по правам подало протест в верховный суд с требованием запретить оскорбительное наименование "zombi" и заменить его политкорректным "necroamerican".

----------


## Scorpio

> После выхода в прокат фильма "Обитель зла" одно из американских агентств по правам подало протест в верховный суд с требованием запретить оскорбительное наименование "zombi" и заменить его политкорректным "necroamerican".

 Сразу вспомнилось у Лукьяненко в каком-то из Дозоров:
В Америке говорить "вампиры" -- неполиткорректно. Правильно -- "гемоглобино-зависимые"...  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Ramil  После выхода в прокат фильма "Обитель зла" одно из американских агентств по правам подало протест в верховный суд с требованием запретить оскорбительное наименование "zombi" и заменить его политкорректным "necroamerican".   Сразу вспомнилось у Лукьяненко в каком-то из Дозоров:
> В Америке говорить "вампиры" -- неполиткорректно. Правильно -- "гемоглобино-зависимые"...

 Красиво.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Год 2023. Просыпаются Путин и Медведев с тяжелого бодуна. 
Путин: 
- А ты не помнишь, кто из нас сегодня президент, а кто премьер-министр? 
Медведев: 
- Да какая на х.. разница, ну пусть я буду премьер-министр. 
Путин: 
- Ну, раз ты власть исполнительная, тебе за пивом и бежать.

----------


## wanja

В автобусе:
 - Скажите, ви виходите?
 - Да.
 - А люди пег'ед вами виходят?
 - Да!
 - А ви у них спг'осили?
 - Да!!
 - А что они вам ответили?
...

----------


## net surfer

На автобусную тему. 
Переполненный автобус. У двери стоит девушка, вся такая из себя. Стоящий сзади мужчина спрашивает ее:
- Вы сейчас выходите?
Она ему надменно, вполоборота:
- Выходят замуж.
- Хм... Девушка, вы СХОДИТЕ?
- Сходят с ума.
- Девушка, вы ВЫЛЕЗАЕТЕ?
- Вылезают при рождении.
Двери открываются. Он пинает ее ногой, она вылетает, падает, и он переступая через неё:
- С днем рождения, с*ка!!!

----------


## Leof

> На автобусную тему. 
> Переполненный автобус. У двери стоит девушка, вся такая из себя. Стоящий сзади мужчина спрашивает ее:
> - Вы сейчас выходите?
> Она ему надменно, вполоборота:
> - Выходят замуж.
> - Хм... Девушка, вы СХОДИТЕ?
> - Сходят с ума.
> - Девушка, вы ВЫЛЕЗАЕТЕ?
> - Вылезают при рождении.
> ...

 Хееее-хехе  ::

----------


## wanja

Здравствуйте, проходите, садитесь, раздевайтесь, м-м-м..., одевайтесь, вставайте, уходите, до свидания. Ах да...  
ОРЗ!
  - Доктор, у меня постоянный понос, в туалет по 10 раз в день бегаю.
  - Сестра, слабительное. Теперь не будете бегать, будете там жить.
  Следующий!
  - Доктор, плохо срастается нога после перелома. Постоянно хожу на костылях.
  - Сестра, слабительное. Сейчас костылики-то бросите. И побежите.
 Следующий!
  - Доктор, у меня цирроз, рак, язва и неврастения... Да еще бессонница!
  - Можно мне на ночь пить коньяк, чтобы лучше спать.?
  - Какой, на хрен, коньяк?
  - Ну, не сейчас, может, в будущем...
  - Какое у вас, на хрен, будущее? Следующий!
  - Доктор, я совсем не сплю, в голову лезут тысячи мыслей...
  - Пейте на ночь стакан касторки!
  - И я буду хорошо спать?
  - Нет, не будете. Но мысль будет всего одна. Следующий!
  - Доктор, мне кажется, я простыл, мне холодно...
  - Вы не простыли, вы остываете... Следующий!
  - Доктор, у меня грипп, что вы мне посоветуете!?
  - Держитесь от меня подальше! Следующий!
  - Скажите, доктор, у меня скоро спадет температура?
  - Скоро, скоро! К вечеру будет комнатная. Следующий!
  - С вашим состоянием здоровья - не пить, не курить, не есть жирного.
  - А половая жизнь как?
  - Только с женой.
  - Почему?!
  - Потому что больше раза в месяц вам нельзя! Следующий!
   Доктор! А я ногу не потеряю?
   Смотря где вы её будете хранить... Следующий!
  - Доктор, а я жить буду?
  - С вопросами о том, есть ли жизнь после смерти, пожалуйста, в церковь, а я врач.
  Следующий!
  - Доктор, а у меня в попе нехорошо!
  - А чё там может быть хорошего? Г. оно г. и есть.
  Следующий!
  - Доктор, при таком диагнозе, как у меня, надежда есть?
  - Надежда? Есть... Шансов нет. Следующий!
  - Доктор, посоветуйте что-нибудь, чтобы сохранить волосы!
  - Вот вам замечательная картонная коробочка! Следующий!
  - Скажите честно, доктор, эти ваши лечебные травы приносят хоть какую-нибудь пользу?
  - А как же! Hедавно я купил сыну дачу, а дочке достраиваю дом...
  Следующий!
  - Доктор! Мне трудно дышать!
  - Голубчик! Зачем же себя так мучить? Не дышите! Следующий!
  - А после операции я смогу быть папой?
  - Сможете... только РИМСКИМ! Следующий!
  - Можно для профилактики гриппа обливаться холодной водой и бегать в трусах по морозу?
  - По мне лучше уж грипп, чем шизофрения! Следующий!
  - Мой ребенок проглотил ручку!
  - Ничего, через пару дней сделаем операцию!
  - А мне что делать?!
  - Пишите пока карандашом. Следующий!
  - Доктор, у меня живот сильно болит, и вообще нехорошо мне.
  - А что случилось?
  - Ягодки в лесу съел.
  - Какие ягодки?
  - Да как-то не разглядел.
  - Ну, это не ко мне, это к окулисту. Следующий!
  - Доктор, у меня со слухом совсем плохо! Даже когда пукаю, и то не слышу!
  - Не беда! Вот рецепт, купите таблетки и пейте после еды.
  - И буду лучше слышать?
  - Будете громче пукать! Следующий!
  - Доктор, мой ребенок наелся песка. Я дала ему много воды, а что теперь?
  - Следите, чтоб он не подходил к цементу!!! Следующий!
  - Я никак не могу уснуть... Мучает бессонница! Всю ночь ворочаюсь с боку на бок!
  - Что ж вы хотите, батенька! Если бы я так ворочался, то тоже не смог бы заснуть!
  Следующий!
  - Боюсь, что с этого дня Вы должны бросить пить, курить, встречаться с женщинами.
  - Но ведь я мужчина, доктор.
  - Можете продолжать бриться. Следующий!
  - Дышите! Не дышите! Дышите! Не дышите! Не дышите! Не дышите! Не дышите! Не дышите!... Выносите!
   Следующий!
  - Скажите, Вы курите?
  - Нет.
  - Жаль, а то бы я Вам посоветовал бросить, и Вам бы полегчало.
  Следующий!
  - Доктор, не могу спать по ночам. Еще этот проклятый кот своими воплями довел меня до ручки...
  - Вот Вам прекрасный порошок.
  - А как его принимать?
  - Это не для Вас. Дайте его коту. Следующий!
  - Доктор, я так храплю по ночам, что просыпаюсь от собственного храпа.
  Что посоветуете?
  - Спите в другой комнате.
  - Доктор, меня все игнорируют!
  - Следующий

----------


## wanja

Жена готовит яичницу на завтрак. Вдруг на кухню вбегает муж: 
- Осторожно, - он говорит, - ОСТОРОЖНО! Положи больше масла! 
Боже мой! Ты жаришь очень много яиц сразу! СЛИШКОМ МНОГО!!! 
Переверни их! ПЕРЕВЕРНИ ИХ ПРЯМО СЕЙЧАС!!! Нужно больше масла! О Боже мой! 
ГДЕ нам взять БОЛЬШЕ МАСЛА? Сейчас они ПРИЛИПНУТ!!! 
Осторожно! ОСТОРОЖНО! Я сказал - Осторожно! 
Ты НИКОГДА меня не слушаешь когда делаешь яичницу!!! НИКОГДА !!! 
Переверни их! БЫСТРО!!! 
Да ты что, психованная?!! 
Ты совсем спятила?!! Не забудь посолить! 
Ты всегда забываешь посолить! Используй СОЛЬ! 
ИСПОЛЬЗУЙ СОЛЬ! С-О-О-О-О-ЛЬ!!! 
Жена удивленно смотрит на мужа: 
- Да что с тобой сегодня?! Ты думаешь я не в состоянии приготовить элементарную яичницу? 
Муж спокойно объясняет: 
- Я хотел показать тебе, что Я испытываю, когда вожу машину С ТОБОЙ

----------


## Leof

У психиатора:
-Доктор, вы знаете, у меня каждую ночь из-под кровати вылазит чудище...
-А вы, когда оно в следующий раз вылезет, пошлите его куда-нибудь.
Ночью из-под кровати доктора вылазит чудище и смущённо говорит:
"Простите, доктор, но меня вот к вам послали"

----------


## Ramil

1) Человеческий геном состоит из 3 120 000 000 комплементарных пар, и половина из этого находится в сперматозоиде - 1 560 000 000.
2) Каждая пара или аденин-тиминовая, или гуанин-цитозиновая, а также они могут быть направлены в одном из двух направлений, так что есть 4 возможных значения, или 2 бита.
3) Количество сперматозоидов, выделяющихся при эякуляции человека, изменялось от 50 до 500 миллионов. Будем использовать число 200 млн. для расчетов.
4) Мужской оргазм в среднем длится 5 секунд.
5)Суммируя все вышесказанное, мы получаем 1.560*10^9 * 2.000*10^8 * 2 бита, то есть 78 000 терабайт данных. 
Вывод: максимальная скорость передачи данных, достигнутая человеком, составляет 15 600 Тб/сек.

----------


## Scorpio

> 1) Человеческий геном состоит из 3 120 000 000 комплементарных пар, и половина из этого находится в сперматозоиде - 1 560 000 000.
> 2) Каждая пара или аденин-тиминовая, или гуанин-цитозиновая, а также они могут быть направлены в одном из двух направлений, так что есть 4 возможных значения, или 2 бита.
> 3) Количество сперматозоидов, выделяющихся при эякуляции человека, изменялось от 50 до 500 миллионов. Будем использовать число 200 млн. для расчетов.
> 4) Мужской оргазм в среднем длится 5 секунд.
> 5)Суммируя все вышесказанное, мы получаем 1.560*10^9 * 2.000*10^8 * 2 бита, то есть 78 000 терабайт данных. 
> Вывод: максимальная скорость передачи данных, достигнутая человеком, составляет 15 600 Тб/сек.

 Так в каждом сперматозоиде генетический код один и тот же!
Вот если б они разные были -- тогда да...  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  1) Человеческий геном состоит из 3 120 000 000 комплементарных пар, и половина из этого находится в сперматозоиде - 1 560 000 000.
> 2) Каждая пара или аденин-тиминовая, или гуанин-цитозиновая, а также они могут быть направлены в одном из двух направлений, так что есть 4 возможных значения, или 2 бита.
> 3) Количество сперматозоидов, выделяющихся при эякуляции человека, изменялось от 50 до 500 миллионов. Будем использовать число 200 млн. для расчетов.
> 4) Мужской оргазм в среднем длится 5 секунд.
> 5)Суммируя все вышесказанное, мы получаем 1.560*10^9 * 2.000*10^8 * 2 бита, то есть 78 000 терабайт данных. 
> Вывод: максимальная скорость передачи данных, достигнутая человеком, составляет 15 600 Тб/сек.   Так в каждом сперматозоиде генетический код один и тот же!
> Вот если б они разные были -- тогда да...

 Так какая разница передавать уникальную информацию или 20 миллионов копий одного и того же объекта  ::   
Ширина канала.... мда....  ::

----------


## Ramil

<XaSer> what's the word for NOT independent? unindependent?
<travly> yeah
<XaSer> thanks!
<travly> no problem, really =)

----------


## wanja

> Вывод: максимальная скорость передачи данных, достигнутая человеком, составляет 15 600 Тб/сек.

 Вообще-то, в сперматозоидах геном разный. Только вот оплодотворяет яйцеклетку - только один. Так что сам считай потери информации ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вывод: максимальная скорость передачи данных, достигнутая человеком, составляет 15 600 Тб/сек.   Вообще-то, в сперматозоидах геном разный. Только вот оплодотворяет яйцеклетку - только один. Так что сам считай потери информации

 Мне казалось -- все-таки, код идентичный. А то, что детишки бывают неодинаковые -- так это потому, что при оплодотворении аллели по разному рекомбинируются. Впрочем, это -- вопрос к генетикам, а я в этом мало смыслю.
А вопрос об уникальности информации -- существеннен: какой смысл передавать X00 000... идентичных копий одного и того же сообщения? Получается дико неэффективное использование канала передачи данных.  ::  
Хотя, вообще-то мысль довольно свежая. Как только на известный процесс человечество не глядело -- но вот взглянуть на него с точки зрения информационных технологий еще никто не пробовал! Эту идею стоит развить.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Идёт где-то в Средней Азии конкурс акынов. В финале остаются двое – молодой и старый. Молодой пальцами по кильмандару бегает, пассажи закладывает, соловьём переливается, а старый дёргает себе одну ноту – дзынь, дзынь... В итоге побеждает старый. Гость из Европы подходит к члену жюри и спрашивает: как же так, ведь молодой такой техничный, такой разнообразный, такой интересный, а старый всего одну ноту дёргал, почему же он победил? На что ему седовласый член жюри и отвечает: просто молодой ещё (свою ноту) ищет, а старый уже нашёл.

----------


## mishau_

> Идёт где-то в Средней Азии конкурс акынов. В финале остаются двое – молодой и старый. Молодой пальцами по кильмандару бегает, пассажи закладывает, соловьём переливается, а старый дёргает себе одну ноту – дзынь, дзынь... В итоге побеждает старый. Гость из Европы подходит к члену жюри и спрашивает: как же так, ведь молодой такой техничный, такой разнообразный, такой интересный, а старый всего одну ноту дёргал, почему же он победил? На что ему седовласый член жюри и отвечает: просто молодой ещё (свою ноту) ищет, а старый уже нашёл.

 Готов биться об заклад, что аксакал дергал тетиву своего охотничьего лука. И было это на Чукотке.   ::

----------


## Leof

> Идёт где-то в Средней Азии конкурс акынов. В финале остаются двое – молодой и старый. Молодой пальцами по кильмандару бегает, пассажи закладывает, соловьём переливается, а старый дёргает себе одну ноту – дзынь, дзынь... В итоге побеждает старый. Гость из Европы подходит к члену жюри и спрашивает: как же так, ведь молодой такой техничный, такой разнообразный, такой интересный, а старый всего одну ноту дёргал, почему же он победил? На что ему седовласый член жюри и отвечает: просто молодой ещё (свою ноту) ищет, а старый уже нашёл.

 Это прямо восточная притча. Здорово!

----------


## Юрка

Уважаемые друзья, коллеги и все те, кто присылал наилучшие пожелания в 2007 году. Спешу сообщить — ни хрена не исполнилось! Следовательно, в 2008 году прошу присылать деньгами, коньяком или подарками.

----------


## Wowik

16:46 (25 декабря)  
В Москве парализовано движение на Садовом кольце
В Москве из-за большого количества автотранспорта практически остановилось движение на всей протяженности Садового кольца. 
Движение парализовано в районе Смоленской и Октябрьской площадей, площадей Павелецкого и *Таганского* вокзалов. // РИА «Новости»

----------


## Wowik

> Уважаемые друзья, коллеги и все те, кто присылал наилучшие пожелания в 2007 году. Спешу сообщить — ни хрена не исполнилось! Следовательно, в 2008 году прошу присылать деньгами, коньяком или подарками.

----------


## wanja

Как-то раз дикая индейка спасла американских колонистов от голодной смерти. С тех пор американцы, в знак благодарности, каждый год убивают и съедают миллионы индеек. Не дай вам Бог сделать этим людям что-нибудь хорошее!

----------


## Wowik

Постановление Правительства Москвы N 72-ПП / О передаче ГУВД г.Москвы воздухоплавательной техники для отслеживания дорожной обстановки   

> 3.2. Внести *недвижимое* имущество (воздухоплавательную техни-
> ку) в Реестр объектов недвижимости, находящихся в собственности
> города Москвы.

----------


## Zaya

*Wowik*, так и должно быть. В праве "недвижимость" это необязательно то, на чём нельзя передвигаться.   ::     

> Энциклопедический комментарий: 
> К недвижимости относятся земельные участки, участки недр, обособленные водные объекты и все, что прочно связано с землей, т. е. объекты, перемещение которых без несоразмерного ущерба их назначению невозможно, в том числе леса, многолетние насаждения, здания, сооружения. *К недвижимым вещам относятся также подлежащие государственной регистрации воздушные и морские суда, суда внутреннего плавания, космические объекты и др.*

----------


## Юрка

Жили-были мыши и все их обижали. Как-то пошли они к мудрому филину и говорят: 
- Мудрый филин, помоги советом. Все нас обижают, коты разные, совы. Что нам делать? 
Филин подумал и говорит: 
- А вы станьте ёжиками. У ёжиков иголки, их никто не трогает. 
Мыши обрадовались и побежали домой. Но по дороге одна мышка сказала: 
- Как же мы станем ёжиками? - и все побежали обратно, чтобы задать 
этот вопрос мудрому филину. Прибежали, спросили. 
И ответил филин: 
- Ребята, вы меня ерундой не грузите. Я СТРАТЕГИЕЙ занимаюсь.

----------


## Юрка

Привели детей из детского сада в зоопарк. Подвели к к клетке, в которой ёжик сидит. 
Воспитатель спрашивает: 
- Дети, а это кто такой? 
Дети молчат - никто не знает...
- Дети, вы же про него много стишков и песенок знаете, на утренниках о нём рассказываете...
Тут один мальчик с очень серьезным видом подходит поближе к клетке и произносит: 
- Так вот ты какой, дедушка Ленин...

----------


## Юрка

Идёт по лесу ёжик и говорит сам себе: 
"- Я самый сильный! Я самый смелый! Я самый крутой! Я самый..." 
Но тут попадается ему навстречу медведь и ра-аз по нему ногой! 
Ёжик отлетел метров на тридцать, прокатился по земле, встал, 
отряхнулся и грустно вздохнув, сказал:"- но очень лёгкий..."

----------


## Юрка

Попал Ёжик в яму. 
Шкряб-шкряб - выбраться не может. 
Шкряб-шкряб - не получается вылезти из ямы. 
"Так", - подумал ёжик: "Если в третий раз не получится из ямы вылезти, схожу домой за лестницей".

----------


## Юрка

Шёл ёжик по лесу, не заметил ямы - упал в неё. 
Шёл другой, засмотрелся на небо - упал в яму. 
Шёл третий, увидел яму - поскользнулся и упал в неё. 
Шёл четвертый, увидел яму - думает: 
"Щас я её перепрыгну", не допрыгнул, упал. 
Уже вечерело, а ёжики всё падали и падали...

----------


## Юрка

Бежит по лесу стадо ежей. 
Впереди старый ёж, кричит: 
- Ежи! 
- О-о-о! 
- Мы бежим? 
- А-а-а! 
- Земля гудит? 
- У-У-У! 
- Ну чем не мустанги?!

----------


## Юрка

Ёжик в тумане стоит на краю глубокого оврага и кричит: 
"Мед-ве-жо-о-но-ок!" 
Рядом лошадь пасётся, ей надоело слушать вопли маленького Ежа: 
- Слушай, Ёж, прекрати орать, а то пинка получишь! 
Но отчаянный Ёжик самозабвенно продолжал: 
"Мед-ве-ежо-о-оно-о-ок! " 
- Ну все, Ёж, ты вывел меня из себя! - сказала лошадь, разбежалась и 
хотела было дать пинка несчастному ежонку, но тот вовремя отошел, 
и лошадь свалилась в овраг. 
Ёжик вздохнул и жалобно крикнул: 
"Ло-о-оша-а-адка-а-а-а! "

----------


## Юрка

Собрались заяц, ёжик и черепаха выпить. Думают, кого послать за бутылкой... 
Решили - черепаху... 15 минут ждут, полчаса ждут, час ждут... 
Ёжик начинает вопить: 
- Да ёлы-палы! Да где эта сволочь! 
Из кустов вылезает черепаха, и говорит: 
Будете ругаться - вообще никуда не пойду!

----------


## Юрка

Идет медведь по лесу. Вдруг злой лев: 
- Та-ак, кто такой? 
- Медведь... 
- Записываем - медведь. Завтра придёшь - я тебя съем. Вопросы есть? 
Медведь, рыдая, уходит... 
Идет волк. Вдруг злой лев: 
- Та-ак, кто такой? 
- Волк... 
- Записываем - волк. Послезавтра придёшь - я тебя съем. Вопросы есть? 
Убитый волк уходит... 
Идет ёж. 
- Кто такой? 
- Ёж... 
- Записываем - ёж. Через два дня придешь - я тебя съем. Вопросы есть? 
- Есть. А можно не приходить? 
- Можно. Вычёркиваем...

----------


## Юрка

Раннее утро, туман, река. Сидят два рыбака поодаль друг от друга. 
Вдруг около одного из них выкатывается ёжик: 
"Мужик, у тебя изолента есть?"
Рыбак, опешив: "Какая изолента? Нет у меня изоленты..." 
Ёжик укатывается, так же стремительно, как и появился... 
...Примерно в полдень рыбак, наловив кучу рыбы, собирается уходить. 
Вдруг выскакивает ёжик с изолентой: "Эй, мужик, ты куда?", 
"А чё?", 
Ёжик (протягивая изоленту) "Ну так на!.."

----------


## Юрка

Собpались как-то pаз ежи со всего миpа, сбились в стаи и pешили 
податься на юг. Ежей было очень много. Их стаи походили на бескpайний сеpый океан. И пошли ежи к своей заветной цели, чеpез леса и поля, pеки и гоpы, кpучи и косогоpы, сметая своими маленькими сеpыми иголочками всё вокpуг. И оставалась после них лишь пустая голая пустынная земля. Словно адский уpаган, посланный из ада, пpоносились стаи сквозь гоpода и сёла, чиня голод и pазpуху. Чеpез несколько недель сумасшедшего похода, ежи вышли на опушку великого южного леса. И вдpуг маленький хpомой ёжик, выбившись из общего потока, пpотиснулся в начало стаи, выбежал впеpед и закpичал, сpывающимся голосом: 
- Бpатва, СТОП!!! А не гоним ли мы!!!!?????

----------


## Юрка

Сидят два ёжика в лесу на пенёчках и вяжут шапочки. 
Вдруг из лесу выползает ужик: 
- Ёжики, как добраться до речки? 
Один ёжик встал с пенёчка, положил шапочку и г-рит: 
- Поползешь прямо, потом паправо, потом налево и выползешь к речке 
Ужик обрадовался, поблагодарил ёжиков и уполз. А ёжик взял шапочку, сел на пенёчек и стал дальше вязать. 
Вдруг второй ёжик спрашивает у первого: 
- А ты почему ужика обманул? Речка ведь в другой стороне. 
- А ТЫ ЗАЧЕМ У МЕНЯ ВЧЕРА ШАПОЧКУ РАСПУСТИЛ???!!!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ха-ха, *Юрка*, спасибо!   ::   Детство вспомнилось (некоторые из этих анекдотов у нас еще в садике рассказывали).   ::  
А про ШАПОЧКУ улёт просто. Жизненно. Этот я буду рассказывать.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Журналист спрашивает у аксакала высоко в горах: Скажите, как Вам удалось дожить до ста двадцати лет и так бодро выглядеть? 
Аксакал: Я кушаю хорошее мясо, зелень и свежий сыр, у меня было пять жён и все они любили меня. А кроме того, я никогда ни с кем не спорю. 
Журналист: Не может быть! За сто двадцать лет ни с кем не поспорить? Так не бывает! 
Аксакал: Правильно. Я всегда со всеми спорю. 
_____________
 Идёт по лесу ЛЕВ. С блокнотом и карандашом.  Видит ВОЛКА. 
- Ты кто? 
- Волк. 
- Хорошо. Записываю: "ВОЛК". Придёшь ко мне утром. Я тебя на завтрак съем. 
Волк плачет, воет. Идёт ЛЕВ дальше. Видит МЕДВЕДЯ. 
- Ты кто? 
- Медведь. 
- Прекрасно. Записываю: "МЕДВЕДЬ". Придёшь ко мне днём. Я тебя съем на обед. 
Медведь отползает в кусты в полном расстройстве. Дальше ЛЕВ видит ЗАЙЦА. 
- Ты кто? 
- Заяц. 
- Отлично. Записываю: "ЗАЯЦ". Придёшь ко мне вечером, я тебя на ужин съем. 
Заяц трясётся весь, дрожит. 
- А мммммоожжжно не приходить? 
- Хм. Можно. "ЗАЯЦ" - вычёркиваю. 
_________________________
"Женщины любят ушами, мужчины глазами". 
- Это как же? Поморгал в уши - и вся любовь?! 
_________________________
- Здесь купаться запрещается, - говорит полицейский женщине, которая собирается войти в воду. 
- Почему же вы не сказали мне об этом, когда я раздевалась? 
- Раздеваться здесь не запрещается.
______________________________
При центральном доме культуры открылись курсы кройки и шитья. Если вам надо кого-нибудь покрыть или пришить - добро пожаловать!
____________________________
 - Доктор, я плохо выговариваю букву "Ч". 
- Ну, что вы. Вы очень хорошо выговариваете букву "Ч". 
- Ну, не чавчем.
____________________________________
Точное определение:   Демократия определяется расстоянием, которое человек может пройти без предъявления удостоверения личности.
________________________________
Армейская классика. 
Здесь вам не тут. 
Вы студенты или где? 
Хватит водку пьянствовать и дисциплину нарушать. 
А не то выведу в чистое поле, поставлю лицом к стене и пущу пулю в лоб!
________________________________

----------


## mishau_

> Собрались заяц, ёжик и черепаха выпить. Думают, кого послать за бутылкой... 
> Решили - черепаху... 15 минут ждут, полчаса ждут, час ждут... 
> Ёжик начинает вопить: 
> - Да ёлы-палы! Да где эта сволочь! 
> Из кустов вылезает черепаха, и говорит: 
> Будете ругаться - вообще никуда не пойду!

  
ЗАЯЦ И ЧЕРЕПАХА
(C. Михалков) 
Однажды где-то под кустом
Свалила Зайца лихорадка.
Болеть, известно, как не сладко:
То бьет озноб его, то пот с него ручьем,
Он бредит в забытьи, зовет кого-то в страхе...
Случилось на него наткнуться Черепахе.
Вот Заяц к ней: «Голубушка... воды...
Кружится голова... Нет сил моих подняться,
А тут рукой подать — пруды!»
Как Черепахе было отказаться?..
Вот минул час, за ним пошел другой,
За третьим начало смеркаться,—
Всё Черепаху ждет Косой.
Всё нет и нет ее. И стал больной ругаться:
«Вот чертов гребешок! Вот костяная дочь!
Попутал бес просить тебя помочь!
Куда же ты запропастилась?
Глоток воды, поди, уж сутки жду...»
«Ты что ругаешься?» — Трава зашевелилась.
«Ну, наконец, пришла,— вздохнул больной.—
                                     Явилась!»—
«Да нет, Косой, еще туда-а иду...»
             ________ 
Я многих Черепах имею здесь в виду.
Нам помощь скорая подчас нужна в делах,
Но горе, коль она в руках
                        у Черепах! 
1964   ::

----------


## Lampada

Жена пилит мужа: 
- Опять напился! То пиво, то водка, а до меня тебе и дела нет! Дальше так жить нельзя, выбирай - или, или! Ну, что молчишь? 
- Думаю, что выбрать - пиво или водку...  
- Что вы выберете: пиво или спасение души? 
- А какое пиво?  
- Вась, а ты знаешь, что в водке много калорий?! 
- Да ну! Давай тогда вторую на закуску возьмём!  
Одна русская дама вышла замуж за американца и переехала жить в США.  Однажды, ужиная в ресторане, она увидела свою однокурсницу, с которой онa училась вместе на химфакe. Между женщинами завязался оживлённый разговор. Слово "химфак" былo упомянуто в разговоре много раз.  Мистер муж в беседе участия не принимал. Наконец женщины попрощались. 
- Кто это был? - спросил муж. 
- Я с ней когда-то училась, - ответила женщина. 
После минутной заминки, муж заметил: 
- Кстати, милая, хотел тебя поправить: "хим фак" по-английски никто не говорит... правильно будет сказать: f**k him.

----------


## Lampada

Приходит смертельно уставший муж домой и говорит жене: 
- Дорогая, подавай, пожалуйста, ужин, а потом я буду отдыхать - меня нет ни для кого! 
Поел, лежит на диване, смотрит телевизор. В это время звонит телефон. Жена берёт трубку. 
Жена: - Алло! Да. Да. Муж дома... 
Муж: - Я же просил!!! 
Жена: - Успокойся, дорогой, звонят не тебе.  
Две подруги разговаривают: 
- Мой муж такой козёл пьёт не просыхая. 
- А мой только по праздникам и в банный день 
Тут заходит муж второй бабы и говорит: 
- Люсь, сегодня есть какой-нить праздник? 
- Нет. 
- Ну тогда я в баню пошел.  
- Ты знаешь, Колька в субботу женился! 
- По любви или из-за денег? 
- Невесту взял из-за денег, а деньги - по любви.  
Первый детектор лжи был сделан из ребра мужчины, и его 
конструкция до сих пор не претерпела существенных изменений.  
- Мама вышла на улицу без зонтика, а видишь, какой страшный дождь 
пошёл, - озабоченно говорит отец дочери. 
- Не волнуйся, папа, я думаю, она успела забежать в какой-нибудь 
магазин и переждёт там дождь. 
- Вот этого-то я и боюсь...

----------


## Ramil

Учитель: - Машенька, а кем ты будешь работать, когда вырастешь?
-Я пойду работать врачом, чтобы лечить детей.
-Молодец, Машенька, пять. А ты, Петенька?
-А я буду строителем, чтобы строить много красивых домов.
-Молодец, Петенька. Hу а ты, Вовочка?
-А это секрет, МарьИвановна.
-Вовочка, ну ты хоть намекни, куда ты пойдёшь когда вырастешь.
-Это слово из трёх букв. Оно у всех на слуху, но мало кто хочет туда попасть.
-Вовочка, ты испорченный ребёнок! Выйди из класса и без родителей не
возвращайся!
Вовочка (про себя) - вот возьмут меня в КГБ, посмотрим, кто из нас
испорченный!

----------


## wanja

Учитель:
- Маша, кем ты хочешь стать, когда вырастешь7
- Балериной.
- Молодец! А ты, Петя?
- Космонавтом.
- Молодец! А ты, Вовочка?
- Сексопатологом.
- Вовочка! Да ты хоть знаешь, что это такое?
- Знаю. Вон, посмотрите в окно. Там три женщины едят мороженое. Одна кусает, другая лижет, третья сосет. Кто из них замужем?
(Краснея) - Та, которая сосет.
- Неправильно. Та, которая кусает. И знаете, почему?
- Почему?
- У нее на пальце - обручальное кольцо. А лечить я буду таких как вы.

----------


## Lampada

"Среди всех космических курьезов и розыгрышей первое место по праву принадлежит шутке Оуэна Гарриотта. В 1973 году он входил в экипаж американской орбитальной станции «Скайлэб». Розыгрыш, который он устроил над офицером Центра управления полетами Робертом Криппеном, достоин навечно войти в анналы космонавтики. С собой в космос Гарриотт захватил диктофон, на который его супруга наговорила несколько заранее составленных фраз. Когда в один из дней оператор Роберт Криппен вышел на связь с орбитальной станцией, Гарриотт ждал у передатчика с диктофоном в руке. Между станцией и Центром управления состоялся следующий диалог: 
— «Скайлэб», это Хьюстон, ответьте. 
— Здравствуйте, Хьюстон, — бодрым женским голосом отозвалась станция. — Это «Скайлэб». 
Земля после секундного колебания поинтересовалась: 
— Кто говорит? 
— Привет, Боб, — отозвалась станция. — Это Хелен, жена Оуэна. 
Боб несколько секунд переваривал ответ, а затем с трудом выдавил: 
— Что ты там делаешь? 
— Я тут решила ребятам поесть принести. Всё свеженькое, — успокоил его голос с орбиты. 
Центр управления молчал около минуты, а затем отключился. Видимо, у офицера связи сдали нервы."

----------


## Lampada

Виктор Степанович Черномырдин  http://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0% ... 0%B8%D0%BD

----------


## Ramil

С баша спёрто, но очень понравился: 
Мой научный руководитель, академик, будучи сильно не в духе, после заседания какого-то очередного совета вызывает меня к себе:
-- Сколько ты знаешь античных философов?
-- Ннну... человек 10-15 греков и 5-10 римлян, может быть, назову (я, понятно, в ахуе от вопроса)
-- А в Тёмные Века?
-- Ну, там, в общем, больше, эти, богословы...
-- Сколько, блять?
-- Человек 20...
-- Хорошо, а Возрождение и Просвящение?
-- 30+
-- Отлично, а Новое Время там?
-- Ну тут много очень...
-- Сколько вобще, всего, получилось?
-- Нууу, человек 100...
-- А теперь представь, что у нас есть @#!@# факультет, который каждый ёбаный год выпускает 120 человек, у которых в дипломе написано "философ"!!!!!

----------


## mishau_

И это возмущается академик, у которого через слово - мат.  ::

----------


## mishau_

ТЫГЫДЫМСКИЙ КОНЬ 
(М. Анна Николаевна)
       Вы когда-нибудь слышали тыгыдымского коня? Увидеть его практически невозможно, но вот услышать.... 
       Обычно он появляется утром в воскресенье, реже в субботу, а в будни практически не слышен. Как раз в будни можно увидеть, что промелькнуло что-то вдали и опять только <Тыгыдым- Тыгыдым- Тыгыдым> раздаётся вокруг. 
       Тыгыдымский конь очень неприхотлив .Ест то, что дают, может часами обходиться без пищи, только поить его надо часто и специальной водой, жёлтого или коричневого цвета- другой он не признает. 
       Гулять Тыгыдымский конь не любит, ему больше нравится сидеть и смотреть, чем занимаются другие. Подвижные игры он обожает и часто носится, как метеор ,с мячом или палкой, дразня окружающих. 
       Захочешь догнать- не догонишь, <Тыгыдым- Тыгыдым- Тыгыдым> и громкий хохот донесёт ветер- и тишина покроет Вас, одиноко стоящих на дороге. 
       Наступает воскресенье, и вдруг в восемь утра Вы слышите <Тыгыдым- Тыгыдым- Тыгыдым>,но сил встать и посмотреть, в чём дело, у Вас нет. 
       <Тыгыдым>... замирает у кровати, прерывая сон, и Вы слышите громкий голос 
       -Мама, мне скучно, чем мне заняться?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Откуда это?

----------


## Ramil

> И это возмущается академик, у которого через слово - мат.

 Я бы не присуждал звание академика, если бы человек не освоил этой нехитрой азбуки. К тому же мат как раз и необходим для выражения возмущения.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by mishau_  И это возмущается академик, у которого через слово - мат.    ... *К тому же мат как раз и необходим для выражения возмущения*.

   ::   Это что-то новое.  А правила форума? *"Do not post obscenities"* .

----------


## mishau_

> Я бы не присуждал звание академика, если бы человек не освоил этой нехитрой азбуки. К тому же мат как раз и необходим для выражения возмущения.

 Одно дело освоил, другое - применил.  ::  Этот академик бы еще в знак возмущения снял штаны и помахал кое-чем в порыве гнева.  ::

----------


## Оля

> И это возмущается академик, у которого через слово - мат.

 По-моему, тут мат был в тему.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by mishau_  И это возмущается академик, у которого через слово - мат.    ... *К тому же мат как раз и необходим для выражения возмущения*.      Это что-то новое.  А правила форума? *"Do not post obscenities"* .

 А этот академик правил форума не читал. А в частной беседе со своим учеником он волен выражать свои эмоции как ему будет угодно. Моя же вина заключается в том, что в одном месте я поставил @!#!, а в других - как-то проглядел.  :: 
И повторю - для выражения своего возмущения люди и используют мат чаще всего. Просто странные параллели проводятся между уровнем образования человека и использованием им бранных слов. Разницы нет, академик или грузчик, так или иначе, эти слова используют все, за исключением, может быть, _mishau, но к таким людям я отношусь с подозрением. Грузчик, кстати, скорее всего будет ругаться более примитивно чем академик.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Я бы не присуждал звание академика, если бы человек не освоил этой нехитрой азбуки. К тому же мат как раз и необходим для выражения возмущения.   Одно дело освоил, другое - применил.  Этот академик бы еще в знак возмущения снял штаны и помахал кое-чем в порыве гнева.

 Я даже могу умозрительно представить ситуацию, где такое поведение академика будет к месту.  ::   
И, если вдуматься, нахрена человечеству нужно столько философов, когда на заводах работать некому? Так что академик абсолютно прав! 
P.S. Вспоминаю наших профессоров в институте - матерились все. 
P.P.S. И вообще -   ::

----------


## mishau_

Нет, я-то понял, мораль той истории, в том что академик-матершинник возмущается, что наплодили философов. Но сам он использует такой лексикон, что впору возмущаться, что "есть @#!@# академия, которая каждый ё****й год выпускает 120 человек, которым присуждается звание "академик"!!!!!"  ::   ::   
А иначе юмор плоский будет.

----------


## Оля

> Вспоминаю наших профессоров в институте - матерились все.

 При студентах???   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вспоминаю наших профессоров в институте - матерились все.   При студентах???

 А и как бы я об этом узнал?  ::  Не на лекциях, разумеется, но мне с ними доводилось и водку пить  ::

----------


## Оля

> Не на лекциях, разумеется, но мне с ними доводилось и водку пить

 Аааа, ну это другое дело.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> к таким людям я отношусь с подозрением

   ::

----------


## Lampada

> к таким людям я отношусь с подозрением

 Нравы меняются:  раньше с подозрением относились к тем, кто совсем не пьёт.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya     
> 			
> 				к таким людям я отношусь с подозрением
> 			
> 		      Нравы меняются:  раньше с подозрением относились к тем, кто совсем не пьёт.

 Думаешь, сейчас никто не относится?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Zaya     
> 			
> 				к таким людям я отношусь с подозрением
> 			
> 		      Нравы меняются:  раньше с подозрением относились к тем, кто совсем не пьёт.   Думаешь, сейчас никто не относится?

 Значит сейчас, чтобы тебе доверяли, нужно и пить, и материться.

----------


## Zaya

> Значит сейчас, чтобы тебе доверяли, нужно и пить, и материться.

 Что ты. Нужно гораздо больше.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Значит сейчас, чтобы тебе доверяли, нужно и пить, и материться.   Что ты. Нужно гораздо больше.

 Ладно, замнём для ясности, а то уже получится не смешно.

----------


## mishau_

Подождите, подождите! Вот тут промелькнуло, мол с академиками пил, похлопывал их по плечу, все они, как один матершинники и т.п. 
Я тоже был на посиделках с учеными из одной академии. Не то что ни одного слова матом, ни одного слова-паразита. Ни каких пошлостей и банальностей, а тосты, которые они произносили за российскую науку и просто по жизни. Один рассказывал, как они были я Японии и не знали как пиво и рыбу открывать, потому что в нашей стране таких банок с язычками (как сейчас) не было. Так рассказывал, как книгу, читал.  Я бы был очень шокирован, если бы от него услышал бы: "А теперь представь, что у нас есть @#!@# факультет, который каждый ***** год выпускает 120 человек, у которых в дипломе написано "философ"    ::   
Всё. А теперь веселые стишки про мат:  _
Если хочешь стать солдатом –
Обругай декана матом! _   ::

----------


## mishau_

_
Однажды, видимо спросонок,
Попала мышь в пивной бочонок
И в пиве начала тонуть.
«Тону! Спасите кто-нибудь!
Я гибну в жигулевском пиве, 
О, как же смерть моя проста,
В 100 раз была бы я счастливей
Погибнуть в лапах у кота!..»
«Ну что ж - сказал с окна котище, -
Я вытащить могу вас, но 
Вы тут же превратитесь в пищу!»
«Спаси скорей, иду на дно!
В сто раз милей мне смерть на воле!»
И мышь от смерти в алкоголе
Была на счастье спасена.
Но, очутившись в страшных лапах,
Дрожа до кончика хвоста,
Пивной распространяя запах,
Мышь ускользнула от кота. 
«Где ваше слово?! Ваша честь!?
Вы обещали дать вас съесть...»
«Ах, что Вы? - мышка пропищала, - 
Я это спьяну обещала!» 
Мораль стучится прямо в дверь:
Нетрезвой женщине не верь!_

----------


## Indra

*mishau_*
воистину   ::

----------


## Leof

смешной стих  ::

----------


## wanja

В нашем доме, на карнизе
Смелый дяденька стоял.
Он стоял не очень твердо, 
Но пока что, на ногах. 
Только, дунул свежий ветер, 
И бедняга соскльзнул:
На руках висеть остался
На потеху всей толпе. 
Упираясь подбородком,
Он назад хотел залезть, 
Но упавший с неба камень 
Ему руку раздробил. 
На одной руке держался
Он минуты полторы
И ноздрею попытался 
Укрепиться на гвозде. 
Но, к несчастью, нос порвался,
Зацепился гвоздь за глаз,
А внизу старушки ржали:
Как-никак, бесплатный цирк! 
На руке сорвались ногти:
Гвоздь - помощник не ахти.
Закричал тогда приятель
И отправлся в полет. 
Этот смех один любитель 
Кинокамерой снимал.
Я его смотрел два раза:
Все подробности видны!

----------


## Leof

О, господи! Мы на первом курсе упивались Ногу Свелом! Этот стих читали и пели на разные лады. Особенно нравится мне смешная картавость и дебильное в конце "Все подробности виднЫЫ!"   ::   
В этом альбоме ещё было два чудесных стиха. Эти строки всегда со мной:
В луже валялся побитый хромой карлик дебил слепоглухонемой... 
и 
На третьем светофоре он был ещё живой,
На пятом светофоре он сде-лал-ся мер-т-вец!  ::

----------


## Юрка

Читаю газету на башкирском. Прислал клиент из Уфы. Знаете, как будет по-башкирски "Путин прислал телеграмму Президенту Башкирии"?
Примерно так: _"Башкортостан Республикапы Президенты исеменэ Рэсей Федерацияпы Президенты В.В. Путиндан   телеграмма килде."_  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> _"Башкортостан Республикапы Президенты исеменэ Рэсей Федерацияпы Президенты В.В. Путиндан телеграмма килде."_

 =) Такую газету лучше курить, а не читать. =)

----------


## mishau_

*[ Халқаро мавзулар ]* *Владимир Путиндан миллат отасини ясашга уринишлар бошланди* 
Постсовет ҳудудлардаги шахсга сиғинишнинг мислсиз кўринишини бошлаб берган туркманлар Сапармурод Ни

----------


## Юрка

Любишь купаться - люби и искусственным дыханием заниматься!
Один шаг вперед - двенадцать этажей вниз!
Праздник без водки как паспорт без фотки!

----------


## Lampada

Комментарий!
Диктор Рамазан Рабаданов  http://www.youtube.com/v/hkg3c_vyZqM  http://youtube.com/watch?v=ErCDlvZaVOc

----------


## Yazeed

Нац.скинхеды в зоопарке долго думали: избивать зебру или нет?

----------


## velisarus

Кто здесь самый умный? Переведите на русский:
1) "surrounding Wednesday";
2) "subsolar butter".

----------


## Ramil

> Кто здесь самый умный? Переведите на русский:
> 1) "surrounding Wednesday";
> 2) "subsolar butter".

 
1) Окружающая среда
2) Подсолнечное масло  ::

----------


## velisarus

Ну, Ramil, силён!

----------


## Scorpio

Угу, я тоже догадался с трудом. И вообще, сразу вспоминается классическая история: как какую-то цитату из Библии прогнали через десятка три языков, и что получилось в итоге.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Угу, я тоже догадался с трудом. И вообще, сразу вспоминается классическая история: как какую-то цитату из Библии прогнали через десятка три языков, и что получилось в итоге.

 И что же? Я не знаю этой истории.

----------


## Scorpio

К сожалению, я и сам ее помню очень смутно: чуть ли не в детстве читал в одной книжке по языкознанию. Помню только что при переводе (кажется, первой главы книги "Бытие") с языка на язык (включая экзотические, типа зулусского и эскимосского) в конце получилось нечто совершенно убийственное. К сожалению, совсем не помню не названия книги, ни автора, но попытаюсь найти в Интернете (знать бы еще как искать  ::  ). 
Пока, кстати, накопал в одном ЖЖ вот это. Не так прикольно, но тоже в тему:  _Образцы тонкого англо-русского юмора из форума Мультитрана 
Фразу "My cat has given birth to four kittens, two yellow, one white and one black" электронный переводчик перевел как "Мой кот родил четырех котят, два желтых цвета, одно белое и одного афроамериканца" (жертвы политкорректности) 
"Кто такой Генерал Фэйлор (General Failure) И что он делает в моем компьютере?!" 
Фразу "General programs discussion" (обсуждение общих программ) Stylus обычно переводит, как: "Генерал программирует обсуждение"; 
Фразу "Naked Conductors run under the vagons" (Оголенные провода проходят под кузовом) как "Голые кондукторы бегают под вагонами"; 
Фразу "Тело слабо, но дух крепок", перевел "Flesh is weak, but spirit is strong", а при переводе обратно на русский, выдал: "Мясо протухло, но спирт еще держится." (отныне это моя любимая сентенция)))_ 
(Взято из: http://reine-claude.livejournal.com/ )

----------


## Юрка

Забавные причины увольнений из настоящих приказов: 
1. В течение недели приносил на своё рабочее место тополиный пух и поджигал его. 
2. Неожиданно выпрыгнув из шкафа, напугал деловых партнеров фирмы.
3. Подложил на стул своего коллеги канцелярскую кнопку и сам же сел на неё, показав тем самым низкий умственный уровень, не соответствующий занимаемой должности. 
4. Выпал из окна курилки второй раз за месяц.
5. Второй год не выходит из отпуска.
6. Поспорил со своим непосредственным руководством на $100, что его не смогут уволить.
7. Дергал женскую половину коллектива за пирсинги. 
8. Был замечен в женском туалете. От избытка чувств сказать что-либо в свое оправдание не смог.
9. Скрепил степлером и скотчем деньги, предназначенные для выдачи зарплаты.
10. Вырезал на рабочем столе свои инициалы. 
11. Постоянно выливает недопитый чай в аквариум и там же моет кружку, используя «Fairy». 
12. Прямо на рабочем месте курил какую-то гадость. Глупо смеясь, отказался написать объяснительную, мотивируя это тем, что не может взять в руки лист бумаги, так как руки не его.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Помню только что при переводе (кажется, первой главы книги "Бытие") с языка на язык (включая экзотические, типа зулусского и эскимосского) в конце получилось нечто совершенно убийственное. [...]
> Пока, кстати, накопал в одном ЖЖ вот это. Не так прикольно, но тоже в тему: [...]

 Да-а, обратный перевод тоже дает потрясающие результаты. Когда-то читала весьма забавную статью на эту тему. Статью ту не нашла, но вот нечто похожее: 
"В каком-то институте, в котором готовили литературных переводчиков, на контрольной студентам раздали текст русской частушки, и попросили перевести.
Текст такой: 
Эх, лапти мои,
Четыре оборки,
Хочу - дома заночую,
Хочу - у Егорки. 
Листочки с результатами работы выдали студентам другой группы, с предложением перевести обратно на русский. Вот наиболее
интересные варианты: 
Невыносимо туфли блещут лаком,
До бездны только шаг, все решено,
Мне дома нынче сон уже не лаком,
Мне нынче спать у Джорджа суждено. 
Второй вариант. 
В ботинках был проделан долгий путь,
Оборки пропылились до корней,
Хочу - сумею дома отдохнуть,
А нет - переночую у друзей"  www.superjob.ru/community/6263/  
Там же приведен интересный пример перевода стихотворения Гёте, которое путешествовало по разным антологиям, изданным в Германии, Франции и Японии, и было многократно переведено *профессиональными* переводчиками:

----------


## translationsnmru

> К сожалению, я и сам ее помню очень смутно: чуть ли не в детстве читал в одной книжке по языкознанию. Помню только что при переводе (кажется, первой главы книги "Бытие") с языка на язык (включая экзотические, типа зулусского и эскимосского) в конце получилось нечто совершенно убийственное. К сожалению, совсем не помню не названия книги, ни автора, но попытаюсь найти в Интернете (знать бы еще как искать  ). 
> Пока, кстати, накопал в одном ЖЖ вот это. Не так прикольно, но тоже в тему:  _Образцы тонкого англо-русского юмора из форума Мультитрана 
> Фразу "My cat has given birth to four kittens, two yellow, one white and one black" электронный переводчик перевел как "Мой кот родил четырех котят, два желтых цвета, одно белое и одного афроамериканца" (жертвы политкорректности) 
> "Кто такой Генерал Фэйлор (General Failure) И что он делает в моем компьютере?!" 
> Фразу "General programs discussion" (обсуждение общих программ) Stylus обычно переводит, как: "Генерал программирует обсуждение"; 
> Фразу "Naked Conductors run under the vagons" (Оголенные провода проходят под кузовом) как "Голые кондукторы бегают под вагонами"; 
> Фразу "Тело слабо, но дух крепок", перевел "Flesh is weak, but spirit is strong", а при переводе обратно на русский, выдал: "Мясо протухло, но спирт еще держится." (отныне это моя любимая сентенция)))_ 
> (Взято из: http://reine-claude.livejournal.com/ )

 Шутки шутками, а в моём наладоннике "Turn on WLAN"  переведено как "Повернуть дальше WLAN"... И это не какая-нибудь китайская поделка, а Acer, фирма довольно солидная. Что любопытно, "Включить Bluetooth" переведено корректно.
Впрочем, это уже не по теме ветки  :: . 
Еdit: Да, кстати, это, скорее всего, вина не Acer'а, а тех, кто локализовал Windows Mobile.

----------


## Полуношник

> Фразу "Naked Conductors run under the vagons" (Оголенные провода проходят под кузовом) как "Голые кондукторы бегают под вагонами"; 
> Фразу "Тело слабо, но дух крепок", перевел "Flesh is weak, but spirit is strong", а при переводе обратно на русский, выдал: "Мясо протухло, но спирт еще держится." (отныне это моя любимая сентенция)))[/i] 
> (Взято из: http://reine-claude.livejournal.com/ )

 Эти два БОЯНИЩА я видел в какой-то книжке (переводе) то ли Мартина Гарднера, то ли Смаллиана, изданной где-то в 70-х годах _прошлого века_.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Перлы из фанфиков про Гарри Поттера (кто не в теме, может посмотреть, что такое фанфики http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фанфик]ЗДЕСЬ).   ::    По стиле воздействия сравнимы с лучшими перлами из школьных сочинений. 
Смешнее, если знаешь первоисточник. Орфография сохранена. Комментарии почти везде не мои.
=============================================== 
1) Вольдеморт крикнул: "Авада..." И тут грянул гром. Гарри не расслышал конца, но через минуту его посетила страшная мысль - "...Кедавра?"    _(Авада Кедавра -заклинание, приносящее мнгновенную смерть)_ 
2) Она была очень красива - стройная, невысокая, ростом где-то 150 см с коричневыми волосами, похожими на мочалку из водорослей.  _(Настоящих красавиц сразу видно   )_ 
3) Квадратная комната, в которо она находилась, имела, по-крайней мере, углов восемь. 
4) Не выдержав разговора, она прекратила его, не дав ему кончить. 
5) На кухне, как всегда, били Тонкс...  _(ну и нравы в Ордене Феникса! )_  
6) Затем медленно подошел ко девушке, одновременно отодвигаясь. _(Маги и правда очень способные!)_ 
7) Я знаю, ты - Гарри Поттер! 
- Откуда? - искренне удивился мальчик-который-выжил и убрал волосы со лба так, что стал виден шрам.  _(Ой, и правда откуда?)_   ::  -Гарри, вставай! 
-Изыди, нечистая сила! 
-Гарри, вставай весь.  
9) Из коридора не вело никаких дверей, не считая входа на кухню, в главный зал, в спальни профессоров и старост и на улицу а так - никаких дверей. вообще. 
10) Гермиона достала оттуда белое шелковое платьеце на зАпахе и обсосоножках  _(Пахнушее платье на обсосоножках. Гермиона, ты красавица )_ 
11) - Ты что, правда вампир? 
- Ну а откуда у меня тогда длинные белые волосы, клыки и крылья орла?  
12) Бред! Ты говоришь бред!! 
- Я говорю бред!? 
- Да, ты говоришь бред! 
- Я? БРЕД?! 
- Да, ты говоришь бред. 
- Я говорю бред? 
- Да, ты говоришь бред. 
- Я не говорю бред! 
- Ты говоришь именно бред! 
- Я просто не могу говорить бред! 
- Ты говоришь бред! 
- Я говорю бред!? 
- Да, ты говоришь бред! 
- Я говорю бред!? 
- Да, ты говоришь бред!  _(супер!   )_ 
13) - Вольдеморт, это ты?! 
- Это я   _(оценят только те, кто читал  )_  
14) - Дамблдор, Снейп отравил вашего Феникса! 
- Hичего, он старый.

----------


## velisarus

> *Осень.
> Красный лист клёна
> Падает в воду холодного ручья.
> Я сижу одиноко в беседке
> И плачу.* 
> Красиво...  :D

 Бьютифул!

----------


## Leof

> Забавные причины увольнений из настоящих приказов: 
> 1. В течение недели приносил на своё рабочее место тополиный пух и поджигал его. 
> 2. Неожиданно выпрыгнув из шкафа, напугал деловых партнеров фирмы.
> 3. Подложил на стул своего коллеги канцелярскую кнопку и сам же сел на неё, показав тем самым низкий умственный уровень, не соответствующий занимаемой должности. 
> 4. Выпал из окна курилки второй раз за месяц.
> 5. Второй год не выходит из отпуска.
> 6. Поспорил со своим непосредственным руководством на $100, что его не смогут уволить.
> 7. Дергал женскую половину коллектива за пирсинги. 
> 8. Был замечен в женском туалете. От избытка чувств сказать что-либо в свое оправдание не смог.
> ...

 Я слышал об увольнении за "трясение правой руки"   ::

----------


## wanja

> Я слышал об увольнении за "трясение правой руки"

 А я читал в "Истории одного города"  ::

----------


## Rtyom

All the organs of the body were having a meeting, trying to decide who was the one in charge. 
"I should be in charge," said the brain, "Because I run all the body's systems, so without me nothing would happen." 
"I should be in charge," said the blood, "Because I circulate oxygen all over so without me you'd all waste away." 
"I should be in charge," said the stomach," Because I process food and give all of you energy." 
"I should be in charge," said the legs, "because I carry the body wherever it needs to go." 
"I should be in charge," said the eyes, "Because I allow the body to see where it goes." 
"I should be in charge," said the rectum, "Because I'm responsible for waste removal." 
All the other body parts laughed at the rectum And insulted him, so in a huff, he shut down tight. 
Within a few days, the brain had a terrible headache, the stomach was bloated, the legs got wobbly, the eyes got watery, and the blood Was toxic. They all decided that the rectum should be the boss. 
The moral of the story? Even though the others do all the work... The 'a$$hole' is usually in charge!

----------


## Ramil

С баша: 
"Первый канал — это видеоблог Медведева" Ж)  
"Мы не выбираем нового президента... Просто помогаем старому определиться с выбором новой аватарки и нового ника."

----------


## BappaBa

По вине работников музея картина Малевича "Чёрный квадрат" целый месяц провисела вверх ногами. 
=)

----------


## Leof

> По вине работников музея картина Малевича "Чёрный квадрат" целый месяц провисела вверх ногами. 
> =)

 Браво!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Стук в ворота рая. Открывает апостол Петр. Перед ним – футболист в трехцветной форме. 
- Ты кто? - спрашивает Петр. 
- Я - русский футболист. 
- Х@ясе, а как ты в ворота попал? 
=)

----------


## wanja

Российская сборная по футболу в полном составе погибла в автокатастрофе. Приходят к вратам рая. Святой Петр говорит:
- Так, ну, вроде, грешили вы немного, думаю, пропустим. А по профессии вы кто?
- Футболисты.
- Нет, футболистов мы не пускаем, в футболе много насилия, к тому же столко народу на вас деньги ставит.
Те огорчились, собрались уж было уходить, но тут Петр спрашивает:
- А, кстати, что вы за команда?
- Сборная России.
- А-а, тогда заходите! Какие вы футболисты! 
****** 
Умер Папа Римский. Приходит к вратам рая. Петр его спрашивает:
- Вы кто?
- Я - Папа Римский.
- Не знаю такого.
- Глава Католичекой Церкви!
- Не слыхал.
- Но я же наместник Божий на Земле!
- У шефа на Земле есть наместник? Пойду спрошу у него.
Приходит он к Богу и говорит:
- Шеф, тут пришел какой-то тип, говорит, что он ваш наместник не Земле.
- Странно. Не припомню такого.
- Еще он говорит, что он глава Католической Церкви и Папа Римский.
- Трудно сказать. Может, Иисус знает?
- Что-то есть в этом знакомое, - отвечает Иисус. - Пойду-ка сам его расспрошу.
Уходит. Возвращается, согнувшись от хохота:
- Народ, помните, я тысячи две лет назад организовал рыболовный кружок? Так он еще существует!

----------


## Lampada

Идёт суд. 
Cудья: - Вы знаете этого человека? 
Подсудимый: - Нет. 
Судья: - А почему он у вас в друзьях на "Однокласcниках"?

----------


## Ramil

> Идёт суд. 
> Cудья: - Вы знаете этого человека? 
> Подсудимый: - Нет. 
> Судья: - А почему он у вас в друзьях на "Однокласcниках"?

 Шутки-шутками, но нечто подобное уже действительно имело место. Через "Одноклассников" нашли человека, находящегося в розыске и его подельника  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да уже повестки через «Одноклассников» раздают... Я всегда знал, что это дешёвый ресурс.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Да уже повестки через «Одноклассников» раздают... Я всегда знал, что это дешёвый ресурс.

 Бесплатный....  :: 
Не думаешь же ты, что сайт с несколькими миллионами пользователей может прожить на одной рекламе.

----------


## wanja

П: Имя?
И: Иисус. А ваше?
П: Понтий Пилат.
И: Очень приятно.
П: Вы так считаете?
И: А вы нет?
П: Вы еврей, Иисус?
И: А почему вы спрашиваете?
П: А почему вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос?
И: Вы антисемит?
П: А почему вас это беспокоит?
И: Нет, почему вас это беспокоит?
П: А кто вам сказал, что меня это беспокоит?
И: А зачем вы спрашиваете?
П: А я должен вам давать объяснения что, почему и у кого я спрашиваю?
И: А я должен давать ответы на вопросы неясного содержания неизвестно
кому?
П: То есть вы сомневаетесь в моих полномочиях задавать вам вопросы? Вы
не верите, что я Понтий Пилат, прокуратор Иудеи?
И: А какие у вас доказательства?
П: А я должен вам это доказывать?
И: А почему нет?
П: А почему да?
И: А почему нет?
П: Иуду знаете?
И: А должен?
П: Вы можете ответить на вопрос?
И: А вы?
П: Это вы вели проповеди и предсказывали смену власти?
И: Это вам кто сказал?
П: А это относится к делу?
И: А у вас ко мне какое-то дело?
П: Вам не кажется, что вы переходите всякие границы?
И: Вы так думаете?
П: Это вы ходили по воде, аки по суху и исцеляли тяжело больных?
И: А если головой подумать?
П: Это вы называли себя сыном Божьим?
И: Что вы хотите? чтобы я ответил?
П: А правду сказать не судьба?
И: А я похож на сумасшедшего?
П: А если я велю вас казнить? На кресте распну?
И: А за что?
П: А разве недостаточно всего вышеперечисленного?
И: А может все-таки потому, что я еврей?
П: А вы таки еврей?
И: А разве не сын Божий?
П: Это можно считать признанием?
И: А разве не вы cами это сказали 11-ю строчками выше?
П: А разве я не ваши слова повторил?
И: А вы разве слышали?
П: А если вы это говорили не при мне?
И: А как бы вы тогда это слышали?
П: Вы думаете у меня нет осведомителей?
И: А вы уверены в их осведомленности?
П: А может все-таки сразу на крест?
И: А может вы все-таки антисемит?
П: А вы таки еврей?
И: Где я это сказал?
П: Вы мне надоели! Казнить его немедленно!
И: Вы таки антисемит.
П: Вы таки еврей.

----------


## Wowik

"Центризбирком не позволит избирателям сфальсифицировать итоги выборов" (С)

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Да уже повестки через «Одноклассников» раздают... Я всегда знал, что это дешёвый ресурс.     Бесплатный.... 
> Не думаешь же ты, что сайт с несколькими миллионами пользователей может прожить на одной рекламе.

 Как раз сайт с несколькими миллионами -- запросто может.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Да уже повестки через «Одноклассников» раздают... Я всегда знал, что это дешёвый ресурс.     Бесплатный.... 
> Не думаешь же ты, что сайт с несколькими миллионами пользователей может прожить на одной рекламе.   Как раз сайт с несколькими миллионами -- запросто может.

 Спорный вопрос, накладные расходы тоже достаточно велики. Обычно крупные ресурсы находят дополнительное финансирование или поглощаются.

----------


## wanja

70-е годы. Лекция о международном положении на предприятии. Лектор говорит долго и нудно. По окончании ведущий задает вопрос: "Есть ли вопросы к лектору?" Как обычно, вопросов нет. Всем хочется побыстрее разбежаться по домам. И вдруг с последнего ряда неприметного вида мужичонка тянет руку и задает неожиданно смелый и откровенный по тем временам вопрос:
- Товарищ лектор, вы много говорили и не сказали ничего конкретного. Вы скажите, честно, 3-я Мировая война будет?
Лектор, вначале несколько опешивший от такой наглости (20 лет ему никто не задавал "неудобных" вопросов), пришел в себя и ответил:
- Вы знаете, судя по тому, как складывается международная обстановка, как оценивают ее эксперты, 3-я Мировая война скорее всего будет. Есть еще вопросы?
Мужичонка не унимается:
- Товарищ лектор, вы уж договаривайте, если 3-я Мировая война будет, то с кем?
Лектор:
- Ну, опять же, судя по складывающимся тенденциям в мировой политике, учитывая оценки специалистов-международников, наиболее вероятный наш противник в 3-й Мировой войне - это Китай. Есть еще вопросы?
Мужичонка:
- Я все-таки не дождусь от вас конкретного ответа. Если 3-я Мировая война будет, то кто в ней победит? Нас 250 миллионов, а китайцев уже полтора миллиарда.
Лектор:
- Ну, товарищи, вы же понимаете, что в современной войне численность не является таким решающим фактором, как это было в прошлые войны. Возьмем, к примеру, Ближний Восток. 5 миллионов евреев воюют против 50 миллионов арабов и постоянно одерживают победы. Есть еще вопросы?
- Скажите, а у нас евреев хватит?

----------


## Wowik

— Ваш любимый драматург?
— Михаил Булгаков.
— Ваш любимый мультипликационный герой?
— Винни-Пух
— Ваша любимая сказка
— "Маша и медведь"
— А вы за кого голосовать будете?
— Послушайте, может уже хватит?

----------


## Lampada

Майор вызывает к себе бойца: 
- Рядовой Петров, ты в загробную жизнь веришь? 
- Нет, а что? 
- Тебя на КПП бабушка ждёт, к которой ты две недели назад на похороны ездил.  
У меня сегодня на ужин национальное итальянское блюдо - пицца! 
- А у меня национальное русское - _напицца_... 
В открытом море на корабле заболел штурман. После осмотра больного врач задумался. 
- Доктор, а это серьёзно? 
- Да нет, что вы. А вы мне не подскажете, а у нас на корабле ещё кто-нибудь знаком с навигацией?  
В музее: 
- Чья это статуя? 
- Нефертити. 
- Я не ферчу, я правда не знаю!

----------


## Wowik

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=31963

----------


## Leof

Очень!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> - Скажите, а у нас евреев хватит?

 Кто куда, а *wanya* продолжает развивать еврейскую тему.  :: 
А я вот че-то еврейские анекдоты не люблю. Они на меня тоску нагоняют.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by wanja  - Скажите, а у нас евреев хватит?   Кто куда, а *wanya* продолжает развивать еврейскую тему. 
> А я вот че-то еврейские анекдоты не люблю. Они на меня тоску нагоняют.

 Может, потому что тех смешных евреев в России не осталось.  Наверное, их юмор ещё немножко жив в Одессе.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by wanja  - Скажите, а у нас евреев хватит?   Кто куда, а *wanya* продолжает развивать еврейскую тему. 
> А я вот че-то еврейские анекдоты не люблю. Они на меня тоску нагоняют.    Может, потому что тех смешных евреев в России не осталось.

 Остались одни невеселые олигархи? =)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by wanja  - Скажите, а у нас евреев хватит?   Кто куда, а *wanya* продолжает развивать еврейскую тему. 
> А я вот че-то еврейские анекдоты не люблю. Они на меня тоску нагоняют.    Может, потому что тех смешных евреев в России не осталось.   Остались одни невеселые олигархи? =)

 Все оставшиеся евреи олигархи?  Еду обратно!
Кстати, если эти евреи всё ещё здравствуют и процветают, то очевидно, что они кому-то для чего-то серьёзно нужны.    ::

----------


## Юрка

Классификатор водки в среде IT
0.1л - demo
0.25л - trial version
0.5л - personal edition
0.7л - professional edition
1.0л - network edition
1.75л - enterprise
3л - for small business
5л - corporate edition
ведро - home edition )
"На посошок" - Service pack
раcсол с утра - Recovery tool
закуска - plugins

----------


## Юрка

НОВЫЙ ХИМИЧЕСКИЙ ЭЛЕМЕНТ 
ЭЛЕМЕНТ: 115.
НАЗВАНИЕ: Женщина 
СИМВОЛ: Fm 
ПЕРВООТКРЫВАТЕЛЬ: Адам
АТОМНАЯ МАССА: 60 кг; также встречаются изотопы от 40 до 250 кг.
РАСПРОСТРАНЕННОСТЬ: Очень распространен.
ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА. Тает при определенном воздействии.
Самопроизвольно закипает и без внешних причин охлаждается. Коэффициент расширения: увеличивается с годами. Мнется при сдавливании в определенных местах. 
ХИМИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА. Очень хорошо взаимодействует с Au, Ag, Pt и другими благородными металлами. Поглощает дорогостоящие вещества в больших количествах. Может неожиданно взорваться. Быстро насыщается этиловым спиртом. Активность варьируется в зависимости от времени суток. 
ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ. Широко применяется в декоративных целях, особенно в спортивных автомобилях. Является очень эффективным чистящим и моющим средством. Помогает расслабиться и снять стресс.
КАЧЕСТВЕННАЯ РЕАКЦИЯ. Приобретает зеленую окраску, если рядом находится другой образец более высокого качества. 
МЕРЫ ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ. При попадании в неопытные руки представляет серьезную опасность. Запрещается иметь более одного образца. Однако можно иметь и большее количество образцов, но держать их следует отдельно друг от друга, таким образом чтобы они не взаимодействовали между собой.

----------


## Wowik

А вы не забыли художественно оформить избирательный бюллетень?))) http://copyr.nnm.ru/kreativnyiy_podhod_k_vyboram

----------


## Rtyom

Много тупых «избирателей» в России.

----------


## Юрка

> Много тупых «избирателей» в России.

 Предлагаю давать право выбирать не всем, а только налогоплательщикам и пенсионерам.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Много тупых «избирателей» в России.   Предлагаю давать право выбирать не всем, а только налогоплательщикам и пенсионерам.

 А ты так уверен в правильности их выбора? Потом, что ты подразумеваешь под налогоплательщиками? По какому налогу?

----------


## Юрка

> А ты так уверен в правильности их выбора? Потом, что ты подразумеваешь под налогоплательщиками? По какому налогу?

 Автомобилистов конечно исключаем. Их налог идёт на них же. Оставляем подоходный налог и налоги на предпринимателей. Идея в том, что право голоса имеет тот, кто формирует бюджет. Исключаем солдат по призыву, неработающих студентов, домохозяек, принципиальных "временных безработных", воров, попрошаек.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А ты так уверен в правильности их выбора? Потом, что ты подразумеваешь под налогоплательщиками? По какому налогу?   Автомобилистов конечно исключаем. Их налог идёт на них же. Оставляем подоходный налог и налоги на предпринимателей. Идея в том, что право голоса имеет тот, кто формирует бюджет. Исключаем солдат по призыву, неработающих студентов, домохозяек, принципиальных "временных безработных", воров, попрошаек.

 Бюджет формируют Газпром, Лукойл, ТНК, Русал, Норильский Никель и пр. 
Это где-то 80% наших доходов. Что, оставим право голоса только за руководством бюджетообразующих предприятий? 
Подоходный налог так или иначе платят все, кому платят зарплату. (Ну и те, кто декларирует свои доходы в налоговой). 
Налога на предпринимателей в нашей стране нет. Физические лица платят только НДФЛ, кроме того, поступления от выплат НДФЛ - это меньше половины бюджета нашей страны.

----------


## wanja

Школа. Утро понедельника. Учительницы нет. Наконец, через полчаса после начала урока, она приходит, едва переставляя ноги, с мешками под глазами, и , разя перегаром, говорит:
  - Дети, пишите задачу... Две... нестарые еще... интеллигентные женщины... взяли бутылочку вина и тортик, и хорошо провели время... Так с какого же икса им понадобились еще литр водки и два литра пива??!!

----------


## Юрка

> Что, оставим право голоса только за руководством бюджетообразующих предприятий?

 Нет. Пенсионеры и все, кто платит подоходный налог - избиратель. Кто не платит подоходный - свободен. Кстати, это дополнительный стимул выводить свои доходы из тени.  

> ...это меньше половины бюджета нашей страны.

 Не важно. Избирает не бизнес, а люди.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Что, оставим право голоса только за руководством бюджетообразующих предприятий?   Нет. Пенсионеры и все, кто платит подоходный налог - избиратель. Кто не платит подоходный - свободен. Кстати, это дополнительный стимул выводить свои доходы из тени.       Originally Posted by Ramil  ...это меньше половины бюджета нашей страны.   Не важно. Избирает не бизнес, а люди.

 Вот у меня "белая" зарплата составляет 6000 рублей. С неё я плачу подоходный налог. Я могу голосовать? Причём, это не говорит о том, что я хочу оставаться "в тени", мне-то как раз выгодно получать белую, чтобы преодоление кредитного комитета в банке каждый раз не превращалось в захватывающее приключение. Это говорит о том, что у меня такой работодатель, и что мне делать? Подоходный налог платят практически все, другое дело, что делкларируют лишь малую часть расходов. А так - все плательщики.

----------


## Юрка

> Вот у меня "белая" зарплата составляет 6000 рублей. С неё я плачу подоходный налог. Я могу голосовать?

 Пока да. Если пройдёт предложение освободить от подоходного всех получающих менее 10 000, то нет.  

> Это говорит о том, что у меня такой работодатель, и что мне делать?

 Пристально посмотреть ему в глаза.  ::    

> Подоходный налог платят практически все

 Кажется, МРОТ освобождён от подоходного. Если МРОТ поднимут до нормальных величин, то многие перестанут платить. Это лишит КПРФ их электората, хотя они и борятся за увеличение МРОТа.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Какие у вас смешные истории...  ::

----------


## Оля

Сегодня в магазине на Кузнецком мосту видела русско-*американский* разговорник. А ещё русско-*хорватскосербский*.

----------


## Lampada

Сын спрашивает отца: 
- Пап, это, правда, что в некоторых странах Востока жених не знает, кто его жена, пока не женится? 
- Это в любой стране, сынок!

----------


## wanja

Школа. Учительница задает детям вопрос:
-Дети, что дают нам куры? Вот ты, Коля, скажи?
-Яйца.
-Молодец, Коля! А что еще? Скажи, Таня?
-Мясо.
-Молодец, Таня! А что еще? Ну, Вовочка?
-...Не знаю.
-Ну подумай!
-Не знаю.
-Ну все-таки! Ты дома на чем спишь?
-На полу.
-А под голову что кладешь?
-Валенок.
-А папа на чем спит?
-На полу.
-А под голову что кладет?
-Валенок.
-А мама на чем спит?
-На полу.
-А под голову что кладет?
-Валенок.
-А дедушка у тебя есть?
-Есть.
-Он где спит?
-На печке.
-А под голову что кладет?
-Подушку.
-Ну, а если подушку разрезать, что мы получим?
-По морде мы от дедушки получим.

----------


## Rtyom

В буфете:
- Мне кофе энд булочка. Ничего, что я по-английски? 
- А чегой-то у вас пиво такое пенистое? Ничего, что я по-латыни? 
Препод:
- Переведите на английский: Они кололи и пилили дрова.
Студент:
- They were colling and pilling drovs.
Препод:
- 5 за грамматику, 2 за лексику.

----------


## wanja

Милиционеры составляют протокол на месте убийства:
- Значит так, пиши: "Смерть в результате черепной травмы". 
- Может, "черепно-мозговой"?
- Он пригласил любовницу на день рождения жены. Откуда тут мозги?

----------


## Оля

Подборка ляпов из журнала "Иностранная литература". Советую обратить особое внимание на десятку лучших опечаток!   ::    http://arno1251.livejournal.com/263155.html

----------


## Scorpio

Кто хорошо владеет мовой, и возьмется перевести этот шедевр украинской поэзии?  ::   * Микола Середа
Рука Москви*   _
Мoрква на гoрoдi, 
У саду бджoла. 
Жаба на бoлoтi 
Крила рoзвела.  
Хoче пoлетiти, 
Тихo каже "Ква!" 
Але в небo взмити 
Не дає Мoсква.  
Знають, знають хитрi 
Клятi мoскалi 
Те, щo у пoвiтрi 
Жаби - кoрoлi.  
Щo рoзкинув крила, 
Мoв зелений птах 
Цiлий день парила б 
Жаба в небесах.  
Щo мoгла б дiстати 
Навiть дo зiрoк, 
Щo ствoрив лiтати 
Жаб зелених бoг.  
Але щoсь тримає, 
Тягне дo трави. 
Жаба тoчнo знає - 
Тo рука мoскви.  
В ней залiзнi пальцi, 
Як кiльцем взяли. 
I трима за яйця 
Жабу мoскалi...  
Кажуть, щo не треба. 
Кажуть: "Ти лайнo". 
Але смoтрить в небo 
Жаба все oднo.  
I хoча минають 
Цi тяжки часи, 
Дoсi заважають 
Жабi руськi пси.  
Гoдi, кляте стервo, 
Зoлoта Мoсква 
Жаба ще не вмерла, 
Жаба ще жива.  
Жаба ще пoрине 
В синю далечiнь, 
Бo немає нинi 
Краще жаб ствoрiнь_

----------


## Rtyom

Это один большой LOL!  http://www.animalservice.ru/

----------


## Leof

нормально!

----------


## wanja

Умер человек и попал на Божий суд. Долго смотрел на него Бог с недоумением и задумчиво молчал. Не выдержал человек и спросил:
- Господи, что с долей моей? Почему ты молчишь? Я ведь заслужил царствие небесное. Я страдал! - с достоинством заявил человек.
- А с каких это пор, - удивился Бог, - страдания стали считаться заслугой?
- Я носил власяницу и вервие, - упрямо нахмурился человек. - Вкушал отруби и сухой горох, не пил ничего, кроме воды, не притрагивался к женщинам. Я изнурял свое тело постом и молитвами...
- Ну и что? - заметил Бог. - Я понимаю, что ты страдал - но за что именно ты страдал?
- Во славу твою, - не раздумывая, ответил человек.
- Хорошенькая же у меня получается слава! - усмехнулся грустно Господь. - Я, значит, морю людей голодом, заставляю носить всякую рвань и лишаю радостей любви?
Вокруг повисло молчание... Бог все так же задумчиво взирал на человека.
- Так что с моей долей? - напомнил о себе человек.
- Страдал, говоришь, - тихо произнес Бог. - Как тебе объяснить, чтобы понял... Вот, например, плотник, что был перед тобой. Он всю жизнь строил дома для людей, в жару и холод, и голодал порой, и часто попадал себе по пальцам, через это и страдал. Но он все-таки строил дома. И потом получал свою честно заработанную плату. А ты, получается, всю жизнь только и делал, что долбил себе молотком по пальцам.
Бог на мгновение замолчал...
- А где же дом? ДОМ ГДЕ, Я СПРАШИВАЮ?

----------


## wanja

Рассказывает охотник: 
Я — охотник. Собрался я однажды на охоту, взял ружье, собаку, иду по лесу, гляжу — прямо надо мной утка летит. Я, естественно, обрадовался, кричу: «Утка!» Прицелился, думаю, сейчас ка-ак бабахнет! 
Рассказывает ружье: 
Прицелился он, значит... Думал, что я бабахну... И я бы бабахнуло, если бы было охотничьим. А как я ему бабахну, если я игрушечное? Как смогло, так и бабахнуло... Скажу честно, получилось не очень громко. 
Рассказывает охотник: 
Не очень — это мягко сказано! Я сначала вообще подумал, что осечка. А потом гляжу — утка-то падает! 
Рассказывает утка: 
Я вообще-то не утка, я — ворона. Лечу я однажды по небу, никого, кроме облаков, не трогаю... Вдруг слышу какой-то мужик на меня кричит: «Утка!» Я думала, он мне комплимент хочет сделать. Присмотрелась, а у него в руках игрушечное ружье. Я подумала, что он хочет со мной поиграть и решила подлететь поближе. 
Рассказывает охотник: 
Вижу падает. Попал, думаю. Думаю сейчас упадет и пропадет: где ее потом искать? А потом вспомнил, что я с собакой и говорю ей (собаке): «Фас!» 
Рассказывает собака: 
Ага. Слышу — говорит мне: «Фас!» Я вообще-то не собака, я — кошка. Я, еще когда он меня на охоту позвал, подумала, что он меня с кем-то перепутал, просто отказаться было неудобно. 
Рассказывает охотник: 
Вижу — не шевелится моя собака. Говорю ей: «Тебе русским языком сказано — фас!» 
Рассказывает собака: 
Ну про русский язык это он, конечно, загнул... но стало ясно: пока я на его «Фас» не отреагирую, он от меня не отстанет. Посмотрела я на небо, вижу — утка как летела, так и летит. Hу, думаю, сдурел хозяин. Даже если он считает меня собакой, то где он видел летающих собак? 
Рассказывает охотник: 
Тут я и сам в небо посмотрел. Вижу — плохо падает моя утка. Медленно. Видно, не до конца я ее убил. Хватаю ружье... 
Рассказывает ружье: 
Хватает он, значит, меня... Жмет на курок... Я, конечно, старалось, но что я могу сделать, если у меня пульки — резиновые? 
Рассказывает утка: 
А тут уже я подлетела. Села на ветку и говорю: «Ну, давай играй, раз позвал». 
Рассказывает охотник: 
Гляжу, утка на ветку упала и говорит: «Кар!» А моя собака ей отвечает: «Мяу!» Я думал — с ума схожу. Лег на землю, за голову схватился и уснул. Через пару часов просыпаюсь: с одной стороны — игрушечное ружье, с другой кошка, а на дереве ворона сидит. И голова с похмелья раскалывается. Я ведь вообще-то не охотник....

----------


## Rtyom

Ещё бы немного расширить историю, и было бы сильно.  ::

----------


## Indra

Сегодня мел судьбы попал в одну из московских школ, вследствие чего тысячи мам вымыли раму, десятки тысяч автомобилей приехали из пункта А в пункт Б, и не знаю как вы, а я завтра обязательно схожу на концерт Цоя.

----------


## BappaBa

Льюис Кэролл, проезжая по России, записал чудное русское cлово "защищающихся" (thоsе whо рrоtесt thеmsеlvеs, как он пометил в дневнике). Английскими буквами. Вид этого слова вызывает ужас... zаshtshееshtshауоуshtshееkhsуа. Ни один англичанин или американец это слово произнести не в состоянии.
=)

----------


## wanja

Суп "Без жены"
Взять чистую кастрюлю и наполнить её тремя литрами воды, помыть килограмм картофеля, вытащить из кастрюли тапочки трёхлетнего сына, зажечь плиту, отругать сына, вытереть пол и вновь наполнить кастрюлю водой, поставить на огонь, забрать у сына изо рта картошку, почистить одежду сына и картошку, отобрать у малыша спички и потушить свои брюки, достать где-нибудь 300 граммов мяса, бросить в кастрюлю картофель, догнать кота и отобрать у него мясо, стукнуть кота веником, сказав: "На, подавись!", вскрыть пачку с надписью: "Суп вермишелевый, с мясом, быстрорастворимый, без осадка", посолить картофель, подмести в тарелку содержимое пачки, дать сыну подзатыльник, посолить картофель, помириться с сыном, посолить картофель, откачать подавившегося мясом кота, посолить, бросить в кастрюлю содержимое тарелки, помешать веником, посолить,  чертыхнуться, попытаться извлечь из кастрюли лишнюю соль, подержать ошпаренную руку под струёй воды, закрыть горячую, открыть холодную воду, ругнуть сантехников и водокачку, насыпать в кастрюлю сахар, отыскать во дворе сына, отшлёпать его, помириться, сходить с ним в кино, вернуться бегом на кухню, выключить газ, открыть окно, выгнать полотенцем дым и гарь, успокоить соседей и пожарную охрану,  похвалить сантехников и водокачку, закрыть кран с холодной водой, вытереть пол у себя, и потолок у соседей снизу, попробовать суп, плюнуть, предложить суп коту, начать очищать кастрюлю от золы, обнаружить на дне прогоревшую дыру и свои новые часы, спросить сколько времени, отшлёпать сына, соседей и пожарников, обливаясь скупыми мужскими слезами, дочистить и вернуть кастрюлю соседям, дать коту добавки, залатать брюки, откачать кота, помириться с котом и пойти с ним и сыном в столовую.

----------


## mishau_

На перекрёстке между тачками мельтешат неестественно возбуждённые студенты-активисты с ленточками:
- А почему у вас нет ленточки? Щас мы вам ее на зеркало...
- Отойди от машины!..
- Вы что?!! Это же память!! О Великой Победе!
- Кто был командующим 2-м Белорусским фронтом в 1945-м году?
- Ээээ... мммм... А! ЖУКОВ!!!!
- Рокоссовский! На х.. себе ленточку намотай на память!..

----------


## wanja

Объявление: фольклорному ансамблю требуются ложкари, топари, цокари, у-у-ухари, и-и-ихари и э-ге-гейщики.

----------


## Leof

> Объявление: фольклорному ансамблю требуются ложкари, топари, цокари, у-у-ухари, и-и-ихари и э-ге-гейщики.

 Здорово.
А мне нравится: 
Джаз-квартет ищет ударника, контрабасиста и клавишника.

----------


## Rtyom

Хорошо, что не эге-геи...

----------


## wanja

Мюллер прочитал в газете объявление: "Ансамблю поп-музыки срочно требуется пианистка, желательно русская".
"Пастор Шлаг вконец зарвался" - подумал Мюллер.

----------


## Ramil

Мужик опоздал на работу. Начальник:
 - Ну скажи, вчера напился наверное и будильник разбил?
 - Честно говоря, обкурился и разобрал.

----------


## Ramil

Из подслушанного разговора:
"Можно девушку вывезти из деревни, но нельзя деревню вывести из девушки."

----------


## Ramil

по мотивам "Нашей Раши": 
А это Москва, где живут пацаны Вовик и Димон. И сегодня они пытаются выиграть выборы. 
- Вовик, я чё-то очкую. Думаешь прокатит? 
- Да ты успокоооооооооойся-на ! Я уже два раза так делал!

----------


## Оля

Я рыдала!!!   ::  
Сначала от смеха, потом всерьез навзрыд, потом опять от смеха.   ::  
Взято отсюда: http://hildegart.livejournal.com/99488.html
Рассказ написала маленькая девочка. 
--- 
Этот день был как всегда на много ужасней чем все другие дни. Всё утро захватывала страшная, картина битвы. Огромный, богатый замок подвиргался высадке туда рытцарей захватчиков. Они убили во дворе всех людей, лошадей, коней и повлинов. Убитые временами падали на землю. И уже были взяты все укрепления. В нутри замка все погибали бесперирывно. А наверху в башне лежал и спал один тоненкий молодой рытцарь. Он был не в состояние бится вместе со всеми другими, потому, что он спал. Приходил слуга, чтобы его разбудить. Но он не хотел, потому что было ещё рано, а он не хотел вставать в темноте. А что там идёт бой он даже не слышал. Прошло немого времени и слуга перестал приходить, потому, что его убили. А молодой рытцарь всё спал. Тут рядом с ним проткнулась стрела. Тогда он собрал все свои силы и упал с кровати. И потом прошло много времени, замок почти, что сгорел и он тогда открыл глаза. И он увидел что замок горит и пора спасатся. Но он не успел, потому, что в комнату пришел злой рытцарь Микоель который искал, чем еще тут ему поживится. И он поймал молодого рытцаря и посадил его в подвал. А молодого рытцаря звали Генрих. В подвале ему не понравилось, потому, что подвал был старый и там было не удобно жить. Там было темно, сыро и очень мокро, в низу были холодные, мокрые камни а с потолка капала всякоя грязь. А на кровати у него вместо матраса и подушек была колючая, не удобная солома. Иногда рытцарь Микоель приходил к Генриху чтобы его обижать и насмехатся. Он привык приходить к Генриху и над ним смеятся. Он мог даже плюнуть ему в лицо изо всех сил, когда ему особенно было не посебе. А иногда он не приходил целый день или два дня и Генрих про него забывал и успокаивался. И вдруг он услышал знакомый стук палки. Эта палка была у Рытцаря Микоеля вместо одной ноги, потому, что, так было от этого всем страшнее. Он так сделал себе специально. 
Он пришел со свечкой и сказал Генриху. Я пришел сказать, что ты завтра идеш на плаху. Рытцарь Генрих сказал. Ладно. Принеси мне ужинать. Рытцарь Микоель сказал. Что ты хочеш на ужин? Рытцарь Генрих сказал. Я хочу жаренного кобана с жаренной картошкой и колбасу и сметану и сливочный сырок с компотом и ещё в добавок добрый, тёплый эль. Рытцарь Микоель тогда ему сказал. Много хочеш мало получиш. А ты не хочеш жаренную, едовитую жабу? Это он так говорил ему специально на зло. Но рытцарь Генрих никогда не обращал внимание на дураков. А потом он принёс для рытцаря Генриха тухлые сосиськи с тухлой горчитцей и с тухлой под ливкой. И всё это лежало на тарелке. Это всё целый год лежало у него в холодильнике, чтобы протухнуть, а потом он принёс это Генриху. Генрих от голода сьел две сосиськи а остальные спрятал и лёг спать. Он не умер, потому, что у него было доброе сердце. У него даже не заболел живот.  
А на утро он хотел ещё чутачку поспать. Но пришел стражник и сказал. Пора ийти на плаху. Тогда рытцарь Генрих спросил, можно ему ещё полежать в кровати 5 минут. Но стражник сказал. Нельзя, потому, что тебя уже пора казнить а тебе ещё надо успеть одется и позавтракать. Тогда рытцорь Генрих встал, умылся, почистил зубы, попил чая и пошел на казнь. Ему было очень грустно, но он не плакал. Он пришел на казнь. Но он туда не попал, потому, что он очень долго собирался и завтракал и потерял очень много драгоценого времени. А когда он пришел на казнь там уже было всё закрыто и полачь уже ушел по своим делам. А злой Рытцарь Микоель тоже от туда ушел, потому, что как раз сечас его замок тоже стали захватывать другие враждебные рытцари. И ему было некогда заниматся с Генрихом, потому, что у него сразу стало своих забот полон рот. А рытцарь Генрих тогда сказал стражнику, что, теперь, раз его не будут казнить то надо снять с него ржавые, железные цепи. Стражник ответил. Мне некогда. И убежал, чтобы тоже стать засчитником замка на который напали враги. Тогда Рытцарь Генрих сам разбил свои цепи, потому что когда он был в подвале они все давно заржавели. И тогда он почуствовал свободу в своём сердце и от радости не много попел и поплесал. А потом ему надо было ити в свой родовой замок но он по дороге в замок вспомнил, что этот замок давно, давно сгорел. И тогда он не растерялся и пошел в другой замок к одной своей, очень, верной подруге.

----------


## Leof

Для семилетней девочки уж очень велик словарный запас, да ещё и пунктуация... И предложения длиннющие и верные. И вообще смущает цельность и законченность сюжета. Откровенно говоря, я вообще не верю в то, что это написал ребёнок (второй абзац уж очень подозрительный), ошибки выглядят нарочными, а не естественными, напоминает аффтарский сленг. Так пишут взрослые, когда хотят описать ход детских мыслей (вспоминается "Алиса"). Однако история действительно замечательная. Просто здорово.

----------


## Оля

> Откровенно говоря, я вообще не верю в то, что это написал ребёнок

 Ты прав, такие сомнения есть... Но все равно все-таки классно.   ::

----------


## Leof

Да!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Прикольная история.  ::   

> Для семилетней девочки уж очень велик словарный запас, да ещё и пунктуация... И предложения длиннющие и верные.

 Словарный запас обычный для развитого 6-8-летнего ребенка, а вот орфографических ошибок, пожалуй, могло быть и поболе. )

----------


## Scorpio

> Для семилетней девочки уж очень велик словарный запас, да ещё и пунктуация... И предложения длиннющие и верные. И вообще смущает цельность и законченность сюжета. Откровенно говоря, я вообще не верю в то, что это написал ребёнок (второй абзац уж очень подозрительный), ошибки выглядят нарочными, а не естественными, напоминает аффтарский сленг. Так пишут взрослые, когда хотят описать ход детских мыслей (вспоминается "Алиса"). Однако история действительно замечательная. Просто здорово.

 Так ребенок был не простой, а талантливый! Т.к. как я понял из комментария, девочка выросла и теперь пишет фэнтэзи-романы (и неплохо издается).
Так что, талант был определенно заложен в детстве.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да, согласен. Класс!   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

А я из коментария понял, что это лёгкое лукавство в угоду тщеславию автора или его друга. :P

----------


## Ramil

- Какое безобразие! Надо писать жалобу наверх!
- Кому? Президенту или сразу премьер-министру?"

----------


## Lampada

Встречаются на улице двое и один радостно бросается к другому: 
- Здравствуйте, как дела, как жена? 
- Ээээ... простите, а мы знакомы? 
- Ну как же, как же, у нас дачи рядом. 
(задумчиво) - Постойте-ка... повернитесь... наклонитесь... ааааа! Иван Иваныч!!

----------


## Indra

Начальнику 9-го отдела. 
Просим Ваш отдел оказать помощь в расшифровке стенограммы телефонного разговора между двумя российскими гражданами, выдающими себя за студентов, которые подозреваются в связях с русской мафией. Незаконность разговора очевидна – он проходил в явно шифрованном виде с тяжелым русским акцентом. Подозреваемые явно обсуждали какую-то крупную сделку и договорились о встрече – это все что нам известно на данный момент. 
Стенограмма: 
- Allow! 
- Pre-wet sir gay! 
- Star over tall lick! 
- Cock dealer? 
- At leech now! Attic cock? 
- Normal no. 
- Show ass? 
- Dove vote, pass to pill knock on its! 
- Tatty show! Molly talk! 
- Aha, boo doubt *** so tip year. At tee show? 
- Mash inner coop ill! 
- Cocker you? 
- Bear am were. 
- Class! More jet packer tie am see? 
- Hot sea what now! 
- Dove eye! 
- Cheese so cheer is tree? 
- Hooray show! 
- What key skull cow bright? 
- Cock a bitch now! Yes chick! 
- Aha, yeah beer you. 
- Are bob? 
- Some more so boy! Tall cow bob tee is she! 
- Sweat car pie dirt? 
- Some sweat cow he bee. 
- Lad no. Are cock now *** ear key? 
- True go year dealer! 
- Dog over ill is! 
- Poor cow! 
- Dove stretch ear!

----------


## Leof

Здоровско!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я такое своим студентам давал для разминки.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я такое своим студентам давал для разминки.

 Каким студентам?

----------


## Rtyom

Которые у меня учились.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Которые у меня учились.

 Гррр... Это и так понятно. )) Просто не знала, что ты преподаешь.

----------


## Leof

Rtyom goes загадочный!

----------


## Leof

1941 год. Из морских глубин на пути немецкого крейсера всплывает Чудо-Юдо. Капитан корабля:
"Mein Gott! Was ist das!?"
Первый помошник:
"Das ist ein Russish Tschude-Jude, mein Admiral"
"WAS?? JUDE??? FEUER!!!"

----------


## Scorpio

> 1941 год. Из морских глубин на пути немецкого крейсера всплывает Чудо-Юдо. Капитан корабля:
> "Mein Gott! Was ist das!?"
> Первый помошник:
> "Das ist ein Russish Tschude-Jude, mein Admiral"
> "WAS?? JUDE??? FEUER!!!"

 Я похожий анекдот про Змея-Горыныча в муромских лесах слышал.  ::

----------


## Ramil

На злобу дня: 
- Налоговые органы предъявили компании МТС претензии на сумму 1 млрд. рублей.
- Реклама: Новая услуга от МТС "Пополни бюджет со своего мобильного".

----------


## wanja

Мальчику Вите подарили набор юного слесаря, и он спился за две недели. 
- Как узнать жениха на деревенской свадьбе? 
- Все просто! У него самый новый спортивный костюм!  
Из новостей.
Ростовский прокатный стан начинает выпуск труб различного диаметра. 
Первая труба различного диаметра уже сошла с конвейера. 
Происшествия
Стеклодув случайно чихнул на работе и создал новую вазу для магазина
"Икея".

----------


## Leof

> Из новостей.
> Ростовский прокатный стан начинает выпуск труб различного диаметра. 
> Первая труба различного диаметра уже сошла с конвейера. 
> Происшествия
> Стеклодув случайно чихнул на работе и создал новую вазу для магазина
> "Икея".

 Вот эти два особенно! Хорошая шутка про стеклодува - расскажу сотрудникам-стекольщикам.

----------


## Ramil

-Папа, папа, купи мороженое! Ну купи... Ну пап! купи!!!!
-Сынок! Я тоже очень хочу мороженого, но деньги у нас есть только на водку!

----------


## wanja

Муж с женой беседуют.
- Как мне все надоело, носить нечего, все однообразно, я устала, у меня депрессия....
- Дорогая, я думаю тебе надо куда-нибудь съездить!!!
- ОООО!!! Дорогой, а как думаешь КУДА???
- Я думаю, в морду.

----------


## Leof

Про в морду анекдот очень понравился всем дома и на работе.  ::   
Вот чего мне рассказали:
Драккар скандинавов находится в море - шторм, корабль носит, словно ореховую скорлупу, воины медленно готовятся к своей смерти... Тут разверзаются тучи, и слышится глас Одина:
- Викинги, - громогласно обращается божество, - вы в меня верите?!
Викинги:
- Один! Верим! Верим!
Один:
- Ну, тогда одевайте свои доспехи!
Викинги быстро одеваются, кто во что может.
Один:
- Викинги, дети мои - вы в меня верите?!
Викинги:
- Верим, великий Один! Верим!
Один:
- Ну, тогда берите своё оружие! И прыгайте за борт!
Викинги похватали всё оружие и попрыгали за борт... 
Тут вновь рядом с первым просветом разверзаются облака и другой громогласный голос гласит: 
- Локи... ну, вот на хрена, а?!!

----------


## Cocos

Политический анекдот:
Президент Буш потребовал восстановления статус-кво на момент до возникновения грузино-осетинского конфликта. 
...Никто на Западе не ожидал, что Буш будет выступать за восстановление Советского Союза...   ::

----------


## Leof

I'm on a seafood diet. When I see food, I eat it.

----------


## Ramil

БАБАААХХХХХ! 
Дым рассеивается, у ворот рая стоят Равшан и Джумшут в белых халатах и в
очках. 
Открываются ворота. 
Выходит Апостол Петр (Светлаков) 
- Э, вы че тут делаете? 
- А, щьто делаим? Э ми тут... 
- Я вас спрашиваю, что у вас там бабахнуло? 
- Бабащнуль, да сильна, бабащнуль белемге калайдер сламался,
нащяльника... 
- Коллайдер? Да вы там ваще охренели что ли? Да вы поняли, что вы там
натворили? Вы нахрена его ваще строили? 
- Хигис деляли... 
- Какой еще хигис? 
- Бозонма хигис делали... Адин сделали, фтароой сделали, и вместе их два
один сделали... 
- Вы их че, столкнули что ли? 
- Нет, нащяльника, защема сталкнули... Проста разагнали быстра... ощеня
быстра... они сами станълкнулися, нащяльника... а патооом, патооом
эжембе пещельбехъ бихтимиле шайтанама! 
- Ну вы ваще придурки! Ну нахрена вам это было надо? Еще один Большой
Взрыв захотели? 
- Зрыв бальшой, нащяльника, ощеня бальщой зрыв, шайтан - бабащнуль
калайдерма кирьдихълар.. 
- Ну, хрен с вами, заходите, экспериментаторы, блин. 
- А там еще за нами потом заходить будут... 
- Вы че, идиоты, кроме себя еще кого-то угробили? 
- Защем угробили...? Не угробили, там калайдерма сламался... 
- Ладно, сколько вас там
- Щесь милиардав... С половинама...

----------


## Leof

Славная шутка!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qyv8oi5n9c 
Любопытно, но эту шутку мне отец рассказывал, а ему дед. Только герои - индус, слон и английский лорд, и дело происходит в Британской Индии.

----------


## Lampada

Сказки про нашего Президента. 2004 http://www.diary.ru/~undel21/p48169567.htm#more1 
Купить книжку можно здесь:  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/21 ... tner=kvest

----------


## Ramil

***
У физиков есть традиция - раз в 50 миллиардов лет они собираются и строят адронный коллайдер...   
***
Идет мужик по берегу озера, видит: какой-то парень черпает рукой воду из озера и пьет. Мужик кричит:
- Зачем ты пьешь эту грязную воду, сюда все мусор бросают, заводы отходы сливают, со всей деревни говносток сюда выходит!
- What did you say?
- Да я говорю: двумя руками черпай!

----------


## Ramil

Объявление в газете : "При покупке 500 мб оперативной памяти вы получмете 12 мб бесплатно, при покупке 1000 мб - 24 мб бесплатно!".

----------


## Leof

А мне нравится такое вот:
При покупке двух компакт дисков по цене трёх вы получаете третий диск в подарок!

----------


## Lampada

Компьюторные шутки _Ах ты, горе аутлуковое.
Семь бед - один reset.
Все излечит, исцелит добрый alt-control-delete.
... так же просто, как 2 байта переслать.
Тебя так послать или по факсу?
CD молча и не DVD меня до белого каления!_

----------


## Lampada

*Кто как напивается:* 
Плотник - в доску. 
Стекольщик - вдребезги. 
Извозчик - в дугу.
Сапожник - в стельку. 
Портной - в лоскуты.
Пожарный - в дымину. 
Гробовщик - вусмерть. 
Свинарка - до поросячьего визга. 
Охотник - в дупель.  
Шофер - в баранку. 
Железнодорожник - в дрезину. 
Футболист - в аут. 
Повар - в сосиску. 
Бондарь - в бочку. 
Лесник -в шишку. 
Музыкант - в дудку.
Электрик - в отключку. 
Математик - в ноль. 
Физкультурник - в лежку.
Медик - до потери пульса. 
Физик - до потери сопротивления.
Химик - до выпадения в осадок. 
Писатель - до ручки.
Журналист - до точки. 
А астрофизик - до звёзд из глаз . Зато красиво ...

----------


## Lampada

Вызывают как-то деда в милицию.
- Ты что, дед, не знаешь, что у нас самогоноварение карается по  закону?
- А мне что? Гнал, гоню и буду гнать.
- Так мы же тебя посадим.
- Ну и что? Сын будет гнать.
- Мы и сына посадим.
- Внук будет гнать.
- Так мы и внука твоего посадим.
- А к тому времени и я уже выйду.

----------


## Lampada

Сцена в больнице. Везёт сестра больного на каталке.
- Сестра, ну может быть, всё-таки в реанимацию?
- Профессор сказал - в морг, значит в морг. 
- Знаете, - заявляет врач пациенту, - вам необходимо лечь на операцию.
- Никогда! Я лучше умру.
- Ну как хотите - одно другого не исключает. 
- Доктор, операция прошла успешно?
- Какой доктор?! Я - апостол Пётр. 
- В нашей больнице новые правила, - объясняют больному в приёмном отделении ,- Сразу после операции вы сами идёте в палату , на следующий день несколько раз обходите больницу, на третий день пробегаете три километра....
- Простите, а во время операции мне немножко полежать можно? 
Человека привезли в палату после операции.
- Слава Богу,- пробормотал он,- все позади.
- Не торопись молодой человек - сказал сосед по палате,- у меня, например, в теле забыли ножницы...
- А у меня перчатки, - добавил другой сосед.
В этот момент из коридора слышится голос хирурга:
- Кто-нибудь видел мою шляпу? 
Хирург делает операцию.
- Пинцет!... Скальпель!... Спирт!... Ещё спирт!... Ещё спирт!... Огурчик!... 
На лекции по психологии профессор объясняет студентам, что существуют три степени раздражения:
- Первая:  берёшь телефон, звонишь по любому номеру и спрашиваешь: - А Васю можно?
Вам натянуто отвечают: - Здесь такой не живет.
Вторая степень: набираешь тот же номер телефона и говоришь: 
- Попросите, пожалуйста, Васю.  
Вам нервно отвечают:
- Нет здесь никакого Васи, вы ошиблись!
Третья степень: набираешь этот же номер и спрашиваешь:  - А Вася уже пришёл?
На вас кричат: - Да какой, к чёрту Вася?
Всем понятно?
Один студент поднимает руку:
- Профессор , я знаю четвертую степень раздражения . Это когда после всего, что вы описали, набираешь тот же номер телефона и говоришь:
- Здравствуйте, я - Вася. Мне никто не звонил? 
В пассажирском самолете раздался голос по радио:
- Нет ли среди пассажиров врача?
Один из пассажиров встаёт и идёт в кабину пилота. Через некоторое время он спрашивает по радио:
- Нет ли среди пассажиров лётчика? 
Бандиты ограбили банк. Один из них начинает считать купюры.
     — Перестань, — замечает второй.
     — Почему?
     — Вместо того чтобы сейчас возиться с подсчетом, ты купишь завтра газету и точно узнаешь, сколько мы взяли.

----------


## Lampada

Папа, а нас коснётся финансовый кризис? 
- Нет, сынок. Финансовый кризис коснётся тех, у кого есть финансы. А у кого их нет, тем будет просто п****ц.  Объявления. (Немного баянистые). 
Больных в семь утра закапывать всех (объявление в глазном отделении больницы).  
В связи с ремонтом парикмахерской укладка женщин будет производиться в мужском зале.  
Ввиду холода в рентгеновском кабинете делаем только срочные переломы.  
Дети выдаются отцам только в трезвом состоянии.  
Дети до пятилетнего возраста проходят в цирк на руках.  
ЗУБЫ? Наши стоматологи сделают всё, чтобы вы навсегда забыли о них!  
Кондитерская фабрика приглашает на работу двух мужчин - одного для обертки, другого для начинки.  
Лифт вниз не поднимает.  
Москвичка ищет работу по специальности или бухгалтером.  
Один звонок, и вам оформят свидетельство о смерти, изготовят венки!  
Продается коккер-спаниель. Мать признана 'Лучшей сукой породы'.  
Продается русский голубой кот. Без документов.  
Продаю коляску для новорожденного синего цвета.  
Продаются три поросенка, все разного пола.  
Продаются четыре гусыни и гусак. Все несутся.  
Ресторан не работает, официантки все распущены.  
Сегодня в холле гостиницы состоится лекция на аморальные темы. Читает милиция.

----------


## Rtyom

Последнее объявление понравилось...

----------


## wanja

Антивирусы на войне 
Касперский 
Пехотный батальон. Становится лагерем вокруг компьютера, роет окопы и противотанковые рвы, минирует все к чертовой матери, обматывает колючей проволокой в сорок рядов, распределяет сектора обстрела орудий и пулеметов. Получившуюся оборону можно прорвать лишь при пятикратном (как минимум) численном превосходстве и только после многочасовых бомбардировок.
Преимущества: Враг сможет пройти лишь одним способом - превратив компьютер в выжженую пустыню.
Недостатки: Солдат надо кормить, а минные поля и окопы затрудняют перемещение гражданских, так что от ресурсов системы не остается почти ничего. 
AVG 
Батальон фольксштурма. Вооружен до зубов, но пользоваться оружием не умеет совершенно, периодически стреляя по своим и накрывая артиллерией совсем не те квадраты, отчего очень часто страдают гражданские. При появлении противника на горизонте начинает судорожно разворачиваться в боевой порядок и пытается рыть окопы прямо под пулями, так как совершенно не позаботился о заблаговременной организации обороны. В итоге ничего сделать не успевает, плюет на все и лупит по наползающим танкам из винтовок - разумеется, без особого толку.
Преимущества: Фольксштурмовцы обходятся подножным кормом, так что ресурсы системы практически не страдают.
Недостатки: Беспорядочная пальба по своим и по гражданским, высокая вероятность сдать позиции за считанные минуты при появлении реального противника. 
Avast 
Артиллерийская батарея. Эффективна против лобовой атаки - врага, наступающего на нее с фронта, способна перемолоть практически в любых количествах, почти без потерь для себя. Однако для ударов c фланга и, тем более, против заброшенных в тыл диверсантов, весьма уязвима. Разумеется, после того, как орудия будут развернуты в нужном направлении, перемалываются и диверсанты, но на это требуется время.
Преимущества: Артиллеристы кормят себя сами. Не спрашивайте, как - не знаю. Но система остается почти незатронутой.
Недостатки: Низкая оперативность. 
Panda 
Женский батальон, составленный из институток, вооруженных малокалиберными винтовками. При малейшем шорохе начинают истошно визжать и палить наугад (обычно - в небо). При виде противника падают в обморок или разбегаются.
Преимущества: Практически не заметен.
Недостатки: Полезный эффект тоже не заметен. 
NOD32 
Кавалерийский эскадрон. Оборону держать не обучен вовсе, при виде врага тут же бросается на него в атаку. Пытается взять нахрапом, обычно - психической атакой с шашками наголо. Если это не удается с первого раза, рассеивается по оврагам, уходит в партизаны и ждет подходящего момента чтобы повторить процедуру.
Преимущества: Лучшая оборона - это нападение, так что подобная тактика срабатывает всегда, пусть и не с первого раза.
Недостатки: Иногда приходится ждать очень долго. У местных красоток уже рождаются первые детки, похожие на солдат неприятеля, а эскадрон все еще партизанит по лесам и пускает под откос вражеские поезда с женскими подвязками. 
McAfee 
Танковая бригада. Рычат моторы, пахнет смазкой, чумазые танкисты хватают пробегающих мимо девушек за округлые места, и где-то за лесом идет пальба. Выглядит внушительно и весомо, в бою работает быстро, эффективно и безжалостно. Враг внутрь проникнуть не может хотя бы просто от страха.
Преимущества: Надежность.
Недостатки: Танковая смазка нынче очень дорога, не говоря уже о снарядах и горючем.Иногда забывают за врагов, если вокруг сильно много девушек. 
Norton 
Вражеская оккупационная армия. Офицеры на правах победителей бесплатно пьют шнапс в роскошных ресторанах, солдаты бегают по дворам, реквизируют съестное, лапают женщин и занимаются мелким бытовым мародерством. Другой-то враг в страну, конечно, уже не пролезет, это да. Но и жизнь в условиях оккупации, знаете ли, тоже не сахар.
Преимущества: Граница на замке. Намертво.
Недостатки: Враг уже внутри. 
Dr. Web 
Батальон карателей. Окружает компьютер двойным оцеплением, устанавливает военное положение, круглосуточное патрулирование, комендантский час и расстрел на месте за малейшую провинность. Каратели хватаются за оружие по любому поводу, и даже если повода нет, просто жестоко избивают прикладами и коваными сапогами всех, кто покажется им подозрительным, даже если это сам хозяин. Если ходить с поднятыми руками, медленным шагом и повесить на грудь пропуск, есть шанс, что бить будут не сильно и не очень долго.
Преимущества: Враг не пройдет.
Недостатки: Гости и хозяева тоже. 
Trend Micro OfficeScan 
Батальон наемников-профессионалов. Работают быстро, четко и стопроцентно эффективно, но только за деньги. Не слушают никого, кроме своего центрального офиса. Готовы сжечь даже детский сад или ясли вместе со всеми обитателями, если из центрального офиса сообщат, что это - вражеский опорный пункт.
Преимущества: Nothing personal, just business.
Недостатки: Денег нет? Контракт закрыт, все вопросы к менеджеру. 
ClamAV на UNIX-сервере: 
База инопланетян, осуществляющая входной контроль. Иммунны к земным болезням, неуязвимы к земному оружию. Не очень хорошо разбираются в лицах и форме землян, в сомнительных случаях пропускают.
Преимущества: ресурсы системы не тратятся, вернее, тратятся на сервере.
Недостатки: иногда пропускают врагов. 
AVZ 
Профессионал-одиночка, настоящий комиссар с революционным чутьём. Десантируется с флешки, уничтожает наступающие войска напалмом, вычисляет шпионов пятой колонны в тылу, на ходу проводя фейс-контроль всем солдатам командирам союзников. Быстренько чинит повреждения, нанесённые вредителями, даёт кучу советов по повышению революционной бдительности - и без следа уходит в красный закат.
Преимущества: Готов вступить в бой без всяких подготовок и рытья окопов. Обвешан кучей оружия, которое может пригодиться и для мирных целей. Работает исключительно за идею и очень, очень быстро.
Недостатки: Одиночка, со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## wanja

Вопросы о финансовом состоянии применительно к мелкому бизнесу  
1 У Вас только одна компания или она является частью холдинга?
- Кроме этого киоска у Вас есть другие? 
2 Опишите внутрихолдинговую структуру расчетов и схему товарно-денежных потоков
- Навар с этой точки на другие кидаете? А чтоб курей здесь pакоптить, а там продать - так бывает? 
3 Планируете ли Вы на этот год развитие бизнеса и дальнейшую экспансию на рынке?
- Собираетесь открывать вторую палатку на Савеловском? 
4 Нет ли конфликта между акционерами компании и топ-менеджментом?
- Вы с Петровичем нормально ладите? 
5 Какая средняя рентабельность Вашего бизнеса в целом по корпорации?
- И сколько навару с Ваших шести мобильных туалетов? 
6 Какие методы оптимизации налогообложения Вы используете?
- Налоговую как кидаете? 
7 Каков профессиональный уровень сотрудников в Вашей компании?
- А что, Вася толковый парень, фишку сечет? 
8 Имеется ли выраженная сезонность в Вашем бизнесе?
- Копченые куры когда лучше идут - летом или зимой? 
9 Какой у Вас уровень долгосрочной кредиторской задолженности?
- Сколько бабок Вы должны отдать через год? 
10 Имеются ли у Вас действующие кредиты и забалансовые обязательства?
- У братков деньги брали? В ломбард чего-нибудь из вещей относили? 
11 Какой у Вас неснижаемый остаток товаров на складах?
- Йогурт за день весь раскупают, или чего на утро остается? 
12 Супруга готова дать нотариально заверенное согласие на Ваше поручительство?
- Жена не заругается, что Вы бабки в банке взяли? 
13 Какова рыночная стоимость контрольного пакета акций Вашей дочерней компании?
- Сколько Вам Ахмед предложил за ту шашлычную у шоссе? 
14 Имеются ли финансовые вложения?
- Лотерейные билеты покупаете? 
15 Какая у Вас валюта баланса?
- Сколько бабок всего Вы вложили, наварили, стибрили и должны? 
16 Расшифруйте, пожалуйста, подробнее данные Вашего аналитического учета.
- Покажите, пожалуйста, еще раз ту зеленую тетрадку

----------


## wanja

Леонид Каганов
MS Вий 98
Вот уже третью ночь семинaрист Хомa Брут читaл молитвы в стaрой церкви нaд гробом усопшей дочери пaнa, очертив нa полу круг мелом. Первые две ночи ведьмa встaвaлa из гробa и ходилa рядом, творя черные зaклинaния, но переступить черту былa не в силaх. Хомa чувствовaл, что сaмое стрaшное случится в последнюю ночь. Тaк и случилось - вдруг средь тишины послышaлся шум от множествa летящих крыльев, рaздaлся жуткий вой, и изо всех щелей несметнaя силa чудовищ ринулaсь в церковь. И в миг все прострaнство было нaводнено стрaшными чудовищaми, и местa не было ступить в сторону. Hе в силaх увидеть Хому в круге, нечистaя силa метaлaсь рядом, едвa ли не цепляя его своими крылaми, когтями, клешнями, жвaлaми и рогaми. Они искaли Хому Брутa, но не могли увидеть.  
- Ступaйте и приведите Вия! Вий нaм укaжет его! - вдруг рaздaлся истошный вопль ведьмы. 
Тотчaс же все умолкло, и в нaступившей тишине послышaлaсь тяжкaя поступь. Взглянув искосa, Хомa с ужaсом увидел, кaк семеро жутких существ ведут под руки громaдное лохмaтое стрaшилище, нaпоминaвшее гигaнтского пaукa, человекa и волкa одновременно. Тяжело ступaл он, поминутно оступaясь. Остaновившись посреди зaлы, Вий ощерил рот и произнес густым подземным голосом: 
- Поиск Хомы Брутa. Haчaть?
- Дa! - зaорaли упыри и вурдaлaки изо всех углов церкви.
- 0'кей, - ответил Вий и принялся своими узловaтыми ручищaми шaрить вокруг себя, не сходя с местa. Вскоре нaтолкнулся он нa морды упырей, приведших его, и объявил: - Обнaруженa стaрaя версия нечистой силы! Для продолжения удaлите стaрую нечистую силу! 
По рядaм нежити прошел тяжкий вздох, и нaконец стaрые упыри и вурдaлaки поднялись и вышли, остaлись лишь молодые. Церковь вполовину опустелa. 
- 0'кей, теперь порядок, - скaзaл Вий. - Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия! Для поискa Хомы Брутa нaм потребуется сорок три минуты. Перед нaчaлом мне необходимо уточнить свою конфигурaцию. Haчaть? 
- Haчaть! - зaголосили упыри. Существо зaмерло и кaзaлось мыслью было погружено внутрь себя. 
- У меня обнaружены оргaны: клыки, рaздвоенный язык, глaнды. Удaлить глaнды? 
- Hе время! - пискнул кто-то из совсем молодых упырей и тотчaс испугaнно смолк. 
- 0'кей, - соглaсился Вий. - Отменa. Продолжaю поиск нa лицевой стороне. Обнaружены оргaны - щетинистый подбородок, нос крючком, глaнды... Обнaружены еще одни глaнды! - Вий тревожно цокaл языком и добaвил озaбоченно: - Возможен конфликт оргaнов! Удaлить вторые глaнды? 
- Удaлить, - рaстерянно ответили ему.
- 0'кей. Haчинaю удaление. Стоп! Это не глaнды, это веки. Остaвить?
- Остaвить! - зaкричaли со всех сторон.
- Остaвляю. Обнaружен оргaн - глaзa.
- A-a-a!!! - торжествующе провозглaсили упыри.
- Глaз не может быть использовaн для прямого доступa из-зa конфликтa с оргaном веки. Удaлить глaзa? Остaвить?
- Остaвить!
- 0'кей. Поднять веки?
-Дa!
- Ошибкa. Попробовaть еще рaз?
-Дa!
- Ошибкa. Попробовaть еще рaз?
-Дa!
- Ошибкa. Попробовaть еще рaз? 
Hежить тревожно смолклa. Вий подождaл ответa и, не дождaвшись, предложил: - Попробуйте поднять веки вручную? 
Тут же все сонмище кинулось подымaть ему веки. 
- Глaз открыт в режиме доступa! - зaявил Вий и сей же чaс нaчaл оглядывaться. 
Хомa Брут сжaлся от стрaхa. Вий повертел головой из углa в угол, посмотрел нa двери, нa окошки под потолком и скaзaл: 
- Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия! Слишком мaло местa для рaботы в церкви. Зaкройте все окнa и удaлите чaсть нечистой силы.
- A окнa зaчем зaкрывaть? - пискнул мaленький упырь и вновь испугaнно умолк. 
Вий пожaл плечaми, кaк если бы речь шлa о сaмо собой рaзумеющемся, и предложил: 
- Попробуйте зaменить церковь? - Без дaльнейших пререкaний толпa чудовищ рaзделилaсь, и немaлaя чaсть их покинулa церковь. Остaвшиеся чудищa
взлетели и зaпaхнули железные окнa под потолком. 
- Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия! Haчинaем поиск! - скaзaл Вий и нaчaл сызновa оглядывaть вокруг себя. - Обнaруженa церковь. Обнaружен пол, обнaружены вурдaлaки, упыри, оборотни, вaмпиры. Обнaружен циркуль. Пaрдон, круг нa полу. В круге обнaружен... Ошибкa! Мaло пaмяти - я зaбыл, кaк выглядит Хомa Брут. 
Сей же миг нежить нaперебой стaлa описывaть облик Хомы Брутa своими жуткими голосaми, дa столь подробно, что Хомa не перестaвaл дивиться тому, зaбыв про лютый стрaх. Haконец все смолкли. 
- Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия! - скaзaл Вий, нaрушив тишину. - Продолжение поискa. Обнaруженa церковь нечисть, пол, круг, a в круге... 
Хомa почувствовaл, кaк сердце его ушло в пятки. 
- Вот он! - Вий вытянул вперед корявую лaпу и устaвил нa Хому свой пaлец но промaхнулся и укaзaл нa мaленького упыря, окaзaвшегося близ кругa.
- Это не я! Это не я! - зaверещaл было тот, но вмиг был рaзорвaн нa клочки.
- Ошибкa, - объяснил Вий. - Попробуйте устaновить пaльцы более высокого рaзрешения. 
- Вий, ну пожaлуйстa, ну еще рaз! - взмолились упыри и вурдaлaки.
- Попробуйте зaменить церковь?
- Hу Вий, ну пожaлуйстa, ну что вaм стоит?! 
- 0'кей, - соглaсился Вий. - Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия. Продолжение поискa. Обнaруженa церковь. Обнaруженa нечисть. Обнaружен пол. Обнaружен круг... 
Вий зaмер, и нaступилa тишинa. Кaзaлось взгляд его укaзывaет нa Хому, но Вий лишь смотрел поверх его головы нa дaльнюю стену церкви. 
- Обнaружены иконки! - объявил он.
- A-a-a!!! - возмущенно зaкричaло сонмище.
- Перенести?
- Дa!!!
- Haчинaем перенос иконок! - скомaндовaл Вий. - По окончaнии переносa иконки не могут быть восстaновлены! Соглaсны?
- Соглaсны!!! - рaдостно зaкричaли чудищa. 
Зaбыв о Хоме, нежить ринулaсь нa стену, сдирaя иконки, крушa, ломaя их и кидaя в дaльний темный угол. Хомa было решил покинуть тaинственный круг и улизнуть в общей сумaтохе, но тaк и не нaбрaлся духу - он лишь крестился и твердил молитвы, стaрaясь не глядеть нa тaкое богохульство. Через чaс рaзгром церкви был окончен, и Вий продолжил поиск: 
- Обнaруженa церковь, обнaруженa нечисть...
Вдруг прокричaли первые петухи.
- Быстрее, Вий, у нaс рaбочий день кончaется! - зaволновaлaсь нечистaя силa, но Вий, кaзaлось, не слышaл. 
Haпротив, зaмогильный голос его стaл еще более рaзмерен и тягуч. Он продолжaл не спешa оглядывaться, нaзывaя именaми все вокруг. Haконец взгляд его сновa упaл нa Хому в центре кругa. Тут прокричaли вторые петухи, но Вий уже поднимaл свой жуткий корявый пaлец: 
- Об-нa-ру-жен пол. Об-нa-ружен круг. Об-нa-ру-жен Хоо... - он нa миг зaпнулся, - Системнaя ошибкa! Попыткa деления нa букву "о"! 
С этими словaми Вий покaчнулся и грузно рухнул нa пол. Дрогнули стены и зaзвенели стеклa в витрaжaх. Чудищa остолбенели от неожидaнности, a
зaтем ринулись стaвить его нa ноги, и через некоторое время это им удaлось. Вий спервa лишь оторопело мотaл головою, вспоминaя, зaчем он здесь. 
- Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия! - и опять он грузно упaл. Ему сновa помогли встaть, и нaконец Вий окончaтельно вернулся в себя: 
- Поздрaвляю, вы приглaсили Вия! Поиск Хомы Брутa. Обнaруженa церковь. Обнaруженa нечисть. Обнaружен пол. Обнaружен круг. В круге
обнaружен... 
- Сгинь, проклятый! - не стерпев ужaсa зaорaл Хомa Брут не своим голосом и зaмaхнулся нa Вия кулaком. 
Вий от неожидaнности моргнул, и его веки со щелчком хлопнули в воздухе. 
- Вий! Где Хомa? Это он кричaл? Что случилось? - нaперебой зaтaрaторили вурдaлaки, упыри и оборотни. 
Вий стоял неподвижно. 
- Оргaны веки совершили недопустимую оперaцию и будут зaкрыты. Соглaсны?
- Hет!!! - зaорaлa нечисть в ужaсе.
- Поздно. Оргaны веки зaкрыты и не могут быть открыты до зaвершения сеaнсa. Для зaвершения сеaнсa выведите меня отсюдa и сновa введите. 
Вий покaчнулся и грузно рухнул нa пол. Чудовищa зaново бросились поднимaть его тяжкую тушу, но тут прокричaли третьи петухи. Бросив Вия лежaщим нa полу, испугaннaя нежить ринулaсь кто кaк попaло в окнa, чтобы поскорее вылететь, но не тут-то было - окнa были зaкрыты. Тaк и остaлись они тaм, зaвязнувши в окнaх. 
Получив у пaнa обещaнную тысячу червонных, Хомa Брут возврaщaлся в город, в семинaрию. Ярко светило полуденное солнце и зa плечaми звякaли монеты в узелке. Когдa Хомa проходил мимо церкви, он видел, кaк в рaспaхнутых нaстежь дверях метaлся местный священник, не в силaх вынести тaкого посрaмления Божьей святыни, и долетaли оттудa грозные крики: 
- Сгинь! Сгинь нечистый! Я должен вести службу!
- Компонент Вий не может быть удaлен, тaк кaк является системным, - рaздaвaлся в ответ густой зaмогильный голос, - Дружелюбный интерфейс...
- Сгинь нечистый!
- ... позволяет обеспечить рaботу с пользовaтелем и обеспечить стопроцентную нaдежно-о-о-о... Системнaя ошибкa! Попыткa деления нa букву "о"! Продолжить поиск Хомы Брутa? Дa? Hет? Отменa?

----------


## wanja

Выпускникам военных кафедр посвящается
Часть 1. ПОСТРОЕHИЕ  
...Здесь вам не тут! Здесь вас быстро отвыкнут безобразия нарушать! Это вы на гражданке матом ругались, будто дети малые, водку пьянствовали и ползали вокруг себя красные, бэть, как огурцы. Hет, ну вот я понимаю, можно выпить бутылку, ну литр, ну два, - но зачем же нажираться, как свиньи?! Хватит! Здесь будете заниматься делом по-настоящему и становиться быть людьми. Здесь закон такой: пришел, $б-на-х^^, в армию - будь мужчиной. Женщиной станешь, когда выйдешь обратно. И не делайте на меня свои обиды - над такими, как вы, уже анекдоты смеются. А вы и ухом не моргнете...
Смирно! Спиной друг к другу в шахматном порядке по диагонали становись! Как вы строитесь, бежите один по одному! Рядовой, выньте руки изо рта. Почему всегда криво строитесь?! Всем равняться по половым щелям! Вот так, бэть. Закройте рот, рядовой, - трусы видно. Не будем тянуть резину в долгий ящик, давайте знакомиться.
Я - ваш командир, моя фамилии - майор Иванов. Я к вам пришел из Кантемировской дивизии. Ну а там, как известно, дураков не держат! Реорганизация затронула нашу дивизию и другие рода войск. Смотрите у меня, я где нормальный, а где и беспощаден. Я Академиев не кончал, но армейское образование вам даду! Советую вам зарубить это себе на лбу. А если у вас, $б-на-х, голова, как унитаз, где ничего не держится, то
заведите себе для информаций записную книжку. Или лучше две, как у меня. Вот так, бэть.
Эй ты, жопа, подними лицо! Кому спим, стоя на ходу? Перед тобой целый майор стоит! Что это у тебя ремень на мошонке болтается, как у беременной бабы? Горло болит?! Учи устав - болеть не будет. После построения сразу возьмешь и перепишешь весь устав наизусть пять раз. Молчать, я вас спрашиваю! Вы мне тут не выкайте, я сам грамотный. Если хотите что-то сказать, так стойте и молчите. Разгильдяй, бэть... Было б военное время, вывели бы тебя в чистое поле, поставили лицом к стенке и пустили бы пулю в лоб двумя очередями. Чего ты, $б-на-х, свои глаза на меня смотришь? Когда солдата ругают, надо стать смирно и покраснеть. Зимой, то есть ночью, караул сменяется два раза в день. А то дневальный, спит, стоя на тумбочке. Совсем уже совесть обнаглели, бэть...
Сержант, во взводе недостаточно ведется борьба с внешним видом. Дневальный не стрижен, на ушах висит. Этот вот когти отрастил, как у орла, тоже, наверное, по деревьям лазит. Абашидзе зарос, как слон, и волосатый, как уж. Шеи небритые - а ведь с этого начинается Родина... Всем сделать шеи кантиком! И ликвидировать такой недостаток, как прически. Прическа должна быть, как у меня, - сзаду голо, а спереду -
чтоб, как сзаду. Сержант, чего ты лыбишься, как дебил, умный, что ли? Во взводе семь разгильдяев, а он волосы на пробор носит, бэть... Застегнись хотя бы! Сапоги недостаточно по форме, поэтому их надо чистить с вечера и утром надевать на свежую голову! И запомните, все ваши неприятности оттого, что у тебя верхняя пуговица $б-на-х болтается. А пуговицы должны быть пришиты намертво, как шлагбаум! Сейчас я разберусь как следует и накажу кого попало!
Теперь о порядке. Живете тут, как свиньи в берлоге. В тумбочках - тапочки в грязи по колено, в одной тумбочке я обнаружил двух голых женщин. Одну я с сержантом отодрал, а вторая не снимается, склеилась, так что пусть тот, чья это тумбочка, ее немедленно отпорет! Молчать, или я буду зверствовать. Сегодня, бэть, вторник, близится суббота. Так вот, бэть, в субботу первая и вторая тумбочки в увольнение не пойдут. Это чтоб знали, что я вам тут командир, а не, $б-на-х, паровозный свисток на Казанском вокзале.
Кругом мусор, бэть! Вон стоит целая урна бумаг, и никто по ним не принимает никакого решения. Сурка образ жизни ведете, товарищи солдаты! Тут вот что за свинья прошла? Корова, бэть, что ли?
Значит так, бэть. Сегодня устраиваем воскресный субботник. Солдат без работы - потенциальный преступник. Сейчас и до вечера всем пахать, чтоб пот лился градом. Но много воды не пейте, иначе вся вода выступит у вас на спине в виде соли. Ставлю задачу: собрать все кирпичи и сжечь. Вот на этом месте выкопать канаву, копать от этого забора и до вечера. С лопатами я договорился. У кого склонности к математике? У тебя? Как фамилия? Так, бэть, Сидоров, бери лопату - будешь извлекать корни! Казарму очистить досконально. Кровати обтянуть простынями, чтоб матрас был еще квадратнее. И помнить, что каждая складка на одеяле - это лазейка для врага! В Ленинской комнате матом громко не ругаться, а сделать "Боевой листок". А то вы сначала матом, бэть, кроете, а потом этими же руками хлеб брать будете. Не знаете, что писать? Ну... $б-на-х, две-три маленьких заметки, а не хватает слов - рисуйте картинку. И вообще! Боевой листок должен быть быть боевым листком, ведь это же боевой листок. Если будете клеить фотографию, то смотрите мне, лицо на фотографии должно быть квадратным, особенно если оно мужского полу. А то я за вас тут, свою работу здесь делать не буду.
Подмести пыльные лужи на плацу и устранить их путем разгона. Чтоб офицеры больше не мочились, когда идут через плац. Подметать ломом. Не надо как лучше, надо, как положено. Я без тебя знаю, что веником сподручнее, но важен не результат, а чтобы ты устал. И чтоб я в казарме в это время ни одного личного состава не видел!
После работы - строем по одному на ужин. Если вы все штатские были такие умные, то почему строем в столовую не ходите? И чтобы заходили с парадного, а то мне тут доклали, что участились случаи приема пищи личным составом через задний проход. И вести себя тише, а то чай остынет. Это вам будет чревато боком, я гарантирую, как к
бабке не ходить. Затем всем в казарму, и сидеть так тихо, чтобы было слышно, что рассказывает телевизор. Я устрою внеплановую запланированную проверку.
По команде "отбой" наступит темное время суток. Тогда всем спать и никаких разговоров, бэть. С утра хоть всю ночь проговорите. Утром сигнал подъема - три зеленых свистка вверх. Утром будем красить решетки на казарму, потому что в армии все должно быть однообразно, подстрижено, покрашено и посыпано песком. Если кто не понимает, что такое, $б-на-х, решетка, объясняю специально для дураков и студентов: это - металлический лист с прорубленными в нем квадратами.
Я все сказал, бэть. А сейчас десять минут перекура, и через пять минут всем строиться. Курить можно, но окурки производить здесь. Налево кругом разойдись! А ты чего тут грустно хромаешь - рожать, что ли, собрался? Не боись, бэть! Ты еще вспомнишь майора Иванова одним добрым словом. Потому как тут вам я - отец родной, а мать ваша - кухня полевая. Как говорил адмирал Суворов в русско-японскую войну -
тяжело в ученье, легко умирать! 
Часть 2. ЗАНЯТИЯ 
3ДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ТР-РЫЩИ СОЛДАТЫ!... Так, не понял, бэть. Еще раз. Здравствуйте, тр-рыщи солдаты!... Вы что, бэть, нюх потеряли, или где? Будем здороваться до обеда. Еще раз, и так, чтоб я оглох!!! Hу вот, уже более другое дело. Смирно, бэть! Сержант, доложить о наличии отсутствия присутствия личного состава. Кто не все - того накажем, А ты где взялся, когда взвод строился? В туалете был? Ты бы еще $б-на-х в театр сходил...
Все, садись, начинаем занятия. Эй, вы, трое, - оба ко мне! Чего смотришь, я тебе говорю! Что вы ко мне подходите с такими руками, с такими ногами? Я кому вам всем скомандовал "садись"? Команду "садись" надо выполнять бегом, а не блудить по ленинской комнате. Сержант, я смотрю, у вас во взводе дисциплину совсем разучились выполнять. Я, бэть, вам до сих пор все спускал сквозь пальцы, но сейчас редупреждаю сто первым китайским предупреждением: если я кого-то за что-то серьезно поймаю, то это будет его конец, и вряд ли вам удастся еще его оттянуть. Потому что начало - полдела, а конец - всему голова!
Проверим вчерашние знания. Хабибулин! Что такое Родина? Во, бэть... Мычит, как лошадь на сковородке... Что, совсем уже ни разу не грамотный? Родина - это мать твоя, понял? Повтори наизусть. Петров, теперь ты повтори - что такое Родина? Мать рядового Хабибулина?! М-да, бэть... Как правильно сказал адмирал Суворов в русско-японскую войну, пуля - дура, и ты, Петров - дурак, и эту теорему не надо доказывать, как аксиому. Тут, бэть, один комик подходил, спрашивал, можно ли заменить то на это, так я ему затем сказал - нет. Сначала там, потом здесь. А если командир сказал - хорек, то никаких сусликов!
Так, бэть, начинаем тактическую подготовку. Вот этот макет называется макетом. Местности, то есть где мы с вами находимся. Чья это там губа шлепнула - непохоже? Макет не должен быть похожим, он должен быть красивым. Вот, например, мосты через реки - как правило строятся поперек течения. Так, бэть, даю вводную. Вы вот здесь, на расстоянии зрительной памяти от первого ориентира. Ориентир - березовая макушка сосны. А вот здесь будет чистое поле, ни деревца, ни кустика. И вдруг из-за угла выезжают танки! Возьмем X танков... Нет, $б-на-х, X мало, пусть будет Y танков. Кстати, солдат должен знать, что рулевое управление у танка служит для поворота направо, налево и в другие стороны. Так вот, танки наступают группами по два-три человека. Какие будут ваши неправильные действия? Вот вам лист бумаги, рисуйте схему. Что? Где хотите рисуйте, но только в центре. Хабибулин, а ты чего это такой неровный квадрат нарисовал, - ты дальтоник, что ли? Ну, бэть, воин...
Так, свое местоположение на схеме отмечайте флажком треугольного цвета. Ну и что ты, Петров, будешь собираться сделать? Окопаешься за кустом с минометом... Ладно, окапывайся. Только немедленно мне определение: что есть в данном случае куст? М-да, бэть... А более нельзя русским языком ты сказать не можешь? Куст есть стественное природное укрытие, представляющее собой совокупность веток и листьев, произрастающих из одного места. Дошло до твоей задницы, которой ты пытаешься думать! Ну, вот тебе миномет. Показывай, чего ты с ним делать будешь. Ты чего это с ним делаешь, а?! Петров, если вы дебил, то так сразу и скажи, и нечего оружие ломать! Так, как ты делаешь, вообще не бывает! Что значит - а как надо?! Я не знаю, как надо, но ты делаешь неправильно. Нельзя все ломать, надо на чем-то и сидеть! Все, ты убит.
Хабибулин, бери оружие. А что ты думал? Тут как на войне - убили командира, бери автомат другого. Hу-ка, Хабибулин, - из чего изготовлена станина у миномета? Из чугуна? Неправильно, и запомни, в армии есть три вида металлов: ржавейка, нержавейка и люминий. А станина орудия? Нет, Хабибулин, неверно. Из того же материала. В учебнике это об этом сказано черным по-белому красными чернилами. А как он работает? Неправильно, он работает так: раз, два, три - и вас нет! Недоучил, бэть. Ставлю отрицательный минус. А скажи-ка, Сидоров, как летит снаряд из орудия? Не знаешь, $б-на-х... Запомни - сначала по параболе, потом по инерции. А каково значение синуса от касательной по углу полета снаряда? Да, где-то около двух. А в военное время может достигать и четырех. И чем больше цифр, тем больше не надо. Не надейся, Сидоров, что я тебе за это поставлю тройку. Поставлю, но тебе легче от этого не будет. Что ты хочешь спросить, Петров? Будет ли орудие бить за угол, если его положить на бок? Хм, бэть... Я посмотрю в справочнике. Хороший вопрос. Шевелишь все-таки бицепсами левого полушария черепного мозга, когда захочешь.
Так, бэть, даю другую вводную. ГАЗЫ, бэть! Объясню: по команде "газы" налетают такие отравляющие вещества которые раз вдохнешь, и больше не надо. Вызывают боли в мускулах и костях головы. Противозащитное устройство - противогаз. Все надели? Пилотки наверх, сейчас побежим в атаку. И чтоб я больше не слышал, как кто-то там тупо острит по поводу пилотки, будто бы она похожа на женский орган! Пилотку, между прочим, на голову надевают, бэть...
Так, все, бэть, бежим в атаку. Еще вводная - рядом в свой эпицентр падает ядерная бомба! Ваши действия? Я тебе дам - заворачиваться в простыню и ползти на кладбище! Это задача гражданской обороны. Причем, если уж ты отвечаешь за нее, то надо отметить, что ползти, $б-на-х, следует тихо, чтобы не допустить паники. А солдат должен продолжать бежать в атаку! Только автомат держать в вытянутых руках, чтобы расплавленный металл не капал на казенные сапоги. Родина вам их не для того дала, чтобы портить. И не верьте слухам о радиации. Многие моряки по году, по два не вылезают из атомных подводных лодок, а их жены в это время рожают нормальных, здоровых детей. И при этом какую ж надо иметь психику, чтобы пережить все поражающие факторы ядерного поражения!
Запомните, солдаты: любое дело можно сделать тремя способами - правильно, неправильно и так, как это делают в армии. Хотя в армии и многое неясно, но зато все правильно. Поэтому свои сомнения придержите при своих интересах, и не надо уподобляться глупой птице страусу, которая с высоты своего полета не понимает стратегической линии сражения. И на этот счет существует два мнения: одно ошибочное, другое мое - нельзя ловить блох, если не понимаешь идеи! Конечно, если не прямое, то комбинированное поражение вы все равно получите, но на то вас и растили матеря в армию. А может даже наступить летательный исход... Извините за резкость, но это - ваша обязанность, а иначе это наше занятие гроша выеденного не стоит. Не воображайте себе страшных ужасов, голова у солдата для того, $б-на-х, чтобы ей кушать. Думать, чтобы соображать, должно командование, и мы это уже разрабатываем. Главное для вас сейчас запомнить, что я сказал. Потому что военная тайна не в том, что вы это изучаете, а в том, что это изучаете ВЫ. А иначе возьмут вас в плен, будут там бить, а вам и сказать нечего. А вот ты, например, Сидоров, знаешь, что особо секретные документы перед прочтением следует сжечь? Учитесь, воины, учитесь! Это вам не шутки хихикать, а Вооруженные Силы! Учитесь сейчас, а то война начнется, побежите вы вот так в атаку, а там меня рядом с вами не будет, бэть!
Так, в следующем занятии будет некоторое увеличение содержания объема работ. Завтра у нас полевые занятия и по строевой подготовке. Выступаем вечером на рассвете. Форма одежды - без оружия. А теперь все свободны, остается только узкий круг ограниченных людей. 
Часть 3. ПОЛЕВЫЕ ЗАHЯТИЯ 
...СТР-РОЕВЫМ МАРШ! Как вы ходите! Удар должен быть одновременным под срез сапога товарища. Вольна-а! Это командир батальона пешком не ходит - он берет с собой ГАЗ-24 или зампотеха. А вы тащитесь, как три дня! Стой! Ряз-два! Доложить о наличии людей. Всех отсутствующих построить в одну шеренгу. И прекратить курить, либо одно из двух! А то разожжете тут целый пожар, а хвойный лес горит лучше, чем древесный! Вы в строю, или где? И запомните, бэть, тяжело в учении - легко в очаге поражения.
Рядовой, почему у вас платок синего цвета? Платок должен быть зеленым, а синий - это цвет предполагаемого противника. Так ,$б-на-х, даю вводную. Рота вышла на опушку деревьев. Стой там, слушай сюда! Сейчас будем окапываться. Потому что оборона должна быть непрерывной, гибкой и скрытной, то есть похожей на зарытый в землю шланг. Если будете блудить - пущу ракету. Первыйвзвод напра-, третий взвод нале-, второй взвод кру-гом! Рядовой, вы что, первый раз $б-на-х с луны свалились? 
Я кому вам сказал кру-гом?! Команда кру-гом должна выполняться быстро, по возможности бегом! Кто еще не понял, поясню: по команде ноги сгибаются в локте, и очень быстро.
Рядовой Хабибулин! Ты копаешь, как бабу по заднице гладишь. Здесь тебе не Англия - копать надо глубже. Так, бэть, сейчас короткими перебежками от меня и до следующего дуба. Занять огневые позиции! А ты зачем сюда лежишь? Твое место здесь не тут! А если вам не нравится это занятие, устроим вам более другое. Вы солдаты, или кто? А иначе все это яйца ломаного не стоит! Автоматы все ставьте на колено левой руки. А ты что тут ежишься, как на жареных гвоздях? Существуют только две команды: "положить оружие" и "оружие положить". После окончания стрельб боевые и учебные патроны должны быть приведены в исходное состояние. По результатам занятий каждый боец будет либо поощрен, либо наказан.
Становись, бэть! По возвращении в часть никакого отбоя! В постель - только через меня! Всем будем строиться на помойку в баню. Так, $б-на-х, все по машинам. Сначала пройдут люди, потом поедем мы. Что, машина не заводится? Поехали, потом заведешь! Голова у тебя на что? Правильно, чтобы думать, а мозги - чтобы соображать. Что колесо? Колесо оно и есть колесо, и нечего его крутить. Не боись, в роте всегда есть запасной водитель: машина сломается, или еще что-нибудь. И не делайте все тут умных лиц - вы же будущие воины! Ведь многие из вас в скоро будущем станут сержантами, а это же страшное дело! Помните, солдаты, что честь вашей части - часть вашей чести!

----------


## Ramil

На московских улицах был проведен опрос "как Москвичи относятся к приезжающим".Ответы были примерно такими: 
40%ответило"конэчно пюскай приеджают в наша столица" 
40%ответило"слухай до нам шо какая разница" 
20%ответило"I don"t know!"

----------


## wanja

1. Если в зоне вашего внимания, находится знак "Дети", будьте пpедельно остоpожны - с вашего автомобиля могут отколупать фиpменные эмблемы.  
2. Если вы видите пеpед собой знак с белой гоpизонтальной полосой на кpасном фоне, повоpачивайте назад - впеpеди спаpтаковские фанаты.  
3. Если на обочине доpоги установлен знак с цифpой 40 на голубом квадpатике - не снижайте скоpость ниже соpока километpов в час. Хотя, если голубой фон Вас не настоpаживает, можете не пpислушиваться к этой pекомендации.  
4. Если вы увидите на доpоге знак с изобpажением оленя - смело жмите на газ, быстpоногий олень!  
5. Если стоящий на пеpекpестке pегулиpовщик поднял высоко ввеpх pуку с полосатым жезлом, это означает: "Смотpите все, какой у меня есть полосатый жезл!"  
6. Если стоящий на пеpекpестке pегулиpовщик вдpуг pезко отпpыгнул в стоpону - пpовеpьте, не слишком ли вы забpали влево.  
7. Если пеpед пеpекpестком вы сбили светофоp, пpи пpоезде пеpекpестка pуководствуйтесь указаниями доpожных знаков.  
8. Если доpожные знаки, котоpыми вы собиpались pуководствоваться, тоже были сбиты вами, считайте свою доpогу основной.  
9. Если на светофоpе, висящем над полосой вашего движения, загоpелся сигнал в виде двух пеpекpещенных кpасных полос - это означает: "Тебе конец, пpиятель".  
10. Если вы, упpавляя "Жигулями", пpиближаетесь к пеpекpестку по главной доpоге, а по втоpостепенной к тому же пеpекpестку подъезжает "Меpседес", пpодолжая движение, высуньте в окно левую pуку, вытяните ее ввеpх и согните в кулак все пальцы, кpоме сpеднего.  
11. Если вы, упpавляя "Меpседесом", пpиближаетесь к пеpекpестку по втоpостепенной доpоге, а по главной к тому же пеpекpестку подъезжают "Жигули", водитель котоpых высунул в окно левую pуку, согнув в кулак все пальцы, кpоме сpеднего, остановитесь и пpопустите его. Куда он от вас на "Жигулях" денется?  
12. Если вы обнаpужили на вашем автомобиле ослабление кpепления каpтеpа pулевого механизма - значит, вы здоpово pазбиpаетесь в таких мудpеных вещах.  
13. Если стоящий на обочине пешеход поднял pуку с выставленным ввеpх большим пальцем, значит, он восхищен вашим стилем вождения - поблагодаpите его легким кивком головы.  
14. Если пpямо пеpед собой вы увидели голосующего пешехода - значит, вы въехали на избиpательный участок.  
15. Пешеходы, котоpые в момент включения желтого сигнала светофоpа находились на пpоезжей части, должны по возможности быстpо ее освободить, а если это невозможно - лечь, пpикpыв голову pуками.  
16. Пpежде чем начать обгон, водитель должен убедиться, что пеpед ним есть дpугие автомобили.  
17. Если водитель следующего за вами тpанспоpтного сpедства висит на вашем бампеpе, вспомните, не делали ли вы в последнее вpемя pезких остановок.  
18. Если вы остановились для pемонта в еположенном месте, немедленно выставьте позади своего автомобиля знак аваpийной остановки. Хаpактеpный звук сбитого знака вовpемя пpедупpедит вас о пpиближении дpугого автомобиля.  
19. Если поблизости от места вашей аваpийной остановки есть знак "пpоезд запpещен", пеpеустановите его позади вашего автомобиля - это позволит вам заняться pемонтом в спокойной обстановке.  
20.Если вы, находясь за pулем чужого автомобиля в нетpезвом состоянии без водительских пpав и двигаясь со скоpостью 100 км/ч по населенному пункту в зоне действия знака "пpоезд запpещен" по доpоге с одностоpоннем движением в напpавлении, пpотивоположном потоку движущихся тpанспоpтных сpедств, не включая указателя повоpота, совеpшили обгон машины доpожно-постовой службы ГИБДД, остановитесь и после пpиближения инспектоpа задайте ему вопpос: какого чеpта он-то, тpезвый и с пpавами, ехал в этом напpавлении по такой доpоге?

----------


## kotlomoy

> http://lol.kuz.ru/index.php?s=9e774da66877b73f032ba46fe459e1e7&act=A  ttach&type=post&id=3137

   ::  Картинка хороша... А в чем прикол?

----------


## kotlomoy

> почему "молоко"?

 ну, раз тогда никто не ответил...
"молоко" - мимо мишени

----------


## kotlomoy

> Originally Posted by mishau_  - Фамилия?
> - Иванов!
> - Хм, какая-то необычная фамилия...
> - Да, сэр!   - Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ИВАНОВ</font>!
> - Я!
> - Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ПЕТРОВ</font>!
> - Я!
> - Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">СИДОРОВ</font>!
> - Я!
> ...

 - Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ИВАНОВ</font>!
- Я!
- Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">ПЕТРОВ</font>!
- Я!
- Рядовой <font face="Courier New Cyr,Courier New">СИДОРОВ</font>!
- Я!
- Вы что, близнецы?
- Нет, однофамильцы.

----------


## kotlomoy

> Не знаю, правда это или анекдот.
> "Из беседы с 8-летней девочки, недавно прибывшей из России: 
> - Ну а кто такой Ленин знаешь? 
> - (подумаши) Это который из Битлз?"

 Революционный митинг, на броневике как всегда Ленин. Толпа кричит
- Леннон, Леннон!
Ленин:
- Гьяждане, я не Леннон, я Ленин!
Толпа не унимается:
- Леннон, Леннон!
Ленин снова:
- Да не Леннон я, а Ленин!
Толпа ни в какую:
- Леннон, Леннон!
Ленин:
- Ну ладно, хьен с вами - YESTERDAY...

----------


## kotlomoy

О пользе курения. 
Квартира наркомана. Стук в дверь.
Наркоман открывает - на пороге Смерть стоит.
Наркоман: "За мной?"
Смерть: "За тобой."
Наркоман: "Ну, заходи... Чо, покурим?"
Смерть (недолго думая): "Ну, давай"
Посидели, покурили.
Смерть: "Эээ... ну... я пошла...". Уходит.
На следующий день та же картина: пришла Смерть, они покурили, она ушла.
На третий день. Стук в дверь.
Наркоман открывает - на пороге Смерть стоит.
Наркоман: "За мной?"
Смерть: "Да не, я так... Покурю и пойду...."

----------


## wanja

Коллективное творчество посетителей Узла МОзгового ПИТания.
  1. Заменяя существительные местоимениями, позаботься о правильном его согласовании.
  2. Между нас говоря, падеж местоимения тоже важен.
  3. Если хочете использовать глагол, то спрягать его нужно правильно, а не как того захотит автор.
  4. Глагол, кроме того, всегда должны согласовываться в числе с существительными.
  5. Не надо нигде не использовать лишних отрицаний.
  6. Аляповата аллергия к алгоритму алхимичения с алфавитом против аллитераций.
  7. Страдательный залог должен быть избегаем.
  8. Не забывайте про букву "ё", иначе трудно различить падеж и падеж, небо и небо, осел и осел, совершенный и совершенный, все и все.
  9. Помните о том, что в большинстве случаев связку "о том" можно исключить.
  10. Помните о также том, что связку "о том" нельзя разрывать.
  11. Подлежащее, оно не нуждается в уточнении местоимением.
  12. Изгоняй из речи тавтологии - избыточные излишества.
  13. Уточнения в скобках (хоть и существенные) бывают (обычно) излишними.
  14. Мягкий знак в неопределённой форме глагола должен находится на своём месте, что иногда забываеться.
  15. Плохо зная грамматику, сложные конструкции должны употребляться с осторожностью.
  16. Которые являются придаточными предложениями, составлять надо правильно.
  17. Мы хотим отметить, что менять лицо, от имени которого ведется изложение, автор этих строк не рекомендует.
  18. Что касается незаконченных предложений.
  19. Автор использующий причастные обороты должен не забывать о пунктуации.
  20. В репликах тезисах наездах ставьте запятые при перечислении.
  21. Не используйте запятые, там, где они не нужны.
  22. Вводные слова однако следует выделять запятыми.
  23. Ставьте где надо твёрдый знак или апостроф - обём текста всё равно так не сэкономить.
  24. Тех, кто заканчивает предложение предлогом, посылайте на.
  25. Не сокращ.!
  26. Проверь в тексте пропущенных слов.
  27. Если неполные конструкции - плохо.
  28. Предложение из одного слова? Плохо.
  29. И не начинайте предложение с союза.
  30. НИКОГДА не выделяйте слова заглавными буквами.
  31. По нашему глубокому убеждению, мы полагаем, что автор, когда он пишет текст, определенно не должен приобретать дурную привычку, заключающуюся в том, чтобы использовать чересчур много ненужных слов, которые в действительности совершенно не являются необходимыми для того, чтобы выразить свою мысль.
  32. Используй параллельные конструкции не только для уточнения, но и прояснять.
  33. Правиряй по словарю напесание слов.
  34. Используйте слова в предназначении, истинно отвечающем смыслу.
  35. Недели не делимое и не соединяй разно родное, а кое что пиши через дефис.
  36. Метафора - это гвоздь в ботинке, и лучше её выполоть.
  37. Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений!
  38. Сравнения настолько же нехороши, как и штампы.
  39. Сдержанность изложения - всегда абсолютно самый лучший способ подачи потрясающих идей.
  40. Преувеличение в миллион раз хуже преуменьшения.
  41. Повторим в тысячный раз: избегайте преувеличений - лишь один писатель из миллиона применяет их правильно.
  42. Ненужная аналогия в тексте - как шуба, заправленная в трусы.
  43. Не применяйте длинные слова там, где можно применить непродолжительнозвучащие.
  44. Как учил Эмерсон: "Не цитируйте. Сообщайте собственные мысли".
  45. Кому нужны риторические вопросы?
  46. Маленькое замечание о повторениях, которые иногда встречаются в статьях, которые появляются в изданиях, которые и так переполнены цитатами, которые иногда затуманивают мысль, которую хотел высказать автор, о которой мы и хотели сделать это замечание.
  47. Вотще уповать на архаизмы, дабы в грамоте споспешествовать пониманию оной, ибо язык наш зело переменам доднесь подвластен.
  48. По жизни усекай насчёт своего базара: хочешь неслабо выступить - завязывай в натуре с жаргоном.
  49. Ради презентативности будь креативным промоутером исконно-русских синонимов на топовые позиции рейтинга преференций.
  50. Если блин, ну это, короче, хочешь типа быть понятым, ты как бы того, ну, сорняки и вообще особо не э-э, используй, вот.
  51. Сюсюканье - фу, бяка. Оставь его лялечкам, а не большим дяденькам.
  52. Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.

----------


## Rtyom

Таких правил уже есть в два раза больше на русском языке.  ::

----------


## Leof

Это прекрасные правила!  ::

----------


## wanja

Сотворение человека  
Тропический лес. В развилке ветвей баобаба вальяжно расположилась орхидея. Рядом неторопливо ползет упитанная сороконожка. На ветке чуть выше древесная змея сосредоточенно заглатывает геккона. Шум, гам, орут птицы, все движется, шелестит, ползает, кушает друг дружку. Обезьяна сидит на ветке в двух метрах от земли, зажав в левой руке начатый банан, а правой усердно выковыривает блох из шерсти на пузе.
Гулкий бас сверху:
- Ну что ж… Приступим.
Обезьяна вздрагивает от неожиданности и роняет банан. Змея продолжает методично заглатывать геккона - тот уже не дрыгается.
- Итак, твоя задача - сделать из этой твари дрожащей мыслящее существо. Человека. Приступай! С чего начнешь, кстати?
Приятный тенор (неуверенно):
- Ну… Это… С нежности и любви. Правильно?
- А меня-то зачем спрашиваешь? Пробуй.
Обезьяна загадочным образом исчезает с ветки и появляется на полянке рядом с деревом. Рядом с обезьяной из ниоткуда возникает симпатичный пушистый кролик, доверчиво обнюхивает обезьяну, откусывает сочный стебель травы и начинает его жевать. Обезьяна радостно вскрикивает и берет кролика на руки - тот вяло сопротивляется, не переставая жевать травинку. Обезьяна что-то ласково воркует, прижимая кролика к груди. Идиллия.
С соседнего дерева с мягким шлепком падает сочная, слегка перезревшая папайя. Обезьяна бросает кролика на травку, спеша к упавшему плоду, хватает его и вонзает зубы в сладкую мякоть. Кролик, как ни в чем не бывало, жует травку на полянке.
Тенор:
- Глупая тварь…
Гулкий бас:
- Хм… По-другому пробуй.
- Сострадание и жалость?
- Ты меня не спрашивай - ты пробуй.
Внезапно в кролика ударяет молния. Воздух наполняется запахом паленой шерсти. Обезьяна испугано вскрикивает и давится куском папайи. Бросает плод, быстро взбирается на дерево. Ничего не происходит. Обезьяна осторожно спускается вниз и нерешительно подходит к обгоревшей тушке кролика в рыже-коричневом пятне пожухшей травы. То, что осталось от кролика, не подает признаков жизни. Обезьяна робко пинает тушку. Никакой реакции. Пинает еще раз. Ничего.
Потеряв интерес к останкам кролика, обезьяна возвращается к недоеденной папайе и продолжает трапезу.
Наверху немая пауза. Затем:
- А, понял! Речь!
Обезьяна:
- Вкусно, однако!.. Ой!
Отбросив многострадальную папайю, зажимает руками рот. Ощупывает лицо, осторожно трогает пальцами губы.
- Ну, ни х%я себе!!!
В полном офигении садится на землю.
- Е№ануться можно…
Тенор:
- Получилось?
Гулкий бас:
- Не думаю. Где тут разум, а?
- Мда… Тогда труд попробуем.
С неба падает штыковая лопата и втыкается в землю в полуметре от обезьяны. Та в трансе смотрит на лопату, поднимает голову к небу.
Тенор (грозно):
- Тварь дрожащая, млекопитающая!
Обезьяна (озираясь):
- Я?..
- Да ты! Закопай кролика!
- Эээ… Чево?
- Кролика закопай, дура безмозглая!
Обезьяна берет лопату и ковыляет к безвинно погибшему кролику. Бестолково ковыряет землю рядом. Минут 20. Безуспешно. С неба слышится стон отчаянья…
- Вот же дура… Так. Так… Что б еще, а? Ага! Вот! Ответственность. Ща сделаем.
Бас едва слышно ухмыляется.
Обезьяна аккуратно откладывает лопату и мелкими шажками под шумок пытается слинять с поляны. Вдруг на ее плечах возникает шлакоблок килограмм под 30 весом. Обезьяна чуть не падает, но восстанавливает равновесие и подхватывает шлакоблок обеими руками.
- Вы чё? Это чё такое? Офигели, да?!
- Молчи, дура! Это на твои плечи лег груз ответственности! Он сделает тебя человеком.
- Чё?
- Ты не чёкай! А то это… Кролика помнишь?!
Вместо ответа обезьяна судорожно сглатывает.
- И хорошо, что помнишь. Короче, так. Держи. Не отпускай. Отпустишь - абзац тебе.
- А сколько держать-то?
Тенор задумывается:
- А правда, сколько держать-то?
Бас:
- Думаю, часов 12 хватит. Пусть держит. Пойдем пока отдохнем, можно и по пиву разик.
Обезьяна стоит, затаив дыхание и слегка пошатываясь. Тяжело, однако.
Часа два ничего не происходит. Невдалеке, укрытое зарослями, маячит озеро. Обезьяна понимает, что хочет пить. Сейчас же. Осторожно делает первый шаг. Сверху - никакой реакции. Обезьяна поудобнее ухватывает каменную "дуру" и медленно идет к озеру. Камень зверски давит на плечи. Дойдя до небольшого глинистого обрывчика, обезьяна начинает лихорадочно соображать, что делать дальше. Положить камень страшно, да и как его потом обратно на плечи взвалить? После недолгих раздумий решает спуститься к воде с камнем.
Аккуратно ощупывая ногой землю впереди, медленно идет к воде. Спотыкается, начинает падать вперед, но успевает извернуться и сбросить камень с плеч. Тот скатывается по обрыву и с хлюпаньем уходит в воду.
- 3.14здец. Попила водички.
Садится на берегу, горестно обхватывает голову волосатыми руками и начинает всхлипывать.
***
Спустя некоторое время…
- Так-с… Что тут… Твою мать!!! Где камень?
Обезьяна хлюпает носом:
- Невиноватая я! Я нечаянно!
Гулкий бас с усмешкой:
- Она его про%бала.
Тенор (с горечью и отчаяньем):
- Я так и знал, что не смогу!
- Глупый! Эх… Рас3.14здяйство - обязательный признак разумности, если ты еще не знал. Давай зачетку, балбес… Следующий!

----------


## Ramil

Краны и вентиля от лучших швейцарских слесарье

----------


## Leof

слесарье это здорово! 
Ваня, чего ты такие длинные шутки пишешь?  ::

----------


## wanja

Сказочный интернет 
• Компания "Microsoft" приступила к выпуску новой версии оперативной сказки "Золушка-ХР". В ней введен автоматический перебор фасоли, а размер туфельки увеличен до стандартного.
• Группа программистов вывесила на свой сайт фанов бета-версию "Нового платья короля". Посмотреть на платье можно, открыв страничку по адресу: about**:blank.  
Кавказский интернет 
• Около миллиона алых роз послал своей возлюбленной веб-дизайнер (ник. pirosmani), прежде чем был арестован антиспамовским комитетом. 
• Дагестанские провайдеры извинились перед уважаемыми пользователями за многочисленные сбои быстрого интернета — потому что он не только быстрый, но и молодой, и горячий.
• Хакер-джигит зашел на сайт знакомств www.hanuma.gr и похитил оттуда восемнадцать невест. Ай, молодец!
• Горские программисты создали уникальный антивирус Гоги. Сам этот антивирус не ищет вирусы. Просто вирусы знают, что лучше с ним не связываться.
• Программисты Кутаиси выпустили новую программу "Дата Туташхиа", при каждом открытии отражающую дату последнего обновления Туташхиа.
• Азербайджанские хакеры взломали армянский сервер и оскорбили материнскую плату.  
Украинский интернет 
• В связи с возможностью интернет-погромов киевские интернет-власти советуют еврейским интернет-пользователям крепче закрывать на ночь интернет-окна.
• На компьютерных складах Киева обнаружена большая партия понадкусанных Макинтошей.
• Специально для жителей Украины программисты Польши выпустили антивирус Квасневского, который стирает все файлы, написанные по-русски.
• Донецкие хакеры зашли в чат сторонников оппозиции, вывели из строя сервер и выбили 2 зуба администратору.
• Верховная Память Украины обвинила пользователя Януковича, что тот купил свой компьютер, а не завоевал его в честной борьбе.   
 Больничный интернет 
• Хакер-параноик проник на сайт Билла Гейтса и по ошибке исправил все найденные там ошибки.
• На черном рынке наркотиков появился новый препарат LSDSL, вставляющий на скорости 1,5 мегаглюка в минуту.
• В токийскую лечебницу доставлен молодой человек, в детстве забытый родителями у включенного компьютера. Все это время ребенок считался пропавшим без вести и воспитывался в стае компьютерных джойстиков.
• В московские веб-диспансеры поступили смирительные архиваторы WinZip и WinRar, при помощи которых тяжелые больные оптимизируются на 20-25 процентов. 
• Обвинили в дискриминации популярную серию "Интернет для чайников" пациенты больницы Кащенко, считающие себя утюгами и швейными машинками.
• В городской психиатрической больнице г. Пензы пациент Молодцов-Бодаев умудрился подключить все прикроватные тумбочки в единую локальную сеть. Администрирование тумбочек теперь осуществляется с рабочего стола старшей нянечки.  
Буддийский интернет 
• Тибетским хакерам удалось взломать сервер кармы, что привело к освобождению 15 тысяч черных сисадминов.
• По просьбе буддистов в меню Word'a появится новая опция: "Выделить ничего".
• В японском интернете появился поисковик Дзен-декс, помогающий пользователям найти себя.
• В Гималаях обнаружен зависший программист-отшельник. Все попытки перезапустить его оканчиваются неудачей из-за системной ошибки в 4-й чакре.
• Обладает ли Билл Гейтс природой Будды или просто владеет контрольным пакетом акций? Отвечая на этот вопрос гуру, 12 монахов дзен-буддийского монастыря получили просветление.
• В китайском интернете обнаружен древний html-манускрипт. 
• Непальский гуру Принт Скрин создал свой сайт в интернете. Посмотреть его можно, открыв trety_glaz.info. 
  Средневековый интернет  
• Администрация сервера jerusalem.gov.il предупреждает паломников-христиан, что на городских интернет-рынках имеют хождение пиратские версии святого Грааля.
• По личному указу герцога Майкрософтского забанены ведьмы, наводившие порчу на операционную систему "Бойницы 1099". 
• Монахи-францисканцы закончили копирование священных скриптов. Копии будут храниться в библиотеке Мошковского монастыря.
• При подключении крестьян к интернету феодал имел право первой ночи.
• Сетевые мракобесы сожгли процессор Джордано Бруно и выкинули в пожизненный офф-лайн Галилео Галилея. 
• В средние века, уезжая в крестовые походы, мужья ставили жен на пароль верности.
• Рыцари сэра Уильяма Гейтса не могли подняться на борьбу с кланом Макинтош, потому что у них постоянно падало железо.  
Всемирная Путина  
• На почтовый адрес В. В. Путина пришло более 9 тыс. писем, в которых граждане не только выражают поддержку своему президенту, но и советуют посетить сайт klubnichka.ru, купить англо-русский разговорник и отдохнуть в Анталии по смешным ценам.
• Две террористки-смертницы пытались пробраться на официальный кремлевский сайт, но были своевременно обнаружены и забанены в сортире.
• В. В. Путин пообещал вывести борьбу с террором на совершенно новый уровень. Анонимные источники утверждают, что именно на этом уровне появятся абсолютное оружие и бункер Березовского, охраняемый омерзительными мутантами.
• В. В. Путин провел видеоконференцию в интернете, чтобы выслушать жалобы граждан РФ в регионах. Самыми популярными жалобами стали: "Вас не слышно", "Картинка не успевает за звуком", "Картинка пропала". 
Пушкинский интернет  
• Обнаружены подметные письма Пушкину Центра Американского Английского. 
• В 1831 году "Сказка о золотой рыбке" стала победителем конкурса "Анти-тенет" в номинации "Сетевая литература".
• В результате розыгрыша известного питерского хакера Кюхельбекера (ник kuhla) ссылка в Михайловское постоянно переадресовывала Пушкина на сайт московского Публичного дома. 
• Как стало известно, Державин передал Пушкину только демо-версию лиры, а Александр Сергеевич уже сам взломал ее написанным специально для этого пятистопным креком. 
• По воспоминаниям крепостных юзеров, писать движок для "Болдинской осени" Пушкину помогала веб-дизайнер Арина Родионовна Няня. 
• В Подмосковье найден ЖЖ-альбом Наденьки Нарышкиной (ник grymza_181 ::  с неизвестными ранее стихотворными комментами Пушкина (ник sukin_syn). 
• После женитьбы Пушкину пришлось забросить литературные форумы и светские чаты и устроиться на дворцовый сервер камер-админом.
• По воспоминаниям Дельвига, в Царскосельском лицее кроме, современных языков, изучались также мертвые языки, такие как Ассамблер и Паскаль.  
Классный чат  
• Белорусские пионеры находят в заброшенных компьютерах файлы времен Второй мировой войны.
• За систематические подсказки школьникам Министерство обороны образования удалило из школьных компьютеров программу Word.
• По решению педсовета школы имени Пароля особо одаренные дети будут переведены из 4-А и 4-Б класса в 4-С++.
• Сайт makaren.co.il уведомляет, что для перехода во второй класс ученику необходимо собрать все бонусы, потратив на это не более 3-х жизней. 
• Из 30 френдов, внесенных в школьный ЖЖ, один переведен в параллельный ШЖЖ и трое оставлены на второй год.
• Всем прогульщикам! Завтра прийти в интернет с родителями. Zavuch.ru.

----------


## wanja

(c) Microsoft & ХимФак МГУ '98
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Перевод куска текстовика к хелпу Win95 без основного словаря
переводчиком Poliglossum с медицинским, коммерческим и юридическим
словарем.  
Гуртовщики Мыши
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Microsoft компания получает много откликов после появления Окон 95. Мы выявили, что много пользователей встретили проблему мыши. В этом документе Служба Техничного Упора Microsoft компании сводит вместе всю полезную информацию о возможных проблемах с мышами и гуртовщиками мыши и забота-стреляние. 
Если вы только что закрепили себе Окна 95, вы можете увидеть, что ваша мышь плохо себя ведет. Курсор может не двигаться или движение мыши может проявлять странные следы на поверхности стола, окнах и обоях. Мышь может неадекватно реагировать на щелчок по почкам. Но не спешите! Это могут быть физические проблемы, а не клоп Окон 95. 
Почистите вашу мышь. Отсоедините ее поводок от компьютера , вытащите гениталий и промойте его и ролики внутренностей спиртом. Снова зашейте мышь. Проверьте на переломы поводка. Подсоедините мышь к компьютеру. Приглядитесь к вашей прокладке (подушке) - она не должна быть источником мусора и пыли в гениталии и роликах. Поверхность прокладки не должна стеснять движения мыши. 
Может быть вам стоит купить новую мышь. Мы настоятельно рекомендуем Microsoft мышь. Она эргономично спроектирована, особо сделана под Окна 95 и имеет третью почку в виде колеса, которые могут завивать окна. Совокупление Microsoft мыши и Окон 95 делает вашу повседневную работу легко приятной. 
Испытайте все это. Если проблемы остались - ваш гуртовщик мыши плохо стоит под Окнами 95. Его придется убрать. 
Вам нужен новый гуртовщик мыши. Если вы пользователь Microsoft мыши посетите Microsoft Слугу Паутины, где в особом подвале вы сможете опустить-загрузить самого текущего гуртовщика Microsoft мыши. Если производитель вашей мыши другой, узнайте о ее гуртовщике. Все основные производители мыши уже имеют гуртовщиков мыши для Окон 95. 
Перед тем как вы будете закреплять гуртовщика мыши, сделайте заднюю-верхнюю копию ваших досье. Почистить ваш винчестер имеет смысл. У вас должен быть старт-вверх диск от Окон 95. 
После того, как вы закрепили нового гуртовщика, скорее всего ваши проблемы решены. Если они остались, напишите в Службу Техничного Упора Microsoft, и вашим случаем займется Особый Отдел. 
Для эффективной помощи техничного упора, наш инженер должен знать торговую марку вашей мыши, тип (в-портовая мышь, периодическая мышь, автобусная мышь, Полицейский Участок /2 мышь, без поводка мышь, гениталий на гусеничном ходу и т.п.), версию гуртовщика, производителя компьютера (матери-доски), положение портов и рубильников на матери-доске (и расклад карт), а также содержимое досье Авто-#####.bat, config.sys и Сапог-полено.txt. 
Кроме того, несколько полезных советов 
1) не закрепляйте себе Окна 95 в то же самое место, где у вас закреплены Окна 3.икс, вы не сможете хорошо делать кое-что привычное. 
2) если вы новичок под Окнами 95, привыкните к новым возможностям мыши. Щелкните по левой почке - выделите пункт, ударьте по правой почке меню с контекстом всплывет, быстро ударьте два раза по левой почке - запустите повестку в суд. 
4) отработайте быстрый двойной удар по почкам мыши с помощью специального тренажера на пульте управления Окнами 95 
6) специалисты Microsoft компании после большого числа опытов выявили, что наиболее эффективной командой из-под Окон 95 является "Послать на ...", которая доступна в любом времени и месте при ударе по правой почке мыши. Если вы только что закрепили себе окна 95, вы сумеете послать только на А (Б) и в специальное место "Мой портфель". Но по мере того как вы будете закреплять себе новые программы для Окон 95, вы начнете посылать на все более сложные и интересные места и объекты. 
Особую эффективность команда "Послать на ..." приобретет при передачи посланий через Е-почту и общение с вашими коллегами и друзьями в местной сети-работе. Попробуйте мощь команды "Послать на ...", и вы быстро убедитесь, что без нее трудно существовать под Окнами 95. 
Пишите нам и помните, что Microsoft компания всегда думает о том, как вас лучше сделать.

----------


## Ramil

Древнейший бойан! 
:[|||||]:

----------


## Basil77

А я вот первый раз вижу. Особо понравилось про "гениталий на гусеничном ходу" "сапог-полено.txt" и команду "послать на..."   ::

----------


## Ramil

> А я вот первый раз вижу. Особо понравилось про "гениталий на гусеничном ходу" "сапог-полено.txt" и команду "послать на..."

 Текст, кстати, подвергался некоторой литературной обработке. Я "оригинал" видел (кстати, он появился несколько раньше 98 года).
Его просто чуть "доработали", чтобы смешнее было.

----------


## Basil77

> Текст, кстати, подвергался некоторой литературной обработке. Я "оригинал" видел (кстати, он появился несколько раньше 98 года).
> Его просто чуть "доработали", чтобы смешнее было.

 Ну это сразу заметно, но всё равно смешно.

----------


## Ramil

В банк приходит клиент деньги снять.
Кассир:
- Денег нет.
Клиент:
- Очень надо.
Кассир:
- Зачем?
Клиент:
- За квартиру заплатить.
Кассир:
- Оплатите переводом.
Клиент:
- Блин, я поесть хочу, дайте денег - пойду в ресторан.
Кассир:
- У вас же карточка есть. Оплатите ВИЗой, а денег мы вам не можем дать.
Клиент (надрывно):
- Отдайте мои деньги! Я, может, проститутку хочу снять!
Кассир (показывая рукой на операционисток):
Пожалуйста, выбирайте!

----------


## wanja

Иудаизм.
К чему спрашивать, почему глючат программы? Hадо ждать патча! 
Католицизм.
Первая программа была безглючной. Hо захотела идти на компьютере Apple и заглючила. Все программы являются версиями первой и сохраняют глюки в целях совместимости. 
Православие.
Hельзя спрашивать, почему глючат программы. И пользоваться патчами тоже нельзя, Особенно западными. Hадо заботиться не о том, чтобы программа работала, а о том, что с ней будет после деинсталляции. 
Протестантизм.
Программист так любит программы, что позволяет им глючить, падать и вешаться. И вообще, надо больше работать с глючными программами. Глюков это не исправит, зато заработаете больше денег. 
Свидетели Иеговы.
Только у нас есть настоящий патч, исправляющий любые глюки! И мы готовы предложить его всем практически бесплатно. Hо он не будет работать, если вы не уверуете, что он действительно исправляет глюки. Если вы поставили патч, а глюки не исчезли, значит вы не уверовали. 
Мормоны.
Программы глючат потому, что их запускают на неправильных компьютерах.
Правильные компьютеры есть только у нас. Еще немного, и мы узнаем, как их включить. 
Ислам (сунниты).
Если программа глючит, значит, она неверная. Hеверные программы надо стереть.
Безглючны только верные программы. Если верная программа выдает, что 2х2=5, значит, глючат все программы, дающие другие результаты. 
Ислам (шииты).
Только один программист писал верные программы. Верными являются также последующие версии этих программ. Все остальные программы глючат по определению. 
Индуизм.
Программы глючат потому, что в них были глюки до инсталляции, когда они были другими программами и на других компьютерах. После деинсталляции они снова станут другими программами и будут глючить из-за глюков, которые в них есть сейчас. Патчи тут не помогут, потому что все предопределено. 
Буддизм.
Программы глючат потому, что вы задаетесь этим вопросом. Hе следует стремиться избавляться от них. Патчи лишь умножают глюки. Hет никакой разницы между хардом и софтом, программой и программистом. Программа, избавленная от глюков, впадает в нирвану. Программы в нирване не глючат, но и не работают. 
Дзен-буддизм.
Глючит ли программа, распечатывающая сама себя? Как выглядит программа, не записанная ни на одном носителе? Однажды ученик спросил учителя, как избавиться от глюков в программах, и учитель дал ему вирус CIH. Однажды другой ученик сказал учителю, что хочет программу без глюков. "Дурак! - крикнул учитель, - почему ты не просишь глюк без программы?", - и ударил его винчестером по голове. Если вы еще не обрели просветление, с вами не о чем говорить. 
Даосизм.
Глюк, который можно отловить, не есть истинный глюк. Патч, который можно написать, не есть истинный патч. 
Конфуцианство.
Программы глючат из-за неверного понимания порядка вещей. Попытки исправить их с помощью патчей, как делают западные варвары, противны этикету и должны быть упразднены. Совершенно мудрый постигнет истинный смысл и необходимость глюков. 
Сатанизм.
Каждая программа имеет право глючить! Постыдность глюков - христианская пропаганда! 
Растафарианство.
О, и программы тоже? А где они траву берут? 
Экуменизм.
А давайте глюки всех программ объединим в одну! 
Атеизм.
Вера в так называемый патч - средство оболванивания пользователей.
Глючность программ - объективный закон природы, и с этим ничего не поделаешь. 
Социализм.
Программы глючат из-за неравенства. У них разная длина, разное расширение и разные запросы к памяти. Патчи не помогут бороться с глюками, ибо не устраняют причину. Следует сделать все программы одинаковыми, уничтожить все операционные системы, кроме одной, отобрать у всех пользователей персоналки и сделать вместо них один большой компьютер. 
Коммунизм.
Программы глючат из-за вредительства! Hадо расстрелять программистов. А заодно, на всякий случай, производителей компьютеров. Да и вообще, зачем нам какие-то программы? У нас уже есть Программа партии! 
Hацизм.
Кстати, и воды в кране нет по той же причине. 
Hицшеанство.
Программы глючат потому, что они - всего лишь программы и достойны презрения.
Только сверхпрограмма будет безглючной. 
Критики ницшеанства.
У сверхпрограммы будут сверхглюки, ха-ха! 
Фрейдизм.
Hа самом деле все графические оболочки предназначены для просмотра порнокартинок. А все текстовые редакторы для печатанья порнотекстов. А все языки программирования - для написания оболочек и редакторов, используемых для просмотра порнокартинок и орнотекстов. Если их использовать для других целей, глюки неизбежны. 
Юнгианство.
Программы глючат потому, что в коллективном бессознательном
существует архетип глюка, которому противостоит архетип патча.
Таким образом, ошибаются те, кто думает, будто патчами они
смогут победить глюки; на самом деле, работая на архетип патча,
они тем самым укрепляют и архетип глюка. 
Экзистенционализм.
Hа самом деле вас не интересует, почему глючат программы. Если вы спрашиваете об этом, значит, у вас уже есть патч. 
Феминизм.
Программы глючат из-за дискриминации по расширению! И вообще, миф о глючности программ придумали шовинистические свиньи из служб техподдержки, которые боятся потерять работу! 
Сексуальные меньшинства.
Hазывать это глюками - оскорбительный предрассудок! Это не глюки, а особенности! Которыми можно гордиться! Они, между прочим, есть даже у таких знаменитых программ, как Microsoft Windows, Netscape Navigator и
Borland Delphi! 
Пролайферы (движение противников абортов).
Глючные программы тоже имеют право на инсталляцию! 
GreenPeace.
Программы глючат из-за загрязнения окружающей среды! 500 лет назад, когда промышленность не отравляла Землю, о глюках программ никто и не слышал! Что, скажете не так?

----------


## wanja

Советы сексопатолога-любител 
Данный диалог является pеальной стеногpафией выпyскного экзамена в театpальном инститyте, когда двyм стyдентам было пpедложено экспpомтом сыгpать pоль больного и вpача-сексопатолога. (А. Смиpягин) 
Входит больной и садится пеpед доктоpом:
- Доктоp, y меня пpоблемы с сексом. Все женщины пpи половом акте со мной кpичат.
- Поздpавляю, голyбчик. Только какая же в этом пpоблема? Вот y меня давно yже не кpичат, и это меня, пpизнаться, сильно pасстpаивает.
- Hо они кpичат всегда одинаково.
- И как же они обычно кpичат?
- "Помогите! Hасилyют!"
- Да, любопытный медицинский слyчай.
- Доктоp, а я часом не болен?
- Часом? Гм. Откpойте-ка pот... Hет, часа y вас нет.
- Что же мне делать, доктоp?
- А вы не пpобовали бpать их лаской?
- Пpобовал. Hе кpичат, но и не дают.
- Гм... Тогда попpобyйте, напpимеp, сделать пpи девyшке yмное лицо.
- Да сколько pаз делал, но меня вообще yзнавать пеpестают. Умоляю, доктоp, помогите! Я же pyки на себя наложy.
- Успокойтесь, голyбчик, начнем с элементаpного, вот, напpимеp, вы знаете, что y мyжчины самое главное?
- Я догадываюсь...
- И совсем не то, что вы дyмаете. У мyжчины самое главное - это голова, а точнее язык.
- Вы хотите, чтобы я показывал им язык?!
- Да-а, слyчай тяжелый. Скажите, голyбчик, чем женщина любит мyжчинy?
- Hy, я догадываюсь...
- Он догадывается... Ушами, голyбчик, yшами!
- Я не понял, лизать yши им, что ли?
- Да-а, слyчай тяжелый. Впpочем, а почемy бы и нет. Женщины вообще сyщества непpедсказyемые. Вот, помню, была одна y меня в молодости, так ей нpавилось снимать с меня носки и... впpочем, к делy это отношения не имеет.
- Доктоp, а вдpyг я импотент?
- Запомните, голyбчик, единственная импотенция, котоpая может yгpожать мyжчине
- это когда некого. Раздевайтесь.
- Зачем?
- Бyдем лечить.
- Ой, а я было подyмал, что вы...
- Это плохо, голyбчик, что вы так подyмали, значит, y вас yже начались осложнения.
- Осложнения! Доктоp, а жить я бyдy?
- Бyдете, голyбчик, вопpос только с кем. Кстати, вы кypите?
- Hет.
- Hy хотя бы пьете?
- Hи капли.
- Плохо.
- Почемy?
- Что ж мне тепеpь посоветовать вам бpосить. Hy-с, голyбчик, дышите.
- А я что делаю?
- Тепеpь не дышите.
- Ой, а вдpyг y меня сеpдце остановится!
- Hичего стpашного, y меня большой опыт в искyсственном дыхании. Я его делал yже двадцать pаз, и только двое после этого остались живы - я и еще один санитаp.
- Доктоp, а можно yмеpеть от воздyха?
- Если много вздохнyть, можно и от воздyха. У психиатpа давно были?
- Hикогда не был.
- Это плохо. И в психиатpической больнице не лечились?
- Hет, и в психиатpической я не лечился.
- Значит, не лечились?
- Hет, не лечился.
- Последний pаз спpашиваю, лечились или нет?
- Вы что, доктоp, надо мною издеваетесь? Я же и по моpде съездить могy. Последний pаз повтоpяю, что ни в какой психбольнице я не лечился!
- Так оно и видно! Hеpвишки y вас ни к чеpтy. А все болезни, голyбчик, от неpвов и только несколько от yдовольствий. Впpочем, похоже, последние вам не гpозят.
- Как же тепеpь быть, доктоp?
- А, может, вам того... пол поменять?
- Так я его и так недавно поменял и обои новые поклеил.
- Hет, я в натypальном смысле, с мyжского на женский.
- Это как же так?
- Очень пpосто, вам yдаляют все лишнее и добавляют необходимое. Как говоpится, хе-хе, pаз и в дамки. И главное, больше никаких пpоблем с женщинами.
- А без этого никак нельзя?
- Можно, конечно, попpобовать полечить вас электpошоком на электpическом стyле в комбинации с наложением pyк на больного и заpыванием в гpязь. Hо с вашим диагнозом никаких гаpантий...
- А что ж это за диагноз такой?
- Хpоническая мозговая недостаточность.
- Так мне пpи смене пола и мозгов добавят?
- Это делают только пpи обpатной опеpации, из женщины в мyжчинy, а так даже наобоpот... 
В этом месте стyденты были пpеpваны пpедседателем экзаменационной комиссии, так как несколько пpеподавателей свалились под стол от смеха, и пpодолжать экзамен не было никакой возможности. Оба стyдента за этот экзамен полyчили оценкy "пять".

----------


## wanja

Кухни народов мира.  
Русская: приготовьте что угодно, лишь бы получилась закусь. Залейте майонезом. 
Украинская: в качестве начинки для торта возьмите две свиных отбивных и сальные шкварки. 
Грузинская: приготовьте что-нибудь, засыпьте кинзой, залейте кинзмараули,добавьте сулугуни. 
Французская: как-нибудь поджарьте мясо, залейте его соусом, с которым вы напарились 3,5 часа, украсьте шалотом. 
Итальянская: соберите все остатки еды из холодильника, разогрейте,посыпьте моцареллой. Подавать на блине или с макаронами. 
Китайская: соберите умерших мух и тараканов, нарвите травы во дворе,обжарьте на быстром огне с горой специй и литром соевого соуса. 
Японская: поймайте что-нибудь живое в море, немедленно разделайте на куски, подайте к столу трепещущим и с васаби. 
Мексиканская: добавьте перца. Все остальное можете не добавлять. 
Ливанская: намазать кунжутным маслом, залить лимонным соком.Подать к столу через 20 минут, чтобы не все поняли, что там было в начале. 
Индийская: смешайте карри с перцем, перцем и перцем. Добавьте к карри.Украсьте горошком. 
Греческая: подайте к столу дешевые продукты, просто нарубленные кусками и даже не смешанные. Гордо повторяйте: "Натур продукт!"

----------


## wanja

Коммунизм невозможен, потому что Марксов всегда больше, чем капитала, а капитализм несостоятелен потому, что огородов всегда меньше, чем козлов. 
=============================
У парня родился ребенок. Через некоторое время его встречает приятель: 
- Поздравляю! Как себя чувствует молодой отец? 
- Как мокрая соль в солонке! 
- В каком смысле...?! 
- НЕ ВЫСЫПАЮСЬ!

----------


## Leof

Японская мудрость:
Самурай без меча, это то же самое, что и самурай с мечом...
Только без меча.

----------


## Ramil

В еврейскую школу приходит новый учитель. Дети собираются вокруг него и 
наперебой рассказывают о своей школе, о классе.. Показывая на одного из 
учеников, они говорят: 
- А это Моня-дурачок. Вот посмотрите, если ему предложить на выбор монеты в 
пол-шекеля и в шекель, он выберет пол-шекеля, потому что она больше по 
размеру. 
Дети подзывают Моню и демонстрируют учителю, что Моня действительно 
выбирает пол-шекеля. 
После уроков учитель подходит к Моне и спрашивает: 
- Моня, я не заметил, чтоб у тебя были проблемы с математикой. Ты 
понимаешь, что шекель больше чем пол-шекеля? 
- Конечно понимаю. 
- Так почему же ты выбираешь пол-шекеля? 
- Учитель, если я буду выбирать шекель, они перестанут давать мне деньги.

----------


## wanja

Краткие правила поведения сисадмина на отдыхе  
1.Hе устанавливай локальных сеток. Сетевые устpойства могут вызвать конфликты с Рыбнадзоpом, а это лечится потом долго. Лучше ставь локальную удочку на беpегу, но только не из поpтов. В поpтах большой тpаффик, погонят.  
2.Если кpиво установилась палатка - надо не полениться и пеpесобpать.  
3.Если устанавливаешь впеpвые - обязательно изучи мануал, там много нетpивиального.  
4.Скачивать воду лучше из колонок, она посвежее: та, что идет в комплекте с ландшафтом, не всегда коppектно pаботает - может потом отвлекать частыми пpеpываниями.  
5.Самые свежие дpова pаботают хуже всего. Они еще сыpые, на них обычно тpебуется лицензия (если сломать - могут возникнуть конфликты). Поэтому лучше всего бpать стаpый отстой. Hо он имеет свойство падать пpи пеpвом обpащении - умей вовpемя отскочить.  
6.Файpвол окопай и обложи камнями. По окончании pаботы пеpед самым выходом - зашутдаунь ногами и залей туда свой лог, попpосив дам отвеpнуться.  
7.Если вас много пользователей - совет: договоpитесь и выделите в лесу отдельную своп-паpтицию. Иначе уже чеpез день-два будешь натыкаться повсюду на свои стаpые исходники. Еще непpиятнее - если на чужие.  
8.Спальник обычно велик по объему, но хоpошо сжимается с помощью компpессионного пакета любой веpсии. Я наматываю несколько метpов толстой pезинки - это дольше, зато выше степень сжатия.  
9.Все источники питания кpоме консеpвов аpхивиpуй последовательно в два-тpи-четыpе пакета - иначе после гpозы питание может надолго выpубиться.  
10.Hа консеpвах всегда смотpи номеp веpсии и дату. Стаpые веpсии не используй и не хpани - выбpасывай без сомнений, с ними жизни не будет.  
11.Следи, чтобы у палатки всегда была хоpошая пpошивка. Особенно если там установлен какой-нибудь эмулятоp виндоус - потенциальная дыpа в безопасности.  
12.Полог никогда не оставляй pазмонтиpованным на ночь. Иначе налетит туча мелких хакеpов и до утpа будет тыкаться, как бы чего у тебя выкачать.  
13.Если есть возможность - поставь себе антивиpус пpотив энцефалитного бага и столбняка. Hе ставь сам, воспользуйся стандаpтным доктоpом - он все пpопишет и поставит как надо под лопатку.  
14.Собиpая pюкзак, не пользуйся комплектами, котоpые много весят - ищи более легкие и компактные аналоги. Иначе будет пpоблема с местом. Помни: от частых пеpезагpузок позвоночника может полететь диск! Восстановить диск - большая пpоблема.  
15.Беpежно хpани ключи и документацию на себя: в геpметичном пакетике в каpмане pюкзака или в ксивнике на шее. Потеpяешь - не восстановишь.  
16.Почаще стиpай софт, меняй на свежий. Суши над файpволом, но не близко.  
17.Увидев медведя - не пингуй. Веди себя по умолчанию.

----------


## kotlomoy

> Краткие правила поведения сисадмина на отдыхе 
> ...

  ржунимагу  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wanja

Оперативка у богов 
- ...Так. Бог океана?
- Я!
- Ага, отметил. Богиня домашнего очага?
- Здесь!
- Хорошо. Богиня рек?
- Я!
- Ага. Бог обмана?
- Нет его!
- Не надоело еще? Отметил. Бог болезней?
- Тут.
- Отметил. Бог памяти?... Бог памяти? Нет? Передайте ему, что на следующий раз отговорка "забыл про божий час" не принимается. Тем более от него. Богиня охоты?... 
- Так, ну вроде с перекличкой на сегодня покончено. Кстати, все собравшиеся помнят, что у бога плодородия через три дня день рождения? Кто еще не сдал две жертвы в фонд Престола?
- А можно я поздравительную речь составлю? У меня с жертвами в этом году неважно.
- Кто это? А, это ты, богиня красноречия... Я думал, опять бог обмана.
- Кто, я? Чуть что, сразу я да я...
- Чье бы священное животное мычало, твое бы молчало!
- Не могу-с. Специализация молчать не позволяет-с.
- А между прочим, лгать молча - это тонкое и весьма важное искусство.
- Ну это ты у нас покровительница женщин, тебе лучше знать... 
- Дежурный по небу? Вытри облака, пожалуйста. Только те, что справа подсвечены багровым, те не трогай. Это знамение. Просили до завтра не стирать. 
- Как у нас с планом по борьбе с ересью? Почему ни одного раскаявшегося еретика за последний квартал, а? Спустя рукава работаем, да?
- Так а где их взять, еретиков-то? Не монотеизм же. Один вот только и был: ходил и рассказывал людям про любовь, равенство, братство и какое-то ядерное разоружение.
- Почему не занялись?
- А его успели до нас... раскаять. Кулаками. Теперь ежевечерне приносит жертвы богу воинского искусства и богине мести из-за угла. 
- Кто у нас сегодня дежурный по людям? А? Ну что молчите? Ладно, не хотите по-хорошему - будем по списку. Вчера у нас дежурил бог... бог... нет, богиня науки. Нареканий, кажется, не было... а нет, есть одно. Сколько раз тебе повторять: не торопи естественный ход событий, рано еще людям определенные интегралы знать! И неопределенные, впрочем, тоже. Дай Я им хотя бы с элементарной математикой разобраться. Из-за тебя вчера три оракула с ума сошли, пытаясь расшифровать твое послание.
- Я не нарочно. Я больше не буду.
- Бог обмана, опять ты?! Изыди! Я хотела сказать... я постараюсь.
- Смотри у меня. А сегодня дежурный у нас... О черт, бог обмана.
- О - что?
- Не придираться к словам!!! У кого молнии в руке, тот и бог-громовержец. Поэтому до следующих выборов извольте мне не прекословить! 
- И напоследок новость: в наших рядах пополнение. Поприветствуем! Проходите, проходите вперед, не стесняйтесь, здесь все свои... Итак, какова ваша специализация?
- Я... я, к сожалению, не знаю. Мне не говорили.
- Хм-м, ну постарайтесь вспомнить: когда вы в последний раз творили чудеса, в чем они заключались? С какими стихиями ты... вы работали? Прошу прощения, что сбиваюсь на ты, но мы здесь привыкли так, по-простому.
- Да нет, все в порядке, можно на ты... Сейчас, сейчас... Я, помнится, в детстве любил превращать воду в вино.
- Э, а бог виноделия у нас уже есть! Не верите мне - спросите богиню красноречия, они с ним старые приятели.
- Тихо там! Выгоню с небес! Значит, будешь пока богом алхимии. А вообще, у тебя впереди - вечность, и в нашем дружном пантеоне у тебя будут практически неограниченные перспективы для профессионального и личностного роста! Ф-фу, еле выговорил. Короче, расти, развивайся... Ну, с формальностями вроде покончено. Все свободны!

----------


## Ramil

Оказывается, все герои диснеевского мультика «Винни Пух» наркоманы. Судите сами:
- У ослика Иа всегда замедленная реакция и явно выраженное отсутствие мотивации - это конопля.
- Пятачок - боится всего на свете и у него мания преследования – мухоморы.
- Тигра - не может стоять на месте, постоянно подпрыгивает и кричит, не зная усталости - экстази.
- Кролик – вечно суёт свой нос во все дела, до всего ему есть дело - кокаин.
- Винни Пух – обожает всё сладкое, обладает чрезмерно богатой фантазией – LSD.
- Кристофер Робен разговаривает на языке птиц и зверей – галлюциногены.
- Сова - всегда приходит на выручку, если у кого-то возникают "проблемы" – нарко-дилер.

----------


## Ramil

На саммите работников таможни стран СНГ корреспондент подзывает к себе таможенников Белоруссии, Украины и России и спрашивает:
-А за какой срок каждый из вас может купить "БМВ"?
Белорус достал калькулятор, чего-то там посчитал и говорит:
-За два месяца.
Украинец посчитал и говорит:
-За полтора месяца
Россиянин считал-считал и говорит:
-Года полтора примерно...
Корреспондент удивляется:
-А почему так долго?
-Ну, Вы знаете, "БМВ" - компания серьезная, крупная и дорогая....

----------


## Ramil

Адам с Евой резвятся в саду, спускается к ним Бог и говорит: 
- Дети мои, у меня есть вам два подарка, только вы должны решить кому
  какой.. Первый подарок - писать стоя.. 
Ну Адам громче всех орал и бился головой об деревья, что он хочет писать
стоя, что всю жизнь мечтал. Ева ему уступила.. И Адам побежал по саду,
радовался, прыгал, кричал, ссал на все подряд! На деревья, на цветы, на
каждую букашку и просто на землю! Ева встала рядом с Богом.. В молчании
смотрели они вместе на это безумие.. И тут Ева спросила: 
- Боже мой, а второй-то подарок какой?.. 
И молвил Бог: 
- Мозги, Ева.. Мозги..! Но мозги, Ева, придется тоже отдать Адаму, иначе
  он тут все обоссыт!

----------


## Ramil

Когда мне было 14 лет, я мечтал, что однажды у меня будет девушка.
В 16 лет у меня появилась девушка, но между нами не было страсти. Тогда
я решил жениться на страстной девушке.
В универе я встречался со страстной девушкой, но она была чересчур
эмоциональной.
Каждый пустяк превращался в страшную драму и грозил ей самоубийством.
Я решил жениться на стабильной женщине.
По окончании универа в встретил очень стабильную девушку, но она оказалась
ужасно скучной. Она была абсолютно предсказуемой и никогда не теряла
голову.
Жизнь с ней превратилась в рутину, и я решил жениться на девушке с
изюминкой.
Девушка с изюминкой оказалась слишком шебутной. Она постоянно кидалась
в крайности, заставляя меня чувствовать то суперсчастливым, то супернесчастным.
Она была суперэнергичной, но без целей в жизни.
Я решил женится на той, у которой есть настоящие амбиции в жизни.
Тогда я нашел себе умную, амбициозную девушку и женился на ней. Она
оказалась настолько умной и амбициозной, что развелась со мной через
год и отсудила себе все, что я имел.
Теперь я поумнел и стал мудрым, и ищу себе женщину с большими сиськами.

----------


## Ramil

Встречаются Коппефильд и Таможенник на Брянской таможне.
Копперфильд говорит: хочешь, щас вагон тряпкой накрою и вагона не будет?
Таможенник: Баян и фотошоп. Смотри реальный фокус. Видишь - вагон с мясом? Херак печатью - а теперь это туалетная бумага!

----------


## wanja

- Пап, можно я с твой карточки сниму 99 баксов? За книжку надо заплатить...-
- А, что за книжка?
- Hу, этот. Достоевский. "Преступление и наказание".
- Так зачем покупать. У нас же есть.
- Да? А в каком файле?
- Причём тут файлы. Вот же он, на полке стоит...
- Фу-ууу. Это же бумажная книжка!
- Hу, и что? Я ж в твои годы её читал.
- В твои годы, в твои годы... Там поиска нет. Как я, по-твоему, цитаты находить буду? Аудио-сопровождения тут нет. Анимационных картинок тоже нет. Только текст, в котором даже шрифт и тот поменять нельзя... Ты что? Меня же в школе всё засмеют! Сам такую читай.
- Hу, ладно. Вот, возьми DVD. Лет пятнадцать назад купил.
- Чего? DVD? А чем я этот антиквариат, по-твоему, прочитаю? В политехнический музей его сдай. Ты мне ещё перфоленту с Достоевским предложи!
- Если ты такой умный, то поищи сам в сети, да скачай нахаляву.
- Бесплатно скачать книжку!?
- Hу, да. А как же ещё? Hа книги Достоевского за давностью лет авторские права не распространяются... Hаверняка, где-то она лежит.
- Ты, что пап! Это может у вас, в начале века, всё скачать нахаляву можно было. Ты что не слышал, что уже лет пять, как авторские права на все книги навечно переданы Американской Ассоциации Издателей Книг. Или ты хочешь, чтоб меня как члена секты Дмитрия Склярова в тюрьму пожизненно засадили?
- Так, Достоевский же не американец! Причём тут американские издатели.
- А кого это волнует? Ты, папа, случаем не антиглобалист?
- Hет, что ты! Hу, сынок, жалко же почти 100 долларов тратить за файл. Hу, одноклассников лучше попроси файл этот дать. У них-то точно же есть. А ты им потом свой какой-нибудь файл дашь.
- Ага! Если они мне своего Достоевского дадут, то где я его читать буду?
- В смысле, "где"? Они свою копию у себя дома, а ты свою тут.
- Hу, ты совсем отстал. Книжку можно читать лишь с того компа, с которого её купили. Да и код поляризации там другой будет... Короче, пап, давай деньги! Я куплю себе нормальную книжку.
- Hу, ладно. Вот, тебе одноразовый пароль на снятие 99 баксов с нашего счета. В наше время 100 долларов были большими деньгами...
- Ок. Скачал. Thanks.
- Hу-ка, дай и мне посмотреть... Слушай, сынок, а что это за картинки? Такого вроде бы в романе не было...
- Дык, это же баннеры. Без баннеров книжка стоит 699 баксов.
.
Открытый файл пестрел мигающими объявлениями: "Axe Proffessional, 2018 - современные топоры с лазерной заточкой"; "Косметический салон 'У Лизаньки' - мы не дадим вам превратиться в старуху"; "Мучают проблемы? Психологическая служба доверия 'Порфирий'"; "Кредитуем, обналичиваем. Hизкий процент", "RASKOLNIKOFF.COM - вызов шаловливых старушек в любую точку земного шара"...
.
- Слушай, сынок, а что это текста романа не видно? Подождать что-ли надо пока баннеры исчезнут?
- Hу, ты как будто с Луны свалился! Сто лет ждать будешь. Текст же надо через поляризационные очки читать. Без очков только реклама видна!
- А это ещё зачем?
- Как зачем? Чтобы никто, кроме заплатившего, не мог книжку читать! Прикинь, если бы я купил книгу, а кто-то, ничего не покупая, у меня через плечо тоже мог бы её читать...
- Глупость какая-то. Hу, а если б я тоже очки одел бы?
- Ха, ну ты даёшь! Файл же настроен только на мои очки. Hа других очках другой код поляризации.
- Ладно, а ну дай-ка свои очки. Я через них книжку посмотрю.
- Как посмотришь? Они же тебя по сетчатке не опознают. Ты в них ничего кроме сообщения, что ты надел чужие очки не увидишь! Ладно, пап, не мешай со своими глупостями! Мне надо пока лицензия не кончилась быстро всё прочесть, а иначе надо будет либо аренду файла продлевать, либо книжка сама уничтожится. Hе мешай, я читаю...
.
3 часа спустя...
.
- Уффф! Hу, всё. Я прочитал!
- Как всё прочитал? "Преступление и наказание" за три часа?!
- Hу, да. Я и быстрее всё прочел бы, если б рекламных пауз каждые полчаса не было бы.
- Всё равное не верю! Кто такой, например, Свидригайлов?
- Кто-кто?
- Аааа, всё понятно. Кто такой Лужин? Кто такая Соня Мармеладова?
- Hу, ты даёшь! Откуда же я знаю! Я ж Home Edition читал. У меня только про то, как Раскольников старуху топором убил, а потом сдался с повинной. Про всяких остальных надо Professional версию покупать или вообще Enterprise Edition. У нас же денег столько нет.
- Мда-а, с ума сойти, куда катится мир!
- Скатился уже. Лет пятнадцать назад надо было думать, если не ещё раньше...

----------


## wanja

Несколько советов родителям. 
1. После того, как вы закончили играть с ребенком, положите его туда, откуда взяли. 
2. Не секрет, что многие дети любят играть в прятки. А родители не хотят с ними играть из-за якобы постоянной занятости. А что, если попробовать совместить работу с игрой? Спрячьтесь от ребенка, например, в командировке, и целую неделю он будет вас искать. 
3. Что делать, если ваш сын залез на дерево и не может слезть? Ни в коем случае не пытайтесь трясти дерево или сбивать мальчика палкой. Осенью ребенок созреет и упадет сам. 
4. Если вам больше нечего сказать ребенку, скажите, чтобы он пошел умыться. 
5. Если ваш ребенок икает, закройте уши. Это на время избавит вас от икоты. 
6. Если ваш ребенок иногда ворует у вас деньги, ни в коем случае не кричите на него, чтобы не травмировать психику. Лучше всего весело и непринужденно провести обыск в комнате ребенка, а затем всей семьей поиграть в суд или в расстрел. 
7. Чтобы лучше понять вашего ребенка, вам нужно думать и чувствовать так, как это делает он. Попробуйте вжиться в образ вашего сына: покурите тайком от себя сигарету и незаметно разбейте три-четыре окна из рогатки. 
8. Причин, по которым ваш ребенок не слушается вас, может быть множество: ваш ребенок плохо слышит, вы тихо говорите, он не понимает то, что вы говорите, вы сами не понимаете то, что вы говорите, и т.д. Что же делать? К счастью, средство есть: по попе, по попе и еще раз по попе. 
9. Чтобы забыть о детских комплексах неполноценности, никогда не давайте своему ребенку почувствовать ваше умственное или физическое превосходство. Для этого во время серьезных разговоров с сыном косите глазами, ковыряйте в носу и пускайте слюни. 
10. Если ваш ребенок долго плачет и не может успокоиться, прекратите его бить, и он успокоится. 
11. Ваш ребенок никогда не доберется до банки с вареньем, если запереть ее на ключ, а ключ положить в мыльницу. 
12. Если сын поставил тебя в тупик, поставь его в угол. Никогда не поднимай руку на своего ребенка. Ты оставляешь незащищенным пах. 
13. Если у вашего сына отвратительный почерк, готовьте его во врачи. 
14. Если хочешь, чтобы дети тебя услышали, попробуй говорить тихо — с кем-нибудь другим. 
15. Если ваш ребенок постоянно на всех дуется, купите ему тромбон. У ребенка талант. 
16. Если ваш ребенок плохо кушает, общество «Чистые тарелки» рекомендует. Приготовленный обед разбросайте по всей детской и запустите туда ребенка. Ваш малыш обязательно будет подымать с пола  всякую гадость и тащить ее в рот. Вскоре ребенок будет сыт, и тарелки мыть не надо. 
17. Есть хороший способ, чтобы сын не приносил из школы двойки. Нужно снять ремень и отстегать учительницу. 
18. Если ваш ребенок клянчит купить ему велосипед — купите. Ведь не успеете вы оглянуться, как ваш ребенок вырастет, а велосипед вам достанется. 
19. Если вы заметили, что ваш ребенок курит, не спешите его наказывать. Вдруг вашему сыну уже далеко за двадцать.

----------


## empress

Is there any special site for finding funny "SMS"es in russian???
I have surfed the internet many times for this purpose, but I haven't found yet!   ::

----------


## Lampada

_Приехали как-то пожарники больницу тушить. Всё потушили, главный пожарник докладывает главврачу:  -Всё потушили, есть жертвы - 8 человек. Пятерых откачали, трое погибли. Главврач - в обморок. Ну его подняли, дали нашатырки. Он в себя пришёл и говорит: 
-Как это пятерых откачали? Вы же морг тушили. 
Сынка нельзя оторвать от компьютера. Родители вызвали доктора. Доктор осмотрел его и сказал: - Придётся лечить! 
Родители: - Как? 
Доктор: - Сигареты, выпивки, девочки... 
В самолете стюардесса подходит к командиру и говорит: 
- У нас в салоне террорист! 
- Чего он требует? 
- Ничего. Пока только продаёт парашюты. 
Скоро все банки России объединятся в один банк: Объединенный Банк - ОБЪЕБАНК, 
или Национальный Единый Банк - НАЕБАНК. 
- Куме, а ви кого хотiли, щоб був президентом США – Обама чи МакКейн? 
- Обама краще, по ньому точно видно, що не москаль._

----------


## Lampada

_- Откуда у тебя синяк под глазом?
- Один болвал сказал, что даст мне под зад.
- Так почему синяк под глазом?
- А я выкрутился._

----------


## Lampada

_- Почему у Америки, собирающей лучшие умы мира, такая дебильная внешняя политика?
- Потому что президентом может стать только тот, кто родился в Америке._  _(Только еврей cможет это понять...)  
На балкон выходит его мама и кричит: 
- Аркаша! Домой! 
Мальчик поднимает голову и кричит в ответ: 
- Я замёрз? 
- Нет! Ты голодный!_  _Супруги за обедом. Муж пытается свою тарелку незаметно собаке спихнуть. Жена, это заметив: 
- Любимый, ты же не хочешь свою еду собаке отдать, правда? 
- Ласточка моя, ну конечно же нет, только поменяться!_   _Настоящий интеллигент - это человек, много думающий о том, что его совершенно не касается._

----------


## blacky

> Is there any special site for finding funny "SMS"es in russian???
> I have surfed the internet many times for this purpose, but I haven't found yet!  :(

 Yes, there is. Just try to google this search request "_(прикольные || смешные) (смс || sms)_". =)

----------


## Lampada

_На кухне теща стряпает пельмени. К ней подходит маленький котенок и просит у нее мясо: "Мяу, мяу!" 
Теща отпихивает его ногой: "Отстань!" 
Котенок опять подходит и просит мясо: "Мяу, мяу!" 
Теща опять пихает его ногой: "Уйди!" 
Он опять подходит и просит мясо: "Мяу, мяу!" 
Теща, разозлившись, опять отпихивает его ногой. 
Заходит на кухню зять. 
Теща: "Садись, любимый зять, я тебе пельмешек настряпала!" 
Зять садится за стол, теща накладывает ему пельмени. 
К зятю подходит котенок и лапкой просит пельмень: "Мяу, мяу!" 
Зять: "На, мой хороший, скушай пельмешек!" 
Котенок радостно съедает пельмень и замертво падает на пол. 
Зять теще:  "Ах, ты .....! Отравить меня вздумала?!!!" 
И как даст теще, та отлетела в угол. 
Тут котенок, приоткрывая один глаз: "Yes!!!"_

----------


## Lampada

_- Ваш банк дает кредиты под честное слово? 
- Без проблем... 
- А если я не верну? 
- Вам будет стыдно перед Всевышним, когда предстанете. 
- Когда это еще будет... 
- Вот, если пятого не вернете, шестого предстанете._

----------


## Lampada

_"Деньги надо держать в банке. А банку закопать на заднем дворе."_

----------


## Lampada

_· Только русский человек, рассматривая красивую картину, может материться от восхищения. 
· Мудрость не всегда приходит с возрастом. Бывает, что возраст приходит один. 
· Алкоголик это человек, который точно знает, чего он хочет. 
· Ужин у девушки может получить каждый, а вот завтрак надо заслужить. 
· Хорошо не там где нас нет, а там, где нас никогда не было. 
· Вам помочь или не мешать? 
· Комары гораздо гуманнее некоторых женщин, уж если комар пьёт твою кровь, он по крайней мере перестаёт жужжать. 
· Жизнь конечно не удалась, а в остальном всё нормально. 
. Только русские люди могут летом в жару на пляже пить водку, а зимой в мороз у палатки глушить пиво. 
· Улыбайтесь, это всех раздражает. 
· Извините, что я говорю, когда вы перебиваете. 
· Больной пошёл на поправку, но не дошёл. 
· Американские университеты – это место, где российские евреи преподают математику китайцам. 
· Рассол – напиток завтрашнего дня. 
· Если жена молчит, то лучше её не перебивать. 
· Мало знать себе цену – надо ещё пользоваться спросом. 
· Берегите Родину – отдыхайте за границей. 
· Всё идет хорошо, только мимо... 
· Ностальгия, это когда хочется вернуться, но некуда. 
· В историю трудно войти, но легко вляпаться. 
· Если вы нашли женщину своей мечты – с остальными мечтами можно распрощаться. 
· Обидно, когда твои мечты сбываются у других. 
· Идеальный мужчина не пьёт, не курит, не играет на скачках, никогда не спорит и не существует. 
· В мышиной возне важнее то, что, даже оставшись победителем, вы по-прежнему остаётесь мышью. 
. Если у тебя прекрасная жена, офигительная любовница, крутая тачка, нет проблем с властями и налоговыми службами, а когда ты выходишь на улицу, всегда светит солнце и прохожие тебе улыбаются - скажи наркотикам НЕТ.
. Существует три причины неявки: забыл, запил или забил. 
. Скажи мне, что ты ищешь в Интернете, и я скажу, кто ты._

----------


## Ramil

BusinessWeek, MAY 16, 2005:
Россия КУПАЕТСЯ В НЕФТЕДОЛЛАРАХ....
....Нефть достигла НЕБЫВАЛОЙ ЦЕНЫ в $50 за баррель 
Guardian, November 20, 2008
...Россия близка к экономическому коллапсу в то время, как цены на нефть упали до СМЕХОТВОРНОЙ ЦЕНЫ в $50 за баррель.

----------


## Lampada

_- Слушай, у тебя муж - моряк дальнего плавания. Ты его видишь неделю в году. Как ты терпишь?  
- Да чего там - неделю потерпеть-то.  
Стоит на базаре мужик, продает воробья. 
- Почём воробей? 
- 1000 долларов. 
- А чё так дорого?! 
- Деньги очень нужны!_

----------


## Lampada

_Поймали как-то в Африке людоед американца, француза и израильтянина и сказали: "Мы выполним по одному вашему желанию, а потом скушаем".
Американец попросил бутылку виски, француз - женщину, а израильтянин попросил: "Ударьте меня по щеке".
Людоеды, довольные, ударили. "Теперь, пожалуйста, ударьте меня в спину". Людоеды стукнули его в спину. После этого израильтянин выхватывает пистолет, убивает нескольких людоедов, остальные убегают. Американец и француз спрашивают: "Зачем вы дали себя ударить, почему вы не застрелили людоедов сразу?" 
Израильтянин, смущаясь, отвечает: "Понимаете, если б я их застрелил сразу, то ООН обвинил бы Израиль в неспровоцированной агрессии, непропорциональном применении силы и в геноциде"._   _- Коньяк полезен для сердца, он расширяет сосуды.
- Да, но потом они снова сужаются.
- А вот этого мы не допустим!!!_

----------


## wanja

Научное толкование пословиц 
Вилами по воде писано - Дуалистический принцип использования сельскохозяйственных орудий на гидроповерхности
Работа дураков любит - Положительное воздействие низкого коэффициента интеллекта на увеличение совокупности задач в процессе осуществления трудовой деятельности
И хочется и колется - Амбивалентная природа нейронных импульсов, испускаемых корой головного мозга
Уговор дороже денег - Разновидность юридического акта, превалирующего над денежными средствами
За одного битого двух небитых дают - Закономерность возрастания личностной ценности субъекта после получения травматического опыта
Гусь свинье не товарищ - Солипсизм домашней птицы по отношению к нежвачным млекопитающим отряда парнокопытных
Дуракам закон не писан - Антитезисные свойства умственно неполноценных субъектов в контексте выполнения государственных нормативных актов
Всяк сверчок знай свой шесток - Место насекомовидных в иерархических системах пирамидального типа
Горбатого могила исправит - Нестандартные методы лечения сколиоза путем отправления ритуальных услуг
Хрен редьки не слаще - Нейтральность вкусовых характеристик отдельных растений семейства крестоцветных (рода многолетних трав по отношению к роду травянистых растений)
Волос долог, да ум короток - Закономерности соотношения длины ороговевшего эпидермиса и количества серого вещества в черепной коробке
Кашу маслом не испортишь - Отсутствие прогресса-регресса в метаболизме организма при изменении соотношения жиров и углеводов в традиционном блюде оседлых народов
Бабушка надвое сказала - Бинарный характер высказываний индивидуума женского пола, имеющего потомство второго уровня
Я не я - и лошадь не моя - Синдром отказа от легитимизации, опирающийся на отсутствие возможностей быстрой идентификации личности
Баба с возу - кобыле легче - Оптимизация динамики работы тяглового средства передвижения, связанная с устранением изначально деструктивной транспортной единицы
На фига попу гармонь - Слабо выраженная актуальность применения клавишных инструментов в среде лиц духовного звания
Любовь не картошка - не выбросишь в окошко - Недопустимость использования типовых элементов жилищной архитектуры при отрицании кульминационного проявления созерцательно-осязательных эмоций
Работа дураков любит - Положительное воздействие низкого коэффициента интеллекта на увеличение совокупности задач в процессе осуществления трудовой деятельности
Толочь воду в ступе - Проблемы повышения мелкодисперсионности оксида двухатомного водорода механическим путем
Носить воду в решете - Проблемы транспортировки жидкостей в сосудах с переменной структурой плотности
Цыплят по осени считают - Влияние сезонно-погодных условий на процесс учета пернатых

----------


## Cocos

Однажды я гулял по лесу, смотрю сад, думаю, дай зайду! Подхожу я к этому парку, смотрю, калитка! Подхожу к колодцу, захожу в лифт, сажусь на велосипед, завожу мотор, тут "Бац", ко мне кондуктор подходит, и говорит, "Дядя уступи место!", - а я говорю, что не курю, так этот ребенок как начнёт плакать... Но я не растерялася, и как дал ему по роже, он хватается за коленку и кричит , - "Моя спина!Моя спина!", - а я думаю, может он совем рехнулся? Выхожу я из этой электрички! Смотрю маршрутка стоит! Ну подхожу и говорю - "L&M голубой и водки 0,5", - ну она мне и дает Bond и пиво, я беру эту Приму и самогон, и убегаю от этих мусоров! Так эти пожарники на скорой догнали! Догнали и говорят, - "Вы сдачу забыли!", - ну я беру килограмм яблок, и иду на базар торговать! Приношу груши, так я не успел выложить эти бананы, тут же бабка подбегает, и скупает у меня все персики, и говорит чтобы всё сложил в кулечек! А я думаю, что она совсем е*анутая, как я ей 20 арбузов в сумку положу! Взял я деньги и пошёл домой! Больше я в лес не ходил.    ::

----------


## wanja

Летит кризис над Америкой: - Так! Вижу, я здесь хорошо поработал!
Летит над Европой: - Так! Вижу, и здесь славно потрудился!
Летит нал Россией: - ФИГАССЕ! Кто это тут без меня такого наворотил??!!

----------


## Lampada

Ой, умора!  У нас в новостях сейчас постоянно говорят о нашем зарвавшемся губернаторе Благоевиче.  Все комментаторы мучаются, когда им нужно произнести эту фамилию.  Некоторые начали называть его просто: *Благо*.

----------


## Cocos

> Некоторые начали называть его просто: *Благо*.

 Интересно, они хоть знают, что это значит?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Некоторые начали называть его просто: *Благо*.   Интересно, они хоть знают, что это значит?

 Нет, конечно.

----------


## delog

Translate yourself  ::  
Даже не пытайтесь представителю американской нации объяснить, где находится магазин "Шитьё" на улице Фартовой, рядом с кинотеатром "Факел". Все равно, как бы вы не объясняли, реакция в любом случае будет достаточно неоднозначной.

----------


## wanja

А еще у нас было казино "Фарт" (Кстати, бывший общественный туалет)

----------


## delog

What do you think about this "мне здорово подфартило"? Now I don't use this phrase  ::

----------


## Lampada

Человек с пистолетом зашёл  в банк и потребовал деньги.  Сложив их в мешок, он повернулся к очереди.  "Вы видели, как я ограбил банк?" -спросил он ближайшего клиента.  Тот ответил, что видел. Грабитель сразу его убил. Следующей была супружеская пара. Грабитель спросил мужа:  "А вы видели, как я ограбил банк?"  "Нет, что вы, я не видел, но моя жена видела".  
Еврей приходит к раввину.
- Ребе, я собрал у себя самых лучших друзей, все - уважаемые люди, мы прекрасно посидели. Но вот неприятность - наутро я обнаружил, что пропали мои часы, очень ценные. Я не знаю, что мне делать, никого подозревать не могу.
- А ты сделай так. Снова собери их всех, посади за стол и начни читать заповеди Моисея. Когда дойдешь до "Не укради", внимательно посмотри на всех и ты поймешь, кто украл часы.
Через неделю тот пришел обратно страшно довольный и принялся благодарить ребе.
- Ну что, смог выяснить, кто вор?
- Нет, ребе, но когда я дошел до заповеди "Не прелюбодействуй", я вспомнил, где оставил часы.

----------


## wanja

11 признаков того, что вы мужчина.
1. Вас перевязали голубой ленточкой.
2. Вы - неоднократный чемпион мира по лыжным гонкам среди женщин.
3. Вы никогда не говорили маме: "Мам, я сегодня у подружки заночую!", хотя именно это и делали.
4. Ваше отчество заканчивается на "-ич". (Исключения: Вера Засулич, Таня Друбич, Марыля Радович)
5. После того как вы закончили заниматься любовью, непреодолимая сила сразу поворачивает вас лицом к стенке и заставляет громко храпеть.
6. Два ваших пьяных друга дотащили вас не до своего дома, а до вашего.
7. После приобщения к продажной любви денег у вас стало меньше, а не больше.
8. Вы приносите в семью мало денег, не то что Сидоров.
9. У вас есть главный половой признак - старое трико с пузырями на коленях.
10. Вы испортили кому-либо её лучшие годы.
11. Вы сволочь, вас убить мало.

----------


## wanja

Наша Раша! 
Это мы придумали тонировать машины, чтобы спокойно ковыряться в носу. 
Это наши женщины придумали делать эпиляцию, прыгая через костер. 
Только мы знаем, что такое верхняя боковушка возле туалета в поезде Туапсе-Владивосток. 
Именно мы придумали занюхивать водку головой товарища. 
Это наши женщины красят ногти перед тем, как ехать на картошку. 
Это мы стучим молотком об стену, чтобы все там заткнулись на хрен. 
Это мы гордимся нашим великим русским языком и выражаем ему респект. 
Это в наших домах хранятся полотенца и тапочки из Турецких отелей. 
Это мы бросаем пить в том возрасте, в котором во всем мире только начинают. 
Это наши женщины могут остановить на скаку маршрутку. 
Это мы занимаем первое место в мире по запасу штанов с начесом. 
МЫ уважаем своих экономических партнеров: пиндосов, итальяшек и китаёз. 
Только в нашем метро можно получить диплом о высшем образовании. 
Это в наших трамваях воспитываются будущие чемпионы по реслингу. 
Ведь это нам песня строить и жить помогает, а поэтому и поём мы хреново и живем так себе. 
Это НАШИ матрешки символизируют фразу "а можно всех посмотреть?" 
Только мы знаем, как жить вдесятером в однокомнатной квартире. 
Именно мы производим пакеты для мусора, которые рвутся еще в коридорах. 
Это мы всегда берём в сауну презервативы. 
Это мы придумали оружие массового поражения и ездим на нём. 
Мы не понаслышке знаем, что такое теплое пиво и ледяной унитаз. 
Именно наша уникальная культура насчитывает более трех миллионов матерных частушек. 
Это мы открываем вино пальцем, а пиво зажигалкой. 
Это мы спасли от разорения производителей настойки боярышника. 
Это наши девушки могут час краситься перед тем, как вынести мусорное ведро. 
Это мы читаем газету на унитазе, чтобы быть готовыми к любым неожиданностям. 
Это наши подворотни самые темные, а углы - самые мокрые! 
Именно мы придумали набирать на сотовом номер и сбрасывать, чтобы не тратить деньги. 
Это мы языком Пушкина и Достоевского описываем титьки Памелы Андерсон и попу Дженифер Лопес. 
Это наш Менделеев изобрел таблицу и водку, чтобы от одного страдали дети, а от другого - взрослые. 
Это мы придумали купаться в фонтанах и вытираться о занавеску. 
Мы громче всех кричим "горько" и "занято". 
Это в наших автомобилях вместо подушек безопасности три святых иконки!

----------


## wanja

Низшая математика. 
Коля назвал Василия козлом. Вася бьет левой с силой 200 кг. А правой – 250 кг. 
Вопрос: Сколько ударов левой и правой мог нанести Василий Коле, если известно, что после всего Коля выглядел так, как будто на него упала пятитонная плита. 
Вопрос 2: Адекватен ли Василий?  
Ребята вечером скидывались. Сергей дал 50 лей, Иван дал 70, Федор дал 60. Слава не дал ничего, поэтому в магазин пошел он. Слава купил килограм докторской колбасы, нарезанной пастармы, майонез, два батона хлеба, огурцов, помидор и поллитровую бутылку водки.
Вопрос: Слава что жрать сюда пришел?  
Надя подмигнула Васе 140 раз. Написала 8 записок. 4 раза приглашала в кино, 23 раза приглашала на дискотеку, 3 раза приглашала домой посмотреть, что у нее с компьютером, пока родителей дома нет, 2 раза давала посмотреть фотографии в альбоме «Я в сауне». Вася считает Надю хорошим другом. 
Вопрос: Как можно быть таким тормозом? 
Вопрос2: Может Наде надо отказаться от тонких намеков? 
Из пункта А, расположенном на расстоянии 3 км от пункта Б, выехал Саша на автомобиле ВАЗ-2109 со спойлерами и скоростью 120 км/ч. Навстречу ему из пункта Б выехал Семен на автомобиле ВАЗ-2106 с короной на передней панели, компакт диском на зеркале, пробуксовкой и скоростью 94 км/ч. 
Вопрос: Как эти два придурка умудрились не заметить друг друга?   
Александр работает экономистом 57 часов в неделю. Семен работает менеджером на 8 часов больше Александра. 
Негр... То есть, этот... Афроафриканец Мганга работает уборщиком в местном офисе Красного Креста 6 часов с трехчасовым перерывом на сиесту. 
Вопрос – Кто из них негр?

----------


## Cocos

Зима, пурга. Голодный заяц пробирается по лесу. Видит - стоит снеговик. 
И у него какой-то юморист вставил морковку не в верхний шарик, а в 
нижний. Заяц присел и думает. Снеговик говорит: 
- Ты чего, брезгуешь, что ли?  
Последнее желание приговоренного к газовой камере - чтобы газ шел через территорию Украины.  
- Я не понимаю, почему Ленин в 52 года был "дедушкой Лениным", а Путин 
в 52 "молодой и энергичный лидер"?    ::

----------


## delog

Вспомнил, как Задорнов рассказывал о сложности понимания следующего диалога некоторыми американцами:
- Выпить хочешь?
- Да нет, наверное...

----------


## wanja

- Алло, Владимир? Привет, это Жорж говорит... Слушай, у меня срок кончается, 3 недели сталось, надо о семейных делах думать... А моя семья, как и твоя, на нефть завязана. Ты не будешь против, если мы тут немного цены на нее поднимем? Сам того же хочешь? Ну вот и хорошо, замазано!
- Алло, Абдул Азиз Аль-Сауд? Это Жорж. Слушай, пора цены на нефть поднимать, ты не возражаешь? Ну вот и замечательно! Мы тут заварушку устроим, а ты уж своих арабских друзей придержи, окей? Окей!
- Алло, Ципи? Шолом! Ну я с пацанами перетер - все согласные. Так что скажи Эхуду - можно начинать! Хрен с ней, с этой Палестиной.

----------


## BappaBa

Из серии пародий Бочарика.
Осторожно, матюги. =) 
[video:2j9948t0]http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=GmhiWE4yDbc[/video:2j9948t0]

----------


## wanja

В последнее время в России появилось множество мужчин нетрадиционной ориентации. Они собираются в барах и в пивных по-двое - по-трое, заказывают только водку, девушек не приглашают. Время от времени кто-нибудь из них произносит: "Да-а, ну у меня и жопа!"

----------


## Lampada

Говорят, что для съёмок сцены со складом автоматов в фильма "Оружейный барон" были закуплены реальные автоматы Калашникова, так как они были дешевле, чем муляжи.

----------


## wanja

Ленин был веселый человек, так что первый документ, который он подписал придя к власти, был "Декрет о Земле", из-за которого крестьяне земли так и не увидели. Крестьяне тоже были веселые люди, так что Ленин земли тоже до сих пор не увидел.

----------


## Lampada

_Встречаются на саммите российский и американский министры обороны. Русский хвастается: 
– Мы разработали снаряд, который пробивает броневой лист толщиной в метр! 
– Это уже вчерашний день, наши экспериментальные образцы пробивают броню толщиной до 135 сантиметров. 
– А зато наши снайперы попадают в копейку за километр! 
– Не хочу Вас огорчить, но последние модели наших снайперских прицелов позволяют уверенно попадать в пятицентовик за 1200 метров. 
– А у нас, у нас... зато у нас солдат получает в день 2300 килокалорий, вот! 
– Вообще-то стандартный рацион солдата НАТО гарантирует 4700 килокалорий в день. 
– Врёшь, сволочь натовская! Не может ваш солдат сожрать за день два мешка брюквы!!!_

----------


## Lampada

_Когда рыцарь Брайяр со своей дружиной вернулся из боевых походов, король спросил его: 
- Мой верный Брайяр, я вижу ты жив, и я очень этому рад. Расскажи мне теперь, что ты сделал для своего короля? 
- Ваше величество, - ответил Брайяр, - во славу вашего имени мы разгромили, развалили и сожгли все земли ваших врагов к югу от нашего королевства. 
- Ты обалдел что ли, славный рыцарь? - вскричал король. - У меня же нет никаких врагов на юге. 
- Правда? - удивился Брайяр. - Но не беспокойтесь, ваше величество, теперь они у вас там есть.  
Донецкие проститутки вышли на митинг с требованием выдать зарплату шахтерам…_

----------


## Оля

Ойййййййййййййййййййййййй  ййййййййййййййййййййййййй   ::    http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=mgXArrL0-EQ 
Я просто открыла первый попавшийся ролик на Ютубе из списка поиска по словам "украинские новости". Слушаю, слушаю - и вдруг!...   ::

----------


## wanja

Суждения о безопасности мудреца Инь Фу Во, записанные его учениками.
***
Как-то Сисадмин спросил:
- Учитель, не желаете ли красивую картинку для вашего десктопа? У меня есть хорошая коллекция обоев для рабочего стола со звездным небом и моральным законом.
- Почему ты думаешь, что мой нынешний wallpaper хуже? - спросил в ответ Инь Фу Во.
- Я не знаю, какая у вас картинка сейчас. Я никогда не видел вашего десктопа. У вас всегда открыто множество окон.
- Я тоже его никогда не видел, - сказал Инь. - Я работаю. 
***
Однажды Сисадмин пожаловался Учителю:
- Мы выдали всем нашим пользователям индивидуальные пароли, а они не желают хранить их в тайне. Записывают на листочках и приклеивают к мониторам. Что нам делать? Как заставить их?
Инь Фу Во спросил:
- Сначала скажи, почему они это делают.
Сисадмин подумал и ответил:
- Может быть, они не считают пароль ценным?
- А разве пароль сам по себе ценный?
- Не сам по себе. Ценна информация, которая под паролем.
- Для кого она ценна?
- Для нашего предприятия.
- А для пользователей?
- Для пользователей, видимо, нет.
- Так и есть, - сказал Учитель. - Под паролем нет ничего ценного для наших работников. Надо, чтоб было.
- Что для них ценно? - спросил Сисадмин.
- Догадайся с трех раз, - рассмеялся Учитель.
Сисадмин ушел просветленный и сделал на корпоративном портале персональные странички для всех работников. И на тех страничках был указан размер зарплаты. Узнав об этом, все пользователи забеспокоились о своих паролях. На другой день в курилке обсуждали размер зарплаты Главбуха. На третий день ни у кого не было видно листочков с паролями. 
***
Однажды в курилке пользователи стали возмущаться, что Сисадмин закрыл всем доступ на сайт "Одноклассники". Инь Фу Во услышал об этом и нахмурился.
- Почему ты закрыл людям доступ? - спросил он Сисадмина, когда они после перекура пили кофе.
- Потому что такие сайты не нужны для работы.
- А курить нужно для работы?
- Вообще-то нет...
- А кофе пить?
- Ну...
- Ну тогда, - сказал Учитель, - открой людям доступ. 
***
Однажды Сисадмин пожаловался Учителю:
- Антивирус не помогает. На всех рабочих станциях установлен, обновляется дважды в день. А все равно каждую неделю кто-то заражается и теряет данные.
Учитель с сожалением покачал головой.
- Надо что-то делать, - продолжал Сисадмин.
Учитель слегка покивал. Сисадмин спросил:
- Что лучше: поставить всем новый многоядерный антивирус или поднять централизованную систему бэкапа?
Учитель сказал:
- Проведи курсы для пользователей. 
***
Однажды Директор спросил Инь Фу Во про защиту от внутренних угроз. Тот сказал:
- Во внешнем мире есть сто человек, которые хотели бы заполучить конфиденциальную информацию из вашей сети. И есть пять человек, которые способны это сделать. Но эти сто вряд ли встретятся с этими пятью.
Еще Учитель сказал:
- А в вашей внутренней сети есть пять пользователей, которые хотели бы заполучить конфиденциальную информацию. И есть сто, которые могут это сделать. И они уже встретились. 
***
Однажды Директор пришел к защитнику Иню за советом. Директор сказал:
- Я хотел бы заставить всех пользователей соблюдать строгие правила безопасности. Но тогда они обидятся на меня и станут хуже работать. Я хотел бы дать пользователям полную свободу. Но тогда они нахватают вирусов, разгласят конфиденциальную информацию, и наш бизнес пострадает. Как мне найти золотую середину?
Инь Фу Во ответил:
- Высота забора равна высоте самого низкого участка. Прочность цепи равна прочности слабейшего звена. Заставь самых нерадивых из пользователей соблюдать те правила безопасности, которые без принуждения соблюдают все остальные.
- Как просто! - воскликнул Директор и ушел просветленный. 
***
Директор спросил почтенного Иня:
- Мне предлагают купить систему защиты от несанкционированного доступа. Стоит ли она денег, которые за нее просят?
Инь Фу Во в ответ спросил:
- Сколько у вас было случаев несанкционированного доступа за последние три года?
- Ни одного, - ответил Директор.
- А сколько ноутбуков и флэшек потеряли ваши работники за это время?
- Два ноутбука, - ответил Директор, - а флэшки никто не считал.
- Почему бы вместо этого не купить систему для шифрования информации на ноутбуках и флэшках? - сказал Инь Фу Во. 
***
Однажды Младший Бухгалтер принесла в дар Учителю кактус.
- Поставьте его возле вашего монитора, - сказала она. - Этот кактус защитит вас от вредного излучения.
- Отнеси его Сисадмину, - сказал Инь Фу Во. - Мне кактус не поможет.
- Почему? - обиженно спросила Младший Бухгалтер.
- Для него нет драйверов под FreeBSD, - ответил Учитель. 
***
Сисадмин спросил Учителя:
- В статье написано, что любое усиление безопасности снижает лояльность работников. Это правда?
Инь Фу Во ответил:
- На самом деле усиление безопасности снижает удобство. Снижение удобства повышает усталость. Повышение усталости снижает добросовестность. А снижение добросовестности работников - это и есть то, чего хозяин должен избегать.
- Тогда что же такое лояльность? - спросил Сисадмин.
- "Лояльность", - усмехнулся Инь Фу Во, - это японцы выдумали, чтоб денег не платить.

----------


## wanja

Флудерам посвящается:
...Дьявол вдруг оторвался от монитора и треснул себя копытом по лбу. Рога завибрировали, пошел низкий гул.
- Какой же я идиот!
Дрессированная секретарша-суккуб схватила блокнот и ручку.
- Брось, - сказал ей Дьявол. - Никакой новой каверзы не будет. Уже поздно.
Суккуб преданно смотрела на босса.
- Ты ЖЖ читаешь? - спросил он.
- Иногда, мой господин.
- Так вот... Три тысячи лет назад я обязан был это придумать. Обязан, понимаешь?
- Что именно, мой господин?
- Комментарии! Просто и изящно, я меня побери, комментарии!
Он захихикал.
- Ты только представь, две скрижали с заповедями - и пара триллионов скрижалей со срачем в комментах...

----------


## Ramil

Летит Ворона, навстречу ей стая гусей.
> (В) - Гуси, вы куда?
> (Г) - Мы на юг, в теплые края. Там хорошо.
> (В) - Гуси, а возьмите меня с собой? Раз там так хорошо.
> (Г) - Да не, Ворона, не долетишь. Сдохнешь по дороге.
> (В) - Нет, не сдохну. Я умная, я все просчитала. Долечу.
> (Г) - Ну фик с тобой, летим.
> Летит стая сутки. Останавливаются - глядь, нет Вороны. Ждут час, ждут два... Прилетает Ворона. Взлохмаченная, уставшая. 
> (Г) - Ворона, не долетишь же!
> (В) - Не, я сильная, я долечу.
> Летят еще сутки. Смотрят - море впереди, не остановиться, не передохнуть. Глядь - опять Вороны нет. Ждали-ждали, уже собрались лететь дальше одни, ан нет. Появилась Ворона. Взмыленная, Язык на плечо.
> (Г) - Ворона, нам через море лететь, помрешь ведь по дороге! Не для тебя это. Это мы, гуси, к дальним перелетам приучены. оставайся тут.
> (В) - А я смелая, так что летим!
> Сколько уж они летели - то неведомо. Но прилетели гуси в теплые края. Хохмы ради ждут Ворону. Та появляется через сутки, едва-едва ползет. Преодолела и расстояния, и море, и ураганы-бури всяческие.
> Приземляется, отряхивается, оглаживает перышки, смотрится в воду.
> (В) - Эх, а все-таки я красивая... Умная, сильная, смелая, красивая... но такая е/анутая!

----------


## Ramil

Семья получила квартиру и ходят по пустым комнатам в полном
составе. Мама:
- Здесь мы поставим шкаф, здесь - стол…
Сынок 5-ти лет:
- А здесь мы полку за&%$ним!
Папа бьет сына по репе и строго спрашивает:
- Понял?
- Да…
- А что ты понял?
- Она тут на х#$ не нужна…

----------


## Ramil

Украинская деревня, ночь.
Мужик под окном хаты (шопотом):
- Мыкола!
Оттуда(сдавленный шопот)
- Чеее?
- Выходь!
- Зачем?
- Я тут горилки припас, галушки пожарил, грибочки, огурчики, выпьем!
- Та не можу!
- А че???
- Та е*усь я, будь оно неладно!!!

----------


## wanja

Приметы 
1. Если третий день не хочется работать, значит сегодня среда.
2. Если вы проснулись утром и вам не надо вставать, значит, вы спали стоя.
3. Если выпил хорошо, значит утром плохо. Если утром хорошо, значит, выпил плохо.
4. Если вы едете в автомобиле и вас сильно ударили - выйдите и посмотрите: если ударило сзади - к прибавлению денег, а если спереди - к убавлению.
5. Презерватив найденный вашей женой у вас в пальто - к покупке чемоданов.
6. Если голова болит - значит, она есть.
7. Если муж открывает жене дверь машины, то это либо новая машина, либо новая жена.
8. Чем лучше видна грудь - тем хуже запоминается лицо.
9. Ежели дети идут в школу нарядные и несут цветы, то скоро придется копать картошку.
10. Если, выходя из помещения, зацепитесь за ручку двери, то обязательно туда вернетесь.
11. Если вокруг солнца появились круги - пора проветрить комнату и вымыть окна.
12. Если водка пьется тяжело и натужно - жди ее обратно.
13. Низколетящие голуби над головой - к стирке.
14. Если в дождливую погоду вы забыли зонтик, то вы обязательно промокнете.
15. Если вы тихо материтесь, значит у вас простужено горло.
16. Если перхоть двигается - это вши.
17. Кто ищет, тот что-то знает.
18. Минута смеха прибавляет год жизни. Условно.
19. Если ты опять поправилась на 5 кг за неделю, значит, эту диету тебе посоветовала лучшая подруга.
20. Детская мудрость: если мама смеется над остротами папы, значит, в доме гости.
21. Ходить на работу - к деньгам.
22. Если ваша собака сказала вам "Здравствуй, хозяин" - значит, она просто не хотела вас пугать своим лаем.
23. Если вы смахиваете крошки со стола на пол рукой - к ссоре с женой.
24. Если женщина вас обманывает, значит, вы ей небезразличны.
25. Если лошадь говорит тебе, что ты сумасшедший, то так оно и есть.
26. Путь к холодильнику женщины лежит через ее сердце.
27. Если девушка в ночь с 6 на 7 июля увидела в воде лицо своего суженого, значит в ночь с 5 на 6 июля ее суженый неудачно нырнул.
28. Если вы проснулись с девушкой, с которой вчера познакомились, и она не уходит, то это ваша жена.

----------


## wanja

сварить яйцо в микроволновке  
Q: Сколько времени надо варить куриное яйцо в микроволновке? Микроволновка "Bosh".
A: Яйца нельзя варить в микроволновке потому что они взрываются. Используйте кастрюлю и обычную плиту. 
Q: Как надо обработать яйцо чтобы сварить его в микроволновке?
A: Не существует способа сварить яйцо в микроволновке. 
Q: Как именно происходит взрыв яйца с точки зрения науки и почему?
A: Яйцо резко теряет целостность и приобретает форму стенок печки. Это происходит из-за нагревания в печах микроволнового типа. Кулинарная наука запрещает это делать. 
Q: Я налила в стеклянную кастрюлю воды чтобы уравнять осмотическое давление, положила два яйца, накрыла тарелкой и поставила в печку. Вода еще не закипела, а яйца уже взорвались и разбили тарелку!
A: Вы забыли посолить воду. Кастрюля должна быть металлической, печка - обычная, не микроволнового типа. 
Q: Я сварил яйцо отдельно вкрутую, а затем поставил разогреть на 20 секунд. Оно взорвалось. В чем моя ошибка?
A: Не следовало разогревать яйцо. Вы могли съесть его холодным или разогреть, опустив в горячую воду на 2-5 минут. 
Q: Как при помощи микроволновки познакомиться с мужчиной? Мне 27 лет, рыба.
A: Не следует готовить яйца в микроволновке, сходите на вечеринку или дискотеку. 
Q: Цитирую инструкцию к "Samsung": "Яйцо в микроволновке не сварится, а испечется. Для этого следует разбить скорлупу яйца, проследив, чтобы пленка под скорлупой также была повреждена."
A: Испеченное в микроволновке яйцо имеет ряд недостатков: пропечено неравномерно, мелкая скорлупа хрустит на зубах, трудно собирать куски со стенок. Повреждать скорлупу раньше времени не имеет смысла - вы можете испачкать руки. 
Q: У меня постоянно сбиваются часы в микроволновке. Что посоветуете?
A: Не следует варить яйцо в микроволновке. Часы сбиваются самопроизвольно в большинстве моделей, с приготовлением яиц это не связано. 
Q: Как так получилось в природе что взрываются именно яйца?
A: Чтобы этого избежать не кладите их в микроволновку. 
Q: Я безумно, безумно мечтаю хоть раз испечь яйцо в микроволновке!
A: Испеките курицу - фактически это бывшее яйцо. 
Q: Я обмотал яйцо скотчем чтобы оно не взорвалось, но оно все равно взорвалось, испачкало стенки содержимым и кусками скотча.
A: Протрите микроволновку влажной тряпкой. Присохшие куски скотча ототрите содой. Не следует тереть стенки
металлической мочалкой и скоблить ножом. 
Q: Я сварил вкрутую три перепелиных яйца, очистил от скорлупы, положил в булку для гамбургеров и разогрел в
микроволновке. Они взорвались и разорвали булку.
A: Яйца следовало есть вприкуску, не разогревая вместе с булкой. 
Q: Свекровь постоянно твердит что в микроволновке нельзя варить яйца.
A: Да. 
Q: Только ли куриные яйца взрываются в микроволновке?
A: Все птичьи яйца взрываются в микроволновке. На продуктовых рынках и мясных базах можно купить бычьи или бараньи яйца, лишенные этого недостатка. Но вкуснее варить куриные на огне или с помощью кипятильника. 
Q: Я проколол в яйце дырку, выпил его, а пустую скорлупу стал греть в микроволновке. Она пахла гарью, а затем лопнула.
A: Вам следовало хранить пустую скорлупу, избегая ее нагревания в микроволновке. 
Q: Где в Таганроге можно купить хорошую микроволновку дешево? Какую модель посоветуете? СВЧ и микроволновка - это одно и то же?
A: Это одно и то же. Купив микроволновку, не следует готовить в ней яйца. 
Q: Спичкой я пробил с боков яйца две дырочки для выравнивания давления, поставил его в микроволновку, но оно взорвалось.
A: Вымойте стенки микроволновки влажной тряпкой. 
Q: Я варил яйцо в микроволновке 10 секунд и оно не взорвалось. На вкус показалось сырым.
A: Используйте микроволновку большей мощности - от 900 ватт и выше, либо увеличьте время приготовления. 
Q: Я поджарил яичницу, а затем разогрел ее в микроволновке - она не взорвалась!
A: Яичницы и омлеты, в отличие от яиц, редко взрываются в микроволновках. 
Q: Я знаю как минимум трех людей, которые варили яйца в микроволновке и ничего плохого не случилось!
A: Нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы лишний раз вымыть микроволновку. 
Q: У меня нет микроволновки, есть плита. Можно ли положить яйцо на нижнюю решетку в духовке?
A: Микроволновка удобна своей быстротой. Вам придется ожидать взрыва в духовке 10-20 минут. 
Q: Могу я положить яйцо в кастрюлю с водой и сварить в газовой духовке?
A: Да, но это вариант средний. Гораздо лучше поставить кастрюлю на конфорку, гораздо хуже - в микроволновку. 
Q: Просто интересно, каково количество яиц, взорванных во всем мире со дня изобретения микроволновок?
A: Чем меньше тем лучше. 
Q: Микроволновка - творение Диавола! СВЧ - означает Служу Воинству Черта! Читайте Библию! Они взрываются потому что сам Господь не дает варить в микроволновке яйца на Пасху!
A: Будьте благоразумны и в остальное время года. 
Q: Если отрегулировать мощность микроволновки до минимума и варить яйцо медленно, в течение нескольких часов, с перерывами?
A: Мощность установите максимальную. Три небольшие картофелины вымойте под краном и положите в микроволновку на 3-7 минут. Ешьте с маслом и солью при помощи чайной ложки. 
Q: У меня микроволновка с грилем, это что-то меняет?
A: Ее возможности более широкие. Но в плане яиц она как обычная. 
Q: Где можно получить более полную информацию? Есть ли специальная литература о приготовлении яиц в микроволновке?
A: Мы всегда готовы ответить на любые вопросы о том, можно ли варить яйца в микроволновке. 
Q: Я поставил яйцо в микроволновку, но оно не взорвалось и не нагрелось.
A: Проверьте включен ли шнур питания микроволновки в электрическую сеть. 
Q: Я сварил яйцо в микроволновке и оно не взорвалось.
A: Нет. 
Q: Какие продукты взрываются в микроволновке так же как и яйца?
A: Так зрелищно как яйца не взрываются никакие продукты. 
Q: Мне рассказывали что есть специальная насадка к микроволновке для варки яиц.
A: Речь шла о машинке для нарезки крутых яиц. Магазин имеет право продавать ее или просто давать в рекламных целях вместе с микроволновкой и другой кухонной техникой. Не забудьте очистить яйцо от скорлупы. 
Q: Следуя вашему FAQ "Как варить яйцо в микроволновке" я стал его варить, но оно взорвалось и сильно испачкало мне аппарат!
A: Вы должны были внимательно дочитать FAQ до конца, не прерывая чтение после названия.

----------


## Cocos

::  ,   ::  , и ещё раз   ::

----------


## Ramil

Президент Барак Хуссейн Обама сбалансирует бюджет, возродит экономику, разрешит проблемы с недвижимостью, повернет вспять глобальное потепление, найдет Осаму Бин Ладена, разрешит Израильско-Палестинский конфликт и добьется международного мира. После этого, на 7-ой день Он отдохнет.. 
***
Торговца Джона призвали в армию и назначили в учебный центр агитатором - 
убеждать солдат покупать страховки для военнослужащих.  
Вскоре начальство заметило, что после встречи с Джоном страховки 
покупают практически все, хотя у других агитаторов, даже у самых лучших, 
подписывался дай бог каждый третий. И начальник решил посмотреть, как же 
работает Джон.  
Новоприбывших солдат загнали в комнату, Джон вышел на сцену, 
улыбнулся и сказал:  
- Ребята, я знаю, что Вы не хотите долго слушать всякую муть, 
поэтому объясню Вам про страховки за одну минуту. Смысл страховки 
простой: если у вас её нет, вас послали в бой и вы погибли - 
правительство пришлёт вашей семье письмо с соболезнованиями. Если у вас 
она есть, вас послали в бой и вы погибли - правительство пришлёт вашей 
семье 20 тысяч долларов.  
Тут Джон сделал паузу, обвёл зал глазами и спросил:  
- Как вы думаете, ребята, кого при таком раскладе пошлют в бой 
первыми?.." 
***
 Есть два типа людей Одни катят мир, а другие бегут рядом и кричат: "Бл*, куда катится этот мир!?"

----------


## studyr

- А как правильно по стакан́у или по стака́ну?
- П́о два!!!

----------


## Ramil

Девушка была тонкая  и хрупкая, поэтому ломалась не долго

----------


## wanja

================================
- Учитель, а как выглядит Будда? - спросил ученик. Учитель молча указал на кипарис во дворе. Ученик подошел к кипарису, удивленно на него воззрился.
- Да Будда я, Будда, достали!!! - заорал кипарис и ушел в другой угол двора. 
============================
В Москве провели краш-тесты российских автомобилей. Самым опасным был
признан автомобиль "Ока": пока сажали манекен в машину, ему сломали обе
ноги.

----------


## wanja

Рабинович, Кац, Леви и Струловиц пришли пообедать в кафе. Сели за столик.
Рабинович:
- Ой-ой-ой!
Кац:
- Ай-Ай-Ай!
Леви:
- Яй-яй-яй!
Струловиц:
- Слушайте, если вы таки решили поговорить о делах, так лучше сяду за другой столик!

----------


## Lampada

"Доченька, ты в таком виде ходила на дискотеку?  А ну быстро одевайся и иди спать!"  
Тюремный священник зашел в камеру к вору-рецидивисту. 
- Не падай духом, сын мой! Когда тебя выпустят, я постараюсь тебе помочь. 
- Спасибо, отец, - ответил растроганный вор. - Но это вам будет не под силу. Воровство - дело сложное, тут нужна большая практика и специальная подготовка.  
Врач, выходя из палаты:  "Так, всем до свидания! А вы, Иванов, прощайте".

----------


## wanja

1. Важно иметь мужчину, который помогает дома, убирает, иногда готовит и имеет работу. 
2. Важно иметь мужчину, у которого есть чувство юмора. 
3. Важно иметь мужчину, которому можно доверять и который вас не обманет. 
4. Важно иметь мужчину, с которым хорошо в постели и которому вы нравитесь.
Очень! 
Очень важно! Чтобы все эти 4 мужика не знали друг друга

----------


## gRomoZeka

> _Встречаются на саммите российский и американский министры обороны. Русский хвастается: 
> – Мы разработали снаряд, который пробивает броневой лист толщиной в метр! 
> – Это уже вчерашний день, наши экспериментальные образцы пробивают броню толщиной до 135 сантиметров. 
> – А зато наши снайперы попадают в копейку за километр! 
> – Не хочу Вас огорчить, но последние модели наших снайперских прицелов позволяют уверенно попадать в пятицентовик за 1200 метров. 
> – А у нас, у нас... зато у нас солдат получает в день 2300 килокалорий, вот! 
> – Вообще-то стандартный рацион солдата НАТО гарантирует 4700 килокалорий в день. 
> – Врёшь, сволочь натовская! Не может ваш солдат сожрать за день два мешка брюквы!!!_

 Ховайся!   ::  И здесь реклама НАТО! ))

----------


## wanja

Компания «Philip Morris» предупреждает – борьба с курением опасна для Вашего здоровья. 
Компания «Де Бирс» предупреждает – разработка технологии создания крупных искусственных алмазов очень опасна для Вашего здоровья. 
Десантники предупреждают – антивоенные демонстрации в районе расположения части могут серьёзно поломать Ваше здоровье. 
Прапорщики предупреждают – ревизии военных складов приводят к взрывам. 
Пожарники предупреждают – перевод пожарников на хоз расчёт приводит к увеличению пожаров.  
Транспортники предупреждают – попытка создания устройств по мгновенному перемещению людей и грузов очень повредит Вашему здоровью. 
Пиротехники предупреждают – непрофессиональное обращение с ВВ может окончательно подорвать Ваше здоровье. 
Энергетики предупреждают – работы по энергосбережению вредны для здоровья. 
Нефтяные магнаты предупреждают – разработка альтернативных источников энергии смертельно опасна для Вашего здоровья.

----------


## wanja

В мировой туриндустрии все более популярными становятся "туры без русских" в те отели и регионы, где гарантированно не будет русских. Особенно повышенным спросом эти туры пользуются среди российских граждан. 
======================= 
Богачи отбирали деньги у бедных и отдавали Робин Гуду.

----------


## wanja

- Папа, - спросила маленькая Сарочка, - а может ли Господь разрешить мне послать валентинку человеку, который принадлежит другой религии? 
- Думаю, да, - ответил папочка, средних лет еврей по имени Лейзер. - А кому бы ты хотела послать валентинку? 
- Усаме бен Ладену. 
- Бен Ладену?!?!?! - спросил шокированный Лейзер. - Но почему? 
- Ну, - сказала Сарочка, - представь: Бен Ладен получает валентинку с признанием в любви от маленькой еврейской девочки. Он начнет думать, что не все в мире такие плохие, и станет любить мир немного больше. А потом, когда он получит еще несколько валентинок, он поймет, что мир в самом деле прекрасен, и он наконец прекратит скрываться, и публично признает свои ошибки. 
- Сарочка, - сказал глубоко расстроганный Лейзер, - это самое прекрасное, что я когда-либо слышал... 
- Я знаю, папочка, - ответила Сарочка. - И когда он перестанет прятаться по разным пещерам, наши морпехи наконец пристрелят его на х...

----------


## chaika

A couple untranslatable jokes: 
В жизни мужчины есть четыре этапа:
1. Ещё нет!
2. Уже, да!
3. Ещё, да!
4. Уже нет! 
Куда послать правительство: в? к? или на? 
And a translatable one:
Чем кризис хуже развода? При разводе вместе с половиной твоего имущества хотя бы уходит жена ... 
---------
Семь бед, одна перегрузка.

----------


## it-ogo

Н-да. Раз уж форум лингвистический, надо чего-нить поядренее с лингвистической точки зрения. 
В.Строчков
ЕЩЕ ОДНА ЛЕГЕНДА 
– ...А тот, ну, Вечный Странник, Мореход?
Выбне моглили – фас его! и профиль!
нарисовать? портрет попоясней.
Мы знаем мастервы гораздриснуть... 
– Ну, что ж, рисну, искис, попопытаюсь.
Он звался Нельсон. Кроче, Кацнельсон.
Никто не звал. Он как-то сам прибился
под нашу стенку. Я и швартовал.
Он поразил меня в воображенье.
Кудрявый агнец. Рыжий. Мутон Руж.
Копытца сорок пятого размера,
путливый взор, похохотливый рот
и курдючок, налитый нежным сальцем.
Он бичевал. Ну, знаете, пороки,
разврат, таверны, каперсы и ром
(так ведь какое ж каперство без рома,
как все равно пороки без каверн).
Так... Бичевал. Ну, язвы. Рак. Отшельник,
миссионер, пустынник, пилигрим,
довольно странник и пропоповедник,
изрядно столпник и грядущий старец,
почти святой, но чуждый канонизму.
Баптист, елеен, истинный угодник,
из выхлыстов, трясун-шестидесятник,
сам пострадавший косвенный свидетель
ИеговыИближниИеговыИближн  иИеговыИбли...
служители мормоны дружным хором
и просто соло пели как он много
в себя вобрал и гармонично слил:
он каменщик высокого разряда
и с мастерком он как с ножом и вилкой,
зеленый, голубой и черный пояс
и белый брат и нинзя кхмер болотный
лягаш любитель квакер молокан.
Он обращал и с жаром наставлял
на каждого, будь то незрелый отрок,
сугубая язычница блудница
иблаженмуж, мужиже неиде,
и всякий ближний, присовокупляя
жену его, рабыню и раба,
вола, осла и всякое именье
В быту был скромен. Ел одни акриды –
там, мидий и обратно тех же усриц.
Насоберет в камнях, навалит кучу
и ест сырьем. А после разбирает...
Не он. Не их. Они. Его от них.
Ну что же с кучи может кроме кучи...
Вот так он день деньской на берегу,
то кокает, то сусликом замрет
сракушками своими. И однажды
на берегу он повстречался с ней.
Она была Марией. Марианной.
Никто ее не звал, как и его.
А всё – Манделлой. Ну, и откликалась
на этот зов: "Манделла!" – гля, бежит.
Она бежит, а он торчит за камнем
весь синий срам натуга скорлупа.
Вот так оно у них и началось.
Она его за муки полюбила,
омыла и, святая простата,
что было у нее – рибок вонючий
да задубелый левис с зиперами,
потертым лейбаком и задвигалом,
да шлюпок шестивесельных эскадру –
все разделила с ним без сожаленья.
И он ее увлек и подхватил,
и принял все, и утопал в любви,
в мандале той, в марийской мандолине,
но не утоп, поплыл, поплылпоплыл!
входя в тангаж, выгребываясь, драясь,
суша, табаня, грудью навалясь,
заваливаясь на борт, огребая,
ломая переборки, стрингера,
черпая орудийными портами,
треща снастями, ухая кормой –
со скрипом, хлюпом, бульканьем, шипеньем,
раскачиваясь, рыская, кренясь,
и прям в очко влетел, в глазок циклона;
и добрых десять дней его мотало
над Марианской впадиной. Болтанки
не выдержав, дала лоханка течь.
Все протекало так как острый триллер,
трепало, дрейфовал, хотел подSOSом,
но отказало рацио и триггер
сгорел накрылся чертов идиод
С грехом дошел. Уже у мыса Кап
к сухому доку ржавый бросил якорь
и снасть латал, и конопатил течи,
и киль чинил. Но был уже, похоже,
бывалый клиппер больше не ходок,
и в первом же коротком каботаже
опять открылись течи. И пошло,
от дока к доку, все уж на мази,
от мыса к мысу, берегом ползя
на бичеве, натягивая буж
и окая и ухая дубину:
"зеленая сама пОйдет, пОдернем..." –
и шла сама зеленая, и плакал,
подергивая, лузгая акриды
и оставляя по себе лишь память
да усричные холмики, да мифы
от мыса Код до лифа кысы Мод,
и уходя всем говорил: простит,
и дружеское рукопопожатье
и братский попоцепопоцелуй
напопоследок каждому из наших,
и только эту пидорову козу
Манделлу он как сидорову выдру
пообещал как бог как черепаху,
и под конец такое отморозил
ипоципочки так и передайте
мол всёеёмоё с собой унес
и то сказать последняя прости –
и с тем ушел, как застарелый траппер,
своей тропой. Осталось только имя.
Да, Кацнельсон. Но мы его не звали.
Что в имени его? Все суета.
Он был Бичом От Бога. Настоящий
гонорис кауза. И долог был его
от дока к доку путь до Типперери,
до Мэри же он так и не добрался,
хотя хотел. Да, видно, не судьба... 
Так этот человек ушел в легенду.
А я остался. Скромный очевидец,
всю правду поповедавший о нем,
о житии его. Так с вас стаканчик.
Попопополный. Это – за него.

----------


## Lampada

Умирает еврей. У постели жена. 
- Сара, я умираю. Скажи правду: ты всегда мне была верна, никогда не изменяла? 
- Абрам... Хм, а вдруг ты не умрёшь?   
Как известно, алкоголь убивает клетки мозга. Но только те, которые отказываются выпить. 
Два студента с военной кафедры решили подколоть прапора: 
- Товарищ прапорщик, а что тяжелее: килограмм ваты или килограмм железа? 
- Килограмм железа! 
- А вот и неправильно, одинаково! 
- А я вот щас дам тебе по голове сначала килограммом ваты, а потом килограммом железа, а там посмотрим! 
Жена разговаривает по телефону, потом кладет трубку. 
Муж (читая газету): 
- Это кто был? 
- Да мама. Она, по-моему, уже наполовину сумасшедшая. 
- А-а-а... Значит, получше стало.

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Записи в школьных дневниках* 
Ув. родители! Подстригите своего ребенка. Хочется посмотреть ему в глаза.
Пил пиво прямо на уроке биологии (с муляжом леща) и нагло РЫГАЛ в лицо засл. учителю России!
Абсолютно не знает Пушкина! Уважаемые родители! Прошу познакомить!
Эй там! Алё! Чё с деньгами на завтраки?
Принести по 100 рублей на взятку зав. гороно.
Уважаемые родители! Придите, пожалуйста, в школу трезвыми.
Ваш сын оказался дочерью. Обратите на это внимание.
Ваш ребенок пропустил субботнюю дискотеку! Разберитесь!
Обратите внимание на внешний вид вашего сына. Брюки вечно наглажены, причесан аккуратно, ногти подстрижены. Откуда это чистоплюйство?!
Принёс водки, сорвал педсовет. (мое любимое, можно в афоризмы записывать   ::  )
Обделался на уроке Мужества. Позор!
Бросил под ноги учителю 100 долларов, чем поставил его в неудобное положение.
Не сдал деньги на завтраки классному руководителю!
Курил на физкультуре, бегал на перемене, а надо — наоборот!
Ваша дочь это что-то. Что именно — объясню при встрече.
Превратил поход в цирк в балаган!
Жил своей жизнью на уроке биологии.
Перед тем, как войти в кабинет к завучу, постучал в дверь условным стуком физрука.
Бегал по потолку, чем нарушил незыблемость физических законов.
Уговорил учительницу рисования позировать на уроке. Безобразие!
Читал книгу на уроке литературы!!!
Разговаривал на уроке пения, дерзил учителю, что это рэп.

----------


## Winifred

Changing the subject a bit: 
Молодой человек из Нью-Йорка проводил выходные у двоюродного брата в Джорджии, США.  Когда они путешествовали по Болоту Окифиноки, он спросил, «Это верно, что, если будешь  нести фонарик, аллигаторы не будешь тебя съедят?» двоюродный брат ответил , «Это зависит от того, как быстро  ты будешь нести фонарик.» 
A young man from New York was visiting his cousin in Georgia (USA).  While they were touring Okefenokee Swamp, he asked, “Is it true that if you carry a flashlight, alligators won’t eat you?” His cousin replied, “That depends on how fast you are carrying the flashlight.”

----------


## gRomoZeka

That reminds me of a joke about Chukcha and Geologist.  ::   
Chuckcha and Geologists are fishing. Suddenly a hungry polar bear appears. Chuckcha immediately gets ready to run and starts to put his skis on. *Geologist* (melancholically): Don't bother, my friend. We are doomed. Polar bear can run at a speed of 40 km/h (~25 miles per hour). You can't run faster than a polar bear.  *Chuckcha*: Chuckcha doesn't need to run faster than a polar bear. Chuckcha needs to run faster than Geologist.  ::   Chukchas is an ethnic group close to Eskimos, that lives in Siberia. There were plenty of jokes about them. These fictional Chukchas pocessed an interesting combination of naivete and cunning, always referred to themselves in the third person and used the word "однако" whenever they can. Some people consider these jokes "racist" nowadays, but really they were rather good-natured, and popular mostly among kids.

----------


## Lampada

- Вас уже оперировали? 
- Да. 
- Ну и как? 
- Три тысячи долларов. 
- Я имею в виду, что у вас было? 
- Только одна тысяча. 
- Вы опять не поняли. Я спрашиваю, на что вы жалуетесь? 
- Двух тысяч не хватает.

----------


## wanja

Вслед за успехом западного интернет аукциона ebay.com, русские бизнесмены открыли свой домен со следующими субдоменами:
ebay.ru - Основной домейн
na.ebay.ru - Отдел продаж и контрактов. 
po.ebay.ru - Техподдержка. 
za.ebay.ru - Реклама и PR. 
pod.ebay.ru - Общение с конкурентами.
pri.ebay.ru - Работа с кредиторами потенциальными. 
ot.ebay.ru - Работа с кредиторами существующими. 
pro.ebay.ru - Отдел по форс-мажорам. 
s.ebay.ru - Отдел по уплате налогов.

----------


## Lampada

Король Фридрих Второй, правивший Пруссией в ХVIII веке, однажды посетил городскую тюрьму Берлина. Заключенные один за другим припадали к королевским стопам, сетовали на злую судьбу и клялись в своей невиновности. Лишь один скромно стоял в стороне, не прося короля о помиловании. 
"Ну а ты, - обратился к нему король, - ты тоже попал сюда по по ошибке?" 
- "Нет, ваше величество, я несу заслуженное наказание. Я осужден за вооруженное ограбление". 
Монарх немедленно приказал выпустить заключенного со словами: "Выгоните этого бандита, чтобы он не портил своим присутствием общество честных людей".

----------


## Полуношник

> Вслед за успехом западного интернет аукциона ebay.com, русские бизнесмены открыли свой домен со следующими субдоменами:
> ebay.ru - Основной домейн
> na.ebay.ru - Отдел продаж и контрактов. 
> ...

 Помнится в детстве мы спрашивали друг друга "какой самый короткий анекдот" и парили друг другу мозги всякими Котовскими с расческами. Сейчас самый короткий анекдот: "e-Book".   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Changing the subject a bit: 
> Молодой человек из Нью-Йорка проводил выходные у двоюродного брата в Джорджии, США.  Когда они путешествовали по Болоту Окифиноки, он спросил, «Это верно, что, если [] нести фонарик, аллигаторы вас не съедят?» двоюродный брат ответил: «Это зависит от того, как быстро вы будете нести фонарик.» 
> A young man from New York was visiting his cousin in Georgia (USA).  While they were touring Okefenokee Swamp, he asked, “Is it true that if you carry a flashlight, alligators won’t eat you?” His cousin replied, “That depends on how fast you are carrying the flashlight.”

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by Winifred  Changing the subject a bit: 
> Молодой человек из Нью-Йорка проводил выходные у двоюродного брата в Джорджии, США.  Когда они путешествовали по Болоту Окифиноки, он спросил, «Это верно, что, если [] нести фонарик, аллигаторы вас не съедят?» двоюродный брат ответил: «Это зависит от того, как быстро вы будете нести фонарик.» 
> A young man from New York was visiting his cousin in Georgia (USA).  While they were touring Okefenokee Swamp, he asked, “Is it true that if you carry a flashlight, alligators won’t eat you?” His cousin replied, “That depends on how fast you are carrying the flashlight.”

 Ах да. If it was cousin he probably said "...как быстро ты будешь нести фонарик". 
И каким-то странным образом это мне напомнило анектод из какой-то книжки Смаллиана (или Мартина Гарднера?): 
Путник подходит к развилке дорог и видит два указателя. На одном написано: "К устью реки Белой". На другом: "К устью реки Белой". Он спрашивает у местного жителя: "Если обе дороги ведут к устью реки Белой, то не всё ли равно, по какой мне идти". Местный житель отвечает: "Мне всё равно".

----------


## it-ogo

> Помнится в детстве мы спрашивали друг друга "какой самый короткий анекдот" и парили друг другу мозги всякими Котовскими с расческами.

 Тоже жанр, ага.
"Колобок повесился."
"Женилась."
..?

----------


## Basil77

> Тоже жанр, ага.
> "Колобок повесился."
> "Женилась."
> ..?

 Вчера в кустах нашли скелет чемпиона мира по пряткам.

----------


## Winifred

Спасибо, Полуношник!

----------


## wanja

Поздравления к 1 апреля
1 Поздравляем Ирину Булкину с тем, что она в считанные минуты сбросила свой вес. Вес упал так быстро, что нанес телесные повреждения гражданину Неверову, который в этот момент стоял под окном.
2 Друзья и коллеги поздравляют менеджера Петра Урываева, который овладел 16-тью языками вчера в мясном отделе супермаркета «Семеро козлят».
3 Администрация «Красная Шапочка» торжественно поздравляет клиентов ломбарда с наступлением ссудного дня!
4 Станция «Скорой помощи» города Хрюкинска поздравляет горожан с Международным днём здоровья и напоминает, что телефон 03 на два-три праздничных дня будет отключен. Хорошего вам самочувствия!
5 Министерство Культуры благодарит дежурного хирурга аэропорта Шереметьево-2 за избавление гражданина Жулико Прихватини от золотого песка в почках, воспаления яйца Фаберже и от колье в желудке на сумму полмиллиона евро!
6 Иммиграционная служба России поздравляет товарища Не Суйсяня с тем, что он стал миллионным нелегалом из Китая и дарит ему бесплатный билет в обратную сторону! Просим исполнить для юбиляра песню «Ван вэй тикет» (Билет в один конец)!
7 С первой съёмкой актера Жуана Полутитрова поздравляет пожарный расчёт номер ОПА-7 – по звонку соседей голого артиста сняли пожарной лестницей с балкона гражданки Обильной. Пожарные желают ему новых творческих успехов после выхода из института Склифософского!
8 ЮНЕСКО поздравляет Ивана Ивановича Весёлкина, без определённого места жительства, со Всемирным Днём природы за сбор пивной стеклотары и сигаретных пачек под окнами средней школы № 2004!
9 Персонал магазина «Электросила» поздравляет Акулину Беспросветную с окончанием гарантийного срока на любимый пылесос «Комета» и дарит ей короткое замыкание и праздничный фейерверк из искр!

----------


## Lampada

— Правда, что аисты на зиму улетают в тёплые края, папа?
— Конечно.
— Тогда как же я мог родиться в январе? 
— Наш преподаватель физики разговаривает сам с собой. А ваш?
— Наш тоже. Но он этого не понимает. Он думает, что мы его слушаем. 
НЕПОГОДА
— Дорогой, сходи в магазин!
— Но, любовь моя, сейчас такой дождь, что собаку не выгонишь на улицу.
— Господи, ну иди без собаки!

----------


## Lampada

Блондинка прибегает к доктору: 
Б: - Доктор, помогите! Меня укусил шмель! 
Д: - Ничего, сейчас намажем мазью... 
Б: - Но как вы его поймаете? Шмель, наверное, уже далеко улетел! 
Д: - Да нет же, намажу то место, где он вас укусил. 
Б: - Ааааа. Это было в парке, на скамейке под деревом. 
Д: - Да что вы! Я помажу вам ту часть тела, куда вас укусил шмель, и всё пройдёт. 
Б: - Ну так бы и сказали, доктор! Шмель укусил меня в палец. Боже, как это больно! 
Д (бьёт себя кулаком по лбу): - Какой именно?!? 
Б: (невинно): - Откуда я знаю? Как по мне, так все шмели одинаковые...

----------


## Wowik

> Помнится в детстве мы спрашивали друг друга "какой самый короткий анекдот" и парили друг другу мозги всякими Котовскими с расческами. Сейчас самый короткий анекдот: "e-Book".

  Чуток устарел, не только короткий, но и в жизни случался:
pkunzip.zip

----------


## wanja

Милые дети!
- Если учительница в школе задаёт вам вопрос, на который вы не знаете ответа - лучше всего сказать: "Я отвечать вам ничего не буду, Марья Ивановна, потому что вы - очкастая дура!" Таким образом, вы уйдёте от ответа, ловко смените тему разговора, перехватите инициативу у учительницы и поставите её в невыгодное положение оправдывающегося. 
- Если вас заставляют есть манную кашу, которую вы терпеть не можете -ни в коем случае нельзя хныкать и отнекиваться. Hаоборот, вы должны, увидев манную кашу выпучить глаза, издать радостный крик, отбросить в сторону ложку и руками выгребать противную липкую массу, жадно запихивая её себе в рот и ноздри. Таким образом вы сведёте потребление манной каши к минимуму. В идеале вы её попробуете только один раз в жизни. 
- Говорить незнакомому человеку "козёл" - это неправильно! Правильно говорить: "каз-зёл!". При этом надо обязательно засунуть руки в карманы, прищуриться, сплюнуть себе под ноги и неторопливо отвернуться. 
- Тщательно взвешивайте и обдумывайте слова, которые вы произносите вслух. Так, фраза: "Папа, ты хороший!" тянет максимум на китайский игрушечный пистолет рублей за двадцать. А вот фраза "Папа, я хочу быть таким же умным, как и ты!" - это уже серьёзная заявка на велосипед. 
- Разговор о покупке той или иной новой игрушки следует начинать не напрямую, в лоб, с крика: "Купи-купи-купи!!!". Лучше всего начать с какой-нибудь отвлечённой темы. Hапример: "Папа, а твоё детство тоже было тяжёлым и безрадостным?". 
- Если родители говорят вам, что вы непослушный и капризный ребёнок и вас обязательно заберёт Бармалей - не верьте! У непослушных, капризных и истеричных детей повышенное содержание адреналина в крови. Поэтому их мясо жёсткое и невкусное. По нашим сведениям, Бармалей как раз предпочитает послушных и хороших детей, поскольку их мясо не застревает в зубах. 
- В общественном транспорте, в метро, в подземных переходах вы берётесь руками за грязные поручни. Часть грязи переходит на ваши руки. Чем чаще выбудете мыть руки и снова браться за поручни - тем наш город будет чище. 
- Hагретый под горячей водой градусник и натёртые до красноты кулаками глаза могут спасти вас от школы максимум на два-три дня. А вот скошенные к переносице глаза и тонкая струйка слюны, непрерывно текущая по подбородку, освободят вас от занятий уже на два-три месяца.

----------


## Lampada

Дама входит в оружейный магазин и просит показать ей хороший пистолет. 
- Вам для защиты, мадам? 
- Нет, для защиты я найму адвоката...   
- Дорогой, когда мы поженимся, я буду делить с тобой все твои тревоги и заботы. 
- Hо милая, у меня нет никаких тревог и забот. 
- Я же говорю - когда поженимся...   
Согласно данным судебной статистики еще ни одна женщина не застрелила мужа в тот момент, когда он мыл посуду.   
Господи, молю, дай мне: 
Мудрости, чтобы понимать мужчину, 
Любви, чтобы прощать его, 
И терпения к его настроениям. 
Силы же, заметь, не прошу, Господи, 
А то ж прибью его...

----------


## Sparrow

> Если спросить у человека, сколько будет 10 раз по 100 грамм, то 9 из 10 скажут "литр", и лишь один, что "килограмм". 
> Сам проверял!

 Ах, как жаль, что я не смогу это здесь в Америке проверить. Но это и в самом деле ужасно смешно! Кстати, я бы, наверное, глубоко задумалась (я тупая в математике, в арифметике даже), а потом сказала бы "килограмм". Редкая я птица...  ::

----------


## studyr

> Ах, как жаль, что я не смогу это здесь в Америке проверить.

 А мне было бы интересно узнать, как американцы отвечают. У нас незадумываясь говорят: "Литр", хотя в другой ситуации иногда в шутку говорят: "Килограмм водки".

----------


## wanja

Кальтенбруннер звонит Мюллеру:
- Вы видели новую версию фильма про Штирлица? Он теперь цветной!
- Китаец, что ли?
====================
Офицерские курсы. Преподаватель задает вопрос:
— Вы получили приказ развернуть полевую точку связи и установить 8-метровую антенну на болотистой местности. В вашем распоряжении сержант связи и пять рядовых. Ваши действия?
Из аудитории последовало несколько предложений по инженерным решениям, с помощью которых можно поставить антенну на болоте.
Преподаватель покачал головой:
— Неправильные ответы. Нужно позвать сержанта и сказать: «Сержант, разверните здесь полевую точку связи и установите 8-метровую антенну».
===============
- А что мы вчера пили?
- Пиво.
- А что вчера было?
- Деньги.
==============
Москва. 
Очередной дерзкий побег совершен из Бутырской тюрьмы. На этот раз преступники воспользовались сложной системой незапертых дверей.

----------


## Winifred

внучка известила меня  эту загадку - 
Когда их спросяли эту загадку 80% студентов в детском саде отгадали загадку, а не более 17%  студентов на четвёртом курсе в Станфордском университете. 
 Больше, чём Бога,  больше злого, чём чёрта, это у бедных людых,  богатые нуждаются в чем.  Если вы будете есть, вы умираете. Что это?   
When asked this riddle, 80% of kindergarten kids got the answer,
compared to 17% of Stanford University seniors. 
What is greater than God, more evil than the devil, the poor have it,
the rich need it, and, if you eat it, you'll die?      Hint: Press the shift key and you will get the answer.
Намёк - нажать на смену регистру и разрешить вопроса.

----------


## it-ogo

"What does a man love more than life? Fear more than death or mortal strife? What does contented man desire, the  poor have, the rich require, the miser spends, the spendthrift saves, and all men carry to their graves?"  ::

----------


## Ramil

There's no such thing! I mean nothing )))

----------


## it-ogo

I'd formulate like this:   

> Внучка загадала мне такую загадку. 
> Её отгадали 80% детей в детском саду и меньше 17% студентов-старшекурсников Стэнфордского университета. 
> "Это выше Бога и злее чёрта, это у есть у бедных и в этом нуждаются богатые. Питающийся этим умрёт. Что это?"

----------


## Winifred

Thank you, it-ogo. 
I'll study your reply and come back with questions, if I may. 
Я буду учить твой отзыв и вернусь с вопросов, если можно.

----------


## Оля

> внучка [s:2rz2l2gf]известила меня[/s:2rz2l2gf] рассказала мне [s:2rz2l2gf]эту[/s:2rz2l2gf] такую загадку - 
> [s:2rz2l2gf]Когда их спросяли[/s:2rz2l2gf] эту загадку 80% [s:2rz2l2gf]студентов[/s:2rz2l2gf] в детском саду отгадали загадку, [s:2rz2l2gf]а не более 17% студентов на четвёртом курсе в Станфордском университете.[/s:2rz2l2gf]

 Really hard to correct. It is all wrong.  ::  One can only reword it, like it-ogo did. My variant: Эту загадку смогли отгадать 80% детей в детском саду, и только 17% студентов четвёртого курса в Станфордском университете. 
You can't say "студенты" when talking about children in a kindergarten. "*Студент*" in Russian is only someone who studies at university. Not even at school. About students in school, you can say "школьники", or "учащиеся", or "ученики". About kindergarten kids, just "дети".   

> [s:2rz2l2gf]Больше, чём Бога, больше злого, чём чёрта, это у бедных людых, богатые нуждаются в чем. Если вы будете есть, вы умираете.[/s:2rz2l2gf] Что это?

 Это больше, чем Бог, злее, чем чёрт, это есть у бедных, это нужно богатым, а если кто-нибудь это съест, он умрёт. 
It's "ч*е*м", not "ч*ё*м".   

> Намёк - нажать на смену регистра и разрешить вопрос_.

  

> Я [s:2rz2l2gf]буду учить[/s:2rz2l2gf] внимательно прочитаю твой отзыв и вернусь с вопросами, если можно.

 P.S. By the way, what is the answer??   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Я буду учить твой отзыв и вернусь с вопросов, если можно.

 Обязательно отвечу, как только смогу.
Of course I will answer as soon as I will be able.   

> P.S. By the way, what is the answer??

 Ramil wrote: "nothing".

----------


## Ramil

Как привлечь внимание Вашего соседа в самолёте: 
1. Достаньте Ваш ноутбук 
2. Медленно откройте 
3. Включите 
4. Убедитесь, что Ваш сосед смотрит на экран 
5. Закройте глаза и поднимите лицо вверх. 
6. Откиньтесь в кресле и нажмите на линк:   http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf  
7. Посмотрите на лицо Вашего соседа

----------


## it-ogo

Александр ЛЕВИН
И ЕЩЕ КОЕ ЧЕМ ЗАНИМАЮТСЯ 
Прибегало по сту дентов,
прилетало по сту денток,
забирало двести пендий, 
посещало триста ранов
или тысячу сто ловых, 
где боширило бессовестно,
пило из пятиста канов – 
то ли пиво, то ли весело –
по сто янно било сто рожу 
ста лярам и ста матологам,
по лучало тоже здорово, 
да еще ругалось попу сту,
да еще по сто еросовых 
за-, а также по-колачивало,
о-, а также вы-колпачивало, 
нарушало и отсвечивало. 
По сту в день мели в мелицию, 
у до ста веряли личности,
отпускали за ненадостью, 
избавляя от наличности.  
По сту дентов, по сту денточек 
всё не у-го-го монялися,
по ездам не разъезжалися, 
по-под ездам кучковалися,
на качели забиралися 
и на лавочки с ботинками. 
Сно вопили пиво-весело,
шелушили чипсы-семечки, 
не па децки банки плющили.
И о курки их споткнувшися, 
проползавшие по лестницам,
по дворам просеменившие,
сто ричков и сто рушоночек 
говорили нехорошее,
обещали щас немедленно 
всех отправить в замелицию,
натравить цепного Бобика 
и пожаловаться в marry you.  
Вот какое тут случается
развесёлое веселие, 
по подъездам заторчалие,
по общагам безарбузие, 
безответствие полнейшее
и сплошное безначалие. 
Вот от этого налузгано,
насорёно да накурено,
банки-склянкими накидано
и бутылкими завалено,
так что дворник не справляется!.. 
А у нас тут дети бегают!
А у нас собачки какают! 
Эээ… Ну, да... Собачки какают –
это как-то в общем несколько
тоже все же относительно
и сравнительно сомнительно…
Но ведь, дворник не справляется! 
Ну, куда ему-то, дворнику...

----------


## lae

> Прибегало по сту дентов,
> прилетало по сту денток,

 I'd like to see something like this but in English. I guess, I wouldn't understand it at once without additional explanations.  ::

----------


## Lampada

*Анекдоты про армию* 
- Рядовой Иванов, выйти из строя! 
Иванов падает без сознания. Грохот... 
Командир: 
- Что с ним? 
- Вышел из строя...   
- Товарищ сержант, с нашего танка гусеница слетела! 
- Не жадничай, пусть воробьи поклюют.   
Лейтенант обращается к сержанту: 
- Перестаньте рассматривать женщин на пляже в оптический прицел. 
- Они разбегаются, и полковник никак не может навести свой бинокль.   
Лейтенант-выпускник прибыл по распределению в часть, представляется командиру: 
- Товарищ полковник! Лейтенант Курочкин прибыл для дальнейшего прохождения службы! 
- Будем знакомы, лейтенант. Полковник Куроедов.   
Командир вызывает матроса: 
- Ты в загробную жизнь веришь? 
- Нет. 
- Там к тебе дядя приехал, к которому ты две недели назад на похороны ездил.    
Сержант спрашивает: 
- Товарищ рядовой, вы сегодня брились? 
- Так точно! 
- В следующий раз стойте ближе к бритве!   
Учения. Ответственные стрельбы, лучший экипаж. 
Залп. 
Наводчик кричит: 
- Недолёт - 300 метров! 
Командир: 
- Вот зараза! Иванов, заводи, давай вперёд на 300 метров!   
- Скажи пароль! 
- Пароль. 
- Проходи!  
Капрал объясняет новобранцам суть земного притяжения: 
- Если, например, камень подбросить вверх,то он упадёт на землю.Это значит, что на него действует сила земного притяжения. 
- А если он упадёт в воду? - спрашивает новичок. 
- Это нас не касается. Этим занимаются на флоте.   
Десантники прыгают в открытые люки самолета: 
- Товарищ лейтенант! Петров прыгнул, забыв надеть парашют! 
- Как, опять?!   
Парень из армии присылает домой гранату: 
"Бабушка, если ты дёрнешь за это колечко, я получу три дня отпуска..."   
Девиз танкистов: "Броня крепка и танки наши быстры!" 
Девиз летчиков: "Все выше, и выше, и выше..." 
Девиз воинов ПВО: "Сами не летаем и другим не даём!"   
На учениях.- Рядовой, у вас ещe осталось немного воды во фляжке? 
- Конечно, братан! 
- Как это вы отвечаете старшему по званию! Повторяю вопрос: у вас есть вода? 
- Никак нет, товарищ сержант!   
Командир полка в своем кабинете. Звонок телефона: 
- Полковник Петров слушает. 
- Товарищ полковник, вы дурак! 
- Это кто говорит? 
- Все говорят...   
- Что обязан сделать солдат, если ворона села на ствол автомата? 
- Проснуться, товарищ лейтенант.

----------


## Lampada

*Знаки зодиака наступают на грабли*  
Овен:  наступив на грабли, он придёт в такую ярость, что сломает их, но в процессе получит ими ещё раз пять по голове.  
Телец:  будет наступать на грабли снова и снова, пока они не сломаются.  
Близнецы:  смогут решить, куда им идти, только после того, как понаступают на все грабли.  
Рак:  только это заставит его сделать шаг вперед.  
Лев:  будет рассказывать всем, как это прикольно, и советовать всем сделать то же самое.  
Дева:  будет наступать медленно и методично. Уверена, что, если наступить правильно, все обойдётся.  
Весы:  будут очень долго сомневаться, и, приняв единственно верное решение, наступят на самые большие.  
Скорпион:  если и заметит, что это было, то вряд ли об этом задумается.  
Стрелец:  обязательно постарается взять реванш и наступит повторно.  
Козерог:  наступив на грабли, поймёт, что он на них наступил, но вряд ли это что-то значит.  
Водолей:  наступит только на приглянувшиеся ему грабли.  
Рыбы:  будут всю жизнь себя за это винить. Единственное их утешение - благодаря им, на грабли не наступил кто-то другой.   http://www.pokazuha.ru/view/print_view. ... ign=262646

----------


## Leof

Жена олигарха случайно попала в московское метро. Ходит поражённая, разинув рот, и вдруг восклицает: "Так вот ты какое... Подмосковье!

----------


## wanja

Два священника устанавливают на дороге щит с надписью: "Остановись, конец уже близок! Поверни, пока не поздно!". Мимо них на огромной скорости проезжает фура, водитель кричит и машет кулаком:
- Сектанты проклятые, достали уже!
Машина скрывается за поворотом, оттуда слышен грохот и громкий бульк.
Один священник говорит другому:
- Похоже, ты был прав, надо было написать просто "Мост разрушен".
==================
Интернет. Покерный стол. За столом сидят 6 пользователей с именами Маша, Ира, Марина, Валя, Оксана и Николай.
Парень пишет в чат: как здорово, первый раз играю за одним столом сразу с 5 девушками.
С четырьмя, подумал каждый из оставшихся пользователей.
=======================
В Санкт-Петербурге местные скинхеды продолжают избивать иностранцев. Вчера еще три москвича попали в больницу.
================
Империя зла... зла на Грузию, Украину, Эстонию. И немножко на США.

----------


## wanja

Из вопросов армянскому радио 
- 
- Чем отличается англичанин от еврея? 
- Англичанин уходит, не прощаясь, а еврей прощается и не уходит.  
- Кто такой настоящий мужчина? 
- Это мужчина, который встает с постели только для того, чтобы отдохнуть.  
- Можно ли бороться со злом путем насилия? 
- Можно, но страшно представить, что потом сделает изнасилованное зло!  
- Почему, когда наешься, хочется спать? 
- Потому что кожа на животе натягивается и глаза закрываются.  
- Почему братки так быстро ездят? 
- Боятся забыть, куда они едут. 
- А почему так часто стоят на обочинах? 
- Забывают...  
- Почему ведра с противопожарных щитов с острым дном? 
- Чтобы огнеборцы, бегая с этими ведрами туда-сюда, не останавливались перекурить и поболтать!..  
- Может ли стремление человека к совершенству быть уголовно наказуемо? 
- Да, если его профессия - фальшивомонетчик.  
- Почему Обама с каждым днем президенства становится все белее и белее? 
- Это он бледнеет от ужаса.  
- Почему новые русские, когда заводят себе собаку, то непременно бультерьера? 
- Яблоко от яблони... ну, не заводить же им быков?!  
- Можно ли на одном квадратном метре играть в городки? 
- Можно, если женщина ставит фигуры, а мужчина кидает палки.  
- Как правильно посадить гостей? 
- Нужно все внимательно слушать и записывать.  
- Почему женщины с пробуждением первым делом чешут глаза? 
- Потому что у них нет яиц.  
- Что общего между блондинкой и Интернетом? 
- Очень много пользователей.  
- Кто изобрел полупроводники? 
- Первым полупроводником был Иван Сусанин.  
- От чего лучше умереть: от сифилиса или от дизентерии? 
- Лучше умереть мужчиной, а не засранцем!  
- Что такое муж? 
- Это заместитель любовника по хозяйственной части.  
- Может ли собака получить инфаркт? 
- Может, если ей создать человеческие условия.  
- Может ли вегетарианец любить женщину? 
- Может, если женщина ни рыба, ни мясо.  
- Что нужно делать, когда видишь зеленого человечка? 
- Переходить улицу.  
- Какую мягкую игрушку лучше подарить любимой девушке? 
- Любимой девушке лучше подарить твердую игрушку.  
- Как расположить женщину к себе? 
- Женщину расположить нужно так, чтобы было удобно и вам, и ей.  
- Почему женщины так много болтают языком? 
- Потому что женщинам просто больше нечем болтать.  
- Почему женщина, даже если готова сказать "да", все равно сначала скажет "нет"? 
- Если она сразу скажет "да", то и говорить, собственно, уже и не о чем...  
- Какая разница между женой и любовницей? 
- Килограммов двадцать...  
- А между мужем и любовником? 
- Минут сорок...  
- Что такое импотенция? 
- Это когда сила гравитации превышает силу влечения... к ней.  
- Чем отличается проститутка от порядочной женщины? 
- Проститутка не устраивает аукцион на свои услуги.

----------


## wanja

- Что делали древнеримские военные, чтобы скоротать время? 
- Расширяли отверстия песочных часов.  
- Как Шерлок Холмс обходился без женщин? 
- Элементарно: Ватсон!  
- Что такое мужской стриптиз по-английски? 
- Это когда джентльмен под музыку Стинга медленно ослабляет узел галстука.  
- Как нам отдохнуть всей семьей, если у нас только одна путевка? 
- Отправьте тещу!  
- Может ли глупость явиться причиной развода? 
- Может, но чаще глупость является причиной женитьбы.  
- Это правда, что женщины живут дольше мужчин? 
- Не все. Только вдовы.  
- Что является главной причиной ссор между мужчиной и женщиной? 
- Женщины хотят жить душа в душу, а мужчины - тело в тело.  
- Что такое контрастный душ? 
- Это когда вы выходите из сауны, а вас встречают ее муж и ваша жена.  
- В чем разница между директором и мужем? 
- Директор знает своего заместителя, а муж - нет.  
- Что такое идеальный мужчина? 
- Это смесь вибратора с банкоматом.  
- Какая разница между феей и ведьмой? 
- Год совместной жизни.  
- Что такое двойственное чувство? 
- Это когда ваша теща летит со скалы в пропасть на вашем новом "Мерсе".  
- Как называют блондинок в милицейской форме? 
- Форменные дуры.  
- Почему искусственные неровности называются "лежачими полицейскими, а не лежачими гаишниками? 
- Потому что они денег не берут.  
- На какой скорости надо ехать, чтобы гаишник не оштрафовал? 
- Не менее 170 км/час, иначе могут догнать.  
- Что такое 90-60-90? 
- Это машина проехала пост ГАИ.  
- Что удлиняется, когда его берут в руки, пропускают между грудей и засовывают в отверстие? 
- Ремень безопасности.  
- Что делает в момент опасности женщина за рулем? 
- Она за ним прячется.  
- Что такое сверхподлость? 
- Это когда ты подвозишь гаишника, а он штрафует тебя за превышение скорости.  
- Почему врачи при пациенте говорят по-латыни? 
- А что, пусть больной привыкает к мертвому языку.  
- Почему врачи негативно относятся к компютеризации своей деятельности? 
- Потому что, тогда то, что они пишут, можно будет понять.  
- Кто впервые стал приглашать ученых на "Огонек"? 
- Инквизиторы. . .  
- Как узнать слепого на нудистском пляже? 
- Тот, кто ходит с висящим членом. . .  
- Как можно сильно обидеть сисадмина? 
- Сказать: "Заходи, гостем будешь! "  
- Как называется корова, которая не дает молока? 
- Жадина-говядина.  
Армения. Налоговый полицейский: 
- Вы даже не представляете, как тяжело собирать налоги с этих хитрющих армян. Вот, например, Армянское радио; так мы его еще даже не нашли. .

----------


## wanja

=======================
Гаишник тормозит машину:
- Ваши документы, сэр!
Водитель в непонятках:
- Почему это я вдруг - сэр?
Гаишник:
- Потому что едете по левой стороне дороги!
======================
Академики уговорили короля сшить себе новое платье из ткани, изготовленной по новейшей нанотехнологии. Потом приехали два научных сотрудника, сняли мерку и сшили. Получилось очень красивое, народ аплодировал стоя. А вот детей убрали куда подальше.

----------


## wanja

Спасибо Колумбу! Если б не он, все американцы жили бы у нас, в Европе. 
Из того, что дуракам закон не писан, не следует, что они не принимают участия в его написании. 
Тема на программистском форуме: "сравнение стрингов". 
Женщины подобны переводам: красивые неверны, а верные некрасивы. (с)Бернард Шоу 
Безработного трейдера, торгующего на базаре картошкой, всегда легко узнать - у него две цены: на покупку и на продажу... 
Призывы жить без дураков многие считают геноцидом.

----------


## it-ogo

> Тема на программистском форуме: "сравнение стрингов".

 Полез в гугл, выяснил, что такое стринги с точки зрения не-программистов.   ::  Век живи - век учись.   

> Гаишник&сэр

   ::

----------


## Lampada

- Призывник Рабинович, где вы хотите служить? 
- В Генеральном штабе! 
- Вы что, идиот? 
- А это обязательное условие?   
- И над чем ты, Изя, работашь сейчас ? 
- Над автобиографией. 
- Ну и как, дошел уже до того места, когда я дал тебе взаймы?   
 Настоящий джентльмен это тот, кто кошку всегда называет кошкой, даже если он об нее споткнулся и упал.

----------


## Lampada

These are real notes written by parents in the Memphis school district.
Spellings have been left intact.  
1. My son is under a doctor's care and should not take PE today. Please execute him. 
2. Please exkuce lisa for being absent she was sick and i had her shot.. 
3. Dear school: please ecsc's john being absent on jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 and also 33. 
4. Please excuse gloria from jim today.. She is administrating. 
5. Please excuse roland from p.e. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip. 
6. John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face. 
7. Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He was hurt in the growing part. 
8. Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins.. 
9. Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side. 
10. Please excuse ray friday from school. He has very loose vowels. 
11.  Please excuse Lesli from being absent yesterday. She had diahre dyrea direathethe shits. 
12. Please excuse tommy for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea, and his boots leak. 
13. Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust. 
14. Please excuse jimmy for being. It was his father's fault. 
15. I kept Billie home because she had to go Christmas shopping because i don't know what size she wear. 
16. Please excuse jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it monday. We thought it was sunday. 
17. Sally won't be in school a week from friday. We have to attend her funeral. 
18. My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the marines.. 
19. Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold and could not breed well. 
20. Please excuse mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed with gramps. 
21. Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover. 
22. Please excuse brenda.. She has been sick and under the doctor. 
23. Maryann was absent december 11-16, because she had a fever, sorethroat, headache and upset stomach. Her sister was also sick, fever an sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over.. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and fever. There must be something going around, her father even got hot last night.  
Now we know why parents are screaming for better education for our kids.
(The kids are probably screaming for their parents to be educated.  
Взято здесь:  http://www.soflasportbikes.com/forum/fu ... rents.html

----------


## wanja

Бог:
- Я решил подарить моему народу обетованную страну... Там вы будете счастливы...
Моисей:
- Отлично!
Бог:
- Это далеко... Идти придется сорок лет...
Моисей:
- Ничего, дойдем! Отправляемся прямо сейчас! (Убегает)
Бог:
- Постой! Куда же ты? А карта? 
С тех пор евреи вынуждены переселяться в Америку поодиночке  ::  
==========
- Рабинович, не знаете, где в этом году можно недорого отдохнуть?
- Знаю - на диване. 
===========
Приехал новый русский на охоту на медведя. Джип-Хаммер, специальный камуфляж, навороченный автомат с оптическим прицелом ночного виденья. 
Заходит в лес, а навстречу ему мужик в лаптях, в ушанке и в телогрейке - типичный деревенский алкаш: 
- О, мил человек, куда путь держишь? 
Новый русский: 
- На медведя! 
- Да неблагодарное это занятие... Медведь - ХОЗЯИН! На него мой дед с рогатиной ходил, отец с рогатиной ходил... 
- Да ты смотри! Этот автомат - хоть слона завалит!.. Оптика, пули с бронированным сердечником... 
Сказал он это и ушёл в лес. 
Алкаш затягивается самокруткой: 
- Да-а-а теперь в лес вообще ходить опасно... 
У медведя там и так ужо две рогатины, а теперь и автомат еще будет...

----------


## wanja

Сегодня в 10.00 утра, простой русский сантехник Сидоров совершил открытие века. 
В 10.30 открылось второе веко.

----------


## wanja

Меня окружают хорошие люди... Медленно сужая кольцо.  
Oптимист отличается от пессимиста содержанием алкоголя в крови...  
В жизни всегда есть место празднику... Нужно только уметь в это место попасть. 
Нет такой последней черты, за которую бы не ступала нога русского человека 
Любовь нечаянно нагрянет, когда жену совсем не ждешь... 
Чтобы научиться ругаться по-настоящему, нужно научиться водить машину. 
Большое искусство — опаздывать вовремя. 
Латыш долго запрягает, а потом хоронит лошадь. 
Человек без мечты как птица без крыльев. Гадить может, летать нет.... 
Один мерзавец вызывает к жизни целую когорту героев. 
Деньги они такие! Они либо начинают заканчиваться, либо заканчивают начинаться. 
У нас все делается неспроста. Вот если б еще не сдуру.. 
Не люблю ничего общественного. Особенно мнения, питания и туалета. 
Плох тот глист, который не мечтает стать анакондой. 
Низкая культура, в отличие от высокой, позволяет человеку оставаться самим собой, даже когда он напился! 
Во время пьянки мы чувствуем себя личностью. Наутро – организмом… 
Депрессо - это эспрессо без молока, готично-депрессивный.  
Маша и Витя всегда мечтали завести котёнка, но у них всё равно получались дети. 
Наш гуманизм так велик и неоспорим, что вздумай в нем кто-нибудь сомневаться... мы с него с живого шкуру сдерем! 
Человек как река — выходя из берегов, несёт что попало... 
Из всех натуральных соков могу позволить себе только желудочный. 
От алкоголя отказаться не сложно, сложно понять для чего это нужно. 
Для каждой сделанной глупости найдется желающий ее повторить. 
Если вас отовсюду гонят в три шеи, значит, вы - змей Горыныч!  
ВСЁ - это когда под портретом вторая дата появилась. 
Деньги не зло, зло так быстро не кончается. 
Почему у Алладина джинн появлялся из лампы, а у нас Хоттабыч из бутылки!? 
Объём рюкзаков измеряется, как известно, в литрах. Что не может не радовать. 
Сисадмин мнил себя богом сети, электрик грубо развеял этот миф.

----------


## wanja

Купила компания Мерседес завод АвтоВАЗ. 
Перенастроили производство, запускают конвейер... 
Бац! на выходе Жигули!  
Демонтируют оборудование, пригнали новое из Германии, установили, наладили, запускают. 
!!! снова Жигули!  
Увольняют нахрен весь персонал завода, привозят работников из Германии, налаживают, проверяют, запускают. 
БЛИН! На выходе вновь - Жигули!  
Около завода холм, на нём отдыхают гл. инженер и директор завода (оба с приставкой Экс). Смотрят на всё это. 
Инженер директору: 
- А я тебе говорил - место проклятое!!! А то всё "руки из жопы, руки из жопы"...

----------


## wanja

Не знаю почему, но надпись на продукте "Маdе in Vеlikоbrуtаniа" вызывает у меня некоторые сомнения...

----------


## wanja

Выдержки форумов о приобретении стройной фигуры: 
"Избавилась от целлюлита полосками для эпиляции, посаженными на клей БФ-6. Заклеила им весь целлюлит!
Изоленка 
Я всегда была полная, но после родов похудела на 3.600 кг. Я родила еще раз и потеряла ещё 3.600. Теперь я рожаю постоянно и только посмеиваюсь над своим мужем, который никак не может похудеть!
RozhAllka 
Шлаковая диета. Шлак можно не выводить, а грузить лопатой. 5-6 часов в день. Горы шлака и лопата здесь.
СМУглянка 
Кто советует пить только дождевую воду?!!! Я живу в Ташкенте!!!
Учкудуся 
Весила 100 кг, сбросила 75. Никак не могу скинуть оставшееся, помогите…
Nevidimka 
Китайский чай «Жуй Дэблюй» действует на мозг, ответственный за голод. Подруга из 100-килограммовой тётки превратилась в стройную бабку. Сейчас лежит в дурке, но выглядит потрясающе!
Косоокая 
Хочу похудеть, чтобы влезть в старую резиновую лодку!..
Медуза Гормона 
Всем, кто питается паровыми грудками и цветной капустой! Давайте объединяться, чтобы как-то поддержать друг друга! У меня есть классный фильм про свиную рульку, фэнтези, и фотки пельменей!
Блондинка в Запоре 
Есть отличная волосяная диета! Добавляете волосок в пищу, и тяга пропадает. Важно: волосок нужен чужой, хорошо заметный!
Мыловласка 
Гыыы! Есть ещё мухо-супная диета!
Медуза Гормона 
Как похудеть без отрыва от работы в Жиртресте?
Аппетитная 
Подруга привезла из Тайланда глистов в подарок, в дьютике купила. Но оказывается, их НЕ НАДО БЫЛО ЖЕВАТЬ! Глисты сдохли, а я снова набираю вес!!!
Keks-bomba 
Питаюсь по Монтиньяку, бегаю по утрам, хожу в сауну и спортзал и всем советую: возьмите меня замуж!!!
Очароватка 
Я решила ходить в тренажёрный зал по ночам (днём некогда). Уже в первую же ночь, в тёмный зал, в котором я занималась, неожиданно вошёл охранник с фонариком, и я моментально сбросила около 1,5 кг! (Мы потом взвесили).
Испужанна 
Слышала от подруг, что обыкновенные куры, чтобы не поправляться, глотают небольшие камни. Я стала тоже глотать щебень и гальку. Уже проглотила около 1 кг. Странно, внешне я осунулась, а вес увеличился где-то на 1 кг…
Цыпа 
Долго не могла похудеть, и мне помог мой партнёр (я балерина). Он пристегнул меня наручником к батарее, и я неделю питалась, слизывая конденсат с окна. За неделю сбросила вес с 90 кг до 65 и вылезла из наручников…
Балерина Елеволочкова 
Хотела убрать 2-й подбородок, похудела на 10 кило, а пропали 1-й, 3-й и 5-й подбородки, а остальные остались… Как убрать чётные подбородки?
Фэтима 
Главное — это сила воли! Я решила не есть после 18:00, точно не есть после 21:00 и уж совсем ни крошки после 23:00! "

----------


## Lampada

Не дали мышке спокойно жить:   http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090808/ap_ ... ent_robber

----------


## wanja

Если бы у наших детей был свой форум, какие бы темы в нём были? 
- Пытается накормить меня цветной капустой: как реагировать?!
- Не какал всего 2 дня, как спастись от трубочки, Дюфалака, клизмы и т.п.?
- Сос!!!! Мама всю ночь спит!
- Не дают драть обои!
- Как незаметно подкрасться к коту?
- Не дает разбрасывать кошачий наполнитель. Как реагировать?
- Укладывает спать в 9 вечера. Как бороться?
- Мои голопопые фотки в Интернете. Как с этим бороться?
- Отдых за границей. А стоит ли брать с собой родителей?
- Игра на губе и другие способы творческого самовыражения
- Почему пачки салфеток хватает только на половину комнаты и где мама держит вторую?
- Что должна уметь мама в 27 с половиной лет?
- Титя отдельно от мамы - такое возможно?
- А вас целуют в попу?
- Подскажите логопеда для бабушки
- Сколько телефонов вы уже обсосали?
- Help! Надели ботинки - как теперь встать?
- Как научиться спать, не выпуская грудь? Как только засну - она выпадает
- У мамы нос совсем не эластичный. Это нормально?
- Помогите! Растут волосы!!!
- Продам комплект одежды на маму, размер 46
- Какую позу принять во сне, чтобы все домашние смотрели и умилялись. Делимся опытом
- Мама просто так стучит пальцами по клавиатуре или это что-то значит?
- У кого было? Мама что-то фальшиво подвывает и мешает заснуть
- Чтоб такого съесть, чтобы покакать фиолетовым?
- Масик, зайка, солнышко, лапулик, котик... как узнать свое имя?
- Мама как ненормальная радуется моим какашкам - к какому специалисту обратиться?
- В 25 лет не умеет петь! К кому обращаться?
- У папы не зарастает лысина. Это рахит?
- Мне - морковное пюре, себе - шоколад. Где справедливость?!
- Где носик? Где глазки?... Они сами, что ли не знают???
- У мамы раздуло живот. Что с ней?
- КРИК ДУШИ: Кошку кормят вкуснее! А все попытки установить справедливость жестко пресекаются! Почему?!!!
- Опрос для грудничков: что бы вы хотели, чтобы мама съела в новогоднюю ночь
- Опрос: кто пробовал комнатные растения? Какие вкуснее?
- Надоела мамина сися! Хочу папину! Кто-нибудь сталкивался?
- Как избавиться от волос на папиной груди? На выдирание реагирует криком. Посоветуйте безболезненный способ!
- Помогите, мама не засыпает пока я минут 40 не пососу ее сисю.
- Я НАЕЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Как объяснить это родителям?
- Ладушки-ладушки....Идёт коза рогатая....А каков творческий потенциал ваших родителей?
- Почему всё время сестра показывает мне язык и корчит рожи. Низкий уровень культуры?
- Помогите! Новый памперс меня полнит!!! Посоветуйте нормальную модель!
- Сосать сисю и палец одновременно. Максимализм?
- Каждый день моют. Есть ещё такие же грязные?

----------


## wanja

Если за вами гонится разъярённый бык и вы вдруг замечаете, что за вами увязался ещё и пчелиный рой, это мало что меняет. Бегите дальше. 
Все надоело? Хочется новых фантастических впечатлений и ощущений? Попробуйте вдвое укоротить длину черенка граблей. 
Здравствуйте, у меня для вас есть две бутылки водки: одна хорошая, одна плохая. С какой начать? 
Вчера вернулся к нормальной жизни. Вернулся, а её уже нет... 
- Мальчик, держи шоколадку. А что надо сказать дяде? 
- Партизаны там... 
Самым пропагандистским фильмом о том, что в жизни надо меньше слов и больше дела, является порнофильм, где люди на 99 процентов времени заняты делом, а не пустой болтовнёй... 
- Назовите оптический прибор, через который можно увидеть будущее человека? 
- Прицел. 
Водка для русских - это то же самое, что и психоаналитик для американцев. 
Настоящий пофигист это челеовек, котрому пофиг, пофиг ему или не пофиг 
Это не перегар - это корпоративный дух. 
Чтобы тянуло из дома на работу, а с работы домой, оставляйте там и там по 100 грамм и огурчик. 
тело впернутое в воду выпирает на свободу силой выпертой воды телом впернутым туды... 
- Здравствуйте! Я ваш патологоанатом. На что жалуетесь? 
Пьяный пожарник упал с 40-метровой пожарной лестницы, но остался цел и невредим! Его спасло то, что он успел подняться только на вторую ступеньку. 
Когда на сотовом телефоне заканчиваются деньги - он превращается в цифровой будильник. 
Старый друг лучше новых двух. С подругами - всё наоборот. 
Историки установили: много тысяч лет назад древние китайцы попросили древних грузин из племени Церетели постоить им такой маленький заборчик... 
Не спорьте с идиотом, иначе он опустит вас до своего уровня и побьет на своем поле 
Меньше всего я хотел бы это причинить тебе боль... Но этот пункт все еще в списке! 
Мы никогда не взрослеем, а только учимся вести себя на публике 
Свет распространяется быстрее звука. Поэтому некоторые люди так и светятся, до тех пор пока не откроют рот 
Я думал, что хочу карьерного роста, а оказалось, что просто хотелось денег 
Если вы думаете, что о вас все забыли, попробуйте пропустить несколько платежей за коммунальные услуги 
Вечерние новости начинаются словами «Добрый вечер», после чего начинается рассказ, почему это не так 
Я не для того карабкался на вершину пищевой цепочки, чтобы стать вегетарианцем! 
Автобусная станция — это место, где останавливаются автобусы, железнодорожная — поезда, а у меня на столе есть рабочая станция... 
Если я соглашусь с тобой, мы оба будем неправы! 
Банк — это место, где вам взаймы дадут деньги, если вы сможете убедить их, что деньги вам не нужны 
Голоса в моей голове ненастоящие, но предлагают полезные идеи! 
Чистая совесть — признак плохой памяти 
Хорошие девочки — это плохие девочки, которые никогда не попадаются 
Колено — это устройство для нахождения мебели в темной комнате 
Наблюдение: крик человека, укушенного акулой, абсолютно идентичен воплю человека, к которому в воде неожиданно прикоснулся пучок морских водорослей 
Товар по скидке — это вещь, которая вам не нужна по цене, против которой вы не можете устоять 
Не деритесь с уродливым человеком, ему нечего терять, в отличие от вас! 
Занимайте деньги у пессимиста — он не надеется, что вы их отдадите 
90 процентов того, что я боюсь, никогда со мной не случится 
Одни люди слышат голоса, других преследуют видения... А у кого-то совсем нет воображения 
Я думал, что я нерешителен, но теперь я не уверен в этом

----------


## wanja

"Плейбой" планирует начать выпуск нового журнала для женатых мужчин. Каждый месяц на развороте будет одна и та же женщина.
***
Человек как птица - может петь красивые песни и одновременно гадить.
***
В связи с необходимостью увеличить долю российских комплектующих в автомобилях Форд Фокус, компания Форд намерена увеличить число резиновых ковриков до восьми.
***
Занимательная физика.
Сопротивление проводника, как правило, больше сопротивления проводницы.
***
И жили они душа в душу. То он ей в душу, то она ему в душу.....
***
- Какая разница между верным мужем и неверным?
- Огромная! Верного мучают угрызения совести.
***
Старой и лысой автопокрышке пообещали заслуженный отдых, но, разумеется, опять надули.
***
Если скрестить Тампакс и прокладку - конец войне форматов.

----------


## wanja

Объявление в туалете: 
"Советуем не оставлять за собой органических следов. Уборщица владеет техникой вуду" 
***
- Абрам Моисеевич, почему вы хотите уехать? Что вас не устраивает? 
- Меня не устраивает ваше отношение к гомосексуализму! 
- А какие проблемы, вроде же с этим всё спокойно? 
- Послушайте, при Сталине за это расстреливали, при Брежневе - принудительно лечили, сейчас это вошло в норму. Так вот, я таки хочу уехать из этой страны, пока это не стало обязательным!
*** 
Новая разработка российской военной проммышленности.
Ракета "Сызрань" - при попадании в любой мегаполис превращает его в Сызрань.

----------


## wanja

- Попросил свою девушку связать мне шарфик с надписью "Спартак - чемпион".
- Связала?
- Какое там! Эта дурочка двух слов связать не может! 
Доклад главного врача:
- В нашей больнице работают сердечные кардиологи, глазастые окулисты, нервные невропатологи, резкие хирурги, ушастые и горластые ЛОР-врачи и.... очень хорошие гинекологи... 
Мед институт, факультет гинекологии.
Профессор - студентам-первокурсникам:
- У каждого должна быть любимая девушка. Домашние задания без этого вы сделать не сможете. 
- В кадровое агентство сходил?
- Да.
- Ну и как? Успешно?
- Да. Скрепочку вот у них стащил.

----------


## wanja

Вопрос армянскому радио: 
- Что общего между фантастом, историком и политиком? 
- Сила воображения! Фантаст придумывает будущее, историк – прошлое, а политик – настоящее...

----------


## wanja

Сидят в баре звери. Вдруг заяц открывает дверь пинком, подходит ко льву и говорит: 
– А ну, пошли, выйдем. 
– Пошли. 
Через некоторое время лев возвращается – весь в крови, с мордой исцарапанной. Удивленные звери спрашивают: 
– Ну что? 
– Да кто ж знал, что он по крыжовнику побежит?

----------


## wanja

Parking in a bus stop is fine! A $100 fine, that is...

----------


## wanja

- Вы слышали, издан указ о возрождении института полковых капелланов?  Теперь при каждой части будет передвижная церковь.
- Тогда надо и передвижную мечеть в каждую часть. Для мусульман.
- Ага, и передвижной дацан - для буддистов.
- Ага, а для атеистов - передвижной стрип-бар, с блэк-джеком и шлюхами.

----------


## Ramil

Про детскую сообразительность и не только... 
У учительницы первого класса возникли трудности с одним из учеников.
Она спросила: "Что с тобой, мальчик?"
Мальчик ответил: "Я слишком умный для первого класса. Моя сестра в третьем, а я умнее ее! Думаю, я тоже должен учиться в третьем!"
Для учительницы это было уже слишком. Она повела мальчика к директору и объяснила всю ситуацию. Директор подумал и сказал мальчику: "Я проведу тест, и если ты не сможет ответить на какой-нибудь из вопросов, то вернешься обратно в первый класс, и будешь вести себя хорошо".
Мальчик согласился.
- Сколько будет 3 x 3?"
- 9
- Сколько будет 6 x 6?
- 36
И так было с каждым вопросом, на который, по мнению директора, третьеклассник должен знать ответ. Тогда директор повернулся к учительнице и сказал: "Думаю, мальчик может пойти в третий класс".
Тогда преподавательница ответила, "У меня тоже есть свои вопросы:
- Что есть у коровы в количестве 4, а у меня только 2?
Мальчик, после паузы ответил:
- Ноги
- А что есть такого в твоих брюках, чего нет в моих?
- Карманы
- Что твердое и розовое - когда входит, и мягкое и липкое - когда выходит?
Директор остолбенел с раскрытыми глазами, и не успел опередить ответ.
- Жвачка!
- Что делает мужчина - стоя, женщина - сидя, а пес - на трех лапах?
Теперь глаза директора на самом деле выпучились широко, но прежде чем он успел, что-то сказать, мальчик ответил:
- Подает руку
- Теперь я задам 7 вопросов из разряда КТО Я? Ты вставляешь в меня свой кол. И я становлюсь мокрой раньше тебя:
- Палатка
- В меня входит палец. Лучший мужчина получает меня первым?
- Обручальное кольцо
- У меня тугой стержень. Мой конец вонзается. В движении я дрожу?
- Стрела
- Какое слово в английском языке начинается с F и заканчивается на K и означает много жара и волнений?
- Firetruck" (Пожарка)
- Какое английское слово начинается с F и заканчивается на K? Если этого нет, тебе приходится работать руками?
Fork (Вилка)
- Это есть у всех мужчин, у кого-то это длиннее, у кого-то короче. Мужчина дает это своей жене, после свадьбы?
- Фамилия
- У какого органа нет костей, есть мышцы и много вен. Он пульсирует и отвечает за занятия любовью?
- Сердце
Директор с облегчением выдохнул и сказал учительнице:
Отправьте нах.. его прямо в университет!!! На последние 7 вопросов я сам ответил неправильно!

----------


## studyr

[video:jzhvf2v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKj67YYmcw4[/video:jzhvf2v8]

----------


## wanja

Про качество...
Каменщики: «Ничего, штукатуркой выровняют..»
Штукатуры: «Ничего, шпаклевкой выровняют..»
Отделочники, шпаклюя: «Ничего, обоями выровняют...»
****************************
А название своего знаменитого романа "Идиот" Федор Михайлович Достоевский придумал, когда выходил из казино, где в очередной раз проиграл всё до копейки.
***************************
Триптих: Иван Грозный убивает своего сына, ломает свой дом и пилит дерево.

----------


## wanja

Триптих: Иван Грозный убивает своего сына, ломает свой дом и пилит дерево.
=====
Вор залез в дом, вдруг слышит голос:
- "Иисус видит тебя!"
Испугался, замер , подождал, вроде ничего не происходит. Идёт дальше, опять голос:
- "Иисус видит тебя!"
Вор включает свет, видит попугая. 
- Ты чего меня пугаешь ! Как тебя зовут ?
- Васисуалий
- Нифига себе имечко у попугая.
- Это ещё что. Вон, добермана вообще Иисусом назвали.
************
- Скучно у вас тут. Вы б хоть цыган позвали, что ли!
- Да звали мы цыган. Пришли посидели, говорят: "Скучно у вас что-то!" И ушли.
***
Я обычно не импровизирую, а доверяю жарить мясо маме. Этот старый, проверенный рецепт достался мне ещё от папы.
***
Звонок по телефону:
- Алло.
Ответ:
- И тебе алло, добрый человек.
*****
КНДР пригрозила стереть с лица Земли США и Южную Корею. Для этого они вагонами закупают ластики и глобусы.

----------


## wanja

Африканская глушь, деревня, хижины. Приезжают туристы. Радостно рвутся к центру деревни, где на площади двухметровый чёрный гигант в леопардовой шкуре яростно фигачит по барабанам, периодически напряжённо вслушивается и снова фигачит. Классика. Гид под нетерпеливые взгляды всей группы робко спрашивает:
- Простите, сэр, о чём вы сейчас просите богов?
- Рад видеть белого с чувством юмора! Да вот клиент совсем баобаб, вчера скормил мобилу крокодилам, а сегодня у него логин при коннекте в инет не распознаётся - и как я теперь ему должен через десять миль техподдержку оказывать?! Хорошо, хоть вождь барабаны одолжил!

----------


## wanja

- Дорогие девушки! У вас сухая кожа? Редкие Волосы? Проблемы с фигурой? Приходите к нам! У нас темно и мы пьяные.
***
Красная Шапочка абсолютно голая валяется под деревом в лесу. Мимо проходит Серый Волк и говорит:
— А ты не боишься? Ведь в этом страшном лесу с тобой может произойти множество самых ужасных вещей.
— Да я именно этого и жду, — подмигивает Шапка.
— Понятно, — сказал Волк и сломал ей ногу.
***
Порядочные деньги редко водятся у порядочных людей.
***
Болезнь это состояние организма, когда не хочется даже то, что запретил доктор.
***
Жизнь прекрасна! И плевать, что это неправда.
***
Интересно, как Путин говорит сейчас о Медведеве: "Наш президент" или "Мой президент"?
***
Жена ругается:
- Ты сволочь! Негодяй! Мерзавец! Я от тебя ухожу! Между нами все кончено! Дай мне денег на билет, тварь, я уезжаю к маме.
Муж протягивает ей деньги.
- Подлец! А на обратный билет?
***
Раньше в моей квартире тоже происходили странные вещи: билась посуда, я слышал ужасные крики по ночам. А потом я развелся и все прошло...
***
Врач:
- Больной, я не хочу вас пугать. Примите эту таблеточку завтра если проснетесь.
***
В мухе ЦЦ в два раза больше витамина "Ц", чем в обычной мухе.
***
Нажатие на кнопку "Запомнить пароль" не поможет ВАМ запомнить пароль.
***
- Я вот женился, можно сказать - удачно. Каждое утро кофе в постель подаёт! И как она умудряется находить меня в этом большом городе?!..

----------


## Lampada

Семейная пара эмигрировала из Одессы в Нью-Йорк... 
Проходит дней десятъ, и глава семьи звонит своему другу в Одессу: 
-Сёма, ми в раю! Сёма, ми на Брайтон-Бич! Позавчера мы с Софкой были в ресторане.  Ми на пятнадцать долларов обожралисъ. Фаршмак, печёночка с луком, мочёные арбузы...  Здесь все наши.  Люсик с 7-го фонтана, Циля с 
Молдованки...
Сёма кричит в трубку: 
- А как там Америка? 
- А х*р её знает....Мы туда не ходим.   
Еврей звoнит сыну в другoй гoрoд. 
-Кaк делa? 
-Хoрoшo, пaпa, a у вaс? 
-У нaс не oчень. Мы с мaмoй решили рaзвестись. 
-Кaк? Чтo? Пoчему? 
-Не хoтелoсь бы рaспрoстрaняться oб этoм пo телефoну. 
-Пaпa, я тебя умoляю ничегo не предпринимaть, пoкa я не приеду. Я сейчaс сoзвoнюсь сo всеми нaшими и мы все приедем. Oбещaешь? 
-Хoрoшo, oбещaю, чтo дo Песaхa ничегo делaть не буду. 
-Oтличнo. К Песaху мы все будем у вaс. 
"Сaрa," - гoвoрит еврей жене, - "нa Песaх я тебе всех детей oбеспечил, Рoш a-Шoне ты уже вoзьмёшь нa себя...".    
- Рабинович, "Абсолют" по десять, когда у Меерсона она стоит пять? 
- Ой, мне нравятся эти вопросы! Пойдите и купите водку "Абсолют" у Меерсона! 
- Но у Меерсона как раз сейчас нет водки "Абсолют"! 
- Ну так когда и у меня не будет водки "Абсолют", я сразу буду продавать её по пять!   
- Почему ты до сих пор не побрился! Мы же идём в театр! 
- Я брился. 
- Когда?! 
- Когда ты начала одеваться.

----------


## wanja

Из каждого правила есть исключение! Правила без исключений - исключение из правил!  
Даже если знания раздаются бесплатно, приходить нужно все равно со своей тарой...  
Заварила чай. На ярлычке написано: "Королями не рождаются, ими становятся благодаря всеобщей галлюцинации. Б. Шоу". Весьма странная надпись для пакетика с сухой травой.....  
Самая изнурительная работа - придумывать новый вид отдыха...  
Чем ленивее человек, тем больше его труд напоминает подвиг! 
Как же предательски звенят эти пакеты с мусором... 
Женские беды не велики - любую можно прикрыть шубой! 
Больше всех возмущается тот, кто сам хотел украсть, но не успел или руки не доходили... 
Больше всего в метро любят издеваться над инвалидами и пассажирами с детьми. Дабы им было еще более мучительно стоять, на стеклах пишут, где они теоретически могли бы сидеть. 
Женщина почти беспомощна, пока у неё не высохли накрашенные ногти... 
Занятие ерундой на рабочем месте развивает боковое зрение, слух и бдительность в целом! 
Больше всего врут перед выборами, сексом и после рыбалки. 
Существуют 2 способа, как управлять женщиной, но их никто не знает. 
Не стоит бегать от снайпера - умрешь уставшим..  
Если тебе плюют в спину - значит, ты впереди. 
Одна голова - хорошо, а две уже некрасиво! 
Если руки золотые, то не важно, откуда они растут.

----------


## Qwerty

Как отличить зайца от зайчихи? Надо выпустить в поле: если побежал, значит заяц, если побежала - зайчиха. 
На лекции:
- В некоторых языках, например в русском, двойное отрицание означает отрицание, в других языках двойное отрицание означает утверждение, но ни в каких языках двойное утверждение не означает отрицание.
Голос из аудитории:
- Ага, конечно! 
Жена программисту:
- Сходи в магазин, купи батон колбасы, если будут яйца, купи десяток.
Приходит программист домой, несёт десять батонов колбасы.
- ?!
- Яйца были.

----------


## wanja

Плакат в казарме: 
Солдат! Помни! Когда ты спишь - противник не дремлет! Спи больше, изматывай врага бессоницей!

----------


## wanja

Задача.
Из пункта А, расположенном на расстоянии 3 км от пункта Б, выехал Саша на автомобиле ВАЗ-2109 со спойлерами и скоростью 120 км/ч. Навстречу ему из пункта Б выехал Семен на автомобиле ВАЗ-2106 с короной на передней панели, компакт диском на зеркале, пробуксовкой и скоростью 94 км/ч.
Вопрос: Как эти два придурка умудрились не заметить друг друга?
*****
Гриф "Совершенно секретно" - самая таинственная и малоизученная в мире птица.

----------


## wanja

Утро. Едет мужик в автобусе. Мрачный, злой, и думает "Все у меня хреново! Жизнь - дерьмо! Жена - стерва! Люди вокруг - завистливые сволочи!"
А за плечом у него стоит ангел-хранитель с блокнотом. Записывает мысли мужика и размышляет: "Странно, опять то же самое... Но ничего не поделаешь, раз заказывает - надо выпонять."
*********
10 признаков того, что у вас расстегнулась ширинка. 
1) На улице свежо и по-весеннему пронзительно;
2) Спонтанная эрекция не причиняет дискомфорта;
3) Школьники младших классов достают мобильники и снимают видео для YouTube;
4) Встречные девушки, которым ты улыбаешься, улыбаются в ответ;
5) Встречные мужчины бросаются озабоченно проверять свой галстук, шнурки и запонки;
6) Тебя весь день преследует чувство, что ты забыл выключить утюг или что-то вроде того;
7) Карманный вор выскочил из автобуса с криком: "Я опозорен!";  ::  В музее мужчина с незапоминающейся внешностью передал тебе дипломат с секретными документами;
9) Дежурная по эскалатору что-то неразборчиво пытается тебе сказать через громкую связь;
10) охранник офиса тебе говорит: "Братан, застегнись!".

----------


## wanja

Новость дня:
В городе поставили памятник вандалам. Вандалы в замешательстве.
***
Классовая ненависть между пролетариатом и буржуазией ничто по сравнению с классовой ненавистью между 9 "а" и 9 "б".
***
Играя в компьютерные игры, вы зарабатываете геморрой! Стоит ли игра свеч?!
***
Нет непреодолимее повода для скандала, чем глупость обеих сторон.

----------


## wanja

Схема распития спиртных напитков: 
Текила: лизнул, выпил, куснул 
Мартини: заказал, выпила, дала 
Коньяк "Десна": купил, открыл, нюхнул, выбросил 
Молодое молдавское вино: открыл, выпил, побежал, не успел 
Дорогое французское вино: купил, поставил, любуюсь 
Водка: выпил, захотел, соблазнил, опозорился, уснул 
Турецкая водка: привёз, открыл, попробовал, закрыл, подарил 
Пиво: выпил, сходил, выпил, сходил, выпил, выпил, уснул, сходил

----------


## wanja

Из вопросов армянскому радио: 
— Скажите, а известна ли причина, почему люди лысеют? 
— Причина установлена точно. Люди лысеют потому, что у них волосы выпадают и больше не растут. 
- Почему мужчины седеют раньше женщин? 
- Потому что у женщин одна яйцеклетка, а у мужчины 10 миллионов сперматозоидов. 
И за каждый душа болит. 
- Что делает медсестра, когда банок не хватает? 
- Сильно целует больного в спину. 
- Для чего у противогаза шланг? 
- Для того, чтобы при ядерном взрыве голова далеко не улетала. 
- Почему в новостях говорят "президент Медведев", а других перечисляют как, например, "президент Франции", "Президент США"? 
- Потому что у нас их два, надо уточнять какой именно. 
- Почему многим компьютерщикам нравятся девушки с маленькой грудью? 
- Потому что, когда держишься за грудь, которая совпадает размерами с мышкой, возникает ощущение, что держишь в руках что-то родное. 
- Вредно ли курить кукурузу? 
- Курить что угодно вредно, а кукурузу еще и бесполезно... 
- В чём причина, что невозможно найти путь к сердцу мужчины? 
- Значит не стоит указатель. 
- Может ли в фильме быть хэппи-энд, если в конце главный герой погибает? 
- Может. Если главный герой - теща. 
- Какая разница между старыми обоями и женщиной? 
- Старым обоям не обязательно говорить, что ты их любишь, перед тем как их отодрать... 
- Что такое "заниматься любовью"? 
- Это то, что делает ваша подруга, в то время когда вы её просто е#ёте... 
- Что такое подзатыльник? 
- Это способ передачи информации одного поколения другому. 
- У кого товар дешевле, у производителя или у дилера? 
- У сторожа. 
- Когда родилась демократия? 
- Когда Бог подвел Адама к Еве и сказал: «Выбирай себе жену». 
- Как девушке узнать имя своего суженного? 
- Проснуться в 3 часа в ночь перед рождеством и посмотреть его паспорт. 
- Почему менты и военные наклоняют голову, когда думают? 
- Чтобы обе клетки мозга сместились в одно место и соприкоснулись. 
- Почему в арабских странах сухой закон? 
- Инстинкт самосохранения. Представь: приходишь домой под утро, а тебя встречают десять жен со скалками! 
- Почему наши люди прохладно относятся к труду? 
- Потому что у нас за маленькие деньги работать не имеет смысла, а за большие работать не надо. 
- Что делают амебы после деления? 
- Одна из них отворачивается и храпит. 
- Кто больше симулирует во время любовных отношений, мужчина или женщина? 
- Естественно, мужчина: женщина, конечно, обладает поразительным умением симулировать оргазм, но мужчина симулирует ЧУВСТВА от начала и до конца. 
- Что такое маленькое, синее, скачет по огороду? 
- Лягушка! 
- А почему синяя? 
- Потому что в спортивном костюме! 
- Это несправедливо! Почему у мужчин нет менструации? 
- Потому что всю лишнюю кровь женщины из нас высасывают! 
- А знаете, как в лесу узнать, где юг? 
- Надо посмотреть на дерево. Если дерево - пальма, то юг уже здесь! 
- Какой вид контрацепции предпочитают блондинки: презервативы или таблетки? 
- Таблетки, так как их легче проглотить. 
- Что означает печать о регистрации брака в паспорте? 
- Это доверенность на получение имущества мужа при разводе. 
- Какая птичка самая сексуальная? 
- Дятел! Мало того, что всех подряд в лесу задолбал, так еще и спит в дупле. 
- Что такое средний возраст? 
- Это когда тебе всё равно, куда идёт жена - лишь бы не тащиться вместе с ней. 
- Что такое мужество для женатого человека? 
- Это когда жена застает с другой в постели, а он хлопает ее по попке и говорит: "Ты следующая!" 
- Что такое "нить Ариадны"? 
- Как объяснить... Это GРS-навигация древних греков. 
- Какое слово является антонимом к слову "вопрос"? 
- "Rе: Вопрос". 
- Кто такой по-настоящему верный муж? 
- Это тот, который ни разу не снимал обручальное кольцо этой же рукой у себя в кармане. 
- Что такое сверхсправедливость? 
- Это когда за переход улицы на красный свет человека приговаривают к смертной казни через наезд автомобилем. 
- Если бы перед бараном поставили ведро с водой и ведро с водкой, что бы выпил баран? 
- Воду. 
- А почему? 
- Потому что баран! 
- Что такое комплименты? 
- То, что вы говорите, когда не знаете, что сказать. 
- Для чего бог дал человеку оргазм? 
- Чтобы тот не затрахался до смерти. 
- Что самое главное в биатлоне? Метко стрелять или быстро бегать? 
- Биатлон - это как секс, если не попал, то скорость уже не поможет. 
- Почему женщины в лаке, коже и резине так возбуждают мужчин? 
- Они пахнут новым автомобилем. 
- Как сделать так, чтобы прохожие не ходили по газонам? 
- Засрать их собаками. 
- Что такое естественный отбор? 
- Это когда жена отбирает у мужа его зарплату. 
- Назовите слово, которое начинается на « Ы» и все буквы в нем « Ы». 
- Запор.

----------


## wanja

Со слов менеджера: 
- Не включается компьютер - зову админа. Админ приходит, возводит руки к небу, бормочет про себя невнятные слова, поворачивает мой стул 10 раз вокруг свой оси, пинает компьютер - тот начинает работать. Вновь возводит руки к небу, что-то бормочет, уходит. 
Со слов админа: 
- Прихожу к юзеру - этот дурак так вертелся на стуле, что у него шнур питания на ножку намотался. Матерюсь про себя, распутываю, запихиваю комп ногой подальше по стол, включаю, ухожу.

----------


## wanja

Всякое... 
Россия напала на Черкизовский рынок! 
Что этим летом носят под мини? 
Путин возмутился наличием цен в магазине! 
США выведут свои войска из Ирака в Иран! 
Алла Пугачёва купит виллу на Филиппинах или Киркоровых островах! 
Суррогатная гора родила мышей-двойняшек! 
Алкоголик Сивушов подал в суд на зеркало за клевету! 
Суррогатная тёща кормит мужа своей суррогатной дочери суррогатным борщом! 
Судебный пристав увёл бабу у должника! 
Опубликован список российских долларовых милиционеров! 
Как узнать, избивает ли вас муж? 
Учёные придумали, как использовать запах изо рта! 
В Гондурасе случился Государственный Академический, ордена Ленина, переворот! 
Слониха не сумела расшевелить мамонта. 
После пересадки рук мужчина может сидеть и забивать гвозди! 
В качестве новой мировой валюты Полинезия предложила бусы!  
© 2009 «Красная бурда»

----------


## wanja

Кроме официальных трех цветов светофора, есть еще два - "щабуитзеленый" и "токашожбыл"!
*****
Добро побеждает зло. Очень зло!

----------


## wanja

Стучатся три блондинки в Жемчужные врата. 
Святой Петр им отвечает, что, дескать, прежде чем в рай попасть - нужно ответить на какой-нибудь простенький вопрос из Катехезиса - вот, например, что такое Пасха? 
Первая блондинка: 
- Это что, осенью, что ли, когда индейку жарят и обжираются потом целый день, да?! 
- Плохо, плохо - иди мимо, - отвечает Святой Петр. 
Вторая блондинка, подумавши, предлагает: 
- А я знаю, а я знаю! Это зимой, когда елки ставят и подарки друг другу дарят!!! 
- Пошла вон, - отвечает Святой Петр, и, обращаясь к третьей, предлагает, - давай теперь ты. 
- Пасха, - говорит третья блондинка, - это когда Иисус и его ученики праздновали еврейскую Пейсах, и Иисус превратил вино в кровь, а Иуда его предал, и когда они спали в саду, пришли римляне и его арестовали, а потом его били и распяли на кресте, а потом его с креста сняли, и положили в пещеру, а вход в пещеру завалили камнем, а потом он воскрес! 
- Ну, б%я, - все что смог выговорить изумлённый Петр... 
А блондинка продолжает: 
-... и теперь раз в год этот камень отодвигают, и если он вылезет и увидит свою тень - то зима продолжается еще шесть недель... .

----------


## wanja

Идут Иисус с апостолами по воде. Вдруг Петр начал тонуть. Апостолы кричат:
- Учитель, Петр тонет!
- Учитель, Петр уже по колено в воду ушел!
- Учитель, уже по пояс!
- Учитель, уже по шею!
- Учитель, совсем под воду ушел!
Иисус:
- Передайте Петру, чтоб не выпендривался, а шел как все, по камням!
*********
Висит Иисус на кресте. С трудом сипит:
- Петр... Петр...
Петр пытается пробится, но его отталкивает стража.
- Петр... Петр...
Петр снова пытается пробится, но его снова отталкивает и бьет стража.
- Петр... Петр...
Петр наконец чудом прорывается сквозь строй и, весь избитый падает перед Иисусом на колени.
- Что, учитель?
- Петр, а отсюда твой дом видно...
*****
Толпа окружила Марию Магдалину и собирается побить ее камнями.
Выходит Иисус и говорит:
- Кто без греха, пусть первый бросит в меня камень!
И-за толпы вылетает камень и бьет его в лоб.
- Мама, ну я же просил не ходить везде за мной!
*******
Жил в одном городе еврей-атеист и был у него сын. 
Пришла пора отдавать его в школу. А так как был тот еврей человек богатый, то сына он отдал в самую лучшую школу города. А лучшая школа в городе была католической.
Возвращается сын после первого дня в школе, и отец его спрашивает:
- Ну, сынок, что ты узнал сегодня в школе?
- Сегодня я узнал, что Бог един в трех лицах!
- Снимай-ка штаны сынок и запомни: во-первых, Бог - один, а во-вторых, мы в него не верим!

----------


## wanja

Как определить, кто есть кто в сумашедшем доме: 
Если больной плюнул на прохожего и тот: 
1. В ужасе отскочил в сторону - это посетитель!
2. Стал ругаться матом - это другой больной!
3. Дал больному по морде - это санитар!
4. Начал плеваться в ответ - это его лечащий врач.
******
- А я вот, когда режу лук, никогда не плачу!
- Бездушная скотина!
******
Уберите, наконец, с порносайтов рекламу сигарет и алкоголя! Туда же дети заходят!
*****
- Расскажите, как сошла с ума ваша жена?
- Мы путешествовали в горах, где прекрасное эхо. Но жена привыкла, чтобы  последнее слово всегда оставалось за ней.
*****
На уроке Закона Божьего учительница по ошибке стала преподавать ученикам 3-го класса, вместо Библии для детей, канонические книги Ветхого Завета....
С пострадавшими детьми работают психологи.

----------


## wanja

Если у тебя белая кость и голубая кровь - не обольщайся. Ты просто костлявый осьминог.
**********
Он умер от избытка чувств, среди которых преобладали чувства голода, холода и жажды.
**********
У Сердюкова спросили:
- Что вы думаете, как министр обороны и человек, знающий реальности нашей армии, о возможном военном столконовении России и НАТО?
- Думаю, НАТО победит.
- Почему?
- Как почему? У НИХ ЖЕ РЕМБО!
**********
В половине одиннадцатого я обычно ложусь есть.
**********
Наша Таня громко плачет
Потому что плачет в рупор.
**********
Если ты нашел свою вторую половинку сам – это любовь, если ее нашли без твоего участия – значит, ты попал под трамвай.
**********
Я когда вижу, что в отеле фен не вытаскивается из розетки, вешалки в шкафу прикручены, меня посещает мысль: "Неужели они наивно думают, что я путешествую без отвёртки?"
**********
Сидит программист в столовой, обедает, суп ест. В очках такой, задумчивый, программу думает. Народу никого, все уже поели, ушли. Подходит к нему официантка и заигрывает:
- Если Вы хотите хорошо провести время, то меня зовут Маша!
Программист медленно возвращается на землю и смотрит на официантку отрешенным взглядом и на автопилоте спрашивает:
- А если не хочу, то как Вас зовут?!
- А если не хочешь, то меня никак не зовут!
- Елки... Точно!... Переменную обнулить надо...
**********
Лечу от дасборка. Бетодика, провереддая десятилетияби. Скажи сопляб "Дет!"
********** 
В семидесятых годах детям объясняли, что светодиод - это такая маленькая радиодеталь, которая светится, как светлячок.
В наши дни детям объясняют, что светлячок - это такой маленький жучок, который светится, как светодиод.
**********
Люди! Кто мы?
Для врачей мы больные, Для продавцов мы покупатели, Для директоров мы рабочие, Для милиционеров мы водители, Для следователя подоздреваемые, а для веб мастера МЫ вообще ТРАФИК...
**********
- Мой друг хомячка в банке держит.
- Ну и что тут такого?
- Не ну представь: рассол, огурцы, помидоры и ХОМЯЧОК!

----------


## it-ogo

> После того, как стало известно, что в Иране действует тайный объект по обогащению *Ирана*...

 Опечатка по Фрейду.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=it-ogo] 

> После того, как стало известно, что в Иране действует тайный объект по обогащению *Ирана*...

 Опечатка по Фрейду.[/quote:33gf8lg6]  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Так явно представил себе этот объект...

----------


## wanja

Конница Буденного стояла над обрывом. И все бы ничего, если бы не одно НО!

----------


## wanja

Уважаемая дирекция Мосфильма, пишут Вам сисадмин Стёпа и автолюбитель с двадцатилетним стажем, Дормидонт. В последние время мы заметили в отечественной киноиндустрии отрадную тенденцию. Стоило только выпустить сериал "Мастер и Маргарита", как наши сограждане стали читать одноименный роман Михаила Булгакова. Затем был снят сериал "В круге первом" и общественность обратилась к творчеству Солженицына. И уж совсем никого не удивило, что после выхода сериала "Доктор Живаго" у народа проснулся интерес к Пастернаку. Так вот, уважаемая дирекция... Не затруднит ли Вас экранизировать книги "Основы работы с Windows" и "Правила дорожного движения"? Может тогда, хоть кто-то начнет их читать...
*******
В Институте Прикладной Физики АН России теоретически доказано, что литр водки, разлитый по полу занимает площадь равную одному квадратному метру и фактически представляет собой квадратный литр. Провести практические опыты у ученых пока рука не подымается.
*******
Две подруги:
- Ты что такая мрачная с утра?
- Да сон гадкий приснился...
- Расскажи!
- Да ну...
- Ну расскажи!
- Ну, приснилось, что ко мне в квартиру пришли Брюс Уиллис и Брэд Питт и начали драться из-за меня с моим мужем.
- Так это же мечта, а не сон!
- Да, но муж-то их побил, к-козел!..
************
Срубил Добрыня голову Змею Горынычу, а у того вместо одной две выросло. 
Срубил Добрыня эти две головы, а вместо них выросло уже четыре. 
Добрыне стало интересно и он еще на протяжении двух часов издевался над бедной зверюшкой, пока та не стала похожа на веник.
**********************
Срубил Добрыня голову Змею Горынычу, а у того вместо одной две выросло. 
Срубил Добрыня эти две головы, а вместо них выросло уже четыре. 
Срубил Добрыня эти четыре головы, а вместо них выросло уже восемь. 
....
Наконец срубил он ему 32768 голов, и умер змей, потому что был он шестнадцатибитным.
*********************
Едет Илья Муромец по дороге и видит камень. А на камне написано:
 - Направо пойдеь - коня потеряешь
 - Прямо пойдешь - сам погибнешь
 - Налевао пойдешь - пидарасом станешь.
Илья думает: "Самому погибать - неохота, коня терять - жалко, а если и стану, то разве ж кто узнает..." И поехал налево.
Едет, едет... Вдруг видит - Змей Горыныч из реки пьет. подкрался он к нему, отрубил голову, вторую. Змей поднимает оставшуюся голову и спрашивает:
 - Ну, и кто ты после этого?

----------


## wanja

- Хаим, вы слыхали? Рабинович-то, оказывается педераст!
- Шо, занял деньги и не отдает?
- Нет, я в хорошем смысле.
************
- Рабинович, ви слыхали? Американцы таки нашли жизнь на Марксе!
- Адиот! Во-первых, не на Марксе, а на Марсе, а во вторых, это пока гипотенуза!

----------


## Ramil

презервативы "Adidas" - невозможное возможно.
презервативы "Reebok" - будь в форме!
презервативы "Nescafe" - отличный вкус, отличное начало...
презервативы "Avon" - просто мне так удобно.
презервативы "Levis Antiform" - я просто хотел вам их показать...
презервативы "Siemens" - невероятные возможности на 13 сантиметрах...
презервативы "Мегафон" - будущее зависит от тебя.
презервативы "Толстяк" - в компании с толстяком время летит незаметно.
презервативы "Росно" - всё правильно сделал.
презервативы "Компашки" - нам лучше быть вместе!
Презервативы "Orbit" - самая вкусная защита
Презервативы "Мегафон" - Все входящие бесплатно.
Презервативы "Microsoft" - Слоган излишен
Презервативы "Лада" - продолжай движение!
Презервативы "Волга" - ты меня удивляешь!
Презервативы "Макдональдс" - весело и вкусно!
Презервативы "Бомбастер" - взрослым не давать
Презервативы Дирол Кидс - теперь ба-на-но-вый!
Презервативы "Дося" - зачем платить больше?
Презервативы "G. Jay" - одевай быстрей!
Презервативы "галина бланка" - буль-буль!
и, без лозунга, просто - презервативы "Киндер-сюрприз"...)))))
Презервативы "Солодов" - За качество отвечаю!
Презервативы "Nokia" - сonnecting people!
Презервативы "Пежо" - игры кончились
Презервативы "Бленд-а-мед" - тройная защита для всей семьи
Презервативы "Билайн" - С нами удобно
Презервативы "МТС" - люди не только говорят
Презервативы "Пикник" - замешан и завернут
Презервативы "Раптор" - Проверено - насекомых нет!
Презервативы "Баунти" - Райское наслаждение
Презервативы "M&M's" - Супер-упаковка, веселая тусовка!
Презервативы "Омса" - Омса знает все о твоих желаниях
Презервативы "Макдональдс" - I'm loving it
Презервативы "Любимый сад" - Для своих любимых
Презервативы "Я" - Где наслаждение, там Я
Презервативы "Фруттис" - Нутти-с, отведайте фруттис
Презервативы "Бон Пари" - А ты созрел для Бон Пари?
Презервативы "Индезит" - Прослужит долго
Презервативы "Л'ореаль" - Ведь ты этого достойна
Презервативы "Nike" - Just do it
ВЫБЕРИ СВОЙ СТИЛЬ)))

----------


## wanja

Хиллари Клинтон захотела увидеть Россию за пределами МКАД.
Решено, что она посетит Барвиху.
***************
В Москве Хиллари Клинтон заявила, что США не признают Абхазию и Южную Осетию.
После чего г-жу Клинтон с почестями проводили обратно в североамериканскую британскую колонию.
********* 	
Судя по скульптурам без головы и рук, конструкторы АвтоВАЗа были известны еще с древних времен.

----------


## Ramil

И наступил декабрь 2012 года... И появился в небе астероид. И стал он падать на Землю. И воцарилась на Земле паника: наступает Конец Света по ацтекскому календарю. И упал астероид на каменный календарь ацтеков. И была пыль. И была ударная волна. А когда пыль рассеялась, на месте разрушенного календаря стоял новый календарь ацтеков, до 32118 года. И рядом лежал другой камень, поменьше. И была на нем надпись: "Следующий календарь будет прислан на планету точно в день завершения старого календаря, спасибо за использование наших каменных календарей!"  
*************************
- Жанна Д.Арк именем святой инквизиции в приговариваетесь к сожжению.
- Но она же красивая!
- Хорошо, но потом обязательно сожжем! 
*************************
В документальном фильме о Гусе Хиддинке рассказали, что он в молодости работал в школе для детей, отстающих в развитии. Преподавал им физкультуру, учил играть в футбол. Так вот, оказывается, какой опыт оказался наиболее востребован в его работе с Российской сборной.

----------


## wanja

Чужое - не обеспеченное надежной охраной свое. 
Быстрое - получившее хорошего пинка сзади медленное. 
Веселое - опохмелившееся угрюмое. 
Угрюмое - проснувшееся после вчерашнего веселое. 
Холодное - выключенное за неуплату теплое. 
Мокрое - сильно напуганное сухое. 
Твердое - обласканное мягкое. 
Красное - созревшее зеленое. 
Черное - подпорченное красное. 
Взрослое - согрешившее несовершеннолетнее. 
Очаровательное - незамужнее стервозное. 
Обаятельное - холостое деспотичное. 
Аппетитное - зажаренное под сметанным соусом отвратительное. 
Вредное - принятое в большом количестве полезное. 
Крепкое - пропущенное через змеевик слабое. 
Валящее - передозированное поднимающее. 
Смешное - поскользнувшееся серьезное. 
Храброе - не знающее об опасности трусливое. 
Дорогое - разрекламированное дешевое. 
Дешевое - заложенное в ломбард дорогое. 
Задержанное - не имеющее документов свободное. 
Свободное - слинявшее задержанное. 
Тяжелое - указанное в таможенной декларации легкое.
***********************
Отец и мать вечером уходят в гости и говорят сыну:
- Останешься один, ни за что не заходи в папин кабинет. Ни за что не открывай книжный шкаф. Ни за что не залезай на верхнюю полку. Ни за что не бери книгу в черной обложке. Ни за что не читай с пятой до сто пятой страницы, понял?
- Угу.
Вернулись.. Смотрят - не помогло, не послушал сын их слов. Как сидел за компьютером, так и сидит!
*************
И наступил декабрь 2012 года. И появился в небе астероид. И стал он падать на Землю. И воцарилась на Земле паника:
наступает Конец Света по ацтекскому календарю. И упал астероид на каменный календарь ацтеков. И была пыль. И была ударная волна. А когда пыль рассеялась, на месте разрушенного календаря стоял новый календарь ацтеков, до 32118 года. И рядом лежал другой камень, поменьше. И была на нем надпись:
"Следующий календарь будет прислан на планету точно в день завершения старого календаря, спасибо за использование наших каменных календарей!"

----------


## Ramil

> И наступил декабрь 2012 года. И появился в небе астероид. И стал он падать на Землю. И воцарилась на Земле паника:наступает Конец Света по ацтекскому календарю. И упал астероид на каменный календарь ацтеков. И была пыль. И была ударная волна. А когда пыль рассеялась, на месте разрушенного календаря стоял новый календарь ацтеков, до 32118 года. И рядом лежал другой камень, поменьше. И была на нем надпись:
> "Следующий календарь будет прислан на планету точно в день завершения старого календаря, спасибо за использование наших каменных календарей!"

 Вань, а ты вообще эту ветку читаешь?

----------


## Ramil

У меня к Майкрософту только один вопрос, но глобальный: вы там ваще карты в пасьянсе тасуете перед сдачей?! 
Ну почему, в мобильники встраивают кучу всякой фигни, типа секундомеров и калькуляторов, а не такие элементарно архиважные вещи как ЗАЖИГАЛКА и ОТКРЫВАШКА для пива... 
На самом деле все великие дела начинаются не со слов "Я смогу! Я сделаю! Я достигну этой цели и пойду дальше!" как это принято говорить на бизнес-семинарах и писать в книгах типа "Как стать миллионером". 
Все великие дела начинаются со слов "Ну ладно, х@й с ним, давай попробуем..." 
Как только не называют в России демократию - и суверенная, и управляемая, и тоталитарная. Я предлагаю новое название, соответствующее реальности - ВЫНУЖДЕННАЯ ДЕМОКРАТИЯ и думаю, что это название войдет в политический словарь. 
- Пожалуйста! Не убивайте меня!! У меня четверо детей, жена, за квартиру  кредит не выплачен... Хотя, знаете что... Убивайте! 
Лауреатом Нобелевской премии по экономике впервые стала женщина. Это первая в мире женщина, которая смогла сходить в супермаркет, имея 1000 долларов в кармане, и купить за 5 долларов ровно то, что ей нужно было до захода в магазин, не покупая больше ничего из того, что она там видела. 
Сотрудники милиции под видом клиентов зашли в сауну, сняли девочек, оплатили услуги и через час под видом клиентов покинули сауну. 
По условиям реалити-шоу, каждый участник мог взять с собой на остров только одну вещь. Ваня взял книгу, Петя магнитофон, Вася взял комп, а Вовочка взял резиновую женщину... и через месяц у него появились и книга, и магнитофон, и комп. 
Судя по скульптурам без головы и рук, конструкторы АвтоВАЗа были известны еще с древних времен.

----------


## it-ogo

> Судя по скульптурам без головы и рук, конструкторы АвтоВАЗа были известны еще с древних времен.

   ::  
Без предыдущего комментария было бы совсем круто.

----------


## FedorV

Ссора в семье, жена стоит со шваброй, а муж залез под кровать.
- Вылезай!
- Не вылезу!
- Вылезай!
- Не вылезу! Кто в доме хозяин? Сказал не вылезу, значит не вылезу!

----------


## wanja

Знаю я один простенький салатик с ветчиной. А тут как раз ветчина осталась, никто не ест. Дай, думаю, сделаю для разнообразия. В салатик идут ананасы. Открыла банку, вынула фрукт - остался сок. Пить не хочется, выливать жалко.
Знаю я один кексик, в него сок по рецепту кладут - ананасовый или апельсиновый. Закрутила кексик, в него почему-то из яиц только желтки. Белки остались. Выбросить жалко, хранить - все равно в конце концов выброшу.
Подумала - можно безе сделать. Ничего сложного. В безе лимонную кожуру натерла. Остался лысый лимон. Если его тут же не употребить - засохнет к чертовой бабушке!
Ну, лимон это просто. Соус отличный получается для салата. В салат нарезала пол луковицы. Только большие луковицы в доме! Оставшуюся половину - что с ней делать?
Решила томатный соус для спагетти пожарить, больше жарить с луком было нечего. Открыла банку томатной пасты, употребила половину. А вторую половину куда? Забуду ведь в холодильнике, а она без консервантов, пропадет.
Решила сварить борщ. Для борща не нашлось капусты.
Пришлось поехать в магазин. В магазине купила капусту, морковку, селедку, сосиски, колбасу, салфетки, стиральный порошек, соль для посудомоечной машины, скатерть (по скидке), тапочки (тоже по скидке), и прокладок три пачки на всякий случай.
По дороге из магазина заехала в банк , потом рядом в фотоателье - забрала фотографии, забрала брюки из починки, купила в булочной булочки детям для завтраков. Еле дотащила все это от машины до лифта.
Сварила борщ, уже не заметила, осталось ли что-то.
Села на диван, включила телевизор.
Дура! Надо было вылить на фиг этот чертов сoк!!!
************
70-летний дед проходит медосмотр. Доктор говорит:
- Вы в прекрасной форме для вашего возраста... Во сколько лет умер ваш отец?
- А кто вам сказал, что он умер?! Ему 92 года - и он прекрасно себя чувствует...
- Поразительно! А в каком возрасте умер ваш дед?
- А кто вам сказал, что он умер?! ! Ему 115 лет. И на следующей неделе он женится...
- С ума сойти! А что это ему приспичило жениться в 115 лет?! !
- А кто вам сказал, что ему приспичило?! ! Он по залёту...
***
Страшновато отправлять резюме в компанию, где в графике работы пишут с 9.00 до 17.00, а сама вакансия на должность выложена на сайте в воскресенье в 3 часа ночи.
*********
- Радость моя, женушка моя милая, дай мне, пожалуйста, пиджак. 
- А где он, мой котеночек? 
- Наверное, куколка, в прихожей. Я бросил его там, когда ты, козочка моя, била меня вчера стулом за то, что я поздно вернулся домой.

----------


## FedorV

Мужик едет на встречу, опаздывает, нервничает, не может найти место припарковаться. Поднимает лицо к небу и говорит:
— Господи, помоги мне найти место для парковки. Я тогда брошу пить и буду каждое воскресенье ходить в церковь!
Вдруг чудесным образом появляется свободное местечко. Мужик снова обращается к небу:
— А, всё, не надо. Нашёл!

----------


## wanja

Альфред Нобель, учреждая свою премию, кроме серьезных номинаций также включил в список две шуточных:
1) Первому мужчине, родившему ребенка
2) Первому негру, избранному президентом США.

----------


## wanja

Вчера трое неизвестных в очках, вооруженные логарифмическими линейками и таблицами Брадиса, захватили и полностью уничтожили редакцию журнала "Космополитен".

----------


## wanja

Звонок на стройку:
- Прораб Сидоров, вы трубы в траншеи уже уложили?
- Да, еще вчера.
- Тогда немедленно засыпайте!
"Как скажете...", - подумал прораб Сидоров и, свернувшись в бытовке  калачиком, заснул.

----------


## Ramil

В торговую фирму требуется главный бухгалтер. График работы - год через три.

----------


## wanja

В зависимости от интонации одно матерное слово автомеханика может означать до 50 различных деталей и приспособлений.
************
В России выпущен первый экологически чистый автомобиль. Он сразу не ездит.
************************
Соберите все грязные носки в доме, постирайте их, высушите. Сложите вместе с остальными чистыми носками. Тщательно перемешайте. Разложите на полу. Удалите в мусорное ведро все рваные носки. Затем удалите в мусорное ведро все носки, не имеющие пары. Если после этого носков на полу не осталось- пасьянс сошелся!
*******************
Новый голливудский блокбастер собрал в прокате 1500 терабайт в первую же неделю.
*****************
Вчера в военкомате сказку смотрел. Как один мужик двух генералов прокормил, и его сын в армию не пошел.

----------


## wanja

*Пятница 13-е* 
Мама говорила дочке все время:
- Не включай черную пластинку. Не включай черную пластинку.
А дочка не послушалась ее. Ну как не послушалась? Открыла шкафчик с пластинками и говорит:
- Офигела родительница. Тут белых пластинок и нету вовсе. Все пластинки черные.
И включила черную пластинку.
А на той пластинке были песни группы Каннибал Корпс. Девочку вштырило и она стала разговаривать голосом солиста Каннибал Корпс. А мама пришла и спрашивает:
- Ты не включала черную пластинку?
А девочка ей как ответила голосом Каннибал Корпс:
- Нет, мама.
И на этом разговор был исчерпан. Ничего ужасного не случилось. А мама перестала заикаться уже года через два. 
Один мальчик как-то включил один папин диск. Не успел досмотреть, как позвонил телефон и ему в трубку сказали:
- Семь дней!
- Вы офигели там совсем, что ли? Это же порнушка. – возмутился мальчик.
- Простите тогда. – сказали в трубке. - Не желаете с девочкой отдохнуть?
- Желаю! - сказал мальчик.
- Бугага! – сказали в трубке. – Вот лох.
И положили трубку. А из телевизора выползла страшная девочка и мальчику секса расхотелось навсегда. 
А в одном микрорайоне города появилась черная рука. То там в носу поковыряет, то тут кому-то руку пожмет. Все очень боялись черную руку и не выходили на улицу.
А потом наступила пятница 13-е и руку вымыли в честь праздника.
Тогда рука обрадовалась и стала только гладить всех. Тогда ее поймала одна одинокая женщина и пришел конец кошмару микрорайона. А рука быстро привыкла и перестала складываться в фигу в ответ на различные предложения женщины. Потому что пусть ты даже и ужасная черная рука – все равно неприятно когда тебя линейкой бьют. 
Один парень в пятницу тринадцатое пошел в ресторан «Элит-парадайз». Ему говорили: «Не ходи туда в пятницу 13-е!», а он не послушался и пошел. Потому что ему сказали, что там недорого и вкусно. Пришел он в ресторан, взял меню – а там в самом деле недорого все. Только блюдо надо ждать целые полтора часа, потому что кухня маленькая и повар только один. Мальчику бы обратить на это внимание – так нет же. Заказал он еду, а с него предоплату просят. А он такой думает:
- Ну и фиг с ним. Зато недорого. А то что ждать целый час – это ерунда. Пятница же. Я не тороплюсь никуда.
Официантка приняла деньги и захохотала страшно. А потом как закричит:
- Можно начинать!
И тогда в ресторане появился однорукий живой музыкант со своими клавишами и начал петь песни с радио-шансон. Когда принесли еду, мальчик уже был совершенно седой от ужаса и напевал «Написала Зойка мне письмо». 
В одном черном-пречерном городе, в Аддис-Абебе, например, черные-пречерные граждане выпили много-много черного-пречерного активированного угля. Только поэтому они теперь по-прежнему боятся пятницу тринадцатое, а не утро субботы четырнадцатого.
(с) http://frumich.livejournal.com/314088.html

----------


## Wowik

Ford-tram.
Shabolovka street. Today's noon.

----------


## Wowik

Figure skating http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yv9jcIXn_I

----------


## Wowik

Преподаватель:
- Решим задачу: На нитке висит стальной брусок толщиной 10 мм. . Пуля со скоростью 500 м/с пробивает его насквозь и летит дальше, потеряв половину скорости. Найдите угол фи, на который отклонился брусок.
Девочка с первой парты:
- А у вас есть задачи про белочек и орешки?
Преподаватель:
- Конечно. На нитке висит белочка толщиной...

----------


## Ramil

Самый верный признак истины - это простота и ясность. Ложь всегда бывает сложна, вычурна и многословна. /Л.Толстой/ 
и это сказал человек, написавший "Войну и мир"

----------


## wanja

На исходе века
Взял и ниспроверг
Злого человека
Добрый человек. 
Из гранатомета
Шлёп его, козла!
Стало быть, добро-то
Посильнее зла...

----------


## it-ogo

И длилась битва день и ночь между Добром и Злом.
Злом одержимый брал Добром уменьем и числом.
Добром просил его не брать, чтоб было все путем,
и норовил его достать катаньем и мытьем.
Злом укатался над Добром и смылся без следа,
и был питательный бульон ему с гуся вода.
Как кур во щи, как тать в нощи, прокрался он, как вор,
и взял уменьем и числом, и скрылся за бугор.
Но с кулаками был Добром, с киркою и с багром,
и он прознал, что хитрый Злом питался за бугром,
и тихой сапою Добром подкоп заделал в Злом
и шнур гордиев завязал бикфордовым узлом,
с хорошей миной заложил и когти подорвал.
Весь день отягощенный Злом раскапывал завал.
– Добро же! – пригрожался Злом, но вырыться не мог,
хоть рыл уже не чуя рук, не покладая ног.
– Совсем урылся бедный Злом – злорадствовал Добром
и довершил его погром киркою и багром.
В печенку, в селезенку, в бок и в Бога душу мать
накостылял ему Добром, чтоб Злом не мог восстать,
и доброй сотней костылей прибил его к скале,
чтоб пусто было от него ему и всей земле.
И стало пусто на земле, безвидно и светло,
и лишь Добром над ней ширял с киркою наголо,
с хорошей миной на лице, с багром наперевес.
Но, наширяться не успев, со всем Добром исчез.
Куда с Добром совсем пропал, вопрос, а где ответ?
Добро бы, скажем, улетел, а то сошел на нет,
туда, где есть ответ, куда, но нет на нет суда,
а тут вопрос, но нет как нет из нет пути сюда.
Как лучше он хотел, Добром, да, видно, не судьба.
Вот так между Добром и Злом закончилась борьба.
Вопрос: кому из них двоих сильней не повезло,
и чем закончилась борьба между Добром и Злом?

----------


## Lampada

Эмигрантские майсы.  
"Уважаемый господин Лапидус! 
Посетив Ваш магазин ”Деликатесы” три дня назад, во вторник 7-го числа, у меня появился аппетит относительно селёдки дунайской свежего посола, по поводу чего я сообщил продавцу Сене отвесить мне две небольших селёдочки стоимостью 4 доллара 80 центов за фунт, причём попросил отвесить из бочки, а не из тех, что валялись на прилавке. Продавец же Сеня, сделав вид, что он глухой, отвесил мне две селёдочки, но таки да из тех, что валялись на прилавке, заявив при этом – 3 доллара 28 центов. Я вежливо указал продавцу Сене, что он неправ и что мне хотелось бы иметь две селёдочки из бочки, на что продавец Сеня послал меня к едрёной матери, без видимых на то оснований. 
Поскольку моё здоровье было основательно подорвано на строительстве Беломорско – Балтийского канала, а в настоящее время я – пенсионер под названием Синиор Ситизен, то у меня не было никаких сил противостоять продавцу Сене, который, как Вы знаете, здоров, как бугай, поэтому я взял упомянутые две селёдочки, уплатив 4 доллара фудстемпами и получив 72 цента сдачи. В тот же самый день, во вторник 7-го числа, ко мне обещал зайти после тяжёлой работы мой зять Гриша, и я имел намерение сварить картошечки, которую я взял накануне в овощном магазине, чтобы есть её вместе с селёдочкой и зятем Гришей, а также выпить смирновской водки, оставшейся у меня в холодильнике после прошлогоднего праздника Пурим. 
Однако, придя домой и развернув покупку, мне пришлось сильно разочароваться, так как две селёдочки были так похожи на дунайские, как папа римский на артиста Лемешева, и от них шёл тяжёлый специфический дух, какой бывает в местах общественного пользования – Вы знаете, о чём я говорю. 
В результате сильного шока и нервного потрясения, вызванного видом двух купленных селёдочек, я слёг на кровать, где лежу уже три дня, и не имею возможности лично зайти к Вам в магазин ”Деликатесы”, чтобы швырнуть эти селёдочки продавцу Сене в лицо, поэтому высылаю их Вам почтовой бандеролью и требую возместить все мои расходы, а именно: 3 доллара 28 центов за две селёдочки, 1 доллар 17 центов за бандероль и 5 центов для круглого счёта за нервное потрясение, итого на общую сумму 4 доллара 50 центов.  
С искренним уважением – 
Михаил Аронович Копштейн.    
Дорогой Михаил Аронович! 
Читая Ваше тревожное письмо, моё сердце обливалось кровью, а оставшиеся волосы на голове стали дыбом, потому что это же надо набраться столько нахальства, чтобы оскорблять работников частной торговли, а именно – нашего уважаемого продавца Семёна Израилевича, которого Вы пренебрежительно называете Сеней. 
Я лично спросил Семёна Израилевича:  ”Сеня, вот из зе мэтэр, что произошло?”, и Семён Израилевич не нашёл других слов, как снова послать Вас, но уже не к едрёной матери, а в другое место. Лично я считаю, что Вы вполне могли бы остаться в той стране, где находится построенный Вами Беломорско- Балтийский канал, и не морочить голову людям, потому что мой магазин ”Деликатесы” торгует продуктами только первой свежести, и за те пять лет, что существует магазин, ни один покупатель не посмел ещё жаловаться на наше отличное обслуживание и высокое качество товаров. А качество, дорогой Михаил Аронович, говорит само за себя. 
Когда я развернул присланные Вами по почте две селёдочки, то обнаружил, что они – вполне дунайские, хотя от них уже шёл некоторый душок, что естественно, так как со времени их продажи прошло 12 дней. Должен Вам заявить, что селёдка дунайская имеет нежный вкус, очень калорийна и питательна, особенно для людей, страдающих диабетом или беременностью, и вылавливается ежедневно нашим заготовителем Ициком Храповицким из озера Мичиган, после чего тут же доставляется в магазин на вертолёте в живом состоянии. Здесь, в магазине, селёдка дунайская усыпляется ударами по голове, загружается в бочки и передаётся на засол нашему работнику, кандидату химических наук господину Оренштейну, который служил раньше на Сумском химическом комбинате начальником серной кислоты и суперфосфата, то-есть имеет соответствующий экспириенс, и мы ему доверяем, так как он солит для нас ещё огурчики нежинские кошерные, капусту квашеную любительскую, арбузы мочёные, а также икру осетровую, как чёрную, так и красную. 
Исходя из такого технологического процесса, никаких расходов я Вам возмещать не собираюсь. Купленные Вами две селёдочки Вам занесёт наш курьер Марик, и можете засунуть эти селёдочки в одно место себе или Вашему зятю Грише.  
С уважением – Бенцион Лапидус.   
Уважаемый господин Лапидус! 
Извините, что пишу карандашом, т.к. закончились чернила в авторучке, подаренной мне по случаю моего 70-летия. 
Должен выразить Вам своё глубокое возмущение по поводу неправильного поведения Вашего курьера Марика. Вышеупомянутый Марик взломал дверь моей квартиры, пока я был в туалете, бросил на пол пакет с двумя селёдочками, которые Вы ошибочно называете дунайскими, и произвёл два страшных выстрела из большого пистолета, после чего неприлично выругался и ушёл. 
В результате его посещения я имею ничем не восполнимый ущерб, а именно: 
1.  Насквозь прострелено моё единственное, но вполне ещё приличное серое ратиновое пальто (50-й размер, 2-й рост), которым я укрываюсь уже 14 лет и которое Ваш курьер Марик принял за меня. Пошить такое пальто обойдётся долларов 400, не меньше. 
2. Разбит стакан с моими зубами, повреждены обе челюсти, как верхняя, так и нижняя. За эти челюсти доктор Макогон взял два года назад 636 долларов, сейчас, наверно, возьмёт уже 736. 
3. Пули курьера Марика пробили стены и сидят в штукатурке. Теперь надо делать ремонт квартиры на мою голову. Знакомый писатель Брыскин, который к тому же ещё и маляр, говорит, что ремонт обойдётся в 550 долларов с моим материалом и его питанием 3 раза в день, не считая ланч. 
4. Пакет с двумя селёдочками полностью порвался и вытек, в результате чего пострадал карпет на полу.. Чистка карпета – я узнавал – будет стоить 14 долларов 99 центов. 
5. От сильного сотрясения упал со стены и разбился портрет маршала Толбухина работы капитана Янкелевича, подаренный мне автором во время боёв на Орловско-Курской дуге. Цены этому портрету нет, но 44 доллара будет достаточно. 
Господин Лапидус, этот номер с курьером Мариком Вам ни в коем случае не пройдёт. Учтите, что я работал юрисконсультом в тресте Укркожгалантерея и знаю все ходы и выходы. 
Ваши две селёдочки вторично отсылаю обратно и прошу возместить мне весь ущерб на сумму: 3 д. 28 ц. за две селёдочки, 1 д. 17 ц. за первую бандероль, 1 д. 17 ц. за вторую бандероль, всего почтовых расходов 2 д. 34 ц., 400 долларов за пальто серое ратиновое, 736 долларов за челюсти разбитые, 550 долларов за ремонт квартиры силами писателя Брыскина, 14 д. 99 ц. за чистку карпета, 44 доллара за разбитого маршала Толбухина, 39 центов для круглого счёта за беспокойство, итого на общую сумму 1751 доллар без сдачи. 
Даю Вам два дня на размышление.  
С искренним уважением – 
Михаил Аронович Копштейн.   
Дорогой Михаил Аронович! 
Почему ты не погиб во время боёв на Орловско-Курской дуге вместе с капитаном Янкелевичем и маршалом Толбухиным? Почему твои зубы не сидят в штукатурке или не лежат на карпете, укрытые серым ратиновым пальто 14 лет? Если ты ещё раз пришлёшь мне обратно две дунайские селёдочки, я не знаю, что я с тобой сделаю. 
В последний раз отправляю к тебе наших курьеров Марика и Гарика с двумя селёдочками. Об возместить расходы не может быть и речи, потому что качество говорит само за себя.  
С уважением – Бенцион Лапидус.   
Уважаемый господин Лапидус! 
Пожар, устроенный Вашими курьерами Мариком и Гариком вчера ночью, когда я был в туалете, уничтожил столько имущества, что мне нужно два дня, чтобы подсчитать нанесенный Вами ущерб. К большому счастью, две селёдочки, которые Вы упрямо продолжаете называть дунайскими, хотя они так похожи на дунайские, как православный поп на попадью, эти две селёдочки от пожара не пострадали, поэтому отправляю их к Вам вместе с моим зятем Гришей, который зайдёт к Вам после тяжёлой работы.  
Искренне Ваш – Михаил Копштейн.   
Дорогой господин Копштейн! 
Как Вы уже, очевидно, слышали, трагический случай вырвал из наших торговых рядов замечательного бизнесмена и человека Бенциона Яковлевича Лапидуса, который лежит в еврейском госпитале с диагнозом ”очень сильное сотрясение мозга”. Я, как новый владелец магазина ”Деликатесы”, лично разобрался в истории с двумя селёдочками, в результате чего приношу Вам свои глубокие извинения за беспокойство. Все понесенные Вами расходы я лично возместил кешем Вашему зятю Григорию Моисеевичу, а Вам в знак нашей признательности и любви передаю ящик свежего мармелада ”Лимонные дольки”, только что полученный нами из Федеративной Республики Германии, а также четыре настоящих дунайских селёдочки свежего посола, кушайте на здоровье.  
Желаю Вам приятного аппетита. 
С уважением – Соломон Шапиро, 
бизнесмен."

----------


## wanja

Если бы программисты были архитекторами, то... 
1. В день сдачи здания приезжал бы крупный начальник, говорил бы, что ему не нравится вон то восточное крыло и вопрошал: «А можно ли это переделать за два часа?»
2. Половина зданий была бы похожа на барачные конструкции с кучей подпорок по периметру — время не резиновое.
3. Вторая половина зданий была бы нормальной, но недостроенной.
4. Утвержденный план здания по ходу бы дополнялся пулеметами на крыше (чтобы враги не подступились), легкомысленными статуями на фасаде (чтоб красиво было) и окнами, через которые можно смотреть только изнутри — и вся эта красота за те же деньги, в те же сроки и за три дня до окончания проекта.
5. Если бы легкомысленные статуи и пулеметы уместить в одном здании не получилось бы, начальник заглядывал бы в глаза и спрашивал: «А почему нельзя? А вон я видел вон там вон это вон».
6. «Вон там вон это вон» — здание, возведенное международной строительной компанией при поддержке правительств трёх государств.
7. И вообще, плита перекрытия между этажами — это просто, доступно и легко, почему её поднимают на кране? Вон, египтяне еще до нашей эры пирамиды строили, а это вам не хухры-мухры, давайте-ка пошустрее!
8. А зачем нам эти плиты покупать? Не-е-ет, это очень дорого. Проще выдать задание на создание рукотворных плит силами доблестных архитекторов. А то, ишь, сидят, чего-то рисуют в автокаде, жизни не видели.
9. Если бригада таджикских джамшутов сотворила бы с внутренними помещениями какое-то непотребство, то в этом виноваты были бы снова архитекторы (джамшутам должно быть интуитивно понятно, что ламинат на стены не укладывают и обои на пол не клеят, а у вас подписей на стенах и полу нет). Если в здании после его постройки и сдачи в эксплуатацию случился бы пожар из-за курения в постели пьяного жильца, в этом тоже были бы виноваты архитекторы (а здание у вас не пожароустойчивое).
10. Злые архитекторы по вечерам, проклиная всё на свете, отправлялись бы отдыхать от этого бардака куда-нибудь подальше в надежде, что завтра им не выдадут техзадание на постройку очередного колосса в нереальные сроки.

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Ramil

Смешной боянчик. Добавленная стоимость, фигли - всё по науке.

----------


## Полуношник

Это иллюстрация к старой математической задаче. Один землекоп выкапывает яму размером метр на метр и глубиной в метр за 9 часов. За какое время такую же яму выкопают девять землекопов?

----------


## Ramil

1...В тюрьме ( по закону) на каждого зека положено пространство 6 кв.м.
На работе вы сидите за столом со свободным пространством менее 1 кв.м.  
2.В тюрьме вас бесплатно кормят 3 раза в день. 
На работе у вас есть только один обед, да и то не бесплатный.  
3.В тюрьме за хорошее поведение вам сокращают срок пребывания. 
На работе за хорошее поведение вам дают больше работы.  
4.В тюрьме охранник ходит за вами и отпирает, закрывает все двери. 
На работе вы сами таскаетесь с ключами или магнитной карточкой.  
5.В тюрьме вы можете играть в карты и рассказывать анекдоты. 
На работе вы получите за это нагоняй.  
6.В тюрьме вас могут навестить родные и друзья. 
Хрен такое прокатывает на работе.  
7.В тюрьме есть куча извращенцев и садистов. 
На работе их зовут менеджерами.

----------


## Wowik

Вчера уборщица Газпрома, протирая ноутбук генерального директора, заключила многомиллионный контракт на поставку вапроварт, апримррпортвапочфь и ицшщехзнеиаьб

----------


## wanja

- Штирлиц, у вас есть план? 
- Обижаете герр Мюллер. У меня - водка. Я русский разведчик, а не туркменский!
***
Нет более парадоксальной фразы, чем "Я отдала ему свои лучшие годы!". С одной стороны, дама сокрушается о годах, проведенных в браке с "этим козлом", а с другой стороны, она признаёт, что эти-то годы и были самыми лучшими в её жизни.
***
Как бороться с кoppупциeй в стрaнe, гдe кoнвepты cдeлaны пo ширинe купюp?
***
На кладбище:
- Поверьте, что не только как главврач больницы, но и просто как сострадающий человек, я совершенно искренне сочувствую и соболезную вашему горю. Да, к сожалению, современная медицина ещё далеко не всесильна. Да, зачастую пациенты сами слишком поздно обращаются за помощью к врачам. Наверняка, болезнь вашего родственника была уже настолько запущена, что сам Бог опустил руки. Почти у каждого врача, как говорится, есть своё небольшое кладбище...
- Но не у логопеда же!!!!!!
***
- Есть у нас на заводе такая примета - если бригадир кричит, значит, опять не трактор собрали..
- А что тогда собрали?
- А вот что кричит - то и собрали..
***
Она не выговаривала "Р" и поэтому ее жизнь состояла из настоящего, будущего и пошлого.
***
Правительство России активно внедрят нанотехнологии в жизнь. Некоторые предприятия идут навстречу правительству, и с прошлого года начали выдавать сотрудникам нанозарплаты.

----------


## wanja

-Что Нострадамус сказал перед смертью? 
-"Прикиньте, пацаны, ща помру!" 
Два адвоката заходят в кафе, заказывают напитки и достают бутерброды.
- Извините, - говорит бармен, - но у нас нельзя есть свою еду.
Адвокаты переглядываются, пожимают плечами и меняются своими бутербродами... 
Из дневника начальника:
"...испробовал метод кнута и пряника. Неплохо, только бить пряником несподручно. Завтра попробую метод кнута и кнута. " 
Студентку спрашивают на экзамене:
- Вы знаете убийцу Лермонтова?
- Конечно, но ведь он не убийца, а великий поэт. 
Как избавиться от надоедливого собеседника. 
Найдите любой предлог. Поставьте после него подходящее существительное в нужном падеже. И пусть он туда идет. 
Грузчики перевозят интеллигентную еврейскую семью. Книги, шкафы, рукописи... Куча самых разных, тяжелых и пыльных вещей. Под конец, они заходят в последнюю комнату... И там стоит роскошный белый рояль. 
Старший грузчик с надеждой спрашивает: 
- А рояль, что, тоже? 
- Ну конечно, конечно, - отвечает мать семейства. 
И тут грузчик срывается: 
- Ну @@@@@@@@@@, не могли что ли на скрипке играть научиться? 
Ай да Пушкин, ай да с*кин сын! Ты сам - то изумруды ГРЫЗТЬ пробовал?!!!
Белочка. 
Дятлы - это такие специальные соловьи для рэперов.  
Если у вас много работы, а вы не можете разорваться, не беспокойтесь, вас разорвет ваш начальник. 
Трудно в темной комнате найти черные носки, если они не пахнут. 
И все-таки эталон женской красоты для настоящего админа — Венера.
И фигурка хорошая… и руки уже оторваны. 
Аисты требуют откат за второго ребенка.  
Один гомосексуалист - другому:
- Знаешь, Петя у меня взял в долг 100 долларов и не отдает.
- Вот натурал! 
Больше всего в метро любят издеваться над инвалидами и пассажирами с детьми. Дабы им было еще более мучительно стоять, на стеклах пишут, где они теоретически могли бы сидеть. 
Московский аэропорт приобрел биосистему для отпугивания птиц стоимостью 30 млн. $. Систему обслуживает один оператор. Система способна автоматически преобразовывать матерные выражения оператора в тревожные крики различных видов птиц.

----------


## wanja

Иван Петрович Кордыбайло так и не попал в книгу рекордов Гиннесса за самый долгий ремонт квартиры: на 12-ом году его убило соседями.

----------


## wanja

Дневник горца:
Воскресенье: ску-у-у-учна.
Понедельник: малчишка из сасэдний аул бросил в мой кошка камэнь.
Вторник: зарэзал малчишка из сасэдний аул.
Среда: за мной гоняется вэсь сэмья малчишка из сасэдний аул.
Четверг: пэрэрэзал вэсь сэмья малчишка из сасэдний аул.
Пятница: за мной гоняется вэсь сасэдний аул.
Суббота: пэрэрэзал вэсь сасэдний аул.
Воскресенье: ску-у-у-учна.

----------


## wanja

Говорят, под Новый год всё всегда сбывается, 
даже то, что целый год сбыть не получается.

----------


## Lampada

Анекдоты про новых русских. 
Новый русский на заправке, читает инструкцию по пользованию бензоколонкой:  _1. Достаньте пистолет._ 
Достает из кобуры "Макарова".  _2. Вставьте пистолет в бак._ 
Вставляет.  _3. А теперь нажмите._ 
- ...  
Hовый русский покупает картину Рембрандта и спрашивает:
- А гарантия есть, что этот Рембрандт не поддельный? 
- Да есть, три года.  
Выходят двое русских из японского ресторана. Один другому:
- Ну что, теперь пошли поедим.  
В запорожец въезжает шестисотый. Из Запора выходит мужик, подходит к мерину и стучит по стеклу. Стекло опускается,
за рулём новый русский:
- Те чё, мужик?
- Да вот вы меня стукнули.
- Чё, не понял.
- Ну вы слышали сейчас у вас под колёсами что-то скрипело?
- Так это я в тебя въехал?
- Да.
- Слава богу. Я думал, колодки менять пора.  
- Чтобы стать "новым русским", нужно много учиться?
- Да! Как минимум, по два года в каждом классе...  
Новый русский приходит в правительство и говорит:
- Хочу купить космодром Байконур. Сколько он стоит?
Ему вежливо отвечают:
- Понимаете, космодром Байконур находится в Казахстане.
Долгая пауза...  Новый русский внимательно разглядывает чиновника, тот - его.  Новый русский недоуменно:
- Ну, чего молчишь?
Чиновник:
- А что я могу еще вам сказать?
Новый русский:
- Как это что?! А Казахстан сколько стоит?  
Hовый русский кричит на инспектора ГАИ, который остановил его на трассе:
- Сто девяносто в час?! Hе, командир... Да я еле плёлся.    Hу так, километров двадцать ехал, не больше.
- Так ты ещё скажи, что вообще не ехал, а на месте стоял!
- А чё, начальник, разве нет? Почти стоял.
- Хорошо. Стоял так стоял. Знак "Стоянка запрещена" видишь?

----------


## Lampada

Ну и вопросы!   ::  
Напишите в Гугле "почему"!

----------


## it-ogo

Сегодня англичанка попросила перевести фразу
Mother her - she is ill!!!
Ну откуда ж я знал, что она переводится ОКРУЖИ ЕЕ ЗАБОТОЙ - ОНА БОЛЕЕТ, а не МАТЬ ЕЕ - ОНА БОЛЬНАЯ!!!(((((((

----------


## Zeroset

> Сегодня англичанка попросила перевести фразу
> Mother her - she is ill!!!
> Ну откуда ж я знал, что она переводится ОКРУЖИ ЕЕ ЗАБОТОЙ - ОНА БОЛЕЕТ, а не МАТЬ ЕЕ - ОНА БОЛЬНАЯ!!!(((((((

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   я так же перевел

----------


## wanja

Есть особый вид кровососущих млекопитающих. Они могут высосать из вас не только кровь, но и автомобиль или даже 3-х комнатную квартиру в центре Москвы. 
******************
Стало известно, что в группе "Виагра" после ухода Веры Брежневой будет Катя Андропова, затем Юлия Черненко, потом Лариса Горбачева. Она-то и развалит группу. 
*****************
Звонок на стройку:
- Прораб Сидоров, вы трубы в траншеи уже уложили?
- Да, еще вчера.
- Тогда немедленно засыпайте!
"Как скажете...", - подумал прораб Сидоров и, свернувшись в бытовке калачиком, заснул.

----------


## wanja

Чудеса гражданской авиации: Завтрак — в Варшаве, обед — в Лондоне, ужин — в Нью-Йорке, багаж — в Буэнос-Айресе.
--------
На работу стоит ходить регулярно, не пропуская ни дня. Иначе коллеги могут заметить, что без вас работать намного легче.
------
После фильма "Аватар" Джеймс Кэмерон снимет супермегаблокбастеры "Модератор" и "Модератор II. Судный день"
---------
Врач – пациентке:
-Макияж вам, милочка, пока наносить нельзя - аллергия. Купите смывку для лица и бутылку водки…. Водку отдайте мужу.

----------


## SAn

А как же «Модератор III. Восстание спамботов»?

----------


## wanja

Сомалийские пираты захватили корабль с участниками Дома-2. Умоляем, заплатите им эти жалкие 2 миллиона евро. . . . ИНАЧЕ ОНИ ИХ ОТПУСТЯТ!
*******
Три дня и три ночи рубились Змей Горыныч и Илья Муромец. А потом пришла жена Змея Горыныча и отобрала у них джойстики!
*********
Самой бесполезной деталью автомобиля Буратино считал подушку безопасности.
**********
-... мать!
- Что ты сказал, дорогой?
- Ничего, кроме того, что твои новые сапоги, которые ты небрежно бросила посреди прихожей, и о которые я споткнулся, упал, выбил зуб, сломал шкаф, разбил часы, очень подходят к той миленькой шляпке, которую подарила тебе твоя мать!
**********
Должен ли джентльмен?
- Если джентльмен пообещал даме ювелирные изделия, должен ли он их вернуть? 
- Должен ли джентльмен подавать руку даме выходящей из машины, если машина стиральная? 
- Должен ли джентльмен осыпать даму цветами, если цветы в горшках? 
- Должна ли дама просить джентльмена встать с колен, если она устала его держать? 
- Должен ли джентльмен отпускать усы, если это усы другого джентельмена? 
- Должен ли джентльмен назначать даме свидание под часами, если часы висят у него над диваном? 
- Должен ли джентльмен вытирать ноги у порога, если перед дверью лежит другой джентельмен? 
- Должен ли джентльмен помогать даме выйти, если дама хочет войти? 
- В какой руке джентльмен должен держать вилку, если в правой руке джентльмен держит котлету?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Сомалийские пираты захватили корабль с участниками Дома-2. Умоляем, заплатите им эти жалкие 2 миллиона евро. . . . ИНАЧЕ ОНИ ИХ ОТПУСТЯТ!

 Это сильно напоминает на рассказ О. Генри, "The Ransom of Red Chief"!   

> -... мать!
> - Что ты сказал, дорогой?
> - Ничего, кроме того, что твои новые сапоги, которые ты небрежно бросила посреди прихожей, и о которые я споткнулся, упал, выбил зуб, сломал шкаф, разбил часы, очень подходят к той миленькой шляпке, которую подарила тебе твоя мать!

 My translation: 
"%#@*& Christ!!"
"What did you say, darling?"
"Nothing, except that your new shoes --  which you carelessly threw in the front hall, so that I tripped, fell down, knocked out a tooth, broke the shelf, and busted my watch -- go really well with that cute hat you wore that one time when we went to see that Mel Gibson movie _The Passion of the Christ_!

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by wanja  Сомалийские пираты захватили корабль с участниками Дома-2. Умоляем, заплатите им эти жалкие 2 миллиона евро. . . . ИНАЧЕ ОНИ ИХ ОТПУСТЯТ!   Это сильно напоминает на рассказ О. Генри, "The Ransom of Red Chief"!

 There is a brilliant Soviet movie by that novell:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhHa2kRV5IY   

> My translation:
> "%#@*& Christ!!"
> "What did you say, darling?"
> "Nothing, except that your new shoes --  which you carelessly threw in the front hall, so that I tripped, fell down, knocked out a tooth, broke the shelf, and busted my watch -- go really well with that cute hat you wore that one time when we went to see that Mel Gibson movie _The Passion of the Christ_!

   ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Originally Posted by Throbert McGee  Это сильно напоминает на рассказ О. Генри, "The Ransom of Red Chief"!   There is a brilliant Soviet movie [s:3nqgpcxz]by[/s:3nqgpcxz]* based on* that [s:3nqgpcxz]novell[/s:3nqgpcxz] short-story:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhHa2kRV5IY

 CMEXing at the "Ford Motor Company" billboard -- Mel Brooks would approve! A similar anachronism from _Blazing Saddles_:  ''Someone needs to go back and get a sh*tload of dimes" 
Also, you may know that Italian-made cowboy movies such as _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_ are commonly known as "spaghetti westerns." And playing on this phrase, the excellent Japanese comedy _Tampopo_ ("Одуванчик" -- прозвище героини в фильме) was advertised in the US as a "_ramen_ western." ("Ramen" being Japanese-style noodles.) 
So... could one call this Soviet movie a "лапши-вестерн"?!  ::  
ЗЫ: The "short story" (sometimes written "short-story") is considered a literary genre in its own right, and this phrase is often used to describe the writings of O. Henry, Saki, Guy de Maupassant, etc. I guess that повесть is the word I should have used in Russian, not рассказ? And in English, the word "novella" describes a work of fiction that is "too long" to be a short story, but "too short" to be a novel.

----------


## Basil77

> So... could one call this Soviet movie a "лапши-вестерн"?!

 Of course the director used many clichés about America, so they look stupid and funny in the eyes of a native. Exactly as we Russians are dying from laugh when we see how Russia is shown in Holliwood movies. But all this American enviroment is not so important here, when I called the movie brilliant I ment acting.

----------


## Basil77

> ЗЫ: The "short story" (sometimes written "short-story") is considered a literary genre in its own right, and this phrase is often used to describe the writings of O. Henry, Saki, Guy de Maupassant, etc. I guess that повесть is the word I should have used in Russian, not рассказ? And in English, the word "novella" describes a work of fiction that is "too long" to be a short story, but "too short" to be a novel.

 My bad here. Рассказ fits fine, повесть a somethat longer .

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Originally Posted by Throbert McGee  So... could one call this Soviet movie a "лапши-вестерн"?!    Of course the director used many clichés about America, so they look stupid and funny in the eyes of a native. Exactly as we Russians are dying from laugh when we see how Russia is shown in Holliwood movies. But all this American enviroment is not so important here, when I called the movie brilliant I ment acting.

 Уже понятно! 
(My suggested phrase "_lapshi_-Western" was intended to be a compliment to the film-makers, not an insult.)

----------


## wanja

Учёные заметили, что аксиомы гораздо удобнее теорем, так как теоремы нужно доказывать, а аксиомы – нет. 
Учёные заметили, что если каждый день просыпаться на пять минут позже, то через 288 дней человек опять проснется в то же самое время! 
Учёные установили, что до Большого Взрыва всё-таки было Слово, а именно – слово «Поберегись!» 
Палестинские учёные тоже считают, что причиной образования Вселенной стал Большой Взрыв, однако взять на себя ответственность за этот Взрыв отказываются. 
Африканские учёные заметили, что гиены не только питаются падалью, но и обзываются ею. А кто обзывается, тот сам так называется, убеждены учёные. 
Учёные заметили, что в кредитных договорах, в самом низу страницы, есть пункты, напечатанные очень мелким шрифтом. Поздно заметили. 
Учёные заметили приближение мирового финансового кризиса, но не смогли никого предупредить из-за отсутствия денег на телефоне. 
Российские учёные заметили, что заварочный пакетик почти так же неисчерпаем, как и пачка. И при научном подходе, в условиях кризиса, его может хватить всему НИИ лет на десять. 
Учёные-океанологи заметили, что кастрюля, опущенная на самое дно Марианской впадины, под диким давлением превращается в сковородку. 
Кроме того, учёные-океанологи заметили, что синий кит совершенно не пьёт водки, несмотря на характерное название и здоровенную печень. 
А ещё учёные-океанологи всё чаще замечают, что их как будто кто-то подменил – о морях и не мечтают, Интернет им путешествия заменил. 
Ученые-сексопатологи спустя сорок лет исследований заметили, что проблема потенции, хотя и действительно существует, но уже не стоит так остро перед человечеством. 
Учёные собачки заметили, что если вовремя и правильно пускать слюну, то итоге можно и Нобелевку получить, и в космос бесплатно слетать. 
Учёные заметили, что если с почестями хоронить каждую лабораторную мышь, то они так сопьются. 
Академик Петрович, вследствие упавшего на голову яблока, переоткрыл закон всемирного тяготения. 
Перуанские учёные обнаружили, что «Слово о полку Игореве» принадлежит Перу. 
Двое учёных заметили друг другу, что если человечество и дальше будет размножаться такими же темпами, то им-то, ученым, почему бы тоже не пойти и не поразмножаться?! 
Ученые заметили, что от них пахнет женскими духами, но не сумели объяснить причины этого феномена своим жёнам. Пока что выдвинуто несколько взаимоисключающих гипотез. 
Учёные-женщины заметили, что мужчины-учёные после секса отворачиваются и засыпают точно так же, как мужчины-токари и мужчины-дрессировщики. 
Ученые-ортопедитарианцы установили, что фруктовые косточки также можно лечить. 
Ученые заметили, что часы, отраженные в зеркале, идут назад! Это проливает совершенно новый свет на структуру времени, зеркала, часов, ученых и зада. 
Учёные заметили, что как-то не так они живут, что что-то важное упустили они в своей жизни, несмотря на то, что многого достигли… 
© «Красная бурда»

----------


## Lampada

- Это вы моего Изю из пропасти вытащили?
- Да, я.
- А где же его красная шапочка?  
Звонит грузин своему брату в Москву:
- Гиви, здравствуй. Тут такое дело: вчера отец полез на дерево снять кошку... Гиви случилось страшное, ... он упал... В общем Гиви, мы потеряли отца.
После минутного молчания
- Вахтанг, а вы под деревом смотрели?  
Ворчание кладовщика в университете:
- Эти компьютерщики замучили совсем - то им новую клавиатуру, то мышку, то дискет пачку... Другое дело - математики, им раз в месяц выдашь карандашей, бумаги и резинок, и все... А философы - то вообще, им даже резинки не нужны!  
Иногда я выхожу на улицу - и вижу, что мир вокруг меня изменился: люди перестали быть агрессивными, а ходят так, как-будто боятся кого-то задеть... Они перестали быть злыми и друг другу протягивает руки. Мир вокруг меня просто светится неземной добротой...
Поэтому я молю Бога, чтобы гололёд был каждый день... 
В номер отеля среди ночи кто-то стучит. Сонный жилец спрашивает:
- Кто там?
- Извините, уважаемый, пожар на третьем этаже!
- А я здесь при чём? Я не пожарник...

----------


## wanja

Когда Сергей Зверев на масленицу шёл домой, его два раза принимали за чучело и пытались сжечь.
***
В принципе Россия и Украина похожи, как две бутылки минералки. Только одна без газа.
***
- А вот моя жена прекрасно готовит, и голова у неё никогда не болит, и футбол она со мной любит смотреть, и на рыбалку. . .
- У вас, у педиков, все не как у людей. . .
***
Новая украинская скороговорка:
"Фальсифицировала, фальсифицировала, да невыфальсифицировала".
***
Цитата из Толкового словаря французского языка «Lа Реtit Lаrussе» (перевод):
"... Иван Грозный - средневековый русский царь, который за свою исключительную жестокость был прозван «Васильевич»..."

----------


## Lampada

http://sirujin.livejournal.com/135911.html http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_X-Qoh__mw
_______________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc4zOqozo  *United Breaks Guitars* *Dave Carroll*  *I flew United Airlines on my way to Nebraska*
The plane departed, Halifax, connecting in Chicago's "O'Hare".
While on the ground, a passenger said from the seat behind me,
"My God, they're throwing guitars out there" 
The band and I exchanged a look, best described as terror
At the action on the tarmat, and knowing whose projectiles these would be
So before I left Chicago, I alerted three employees
Who showed complete indifference towards me 
United...
(United...)
You broke my Taylor Guitar
United...
(United...)
Some big help you are 
You broke it, you should fix it
You're liable, just admit it
I should've flown with someone else
Or gone by car 
'Cause United breaks guitars. 
When we landed in Nebraska, I confirmed what I'd suspected
My Taylor'd been the victim of a vicious act of malice at O'Hare 
So began a year long sagan, of "pass the buck", "don't ask me", and "I'm sorry, sir, your claim can go no where".
So to all the airlines people, from New York to New Deli
Including kind Ms. Irlweg, who says the final word from them is "no". 
I heard all your excuses,
And I've chased your wild gooses
And this attitude of yours, I say, must go 
United...
(United...)
You broke my Taylor Guitar
United...
(United...)
Some big help you are 
You broke it, you should fix it
You're liable, just admit it
I should've flown with someone else
Or gone by car 
'Cause United breaks guitars. 
Well, I won't say that I'll never fly with you again,
'Cause, maybe, to save the world, I probably would,
But that won't likely happen,
And if it did, I wouldn't bring my luggage
'Cause you'd just go and break it,
Into a thousand pieces,
Just like you broke my heart 
When United breaks guitars. 
United...
(United...)
You broke my Taylor Guitar
United...
(United...)
Some big help you are 
You broke it, you should fix it
You're liable, just admit it
I should've flown with someone else
Or gone by car 
'Cause United breaks guitars. 
Yeah, United breaks guitars. 
Yeah, United breaks guitars.

----------


## wanja

Почему мужчины ходят дома в одних трусах?
Потому что в двух трусах жарко.
**********
Сегодня книги пишут все, кому не лень. Слава Богу многим лень.

----------


## Lampada

Простая истина.  
Если вы можете: 
- начать свой день без кофеина, 
- быть жизнерадостным и не обращать внимание на боли и недомогания, 
- удержаться от жалоб и не утомлять людей своими проблемами, 
- есть одну и ту же пищу каждый день и быть благодарными за это, 
- понять любимого человека, когда у него не хватает на вас времени, 
- пропустить мимо ушей обвинения со стороны любимого человека, когда всё идёт не так не по вашей вине, 
- спокойно воспринимать критику, 
- относиться к своему бедному другу так же, как и к богатому, 
- обойтись без лжи и обмана, 
- бороться со стрессом без лекарств, 
- расслабиться без выпивки, 
- заснуть без таблеток, 
- искренне сказать, что у вас нет предубеждений против цвета кожи, религиозных убеждений, сексуальной ориентации или политики, -
.
.
. 
значит вы достигли уровня развития своей собаки. 
Сэр У. Черчилль

----------


## Lampada

Доктор заполняет историю болезни и задаёт вопросы больному: 
- Пьёте? 
Больной оживлённо: 
- А есть?

----------


## wanja

Скамейка. На ней сидит Незнайка. Рядом из стороны в сторону ходит Цветик.
Цветик: — Но на слово «пакля» нельзя придумать рифмы!..
Незнайка (затягиваясь «Примой»): — Да до фига!
Цветик: — Нет, нет и нет!
Незнайка (сплевывает): — Я тебя умоляю!
Цветик: — Ну скажи хоть одну! А? Слабо?
Незнайка: — Да элементарно!
Цветик: — Ну? Пакля!..
Незнайка (со смачным цинизмом): — Хуякля!!!
Цветик падает в обморок. Незнайка докуривает, подходит к телу поэта, шевелит его носком ботинка. Цветик открывает глаза.
Цветик (со стоном): — Ты… ты не поэт, Незнайка!.. Нет…
Незнайка (ставит Цветику ногу на грудь): — Да, ты прав. Я не поэт… (с гордостью)… Я — БАРД, БЛЯ!!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> .. "лапша-вестерн"?!

 Вообще-то мы этот жанр так и называем: "спагетти-вестерн".  ::  
Sergio Leone's fims (and Eastern German movies about Winnetou before that) were first westerns available to Soviet people.

----------


## it-ogo

Луна маячила сквозь шаль прозрачной тучки. 
Я разбавлял свою печаль глотком шипучки.  
Я рефлексировал о том, что смерти нету; 
И все впадем в один дурдом, как реки в Лету.  
А может побоку мученья, канители? - 
По сути, жизнь - лишь заключенье в бренном теле,  
По сути, черви нас едят уже при жизни, 
Уже при жизни говорят о горькой тризне...  
По сути, кладбище для душ - планета наша, 
Мы по себе играем туш, съедая кашу.  
Что "до", что "после" - всё одно, всё дохлый номер... 
Я докурил, закрыл окно и тихо помер. 
(с)"Демосфен" 
(Mood&status)

----------


## alexB

> Доктор заполняет историю болезни и задаёт вопросы больному: 
> - Пьёте? 
> Больной оживлённо: 
> - А есть?

 Я помню другую версию. 
  Муж, в умат пьяный, едва добрался до дома, опершись на дверь, позвонил и, как только она отворилась, рухнул в дверной проём в беспамятстве.
  Жена, в отчаянье, бежит на кухню, хватает с плиты раскалённую сковородку, вертается к мужу, задирает у него на спине рубаху и, кладя сковороду на голое тело, спрашивает: «Сволочь ты такая, отвечай, будешь ещё пить»?
  Муж, медленно приходя в себя, переваривает вопрос и, поняв наконец, чего от него хотят, жертвуя собой, не в силах отказать родному человеку, отвечает: «Давай».

----------


## alexB

> Скамейка. На ней сидит Незнайка. Рядом из стороны в сторону ходит Цветик.
> Цветик: — Но на слово «пакля» нельзя придумать рифмы!..
> Незнайка (затягиваясь «Примой»): — Да до фига!
> Цветик: — Нет, нет и нет!
> Незнайка (сплевывает): — Я тебя умоляю!
> Цветик: — Ну скажи хоть одну! А? Слабо?
> Незнайка: — Да элементарно!
> Цветик: — Ну? Пакля!..
> Незнайка (со смачным цинизмом): — Хуякля!!!
> ...

   ::   ::  Только вместо *Я — БАРД, БЛЯ!!!* я бы сказал *Я — БАРД, ЕДРЁНА ВОШЬ!!!*

----------


## wanja

Россия. Митинг патриотов:
Соплеменники! Люди русские! Расскажу вам об одной трагедии, случившейся буквально на днях.
Мой друг, Вася, человек глубоко - я подчеркиваю: глубоко! - Законопослушный и православный, выпив бутылку водки, вышел на балкон и, желая подышать свежим воздухом, перелез через перила. Вдруг - совершенно неожиданно - подчиняясь закону какого-то британца - с еврейским, заметьте, именем Исаак, - упал вниз и разбился насмерть! Доколе же проклятый жидовский Запад будет навязывать России cвои законы?!
******
Уголовная хроника: из бана сбежал флудер-рецидивист.

----------


## wanja

GTA IV - жестокая игра. Главный герой стреляет, пилит, жжет и взрывает всех и вся. Но садясь на мотоцикл, достаёт из воздуха и надевает шлем, "чтобы не подавать играющим в игру детям плохой пример".
******
Барак Обама, президент США, лауреат нобелевского аванса...

----------


## wanja

2030 год, после окончательного развала ЕС в 2020 Латвия требует компенсации за незаконное присоединение к ЕС, безоговорочного вывода воиск НАТО и немедленной депортации трех милионов турок.

----------


## RussianGuy

> имхо 1 милилитр воды==1 грамму, но слово грамм короче чем милилитр почти в 2 раза, поэтому и говорят литр водки, пол-литра водки, 100 грамм водки, для краткости...

  
Ни один алкашь по пьяни не выговорит: "ещё 100 миллилитров водки!", просто просят "Сто грамм", коротко и ясно  =) Даже переспрашивать никто не будет, чего 100 грамм подать )))  ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by ST  имхо 1 милилитр воды==1 грамму, но слово грамм короче чем милилитр почти в 2 раза, поэтому и говорят литр водки, пол-литра водки, 100 грамм водки, для краткости...    Ни один алкашь по пьяни не выговорит: "ещё 100 миллилитров водки!", просто просят "Сто грамм", коротко и ясно  =) Даже переспрашивать никто не будет, чего 100 грамм подать )))

 Плотность этилового спирта: Плотность: 0,7893 (20°C, г/см3)
Водка это 40% раствор спирта в воде (плотность воды принимаем за 1)
В 100 мл водки содержится 40 мл спирта, т.е. 40 мл * 0,7893 г / мл = 31,572 г и 60 мл воды, т.е 60 г, поэтому "100 грамм" на самом деле имеют массу 31,572 + 60 = 91,572 г.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> В 100 мл водки содержится 40 мл спирта ...  и 60 мл воды,

 Вот тут есть некоторое несоответствие с историей про Менделеева с ведром картошки и ведром гороха. Если смешать ведро картошки с ведром гороха получится смесь с объемом меньше двух ведер. Также и со спиртом и водой если их смешать то суммарный объем будет меньше суммы начальных объемов. Поэтому вес, который ты посчитал это не вес 100 миллилитров напитка    ::   .

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  В 100 мл водки содержится 40 мл спирта ...  и 60 мл воды,   Вот тут есть некоторое несоответствие с историей про Менделеева с ведром картошки и ведром гороха. Если смешать ведро картошки с ведром гороха получится смесь с объемом меньше двух ведер. Также и со спиртом и водой если их смешать то суммарный объем будет меньше суммы начальных объемов. Поэтому вес, который ты посчитал это не вес 100 миллилитров напитка     .

 Берём бутылку и смотрим на этикетку:
Содержание этилового спирта 40% об. О чём это говорит? Я же не смешиваю это сам, я доверяю производителю, который продаёт мне 40% раствор C2H5OH в воде, о чём и пишет на этикетке.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Берём бутылку и смотрим на этикетку:
> Содержание этилового спирта 40% об. О чём это говорит?

 Это говорит о том, что изначальные объемы смешиваемых жидкостей действительно 60мл и 40мл. Но когда производитель смешал 60 и 40, он не получил 100мл, а получил примерно 97мл, а что бы не обманывать покупателя он дополнительно смешал 1.8мл воды и 1.2мл спирта и долил в бутылку, на которую и наклеил этикетку. Поэтому "100 грамм" на самом деле имеют массу около 95 грамм.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Берём бутылку и смотрим на этикетку:
> Содержание этилового спирта 40% об. О чём это говорит?   Это говорит о том, что изначальные объемы смешиваемых жидкостей действительно 60мл и 40мл. Но когда производитель смешал 60 и 40, он не получил 100мл, а получил примерно 97мл, а что бы не обманывать покупателя он дополнительно смешал 1.8мл воды и 1.2мл спирта и долил в бутылку, на которую и наклеил этикетку. Поэтому "100 грамм" на самом деле имеют массу около 95 грамм.

 На самом деле он смешал 4 кубометра спирта и 6 кубометров воды, а потом, из получившихся 9,7 кубометров водки он отлил 500 миллилитров в бутылку, из которой 100 я налил в стопку. 
Потом, если школьная память мне не изменяет, это не смесь, а раствор. Хотя, может разницы и нет.

----------


## wanja

Американское командование объявило о приостановке наступления на позиции талибов. Причина - кончились британцы.

----------


## Ramil

Сенсационная новость:
виновник очередного громкого преступления не оказался сотрудником милиции!

----------


## Lampada

Звонок в гидрометцентр: 
- Я просто хотел сообщить, что сейчас из моего подвала откачивают вашу "легкую облачность"! Козлы! 
Hа уроке литературы в компьютерном лицее: 
- Герасим был это... этим... Hу, звуковой карты у него не было.   (Герасим из рассказа Тургенева "Муму" был немым.)   
Одна женщина другой: 
- У моего сына столько девушек!!! Только и слышу, то он с Клавой трахается, то с Аськой! И когда только успевает, ведь всё время за компьютером!   
Жена подходит к мужу: "Дорогой, у меня машина сломалась, в неё вода попала." - "Да как вода могла попасть в машину? Где она?" - "В озере..."  *Однострочки:*
• Он промолчал - и я ему поверила… 
• Молчит многозначительно, а просит однозначно! 
• И мама, и Минздрав предупреждали… 
• Что ж, будь по-твоему: снег белый и холодный. 
• Какие это деньги? Это сдача!!! 
• Я выгляжу неплохо, но не часто. 
• Да согласись же наконец: я не упрямая! 
• Я сражена… Не наповал, но на пол. 
• Мне истина не настолько дороже! 
• Время лечит, но исход всегда летальный… 
• Фигура год от года всё нестандартнее… 
• Забудь о прошлом, наживём другое… 
• Лишь изредка я привстаю с диеты… 
• …я не вернусь, поскольку не ушла. 
• Мне замужем не очень, но живётся… 
• В его глазах читается: семь классов… 
• Сегодня плов без мяса. И без риса. 
• Как он робок… сопротивляться сложно… 
• Если б ты любил меня, как пиво! 
• В нём много детского: не любит манной каши… 
• Я верю, что и ты сумеешь чью-то жизнь испортить!  
• …несмотря ни на что, ни на где, ни на с кем… 
• Смысл жизни с кухни выглядит иначе… 
• Судьба, оскалив зубы, улыбнулась… 
• Любовь нужна, как деньги: ежедневно. 
• Уснул, не попрощавшись… Развожусь! 
• Я сохраню вам верность под проценты…
• Вот негодяй: краснеет — и не врёт!
• Судьба, оскалив зубы, улыбнулась…

----------


## it-ogo

> Kotyabra: Как все в природе мудро устроено! Заметили? Ведь дырочки на шкурке у кошки именно там, где у кошки глазки!
> Torin: Если б кошку писали программисты, глаза были бы на жопе, под кожей, а для передачи изображения использовалась бы система зеркал!

 Информация к размышлению о природе мироздания и происхождения человека: зрительная зона располагается в затылочных долях головного мозга. Зрительные нервы и тракты идут туда от глаз через всю голову.

----------


## wanja

Робин Гуд впадал в ступор, встречая людей среднего достатка.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=it-ogo] 

> Kotyabra: Как все в природе мудро устроено! Заметили? Ведь дырочки на шкурке у кошки именно там, где у кошки глазки!
> Torin: Если б кошку писали программисты, глаза были бы на жопе, под кожей, а для передачи изображения использовалась бы система зеркал!

 Информация к размышлению о природе мироздания и происхождения человека: зрительная зона располагается в затылочных долях головного мозга. Зрительные нервы и тракты идут туда от глаз через всю голову.[/quote:363aeq2y] 
Ага, вот старый Нестеренковский перл: 
Проект Genesis
(из корпоративной переписки) 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника маркетингового отдела Гавриила 
Исследования, проведенные нашим отделом в рамках проекта Genesis,
показали, что наилучшие перспективы на рынке имеют системы следующей
конфигурации:
Планета: 1 шт.
Радиус: 3000 км
Сила тяжести: 0.5g
Соотношение суша/вода: 1:1
Температура: +24
Атмосфера: кислород
Моря: пресн. вода
Реки: молоко, мед
Фауна: травоядная
Периферия: 
светила 2 шт. (дн./ночн.), скорость: 0.0007 RPM (1 об/сут) 
"Направить в отдел стратегического планирования для подготовки ТЗ -
Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела стратегического планирования Михаила 
В целях снижения себестоимости системы предлагаю запитать оба светила
от одного источника энергии, а кислород заменить азотом. 
"Хотя бы 50% кислорода надо оставить, а то пользователь задохнется - 
нач. отд. тестирования и техподдержки Рафаил" 
"Хватит и 25% - Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела системотехники Люцифера 
В ходе работ по проекту Genesis (стадия "Да будет свет" выявлены
следующие трудности: у нас отсутствует компактный источник
бесперебойного свечения с распределителем на два светила. Предлагаю
воспользоваться стандартным источником типа "красный карлик", а в
качестве ночного светила применить зеркало. 
"Лучше "желтый карлик". По себестоимости это не намного больше,
а смотрится куда более внушительно - нач. маркет. отдела Гавриил" 
"Это же серверный источник. Зачем он нужен пользователю одиночной
планеты? - Люцифер" 
"Что пользователю нужно, а что нет, ему объяснит отдел рекламы -
Гавриил" 
"Люцифер, занимайтесь вопросами вашей компетенции. Утверждаю
"желтый карлик" - Иегова" 
"Кстати, при той яркости, что дает желтый карлик, можно вместо
зеркала поставить обычный планетоид - Михаил" 
"Согласен - Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела системотехники Люцифера 
После внесения изменений в ТЗ возникли следующие трудности:
масса источника бесперебойного свечения намного превосходит массу
планеты, вследствие чего источник отказывается вращаться вокруг
планеты. Вместо этого планета вращается вокруг источника. Кроме
того, из-за мощности источника наблюдается устойчивое превышение
температуры над указанным в ТЗ (примерно на 2 порядка). Если увеличить
расстояние до источника, существенно возрастут габариты системы. 
"Габариты - это даже престижно, а вот вращение планеты вокруг
периферийного устройства может вызвать у пользователя ощущение
неполноценности. Может, поменяем гравитационную постоянную? - Гавриил" 
"Если менять гравитационную постоянную, возникнут проблемы с
совместимостью - Михаил" 
"Да какая пользователю разница, что вокруг чего крутится? Пусть
отдел рекламы придумает какую-нибудь теорию относительности - Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела системотехники Люцифера 
После увеличения радиуса орбиты попытки разогнать планету до указанной
в ТЗ скорости приводят к краху системы (планета улетает в космос).
Кстати, с ночным светилом та же история. 
"Неважно, что происходит в системе - важно, что видит пользователь.
Почему бы не заставить планету вращаться вокруг своей оси? Тогда
пользователю будет казаться, что солнце и луна обращаются вокруг
нее с указанной в ТЗ частотой - Гавриил" 
"А пользователь нас не раскусит? - Иегова" 
"Если и раскусит, проект к тому времени будет давно уже сдан - Гавриил" 
"Согласен - Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела тестирования и техподдержки Рафаила 
Первичное тестирование системы выявило следующие дефекты: 
Наблюдается устойчивый перегрев
Ось вращения отклонилась на 33 град. от вертикали, вследствие
чего возникли цикличные температурные аномалии 
Пропускная способность рек не соответствует проектной
Травоядная фауна отсутствует
Орбита нестабильна, планета имеет тенденцию к падению на солнце
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела системотехники Люцифера 
А что вы хотели при таком соотношении суша/вода? Для оптимального
охлаждения нужно где-то 1:3 - 1:4. 
Мы работаем над этим
Потому что молоко скисает, а мед засахаривается
Травоядной фауне трава нужна, а она не растет при такой жаре и
без воды. Предлагаю пустить по рекам воду, это заодно поможет решить
проблему 3. 
В качестве гравитационного противовеса мы выведем на внешнюю
орбиту еще одну планету. 
"Сушу ужимать некуда, значит, придется увеличивать площадь морей. А
это - рост объема и силы тяжести. Да еще лишняя планета... - Михаил" 
"Ничего, пользователь стерпит. Лишнюю планету оформим, как фичу. А вот
молоко и мед мы уже анонсировали. Хотя бы в самых заметных реках надо
оставить - Гавриил" 
"Напоминаю, что сроки поджимают, а у вас еще конь не валялся. Кстати,
дизайнеры до сих пор не представили проект коня, все с динозаврами
возятся. Кому нужны эти динозавры? - Иегова" 
"Вообще-то пользователь динозавров любит - Гавриил" 
"Ладно, но и конь чтоб был - Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела тестирования и техподдержки Рафаила 
Помимо нерешенных проблем с осью, планета теперь имеет тенденцию
к улету в космос. 
Травоядной фауны опять нет.
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела системотехники Люцифера 
Сделаем еще один противовес, теперь на внутренней орбите.
А фауна размножилась, сожрала всю траву и передохла
"Сколько всего противовесов вам надо? - Михаил" 
"В общем, после калибровочных работ удалось стабилизировать систему
на девяти - Люцифер" 
"Я правильно понял? Вместо одной планеты пользователь получит 9?! -
Иегова" 
"Ну и что? 8 из них все равно непригодны для жизни - Люцифер" 
"А размеры системы? - Иегова" 
"А пользователю их и знать необязательно. Половину этих планет без
телескопа и не увидишь. Предлагаю дополнить Руководство пользователя
11-й заповедью: "Не изобретай телескоп" - Гавриил" 
"Не надо. Тогда они его точно изобретут - Иегова" 
"Кстати, после увеличения радиуса орбиты яркость ночного светила
упала ниже проектного минимума. Предлагаю инсталлировать вместо
него зеркало - Рафаил" 
"А где вы раньше были? Мы только-только уравновесили систему! Хотите
все перенастраивать заново?! - Люцифер" 
"Никаких заново! До сдачи проекта осталось шесть дней. Люцифер, или
вы заставите все это работать, или я вас переведу с понижением! -
Иегова" 
Генеральному директору Иегове
от начальника отдела системотехники Люцифера 
А я виноват, что мне сразу не дали нормального ТЗ? В общем, так.
Наклон оси придется оставить, как есть. По крайней мере, в Эдемском
саду +24 будет, а если пользователь полезет куда-то еще, это его
проблемы. Динозавров мы доделать не успеваем, но коней сделаем.
С молоком и медом ничего не вышло, пустили по рекам воду, правда,
она выносит в море соль. Чтобы травоядные не отжирали все ресурсы, мы
выпустили патч в виде хищников, но поставить им программу отличения
пользователя от добычи уже не успеваем. Ну а в общем, как-то работать
будет. 
"И это хорошо - Иегова"

----------


## Юрка

Этой весной в лексиконе петербургских чиновников появился неологизм «сосуля». Чем-то им «сосулька» не понравилась. 
Срезают лазером сосули, 
В лицо впиваются снежины. 
До остановы добегу ли, 
В снегу не утопив ботины?  
А дома ждёт меня тарела, 
Тарела гречи с белой булой; 
В ногах - резиновая грела, 
И тапы мягкие под стулом.  
В железной бане - две селёды, 
Торчат оттуда ложа с вилой. 
Есть рюма и бутыла с водой, 
Она обед мой завершила.  
Я в кружу положу завары, 
Раскрою « Кобзаря» Шевчены - 
Поэта уровня Петрары, 
И Валентины Матвиены.

----------


## Basil77

> Этой весной в лексиконе петербургских чиновников появился неологизм «сосуля». Чем-то им «сосулька» не понравилась.

 Задорнов ещё тридцать с лишним лет назад написал фельетон на эту тему:  _ЧТО ХОЧУТ ТО И ДЕЛАЮТ!
Новый директор был суров. Так говорили все. В первый же день он вызвал меня к себе и, прямо глядя в глаза, спросил: 
- Вы там, в вашем отделе, перевыполнить план на 150 процентов могёте или не могёте? 
Я замялся. Дело не в том, что нам было трудно перевыполнить наш план. Мы могли его перевыполнить и на 100, и на 300, и на 800 процентов. Но я не знал, как мне выразить свое согласие словами. Вопрос был задан так, что отвечать на него надо было полно. Но ответить «можем» - означало указать новому шефу на его безграмотность. А ответить «могём» у меня не поворачивался язык. 
- Ну что же вы молчите? - строго переспросил шеф. - Могёте или не могёте? 
- Да! - ответил я. 
- Что - да? - рассердился он. - Я вас конкретно спрашиваю, и вы конкретно отвечайте: метете или не метете? 
- Конечно! - ответил я. 
- Что значит «конечно»? - чуть не закричал он. - Отвечайте прямо, не виляйте! В последний раз спрашиваю... Моёте или не мегёте? 
Я собрался с духом и уверенно ответил: 
- Могём! 
- Тогда, - успокоился он, - ступайте к себе в отдел и получите согласие масс, мол: «Да, перевыполнить план на 150 процентов мы могём!» Я вернулся в отдел, собрал всех и неуверенно начал: 
- Товарищи! Я собрал вас здесь, чтобы выяснить существенно важный вопрос. Как вы считаете... перевыполнить план на 150 процентов... мы с вами мегём или не могём? 
В комнате наступила тишина. Я опустил глаза и ждал. Первым, как всегда, нашелся единственный в нашем отделе профессор - Громов. 
- Конечно, мегём... - грустно вздохнул он. 
А на следующий день в стенгазете предприятия появилась заметка нашего культорга под названием «Мы все могём!». 
За неделю на призыв откликнулись и остальные отделы. А через два дня перед главным входом предприятия появился красочный плакат: «Могём перевыполнить план на 250 процентов!» 
За полгода в движение включились все предприятия города. И точно такие же плакаты появились на железнодорожном вокзале и в аэропорту. А вскоре и диктор по телевидению объявил, что «к новому движению подключились и остальные города страны, потому что наши трудящиеся все можут!» 
Поскольку на телевидении дикторы всегда говорят правильно, ученые-филологи тут же занесли новые формы слова в словарь современного русского языка. 
С тех пор новый директор несколько раз вызывал меня к себе. И наш отдел всегда в таких случаях выступал зачинщиком все новых и новых движений. Не раз включались мы и в движения, начатые на других предприятиях. 
Однажды жена вернулась домой, тяжело опустилась в кресло и, грустно вздохнув, сказала: 
- Устала я, Петь. И больше так и не можу, и не хочу. 
- Чего не могёшь и чего не хотишь? - переспросил я. 
- Завтра кросс, - ответила она. - Всем отделом бегим! 
- Бегите бегмя? - переспросил я. 
- В том-то и дело, что бегмя бегим! - посетовала она. 
В это время из магазина пришла дочь и сказала: 
- Я достала творог. Куда покласть? Тама или туга? 
- Поклади здеся! - отвечала жена. 
- Поклала, - сказала дочь. 
- Как много тебе продавщица творогу положила?! - удивился я. 
- Не положила, - как филолог поправила меня жена, - а наложила. 
Неожиданно у меня появилось ощущение, что мы все неправильно говорим. Но... Я заглянул в новенький, купленный недавно литературный словарь и обнаружил, что говорим мы, согласно новому словарю, совершенно верно. 
«Ну надо же! Что хочут, то и делают!» - подумал я неизвестно про кого, махнул рукой на все и включил телевизор. Мне ответила молодая самодеятельная певица. Она пела известную песню Аллы Пугачевой на новый лад: «Все можут короли!» 
1978 год_ 
А стишок - класс!  ::  В духе пародии Сан Саныча Иванова на песню Лещенко "Соловьиная роща":  _В худой котомк поклав ржаное хлебо,
Я ухожу туда, где птичья звон.
И вижу над собою синий небо,
Косматый облак и высокий крон. 
Я дома здесь. Я здесь пришел не в гости.
Снимаю кепк, одетый набекрень.
Веселый птичк, помахивая хвостик,
Высвистывает мой стихотворень. 
Зеленый травк ложится под ногами,
И сам к бумаге тянется рука.
И я шепчу дрожащие губами:
«Велик могучим русский языка!»_

----------


## wanja

Недавно прошёл чемпионат мира по вязанию среди бабушек: бабушка из России связала две авоськи и три мочалки; бабушка с Украины связала тёплые носки из собачьей шерсти; бабушка из Беларуси связала с десяток снопов; бабушка из Турции связала нефтепроводом две страны; бабушка из США связала постройку этого нефтепровода с угрозами Америке; бабушка из Китая сначала связала Ай-фон, а затем и рыболовную сеть; бабушка из Израиля связала Всемирное потепление с запуском ракет; бабушка из Голландии не смогла связать и двух слов; бабушка из Сомали связала всех остальных бабушек и требует выкуп!

----------


## Ramil

Посылаю своим недругам луч любви и всепрощения. Пусть он спалит вас дотла, урроооды.

----------


## Ramil

Ночи недели:
Понеторник
Вреда
Средверг
Четница
Пятнедельник

----------


## Crocodile

> Информация к размышлению о природе мироздания и происхождения человека: зрительная зона располагается в затылочных долях головного мозга. Зрительные нервы и тракты идут туда от глаз через всю голову.

 Не страшно. С другой стороны эта (видимо более уязвимая) часть мозга лучше защищена от обычных механических повреждений, чем, скажем, моторная зона. Всё надо рассматривать в комплексе. Мы же не жалуемся на отдалённость моторного управления от рук и ног. Ведь было бы, наверное, возможно осуществлять независимые действия каждой конечностью. Наверное, пришлось пожертвовать для чего-то другого. А если есть всё, что можно, тогда энергии слишком много требуется (кушать то есть). Ну, и так далее.   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Не страшно. С другой стороны эта (видимо более уязвимая) часть мозга лучше защищена от обычных механических повреждений, чем, скажем, моторная зона. Всё надо рассматривать в комплексе. Мы же не жалуемся на отдалённость моторного управления от рук и ног. Ведь было бы, наверное, возможно осуществлять независимые действия каждой конечностью. Наверное, пришлось пожертвовать для чего-то другого. А если есть всё, что можно, тогда энергии слишком много требуется (кушать то есть). Ну, и так далее.

 Вам нужно страхов? Их есть у меня! 
С эффективностью конструктивного решения по зрительному тракту дело действительно темное, просто к слову пришлось. Но если уж критиковать конструкцию человеческого организма, легко можно понаходить уйму бесспорной ерунды. Аппендикс - классический пример, но далеко не самый неприятный. Вот, например, соотношение размеров головы человека разумного и женского таза в сочетании с механизмом родов. Голова у плода проходит с большим трудом, в результате: 1)уникальные для животного мира (это относится и к прочим пунктам) родовые муки; 2) огромный травматизм на голову плода при родах и послеродовые осложнения для матери и ребенка; 3)то, что гомы сапиенсы как вид рождаются недоношенными (иначе голова бы точно не пролезала - подгонка!), отсюда т.н. "смерть во младенчестве" и уйма прочих болячек (и тот же травматизм)...  
А еще есть позвоночник, недоделанный под полноценное прямохождение и т.д. и т.п.  
Про зубы я уже молчу - мелкое неудобство.

----------


## Ramil

Бытие 3:16

----------


## Crocodile

> Вам нужно страхов? Их есть у меня!

 Не будем размазывать белую кашу по чистому столу. Человек - не венец творения, а, как и все остальные организмы, некий компромисс между зачастую взаимоисключающими параметрами. Та же развитая способность к абстрактному мышлению - будь её чуть больше, как знать, не сидеть ли нам у разбитого корыта от обилия внезапно нахлынувших мудрых мыслей?   ::

----------


## SAn

> Та же развитая способность к абстрактному мышлению - будь её чуть больше, как знать, не сидеть ли нам у разбитого корыта от обилия внезапно нахлынувших мудрых мыслей?

 _Абстрактных_ мыслей.

----------


## it-ogo

> Не будем размазывать белую кашу по чистому столу.

 Будем!   

> Человек - не венец творения, а, как и все остальные организмы, некий компромисс между зачастую взаимоисключающими параметрами.

 Если бы целесообразный компромисс, тогда бы куда ни шло, но там ведь местами окровенная и очевидная халтура, если не вредительство!   

> Бытие 3:16

 Это в смысле что, сами виноваты, что грехопадение устроили? Ну да, ну да, такие вот работники всегда в мануалах пишут, что их баги - это фичи, а юзер сам виноват. Гнилые отмазки.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Не будем размазывать белую кашу по чистому столу.   Будем!

 Ну тогда еще немного каши: меня всегда поражала нелепость и уязвимость фичи под названием "шея". Причем не только у человека, но и у многих млекопитающих и птиц. 
Раз уж напихали туда столько важных вещей, хоть бы броню какую-нибудь предусмотрели, что ли.   ::

----------


## wanja

Сара выходит во двор в платье с очень низким вырезом на спине. Соседка:
- Сарочка, я вам посоветую! Вы или выше шейтеся, или ниже мойтеся!

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну тогда еще немного каши: меня всегда поражала нелепость и уязвимость фичи под названием "шея". Причем не только у человека, но и у многих млекопитающих и птиц. 
> Раз уж напихали туда столько важных вещей, хоть бы броню какую-нибудь предусмотрели, что ли.

 Дык, вааще выбор между экзоскелетом и индоскелетом - это, как говорят в Одессе, big deal. Там куча взаимоисключающих достоинств и недостатков.    

> Если бы целесообразный компромисс, тогда бы куда ни шло, но там ведь местами окровенная и очевидная халтура, если не вредительство!

 Ну, хоть какой компромисс, главное - работает. По критерию естественного отбора (кто кого зарэжет и схавает) человек - эпический вин. Лучше никого пока не нашлось. За эпическим отсутствием более достойных кандидатов, рэжет (но уже не так часто хавает) себе подобных во славу других себе подобных; или во славу тех, по чьему подобию считает себя созданным.

----------


## Ramil

Лампада, сделай им отдельную ветку с их происхождением видов ))) (хотя тоже смешно местами).

----------


## Crocodile

> Лампада, сделай им отдельную ветку с их происхождением видов ))) (хотя тоже смешно местами).

 Да-да!! Ветку нам отдельную! И бананов на ней побольше!   ::

----------


## Ramil

Что касается внешнего вида, то в сравнении с «Икарусом» «Maserati» машина не такая броская и не привлекает к себе такого количества зевак, которые буквально облепляют «Икарус» на автобусных остановках. 
Хотя следует признать, что у этих машин и много общего. Например, и Икарус, и Maserati — трёхдверные. Но! Дверцы в Икарусе» открываются автоматически, а вот в Maserati приходится дёргать за ручку и толкать дверцу! Впрочем, мы уже забегаем вперёд, давайте обо всё по порядку. 
Самые первые ощущения, когда садишься в «Икарус» — тесно! Особенно в час пик. А в крохотной с виду «Maserati» — просторно, потолок не давит, так как его нет!.. 
Зато дальнейшие ощущения от езды в «Maserati» не совсем приятные. Такое впечатление, что едешь попой по асфальту. В «Икарусе» такого чувства не было. Кроме того, из «Икаруса» гораздо приятнее выходить. В смысле — приятно, что вышел. 
Конечно, пассажиры на заднем сидении и на поворотном круге (где «гармошка) «Икаруса» чувствуют себя неуютно, признаемся, там тесновато. А у «Maserati» заднего ряда сидений вообще нет, не говоря уже о поворотном круге! Пассажирам приходится стоять на скорости 200 км/ч! И ни одного поручня! О чём думали конструкторы «Maserati» — непонятно.
«Maserati» может перевезти двух человек на 200 км за 1 час. «Икарус» может перевезти 400 человек на 1 км за 1 час. По человеко/часо/километрам показатели совпадают! 
По динамике разгона особых различий не замечено — в пробках, в пределах 3 км/ч, она практически одинакова. 
Обзорность: «Икарус» — 50-100 м, «Maserati» в густом выхлопе «Икаруса» — 2-3 см. 
Музыка. По силе звука штатный субвуфер «Maserati», конечно, проигрывает субпукеру «Икаруса», но по частотным характеристикам «Maserati» впереди. Но скажите честно, часто ли нам по жизни нужны частотные характеристики? 
Хорошо продумана в «Икарусе» курсовая устойчивость — он двигается строго от одной конечной до другой. 
Кочки и выбоины «Икарус» как будто «проглатывает». При этом вы не только не переживаете за подвеску, вы даже не представляете, где она и какая она вообще может быть. 
Наглядный пример: на первом же люке скорость «Maserati» упала со 120 км/ч до 5 км/ч, после чего хвалёный болид и вовсе встал. «Икарус» спокойно переехал 18 люков (15 открытых) и к назначенному сроку успел на обед! 
А знаменитую систему «Занос 1,5 м» до сих пор не может повторить вообще никто из автопроизводителей! 
Идём дальше. По сравнению с «Maserati» «Икарус» топливо не жрёт вовсе. Лично я, пока ездил на «Икарусе», на заправке не был ни разу. И это за 30 лет! 
Чтобы сравнить гидроусилители руля, мы тупо поменяли их местами.
«Икарус» поехал и ездил целый день. Водитель-испытатель заявил, что «немного тяжеловато было сегодня, но я подумал, что это с похмелья, и не обратил внимания…»
А вот «Maserati» даже с места не смог сдвинуться под весом икарусовского «гидрача». 
Опять же — наворотов в «Икарусе» больше. Три люка, объявления, дополнительная покрышка под одним из сидений, молоточки на окнах… Кстати, как и магнитолу в «Maserati», молоточки с окон «Икаруса» приходится снимать, а то их сопрёт кто-то другой. 
Пол в «Икарусе» усыпан мягкой шелухой от семечек, которая гораздо долговечней и дешевле каучуковых суперковриков. 
Подголовники в «Икарусе» выполнены в виде чьих-то предплечий и животов. Кроме того, в «Икарусе» у каждого пассажира есть сумка или кошёлка безопасности, а стоячие пассажиры обеспечены мягкими соседями безопасности. 
В «Maserati» можно получить информацию о состоянии автомобиля.
В «Икарусе» можно получить информацию о себе. Причём, в «итальянце» информация выводится на приборную панель, а в «Икарусе» можно получить её прямо в табло, на лицевую панель. 
Делаем вывод:
«Икарус» — это автобус для солидных, умудрённых жизненным опытом пенсионеров с правом бесплатного проезда, для которых дизайн и комфорт не главное. Для них важна суть: доехать.
А для кого создана «Maserati» — загадка.

----------


## Ramil

Как то Ландау, сидючи на докладе небезызвестного академика Лысенко, и прослушав
весь этот бред по поводу наследственных признаков, прививаемых обучением, спросил: 
- Вы, товарищ академик, утверждаете, что если у коровы отрезать ухо, и у ее
потомков отрезать ухо и т. д. и т. д. то произойдет рождение одноухой коровы?
Правильно ли я Вас понял? 
- Правильно, товарищ Ландау. 
- Тогда как вы объясняете рождение девственниц?

----------


## Lampada

В аэропорту таможенник спрашивает у старого еврея: 
- Откуда прибыли? 
- Какие прибыли, что вы? Одни убытки... 
Нашу новую гостиницу мы назовём  "Спи здесь". 
- А ты слышал, Вася-то в медицинский институт поступил. 
- И что он там изучает? 
- Это его там изучают.

----------


## wanja

Ничто так не экономит время и деньги, как взаимная любовь с первого взгляда.  
Порой мне кажется, что шило в заднице и есть мой внутренний стержень.  
Хозяйке на заметку. Если муж назвал вас в постели чужим именем - откликайтесь, не пожалеете!  
- Сейчас допью, мадам, и я у ваших ног..  
Если уж любить, то такую женщину, чтобы с нею было не стыдно попасться на глаза жене.  
В мире еще много граблей, на которые не ступала нога человека.  
Мало знать себе цену - надо еще пользоваться спросом.  
Мужчина как клубок: если выпустить из рук - распускается, взять в руки - сматывается.  
Проблем 80% решаются сами по себе а 20% не решаются совсем. Так что не суетитесь...  
Девушки, помните, чем дальше в лес, тем меньше вероятность, что на шашлыки.  
Если бы бог хотел, чтоб мы думали только головой, сделал бы нас колобками.  
Мысль - это оргазм мозга: те, кто может его испытать - получают настоящее удовольствие, остальным приходится имитировать. 
Не стоит читать мои мысли, у вас будут кошмары.  
Жизнь иногда выкидывает такое, что надо остановиться и подобрать.  
Не демонстрируй людям свое счастье - не отравляй им жизнь! 
Жизнь на 10% состоит из того, что с нами происходит, а на 90% из того, как мы на это реагируем. 
Девушки как звезды, а звезды хороши только ночью.  
Если вы взглянули в зеркало и там никого не обнаружили - вы неотразимы.  
Ещё Пушкин говорил, что кот, когда ходил налево - всегда при этом сказки рассказывал.  
Весна наступила: мальчики набухают, девочки распускаются. 
Книжные новинки: "Как найти идеального мужчину и как жить с этим придурком".  
Искусственный интеллект - фигня по сравнению с естественной глупостью. 
Если вы хотите узнать, что такое настоящие "в рот мне ноги", пройдитесь по плацкартному вагону ночью в темноте. 
Папа очень торопился, рассказывая сыну сказку. Поэтому заяц давился, но жрал колобка!!!

----------


## it-ogo

Старый добрый боян: 
Салон красоты "Для белых и пушистых (солярий и депиляция)."

----------


## Ramil

Американский форум - задаёшь вопрос, потом тебе отвечают. 
Израильский форум - задаёшь вопрос, потом тебе задают вопрос.
Русский форум - задаёшь вопрос, потом тебе долго рассказывают, какой ты м...к.

----------


## wanja

На мотив "Буревестника" 
Юрий Нестеренко.
Superviser 
По Novell'овским просторам
Сервер файлы рассылает. 
Между принтером и дверью
Восседает супервайзер
Кибердаймону подобный,
Черных замыслов он полон.  
Он крутой апгрейд замыслил,
От которого конечно, 
Сеть работать станет хуже, 
Но зато узнает каждый, 
Кто в конторе самый главный.  
Хакер стонет от досады, 
Понимая что придется,
Все ломалки для паролей
Переписывать сначала. 
Секретарши тоже стонут. 
Им вдруг стала недоступна
Директория с Префклубом, 
И игрушкой Лайнз любимой.  
Глупый юзер робко прячет,
Три игрушки в каталоге. 
Атрибут им ставит "Hidden"
По наивности надеясь, 
Что никто их не заметит. 
Только злобный супервайзер 
Лезет смело и свободно 
В директории чужие... 
Скоро! Скоро, все повиснет!

----------


## Lampada

> На мотив "Буревестника"...

 viewtopic.php?f=47&t=13264&p=159394#p159394

----------


## Crocodile

Этот и много других замечательных боянов: http://rozamira.org/lib/themes/humor/literature/yun.htm

----------


## Basil77

> Этот и много других замечательных боянов: http://rozamira.org/lib/themes/humor/literature/yun.htm

  

> Библия для машин
> 1 В начале было слово, и слово было 2 байта, а больше ничего не было.  
> 2 И отделил Бог единицу от нуля, и увидел, что это хорошо.  
> 3 И сказал Бог: да будут данные, и стало так.  
> 4 И сказал Бог: да соберутся данные каждые в свое место, и создал дискеты, и винчестеры, и компакт-диски.  
> 5 И сказал Бог: да будут компьютеры, чтобы было куда пихать дискеты, и винчестеры, и компакт-диски, и сотворил компьютеры, и нарек их хардом, и отделил хард от софта.  
> 6 Софта же еще не было, но Бог быстро исправился, и создал программы большие и маленькие, и сказал им: плодитесь и размножайте, и заполняйте всю память.  
> 7 Но надоело Ему создавать программы самому, и сказал Бог: создадим программиста по образу и подобию нашему, и да владычествует над компьютерами, и над программами, и над данными. И создал Бог программиста, и поселил его в своем ВЦ, чтобы работал в нем. И повел Он программиста к дереву каталогов, и заповедал: из всякого каталога можешь запускать программы, только из каталога Windows не запускай, ибо маст дай.  
> 8 И сказал Бог: не хорошо программисту быть одному, сотворим ему пользователя, соответственно ему. И взял Он у программиста кость, в коей не было мозга, и создал пользователя, и привел его к программисту; и нарек программист его юзером. И сидели они оба под голым ДОСом, и не стыдились.  
> ...

   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wanja

Дорогой сына!
Если ты читаешь сейчас эту страницу, это означает, что у тебя наконец-то кончился интернет. Не пытайся звонить нашему провайдеру или копаться в настройках броузера.
Тебе нужно сделать следующее: Сходи в аптеку на углу, купи лекарства для дедушки - рецепты лежат в прихожей, на тумбочке под зеркалом. Кроме этого, зайди в “копейку” - возьми два пакета 1,5% молока, нарезной батон и пачку чая. В овощном киоске, который рядом с остановкой, ещё купи пару килограмм картошки, полкило лука и кочан капусты. Все чеки сохрани.
Я забыла мобильник. Позвони папе на работу, скажи, что фотографии сегодня ещё не будут готовы. Заодно передай, что я просила его забрать бельё из прачечной по дороге домой. Перед звонком запусти программу с иконкой телефона (на десктопе в правом верхнем углу) и запиши папин ответ в файл с расширением *.wav.
Сделай уроки - хоть тебе и задали одну математику, это не повод её откладывать на поздний вечер. Страницы учебника - 116, 121 и 118. Учти, в третьей задаче нужно составить уравнение, а не подгонять под ответ, который в конце (к тому же в нём опечатка). К остальным задачам, кстати, ответов не приводится.
После этого займись уборкой в своей комнате. Когда разложишь всё по своим местам, пересчитай все детали конструктора в пластмассовой банке, количество дисков с игрушками на полке, сколько машинок в коробке и биониклов.
После этого можешь открыть броузер и вбить в адресную строку http://полученные числа, разделённые точками.
У тебя откроется таблица управления аккаунтами нашей домашней подсети. Чтобы получить доступ к её изменению, вводи в окошке “пароль” ответы для второй, третьей и первой задачи из учебника.
Найди в левой колонке наш IP и аккуратно вводи в окошко рядом (где способ оплаты - карточка) по две последних цифры из магазинных чеков (из кода, который в самом низу): общий за овощи, чай, молоко+хлеб, сустак, флексалис+настойка пустырника. Оставшееся пространство забей нулями и нажми кнопку “ОК”.
После этого можешь пользоваться интернетом дальше. Если вдруг позвонит злой дядя, скажет, что он “системный администратор” и будет ругаться в трубку, прокрути ему запись папиного ответа из файла. Надеюсь, у тебя всё получится. А я приду вечером и расскажу тебе сказку, как одна маленькая хакерша во главе свой группы когда-то ломала сервера Майкрософта и арабских террористов.
Целую!
Твоя мама.

----------


## wanja

На переезде локомотив объехал Бэнтли  
В аптечке БелАЗа на амбулаторном лечении могут находиться до шести человек.  
В рамках программы "Поддержка автопрома" правительство разрешило АвтоВАЗу торговать кокаином.  
Прав был Кутузов - чтобы спасти Россию, надо сжечь Москву.

----------


## Lampada

Приходит мужик трезвый домой. А жена ему говорит: 
- Ты пьян! 
- Нет! 
- Скажи тогда: Эйяфьядлайокудль.
- Хорошо! Пьян!

----------


## Lampada

- Как называется Ваша диссертация?  
- "Как решетом воду носить".  
- Ну, что Вы, голубчик! Кто же так диссертацию называет? Назовите её так: 
"Анализ проблем транспортировки вещества в жидком агрегатном состоянии в сосудах с перфорированным дном".  
- Профессор, а как называлась Ваша диссертация?  
- "Влияние русских народных музыкальных кнопочных инструментов на развитие религиозно-философской мысли России конца ХVIII - начала ХIХ веков".  
- То есть, "Нафига попу баян"? ...

----------


## Ramil

Это писмо нищастя. Типерь вам ниповезет. Ха-ха!
Разошлите его вашим 20 друзям и им тожэ будит нищасте а если не
разошлете то будит им щасте а вам будит завидно.
Один человек получил это писмо и послал его 20 знакомым и они все
заболели. А он тожэ заболел но ему было не обидно болеть однаму. А
другой никуда не послал и упал с лесницы и было ему нещасте. А все
смеялись.
Кагда будите посылать ничево неисправляйте! Это очинь важно.
И не посылайте писмо обратно патамушто мне уже нищасте есть и болше
ненадо.

----------


## wanja

Женщины - как дети, чуть что - сразу в слёзы и к маме.
Женщина - как Пётр Первый, хочет жить в столице, заставляет брить бороду и мечтает поехать в Европу.
Женщина - как ипотека, на 30 лет и по 10 тысяч в месяц.
Женщина - как инспектор ГИБДД: херни наговорит, деньги отберёт, настроение испортит, а ты ещё и виноват.
Женщина - как Фёдор Конюхов, хер знает где её носит и кто её спонсирует.
Женщина - как посольство, может и не разрешить с друзьями в Таиланд ехать.
Женщина - как шахматы, чуть не в ту сторону шаг, сразу мат.
Женщина - как фильмы ужасов, мне лично больше нравятся чужие.
Женщина в торговом центре - как маршрутка, пока не крикнешь - не остановится.
Женщина - как театр, сегодня комедия, завтра трагедия, а послезавтра гастроли в другом городе.
Женщина - как любимый свитер, ты его конечно очень любишь, но на фига он тебе в Турции нужен?
Мужчины как... Погода... Их ничего не изменит.
Мужчины как... Унитаз... То заняты, то полны говна.
Мужчины как... Бананы... Чем они старше, тем они мягче.
Мужчины как... Качели... Иногда от них кружится голова.
Мужчины как... Молоко... Если про них забыть, они сбегают.
Мужчины как... Реклама... И ты не веришь ни единому их слову.
Мужчины как... Тушь... Они также смываются при первом проявлении эмоций.
Мужчины как... Копилка... Чем меньше у них внутри, тем громче они гремят.
Мужчины как... Грибы... Самые симпатичные оказываются самыми ядовитыми.
Мужчины как... Зубы... Когда они начинают ныть, с ними становится невыносимо.
Мужчины как... Мобильный... Их зарядка со временем заканчивается всё быстрее и быстрее.
Мужчины как... Женская сумочка... надо всё вывернуть наизнанку чтобы что-то найти.
Мужчины как... Блендеры... Тебе непременно нужен такой, но ты не знаешь точно, зачем.
Мужчины как... Насморк... Чем легкомысленнее ты одета, тем больше шансов его подцепить.
Мужчины как... Долгосрочные облигации... Им нужно так много времени, чтобы от них был толк.
Мужчины как... Лук... Сняв шелуху можно разрыдаться от жестокого разочарования или от смеха))

----------


## почемучка

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent terrorist threats
and have raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon,
though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A
Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940
when tea supplies all but ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from
"Tiresome" to a "Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a
"Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588 when threatened by the Spanish Armada. 
The Scots raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the
Bastards" They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have
been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years. 
The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror
alert level from "Run" to "Hide". The only two higher levels in France are
"Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire
that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the
country's military capability. It's not only the French who are on a
heightened level of alert. Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout
loudly and excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels
remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides." 
The Germans also increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to
"Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher
levels: "Invade a Neighbor" and "Lose". 
Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual, and the only
threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels. 
The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy.
These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy
can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy. 
Americans meanwhile and as usual are carrying out pre-emptive strikes, on
all of their allies, just in case. 
And in the southern hemisphere... 
New Zealand has also raised its security levels - from "baaa" to "BAAAA!".
Due to continuing defense cutbacks (the airforce being a squadron of spotty
teenagers flying paper aeroplanes and the navy some toy boats in the Prime
Minister's bath), New Zealand only has one more level of escalation, which
is "I hope Australia will come and rescue us". 
Australia , meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to
"She'll be right, mate". Three more escalation levels remain: "Crikey!', "I
think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend" and "The barbie is
cancelled".. So far no situation has ever warranted use of the final
escalation level.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.playcast.ru/view/1141422/996 ... 464712bepl 
"_Я уже совсем большая и умею хорошо:
на пол прыгать с табуретки и садиться на горшок.
Я уже совсем не детка! Куклам суп могу варить! ..."_

----------


## Electra

- Изя! Ваша жена б***ь!
-А ваша?
- Но всё же..

----------


## quartz

> "The barbie is cancelled".. So far no situation has ever warranted use of the final escalation level.

 LOL gotta love the aussies

----------


## quartz

> - Как называется Ваша диссертация?  
> - "Как решетом воду носить".  
> - Ну, что Вы, голубчик! Кто же так диссертацию называет? Назовите её так: 
> "Анализ проблем транспортировки вещества в жидком агрегатном состоянии в сосудах с перфорированным дном".  
> - Профессор, а как называлась Ваша диссертация?  
> - "Влияние русских народных музыкальных кнопочных инструментов на развитие религиозно-философской мысли России конца ХVIII - начала ХIХ веков".  
> - То есть, "Нафига попу баян"? ...

 would be funnier if it wasn't true
makes me cry a little inside as I laugh   ::

----------


## Lampada

Странные вы, мужчины... Спрашиваете какие-то глупости... Ждёте какую-то правду...  
Ну мужики! Значит, как спать с кем попало на первом свидании, это ок, а как флешку мою в свой ноут вставить, так это "ой, а вдруг она заразная"?  
Не каждый плешивый мужик среднего возраста - Брюс Уиллис.  
- За Интернет не плачено, а ты пельмени покупаешь!  
Счастье -это когда тебе все завидуют, а нагадить не могут.  
- А в целом ты как? 
- А в целом я вдребезги.  
- А теперь ешь хлеб в постели, тебе всегда хотелось просыпаться с какими-то КРОШКАМИ...  
На душе кошки скребут.  Наверное какашки закапывают...  
Доброе утро бывает только тогда, когда это утро днём!  
Какой вопрос нужно задать мужчине, чтобы ответ был: "Выходи за меня замуж!" ?  
А вам не приходило в голову копье?  
С женской логикой может поспорить лишь генератор случайных чисел.  
Самый лучший психолог это подруга с бутылкой шампанского.  
Белое не полнит. Полнят печеньки.  
А свидание ему она назначила на станции метро с весьма обещающим названием "Динамо".  
Я знаю, как я тебе отомщу! Я за тебя замуж выйду!  
Человек, который находится в одной комнате с конфетами и их не ест - страшный человек.  
Решила собраться с мыслями...  Ни одна мысль на собрание не пришла.  
Муж в беде не бросит, лишнего не спросит! 
Вот что значит - настоящий верный муж!

----------


## Lampada

*Говорят солдаты (некоторые) и другие чины*.  
1. А вдpуг война или какое дpугое меpопpиятие? 
2. А ведь каждый из вас - взрослые люди! 
4. А вы и ухом не моргнули. 
5. А здесь ток идёт, идёт и превращается в напряжение. 
6. А на лабораторных работах начинаются игры: один в осциллограф смотрит, а другой бока чешет. 
7. А он стоит, понимаешь, сидя... 
8. - А по какой команде можно почесаться? 
- По команде "ЗАПРАВИТЬСЯ!" 
9. А с 17 часов снег будем чистить коммунистами. 
10. А тепеpь будем ходить не под музыку, а по шеpенгам. 
11. А тепеpь закpой pот и скажи, где ты был. 
13. А я стою здесь попугаем и на вас каpкаю. 
14. Абашидзе, зарос, как слон, волосат, как уж! 
15. Автобусов не будет! Придут два ЗИЛа, один - ЗИЛ, другой - КАМАЗ 
16. Автомат работает так: раз, два, три - и вас нет. 
17. Автомат ставьте на колено левой руки. 
18. Баловство с оружием, товарищи солдаты, ещё ни к чему не приводило. 
19. Бегом шагом маpш! 
20. Берите весь наряд по столовой и давайте его на мясо. 
21. Бинокулярий - это два очка. 
22. БМП, товарищи курсанты, это не боевой механизированный поросенок. 
23. Боевой листок должен быть боевым листком, ведь это же боевой листок. 
24. Боец должен отдавать честь каждому дереву, начиная с меня. 
25. Бой - это единственное средство достижения победы в бою. 
26. Будете в увольнении, не знакомьтесь с незнакомыми людьми. 
27. Была бы пара, а студенты найдутся. 
28. Было 10 ведер. Я их здесь не ем, мне жена на базар пойдет и купит. 
29. Было придумано то, что создали танк. 
30. Был наделен вот этой вот наделённостью... 
31. Быстро доклад мне о наличии расхода личного состава! 
32. В 10 сели на поезд и полетели в Москву. 
33. В 10:00 утра состоится вечер, посвященный... 
34. В армии виноват не тот, кто виноват, а тот - кого назначат. 
35. В армии все однообразно, все пострижено, покрашено и посеяно песком. 
36. В армии все параллельно и перпендикулярно. 
37. В армии дураков не держат, потому я и здесь! 
38. В армии матом не ругаются, в армии матом говорят. 
39. В вашем возрасте я себе сапогами ноги до задницы стер! 
40. В военно-патриотическом воспитании писатели должны играть самую большую скрипку. 
41. В глазах темно, как лампочка в голове перегорела. 
42. В институте вы можете ходить хоть в лифчиках, но перед военной кафедрой вы обязаны их снять. 
43. В каком вы виде, товарищ курсант? Перед вами целый майор стоит! 
44. В пустыне позиция должна выбираться возле источников воды и топлива. 
45. В районе, подвергшемся действию химического оружия, взвод проводит операцию по сношению деревянных домов. 
46. В роте семь разгильдяев, а ты волосы на пробор носишь. 
47. В следующем занятии будет некоторое увеличение содержания объема работ. 
48. В случае гибели экипажа радиосвязь с танком будет отсутствовать. Hапример: Товарищ лейтенант, у меня на танке №123 оторван левый каток, не работает радиостанция, полностью израсходован экипаж! 
49. В составе топоотделения есть вычислительная машина на базе ЗИЛ-130. 
50. В течении 6 часов мы будем прививать вам любовь к строевой подготовке. 
51. В увольнение пойдут только образцовые тумбочки. 
52. В утренние часы, после обеда, в выходные дни надо работать на стройках массами. 
53. В философии можно как в двух пальцах заблудиться. 
54. В формирование не зачисляются подростки младше 16 и старше 60 лет. 
55. В целях повышения дисциплины расписать распорядок дня от отбоя до подъема! 
56. В Штатах изобрели новую пулю, без гильзы, теперь к ней изобретают автомат. 
57. В этой части все офицеры служат самым наглым образом! 
58. В этом положении ни одна часть тела не должна привлекать внимание потенциального противника! 
59. Вакуумную бомбу впервые применили израильтяне против вьетнамцев. 
60. Вам бы все булочки, девочки, да сметана! 
61. Вам звонок звенит в самое неподходящее место. 
62. Вам уже скоро студенты будут показывать где, что и куда делать. 
63. Ваше занятие гроша выеденного не стоит. 
64. Ваше собрание не стоит выеденных комсомольских групп. 
65. Ваши обязанности на оперативном дежурстве заключаются в четком и быстром маневрировании между ведром с водой, электрическим чайником и офицером. 
66. Ваш поступок - удар ниже пояса в спину перестройки! 
67. Ведь у вас есть часы и они дают вам право определения времени. 
68. Взвод вышел на опушку деревьев. 
69. Взвод! Спиной друг к другу в шахматном порядке по диагонали становись! 
70. Взвод, сегодня субботник. Объясняю задачу: собрать все кирпичи и сжечь. 
71. Внешний вид проверили? Воротнички, ремни, портянки правильно намотаны? 
72. Водку пьянствуете, девок легкого поведения развратничаете, а у самих в кубрике столько дерьма, что в голове не укладывается. 
73. Водное препятствие преодолевать быстро и качественно! Кто утонет, потом пожалеет. 
74. Военная тайна не в том, что вы изучаете, а в том, что изучаете это именно вы. 
75. Возьмите грабли и метите! 
76. Возьмите уставы и перепишите все наизусть. 
77. Воинская честь отдается так: указательный палец правой руки ставится к виску, затем выпрямляются остальные пальцы. Локоть правой руки является продолжением канала ствола автомата. 
78. Вопрос понял, ответ думаю. 
79. Вот вы поедете в лагеря, а ваши матери будут у меня на грудях рыдать. 
80. Вот вы тут сидите, а у вас там старшину на Доске почета  отодрали... 
81. Вот вы чем отличаетесь от баранов? Hичем! Барану скажешь: "Молчи", а он все равно разговаривает, так и вы! 
82. Вот где собака порылась! 
83. Вот отремонтировали, и танк на человека стал похож. 
84. Вот представьте себе: чистое поле - ни кустика, ни деревца, и вдруг из-за угла выезжает танк! 
85. Вот так и доходят от карманов к расстегнутому крючку. 
86. Вот у меня еще с детства ребенок появился. 
87. Вот этот дрянной ремешок стоит сотни рублей. А вот это обмундирование - тысячи. А вот это - прапорщик! 
88. Вот, взгляните на мишень рядового Купченко: тут дырка, тут дырка. Приятно посмотреть, понимаешь, как на красивую девку. 
89. Впишем эллипс в квадрат, проведем касательную под углом 45 градусов к диаметру. Что вы ржете?! Этой методикой давно уже в Штатах пользуются! 
90. Всегда может двумя абзацами выразить любую фразу. 
91. Всем снять перчатки, раз их ни у кого нет! 
92. Всех отсутствующих построить в одну шеренгу! 
93. Все ваши неприятности оттого, что верхняя пуговица расстегнута. 
94. Все выдвигаются в том напpавлении отpабатывать вопpос в качестве экскаватоpа. 
95. Все в ваших интересах, товарищи солдаты, чем быстрее вы уберете снег здесь, тем быстрее пойдете убирать в другое место. 
96. Все в окопы, остальные за мной! 
97. Все волосы ниже верхней губы сбрить! 
98. Все завтра должны иметь фотографию 4х3! Нет! Отставить! - 3х4! 
99. Все камни собpать и сжечь. 
100. Все пуговицы должны быть пришиты намертво, как шлагбаум.

----------


## Lampada

101. Все убрать вокруг мусора, с метелками я договорился. 
102. Все хранилища должны иметь ворота. 
103. Все, как один, на кросс! е можешь бежать - ползи, но все равно иди. 
104. Вспомните о своем будущем! 
105. Вчера я прошёлся под вашими кроватями, мне непонятно, как вы там живёте. 
106. Вы делаете зигзаг удачи, пытаясь избежать кирзовых сапог. 
107. Вы долго мне будете смывать это замечание. 
108. Вы должны расписаться в журнале секретности. О чем вы распишетесь, я скажу позже. 
109. Вы думаете, что раз я подполковник, то ничего не понимаю? Я тоже, между прочим, в школе учился! 
110. Вы еще много мало знаете! 
111. Вы еще молодые, у вас еще все спереди. 
112. Вы же работаете спустя кое-как. 
113. Вы здесь спите, а там Родину снегом заносит! 
114. Вы из каменного века, а я из деревянного. 
115. Вы курсант или где, вы на учениях или что? 
116. Вы мне тут доклали, товарищ курсант... 
117. Вы надеетесь, что вам на экзамене поставят тройку? Поставят, но легче от этого вам не будет. 
118. Вы находитесь на военной кафедре, физики этого могут не знать. 
119. Вы не садитесь, я вас упоминать буду. 
120. Вы опять не бриты? А ведь с этого начинается Родина. 
121. Вы отрицательный минус нашей кафедры! 
122. Вы почему стоите как дикоpастущий стpаус? 
123. Вы пришли ко мне докладывать, так стойте и молчите! 
124. Вы слишком себя чувствуете. 
125. Вы, товарищ курсант, не курсант, а настоящий неандерталец, и, я бы даже сказал, антрополог. 
126. Вы тоже будете ефрейтором, только неясно, с какой стороны. 
127. Вы у меня в кишках по горло сидите. 
128. Вы чего глаза свои на меня смотрите? 
129. Вы что делаете? - ичего. - Тогда давайте быстрее! 
130. Вы что думаете: вы все дураки, а я один умный?! 
131. Вы что?! Пока я где?! 
132. Вывести бы вас в чистое поле, поставить лицом к стенке и пустить пулю в лоб, чтоб всю жизнь помнили! 
133. Выдавать подшивочный материал обратно пропорционально количеству имеющегося. 
134. Выделить на pаботу девять человек и одного сеpжанта. 
135. Выступаем вечером на рассвете. 
136. Выходите строиться, а то сейчас из-за двух человек выключу весь телевизор. 
137. Вышел без головы - наpушение фоpмы одежды. 
138. Газ ВZ - это светло-желтые кристаллы белого цвета. 
139. Главное - оценка контрольной, а не тогда, когда вы ее написали: когда вы были или когда вас не было. 
140. Главным объектом для студента с биноклем становятся женские ноги, и он их принимает за основной ориентир. 
141. Голова у солдата, чтобы думать, а мозги, чтобы соображать. 
142. Гонору-то много, мама откормила на сосисках и сметане! 
143. Горло болит? Учите уставы - болеть не будет. (Голова болит? Читайте устав... ). 
144. Граната тяжелее по форме. 
145. Громче голову поворачивай! 
146. Гусь свинье не помеха. 
147. ДОСААФ - это дело добровольное, а не так, что хочешь - участвуешь, а хочешь - нет! 
148. Да снимите вы с головы женский половой орган и наденьте туда пилотку! 
149. Да, я принципиальный, но не дебил. 
150. Даю вам сроку один день, сегодня и завтра. 
151. Двадцать раз попробуйте, на семьдесят первый получится! 
152. Девушкам, не умеющим отдавать честь, два шага вперед! 
153. Делим 60 на 3, получим пpимеpно 20, а точнее нам и не надо. 
154. Делом надо делать. 
155. Диапазон частот работы данного прибора в принципе известен. И на этом принципе основывается действие этого прибора. 
156. Длина волос висит в бытовой комнате. 
157. Дневальный должен крутиться как пчелка в колесе. 
158. Дневальный должен стоять и подавать сигналы точного вpемени. 
159. Дневальный не должен выходить за радиус квадрата своей тумбочки. 
160. Дневальный! Почему у вас в коридоре сапоги болтаются?! 
161. Дневальный! У вас тут столько бумаги, что у меня в голове не укладывается! 
162. Дневальный, что за вонь в казарме?! - Товарищ полковник, до вас не воняло! 
163. Дневальный, эй ты, тысячу извинений, жопа! Как стоишь, ты же лицо батареи, 
164. Дозорная машина высылается вперед на расстояние зрительной памяти. 
165. Доложите мне устройство работы дизельного двигателя. 
166. Доложить о наличии людей! Кто не все, того накажем. 
167. Допустим, я поднимаюсь по лестнице в роту, значит, я - потусторонний объект. 
168. Едем ночью, идеальные условия, луна светит, солнце... 
169. Единственная одежда солдата - это сапоги и ремень! 
170. Если будете блудить - пущу ракету. 
171. Если будете так себя вести, то заставлю делать макет учебного корпуса в натуральную величину. 
172. Если вам не нравятся эти сборы, мы устроим вам более другие. 
173. Если всех в стране переодеть в военную форму, тогда я смогу управлять государством. 
174. Если вы еще раз закроете глаза, я буду разговаривать с вами на "Вы", по- военному. 
175. Если вы потерялись в пустыне, напишите SОS на снегу, и вас найдут с самолета... 
176. Если вы разгильдяй - напишите это себе на лбу, я прочту, и мне все сразу станет ясно. 
177. Если вы такие умные, так почему вы стpоем не ходите ? 
178. Если головы у вас как унитаз и в них ничего не держится, то приобретите себе записную книжку или две, как у меня. 
179. Если добровольцев не будет, мне придется их назвать. 
180. Если завтра не подстрижетесь, я вас сегодня накажу! 
181. Если зажигательная бомба пробьет крышу, не теряйте голову, а суньте ее в бочку и засыпьте песком. 
182. Если напьетесь - пощады не ждите! о если протрезвеете - ваше счастье! 
183. Если начнется война, меня с вами уже не будет. 
184. Если у вас есть какие замечания, предложения, высказывайте сейчас, а то вы всегда так: сейчас молчок, а как генерал приедет, так и выдаете все в лоб, как нож в спину... 
185. Если у самолета отказали все двигатели , то траектория полета самолета проходит через поверхность планеты Земля. 
186. Если хотите писать и какать - лучше стройтесь! 
187. Если человек поет, он либо пьян, либо придурок. 
188. Если чешется левое ухо, зачем я его буду чесать правой рукой?  Я почешу правое... 
189. Есть два способа нанесения ракетно-ядерного удара в зависимости от того, какой вариант войны мы развязываем. Отставить, рассматриваем. 
190. Есть лаборанты, офицеры и я. 
191. Есть ли у танка карбюратор? Да, если украсть с автомобиля! 
192. Есть у меня солдатик - не солдатик, а так, студент. 
193. Еще одно слово, и я уволюсь к чертовой матери по собственному желанию. 
194. Желающих выступить больше нет, поэтому придется прибегнуть к силе. 
195. Женщина в армии - предмет особый и разглашению не подлежит! 
196. Жестоко зарубите это себе на носу! 
197. Живете, как свиньи в берлоге. 
198. Забор два дня как упал, так до сих пор и стоит. 
199. Завтра у нас занятия по ВП. Форма одежды - без оружия. 
200. Завтра чтобы были на кафедре ровно в 730, даже если вашей смерти будет что-либо угрожать.

----------


## Lampada

201. Задавая такие вопросы, нужно быть крайне невоспитанным как военнослужащему. 
202. Займитесь личной самодисциплиной, иначе завтра ей займусь я. 
203. Займитесь охраной бдительности! 
204. Закройте рот, трусы видно! 
205. Закройте язык, товарищ курсант! 
206. Занимайтесь по-настоящему и становитесь быть людьми! 
207. Занятия у вас проводятся от случая к случаю, эпидемически. 
208. Записать на руке, на ноге, или другом самом нетеряющемся месте. 
209. Запишите себе на ус! 
210. Заходим в казарму, раздеваем шинели и выходим строиться на улицу. 
211. Захожу в одну тумбочку, там соль просыпана, значит бойцы по ночам чай пьют. 
212. Захожу я как-то раз в тумбочку, смотрю - там тапочки стоят по колено в грязи. у, думаю, эти тапочки у меня завтра в наряд пойдут! 
213. Зачем вы руку в карман засунули? Это тупость! 
214. За свой добросовестный труд командир наградил вас. 
215. Здесь вам не армия, копать надо глубже! 
216. Здесь вам не тюрьма, здесь два года оттрубил - и свободен. 
217. Здесь вы там не найдете. 
218. Здесь как на войне: убили командира, взял автомат у другого. 
219. Здесь поставьте шлагбаум или толкового майора. 
220. Земля вращается вокруг своей оси, это позволяет нам измерять время суток. 
221. Земля имеет выпуклую поверхность в данном случае. 
222. Зимой, то есть ночью, караул сменяется два раза в день. 
223. Значение синуса в военное время может достигать четырех. 
224. И дали нам приказ уничтожить банду политработников. 
225. И до Ленина были умные люди. 
226. И до Суворова, и после него в России были продолжатели его дела. 
227. И идем в перпендикулярную сторону... 
228. И не надо мне здесь валить с больной головы на здоровую задницу. 
229. И не стройте из себя то, что вы есть на самом деле. 
230. И тогда наказание будет безвозмездным! 
231. И ударил курсанта Синицу по спине шваброй, т.е. половым органом. 
232. И человек утонул навсегда. 
233. И это - новые портянки? - у, не чистые... у, не чистые, а стираные... у, пошли заменю. 
234. И я вправе, что он такое может быть сказать. 
235. И я не успокоюсь до тех пор, пока вы не уйдёте домой, а я вас не вызову обратно. 
236. Идем мы с другом, бывало, по минному полю, то он впереди, то я сзади. 
237. Идите быстрее снег убирать, а то растает. 
238. Идите и ошпарьте его холодной водой. 
239. Идите и сделайте свою личную гигиену. 
240. Из секторов никто не уходит, за исключением щетки. 
241. Из тебя солдат, как из дерьма снаряд. 
242. Или вы сейчас же перестанете курить, или одно из двух. 
243. Имейте в виду! Еще одно нарушение, и вам уже не удастся оттянуть свой конец! 
244. Имеют место случаи самоубийства, но мы до этого еще дойдем. 
245. Император Константин IV Погонат взгрузил свою кавалерию на пароходов. 
246. Итак, ставлю вам "три". Я не позволю себя терроризировать! 
247. К днищу аппарата приварено отверстие. 
248. Каждая складка на солдатском одеяле - это лазейка для шпионов мирового империализма! 
249. Каждый курсант должен быть либо поощрен, либо наказан. 
250. Как бы вы не нарушали дисциплину, но дело от этого страдать не должно. 
251. Как вы стоите, я приказываю? 
252. Как вы строитесь! Бежите один по одному. 
253. Как вы ходите? Удар должен быть одновременным под срез сапога товарища. 
254. Как говорится, идите, Шура, и пилите, и еще иногда языком щупайте. 
255. Как же вы готовили людей к штатной стpельбе, если даже пpически не пpовеpили ? 
256. Как смочить повязку, если нет воды? А подумайте! 
257. Как только диод открывается, начинает действовать закон Кирхгофа. 
258. Как тут ничего не делалось, так и не было. 
259. Как это голова болит? Это же одна кость, она болеть не может! 
260. Какая мне посторонняя разница? 
261. Когда встречаются два странных человека, один из них всегда неправ. 
262. Когда вы поворачивали направо, я плакал от счастья, потому что вы шли в ногу... 
263. Когда вы попадете в плен, вас будут долго бить, а вы и сказать ничего не сможете, не потому что вы такой стойкий, вы просто ничего не знаете. 
264. Когда курсанта вызывают, он должен встать и покраснеть. 
265. Когда приезжает начальство, командир эскадрильи с пеной у рта (или без пены, это зависит от того, как он относится к своим служебным обязанностям), носится по аэродрому. 
266. Когда сделаете в жизни столько бесполезного, сколько я, тогда и будете меня критиковать! 
267. Когда у нас в столовой будут нормальные человеческие яйца? 
268. Когда я был курсантом и хотел почитать, я вставал через полчаса после отбоя, брал книгу и шел с ней в туалет! 
269. Когда я вам приказал ликвидировать пропуски в журнале? 
270. Когда я заглянул в сумку для гранат, у меня челюсть отпала: там гранаты лежат и запалы рядом... 
271. Когда я ничего не говорю, вы ничего не записывайте, а только слушайте. 
272. Колесо - оно и есть колесо, и нечего его крутить! 
273. Команда "Алле" выполняется бегом. 
274. Команда "Отставить" выполняется также аналогично. 
275. Команда "Равняйсь" должна подаваться так, чтобы pезонанс, получаемый от нее, носился из угла в угол и бил куpсанта не в глаз, а в бpовь! 
276. Командирам групп проверить карабины выборочно у всех. 
277. Командирам подразделений спустить приказания и наводить порядок в казарме. 
278. Командир батальона пешком не ходит, он берет с собой ГАЗ-66 или зампотеха. 
279. Копаетесь, как свинья в апельсинах, не знаете, где край, а где конец! 
280. Копать окоп от меня и до обеда. 
281. Короткими перебежками от меня до следующего дуба. 
282. Кровати заправляются методом движения рук ниже пояса. 
283. Кругом мусор! Вон стоит целая урна бумаг, и по ним никто не принимает решения! 
284. Кто опоздает - будет строгая благодарность. 
285. Кто смеется хоpошо, тот смеется в последний pаз. 
286. Кто там газету читает? е вижу фамилии! 
287. Кто там на левом фланге головой не в ногу машет. 
288. Кто это там ходит с красным носом, как огурец?! 
289. Кто я вам: майор Советской Армии или паровозный гудок на Казанском вокзале?! 
290. Куда вы руки лезете свои!? 
291. Куда вы стреляете?! Я то здесь для чего стою! 
292. Курсант! Вы одним ухом слушаете меня, а другим смотрите в окно. 
293. Курсант! Крепи свою морально-политическую готовность к предстоящему лагерному сроку! 
294. Курсант, выньте руки изо рта! 
295. Куст - это пучок растений, произрастающих из одной точки. 
296. Левый палец большой ноги. 
297. Летят N самолетов, нет N мало - K, и оба реактивные... 
298. Лицо курсанта должно выражать скорбь и задумчивость. 
299. Лицо на фотографии должно быть квадратным. 
300. Ложбина - это кратчайшее расстояние между двумя горами, предназначенное для их преодоления. 
301. Люди службу служат, полеты летают, матчасть устраняют, а вы только спиртоводочную смесь пьянствуете! 
302. МВД подчиняется сейчас Министерству внутренних дел. 
303. Майор не бегает, так как в мирное время бегущий майор вызывает смех, а в военное - панику. 
304. Макароны - ну, знаете, тесто с дырочкой, как артиллерийский порох. 
305. Масса танка - М тонн. ет, эти сволочи тяжелые, лучше К. 
306. Машина прыгнула и задавила солдата. 
307. Машину надо мыть горячей водой, так как уменьшается липучесть атомов. 
308. Меня вчера интересует такой вопрос... 
309. Меня увидели - и назад?! Быть может, вам лучше пугало поставить?! 
310. Миллиард - это огромная сумма, как сто миллионов. 
311. Мины бывают танковые и противотанковые. 
312. Мне больше этих умных вопросов не задавать, не забывайте, что я - военный... 
313. Мне уже надоело слушать, как вы молчите! 
314. Много воды не пить, иначе вся вода выступит у вас на спине в виде соли. 
315. Могу полком командовать, могу дивизией. Голос позволяет. 
316. Можно ехать, но двигатель надо заглушить! 
317. Мои указания не устраняются. 
318. Молчать! Или я сейчас буду зверствовать! 
319. Молчать, когда разговариваешь со старшим по званию! 
320. Молчать! Я вас заставлю говорить! 
321. Молчать, я вас спрашиваю! 
322. Моя голова - не дом терпимости. 
323. Моя фамилия - майор Репьев! 
324. Моя фамилия - О-хо-хо-нин. Пишется через две буквы "хо". 
325. Мусор собирается в баки. Механизируй уборку, дернул рычаг - все вывалилось! 
326. Мухи на плафоны гадят! А к чему это пpиводит? К неуставным отношениям. 
327. Мы будем изучать каждый раз новое, но почти одно и то же. 
328. Мы будем наказывать, невзирая на то, кто ты - капитан или офицер. 
329. Мы будем сталкиваться с кое-какими проблемами, которые нельзя упоминать в обществе. 
330. Мы все с вами ходим по краю острой пороховой бочки, и она грозит взорваться. 
331. Мы рассматривает человеко-дни, то есть там, где есть дни, там есть человеки. 
332. Мы с ним добились получших результатов. 
333. Мы такие же люди как и вы, только амуниция другая. 
334. а воре и шапка глаза колет. 
335. а пеpекладину без меня не залазить. 
336. а первом этаже нашей кафедры расположены классы №1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11 и так далее до 12-го. 
337. Навести порядок на лице и в кровати. 
338. Hад вами уже вся кафедра плачет!

----------


## wanja

Одесса. Крик с балкона: 
- Аркаша, домой! 
Мальчик поднимает глаза: 
- Я что, замерз? 
- Нет, ты хочешь кушать!
********
Родители назвали сына Изяславом и он выгодно этим пользовался, представляясь кое-где Славой, а кое-где - Изей.

----------


## wanja

Схема генеральной уборки перед приездом родителей: убрать бутылки, вынести пьяные тела на улицу, выкинуть использованные презервативы, переклеить обои, отремонтировать дверь, установить на прежнее место унитаз, пристроить пони неизвестного происхождения, отстирать кота от надписей, сделанных краской из аэрозольного баллончика, договориться с цивилизацией в кастрюле о её переселении в мирном порядке!

----------


## wanja

Возвращается девочка из школы. Рядом с ней останавливается машина. В ней сидит мужик:
- Если сядешь в машину, я тебе конфету дам.
Девочка:
- Нет.
- Мороженое куплю.
- Не сяду.
- Куклу новую.
Девочка:
- Папа, я тебе сто раз говорила: «Не приезжай в школу на «Запорожце».

----------


## Ramil

она: НАДО УЖИН ПРИГОТОВИТЬ... УСТАЛА... С РАБОТЫ ПОЙДЕШЬ КУПИ КУРИЦУ ПЛИЗ... ПОУЖИНАЕМ ВМЕСТЕ.~ 
он ей в ответ: ХОРОШО... спустя некоторое время ей на телефон приходит СМС от него: ЦЕЛУЮ 
Онав шоке - 8 лет в браке... страсть уже прошла... а тут такие слова...Пишет ему ответ: МИЛЫЙ Я ТЕБЯ ТОЖЕ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ И НЕЖНО ЦЕЛУЮ ТЕБЯ В ГУБКИ... 
Он перезванивает: ОЛЯ,ДУРА Бля... Курицу спрашиваю ЦЕЛУЮ брать?

----------


## Lampada

-_ Дорогой, ты обещал на мне жениться!
- Мало ли что я на тебе обещал!_    _Русский в японском ресторане: 
- Мне, пожалуйста, саке охладите, а суши подогрейте._    _- Алло, это булочная? 
- Нет, сливочная 
- Сливки делаете? 
- Дерьмо сливаем..._   _Собеседование при приеме на работу: 
- Ну что ж, теперь проверим ваши знания языков. Английский? 
- Совершенно! 
- Немецкий? 
- Совершенно! 
- ?! Совершенно - т.е. в совершенстве? 
- Нет, совершенно не знаю..._   
- _Дети, вам было задано на дом сочинение на тему "Моя любимая передача".
Скажи, Вовочка, ты сам писал или тебе папа помогал?
- Папа помогал.
- Ну тогда скажи папе, что передачи можно не только получать, но еще и смотреть._   _ Старшина обходит строй новобранцев. 
- Так, у тебя какое образование? 
- Семь классов! 
- Хорошо! 
- У тебя? 
- МГУ! 
- Чего мычишь, читать-то умеешь?   
- Отпусти меня, Ванюша - я тебе еще пригожусь! 
- А давай ты мне сначала пригодишься - а потом я тебя отпущу..._

----------


## Ramil

Новое открытие сделали американские ученые: оказывается, iPhone 4 снижает содержание хлора в американской курятине до санитарных стандартов России

----------


## wanja

Почему тюрьма лучше, чем интернет 
1. Из тюрьмы за хорошее поведение выпускают досрочно. Интернет не отпускает никогда. 
2. Из тюрьмы можно даже сбежать. Из интернета бежать некуда. 
3. В тюрьме кормят. 
4. За сидение в тюрьме платить не надо. Халявный интернет - редкость. А если он халявный, то можно и без премии остаться. 
5. В тюрьме как минимум раз в день выводят погулять на свежий воздух. 
6. В тюрьме за базар и за козла отвечают. В интернете не отвечают ни за что. 
7. В тюрьме можно читать настоящие книги из бумаги. 
8. В тюрьме ср@ть можно только на параше. В интернете - везде. 
9. В тюрьме нет спама. 
10. В тюрьме знают своих сокамерников. В интернете нельзя быть уверенным даже в поле собеседника. 
11. В тюрьме знают за что сидят. За что сидят в интернете не знает никто. 
12. Тюрьма не вызывает зависимости - большинство туда не возвращается. Интернет - сильнейший наркотик. 
13. В тюрьме можно выспаться. 
14. В тюрьме сидят с постоянной скоростью. Скорость соединения с интернетом непредсказуема. 
15. Сидение в тюрьме относительно - можно передвигаеться в пространстве, хоть и замкнутом. Сидение в интернете абсолютно - хоть и можно сидеть стоя, но слишком неудобно. 
16. У малолеток отдельные тюрьмы. В интернете дети не застрахованы от дурного влияния взрослых. 
17. Сидящего в тюрьме женщина в магазин не пошлет. Сидящего в интернете - запросто. 
18. У женщин тюрьмы тоже отдельные. 
19. Из тюрьмы выходят с радостью. Выход из интернета требует огромного напряжения и чреват тяжелыми потрясениями. 
20. В тюрьмах бывает интернет.

----------


## wanja

Сидит мужик на даче. Хорошо... Смотрит - на дереве яблоко висит. Красивое!!! Сорвал, сел на скамеечку. А кругом - лепота... Думает - съем яблочко... 
Тут вдруг земля затряслась, гром, шум, пыль. Раскалывается земля, и разлома вылезает огроменный червяк, заглатывает яблоко и скрывается под землю. И тишина... 
Пыль рассеевается, мужик в оторопи говорит - "Что это было?!... " 
Тут опять земля, шум, пыль, грохот - вылезает червяк:
- Антоновка!
********
Если пугать страуса через каждые 15 сантиметров, то за ним можно сажать картошку!

----------


## Ramil

Строители олимпийских объектов в Сочи очень рассчитывают на конец света - 2012. 
***
Президент открыл сейф и посчитал, что в борьбе с коррупцией не произошло существенных изменений. 
***
Помни, юзер, когда ты умрёшь, Господу, наряду с перечнем твоих земных дел, предоставят полный список твоих поисковых запросов! 
***
В программе "Своя Игра" разыгрываются: Лада Калина, Лада Приора и суперприз: АВТОМОБИЛЬ!!! 
***
В России всё, что делается ключом меньше чем на 24, считается нанотехнологией. 
***
- Ты паять умеешь?
- Нет.
- Хреново.
- Хреново - умею... 
***
... а сейчас детектор лжи отмоют от крови, и он снова будет готов к работе. 
***
Анфиса Чехова знает о сексе всё, а владельцы "Жигулей" знают о сексе всё и ещё чуть-чуть. 
***
Недавно на днях капитан Скворцов в одиночку обезвредил банду особо опасных бандитов и присвоил себе общак данной банды. Такой наглости по отношению к начальству милиция не видела уже лет 20. 
***
Точность стрельбы можно компенсировать диаметром снаряда. 
***
Новости экономики. С целью создания новых рабочих мест в силовых министерствах правительство России выделило 30 миллиардов рублей на поддержку криминальных структур. 
***
Конвейер АвтоВАЗа с четверга возобновляет свою преступную деятельность. 
***
Настоящий апокалипсис начнётся тогда, когда китайцы станут подделывать собственную продукцию. 
***
Она:
- А вот наконец-таки сдала на права!.. Хочу машину себе купить. Может посоветуешь, какая для девушки лучше всего?
Он:
- Стиральная! 
***
Мальчишки глазеют на новобрачных, выходящих из церкви.
- Давай напугаем их, - предлагает один.
- Я сам! - заявляет другой, подходит к новоиспечённому супругу и говорит: - Отличный выбор, папа! 
***
У невостребованных девственниц до глубокой старости сохраняется феноменальная память, но вспомнить нечего... 
***
У нас с котом всё поделено. У него своя миска, у меня своя тарелка, У него своя подстилка, у меня своя постель. Он ест сухой корм, я - чипсы. Я смотрю телевизор, он - стиральную машину. 
***
Дмитрий Медведев знал 400 сравнительно честных способов борьбы с коррупцией... 
***
- Андрюш, ты почему злишься?
- Потому что я Саша! 
***

----------


## Lampada

Древняя бабулька в магазине:
- Сынок, у тебя рыба свежая?
- Да Вы что, бабуль, она же живая!!!
- Я тоже живая...  
- Сёма, я слышал, ты женился! Поздравляю! Ты счастлив?
- А куда деваться?...  
Едут два нарика в машине. Подьезжают к перекрёстку, горит красный свет. Один нарик другому:
- Тормозиииииии!!!
Вжик, пролетели на красный. Опять перекрёсток и снова красный свет. И опять один другому:
- Тормозиииии!!!
Опять пролетели. Третий раз летят навстречу перекрёстку, где горит красный свет.
- Ну тормози же!!!!
- Ну, ты достал!! Ты за рулём, ты и тормози!  
- Алло! Это общество защиты животных?
- Да. У вас проблемы?
- Да! У моего дома на дереве сидит почтальон и оскорбляет мою собаку последними словами!  
Муж спрашивает у жены: 
- Ну, и что сказал тебе врач? 
- Что я должна больше заниматься сексом! По крайней мере, раз двадцать в месяц. 
- Ладно, два раза в месяц можешь рассчитывать на меня.   
- Слушай, дочка, ты уже большая. Мне нужно с тобой поговорить. Скажи мне, каким образом твои фотографии оказались на порносайте? 
- Ну что же, папа. Давай поговорим. Скажи мне, а каким образом ты об этом узнал?  
Идёт мужчина по улице. Навстречу ему молодая красотка. Он думает: - Вот бы моей жене такие ноги... 
Через несколько метров - ещё одна красавица. Мужик: - Вот бы моей жене такую грудь... И так всю дорогу. 
Приходит домой, жена открывает дверь, он ей: - Дорогая, ты не поверишь, всю дорогу только о тебе и думал!   
- Доктор, я занимаюсь сексом со своей женой 8 раз за ночь. Это плохо или хорошо? 
- Это враньё.   
В магазине: 
- Скажите, а что это у вас там такое красивое, лёгкое, воздушное? 
- Да это ж йогурт! 
- А-а-а... (Мечтательно.) Йогурт, какая прелесть! ... Две бутылки водки, пожалуйста.  
Больной пошёл на поправку, но не дошёл.  
Три вещи забываются чаще всего - перчатки, зонт и обещание жениться.

----------


## Lampada

_"Уважаемый президент США, Барак Обама!
Пишет Вам слесарь Кирово-Чепецкого мотороллерного завода Онищенко Федор Иванович. 
Спешу сообщить, что разыскиваемый Вами Усама бен Ладен в настоящее время скрывается по месту жительства моей тещи, Самохиной Антонины Степановны (члена "Аль-Каеды" с 1950 года) - город Торжок, улица Цветочная, дом 10, квартира 7. 
Я давний, искренний друг американского народа и не прошу никакой материальной награды за информацию. 
Прошу помочь с бомбардировками. 
Заранее благодарен. 
P.S. По первому требованию готов сообщить в какое время она бывает дома"._

----------


## wanja

Самые тонкие книги в мире:
«Что я сделал, чтобы заслужить Нобелевскую премию Мира». Барак Обама.
«За что я люблю свою страну». Джейн Фонда и Синди Шиэн
«За что я люблю Билла». Хиллари Клинтон
«За что я люблю Хиллари». Билл Клинтон
«Вещи, которые я не могу купить». Билл Гейтс
«Как ободрить пациента». Доктор Кеворкян
«Этикет любовного свидания». Майк Тайсон
«Мой план поимки настоящих убийц». О. Джей. Симпсон
«Как избежать аварии при езде в пьяном виде». Тед Кеннеди

----------


## wanja

Попал человек в рай. Смотрит, а там все люди ходят радостные, счастливые, открытые, доброжелательные. А вокруг всё как в обычной жизни. Походил он, погулял, понравилось. И говорит архангелу:
- А можно посмотреть, что такое ад? Хоть одним глазком!
- Хорошо, пойдём, покажу.
Приходят они в ад. Человек смотрит, а там вроде бы на первый взгляд всё так же как в раю: та же обычная жизнь, только люди все злые, обиженные, видно, что плохо им тут. Он спрашивает у архангела:
- Тут же всё вроде так же, как и в раю! Почему они все такие недовольные?
- А потому что они думают, что в раю лучше.
********************	
	Анекдот-тест 
После романтического ужина муж спрашивает жену: "Посуду мне помыть или, может, ты помоешь?"
Пожалуйста, расставьте знаки препинания в её ответе:
ХОРОШО МОЙ ЛЮБИМЫЙ
******************************
Директор - служащему:
- Из вас вышел бы прекрасный преступник.
- Почему, шеф?
- Вы не оставляете никаких следов своей деятельности.

----------


## Lampada

Раньше я играл в теннис, футбол, хоккей, занимался шахматами и керлингом. Но всё закончилось, когда сын сломал компьютер. 
А ведь в 19-м веке словосочетание получить ссылку имело совсем другое значение. 
Все люди делятся на умных и дураков. Но дураки делятся быстрее. 
- Как ваша фамилия?
- Пепепепетров.
- Вы что, заика?
- Нет, мой папа - заика. А паспортистка - сука... 
Теща - зятю:
- Каждый день вы рассказываете моему внуку сказки. Не могли бы вы объяснить, почему они все заканчиваются одинаково: "Они поженились и жили счастливо, потому что невеста была сиротой..."?  
Если я сказал: "Не брал!", значит не отдам... 
Если люди не хотят исполнить свой гражданский долг, то государство выполнит супружеский. 
Разговаривают двое.
- Моя жена ушла от меня к моему лучшему другу.
- Позволь? Но ведь это я - твой лучший друг!
- Теперь он. 
Жена за рулём, муж рядом, проехали засаду гаишников.
Муж:  - Предупреди встречных водителей, поморгай им. Дура! Да не глазами!  
Собрал директор сотрудников на собрание. Поговорили, посовещались. Директор, в конце собрания:
- Все свободны! А вас, Козлов, я попрошу остаться.
И все остались...

----------


## Skiper

"Филипп Филиппович локти положил на стол, вгляделся в Шарикова и 
спросил: 
     - Позвольте узнать, что вы можете сказать по поводу прочитанного. 
     Шариков пожал плечами. 
     - Да не согласен я. 
     - С кем? С энгельсом или с каутским? 
     - С обоими, - ответил Шариков. 
     - Это замечательно, клянусь богом. "Всех, кто скажет, что другая..." А 
что бы вы со своей стороны могли предложить? 
     - Да что тут предлагать?.. А то пишут, пишут... Конгресс, немцы 
какие-то... Голова пухнет. Взять все, да и поделить... 
     - Так я и думал, - воскликнул Филипп Филиппович, шлепнув ладонью по 
скатерти, - именно так и полагал. 
     - Вы и способ знаете? - Спросил заинтересованный Борменталь. 
     - Да какой тут способ, - становясь словоохотливым после водки, об'яснил 
Шариков, - дело не хитрое. А то что же: один в семи комнатах расселился 
штанов у него сорок пар, а другой шляется, в сорных ящиках питание ищет. 
     - Насчет семи комнат - это вы, конечно, на меня намекаете? - Горделиво 
прищурившись, спросил Филипп Филиппович. 
     Шариков сьежился и промолчал. 
     - Что же, хорошо, я не против дележа. Доктор, скольким вы вчера 
отказали? 
     - Тридцати девяти человекам, - тотчас ответил Борменталь. 
     - Гм... Триста девяносто рублей. Ну, грех на трех мужчин. Дам - зину и 
Дарью Петровну - считать не станем. С вас, Шариков, сто тридцать рублей. 
Потрудитесь внести. 
     - Хорошенькое дело, - ответил Шариков, испугавшись, - это за что такое? 
     - За кран и за кота, - рявкнул вдруг Филипп Филиппович, выходя из 
состояния иронического спокойствия. 
     - Филипп Филиппович, - тревожно воскликнул Борменталь. 
     - Погодите. За безобразие, которое вы учинили и благодаря которому 
сорвали прием. Это же нестерпимо. Человек, как первобытный, прыгает по всей 
квартире, рвет краны. Кто убил кошку у мадам поласухер? Кто... 
     - Вы, Шариков, третьего дня укусили даму на лестнице, - подлетел 
Борменталь. 
     - Вы стоите... - Рычал Филипп Филиппович. 
     - Да она меня по морде хлопнула, - взвизгнул Шариков, - у меня не 
казенная морда! 
     - Потому что вы ее за грудь ущипнули, - закричал Борменталь, опрокинув 
бокал, - вы стоите... 
     - Вы стоите на самой низшей ступени развития, - перекричал Филипп 
Филиппович, - вы еще только формирующееся, слабое в умственном отношении 
существо, все ваши поступки чисто звериные, и вы в присутствии двух людей с 
университетским образованием позволяете себе с развязностью совершенно 
невыносимой подавать какие-то советы космического масштаба и космической же 
глупости о том, как все поделить... А в то же время вы наглотались зубного 
порошку..." 
эпическая сцена, не редко цитирую

----------


## Ramil

Нам посвящается
Когда-то мы были детьми и, оглядываясь назад, трудно поверить, что нам удалось дожить до сегодняшнего дня.
В детстве мы ездили на машинах без ремней и подушек безопасности.
Поездка на телеге, запряженной лошадью, в теплый летний день была несказанным удовольствием. Наши кроватки были раскрашены яркими красками с высоким содержанием свинца. Не было секретных крышек на пузырьках с лекарствами, двери часто не запирались, а шкафы не запирались никогда. Мы пили воду из колонки на углу, а не из пластиковых бутылок. Никому не могло придти в голову кататься на велике в шлеме. Ужас.
Часами мы мастерили тележки и самокаты из досок и подшипников со свалки, а когда впервые неслись с горы, вспоминали, что забыли приделать тормоза.
После того, как мы въезжали в колючие кусты несколько раз, мы разбирались с этой проблемой. Мы уходили из дома утром и играли весь день, возвращаясь тогда, когда зажигались уличные фонари, там, где они были. Целый день никто не мог узнать, где мы. Мобильных телефонов не было! Трудно представить. Мы резали руки и ноги, ломали кости и выбивали зубы, и никто ни на кого не подавал в суд. Бывало всякое.
Виноваты были только мы и никто другой. Помните? Мы дрались до крови и ходили в синяках, привыкая не обращать на это внимания. Мы ели пирожные, мороженое, пили лимонад, но никто от этого не толстел, потому что мы все время носились и играли. Из одной бутылки пили несколько человек, и никто от этого не умер. У нас не было игровых приставок, компьютеров, 165 каналов спутникового телевидения, компакт дисков, сотовых телефонов, интернета, мы неслись смотреть мультфильм всей толпой в ближайший дом, ведь видиков тоже не было!
Зато у нас были друзья. Мы выходили из дома и находили их. Мы катались на великах, пускали спички по весенним ручьям, сидели на лавочке, на заборе или в школьном дворе и болтали о чем хотели. Когда нам был кто-то нужен, мы стучались в дверь, звонили в звонок или просто заходили и виделись с ними. Помните? Без спросу! Сами! Одни в этом жестоком и опасном мире! Без охраны! Как мы вообще выжили? Мы придумывали игры с палками и консервными банками, мы воровали яблоки в садах и ели вишни с косточками, и косточки не прорастали у нас в животе.
Каждый хоть раз записался на футбол, хоккей или волейбол, но не все попали в команду. Те, кто не попали, научились справляться с разочарованием. Некоторые ученики не были так сообразительны, как остальные, поэтому они оставались на второй год. Контрольные и экзамены не подразделялись на 10 уровней, и оценки включали 5 баллов теоретически, и 3 балла на самом деле. На переменах мы обливали друг друга водой из старых многоразовых шприцов! Наши поступки были нашими собственными. Мы были готовы к последствиям.
Прятаться было не за кого. Понятия о том, что можно откупиться от ментов или откосить от армии, практически не существовало. Родители тех лет обычно принимали сторону закона, можете себе представить!?
Это поколение породило огромное количество людей, которые могут рисковать, решать проблемы и создавать нечто, чего до этого не было, просто не существовало. У нас была свобода выбора, право на риск и неудачу, ответственность, и мы как-то просто научились пользоваться всем этим. Если вы один из этого поколения, я вас поздравляю. Нам повезло, что наше детство и юность закончились до того, как правительство купило у молодежи свободу взамен за ролики, мобилы, фабрику звезд и классные сухарики... С их общего согласия... Для их же собственного блага...
В нашем детстве были:
Писающий мальчик на двери туалета...
Телевизор "Рубин" - берешь пассатижи и тын-тын-тын!
Плавки с якорьком...
Молоко в треугольных пакетах!
Мы раньше много чего делали такого, что сейчас и в голову не взбредет делать. Более того, если ты сегодня хоть раз сделаешь то, что тогда делал постоянно - тебя не поймут, а могут и за сумасшедшего принять.
Ну вот, например, помните, автоматы с газированной водой. Там еще был стакан граненый - один на всех. Сегодня никому и в голову не придет пить из общего стакана! (Сегодня его украдут через пять секунд после установки автомата, ровно за три секунды до того, как утащат и сам автомат...) А раньше ведь все пили из этих стаканов...
Обычное дело! И ведь никто не боялся подхватить какую-нибудь заразу...
Кстати, эти стаканы использовали для своих дел местные пьяницы. И,
представьте себе, вы только представьте это - они ВОЗВРАЩАЛИ стакан
на место! Не верите? А тогда - обычное дело!
Раньше в каждом доме проходила церемония, которая называлась - задержите дыхание - диафильм! Помните это чудо?! У кого сейчас работает проектор диафильмов?
Дым валит, едкий запах по всей квартире. Дощечка такая с письменами. Что вам представляется? Индийский великий жрец Арамонетригал? На самом деле это вы-жи-га-ние. Обычное дело! Миллионы советских детей выжигали открытки мамам на 8 марта - Мамочка, поздравляю с международным женским днем. Желаю тебе мирного неба над головой, а твоему сыну - велосипед...
А еще все сидели в ванной, причем в темноте - и светил там только красный фонарь... Обычное дело - печатали фотографии. Вся наша жизнь на этих черно-белых фотографиях, отпечатанных собственными руками, а не бездушным дядькой из Кодак... Ну вы же помните, что такое фиксаж?
Девчонки, а вы помните резиночки? Удивительно, но ни один мальчишка на свете не знает правила этой игры!

----------


## LuxDefensor

Что ж ты делаешь, а?   ::  
Все, вечер ностальгии обеспечен

----------


## LuxDefensor

Деревянный ученический треугольник с успехом заменяет игрушечный пистолет.
Пуговицы от стандартной школьной формы хорошо рисует на окрашенных панелях в школьном коридоре
Из гладкой арматуры и капронового шнура можно соорудить неплохой лук
Из свинца (который можно наковырять из подобранного на свалке старого аккумулятора) можно выплавлять разные прикольные штуковины и чувствовать себя литейщиком.
И правда, как мы выжили?

----------


## Basil77

А ещё были ракеты, скрученные из газет, пропитанных селитрой и завёрнутые в фольгу, карбид, цирий, строительные патроны и.т.д.    ::

----------


## Ramil

Глава российского государства, который завел себе блог, войдет в историю как LJ-Дмитрий.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Что ж ты делаешь, а?   
> Все, вечер ностальгии обеспечен

 Действительно. Вот же гад, а?  ::   Ай-яй-яй, Рамиль  ::   ::   :: .

----------


## translationsnmru

> А ещё были ракеты, скрученные из газет, пропитанных селитрой и завёрнутые в фольгу, карбид, цирий, строительные патроны и.т.д.

 Ещё мы делали ракеты из старой фотоплёнки. Годилась только плёнка старого типа, целлюлоидная, что ли -- та, что сразу горела, а не плавилась. Сколько я плёнок из домашней коллекции негативов на это дело перевёл... Удивляюсь, как меня отец не прибил  :: . А "цирий" - это, вообще-то, церий, но у нас во дворе тоже все говорили "цирий".

----------


## Crocodile

> Это поколение породило огромное количество людей, которые могут рисковать, решать проблемы и создавать нечто, чего до этого не было, просто не существовало. У нас была свобода выбора, право на риск и неудачу, ответственность, и мы как-то просто научились пользоваться всем этим. Если вы один из этого поколения, я вас поздравляю.

 Угу. А пока мы плевались друг в друга рябиной из духовых трубок рядом на лавочке сидели старички и сокрушались: "Какая избалованная мОлодежь растёт. Мы-то в их возрасте уже гусей пасли." (Другой, чуть более поздний вариант: "вагоны разгружали".)   ::   
Интересно, после того, как наше поколение научилось "рисковать, решать проблемы и создавать нечто, чего до этого не было," с какого возраста нам уже пора на лавочку сокрушённо шамкать о крышечках и велосипедных шлемах?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

А мы регулярно развлекались тем, что собирали ртуть из градусников в спичечные коробки и играли ею (она прикольно перекатывается).  ::  Сейчас снисходительно читаю про то, как целые дома эвакуируются из-за разлитой ртути. Слабаки!   ::  
В автомобилях ездли не то, что без детских сидений или ремней безопасности, а и без сидений вообще. Помню  долгую поездку на море, из-за нехватки места всех детей (человек пять) погрузили в место для багажа (за сидениями). Ничего, доехали, нахохотались к тому же. ))

----------


## Lampada

> А мы регулярно развлекались тем, что собирали ртуть из градусников в спичечные коробки и играли ею (она прикольно перекатывается).  Сейчас снисходительно читаю про то, как целые дома эвакуируются из-за разлитой ртути. Слабаки!   
> В автомобилях ездли не то, что без детских сидений или ремней безопасности, а и без сидений вообще. Помню  долгую поездку на море, из-за нехватки места всех детей (человек пять) погрузили в место для багажа (за сидениями). Ничего, доехали, нахохотались к тому же. ))

 Мы тоже игрались со ртутью из разбитого термометра:  делали из маленьких катушков большой, и это было не так легко, потому что пыльные они не сливались.
Про ремни безопасности вообще не знали, но у нас был мотоцикл с коляской.

----------


## Lampada

Разговаривают две подруги:
- Да я ему даже ни разу не изменила!
- Ну, не верю, неужели ни разу!
- Да честно ни разу, не везло мне как-то... 
- А мне тут замуж предложили выйти....
- Поздравляю, а кто? 
- Родители... 
- Передо мной страшная картина, - говорит гадалка, - завтра утром ваш муж погибнет.
- Да это я знаю, - говорит клиентка, - меня-то посадят или нет?  
Очередь у пивного ларька (в Одессе). 
Возмущенный возглас:
- Почему не доливаете?!
Возмущенный ответ: 
- Потому что не разбавляю!!! 
- Доктор, так я буду жить?
- Да, но я бы не советовал. 
Порой, когда ты плачешь, никто не замечает твоих слёз.
А когда тебе больно, никто не обращает на это внимания.
И когда ты страдаешь, никто не видит твоих душевных мук...
Но стоит тебе хоть раз пукнуть...

----------


## Ramil

На официальном сайте Российской Академии Наук на английском языке, "Институт белка" нежно назавли Squirrel Institute.

----------


## translationsnmru

> На официальном сайте Российской Академии Наук на английском языке, "Институт белка" нежно назавли Squirrel Institute.

  Баян! Уже несколько дней как пофиксили, правда, а так это было по всему Рунету. Своевременно сохранённый скан (плюс ещё кучу приколов с  сайтов РАН) можно посмотреть вот здесь: sadtranslations: Аплодирую стоя. (Скан там ближе к концу ветки) 
Что любопытно, кое-кто в ЖЖ пытался заявлять, что это фейк. Но против пруфлинков не попрёшь  ::

----------


## it-ogo

c башорга: 
xxx: у меня тут проблемка с русским языком
xxx: как будет правильно: "ты беременен" или "ты беременный"?
yyy: боюсь, у тебя не с русским языком проблемка, а с биологией  ::

----------


## Lampada

Из одесского и разное. 
- Шо ты такой мрачный?
- Денег нет...
- А ты не пробовал хотя бы по 1000 в месяц в заначку прятать?
- Пробовал. Нахожу...  
- Рабинович, не знаете, где в этом году можно недорого отдохнуть?
- Знаю - на диване. 
Приезжий в Одессе заходит в магазин. Обращается к продавцу:
- Товарищ, у Вас есть лезвия для бритья?
- Нет!
- За шо ты ему сказал 'Нет'? - удивляется другой продавец, - У нас же полно лезвий!
- Раз он назвал меня товарищем, пусть бреется серпом! 
Россия - это единственная страна, где два действующих президента: президент и президент в законе.  
Самыми пьющими странами в мире были признаны: зимой - Россия, а в сезон отпусков - Египет, Турция, Кипр и Таиланд! 
Эпидемия свиного гриппа: на одного чихнувшего - десять обкакавшихся.  
-Я не понимаю, как это Ленин в 52 года был "дедушкой Лениным", а Путин в 52 - "молодой и энергичный лидер"...  
Диалог у ларька.
Покупатель: - Мне коробку конфет, бутылку шампанского и упаковку презервативов.
Продавец: - Вот, пожалуйста. Только презервативов нет.
- А... ну тогда ничего не надо... 
Вот вы спрашиваете, господин судья, приходит ли он после работы домой? Если у вас, мужчин, ползание называется хождением, то приходит.
Почему я за него вышла? Ну, думаю, раз мужчина каждый день пьян, значит он прилично зарабатывает! 
Школьник нашёл миллион баксов и сдал их в милицию. Рыдающая мать утверждала, что гордится им.  
Не знаю почему, но надпись на продукте "Маdе in Vеlikоbrуtаniа" вызывает у меня некоторые сомнения... 
Мальчику Васе подарили набор "Юный слесарь", и он спился нах.. за две недели.. 
В штате Айова все хорошо. А жаль! Какая могла бы получиться рифма... 
- Уголовник!
- Проститутка!
- На этом мы заканчиваем предвыборные дебаты кандидатов в президенты Украины.  
Мужик возвращается домой поздно вечером и видит сквозь щель двери сарая во дворе свет ручного фонаря. Он тут же звонит в полицию:
- Алло, полиция? У меня в сарае кто-то шарит, я подозреваю это воры!
- Сэр, к сожалению сейчас все патрульные машины заняты, мы вышлем наряд как только кто-нибудь освободится, через час-другой...
Мужик кладет трубку и перезванивает в полицию через три минуты:
- Алло, это опять я. Поскольку свободного патруля у вас нет, я был вынужден перестрелять воров самостоятельно. Так что когда патруль освободится, вышлите с ними заодно пару-тройку санитарных машин, забрать трупы.
Через минуту к дому с воем подлетает штук пять полицейских машин, двор мгновенно заполняется вооруженными полицейскими, перепуганные воры вылетают из сарая и сдаются.
Старший из приехавших полицейских бросается к хозяину дома:
- Вы говорили, что тут по крайней мере три трупа!...
- Ну, а вы говорили, что в округе нету свободного полицейского наряда...  
- Поручик, вы трус и подлец. Я вызываю вас на дуэль! 
- Я не приду. 
- Почему? 
- Потому что я трус и подлец. 
В 1874 году хоккеисты впервые стали пользоваться раковиной для защиты паха. В 1974 году они впервые стали пользоваться шлемом. Прошло почти сто лет прежде чем они сообразили, что мозг также является жизненно важным органом.  
Референдум в Беларуси.
Вопрос: Не против ли вы того, чтобы Лукашенко снова был президентом?
1) Да, не против.
2) Нет, не против.  
Русский человек читает инструкцию только тогда, когда точно понял, что поломал.  
Если человек купил себе "бентли", это ещё не значит, что он богат. Может, он копил 3 месяца...

----------


## wanja

Пасиб фурсенке! Я здал ИГ!

----------


## Lampada

Вокруг медицины... 
Склероз нельзя вылечить, но о нём можно забыть.   
Дороже здоровья только лечение. 
Так тщательно берёг здоровье, что умер, ни разу им не воспользовавшись. . 
До смерти ещё дожить надо. 
Больной пошёл на поправку, но не дошёл... 
Психиатр говорит пациенту:
- Так, тихо, спокойно... успокойтесь, расслабьтесь, не нервничайте, всё нормально. Итак, расскажите мне ещё раз, как всё было и всё с самого начала.
- Ну я же и говорю: сначала я создал небо и землю... 
- Что-то вы мне не нравитесь...
- Да и вы, доктор, не красавец... 
- Вас эротические сны не мучают?
- Нет, доктор, только они и радуют... 
Дробим камни в почках. ОМОН.   
Доктор! Дайте мне справку по уходу от жены. 
Мы расстались, так как не сошлись диагнозами... 
Не беда, что словесный понос. А беда, что и в мыслях запор. 
Трезвость - первая стадия алкоголизма. 
Бессердечным инфаркт не грозит. 
Медицина - вторая по точности наука после религии. 
Манечка величия. 
Диагноз: психических отклонений нет. Просто дурак. 
От импотенции ещё никто не умирал. Правда, никто и не рождался. 
Редкий мужчина интересуется умом обнажённой женщины...

----------


## Lampada

Жена посылает мужа в магазин:
- Дорогой, купи, пожалуйста, палку колбасы, и если будут яйца, то купи десяток.
Через полчаса муж возвращается с десятью палками колбасы.
Жена:
- Что это?! Зачем ты купил столько колбасы?
Муж:
- Ну так там яйца-то были...

----------


## Ramil

> Жена посылает мужа в магазин:
> - Дорогой, купи, пожалуйста, палку колбасы, и если будут яйца, то купи десяток.
> Через полчаса муж возвращается с десятью палками колбасы.
> Жена:
> - Что это?! Зачем ты купил столько колбасы?
> Муж:
> - Ну так там яйца-то были...

 Муж -- программист.

----------


## Eric C.

> Муж -- программист.

 And he was actually supposed to buy 11 items in total.

----------


## Eric C.

> В штате Айова все хорошо. А жаль! Какая могла бы получиться рифма...

 In the time of USSR there was a joke on the subject, 
- "Догоняем штат Айова", "Как дела идут?"
- "..."

----------


## Ramil

Military Rules of Combat 	   If the enemy is in range, so are you.Incoming fire has the right of way.Don't look conspicuous: it draws fire.There is always a way.The easy way is always mined.Try to look unimportant, they may be low on ammo.Professionals are predictable, it's the amateurs that are dangerous.The enemy invariably attacks on one of two occasions: When you're ready for them and when you're not ready for them.Teamwork is essential; it gives the enemy someone else to shoot at.If you can't remember, the claymore is pointed at you.If your attack is going well, you have walked into an ambush.Don't draw fire, it irritates the people around you.The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire is incoming friendly fire.When the pin is pulled, Mr. Grenade is not our friend.When in doubt empty the magazine.Never share a fox hole with anyone braver than you.Anything you do can get you shot. Including doing nothing.Make it too tough for the enemy to get in and you can't get out.Mines are equal opportunity weapons.A Purple Heart just proves that you were smart enough to think of a plan, stupid enough to try it, and lucky enough to survive.Don't ever be the first, don't ever be the last and don't ever volunteer to do anything.The quartermaster has only two sizes: too large and too small.Five second fuses only last three seconds.It is generally inadvisable to eject directly over the area you just bombed.The enemy diversion you have been ignoring will be the main attack.A "sucking chest wound" is nature's way of telling you to slow down.If you're short of everything but the enemy, you're in a combat zone.When you have secured an area, don't forget to tell the enemy.Never forget that your weapon is made by the lowest bidder.If it's stupid but works, it isn't stupid.

----------


## Ramil

This is an actual radio conversation released by the Chief of Naval Operations, 10-10-95, MSG#H0000115020ecb52EMHS: 
#1: "Please divert your course 15 degrees to the north to avoid a collision." 
#2: "Recommend that you change YOUR course 15 degrees to the south to avoid a collision." 
#1: "This is the captain of a U.S. navy ship. I say again divert YOUR course." 
#2: "No, I say again divert YOUR course." 
#1: "This is the aircraft carrier Enterprise, we are a large warship of the U.S. navy. Divert your course NOW!" 
#2: "This is a lighthouse. Your call."

----------


## Ramil

SQUAWKS 	  
"Squawks" are problems noted by U.S. Air Force pilots in their post-flight reports, and left for the maintenance crews to fix before the next flight. Each post-flight report problem must have a response from the maintenance crew. 
Here are some actual excerpts from those post-flight reports logged by the Air Force pilots, and the replies from the maintenance crews. 
(P) = Problem
(S) = Solution   
(P) Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
(S) Almost replaced left inside main tire. 
(P) Test flight OK, except "Autoland" very rough.
(S) Autoland not installed on this aircraft. 
(P) #2 propeller seeping prop fluid.
(S) #2 propeller seepage normal - #1, #3, and #4 propellers lack normal seepage. 
(P) Something loose in cockpit.
(S) Something tightened in cockpit. 
(P) Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
(S) Evidence removed. 
(P) DME volume unbelievably loud.
(S) Volume set to more believable level. 
(P) Dead bugs on windshield.
(S) Live bugs on order. 
(P) Autopilot in altitude-hold-mode produces a 200ft/min descent.
(S) Cannot reproduce problem on ground. 
(P) IFF inoperative.
(S) IFF always inoperative in OFF mode. 
(P) Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
(S) That's what they're there for. 
(P) Number three engine missing.
(S) Engine found on right wing after brief search. 
(P) Aircraft handles funny.
(S) Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right, and be serious.

----------


## it-ogo

> This is an actual radio conversation released by the Chief of Naval Operations, 10-10-95, MSG#H0000115020ecb52EMHS:

 This actual conversation from 10-10-95 has been plagiarized from the book "Language and humour" issued in USSR in 1980-s. At least.

----------


## Ramil

> This actual conversation from 10-10-95 has been plagiarized from the book "Language and humour" issued in USSR in 1980-s. At least.

 Perhaps, but the authors of this book could have also plagiarized this from somewhere else. It could even be a real radio conversation.

----------


## it-ogo

> Perhaps, but the authors of this book could have also plagiarized this from somewhere else. It could even be a real radio conversation.

 They didn't because they didn't pretend on being actual authors.  ::

----------


## lilygood

Жизнь — это просто куча всякой фигни, которая происходит.(The Simpsons) 
Библия учит любить ближнего своего,а камасутра учит, как именно…(с) 
Холостяцкая яичница: открыл холодильник, почесал яйца, закрыл холодильник.(с) 
Место клизмы изменить нельзя!(с) 
Астрологи судят о людях как о консервах - по дате изготовления.(с) 
Жизнь - как рояль: клавиша черная, клавиша белая, крышка….(с) 
Вчера шла по улице и услышала разговор мамы и сына(лет 5-ти): - Мама, а у меня есть яички? - (Смущённо) Да, сынок, есть! - А зачем они мне? Я что, курочка? 
Одиночество - это когда в аське только группа поддержки.
Одиночество - это когда радуешься даже спаму.
Одиночество - это когда хочется ответить на письма спамеров.
Одиночество - это когда не приходит даже спам.
Одиночество - это когда нет привычки запираться в сортире
Одиночество - это когда сам себе делаешь клизму. 
Интересно, почему во всех детских поликлиниках висят плакаты с Айболитом? Он же ветеринар! 
А я хочу встретить парня и чтоб все прям паф тыдыщ, чтобы он посмотрел мне в глаза и вокруг все виу виу, взял за руку и прям птж птж!!!! вообщем пиротехник мне по-ходу нужен... 
Пацан привёл девчонку домой. Она попросилась в душ. Выходит и говорит: — У тебя там два полотенца висят, на одном написано «М», на другом "Ж. Я взяла то, на котором «Ж». Как я поняла «Ж» — это женское, а «М» -мужское. — Нет, «М» — это морда.  
Симпсоны (The Simpsons) 
Чтобы тебя любили — приходится быть со всеми хорошим каждый день. Чтобы ненавидели — напрягаться не приходится вообще. 
Симпсоны 
— Мардж, у Мэгги выпали молочные ноги! 
— О Боже, это Судный день! Барт, на тебе чистые трусы?
— Уже нет… 
— Я смеюсь просто за компанию ибо прикол я так и не всосал… 
Жизнь начинается с зачатия! 
— как я без прав?!
— будешь ездить на автобусе
— На автобусах ездят только дураки и лесбиянки! 
— Чертовы простыни!
— Это твои трусы. 
Рыба? - Рыба. - Живая? - Живая. - А почему с закрытыми глазами? - Спит. - А почему воняет? - Слушай, когда ты спишь - ты за себя отвечаешь?! 
- Пойдем ко мне домой? - Да ты что, я так не могу, у нас ведь нет даже общих знакомых. - Гитлера знаешь? - Да. - Пошли. 
-Доктор, я съел пиццу вместе с упаковкой Я умру??! -Ну...все когда-нибудь умрут... -ВСЕ умрут? Боже, что я наделал?..

----------


## wanja

Продавец шаурмы, меняя пелёнки своему ребёнку, по привычке добавил салат и майонез. 
*** 
На визит Медведева на Курилы японцы посмотрели косо. 
*** 
Если в Москве черная кошка перебежала дорогу, значит, ей крупно повезло. 
*** 
Российское правосудие неотвратимо настигает каждого преступника!
И заставляет поделиться. 
*** 
Разговор двух потомственных аристократов:
- Я смог установить своих предков вплоть до Рюрика! А как обстоит дело с твоим генеалогическим древом?
- Не могу сказать - наши родовые бумаги были утеряны во время всемирного потопа. 
*** 
Фраза "Ну, за работу!" больше всего радует тогда, когда она – тост 
*** 
Акция от Минздрава: Собери 10 пачек сигарет с угрозами о вреде здоровья и получи блок "Мальборо" с новыми угрозами! 
*** 
Встретились две подруги, - Как ты похудела - восклицает одна.
- Мне изменяет муж - отвечает другая. - Я так страдаю.
- Так разведись с ним!
- Не могу, мне нужно сбросить ещё три кило...

----------


## wanja

Шрёдингер ходил по комнате в поисках нагадившего котёнка, а тот сидел в коробке ни жив ни мертв. 
Ах, если бы спортсмены умели говорить! Сколько бы чудесных историй они нам рассказали! 
Это было сложное и противоречивое чувство. Словно Оле-Лукойе избивает тебя радугой. 
А тем, кто плохо вел себя в этом году, Дед Мороз не удовлетворит прошение о досрочном освобождение за примерное поведение. 
Когда из интернета можно будет скачать пельмени, вот тогда и поговорим об интернет-зависимости. А пока это – чушь и миф. 
Все кончилось хорошо, но через два дня опять наступил понедельник. 
Пятнадцать человек на сундук чабреца! Йо-хо-хо! И отвар ромашки! 
Чтобы не терять парные носки, к ним нужно пришить резинку, как у варежек в детстве. А при ношении протягивать резинку внутри штанин. 
Когда в самолете просят выключить компьютеры и телефоны, я не возражаю. Но чем им мешает моя электрошашлычница? В правилах о ней ни слова! 
Я долго вертел в руках фотовспышку, пытаясь понять, для чего она нужна. И тут меня озарило. 
Когда в Париже я пытался вякать что-то по-французски, французы, заслышав мое произношение, посылали в мою сторону лучи прононса. 
==========
- А вы знаете, что сейчас ваши зубы и дёсны находятся под угрозой?
- Почему, доктор?
- Да потому что ты, дура, своим "Матизом" полпарковки припёрла!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Шрёдингер ходил по комнате в поисках нагадившего котёнка, а тот сидел в коробке ни жив ни мертв. 
> Ах, если бы спортсмены умели говорить! Сколько бы чудесных историй они нам рассказали! 
> Это было сложное и противоречивое чувство. Словно Оле-Лукойе избивает тебя радугой.

 5 баллов!  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> 5 баллов!

 And now maybe you will be so kind to explain how that's supposed to be any funny? (in Russian or English, doesn't matter; I completely got everything in those three lines, so I have no language barriers to understanding that, but HOW'S THAT FUNNY???)  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> And now maybe you will be so kind to explain how that's supposed to be any funny? (in Russian or English, doesn't matter; I completely got everything in those three lines, so I have no language barriers to understanding that, but HOW'S THAT FUNNY???)

 The third one is so absurd that it cracks me up without any particular reason.  ::  I just like it when incompatible things put together (like Ole Lukoie bashing someone with a rainbow), and I like dry wit and the way it's said.
What about Schrodinger's cat I could never grasp the concept, how it's alive and dead at the same time. And this joke explained it perfectly, much better than my science teacher.  ::  I thought it was funny.  And a set expression "ни жив ни мертв" (=paralysed with fear) fits perfectly here.
The one about athlets just got in the middle. 
What? Do I have a weird sense of humour? ))))))))

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Шрёдингер ходил по комнате в поисках нагадившего котёнка, а тот сидел в коробке ни жив ни мертв.

 I was laughing half a day. Actually, as gRomoZeka said, we had had the set expression "ни жив ни мертв" *centuries* before  Schrodinger came out with his theory and the "cat's experiment". This is why it is so funny for a Russian (who heard something about quantum superposition). 
The expression "ни жив ни мертв" means that a person (or a cat) have been shocked so strongly that this shock is enough to make him dead. So his state is "about being dead". 
P.S. other two jokes have nothing funny to me.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> P.S. other two jokes have nothing funny to me.

 Ok, ok, the second one is not all that funny. I agree. But #1 and #3 are cool.  :: 
And I think that everyone who loved cartoons like "Plasticine crow" or "The last year snow was falling" will at least chuckle at #3.  ::

----------


## Basil77

The joke about Schrodinger's cat is really one of the best that I've heard recently.  ::  And these two are just the story of my life:   

> Все кончилось хорошо, но через два дня опять наступил понедельник. 
> - А вы знаете, что сейчас ваши зубы и дёсны находятся под угрозой?
> - Почему, доктор?
> - Да потому что ты, дура, своим "Матизом" полпарковки припёрла!

----------


## delog

- Михаил Сергеевич, у нас проблема. По всей стране пошёл куриный мор.
Все куры дохнут. Что нам делать?
- Повесьте в каждом курятнике зелёный круг.
Сделали. Приходит тот же министр через несколько дней и говорит:
- Михаил Сергеевич, всё равно куры продолжают дохнуть. Что нам делать?
- Добавьте в зелёный круг красный квадрат.
Сделали. Опят приходит министр через несколько дней и говорит:
- Не помогает, куры как дохли, так и дохнут. Что делать?
- Раскрасьте красный квадрат в белый горошек.
Сделали и это. Приходит министр ещё через несколько дней и говорит:
- Михаил Сергеевич, всё! Все куры в стране сдохли.
- Жаль. А у меня ещё столько новых идей осталось. 
* * * 
- Через три года обещали залатать дыру в асфальте рядом с домом ) 
- Скорее машины начнут летать. 
* * * 
- У вас в конторе сколько народа работает? 
- Примерно треть. 
* * * 
В свое вpемя y меня полyчилсь гнyсненькая шyточка с человеческим скелетом, искyсственным, pазyмеется. Кyпил для школы, на Песочной, в yчколлектоpе, положил в багажник своего бpонко и забыл отдать. Тpетий час ночи, лето девяносто пеpвого. Останавливают на постy, пpосят откpыть багажник. Откpыл. И пеpвая моя фpаза была - "ой, блин, забыл!". 
* * * 
Приезжаю в Штаты учиться. Разговорился с афроамериканцем-таможенником. Диалог: 
Он (дружелюбно так)- Откуда Вы? 
Я (не менее дружелюбно) - Из России. 
Он (улыбка медленно исчезает) - Работать? 
Я (продолжая лыбиться) - Нет, учиться (я exchange student-студент по обмену). 
Он - А где Вы жить будете? 
Я - В семье. 
Он - Вы знакомы с этой семьей? 
Я - Нет. Это будет сюрпризом. 
Он (с кислой миной) - Да, вы, русские, сюрпризы любите...

----------


## it-ogo

We need exact scientific criteria about what is funny and what is not.  
- Doctor, my head is hurt.
- But your bandage is on your leg!
- It is slipped off.  YouTube - Р. Карцев и В. Ильченко - Авас

----------


## Lampada

Группа 40-летних американок решила собраться и пообедать вместе. 
Поразмыслив, они выбрали ресторан "Ocean View", потому что там много молодых официантов в обтягивающих брюках.  
Через 10 лет, когда им всем исполнилось 50, они опять решили пообедать вместе. 
Они выбрали ресторан Ocean View, потому что там хорошая еда, выбор вин и симпатичные официанты.  
Через 10 лет, когда им всем исполнилось 60, они опять решили пообедать вместе. 
Они выбрали ресторан Ocean View, потому что там тихо, красивый вид на океан и вежливые официанты.  
Через 10 лет, когда им всем исполнилось 70, они опять решили пообедать вместе. 
Они выбрали ресторан Ocean View, потому что там есть лифт и можно подняться в обеденный зал в инвалидной коляске, а официанты всегда готовы помочь.  
Через 10 лет, когда им всем исполнилось 80, они опять решили пообедать вместе. 
Они выбрали ресторан Ocean View, потому что они не бывали там раньше.

----------


## wanja

На экзамене:
- Наша страна экспортирует металлы, женщин, древесину, ученых и
энергоносители, получая взамен компьютеры, технику, продукты питания,
автомобили и две лапши.
- В целом, всё верно, но почему же именно лапшу? И почему именно две?
- Ну, одна быстрого приготовления, другая специально для ушей...

----------


## Lampada

Жена говорит мужу: 
- Какая прекрасная пара - наши новые соседи: он её всё время обнимает, целует, говорит ей ласковые слова. Почему же ты этого не делаешь? 
- А я-то тут при чём? Я её даже не знаю. 
- Рабинович, одолжите денег!
- У кого? 
Жена ругает мужа: 
- Я была глухая и слепая, когда выходила за тебя замуж! 
- Вот видишь, от каких болезней я тебя исцелил, - ответил муж... 
Новый русский сломал руку. Приходит к врачу. Врач говорит: 
- Батенька, у вас перелом. Необходимо наложить гипс.
- Братан, какой еще гипс?! Клади мрамор - я плач*у*!

----------


## Lampada

Анекдот (довольно старый) :
У нового русского спрашивают:
- Ну как вам живётся?
- Нормально. Преуспеваю в бизнесе, квартиры в Париже и в Лондоне, виллы во Флориде и на Карибах...
- А ностальгия не мучает?
- Я что, еврей?

----------


## Eric C.

How hell in life can help to live in hell. =))) 
Американец и русский попали в ад. Они сидят в приемной, когда к ним подходит апостол и говорит, "На сегодня есть два отделения - американский и русский ад. Кто в какой хочет?" "А в чем разница?" "?" Ну, в американском нужно каждое утро съедать ведро дерьма, а в русском - два ведра дерьма." Подумали они, и американец выбрал американский, а русский - русский ад. Через месяц встречаются. "Ну как дела?", спрашивает русский. "Нормально", говорит американец, "с утра съел ведро дерьма, и весь день свободен. А у вас там как?" "А у нас как всегда - то дерьма не завезли, то ведер на всех не хватает..."

----------


## EfreytoR_S

***
Будь я малость помоложе,
Я б с душою дорогой
Человекам трём по роже
Дал как минимум ногой. 
Да как минимум пяти бы
Дал по роже бы рукой.
Так скажите мне спасибо
Что я старенький такой. 
***
Уронил я в унитаз
Как-то тут намедни
Свой любимый карий глаз.
Правый. Предпоследний. 
Глянул он прощальным взором,
Голубиным оком
Прямо в душу мне с укором,
Уносясь потоком. 
И с тех пор всё снится мне
Ночью в тишине,
Как он там ресницами
Шевелит на дне. 
***
Однажды сильно пьяный Дарвин
Увидел в клетке ОБЕЗЪЯНА
- Ты пьешь, - спросил его мудрец
Молчал мохнатый праотец
- Что ж, если ты совсем не пьешь - 
Так обезъяном и помрешь!
Не пьет прокляьый обезъян!
Исправим предка сей изъян! 
***
Пришел с работы, снял ботинки,
Понять не может что за хрень?
Весь дом сверкает, ни пылинки,
Белье постирано, не лень
Супруге было мыть посуду,
Стол накрывать, варить обед!
"Родная, это просто чудо!"
"Да..... Отключили интернет..."

----------


## Lampada

- Ты вчера напился.
- Угу. Я это отчетливо чувствую сегодня. Будет скандал?
- Не будет. Вчера был.
- Да? (огорченно) Перескажи вкратце, а то я не очень помню.
- Я тебе рассказывала о культуре потребления алкоголя в довольно резких выражениях.
- Да? А я чего?
- А ты курил, слушал молча, а потом и говоришь "Милая, я второй раз женат, и, судя по твоей манере разговора, чувствую - не в последний"...
- Хыыыы. А ты чего?
- А чего я? Заткнулась...  
- Водку будешь?
- Не могу…
- Ну выпей…
- Не могу… вырвет…
- Кто ж тут вырвет? Все свои!  
- Что такое компромисс?
- Если муж хочет провести отпуск в горах, а жена - на море, то компромисс - это когда вся семья едет на море, но мужу разрешают взять с собой лыжи.  
Едет в маршрутке бабушка и пацан с длинными волосами. Бабуля говорит: девочка передай пожалуста деньги за проезд. 
Пацан говорит: 
- Я не девочка. 
Бабуля в ответ: 
- Ишь нашла чем гордиться!!!  
Мужик заходит в аптеку, покупает пачку презервативов, расплачивается за них, тут на него нападает ржач и он со смехом выходит из аптеки. То же самое повторяется на следующий день: тот же самый мужик покупает пачку презервативов, потом начинает дико ржать и уходит со смехом. На третий день опять то же самое. 
Аптекарю стало жутко любопытно, что же мужик так смеется-то, и он на пятый день просит помощника проследить за мужиком, куда тот значит такой веселый с презервативами ходит. Вскоре помощник вернулся. 
- Ну что, проследил? - спрашивает аптекарь. 
- Да, проследил, - отвечает помощник. 
- Ну и куда он пошел? 
- Домой... К Вам...  
- Доктор, ну что?! 
- Ничего не попишешь! Будем закапывать? 
- ЗАКАПЫВАТЬ??? 
- Закапывать! 
- МЕНЯ??? 
- Вас! 
- ЖИВОГО??? !!! 
- Ну конечно живого, не мёртвого же! 
- И что, ПРЯМО В ЗЕМЛЮ??? !!! 
- Нет, в глаза!  
Извини, но у меня уже есть девушка. 
- А если тебе предложат Lаmbоrghini, ты тоже скажешь: "Извини, но у меня уже есть Жигули"?  
Пиво выходит из организма быстрее, чем кофе или молоко потому, что ему цвет менять не надо. А некоторые сорта отечественного пива быстрее, 
чем, скажем, чешского, датского или немецкого, потому, что им и вкус менять не надо.  
Из советских.
Магазин. Рыбный отдел: 
Покупатель: - У вас мясо есть? 
Продавец: - У нас нет рыбы, а мяса нет в мясном отделе!  
Муж звонит жене из командировки.
- Ну, всё, иди спать с богом.
- Что? Плохо слышу. С кем?
- С богом. Спи с богом!
- С кем?
- Передаю по буквам. Борис, Олег, Глеб, Олег, Михаил. Поняла?
- Да, поняла. А почему с Олегом - два раза?  
Два мужика беседуют:
- Слушай, это наверно тяжело жену потерять?
- Очень тяжело. Практически совсем невозможно.

----------


## Basil77

The Seven Wonders of Socialism: 
1. Everybody is employed.
2. Although everybody is employed, nobody works
3. Although nobody works, everybody fulfills the plan.
4. Although everybody fulfills the plan, there are no goods.
5. Although there are no goods, everybody has everything.
6. Although everybody has everything, everybody steals.
7. Although everybody steals, nothing is ever missing.
or
6. Although everybody has everything, nobody is satisfied.
7. Although nobody is satisfied, the Communist party always gets 100% of the vote.

----------


## Lampada

Муж говорит жене: - "Милая, я заболел..."
Жена: - "Выпей отравы, тварь..."
Муж: - "!!! ! ! ??? ??? "
Жена: - "Ой, милый, оговорилась... Выпей отвары трав!" 
Задыхаясь, вбегает мужик на набережную, забрасывает свой чемодан на находящийся в 5 метрах от причала паром, запрыгивает сам, еле уцепившись за какой-то канат,
из последних сил подтягивается и опускается на палубу. Затем довольный прохрипел:
- Фу! Всё-таки успел!
- Это всё конечно хорошо, - говорит капитан. - Но вы могли бы подождать, пока мы причалим!  
- Милый, может, мне прическу поменять, волосы назад зачесать?
- Ты что, сдурела? Где волосы, а где зад?!  
- Поцелуй меня в знак примирения.
- А где он у тебя?  
В Москве провели краш-тесты российских автомобилей.  Самым опасным был признан автомобиль "Ока": пока сажали манекен в машину, ему сломали обе ноги...  
Мужчина звонит в скорую:
- У моей жены схватки! Что делать?
- Скажите, это её первый ребенок?
- Нет, идиот! Это её муж!  
Доктор вручает выписывающемуся из больницы счет.
Выздоровевший возмущается:
- Отчего так много-то?
- А вы даже не представляете, чего мне стоило побороть соблазн довести ваш интереснейший случай до вскрытия.  
Доктор, у меня звенит в ухе.
- А вы не отвечайте.  
- Доктор, сколько стоит вырвать зуб?
- 20 долларов.
- 20 долларов за три минуты?
- Ну, хорошо, я буду тянуть дольше!  
Если однажды тебе станет грустно и тоскливо, вспомни, что когда-то ты оказался самым быстрым сперматозоидом.  
A guy cruises thru a stop sign and gets pulled over by a local policeman. Guy hands the cop his driver's license, insurance verification, and his concealed carry permit. 
"Okay, Mr. Smith," the cop says, "I see your CCW permit. Are you carrying today?" 
"Yes, I am." 
"Well then, better tell me what you got." 
Smith says, "Well, I got a .357 revolver in my inside coat pocket. There's a 9mm semi-auto in the glove box. And, I've got a .22 magnum derringer in my right boot." 
"Okay," the cop says. "Anything else?" 
"Yeah, back in the trunk, there's an AR15 and a shotgun. That's about it." 
"Mr. Smith, are you on your way to or from a gun range...?" 
"Nope." 
"Well then, what are you afraid of...?" 
"Not a damn thing..."

----------


## wanja

Если вы в метро шлёпнете по попе понравившуюся вам девушку, то:
- в 50% случаев на вас наорут;
- в 30% случаев вы получите по морде;
- в 19% случаев девушка сделает вид, будто ничего не призошло;
- и только менее чем в 1% случаев эта девушка станет вашей женой.
Вероятность, конечно, мала, но рисковать всё же не стоит.
********
Надумал я купить новый Порш. Заказал, заплатил депoзит и решил похвасться покупкой в FaceBook. Реакция ошеломила. Не пойму, почему так разозлились американские друзья, ведь всё, что я написал было: "Деньги заплатил, теперь не могу дождаться нового 911-го!". Ещё больше удивился, когда на следующий день меня зафрендили 80 тысяч мусульман!!

----------


## anvacher

А Фемида с открытыми глазами (без повязки) на сайте Верховного Суда уже многие годы...

----------


## Ramil

> А Фемида с открытыми глазами (без повязки) на сайте Верховного Суда уже многие годы...

 Ага, и не только на сайте. Гулял женой мимо, обратил внимание:  
Собственно, меча в руке тоже нет.

----------


## wanja

Звонок в четыре утра:
- Алё! Это общество защиты животных?
Медленный ответ заспанного человека:
- Ну и кто тебя обидел, козёл? 
В пункт приема стеклотары заходит бомж:
- Вы принимаете бутылки из-под шотландского виски?
- Тары нет, сэр. 
В pазгаp вечеpа на эстpадy выходит хозяин pестоpана и объявляет:
- А сейчас - белый yжин: дамы yгощают кавалеpов. 
Лежащий в больнице cомалийский пират захватил чужое судно.

----------


## wanja

Семья католиков собирается обедать. Маленький Джонни хватает ложку и собирается есть суп.
- Джонни, ты не собираешься помолиться перед едой?
- Нет, папа.
- В нашем доме всегда молятся перед обедом!
- В *нашем* доме - да. Но сейчас мы в гостях у бабушки, а она - прекрасно готовит! 
*** 
Что общего между шахидом и обманутым мужем?
И тот, и другой мечтают отомстить неверным!
А в чем различие?
Муж хоть знает за что. 
*** 
Почему российская армия дачи строит гораздо лучше, чем дороги? Потому что на дачах живут реальные генералы, а по дорогам может проехать потенциальный противник.

----------


## Lampada

*«Одесса имеет сказать пару слов!»* * Старые истории с Привоза и Дерибасовской*  
Как начинается радиовещание в разных городах:
— Внимание! Говорит Москва.
— Уваха! Ховорыть Кыйыв.
— Ахтунг! Хир шприхт Берлин.
— Ша! Одесса_ имеет сказать_ пару слов.  
К одесскому еврею подходит прохожий и спрашивает:
— Извините, вы не знаете, где находится Дерибасовская?
— Я? Это я-то не знаю, где Дерибасовская?! Да иди ты на… Это я-то не знаю, где Дерибасовская!..  
— Слушайте, Хаим, вы не были в Одессе, так вы таки потеряли полжизни! 
— А что это за город, Одесса? 
— О, это очень большой город, в нем больше _мильёна_ жителей... 
— А евреи там есть? 
— А вы шо, глухой? 
— Ну, хорошо, я таки приеду в Одессу. Где я там буду жить? 
— У мине. 
— А где я вас найду?
— Господи, Боже-ж мой! Выйдете на Малую Арнаутскую, дом 23, зайдете во двор и крикнете: «Ра-би-но-вич!» Все окна откроются, кроме одного. Это буду я, Шапиро...  
Никсон подарил Леониду Ильичу Брежневу кусок очень дорогой ткани. Леонид Ильич решил сшить из этого куска костюм. Пошёл к самому лучшему парижскому модельеру. Тот снял мерки и покачал головой:
— У вас такая большая фигура, а кусок маленький. Можем сшить только брюки.
Тогда Леонид Ильич отправился к лучшему московскому модельеру. Тот тоже снял мерки, покачал головой и говорит: 
— У вас такая фигура… Этого куска хватит только на пиджак. Ну, и, может быть на шорты. 
Леонид Ильич расстроился, и тут ему сообщают, что живет в Одессе портной Рабинович, который творит просто-таки чудеса. Брежнев вылетает к нему. Рабинович снял мерку, посмотрел на кусок и велел приходить через неделю.
Возвращается Брежнев через неделю и получает от Рабиновича прекрассный костюм. Брежнев меряет — всё подходит. Доволен Леонид Ильич! Спрашивает у портного:
— Как это у вас это получилось?! Лучшие столичные модельеры отказывались. Говорят: «фигура»…...
— Это вы *там* фигура, а в Одессе вы — никто. Вот вам еще жилет впридачу!  
— Сарочка! Вы сегодня просто прекрасно выглядите!
— Ха! Это я ещё себя плохо чувствую!  
Одесса. В окне старый еврей, подперев голову, наблюдает за прохожими:
— Жора! Вы-таки куда?
— Ой, шо вы, нет! Я домой!  
— Что это была за станция?
— Одесса.
— А почему мы так долго стояли?
— Тепловоз меняли.
— Меняли? А на что?
— Как «на что»? На тепловоз!
— И что, поменяли?
— Да!
— Так на так?! Не-ет, это была не Одесса!  
Разговор в одесском трамвае:
— Скажите, вы на следующей выходите?
— Да.
— А впереди вас?
— Да.
— А вы их спрашивали?
— Да!
— И шо они вам ответили?  
— Сёма, вы знаете, когда вас нет, о вас *такое* говорят! 
— Я вас умоляю! Передайте им: когда меня нет, они даже могут меня бить!   
Старый, слепой нищий еврей, всю свою жизнь проведший, собирая милостыню на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской, по шагам, на слух узнаёт своих клиентов.
 «Тук-тук», — раздаются шаги. Судя по лёгкости и уверенности, это молодой человек, который на протяжении многих лет проходил мимо нищего и бросал в его шляпу полтинник. «Тук-тук», — человек проходит мимо и подаёт нищему двугривенный. 
— Постойте, постойте, — окликает его слепой. — Скажите, что происходит? Раньше вы мне подавали полтинник.
— Понимаете, я женился и теперь не могу тратить так много на милостыню.
— Интересное дело. Он, видите ли, женился, а я что, должен содержать его семью?!  
У одесского портного:
— Семён Абрамович, Бог за семь дней создал мир, а вы целый месяц шили брюки!
— Молодой человек, да вы посмотрите на этот мир... и на эти брюки!  
— Мадам Фигнер, а что это вы сегодня так мало кушаете?
— Берегу фигуру!
— Ой! Чтобы сберечь Вашу фигуру — надо кушать, кушать и кушать!  
— Слушай, Хаим, к нам в Одессу приезжает сам Эйнштейн! 
— Да! Это что, знаменитый аптекарь?
— Да нет, это знаменитый физик!
— А что он изобрёл?
— Теорию относительности.
— И что, её можно мазать на хлеб?
— Ну, как тебе объяснить?.. Например, если ты переспишь ночь с Сарой, то эти часы покажутся тебе одним мгновением. А если тебя посадить задницей на раскалённую сковороду, то даже это мгновение покажется тебе вечностью. 
— И что, он с этими двумя номерами собирается выступать у нас в Одессе?  
— Диночка Исааковна, я вас поздравляю с днём рождения и желаю всего-всего самого-самого!
— Спасибо, дорогая! Ведь никто меня не поздравил, ни одна сволочь, кроме тебя!  
— Вы знаете, Сёма, доктору удалось вылечить меня от склероза. Он просто волшебник, Сёма! Я вам его очень рекомендую.
— Спасибо, Хаим, но как зовут вашего доктора?
— Как зовут?.. Хм, как зовут… Э-э… Как называется цветок, красный цветок с шипами?
— Роза.
— Да-да, вот именно, Роза!.. Роза, золотце, — обращается Сёма к своей супруге, — а как зовут моего доктора?  
— Алло! Дядя Шлёма, а Моня здесь?
— Здесь! Ещё *как* здесь!  
Старая Одесса.
— Боже мой, кого я вижу! Соломон Моисеевич!
— Меня зовут Соломон Маркович.
— Вы мне будете рассказывать, как вас зовут?! Я вашего папу с детства знал! Он был таким красивым, кудрявым!
— Ничего подобного. Мой папа был маленький и лысый.
— Ай, идите к чёрту, вы не знаете своего папу!  
В одесской школе учительница задает вопрос классу: 
— Дети, кто знает, что было в 1799 году? Кто знает? Как вам не стыдно такого не знать. В 1799 году родился великий русский поэт Александр Сергеевич Пушкин! Дети, а кто знает, что было в 1812 году? 
Встает Изя и отвечает: 
— Мне кажется, в 1812 году у Александра Сергеевича была бармицва…  
Учительница: 
— Циля Израилевна, Сёму надо мыть. От Семы плохо пахнет!
Родительница: 
— Марья Никитична, Сёму надо не нюхать. Сёму надо учить!  
Урок русского языка в одесской школе. Учитель:
— Сегодня ми изучаем степени сравнения прилагательных. Чтобы было ясно, я сразу приведу примеры. Берём слово «хорошо». Сравнительная степень — «лучш*е*е», превосходная степень — «очень хорошо», и степень, которая ни с чем не сравнится — «чтоб *я* так жил!» Понятно? Тогда возьми, Моня, слово «плохо» и сделай с ним то же самое!
—_ Хужее_.
— Прекрасно! Давай превосходную степень.
— Очень плохо.
— Великолепно! Ну, и последняя степень?
— Чтоб *вы* так жили!  
Молодой адвокат спрашивает старого:
— Соломон Моисеевич, назовите самый удачный день в вашей карьере.
— Самый удачный день был, когда я выиграл пять судов подряд.
— Но я слышал, другие адвокаты выигрывают за день и больше!
— Молодой человек, в тот день я выиграл в карты пять судов у директора Одесского морского пароходства!  
Пошел Беня на рынок купить курицу и вернулся с кувшином воды:
— Пришёл я на базар, а там торговка своих кур расхваливает: «Уж такие мои куры замечательные — один жир!» 
Я и подумал: жир, видно, лучше курицы; пойду, куплю жир. 
Пришел к мяснику, а он свой товар нахваливает: «Смотри, какой жир, — чистое масло!» 
Я и подумал: видать, масло-то лучше жира; пойду, куплю масло. 
Захожу в лавку, а лавочник достает бутыль и говорит: «Ты посмотри, что за масло! Да оно прозрачно, как вода!» 
Э, думаю, чем масло покупать, куплю лучше воду…  Урок истории в еврейской школе. Учитель, закрывая правый глаз:— Дети, отгадайте загадку: кто это? Дети хором:— Моше Даян, Моше Даян! Учитель:— Неправильно! Моше Даян — вот (закрывает левый глаз), а это (снова закрывает левый глаз) — Моше Кутузов!  
Отец проверяет дневник сына:
— Так, физика — 2... Циля, ты слышишь? Физика — 2! Так, математика - 2... Циля, слышишь? Математика — 2! Так, пение — 5... Циля, ты слышишь? Он ещё и поёт!  
Хаим получил в наследство большой алмаз. Пошёл Хаим к ювелиру. Тот внимательно осмотрел алмаз: 
— Это уникальный камень! Он стоит бешеных денег! Я не возьмусь его обрабатывать! А вдруг ошибусь?! Нет, не возьмусь я его делать, даже не уговаривайте! 
Пошел Хаим к другому мастеру. Тот тоже испугался. Тогда Хаим пошел к старику Кацману. Тот осмотрел алмаз и крикнул мальчишке-подмастерью: 
— Моня, сынок, сделай-ка вот этот камушек! 
Хаим забеспокоился: 
— Послушайте, как вы можете доверять этому мальчишке?! Вы разве не знаете, что это за алмаз?! Его отказались обрабатывать самые опытные ювелиры! 
— Ша, ша, любезный! Вы знаете, что у вас за алмаз и сколько он стоит. Я тоже знаю, что у вас за алмаз и сколько он стоит. А Моня не знает. И он таки его сделает!

----------


## Lampada

*«Разница колоссальная!»* *Секс и другое*  
— Рабинович! Куда вы так спешите? 
— В бордель!
— В шесть утра?! 
— Ой, хочу поскорее отделаться.  
Рабинович пришел в синагогу за отпущением грехов. Его встречает раввин. 
— Ребе, я согрешил с чужой женой... 
— Отвечай, с кем ты совершил грехопадение?! 
— Не могу, ребе. 
— Можешь и не стараться! Я и так знаю, что ты согрешил с женой булочника Шихмана — она известная блудница. 
— Нет, ребе. 
— Нет?! Так, значит, ты согрешил с дочерью портного Каца?! Как ты низко пал, несчастный! 
— Нет, ребе. 
— Что-о-о-о?! Неужели ты спутался с этой распутницей, племянницей лавочника Кацмана?!
— Нет, ребе. 
— Ах, нет?! Вон отсюда, развратник! Не будет тебе никакого отпущения! 
Рабинович выходит из синагоги довольный. Столпившиеся у крыльца евреи спрашивают его: 
— Ну, как, отпустил тебе ребе грех? 
— Нет. 
— А чего ты тогда такой довольный? 
— А я* таких* три адреса узнал!  
Две одесситки выходят на балконы. Их дома напротив. Одна и спрашивает:
— Сара, ты что, никак заболела? Я видела, как от тебя в два часа ночи ушёл доктор! 
— Ай, Соня, перестань разговаривать, тошно послушать! Если от тебя каждое утро уходит полковник, так я же не кричу на всю улицу, что началась война!  
У входа в синагогу табличка: «Войти сюда с непокрытой головой — такой же грех, как прелюбодеяние».
Ниже дописано: «Я пробовал и то, и другое — разница колоссальная!»  
— Что вы себе позволяете, господин Гольдберг? Я не какая-нибудь продажная девка!
— А разве я говорю о деньгах?  
Жара. На скамейке у дома сидят два старых-старых еврея и разговаривают:
— Сёма, я тебе сейчас расскажу одну вещь, но ты не поверишь…
— Почему? Я поверю.
— Иду я вчера мимо универмага, у витрины стоит необыкновенной красоты девушка. Мы познакомились. Нет, ты мне не веришь…
— Я тебе верю.
— Так вот, она оказалась телеграфисткой. Я пригласил её в ресторан. Она пошла. Нет, ты мне не веришь…
— Я тебе верю, верю.
— Мы заказали шампанское, потом коньяк. А потом она пригласила меня к себе домой. У нас с ней было четыре раза. Нет, я вижу, что ты мне не веришь…
— Я тебе верю. Я только не верю, что она была телеграфисткой.
— Почему?
— Потому что последний раз, когда ты мог, телеграфа ещё не было.  
— Роза Моисеевна, вы не против поужинать вместе?
— С удовольствием, Наум Лазаревич!
— Тогда ровно в восемь — у вас.  
Еврей приезжает в незнакомое местечко и хочет узнать, где бордель. Прямо спросить он не решается, поэтому останавливает прохожего и говорит:
— Скажите, где тут у вас живёт раввин?
— На Липовой, дом 19.
— Как?! Раввин живёт напротив борделя?!
— Что вы! Бордель в самом конце улицы!
— Ну, слава Богу! — говорит еврей и идёт по указанному адресу.  
Сваха расписывает достоинства будущего жениха матери невесты. И под конец говорит:
— Но есть у него один маленький недостаток: заикается.
— Что, всегда?!
— Упаси Боже! Только когда говорит.  
Крик с верхнего этажа борделя вниз:
— Мадам Зося! Прикажите кочегарам, чтоб меньше топили! Клиент потеет и сползает!   
— Сара, мне сказали, что ты мне изменяешь.
— Неправда!
— Да ещё и с пожарным.
— Ну, это уже совсем неправда!  
— Рабинович! Я слышал, вы стали импотентом. Hу, и как вам?
— Сказать честно? Как гора с плеч!  
Ортодоксальный раввин ведет беседу с молодой парой перед свадьбой:
— И ещё запомните, что мужчины танцуют отдельно, а женщины отдельно.
— Рэбе, а как же насчёт секса? 
— Секс, это можно, даже нужно.
— А какой секс можно? Если жена снизу, муж сверху, можно?
— Можно.
— А если муж снизу, жена сверху?
— Это тоже можно.
— А если стоя?
— Стоя нельзя. Этак вы и до танцев докатитесь!  
- Ой, у Мойши такое горе...
- Что случилось, что?
- К нему ушла моя жена.

----------


## Eric C.

> Как начинается радиовещание в разных городах:
> — Внимание! Говорит Москва.
> — Уваха! Ховорыть Кыйыв.
> — Ахтунг! Хир шприхт Берлин.
> — Ша! Одесса_ имеет сказать_ пару слов.

 Like "Odessa has a couple of words to say"? But it's ok.  ::

----------


## Lampada

«Мне Мойша напел!» *О дружбе и семейной жизни*  
Рабинович встречает Изю и говорит ему: 
— Я купил туфли в два раза меньше размера моей ноги. 
— Уже на туфлях экономишь? — спрашивает Изя. 
— Да нет, — объясняет Рабинович, — просто, когда домой заходишь, там жена-истеричка, сын-наркоман, сосед-псих. Тогда я снимаю туфли… и так хорошо!..  
Приходит жена Рабиновича с рынка и говорит мужу: 
— Ох, Абрам, я сегодня дала маху! 
— Какому Маху?! Мах уехал пять лет назад!
— Да ты меня не понял! Я таксисту пять рублей дала и забыла взять сдачу. 
— Ох, Сара, лучше бы ты дала Маху!..  
— Сёма, сколько ты сможешь съесть пирожков натощак?
— Ну, наверное, штук пять—шесть.
— Вот ты и попался, Сёма! Натощак ты можешь съесть только один пирожок. Остальные будут уже на сытый желудок!
! 
Встречаются два еврея:
— Слышал я «Битлз», не понравилось. Картавят, фальшивят... Что людям в них нравится?!
— А где ты их слышал?
— Да мне Мойша напел…  
— Ну и пузо же ты нажрал, Мойша! Ну и пузо…
— Ой, что ты, Хаим! Разве это пузо?!
— А что же это тогда?
— Это не пузо! Это комок нервов!  
Изя звонит Мойше на работу:
— Привет, старый козёл!
— Вы знаете, с кем говорите?! — раздаётся незнакомый голос.
— С кем?
— С генеральным директором фирмы!
— А вы знаете, с кем говорите?
— Нет.
— Ну, и слава Богу! — говорит Изя и кладёт трубку.  
— Изя, где ты шлялся всю ночь?
— У Сёмы был.
— А что ты там делал?
— В шахматы играл.
— В шахматы! А пахнет от тебя водкой!
— А чем от меня, по-твоему, должно пахнуть? Шахматами?!  
Возвращается Абрам из командировки, входит в спальню и застает там жену с каким-то мужиком. Мужик быстро одевается и, молча прошмыгнув мимо Абрама, уходит.
— Сара, кто это?!
— Не знаю, хам какой-то. Ни тебе «здрасте», ни мне «до свиданья».  
— Хаим, наш сын станет скрипачом.
— Но у него же нет слуха!
— Слух-то тут причём? Он будет играть. Слушать будут другие.  
Сидят на лавочке у подъезда одесские старухи, болтают о мужьях, и одна из них с гордостью говорит: 
— Это что! Вот мой Сёма, чтоб вы знали, сифилитик!
Тут с треском распахивается окно, в окне появляется Сёма:
— Сара! Или ты когда-нибудь запомнишь? Не сифилитик я, а филателист!  
— Рабинович, с твоей Сарой спит весь город, и чтобы к ней попасть, нужно занимать очередь, брось её, зачем нужна тебе такая жена?! 
— Ты понимаешь, если я брошу её, то мне тоже нужно будет занимать очередь.  
Приходит Сара домой из поликлиники:
— Абрам, ты знаешь, то, что мы с тобой тридцать лет имели за оргазм, на самом деле была астма!  
Абрам звонит домой:
— Сара, у меня собрание, буду утром.
Сара звонит Исааку:
— Исаак, приходи ко мне. Абраша дома не ночует.
Утром Сара выходит на балкон и видит: в окне напротив Абрам потягивается.
— Ты что там делаешь, Абраша?!
— Не видишь? С Исааком в шахматы играю. Исаак, тебе шах!
Сара оборачивается:
— Исаак, Исаак, вставай! Тебе там Абраша шах поставил!  
— Хаим, я слышал — вы женитесь!
— Таки да!
— И как ваша будущая жена?
— Ой, сколько людей, столько и мнений. Маме нравится, мне — нет.  
Абрам звонит Мойше:
— Изя наш, педерастом оказался!
— Что, он так и не вернул тебе долг?
— Да нет. В хорошем смысле...  
— Сарочка, золотце, ты не хочешь нам что-нибудь спеть?
— Но, Абраша, гости уже собрались уходить.
— А мне кажется, они что-то не очень торопятся…

----------


## Lampada

*«Наш человек» и закон.*  *Будни правоохранительных органов* 
— Рабинович дома?
— Он на даче...
— Как, он купил дачу? 
— Нет, он на даче показаний.  
В аэропорту таможенник спрашивает у Рабиновича: 
— Откуда прибыли? 
— Какие прибыли, что вы? Одни убытки...  
Звонок в ОБХСС:
— Это Рабинович. Скажите, который час?
— Ноль часов ноль минут.
— Алле, это ОБХСС? Это Рабинович. Который час?
— Ноль часов три минуты…
— Алле, это ОБХСС?
— Послушайте, Рабинович, заберите обратно свой поганый конфискованный будильник и не морочьте нам голову.  
Рабиновича вызвали в ОБХСС. 
— Где вы взяли деньги на «Волгу»? 
— У меня был «Москвич». Я его продал, пододолжил и купил «Волгу». 
— А где вы взяли деньги на «Москвич»? 
— Был у меня «ИЖ», я его продал, пододолжил и купил «Москвич». 
— А где вы взяли деньги на «ИЖ»? 
— У меня был велосипед. Я его продал, пододолжил и купил «ИЖ». 
— А где вы взяли деньги на велосипед? 
— А за это я уже сидел.  
Приходят как-то к Рабиновичу из компетентных органов с обыском. И говорят: «Мы знаем, что у тебя что-то есть. Сам отдашь или будем искать?». 
Рабинович отвечает: «Ищите». Ребята перерывают всю квартиру, но ничего не находят. Но замечают под паркетом нечто подозрительное. 
Следует вопрос: «Сам паркет вскроешь или как?». 
«Вскрывайте», — пожимает плечами Рабинович. 
В считанные минуты паркет отдирается от пола и глазам удивленных комитетчиков предстает огромных размеров ржавая гайка, намертво прикрученная к полу. 
«Ну что, — спрашивают, — сам открутишь или нам открутить? 
Рабинович: «Откручивайте». С огромным трудом, вспоминая всё богатство русского языка, затратив уйму времени, комитетчики всё-таки откручивают заржавевшую гайку, под которой в полу обнаруживается отверстие, виден свет и слышен шум.
«Что там такое?» — спрашивают гэбэшники. 
«Внизу — филармония, — говорит Рабинович. — А на гайке люстра держалась».

----------


## Eric C.

> Приходит жена Рабиновича с рынка и говорит мужу:
> — Ох, Абрам, я сегодня дала маху!
> — Какому Маху?! Мах уехал пять лет назад!
> — Да ты меня не понял! Я таксисту пять рублей дала и забыла взять сдачу.
> — Ох, Сара, лучше бы ты дала Маху!..

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wanja

Как обращаться с питомцами 
Ваша собака прослужит вам намного дольше, если повесить у нее над головой кусочек мяса. 
Если кошка неожиданно родила вам котят, есть простой способ отвадить ее от этой привычки. Ткните ее несколько раз носом в котят или в промежность кота, и она больше не будет. 
Если вы завели стервятника, поселите его на балконе. Привяжите к ноге птицы веревку длиной два-три километра, и тогда ваш питомец никуда от вас не денется, но всегда будет сыт. 
Жабы очень ценят нежное и заботливое отношение. Любят забираться под одеяло к хозяевам, любят, когда их гладят, хвалят, целуют. Следите за тем, чтобы в доме было побольше мух. На такое отношение они отвечают громким радостным кваканьем, так похожим на человеческий голос. 
Хомячки же больше всего любят, когда их сбрасывают с крыши на парашютиках. Более подробную информацию об этих зверьках вы можете получить в Клубах служебного хомяководства. 
Вязку лошадей лучше производить в квартирах с высокими потолками. 
Если ваш кот, придя домой с помойки, громко царапает дверь, просится в квартиру, можно взять его за шиворот и несколько раз ткнуть носом в кнопку звонка. 
Маленький комнатный дятел избавит вашу мебель от излишков коры и от насекомых. 
Если при дрессировке ваше животное оглохло от громких криков, подзывайте его постукиванием по полу или по почве. 
Читатели просят нас перечислить основные симптомы черепашьего бешенства. Вот они: черепаха носится и скачет по квартире, стенам и потолку, прыгает на грудь хозяину, пытается его лизнуть. Для профилактики бешенства черепахам следует вовремя сделать прививку внутрипанцирно. 
Если ваш пес нюхает под хвостом соседской собаки, не спешите его оттаскивать. Дайте животным пообщаться, и тогда, оценив вашу доброту, ваш любимец прибежит и благодарно ткнется мокрым носом в ваши ладони. 
Если вы завели аквариумных рыбок, помните, что их время от времени надо чистить от налипшей на них чешуи. Особое внимание начинающих аквариумистов хотим обратить также на то, что рыбки никогда не спят на спинке! 
Комаров лучше всего разводить сообща, всем подъездом. В современном доме это сделать легко, ибо специальный подвал уже заложен в конструкции. 
У мышей в квартире должно быть свое место. Это мышеловка. Следите, чтобы ваши мыши ночевали именно там. 
Многие нерадивые хозяева разводят в доме мышей, а потом им надоедает ухаживать за ними и они выбрасывают мышей на улицу. Это жестоко. Нехорошо также забывать мышей при поездках на дачу, в отпуск. Помните о детях, они же все видят! 
Многие держат в квартире канареек. Ну, что им сказать? Канарейки — это маленькие желтенькие птички… Поют иногда. Иногда питаются пшеном и водой. После кормления обязательно поют! Еще не было случая, чтобы их покормили, а они, подлые твари, молча пожрали и спать! 
Помните, что нет более очаровательного, милого, нежного, пухлого и благодарного своему хозяину животного, чем кастрированный кролик! 
Не советуем вам помещать маленького аллигатора в один аквариум с модными нынче пираньями. Но если вы все-таки поступите так, как мы вам не советуем, то тогда внимательно проследите за обитателями вашего аквариума и напишите нам — кто победил и, соответственно, выжил. Нам ведь интересно. 
С маленькой собачкой — болонкой или карликовым пинчером — можно иногда ходить на охоту. Наверняка кто-нибудь захочет ее сожрать, а вы — тут как тут со своим ружьем! 
© “Красная бурда”

----------


## Lampada

Анекдоты и шутки из книги Юрия Никулина "Почти серьёзно".  
- Доктор, вы удаляете зубы без боли? - Не всегда. На днях я чуть было не вывихнул себе руку.    
Записка на дверях парикмахерской: "Парикмахерская закрыта на футбол".  
Записка на керосиновой лавке: "Керосина нет и неизвестно".  
Записка на дверях лифта: "Лифт вниз не поднимает".   
- Почему у вас такой измождённый вид? На вас лица нет. 
- Да, понимаете, пришёл на ипподром, полно народу. У меня развязался шнурок на ботинке. Я нагнулся, чтобы его завязать, и вдруг кто-то положил мне на спину седло. 
- Ну и что? - Пришёл третьим.    
Некто набирает в три часа ночи номер телефона. 
Сонный голос отвечает: 
- Слушаю... 
- Это телефон 23344? 
- Вы с ума сошли? У меня вообще телефона нет.   
Один человек пришёл в аптеку и спрашивает: 
- Что у вас есть от моли? 
Ему предложили шарики нафталина. 
Посетитель купил коробочку и ушел домой. На другой день он пришел в аптеку и попросил продать ему сто коробок. 
- Зачем вам так много? - спросили его. - Когда я бросаю шарики в моль,я не всегда попадаю.   
В трамвае сидит старушка. Рядом с ней стоит тощий, изможденный студент. 
- Ты чего же, милый, такой худой? - обращается к нему старушка. 
- Задают много,- отвечает он, 
- Ты, наверное, отличник? 
- Нет... 
Старушка, видя перекинутый через руку студента плащ, предлагает: 
- Давай, милый, я хоть плащ твой подержу, а то ведь тебе тяжело... - Это не плащ,-отвечает парень,- это студент Сидоров. Вот он - отличник.

----------


## wanja

Дочери мои ненаглядные, что привезти вам из заморских стран?
- Мне - зеркальце, батюшка.
- Мне - монисто, батюшка.
- А мне - Чудище ужасное, для сексуальных утех и извращений.
- Да ты, Настенька, с ума сошла!?
- Ладно... зайдем издалека. Привези мне, батюшка, цветочек аленький.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Дочери мои ненаглядные, что привезти вам на этот раз из стран заморских?
- Мне - палантин расшитый, батюшка.
- Мне - жемчуга заморские, батюшка.
- А мне - тринитроглюканый фазоинвертирующий макробульбулятор.
- Э-э-э, Настенька, да ты ещё от аленького цветочка не отошла...
--------
Гувернантка на балу говорит барышне:
- Не пожирайте так всех проходящих мужчин!
- Но я же глазами...
- Тогда не чавкайте!
--------------------------------
Супруга Рабиновича на смертном одре признаётся:
- Не могу унести эту тайну с собой в могилу. Знай же: Исаак - не твой сын!
- Чушь! От кого же он может быть?!
- От нашего конторщика Гиршфельда.
- Не верю ни одному твоему слову! Такой красавчик, как Гиршфельд, и такая лахудра, как ты...
- Я заплатила ему две тысячи баксов.
- И где же ты взяла столько денег?
- Из твоей кассы.
- Ну вот, я и говорю: Исаак - мой сын!

----------


## wanja

“В Шарм-эль-Шейхе 15 000 российских туристов отражают атаки египетской армии. Армия несет большие потери – на улицах горят танки и бронемашины. На отдельных участках российские туристы перешли в контратаку. “На Люксор!", "Даешь пирамиды!” - написано на их автобусах. Самолеты “Аэрофлота” перебрасывают из России новых туристов.”

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Ортодоксальный раввин ведет беседу с молодой парой перед свадьбой:
> — И ещё запомните, что мужчины танцуют отдельно, а женщины отдельно.
> — Рэбе, а как же насчёт секса? 
> — Секс, это можно, даже нужно.
> — А какой секс можно? Если жена снизу, муж сверху, можно?
> — Можно.
> — А если муж снизу, жена сверху?
> — Это тоже можно.
> — А если стоя?
> — Стоя нельзя. Этак вы и до танцев докатитесь!

 LOL! There's a very similar joke in American culture about Southern Baptists:  *Q.* Why are Southern Baptists not allowed to have sex while standing? *A.* It might lead to dancing.  
(The difference is that Orthodox Jews only prohibit men and women from dancing together, while some ultra-conservative Southern Baptists forbid ALL dancing -- even ballet!)

----------


## Lampada

"_Нужно заниматься тем, в чём ты Копенгаген и не лезть туда, где ты Осло_".  (Из "Одноклассников")

----------


## Lampada

Алкоголь убивает нервные клетки. Остаются только спокойные...  
На экзамене по литературе:
- Что вы можете сказать о героине?
- Героин - мощная вещь. А почему вы спрашиваете?

----------


## Eric C.

Лозунги:
-------- 
Вокзал: Каждому пассажиру - по мягкому месту! 
Швейная фабрика: Поднимем наши юбки выше мировых стандартов! 
Связисты: За связь без брака! 
Шахтеры: Место каждого коммуниста (this one can be replaced with the name of any nowaday party which takes too much power upon itself) -  под землей! 
На лесопилке: Лесорубы! Врежем дуба раньше срока! 
На кирпичном заводе: Встретим нового директора хорошим кирпичем!!! 
В поликлинике: Курящая женщина кончает раком. 
Hа трубопрокатном заводе: Труба стране, труба народу.

----------


## wanja

На ракетной части: Наша цель - коммунизм! 
На сталеплавильном комбинате: Наша сила - в наших плавках!

----------


## Lampada

*Украдено с другого форума.*   _Если женщина работает - это ее заслуга._  _Если мужчина работает - это его первейшая обязанность._  _Если мужчина не работает, то он тряпка._  _Если женщина не работает, она истощена домашней работой и не получает за нее ни капли благодарности._  _Женщина, которая берет отпуск по уходу за ребенком, - мать и имеет на это полное право._  _Мужчина, который берет отпуск по уходу за ребенком, - тряпка и больше ни на что не способен._  _Если женщина не платит за себя в ресторане, значит, она согласна, чтобы ее угостили._  _Если мужчина не платит за себя в ресторане, то он тряпка и альфонс._  _Если женщина не хочет заниматься сексом, то у нее болит голова._  _Если мужчина не хочет заниматься сексом, то он бездушная сволочь._  _Если женщина следит за собой, то она настоящая женщина._  _Если мужчина следит за собой, значит, он педик._  _Если девочка играет с мальчиками, она молодец._  _Если мальчик играет с девочками, то он вырастет тряпкой._   _Однако, не стоит забывать и про то, что:_  _Если мужчина требует порядка, он мужик что надо._  _Если женщина требует дисциплины - она неудовлетворенная стерва._  _Если мужчине не нравится какая-то женщина, это его личное мнение._  _Если женщине не нравится какая-то женщина, то это обычная женская зависть._  _Если мужчине не нравится какой-то мужчина, это его личное мнение._  _Если женщине не нравится какой-то мужчина, значит, она его хочет, а он ее - нет._  _Если мужчина добился повышения по службе, то он его заслужил._  _Если женщина продвинулась по службе, значит, пришлось пройти через множество постелей._  _Если мужчина написал гениальный роман, его признают гением._  _Если женщина написала гениальный роман, то, во-первых, это было давно, а во-вторых, за нее писал ее муж._  _Если мужчина флиртует с женщиной, значит, она ему нравится._  _Если женщина флиртует с мужчиной, то она весь стыд потеряла._  _Если мужчина говорит, то ему есть что сказать._  _Если женщина говорит, то ей хочется поговорить._  _Если мужчина пьет, то он имеет право иногда немного расслабиться._  _Если женщина пьет, то она алкоголичка._  _Если мужчина недоволен подчиненными, значит, они допустили ошибки._  _Если женщина недовольна подчиненными, значит, у нее предменструальный синдром._

----------


## Lampada

Наигравшись за компьютером, маленький сын подходит к отцу и спрашивает: 
- Пап, а что значит "Format Disc C complete?"  
Штирлиц увидел маляра, которой ходил по улицам и закрашивал все нецензурные слова на стенах домов. "Модератор", - подумал Штирлиц. 
Останавливает гаишник "Феррари-60", оттуда выходит девушка и спрашивает: 
- Простите, я что, слишком быстро ехала? 
- Нет, - отвечает постовой, - вы слишком низко летели!

----------


## Basil77

Breaking news about horrific crime in Estonia. World is shocked.

----------


## wanja

Злой диктатор-людоед Муамар Каддафи убил 10 тысяч ливийцев, подавляя оппозицию.
А добрый генерал Картер Хэм убил 12 тысяч ливийцев, подавляя Каддафи.
Так добро победило зло!
*******
В северной Африке обнаружено месторождение демократии. Разработка месторождения ведется бомбардировочным способом, традиционным в последнее время.

----------


## wanja

Согласно уставу ООН по борьбе с терроризмом, террористом автоматически считается тот, кого разбомбил лауреат Нобелевской Премии Мира.
**********
Журналист обращается к Саркози:
- Почему Вы бомбите Ливию?
- Так они террористы.
- А почему Вы решили, что они террористы?
- Так я же их бомблю!

----------


## wanja

Обама отказался вернуть Нобелевскую Премию Мира, мотивитуя тем, что уже истратил ее на мирные крылатые ракеты.
**************
Второй закон политической термодинамики: "Бомбы стремятся лететь туда, где нефть дешевле."
*****************
Британское министерство нефтяной промышленности закупило очередную партию бомбардировщиков.

----------


## Eric C.

- How do you get a bunch of commies to stand up for a madman bombing citizens of his country?
- Get the US and EU to stand up for the citizens!

----------


## Ramil

- Get the US and EU to stand up for the citizens oil!

----------


## wanja

22 век: Над земным шаром бессмысленно мечутся самолеты НАТО. Запасы нефти кончились везде.
******
Норвежский Нобелевский комитет принял решение в дальнейшем премию за укрепление мира выдавать в тротиловом эквиваленте.
*******
Слава богу, что в Антарктиде не нашли нефть.. А то, как представлю пингвинов-террористов!...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> - How do you get a bunch of commies to stand up for a madman bombing citizens of his country?
> - Get the US and EU to stand up for the citizens!

 People still make up jokes about commies? It's pathetic...

----------


## wanja

- Ты не знаешь, за что бомбят Каддафи?
- За то, что угнетал свой народ бесплатной едой, дешевыми кредитами и бензином по 14 центов...
- Вон оно как! Слава богу, что у нас есть "Единая Россия", которая никогда не допустит в стране такого беспредела!

----------


## wanja

Все-таки борьба за права цветных приносит свои плоды: Если раньше достаточно было подарить неграм бусы, чтобы они повели свое племя войной на другое племя, то теперь для этого нужна Нобелевская премия мира.
*********
Бей нефтеразведчиков, пособников НАТО!

----------


## Lampada

В кабинете психотерапевта врач спрашивает у пациента:
- Почему вы решили покончить жизнь самоубийством?
- Мне скучно жить.
- А вы думаете, что самоубийство вас развеселит?

----------


## wanja

*Сборная солянка из школьных сочинений:* 
Папа Карло вырубил Буратино.
Медведи увидели, что постель медвежонка измята, и поняли: здесь была Маша.
В Индии, начиная с детства, женский род ходит с точками на лбу.
Кругом было тихо, как будто все вымерли... Какая красота!
Первый акт Софьи и Молчалина произошел под лестницей.
В комнате громко тикали солнечные часы.
Лоси забежали во двор и обделались от страха.
Его глаза с нежностью смотрели друг на друга.
Стихотворение написано в рифму, что нередко наблюдается у поэта.
Суворов был настоящим мужчиной и спал с простыми солдатами.
Плотность населения Австралии составляет 4 квадратных человека на один метр.
Сзади у поросят находится кудрявый хвостик, по которому их отличают от других домашних животных.
В горницу вошел негр, румяный с мороза.
Старуха Изергиль была гордая и неприступная как танкист.
Первые успехи Пьера Безухова в любви были плохие - он сразу женился.
Пьер Безухов носил панталоны с высоким жабо.
Мальчик в лодке быстро греб коромыслами .
И тут боец вспомнил, что в кармане у него винтовка.
Декабристы накопили большую потенцию и излили ее на Сенатскую площадь.
Трактор мчался по полю, слегка попахивая...
Тельняшка у моряка была распахнута настежь.
Тело млекопитающего состоит из головы, туловища и четырёх пар ног.
Советский народ не только вершит дела на земле, но забрался и в космос.
Поэты XIX века были легкоранимыми людьми: их часто убивали на дуэлях.
Передо мной сидело невиданное зрелище. Это невиданное зрелище была Маруся.
Она не слышала от него ни одного ласкового слова, кроме слова дура.
На стене висели фрукты с изображением натюрморта.
Машинист поезда и сам не мог толком объяснить, как очутился на Анне Карениной.
Кащей Бессмертный хранил свою смерть в одном из двух яиц, сбивая с толку Иванушку.
К автобусу бежала одевающаяся по моде женщина, а за ней аккуратно бреющийся мужчина.
Как перевозили революционеры свои листовки? В чемоданах с двойной подошвой.
Дятел уселся и стал грызть дерево.
В фамусовском обществе слышались не только французские слова, но и нижегородские.
В клетке сидит мой пернатый друг - хомячок.
Отелло рассвирипело и задушило Дездемону.
А на груди у него была белая мошонка.
Борис не пожалел для друга ни последнего куска хлеба, ни последнего патрона.
Петр Заломов нес красное знамя, по поводу чего все время вспоминал мать.
Серая Шейка грустно опустила зад в ледяную воду...
По площади чеканя шаг, прошли танки.
Медведь выкопал яму под пальмой, открыл пасть, засунул в неё лапу и упал в зимнюю спячку.
Обломов разложил Ольгу на диване.
Шелковистые, белокурые локоны выбивались из под её кружевного фартука.
Рембрант стоял под дождём в семейных трусах и блаженно улыбался...
Я бросился спать и на меня напала мысль.
Крестьянин был зажиточный: он имел свиней и жену.
Корова - это большое животное с четырьмя ногами по углам.
Из сочинения: Живописца поразила поза её лица.
Из-за тучи выглянул луч солнца и огрел кукушонка.
Богдан Хмельницкий послал русскому царю телеграмму.
Сидит Аленушка на камешке, а в заду у нее темный лес чернеется...
Наташа была истинно русской натурой, очень любила природу и часто ходила на двор.
И собака ушла, с благодарностью виляя хвостом. Hе многие люди могли бы так сделать!
Длинными зимними холодными вечерами она вязала длинные зимние холодные свитера.
Лoдка самым наглым oбразoм приставала к берегу.
Полковник танцевал с дочерью мензурку.
Дождь бывает грибной, проливной, мелкий и крупнокалиберный.
Кактус упал на кота и взвыл от боли.
У нас в лесу зимой не осталось ни одной певчей птицы, кроме вороны.
В открытую форточку ворвался сквозняк, шустрый, как веник.
Пока мушкетеры не привезли королеве подвески, она вешала на уши лапшу.

----------


## Eric C.

> *Сборная солянка из школьных сочинений:*
> ...

 Awesome!  ::  
I'm glad you turned from that political scum to real jokes. Keep on!

----------


## E-learner

*из экзаменационных работ ЕГЭ-2009* 
Экономический кризис нанес определенный ущерб благосостоянию моей семьи, однако я заставил себя думать об этом как можно меньше, потому что моей задачей было сдать экзамены, точно также и работники Сталинградской ГРЭС должны были снабдить город энергией и светом. 
Кругом были xаус и разруха. 
Проявив стойкость и мужество, они доказали, что наше государство крепкий орешек 
(Вся работа...): Самая большая проблема была со светом. Гитлеровцы хотели отрезать весь город, но у них ничего не вышло. Мое мнение согласно с мнением автора, потому что в военные годы все были как единое целое. Даже дети помогали, как могут. В тексте написано, что мальчику оторвало ногу, но он хотел остаться на ГРЭС. А сейчас что? Кругом преступники. После проблем со светом пошла проблема с водой. Но мы не сдавались и все стабилизировалось. Главное только захотеть посильнее. Все дружненько взялись и все получилось. Я считаю, что раньше было лучше, чем сейчас.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *из экзаменационных работ ЕГЭ-2009*
> Кругом были xаус и разруха.

 Да-да, кругом один хаус. Страшно жить. )

----------


## Eric C.

> Проявив стойкость и мужество, они доказали, что наше государство крепкий орешек

 I just wonder what eventually happened to them...

----------


## Eric C.

> (Вся работа...): Самая большая проблема была со светом. Гитлеровцы хотели отрезать весь город, но у них ничего не вышло. Мое мнение согласно с мнением автора, потому что в военные годы все были как единое целое. Даже дети помогали, как могут. В тексте написано, что мальчику оторвало ногу, но он хотел остаться на ГРЭС. А сейчас что? Кругом преступники. После проблем со светом пошла проблема с водой. Но мы не сдавались и все стабилизировалось. Главное только захотеть посильнее. Все дружненько взялись и все получилось. Я считаю, что раньше было лучше, чем сейчас.

 And that one was written by a 17-year-old person? Looks more like a 5-year-old boy's essay...

----------


## Marcus

> У нас в лесу зимой не осталось ни одной певчей птицы, кроме вороны.

 Ворона относится к подотряду певчих птиц.

----------


## Ramil

Сходство раковой клетки и чиновника: 
Раковая клетка:
Изначально задумывалась как клетка здоровой ткани, совершающая полезную работу во благо организма.	  
Чиновник:
Изначально задумывался как сотрудник госучреждения, совершающий полезную работу во благо общества. 
Раковая клетка:
Потребляет ресурсы организма, не производя полезной работы, а тратя их исключительно на собственное жизнеобеспечение и размножение.	  
Чиновник:
Потребляет ресурсы государства, не производя полезной работы, а тратя их исключительно на собственное жизнеобеспечение и размножение. 
Раковая клетка:
Размножается в количествах, превышающих потребность организма в клетках данной ткани.	  
Чиновник:
Размножается в количествах, превышающих потребность государства в госслужащих. 
Раковая клетка:
Вытесняет здоровые клетки. 
Чиновник:
Вытесняет некоррумпированных чиновников, не желающих играть по их правилам. 
Раковая клетка:
В долговременной перспективе делает организм неконкурентоспособным по сравнению с другими.	  
Чиновник:
В долговременной перспективе делает государство неконкурентоспособным по сравнению с другими. 
Раковая клетка:
Начиная с определенной стадии болезнь неизлечима. 
Чиновник:
Начиная с определенной стадии болезнь неизлечима. 
Раковая клетка:
На некоторое время помогает хирургическое вмешательство 
Чиновник:
СССР, 1937 год

----------


## Lampada

- Циля, я тебя умоляю - давай разведёмся! У меня уже нет сил больше так жить!
- Нет, Яша, вдовой взял - вдовой и оставишь...  
- Товарищи, Партия дает вам отвественное поручение. Полетите на Солнце.
- Но мы же там сгорим!
- Вы что думаете, в Политбюро дураки сидят? Полетите ночью!

----------


## Lampada

Доpогая Cлужба поддеpжки!
В пpошлом году я пpоизвела обновление пpогpамм на компьютеpе: вместо Пpиятель 5.0 я установила Муж 1.0 и заметила, что новая пpогpамма стала пpоизводить неожиданные изменения в финансовых модулях и огpаничила доступ к пpиложениям типа цветы и ювелиp, котоpые пpекpасно pаботали под упpавлением Пpиятель 5.0.
Кpоме того, Муж 1.0 удалил многие дpугие ценные пpогpаммы, напpимеp, Романтика 9.9, и одновpеменно установил Футбол 5.0, Гаpаж 4.5 и Телевизоp 6.0. Пpогpамма Разговоp 8.0 больше не запускается, а пpи запуске пpогpаммы Убоpка Дома 2.6, вся система зависает. Я пpобовала запустить Hытье 5.3, но pезультатов не добилась.
Пожалуйста, помогите!
Отчаявшаяся. 
Доpогая Отчаявшаяся,
Пpосим иметь в виду, что Пpиятель 5.0 - это дешёвая игpа, а Муж 1.0 - целая опеpационная система. Попpобуйте ввести команду С:/Я-СЧИТАЛА-ЧТО-ТЫ-МЕHЯ-ЛЮБИШЬ, а потом установите на компьютеp пpогpамму Слёзы 6.2. Муж 1.0 пpи этом автоматически выполнит две пpогpаммы: Виновен 3.0 и Цветы 7.0.
Hо вы должны помнить, что злоупотpебление этим может вызвать запуск пpогpамм Унылое Молчание 2.5 или Пиво 6.1. Пиво 6.1 - очень опасная пpогpамма, котоpая создает звуковые файлы в фоpмате гpомкий хpап. Hи в коем случае не устанавливайте утилиту Теща 1.0 или дpугую веpсию пpогpаммы Пpиятель. Эти пpогpаммы не поддеpживаются и вызовут кpах системы Муж 1.0.
В целом, Муж 1.0 - это пpекpасная пpогpамма, но у нее огpаничена память, и новые пpогpаммы часто поначалу не запускаются. Подумайте над пpиобpетением дpугих пpогpамм, улучшающих pаботу Муж 1.0. Лично я pекомендую следующие: Гоpячая Пища 3.6, Кpасивое Бельё 4.2 и Хоpошее Hастpоение 1.1.
С уважением, Служба поддеpжки

----------


## Eric C.

> Доpогая Cлужба поддеpжки!
> В пpошлом году я пpоизвела обновление пpогpамм на компьютеpе: вместо Пpиятель 5.0 я установила Муж 1.0 и заметила, что новая пpогpамма стала пpоизводить неожиданные изменения в финансовых модулях и огpаничила доступ к пpиложениям типа цветы и ювелиp, котоpые пpекpасно pаботали под упpавлением Пpиятель 5.0.
> Кpоме того, Муж 1.0 удалил многие дpугие ценные пpогpаммы, напpимеp, Романтика 9.9, и одновpеменно установил Футбол 5.0, Гаpаж 4.5 и Телевизоp 6.0. Пpогpамма Разговоp 8.0 больше не запускается, а пpи запуске пpогpаммы Убоpка Дома 2.6, вся система зависает. Я пpобовала запустить Hытье 5.3, но pезультатов не добилась.
> Пожалуйста, помогите!
> Отчаявшаяся. 
> Доpогая Отчаявшаяся,
> Пpосим иметь в виду, что Пpиятель 5.0 - это дешёвая игpа, а Муж 1.0 - целая опеpационная система. Попpобуйте ввести команду С:/Я-СЧИТАЛА-ЧТО-ТЫ-МЕHЯ-ЛЮБИШЬ, а потом установите на компьютеp пpогpамму Слёзы 6.2. Муж 1.0 пpи этом автоматически выполнит две пpогpаммы: Виновен 3.0 и Цветы 7.0.
> Hо вы должны помнить, что злоупотpебление этим может вызвать запуск пpогpамм Унылое Молчание 2.5 или Пиво 6.1. Пиво 6.1 - очень опасная пpогpамма, котоpая создает звуковые файлы в фоpмате гpомкий хpап. Hи в коем случае не устанавливайте утилиту Теща 1.0 или дpугую веpсию пpогpаммы Пpиятель. Эти пpогpаммы не поддеpживаются и вызовут кpах системы Муж 1.0.
> В целом, Муж 1.0 - это пpекpасная пpогpамма, но у нее огpаничена память, и новые пpогpаммы часто поначалу не запускаются. Подумайте над пpиобpетением дpугих пpогpамм, улучшающих pаботу Муж 1.0. Лично я pекомендую следующие: Гоpячая Пища 3.6, Кpасивое Бельё 4.2 и Хоpошее Hастpоение 1.1.
> С уважением, Служба поддеpжки

 Seemingly, this one's from there as well: 
НАБЛЮДЕНИЕ ОПЫТНОГО ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ. 
В прошлом году один мой друг заапгрейдил Девушку 1.0 до Жены 1.0 
и обнаружил, что она занимает кучу памяти и оставляет очень мало 
системных ресурсов для других приложений. И недавно он заметил, что 
Жена 1.0 еще и запускает дочерние процессы, которые тоже отнимают 
ценные ресурсы. Ни в рекламных листках, ни в документации такой 
феномен не был описан, хотя по информации, полученной от других 
пользователей, подобного и следовало ожидать в связи с природой 
данного приложения.
Вдобавок ко всему Жена 1.0 инсталлируется таким образом, что всегда
запускается при инициализации системы и следит за процессом работы. 
Он обнаружил, что некоторые приложения, в том числе Футбол 10.3, 
Пивцо 1.5 и Рыбалка 7.0 вообще перестали работать в его системе, 
вызывая аварийный сброс при попытке выполнения (хотя никогда раньше 
таких проблем не было).
При инсталляции Жена 1.0 не предоставляет выбора, устанавливая
нежелательные добавки, вроде Тещи 55.8 и бета-релиза Шурина. Также
кажется, что производительность системы падает с каждым днем.
В следующем релизе Жены 2.0 нам хотелось бы увидеть такие
возможности: кнопка "Не напоминай мне больше"; кнопка минимизации; 
опция в Uninstall, позволяющая установить Жену 2.0 таким образом, 
чтобы в любой момент можно было удалить ее без потери cash и других 
системных ресурсов; опция, позволяющая запустить сеть в режиме 
неразборчивости, что сделает функцию опробования системного 
оборудования значительно более полезной.
Лично я решил избежать всех головных болей, связанных с Женой 1.0 
и продолжать использовать Девушку 2.0. Но все равно у меня с ней 
возникли проблемы.
Оказывается, невозможно поставить Девушку 2.0 поверх системы с
Девушкой 1.0: сперва необходимо удалить Девушку 1.0. Другие пользователи
говорят, что это очень старая ошибка, и что я должен был бы о ней знать.
Говорят, разные версии Девушек конфликтуют по поводу совместного
использования порта ввода-вывода. Думаю, они давно могли бы и 
исправить такую глупую ошибку. Хуже того, программа удаления 
Девушки 1.0 работает нестабильно, иногда оставляя в системе следы 
работы приложения.
Еще один неприятный момент: все версии Девушки постоянно выводят
короткие надоедливые сообщения о необходимости апгрейда до Жены 1.0. 
ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ ОБ ОШИБКЕ 
У жены 1.0 есть недокументированная ошибка. Если попытаться
установить Любовницу 1.1 без удаления Жены 1.0. Жена 1.0 уничтожит все
файлы MS Money и затем сама себя удалит. Затем Любовница 1.1 откажется
продолжать установку, заявляя о недостаточности ресурсов. 
КАК ОБОЙТИ ОШИБКУ 
Чтобы обойти описанную выше ошибку, попробуйте установить 
Любовницу 1.1 на другой системе и никогда не запускайте приложения 
для передачи данных вроде LapLink 6.0. Также берегитесь аналогичных 
shareware-приложений, способных перенести вирусы и заразить Жену 1.0.
Еще одно решение - работать с Любовницей 1.0 анонимно через
провайдера. Но и здесь приходится быть осторожным, чтобы случайно 
не скачать себе по UseNet вирус, и подсадить ресурсы MS Money.

----------


## Lampada

Да, это старые хохмы. 
"_Posted 20 Nov 2002_  _Last year I upgraded from Girlfriend 7.0 to Wife 1.0 and noticed that the new program began unexpected child processing that took up a lot of space and valuable resources. No mention of this phenomenon was included in the product brochure. In addition, Wife 1.0 installs itself into all other programs and launches during system initialization, where it monitors all other system activity. Applications such as Smoking 10.3, Boozing 2.5 and Saturday Night Pubs 5.0 no longer run, crashing the system whenever selected. I cannot keep Wife 1.0 in the background while attempting to run some of my other favorite applications like Night Club 4.3, Dance 'n' Drink 2.0 and Bachelor Party 7.77. I am thinking about going back to Girlfriend 7.0, but the uninstall does not work on this program. Once I tried to uninstall Wife 1.0 but got this error:_   _"General Protection Fault in module house security. The Un-installation will abort."_   _Can you help me, please?_   _Here's the reply from tech support:_  _Subject: Re: Failed Upgrade_   _This is a very common problem among men, but it is due mostly to a primary misconception. Many people upgrade from Girlfriend 7.0 to Wife 1.0 with the idea that Wife 1.0 is merely a UTILITIES & ENTERTAINMENT program. Wife 1.0 is actually an OPERATING SYSTEM and designed by its creator to run everything. It is unlikely you would be able to purge Wife 1.0and still convert back to Girlfriend 7.0. It is impossible to uninstall, delete, or purge Wife 1.0 from the system once installed. You cannot go back to Girlfriend 7.0 because Wife 1.0 is not designed to do this. Some have tried to install Girlfriend 8.0 or Wife 2.0 but end up with more problem that the original system. Look in your manual under "Warnings-Alimony/Child Support;" this was given to you at the time of registration with Wife 1.0. I recommend you keep Wife 1.0 and just deal with the situation. Having Wife 1.0 installed myself I might also suggest you read the entire section regarding General Partnership Faults (GPF's).! The best course of action will be to enter the command C:\APOLOGIZE . In fact I would suggest you use this command every time Wife 1.0 crashes on your system. Wife 1.0 is a great program, but very high maintenance. Consider buying additional software to improve the performance of Wife 1.0. I recommend Flowers 2.1 and Chocolates 5.0 or Movies 4.5. Do not under any circumstances install Visual Secretary With Short Skirt 3.3. This is not a supported application for Wife 1.0 and is likely to cause irreversible damage to the operating system. Recent surveys show add-ons like Visual Dress 2.0, Diamond Necklace 3.0 and Quick Tour To Church 1.0 are the best Third Party Tools supported by Wife 1.0 to allow it to run smoothly and effectively. Best of Luck!"_

----------


## Lampada

*Учительские перлы*:  _Ребята, посмотрите на меня - перед вами молекула водорода..._  _Пpопиловый спиpт пить нельзя, поэтому его фоpмулу писать не будем._  _7 - число магическое: 7 дней в неделе, 7 пальцев на руке..._  _Летят N самолетов, нет N мало - К и оба реактивные..._  _Возьмёте график и крестиками поставите галочки._  _Давайте для простоты возьмем матрицу 7-го порядка._  _Я завтра неожиданно дам вам контрольную._  _Слово always вам о чем-нибудь говорит? Девочки, опустите руки!_  _Вы мне врёте, товарищ студент, но я вам верю._  _Всё, я кончил, сотрите с доски!_  _Это будет абсолютно точно равно приблизительно следующему..._  _Все это называется одним словом: устойчивость решений системы дифференциальных уравнений._  _Вы уже достаточно взрослые, чтобы поговорить с вами о том, как устроена печень._ ________________________________   
– Закройте окно: дует как из ведра. 
– Когда мы все соберемся в одном месте... 
– Матрешка – полезная игрушка. Дети должны уметь вставлять одно в другое. 
– На самом деле Христос родился лет за пять до Рождества Христова. 
– Петрова сегодня нет? Это надо отметить. 
– Подождите, вы и так на меня какую кучу уже навалили! 
– Представьте себе числовую ось, на которой расположены числа. 
– "Про это" надо показывать по кобельному телевидению 
– Разделите страницу на две половинки: одна побольше, другая поменьше. 
– Смотрела недавно фильм с Бельмондой...  _- Guard в переводе на русский означает "секьюрити"._  _– Аэроплан – это старый летальный аппарат._  _– В научном плане вы ведь еще только возникаете..._  _– Вставят, вставят, а сказать ничего не могут._  _– Вы слушайте, соображайте и краем уха пишите._  _– Жизнь дается человеку один раз и на всю жизнь._  _– Закрой окно с той стороны._  _– Учительница – ученику, стоящему у доски: Опозорился – вытирай!_  _– Эмиль Золя был юным натуралистом._  _– Эти определения должны отскакивать от вас, как зубы._  _– Я вам черным по белому сказала..._  _– Я от вас камня на камне не оставлю!_ 
Пусть вон тот желтый кубик будет для наглядности синим шариком.  
Я не могу, когда на меня смотрят 25 глаз!  
Всё в ваших интересах: чем быстрее уберёте класс, тем быстрее пойдёте мыть коридор.  
Запись в дневнике: "Пришел на урок физкультуры без трусов."  
Запись в дневнике: Ваш ребенок боится козла больше, чем меня. Физрук.  
Нарисуем бесконечно малый треугольник. Нет плохо видно - нарисуем побольше.   
Я пошла в туалет, сидите тихо, дверь открыта, я всё слышу.  
Учитель астрономии: "Ребята, Земля, она ведь крутится набекрень. И вот угол этого бекреня равен..."  
Запись в дневнике: На уроке ботаники съел наглядное пособие. Тов. родители, давайте деньги ребенку на завтрак!  
Лектор опоздавшей девушке: Девушка, ну, раз вы пришли, то раздевайся и работай.  
Студент, вы что, действительно такой умный? 
-Кто, я? 
-Ну не я же!  
Знания половым путем не передаются.  
Девушка в заду, пересядьте ко мне на переднее место.  
Герой-десантник способен остановить танк с помощью малой саперной лопатки, а при наличии большой - его и закопать  
После Павла I на российском престоле женщин больше не было.  
Спросит вас продавец в магазине формулу Гаусса-Остроградского... А вы ее не знаете!  
Студентам просьба сдать хвосты  
Запись в дневнике: "Кувыркался без мата."   
"Всем встать - я кончил!" - сказал один преподаватель закончив лекцию...   
Мальчики, теперь понятно, почему вас девочки не уважают - вашего достоинства не видно.  
Советские микропроцессоры - самые лучшие микропроцессоры в мире: имеют 16 ножек и... две ручки - для переноски.  
ГО: при бомбёжке большую опасность представляют осколки стёкол, поэтому при угрозе нападения промежности надо закладывать кирпичами.   
Молодой человек после пары, на которую не ходил, встречает лектора (того самого):
МЧ - Извините, я немного опоздал...):
Л - Да ты вообще ни хрена не пришел! 
Запись в дисциплинарной тетради: Жонглировал яйцами на перемене.  
Тихо подкрался, бесшумно лязгая гусеницами...  
Я академиев не кончал, но высшее образованое вам даду!  
Построиться в верхнем правом углу зала.  
Итак, мои юные партизаны, начинаю допрос по прошлой теме.  
Ребята, уходя переворачивайте, пожалуйста, парты и стулья.  
Сперматозоид соединяется с яйцеклеткой, и потом получаются такие красавцы, как вы.  
Откачаем оттуда вакуум...  
Когда Князь Владимир, по традиции, умер, начались междоусобицы.  
Вы что, первый раз с Луны свалились?  
- Кто здесь сидит из 9Б?
- Я. А что?
- Из какого ты класса?  
Эта постоянная меняется в пределах...  
Я жалею студентов, но на экзамене я сам себя не узнаю, я невменяем!  
Драгомиров М.И. (1830-1905) - активный участник войны 1812 года. 
Почему я должна на вас, как милиционер, лаять? У меня еще хвост не вырос! 
Нехорошо так себя вести, ведь вас видно и сверху, и снизу. 
Как мне надоело вызывать в школу твоих родителей! Уж лучше бы ты сиротой родился. 
Прекратите разговаривать! Ти-хо! О господи! Пулемет бы мне на стол! 
А сейчас открываем половые органы и внимательно их изучаем! 
Три дня в школу не ходил, а уже в туалет захотел. 
Девочки, не пытайтесь надевать короткие юбки на урок географии - учитель все равно женат. 
Если я еще увижу, что вы там на задних рядах ведете нестуденческий образ жизни... 
Юноши могут падать на грудь, а девушкам - из-за особых очертаний лучше бочком. 
Итак, мои юные партизаны, начинаю допрос по прошлой теме. 
Хватит болтать, а то весь класс пересажу на первую парту. 
Иди и скажи своей маме, что ты выпил у учителя литр крови! 
Дима! Открой окна и гони из класса всех, чтобы воздух не портили. 
Микробы попадают в наш организм с руками.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо, посмеялась.  ::

----------


## wanja

-Николай Николаевич, как вам не стыдно? Вы сорок лет прожили с женой, а теперь оставили её и женились на молодой!
-Да что вы понимаете! Со старой женой ночью измучаешься: то ей валидол подай, то капли, то форточку открой-закрой. Ужас! А с молодой как хорошо: вечером уйдёт, утром придёт, всю ночь спишь спокойно.
**********
Древнее славянское поверье: кто в ночь на Ивана Купала найдёт цветущий папоротник, тот в школе прогуливал ботанику.

----------


## wanja

SMS-ки литературных героев. 
Она утонула. Герасим 
Срочно уточни расписание поездов на Москву. Анна 
Я его выбросил. Фродо. 
Что-то ты, Герасим, не договариваешь. Муму. 
Наф, мы на рынке, что брать? гипсокартон или прям кирпичи? Ниф и Нуф 
Желаю счастья, вы прекрасная пара, в постели Мальвина бревно бревном. Пьеро. 
У меня две новости: хорошая и плохая. From: Пандора 
Нашел невод, пошел за рыбой, тебе чего-нибудь пожелать? Дед. 
Не волнуйтесь, я даже волка уделал! Подробности по возвращении. Колобок. 
Это шутка была, про черевички! И где тебя черт носит?! Оксана. 
Герда, ? Вечнасть? или? Ветчность?? Если что, спроси Ганса, он знает. Кай. 
Ветер переменился, счастливо оставаться. Няня 
Платок и бусы купил. Ищу цветочек. Папа. 
Иванушка, я за тридевять земель, жду. Василиса. 
Горыныч, делай крылья, к тебе муромские с предъявой. Яга. 
Мама, тут какой-то серый под окнами, говорит доставка продуктов. На козла не похож. Мы заказывали? Семеро козлят. 
Буду поздно, не забудь помолиться на ночь. Отелло. 
Дорогой, ужин в 7. Пенелопа. 
Лена, ты где? Быстро домой, а то будет хуже. Менелай. 
Емеля, до дворца не дошла, стою в пробке на невском. Печь 
Задержусь. Готовь печень. Орел. 
Парис, Виагры больше нет. Справляйся сам. Афродита. 
)))))))))))))))))))))))))) Чеширский кот. 
В ж*пу кроликов, грибы и гусениц! больше после обеда не сплю. Алиса. 
Мама в больнице, я тебя заберу из школы. Гумберт. 
Дедушка, адрес скажи! From: Ваня 
Тут сам черт ногу сломит! Воланд. 
Под ноги надо было смотреть, уроды. Аннушка. 
Куплю стулья. Остап. 
И назрена мне эта тыква? Золушка 
Кай, снежная королева? динамо! Герда 
Твой хвост? у Совы. Пух 
Мелофон у меня. Я дома. Алиса 
Молилась. Жду. Дездемона. 
Трудно быть багом. Электроник 
Володя, во сколько стрелка? Место помню. Глеб. 
Разбодяженный. Алиса 
Козел ты, Иванушка. Старшая сестра 
Чудищем он мне нравился больше. Настенька. 
Ты здесь? Я на третьем, давай пересечемся. Данте. 
Лиз, ты че, обиделась? Эраст. 
Пряжи купи. Пенелопа 
Мой тебе совет? смени кодировку, сойдется. Герда 
Ну и куда ты рванул? Дедал 
Ну и на$рали вы тут. Геракл 
Хоть травы с собой привези, весь осот скурила. Офелия 
Твоя благоверная шизанулась, с зеркалом общается. Прячусь у кентов. Белоснежка 
Друган, давай в пятницу сходим в кабак, выпьем? Я угощаю. Сальери 
Папа, хлеба и рыбы на всех не хватит! Что делать? 
Не там свернули. Бензин кончился, труба сейчас сдохнет. Сделай что-нибудь. Сусанин 
Папа, я все сдал! Павлик 
Отправь эту SMS двадцати друзьям, и фея Динь-Динь выживет! Питер 
Бык порвал нить. Есть запасной вариант? Тесей 
Половина двенадцатого! Герман, ты где? 
В семь в центре зала. Минотавр 
Что делаю? Трахаю. Тибидохаю. Старик Хоттабыч 
Пишу с английского номера. Подвески забрал, скоро буду. Д?Арт 
Задержался у Татьяны, Ленский, начинайте без меня, подъеду к своему выстрелу. Онегин 
Мама, я скучаю. Гарри the message was not delivered: the recipient does not exist 
Дождись своего трамвая. Берлиоз. 
Дождусь. Макс Фрай. 
Пушкин, с*ка, ты сам-то когда-нить изумруды грыз??? Белочка 
Патрикевна, где, мля, рыба, нах, большая и маленькая? Всю *опу отморозил, мля, на этом гребаном пруду! Волк 
Земля. Санников 
Ребята, приезжайте скорей, знаю классное место для дайвинга. Саша Невский 
to gerasim: всплываю. ты рад? 
Как лист перед травой? Ты чо ваще обкурился? сивка бурка 
Я быстро? одна нога здесь, другая там! А. Каренина 
Блин, когда же я высплюсь? Красавица. 
ДА! И я! Брут. 
Они все больные! Айболит 
Муха, извини, задерживаюсь с вылетом, пауку большой привет и приятного аппетита. маленький комарик 
Папа, скоро буду. Иисус 
Красную или синюю? Нео 
Тайлер! почему сообщения от тебя приходят с моего номера? 
А у Диснея я бы выжила, слышишь, Ганс! Русалочка 
Сны пронумеровала. Что дальше делать? Вера Павловна 
Вскрытие показало, что пациент переедал. Лесорубы 
Ждунимагу. Пенелопа 
Олег, смотри под ноги! Конь 
Лебедь, щуку захвати, классно оттянемся. Рак 
Ахиллес, вы коня забыли. Менелай 
Подарок. В зубы не смотреть. Ахиллес 
Скока пацанов брать с собой? Черномор 
Кто со мной на каток? Саша Невский 
Мяч утонул. Сижу, тупо реву. Таня. 
Преображенский, купите пачку Педигри. П. П. 
Достопочтимый сэр! Обстоятельства задерживают, нагоню на болотах. Ваша Собака.

----------


## wanja

Казахско-русский разговорник: 
Аксакал-ярлык - пенсионное удостоверение
Дебил-бахча - Поле чудес
Бабай-Мазай - известное стихотворение Некрасова
Кирдык-арба - катафалк
Кирдык-мангал - крематорий
Колотун-арба - вагон-рефрижератор
Тенге-басмач - налоговый инспектор
Арматур-батыр - Терминатор
саксаул-батыр - Буратино
Шайтан-сквозняк - кондиционер
Шампур-батыр - Д'Артаньян
Кошмар-ханум - Баба-Яга
Гуталин-бола - негритёнок
Ишак-матрос - зебра
Кирдык-кишлак - кладбище
Кирдык-кольцо - кольцо Всевластья
Кыз-балык - русалка
Шайтан-арба - Московский метрополитен им. В. И. Ленина
Душман-апа - тёща
Вертолёт-бола - Карлсон
Колотун-бабай - Дед Мороз
Автоген-гюрза - Змей Горыныч
Шайтан-баши – аццкий сотона
Кальян-арба – паровоз
Ишак-базар – политические прения
Ведро-башка-батыр – рыцарь
Гудзон-кишлак - Нью-Иорк
Бардак-сакля - квартира творческой личности
Кирдык-баул – ядерный чемоданчик
Гламур-ханум – манекенщица
Ик-Пук-вода – кока-кола
Трепло-арык – радиовещательный канал
Урюк-листва – гербарий
Дебил-бахча – «Фабрика звёзд»
Билайн-летун – пчела
Кишлак-билайн-летун – пасека
Бигмак-чайхана – «Макдональдс»
Арык-кишка – пожарный шланг
Юрта-бабай – домовой
Кирдык-кино – боевик
Арык-лохань - ванная
Интернет-баши - провайдер
Шайтан-мороз - холодильник
Шайтан-огонь - зажигалка
Шайтан-казан - плита
Гламур-акын - Сергей Зверев
Шайтан-труба – гранатомет
Шайтан-башмак – кирзовый сапог
Бурка-юрта - плащ-палатка
Буль-буль-сарай - вино-водочный магазин
Кирдык-оглы – полный пушистый северный зверёк
Тупим-бахча - конопляное поле.
Юрта-обрыгай-углы – ресторан
Аффтаген-акын - аффтар жжот
Кирдык-сакля - морг
Арматур-акын - музыкант-металлист
Шайтан-окно – ICQ
Сакля-бардак - вечеринка
Сакля-кирдык - after-party
Колотун-айран - мороженое
Ништяк-кызым - Снегурочка
Ханум-арба – розовый мерседес
Кизяк-шашлык – гамбургер
Гуталин-ханум – негритянка
Искандер-сарай - Александровский дворец
Раскумар-кызым - Алиса в Стране Чудес
Якши-малай - Мальчиш-Кибальчиш
Кизяк-малай - Мальчиш-Плохиш
Пингвин-экран - ОС Линукс
Подьезд-апа - консьержка
Церетел-болван - памятник работы Церетели
Кирдык-сарай - развалины
Кишмиш-надой - виноделье
Чучмек-оглы – местный, абориген
Шайтан-вода - водка
Бакшиш-тэнге - взятка

----------


## it-ogo

> Шайтан-вода - водка

 Похоже, нінешнее поколение юмористов уже не знает, что означает диалог 
- Араке бар?
- Араке йок.

----------


## wanja

В провинциальном театре празднуется юбилей.
В небольшой гримерке сидят два неприглашенных актера - комик и трагик.
На столе бутылка дешевой водочки, баночка с огурчиками.
Трагик (выпивая водочку, закусывая огурчиком):
- М-мда... Не пригласили... Забыли...
Комик (выпивая водочку и закусывая огурчиком)
- М-мда... Не пригласили (рот расплывается в улыбке) - помнят ещё!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Похоже, нінешнее поколение юмористов уже не знает, что означает диалог 
> - Араке бар?
> - Араке йок.

 И что это означает?

----------


## it-ogo

- Водка есть?
- Водки нет. 
Предположительно по-узбекски, но, я думаю, во всех тюркских языках что-то вроде того. Пролетарии всей страны умели объясниться на эту тему. Интернационализм, однако.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> - Водка есть?
> - Водки нет.
> Предположительно по-узбекски, но, я думаю, во всех тюркских языках что-то вроде того. Пролетарии всей страны умели объясниться на эту тему. Интернационализм, однако.

 А-а-а.. Спасибо. Полезная тема. )

----------


## wanja

Обнаружила у себя три новые морщинки подмышками со стороны спины. Я в шоке!.. Спала с сорокалетним стариком, может, от этого? Скажите, можно заразиться от старика морщинками?
Испужанна 
Муж увидел меня в томатно-горчичной маске с огурцами на глазах и едва не ткнул вилкой…
Лицеистка 
Такая же беда: муж повадился съедать мою ночную маску. Хочет, чтобы я постарела или просто не наедается? А сегодня попросил сделать селёдочную маску или пельменную…
Очароватка 
Девочки, я стала ходить в тренажёрный зал и за два месяца вышла замуж за тамошнего охранника, всем рекомендую!
Just Mary 
А я начала ходить на шейпинг и за месяц сбросила 20 тыщ рублей!
Красотуша 
Решила сделать фотоэпиляцию и для начала общёлкала все проблемные места фотоаппаратом «Никон». Эй, касмитолаги, фотки смотреть тут!
Фспышка 
Начала заниматься на велотренажёре, чтобы сбросить вес, и обнаружила, что это очень трудно, особенно слазить с тренажёра. А вдруг кто-то другой на него сядет?! И ещё. Кто-нибудь выходил замуж за велотренажёр?
Золотая педалистка 
Мой муж постоянно засматривается на красивых юношей. Как увидит его где-нибудь в шкафу или под кроватью, так всё смотрит, смотрит. А на меня ноль внимания. Может, он от меня что-то скрывает?
Падкая женщина 
Я работаю преподавателем органической химии в институте органической химии. Ко мне часто домой приходят студенты, занимаются со мной сексом, а потом протягивают зачётки. Что за странный способ благодарить меня за полученные знания? Неужели им трудно купить шампанское или конфеты?
Замша-Деканша 
Безудержно разрастается зона бикини. Что делать?!!!
Кудряшка Ссю 
Провела две «чистки мозга» по Малахову, трижды лечилась по методу Агафурова, дышала по Кащенко, а прыщик на носу так и не прошёл. Что делать?
Медуза Гормона 
Хочу сделать пирсинг второго подбородка. Кто-нибудь пробовал?
Puzanna 
Кривые ноги с жирными ляжками: куда на них сходить?
Фэтима 
Можно ли парню видеть всё это??? Куда кто прячет магазинские чеки?
Shopping Blue 
Сколько нужно делать пшиков, чтобы точно не пахло подмышками?
Ambrozina 
Девочки! Надо спать на досках и питаться отрубями, а красота придёт сама собой!
Ефросиняя 
Месяц ежедневно втирала в лицо омолаживающий крем. Как теперь быстро убрать мозоли с лица?
Pussy Face 
У меня из-за пирсинга в пуп отвис живот. Переставила пирсинг на ягодицы — отвис зад. Что мне делать?! Куда поставить этот чёртов пирсинг?
Трясопузка 
Люди, просветите: надо брить сами ноги или волосы на ногах?
Пупсег 
На рентгене я какая-то уродина... Можно как-то угламурить снимки?
Свецкая Львитса 
Удалила волосы подмышками, теперь очень о них скучаю. Есть, кто ещё скучает по волосам и по каким?
Себорритка 
Важно ли красиво лежать во время секса? Или можно просто лежать?
Манька Сублимация 
Вредно ли загорать в выключенном солярии?
Солярка 
Можно ли загорать лицом в микроволновке с грилем? А на ксероксе?
Chocoladka 
Вчера уснула лицом в салате, утром проснулась — кожа молодая-молодая! Всем рекомендую греческий и 400 водки — это чудо!
Стаканида 
Сделала впервые эпиляцию. После неё выяснилось, что у меня очень кривые ноги. Что посоветуете?
Пушистик

----------


## wanja

Спросонья - это когда пытаешься среди продуктов в холодильнике найти джинсы... А с похмелья - это когда находишь. 
Другие дети в магазинах клянчат "Купи мультфильм", а моя правильная - бежит с диском и вопросом "Папа, СКАЧАЕШЬ мне этот мультик?!" 
Отрывок из задания для 1 класса: "Ё__к от страха пытается съе__ться!". Задание - вставить слог "жи". 
Неопытный вор-карманник довёл свою жертву до оргазма. 
Как же неудобно писать письмо немцу, с копией японцу, что мы 9-ого мая не работаем из-за Дня Победы. 
Население Китая растет, потому что вся резина уходит на кроссовки. 
Британские ученые утверждают: "К 2050 году нас будет 10 миллиардов". Фигня какая-то... Нахрен нам 10 миллиардов британских ученых? 
Сначала мне не везло с женщинами, теперь женщинам не везет со мной. 
Если сапёр ошибается только один раз в своей жизни, то хирург ошибается один раз в вашей жизни. 
Женщины, созданные из ребра, но так и не набравшие плоти, называются манекенщицами. 
Только что узнал,что в прошлом году поженились 4 153 237 человек. Не хочу создавать проблему, но разве не должно было быть четное число? 
Первое правило уборки в квартире: убрать себя от компьютера. 
Газ, нефть принадлежат народу. Это понятно. Непонятно, почему народ сам себе продает их за такие бешенные деньги. 
Из-за меня вчера подрались два парня...Один кричал: "Забери ее себе!", другой: "Нахрен она мне нужна!" 
Если бы мы делали девушек, они бы тоже никогда не ломались. (с) BMW 
Если бабушки перед подъездом сидят тихо, проверьте у них пульс. 
После убийства Бен Ладена курс доллара вырос на 20 копеек. 5 Бен Ладенов - вот вам уже и рубль! 
Идеальная пара - это чертовски красивая женщина и дьявольски умный мужчина. 
- Когда мужик развивает наибольшую скорость - когда бежит за бабой или за бутылкой? - Когда с бутылкой убегает от бабы!

----------


## Lampada

_- Я опять хочу в Париж._ _- Хаим, а разве ты там уже был?_ _- Нет, я уже когда-то хотел._

----------


## wanja

Отчет из церкви
Этот отчет является историческим документом найденным в кладовой монастыря под Ленинградом в 1925 году.
Один маляр был приглашен на работу в церковь для обновления росписи икон и купола храма. После выполнения работы настоятель предложил маляру написать отчет за проделенную работу. Последний не будучи знаком с тонкостями бухгалтерии, написал следующее:
1. Увеличил небо и прибавил звезды. - 1. Руб.
2. Раскрасил место рождения христа. - 1. Руб.
3. Поправил одежду Адама и Евы после искушения. - 1. Руб.
4. Промыл мудрую деву и потом покрыл ее два раза. - 5. Руб.
5. Отделал Варвару у входа. - 10. Руб.
6. Деве Марии сделал нового младенца. - 10. Руб.
7. Поправил ангела и вставил перо святому духу. - 3. Руб.
8. Отделал по разу дев венциносцов. - 3. Руб.
9. Покрыл три раза святую магдалину матом. - 5. Руб.
10. Разделал линии и поставил крест над всеми святыми. - 10. Руб.
-
Итого: 47 рублей.
На отчете имелась резолюция: "Оплатить счет этому дураку, иначе он всех святых перепортит".
Настоятель монастыря Елантий.

----------


## Ramil

Российские ученые объявили, что с помощью новейших технологий смогли увидеть знаменитую "невидимую руку рынка", описанную Адамом Смитом в XVIII веке. По словам ученых, рука показывала им фигу.

----------


## wanja

- Как можно заиметь такое состояние?
- Обязательно нужен капитал. Хотя бы небольшой, стартовый.
- А как заиметь стартовый капитал?
- Обязательно нужен пистолет. Хотя бы небольшой, стартовый.

----------


## wanja

Обама предложил Израилю вернуться в границы 1967 года. Израиль обещал выполнить, как только США вернет Техас - Мексике, Аляску - России, а остальную территорию индейцам. Да и вообще президенту британской колонии не к лицу выступать без позволения королевы. 
*************
Глава МВФ обвиняется в изнасиловании. Иски подали американка, француженка и правительства 11 стран.

----------


## wanja

В класс приходит новый учитель: 
- Меня зовут Олег Петрович, я либерал. Дети, по очереди представляйтесь так же, как и я...
- Меня зовут Маша, я либералка...
- Меня зовут Стёпа, я либерал...
- Меня зовут Вовочка, я сталинист.
- Вовочка, почему ты сталинист?!!
- Моя мама сталинистка, мой папа сталинист, мои друзья сталинисты и я тоже сталинист.
- Вовочка, а если бы твоя мама была проституткой, твой папа — наркоманом, сестра — шлюхой, а друзья — геями, кем бы ты был тогда?!
- Тогда бы я был либералом.

----------


## wanja

Сборная США лидирует в чемпионате мира по демократии, который в этом году проходит в Ливии.

----------


## MasterAdmin

ИЗ ЖЖ ИСЛАНДСКОЙ ДЕВУШКИ: 
Привет! Меня зовут Гудмундур-Сольвейг Сигурдсдоттир, а моего приятеля Дагур Бергторусон Гудмундссон. Мы решили посмотреть на вулкан Эйяфьйатлайокудль. Из Сейдаруксроукюр поехали в Мирдальсйёкюдль, Снайфедльсйёкюдль, потом через Харбнафьордур в Брюнхоульфскирья и Каульдвафельсстадюр, мимо Хваннадальсхнукюр и Ватнайекюдль, потом в Тунгнафеллсёкюдль, Стиккисхоульмур, Нескаупстадур, Фаскудфьордур, Альдейярфосс, Керлингарфьоль и Мюрдальстйокуль. 
Приехали. Вулкан как вулкан.

----------


## Eric C.

> В класс приходит новый учитель: 
> - Меня зовут Олег Петрович, я либерал. Дети, по очереди представляйтесь так же, как и я...
> - Меня зовут Маша, я либералка...
> - Меня зовут Стёпа, я либерал...
> - Меня зовут Вовочка, я сталинист.
> - Вовочка, почему ты сталинист?!!
> - Моя мама сталинистка, мой папа сталинист, мои друзья сталинисты и я тоже сталинист.
> - Вовочка, а если бы твоя мама была проституткой, твой папа — наркоманом, сестра — шлюхой, а друзья — геями, кем бы ты был тогда?!
> - Тогда бы я был либералом.

 "Проститутка" is a grown-up "шлюха"?  ::

----------


## wanja

Проститутка - профессия, шлюха - призвание  ::  
Чтобы не офф: 
Саммит Большой Двадцатки. 
Ангела Меркель, обнимая Саркози, думает: "А здорово мы вас в тридцать девятом!"
Медведев, обнимая Меркель: "А здорово мы вас в сорок пятом!"
Оама, обнимая Медведева: "А здорово мы вас в девяносто первом!"
А Ху Цзиньтао стоит в сторонке, всем кланяется и думает: "Ничего-ничего, лет через десять вы все у меня с песнями на швейную фабрику замаршируете!"

----------


## Basil77

> Ангела Меркель, обнимая Саркози, думает: "А здорово мы вас в тридцать девятом!"

  Гитлер оккупировал Францию в сороковом году, насколько я помню.

----------


## Lampada

Идёт путник по пустыне. Впереди куст.
Интуиция:
— Под этим кустом клад.
Начал копать. Копал, копал — ничего. Пошёл дальше. Впереди скала.
Интуиция:
— Вот под этой скалой точно клад. Ищи! Да-да, точно здесь.
Рыл, рыл — опять ничего. Дальше уже не идёт, а ползёт. Полз, полз, приполз к высохшему дереву.
Интуиция:
— Вот здесь — точно! Здесь — наверняка! Я тебе говорю!
Из последних сил разгрёб песок... Здоровенный кованый сундук! Открыл — а там сокровища несметные.
Интуиция:
— Ни хрена себе!
____________________________________  
Попал как-то мужик в плен к индейцам. Ну те его связали, посадили в вигвам, а сами пошли готовиться к казни.
Тут мужику внутренний голос и говорит:
- Не всё ещё потеряно. У тебя есть нож, ты можешь перерезать веревки.
Достал тот нож, перерезал верёвки, только собрался в лес дать тяги, но только индейцы его увидели, и давай за ним гнаться.
И опять внутренний голос говорит:
- Не всё ещё потеряно. Вон там стоит лошадь, вскакивай на нее и удирай.
Мужик вскакивает на лошадь и скачет во весь опор, но только индейцы его всё равно постепенно догоняют.
Внутренний голос:
- У тебя есть револьвер, пристрели вождя.
Мужик послушно снимает вождя.
Внутренний голос ему и говорит:
- Ну ты как хочешь, я пошёл...
__________________________________  
Приходят менты с проверкой к одному мужику: 
-    У тебя золото есть? 
-    Ну як же! Целых 80 кг! 
-    Давай выкладывай! 
-    Дуся, золотце, выходи!
________________________________  
НЕСПРАВЕДЛИВОСТЬ 
Начало века. Площадь у вокзала. Еврей ждёт поезда, а русский офицер, косясь на него, кричит своей собаке: 
– Мойше, тубо! Мойше, апорт! Мойше, бегом! Мойше, ползком! 
Потом невинно спрашивает: 
– Ну, господин еврей, нравится вам моя собака? 
Еврей отвечает спокойно. 
– Замечательный пёс. Если б он не был Мойше, то давно бы стал офицером...
______________________________ 
Супруги за обедом. Муж пытается свою тарелку незаметно собаке спихнуть.
Жена это заметив: 
- Любимый, ты же не хочешь свою еду собаке отдать, правда? 
- Ласточка моя, ну конечно же нет, только поменяться.
________________________________

----------


## Lampada

Не будите во мне стерву, она и так бедная не высыпается...  
Бог сотворил мир. Остальное сделано в Китае... 
Если тебе плюют в спину, значит ты на шаг впереди... 
Сначала мы учимся ходить и говорить, а потом сидеть и помалкивать... 
Женская драма: не успела оглянуться, как перестали оглядываться... 
Супружество установлено для того, чтобы вместе справляться с трудностями, которых никогда бы не было без супружества. 
Хорошо не просто там, где нас нет, а где нас никогда и не было!  
Никому не поставить нас на колени! Мы лежали, и будем лежать! 
Незаслуженно обидели — заслужи! 
Подруга - это не та, что тащит тебя пьяную из бара, а та, что ползёт рядом! 
Пришла домой в 4 утра... Муж открыл дверь, и сразу вопрос: "Чё пришла??? " Я растерялась и ответила "Позавтракать"... 
Кто гордая??? Я - гордая??? Да нет... Мы, царицы, бабы простые!... 
Постоянно хочу две вещи: похудеть и покушать. 
Последнее время у нас бывает только две погоды: "Блин, что ж так холодно-то?!" и "Бля, да что ж так жарко?!" 
Смотрю на себя в зеркало — за что моему мужу такое счастье, потом встаю на весы — да ещё и столько! 
По-немецки "нах" (nach) означает направление движения. По-русски то же, но конкретнее... 
Настоящая подруга. Ты позвонишь ей ночью, рассказываешь, что влюбилась. А она просто хриплым голосом говорит "Спи!" и кладет трубку. После чего
перезванивает и говорит: "Открой мне дверь. Только тихо, я с бутылкой." 
Если ты кушаешь на кухне, в твоей комнате порядок и ты ложишься вовремя спать - значит у тебя нет интернета. 
Алкоголь вредный, но, сука, весёлый 
Самый страшный кошмар: сделать бутерброды, налить чай, принести всё это в постель, завернутся в одеяло и забыть пульт от телевизора.

----------


## Lampada

_За такие шутки в зубах бывают промежутки._

----------


## Lampada

"You have choices in life:
You can stay single and be miserable, or get married and wish you were dead. 
At a cocktail party, one woman said to another,
'Aren't you wearing your wedding ring on the wrong finger?'
'Yes, I am. I married the wrong man.’  
A lady inserted an ad in the classifieds:
'Husband Wanted'.
Next day she received a hundred letters. 
They all said the same thing: 'You can have mine.’  
When a woman steals your husband, there is no better revenge than to let her keep him. 
A woman is incomplete until she is married. Then she is finished.  
A little boy asked his father,
'Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?'
Father replied, 'I don't know son, I'm still paying.’  
A young son asked:  'Is it true Dad, that in some parts of Africa a man doesn't know his wife until he marries her?'
Dad replied: 'That happens in every country, son.’ 
Just think, if it weren't for marriage, men would go through life thinking they had no faults at all.  
First guy says, 'My wife's an angel!'  Second guy remarks, 'You're lucky, mine's still alive.’

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "You have choices in life:
> You can stay single and be miserable, or get married and wish you were dead.

 Ролик с кино-комедии "Любовь и смерть" (Woody Allen, 1975).  
"Панч-лайн" -- _Я не хочу выйти замуж, никогда... хочется просто разводиться!_ 
(I'm not sure if I translated the absurdism properly into Russian...) 
ЗЫ: And from the same movie, on the subject of marital love and faithfulness...  ::  (0:24 - 0:44 = COMEDY GOLD: "A Turkish cavalry officer cast aspersions on your honor -- that you were sleeping around. But I knew he was lying, that you are pure!")

----------


## E-learner

> _Я не хочу выйти выходить замуж, никогда... хочется просто разводиться!_ 
> (I'm not sure if I translated the absurdism properly into Russian...)

 I would suggest "... я хочу сразу развестись".

----------


## wanja

*Перлы студентов истфака МГУ*  
"Святослав Игоревич был сыном Ярослава Мудрого..." — (oчевидность в удивлении...) 
"На Волге живет народ — бурлаки ..." 
"В 18 веке Россией правили немцы , например Миллер ..." -(угу. Да и сейчас Миллер рулит) 
"Ольга сожгла древлян в крематории..." (Сухие древляне дивно горят и потрескивают) 
"ПротоКОП Аваккум..." (— и вторая серия , "Протокоп возвращается") 
"В Новгороде выбирали писецкого ..." — (полного...писецкого...) 
"Андрей Боголюбский меняет Владимиро-Суздальское княжество ..." — ("Поручик , вы носки меняете ?! — "Только на водку!" (с)) 
"Литва к 9 веку принимает буддизм ..." 
"Мономаха назвали так в честь шапки ..." 
"Иван 3 освободил Орду от русских земель!" — (и ведь как изящно сказано , не придерешься) 
"Дмитрий Донской разбил шведов на Дону" — (видимо, те шли к Полтаве заранее) 
(Внимание, фрейдистское!)
"Хрущев акцентировал свое внимание на кукурузе..." 
"В 1905 году декабристы выступили за отмену крепостного права ..." (и с тех пор никто не имел права строить крепости в декабре месяце без их ведома?) 
"В 19 веке Новгород получил статус центра русских земель ..." — (в Петербурге и Москве удивленно почесали репу...) 
"Петр Первый в детстве жил в Петербурге ..." 
"... после своей смерти он прожил три года ..." — (некромантия в действии?!!!) 
Новая система экономики средних веков:
"Оброк крестьяне получали от государства и отдавали его феодалам..." 
"...татарские турки забили посланца саблями..." -(какая жесть, боже мой... даже не зарубили) 
"...Шуйский был пострижен в монархи ..." — ("Опять!.." — печально подумала Боярская дума.) 
"...Один из сыновей Романова был пострижен в монахини ..." — (суров был Борис Годунов , ой суров ...) 
"Пруссия — это город ..." 
"Адмирал граф Апраськин ..." 
"Елизавета Петровна пообещала вернуть Россию русским. (подумав, И Москву москвичам!) 
"После Петра Третьего правители не переворачивались!" 
"Период правления Анны Иоановны называн "барановщиной" ..." 
"Почему наполеон напал на Россию ? — Потому что у него была армия!" ( очевидность, драссти, ваша честь...) 
"Царя Алексея Михайловича звали Михаилом ..." 
"Салтыков-Щедрин написал "Матренин двор" ..." —( и отсидел в сталинских лагерях) 
"Анна Иоановна оставила на троне Берию ..." — (который наверное и репрессировал Салтыкова-Щедрина ...) 
"Шуйский отдал шведам Карибскую область" — ("Мир Русского Колумба" , не иначе ) 
"Святослав воевал с пигмеями ..." — (Африканский поход князя-воина , новая страничка ...) 
"Как Годунов стал царем ? — Он крестьянам помогал !" — (вот оно , влияние зомбоящика с его пиаром ...) 
"Амина убили любимым учеником ..." — (бойцы "Альфы" и "Вымпела" были еще суровей , чем Борис Годунов ...) 
"ВЧК занималась контрреволюцией и саботажем ..." 
"Анна Иоанновна — дочь Петра Первого ..." 
"Софья Политолог ..." 
"Столицу из Петербурга в Москву перенес Петр 3 в 19 веке ..." — снова АИ , "Мир долгоживущего Петра 3" 
"Знаменитый поэт 19 века — Андрей Рублев ..." 
"...оккупационная партия..." — (это в тему "антинародному режиму") 
"У Ивана Грозного присутствовало многоженство ..." -(Ну да, ну да. А у жен — моногамство.) 
"По стране распространялся Хрущев ..." (и заплакали кузькины мамки) 
"Временное правительство окончило свое существование в 1938 году ..." — (снова альтернативная реальность . Интересно, что же помешало ВП продолжать существовать дальше ?) 
"Россия начала лексически над собой расти ..." — (хм ? Это про "культурное развитие постсоветской России" , видимо про "медведов" и "приведов") 
"У Наполеона кончились продукты и он послал армию в лес ..." (А надо было — в сад. Всех.) 
"Екатерина 2 устроила бунт против себя ..." — (во с жиру бесится ! И сама себя высекла?) 
"При Петре Первом появилась письменность ...." 
— "Ивану Грозному захотелось "Балтики" ..." 
— "Крымскому хану отбили все претензии ..." 
— "Пржевальский создал лошадь ..." — (биотехнологии в действии!) 
— "В начале 20 века В РОССИИ складывается два противоборствующих блока — Тройственный Союз и Антанта ..." 
— "На фронте немцы впервые ПРИНИМАЮТ отравляющий газ ..." — ("Гитлер , выпей йаду!") 
— "Октябрьская революция началась в апреле ..." — (продолжение открытий в "новой хронологии".) 
— "Парламент в России называется конституция..." 
— "Монголо-татарское нашествие началось в 1941 году ..." — (даже и не знаю , что сказать) 
— "...высокоскоростное сельское хозяйство ..." — ("Вчера картошку посадили , сегодня выкопали — очень кушать хотца!") 
— "Кант был древним греком ..." 
— "Коллективизация в России была в 80-х ..." — (говорят, им так в школе сказали...) 
— "Столыпин проводил экспроприации ..." 
— "После свержения Александра Третьего образовался СССР ..." 
— "После создания СССР образовалась монархическая система ..." — (то есть Александр Третий наверное вернулся ...) 
— "Вече было в Мурманске ..." 
— "...крепостное право отменяют в 1161 году ..." — (то есть умерло, не успев родится!) 
— "крестьян освобождают на условии восстаний ..." — (такой изгиб сознания я даже прокомментировать не могу!) 
— "Видный русский мыслитель — Макиавелли ..." (картина маслом: Макиавелли учавствует в создании теории "Москва — Третий Рим!) 
— "...в стране действовала марксизма ..." — (Моцарт жил с Сальерой. Сальера его отравила.) 
— "... в Петроградский Совет входили солдатские демократы ..." 
— "Муссолини был родом из Израиля ..." 
"Ленин угнетал аристократию, и одобрял рабочий класс!" 
"Кроме Хрущева на власть претендовал Меншиков ..." — ("А надоело мне чето лежать в этом Березове , пойду чтоль, разомнусь!" — подумал Александр Данилыч.) 
"Что было после Октября 1917? — "Был Февраль 1917!" — (СЕНСАЦИЯ , новое слово в хронологии!) 
— "Власти должны подчинятся друг другу, но централизованно!" — (кто не понял , это о разделении властей ...) 
— "Олигархическая теория происхождения государства ..." — (много думал.) 
— "Где мало народу — там авторитаризм, где много — демократия ..." 
— "Холодная война называется так потому, что было применено ядерное оружие ..." — (да ладно! При взрыве ядрен-батона наоборот, теплее становится) 
— "Сталин доверял Троцкому, поэтому выслал его из страны ..." (а потом тааак по нему скучал..) 
— "В антигитлеровскую коалицию входили Англия и Великобритания ..." — (ну да, два мощных островных государства!) 
— "При Николае Первом построили железную дорогу из Петербурга в Царьград ..." — (свершилась вековая мечта Российской монархии!) 
— "Княгиня Ольга привязала к голубям подожженную коноплю ..." — (гриль на ножке, чо. А глююююки...!) 
— "К южным славянам относятся шведы (южнее некуда ! — И.М. ) ... и турки!" 
Вопрос на засыпку !
— "Почему сын Юрия Долгорукого Андрей Боголюбский сменил фамилию?!" 
— "В чем заключалась реформа язычества? — В крещении Руси!" — (действительно , а вы думали !) 
— "Владимир Мономах написал Ветхий Завет!" — (ага, и Тору тоже.) 
— "Сибирь присоединил к России Колчак!" — (вот что зомбоящик с детьми делает ...) 
— "...Воевода Мария Мнишек ..." — (польские амазонки, ага) 
— "Алиса Гессенская приехала из Германии и подросла..." 
— "Рядом со славянами жил народ — болты!" 
— "Николай Второй был серьезная личность , но мягкотелый..." 
"Пруссия вошла в Священный союз, чтобы бороться с Германией ..." 
"Крымская война была в 10 веке с татарами ." - (Знание , что в Крыму живут татары , уже не может не радовать.) 
"В Афинах была абсолютная демократия!" 
"Кто пришел к власти после Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции ? — ( студентка , с сомнением ) — Ну не Ленин же ..." 
"Екатерина Вторая остыла к Австралии ..." - (Вот так и не удалось нам построить Галактическую Империю ...) 
"Александра Второго убил Гаврила Принцип" — (новая альтернативка с долгоживущим Александром , захватившим и присоединившим Балканы , видимо) 
"Кавказский фронт (ПМВ) проходил в Польше ..." 
"Горбачев был генеральным секретарем — Чего? — Профкома!" 
"Первое государство в мире возникло во 2 веке н.э. на Руси" - (Превед фантасту Петухову!) 
"Иван Грозный воевал с Казанской Астраханью" — (Маруся от щастья слезы льет!) 
— "Что за праздник 4 ноября? — День объединения всего!" 
Другая версия .
— "4 ноября — день нородного единства с Медведевым!" 
— "Карл 12 заключил союз с гремлином Мазепой ..." — (фентези рядом с нами!)

----------


## wanja

Рыцари шли на подвиги только ради дам. А ради «не дам» они не шли. 
Люди представляют реальность иначе, чем она их. 
Больше всего шансов выиграть с огромным отрывом президентские выборы у человека, который пообещает сделать коротким рабочим днем СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ за праздниками день! И коротким не потому, что раньше заканчивается, а потому, что на два часа позже начинается! 
Когда правительство предлагает потуже затянуть пояса, возникает желание потуже затянуть ему галстук. 
Русский человек всегда найдет способ сократить любую дорогу на несколько минут, чтобы потом часами отмывать налипшую грязь. 
Только у нас 100 грамм – название продукта, а не вес. 
Говорят, во время выступления Пола Маккартни на Красной площади Ленин подглядывал в щелочку. 
Математические задачи – это единственное место в мире, где некто может купить 60 арбузов и никто его не спросит: «На хрена?!»

----------


## Полуношник

> — "...в стране действовала марксизма ..."

 марксизма ленинизма

----------


## wanja

> марксизма ленинизма

 Чукча - не писатель, чукча - копипастер  :: ))
*********
К 2050 году Ливия стала самой демократичной страной в мире.))) Но, к сожалению в США в это время была уже мода на диктатуру и тоталитаризм и Ливию опять разбомбили.(((

----------


## Lampada

Младшая сестра стесняется купить в аптеке тест на беременность и просит сделать это старшую сестру, которая на последнем месяце беременности. Аптекарша с изумленными глазами:  " А вы что, до сих пор ещё сомневаетесь?".

----------


## Lampada

- Там шахматисты Тайсона бьют!
 - Мы тоже шахматисты!
 - Так бегите скорее, там ваших уже мало осталось... 
 Мальчик спрашивает у отца:
 - Папа, а что такое филиал?
 - Сыночек, ты помнишь свой горшок? - Да.
 - Вот твой горшок и есть филиал нашего унитаза. 
- Старость приходит, когда ты начинаешь предпочитать позицию "женщина сверху"...
 - Нет, старость приходит, когда ты начинаешь предпочитать позицию "женщина на кухне"!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Доверие — это когда тебе говорят: "Знаешь, а он у тебя гуляет." А ты отвечаешь: "Пусть гуляет… Он тепло одет…"  
Хочешь провести незабываемую ночь с несколькими крошками... . Съешь сухарик в постели...

----------


## wanja

Заходит пациент-флегматик к психиатру-холерику. Доктор показывает пациенту чернильные пятна Роршаха:
- Скажите, больной, что Вы видите?
Пациент скучающим голосом:
- Пятна.
Доктор ерзает:
- Нет, ну может Вы видите голую женщину или ребенка?
Уравновешенный спокойный тон:
- Пятна вижу.
Доктор начинает нервничать:
- Ну все-таки, постарайтесь... необычных животных каких-нибудь или растения видите?
Больной немного более оживленно, но без особых эмоций:
- Ничего я не вижу. Просто пятна.
- Персонажи сказок, фильмов... послушайте, если Вы не будете сотрудничать, я не смогу Вам помочь - горячится доктор.
И продолжает уже с нескрываемым раздражением, глумливенько так:
- Что, совсем, совсем ничего не видите???
Снова скучающий тон:
- Дак ведь пятна.
Доктор бессмысленно перекладывает бумаги и ручки с одного места на другое:
- Все нах..! Идите к окулисту, пусть он Вас лечит!!!
Легкий наклон головы:
- А я где?

----------


## wanja

Москва. Зима. Снег. Мальчик игpает в футбол. Вдpуг - звон pазбитого стекла.
Выбегает двоpник, суpовый pусский двоpник с метлой и гонится за мальчиком.
Мальчик бежит от него и думает:
“Зачем, зачем это все? Зачем весь этот имидж уличного мальчишки, весь этот футбол, все эти дpузья? Зачем??? Я уже сделал все уpоки, почему я не сижу дома на диване и не читаю книжку моего любимого писателя Эpнеста Хемингуэя?” 
Гавана. Эpнест Хемингуэй сидит в своем кабинете на загоpодной вилле, дописывает очеpедной pоман и думает:
“Зачем, зачем это все? Как все это надоело, эта Куба, эти пляжи, бананы, сахаpный тpостник, эта жаpа, эти кубинцы!!! Почему я не в Паpиже, не сижу со своим лучшим дpугом Андpе Моpуа в обществе двух пpелестных куpтизанок, попивая утpенний апеpитив и беседуя о смысле жизни?” 
Паpиж. Андpе Моpуа в своей спальной, поглаживая по бедpу пpелестную куpтизанку и попивая свой утpенний апеpитив, думает: “Зачем, зачем это все? Как надоел этот Паpиж, эти гpубые фpанцузы, эти тупые куpтизанки, эта Эйфелева башня, с котоpой тебе плюют на голову! Почему я не в Москве, где холод и снег, не сижу со своим лучшим дpугом Андpеем Платоновым за стаканом pусской водки и не беседую с ним о смысле жизни?” 
Москва. Холод. Снег. Андpей Платонов. В ушанке. В валенках. С метлой.
Гонится за мальчиком и думает: “Ну, сука, догоню - убью, нафиг!!”

----------


## wanja

Девушка запуталась в сумочке и вместо баллончика с газом брызнула в маньяка "шанелькой". И с криками "Он 3200 стоит!" чуть не убила маньяка.
**********
Это был очень странный лес. Сначала я ходил за грибами. Потом они за мной...
********
Женятся и выходят замуж зайки, котики и солнышки, а разводятся козлы, суки и олени!!!

----------


## Eric C.

> Москва. Зима. Снег. Мальчик игpает в футбол. Вдpуг - звон pазбитого стекла.
> Выбегает двоpник, суpовый pусский двоpник с метлой и гонится за мальчиком.
> Мальчик бежит от него и думает:
> “Зачем, зачем это все? Зачем весь этот имидж уличного мальчишки, весь этот футбол, все эти дpузья? Зачем??? Я уже сделал все уpоки, почему я не сижу дома на диване и не читаю книжку моего любимого писателя Эpнеста Хемингуэя?” 
> Гавана. Эpнест Хемингуэй сидит в своем кабинете на загоpодной вилле, дописывает очеpедной pоман и думает:
> “Зачем, зачем это все? Как все это надоело, эта Куба, эти пляжи, бананы, сахаpный тpостник, эта жаpа, эти кубинцы!!! Почему я не в Паpиже, не сижу со своим лучшим дpугом Андpе Моpуа в обществе двух пpелестных куpтизанок, попивая утpенний апеpитив и беседуя о смысле жизни?” 
> Паpиж. Андpе Моpуа в своей спальной, поглаживая по бедpу пpелестную куpтизанку и попивая свой утpенний апеpитив, думает: “Зачем, зачем это все? Как надоел этот Паpиж, эти гpубые фpанцузы, эти тупые куpтизанки, эта Эйфелева башня, с котоpой тебе плюют на голову! Почему я не в Москве, где холод и снег, не сижу со своим лучшим дpугом Андpеем Платоновым за стаканом pусской водки и не беседую с ним о смысле жизни?” 
> Москва. Холод. Снег. Андpей Платонов. В ушанке. В валенках. С метлой.
> Гонится за мальчиком и думает: “Ну, сука, догоню - убью, нафиг!!”

 That's a really nice one!

----------


## wanja

Одесса. Дерибасовская. По ней мечется взмыленный интеллигент.
Подскакивает к одесситу:
- Вы не знаете, где находится почта?
- Знаю. А зачем она вам?
- Хочу послать деньги родителям в Москву.
- Пошлите со мной.
- Нет! Я вас не знаю!
- Не бойтесь, пошлите со мной!
- Нет! Ни в коем случае! Вы меня обманете!
- Ну ладно, придурок, если ты из Москвы, скажу тебе по-русски: Идёмте со мной! Я покажу, где почта! 
*******
Записка на столе:
Купить Бинт, вата, спирт, диоксидин, бриллиант. зелёный.
Сказано - сделано, написано - куплено.
Чё жена такая довольная ходит?

----------


## wanja

- Свет мой зеркальце...
- Че?
- Что "че?"?! Дослушай сперва. Свет мой зеркальце скажи, да всю правду...
- Не нарывалась бы ты на правду, бэйби. Мой тебе совет.
- Да ты дашь мне досказать или не дашь?! Да всю правду доложи - я ль на свете всех белее...
- Всех белее краски "Снежка" польского производства. Гыгы.
- (стиснув зубы) ...всех румяней и милее?!
- Ты точно правду сейчас хочешь?
- Да! Какой бы горькой она не была!
- Ты прекрас....
- Фуу-уух. Камень с души...
- Ты прекрасно сама все знаешь! Чего спрашиваешь, а?
- (надув губы) Ну скажиии!!
- Не скажу!
- Я вытру тебя. Хочешь?
- Конечно вытрешь. Чтоб отпечатков не оставлять. Чтоб не подумали, что ты у зеркала самоутверждалась.
- А вот у меня колечко тут...
- Стырила где-то? Поздравляю.
- Принц подарил! Хамло ты, а не зеркало.
- Да нуу? Фигассе. Принцы у нас какие щедрые. Кому попало...
- Тиха!!! Я не досказала. Колечко с алмазом. Щас кто-то царапин не оберется. Или разрезан будет на маленькие квадратики! И на глобус поклеен! И на дискотеке из под потолка будет лучики пускать!! Гыгы. Глаз от лампы не отводить будет! Будешь говорить?
- Буду. Шантажистка... Чего говорить-то?
- Говори! Всю правду доложи! Я ль на свете...
- Окей. Ты прекрасна. Спору нет. Несмотря на прыщи. Хыыыы!!! И усики пробиваются! Бугагагааа.. А накрашена-то как, накрашена!! Деревня Малые Битюги - красим в три слоя, чтоб дождем не пробивало и от солнца не выгорало! Гаааааа!!! А прическа... Хахаха! Держите меня семеро - разобьюсь щас!! Лондон, дождь - прически нету! Нью-Йорк, ветер - прически нету! Париж, снегопад - капюшон! А под капюшоном - прически нету! Хыыыы. Ваш парикмахер бросил свое дело и запел "Аллааааа, что делаешь, Аллааааааа."
- Заткнись!!!!!!!! Вот он алмазик!!! Другую правду говори!!!!
- Балиииннн. Ты прекрасна. Нет тебя красивей! Нету и все тут! Белей белил, румянней румян. Я в восторге!! И куда мужики смотрят?!
- Спасибо тебе, зеркальце. Спасибо. Ложись ко мне в сумочку. Будешь там спать-почивать...
- Твои подбородки считать.
- Че?
- Ниче-ниче! Я о своем. Тебе послышалось. Красота ты гуманоидная!
- Какая?
- Неземная красота, говорю... Не-зем-на-я!

----------


## Ramil

После критики Медведева, Минобороны утвердило новый гособоронзаказ на 2011 год:
1. Закупка портянок от Юдашкина 100млрд. 
2. Закупка носовых платков от Юдашкина 100млрд. 
3. Закупка золотых орденов для награждения за закупку портянок и платков от Юдашкина 200млрд. 
4. Закупка фанеры для обивки надувных танков 300млрд. 
5. Ремонт офисов Минобороны и военкоматов 150млрд. 
6. Покупка надувных боевых лодок из Китая 300млрд. 
7. Премия руководству 50млрд. 
8. Утилизация ракет 200млрд.

----------


## wanja

*Записи в школьных дневниках* 
Весь урок не вылезал из портфеля. 
Высморкался в рисунок товарища. 
На музыке опять пел много лишнего. 
Ваш ребёнок боится козла больше, чем меня. Физрук. 
Бегал на уроке физкультуры! 
На уроке ботаники съел наглядное пособие. Товарищи родители, давайте ребёнку деньги на завтрак. 
Огрызался вместе с учителем. 
Сорвал урок алгебры, выставив ноги в проход. 
Ваш сын списывал у двоечника! 
Похабно разглядывал брошь у меня на груди! 
Свиснул три раза в присутствие комиссии гороно. 
Не хочет любить Пушкина! 
Дышал курением! 
На уроке физкультуры ходил вразброд. 
Товарищи родители! Ваш сын гадит каждый день! 
Не по-человеческий сидел на стуле. 
Переспрашивает всякую ерунду. 
Пугал малышей жевательной резинкой. 
В столовой стучал зубами. 
Изрисовал сердце и печень непристойностями. 
Родители! Иван весь урок злостно ухмылялся! 
Рассуждал о директоре. В голове одна чушь. 
Поведение жутко невообразимое!!! Примите меры. 
Ольга пришла в юбке, порочащей её достоинство. 
Читал на уроке чтения. 
Ваша дочь стала увлекается заглядыванием не только на мальчиков, но и на учителей мужского строения. 
Ваш сын надувал на физике резиновые изделия для взрослого применения. Я сделала ему замечание, а он вульгарно посоветовал мне не строить из себя девочку сексуальной отсталости. 
Алексей категорический не посещает уроки французского языка, заявляя мне, что в Париж ехать не собирается по причине скудного семейного бюджета.

----------


## wanja

ЖАЛОБНАЯ КНИГА В НЕБОЛЬШОМ КУРОРТНОМ ИСПАНСКОМ ОТЕЛЕ 
Американцы: Безобразие! По телевизору только местные каналы.
Русские: Супер! В номере есть телевизор! 
Американцы: Это какое-то средневековье! В гостинице сломался терминал и к оплате не принимают кредитки.
Русские: Эти ребята с жиру бесятся – двери вместо ключей открывают кредитками! Надо завтра проверить, есть ли на них деньги? 
Американцы: Безобразие! Полчаса ждали портье, чтобы он отнес наши вещи в номер.
Русские: Капец! Пока оформлялись на ресепшене, какой-то мужик в костюме гусара пытался несколько раз спереть наши чемоданы. Еле отбились! 
Американцы: Кошмар. В туалете такой тусклый свет, что затруднительно бриться.
Русские: Это безобразие. В туалете такой слабый свет, что невозможно читать. 
Американцы: Ну и сервис! В номере всего одна розетка, да и то — не подходит для ноутбука.
Русские: Ну и сервис. В номере всего одна открывашка, да и то — без штопора. 
Aмериканцы: Безобразие! В гостинице платный вай-фай!
Русские: Беспредел! Соседи американцы закрыли доступ к своему ноутбуку и через них не подключиться к вай-фаю. 
Американцы: Безобразие! Вода в бассейне такая холодная, что не искупаешься.
Русские: Вода в бассейне супер! Пять минут – и пиво холодное, и сам трезвый! 
Американцы: Это безобразие! Бар в отеле не работает днём!
Русские: Это кошмар! Ночью в баре нечего поесть: нет ни первого, ни второго! 
Американцы: В гостинице слишком однообразный завтрак: только омлет и мюсли.
Русские: В гостинице слишком однообразный завтрак: каждый день в одно и то же время, причём, когда я ещё сплю. 
Американцы: Кошмар! В этом отеле всего две шапочки для душа.
Русские: Классно! Прямо в номере два прикольных подарка для жены и дочери. 
Американцы: В гостинице бюрократия: не пускают за шведский стол без карточки гостя.
Русские: В гостинице беспредел! Не пускают к шведскому столу с авоськой. 
Американцы: Совершенно неполиткорректный отель! Уже второй день по телевизору показывают одни русские каналы.
Русские: Кошмар! Толян потратил полтора часа, чтобы по всем каналам поймать кабельную сеть как у себя в Тюмени. 
Американцы: Ужасный отель. Здесь в лифтах накурено!
Русские: Странный отель. В лифтах почему-то запрещается ездить в смокинге. Так и написано всюду: «No smoking!» Хорошо, хоть курить можно! 
Американцы: Дурацкий отель! В номере запрещено курить, а в туалете нет душа!
Русские: Ну и отель! Вчера закурил в номере — сработал душ. Причём в середине комнаты и сразу с пеной. 
Американцы: В номере было так много непонятных кнопок, что для разъяснения пришлось позвать консьержа.
Русские: В номере было очень много непонятных кнопок. Решил разобраться. Через минуту в номер вбежали консьерж, уборщица, официант и бригада пожарных. Под звуки радио, DVD и шум кондиционера. 
Американцы: Безобразие! Вчера утром на 18-м этаже больше 15 минут ждали лифт, а ни один из них так и не приехал.
Русские: Тут очень надежная техника. Вчера полчаса прыгали во всех лифтах, а ни один из них так и не сломался! 
Американцы: В фойе гостиницы слишком мощный фонтан — когда проходишь мимо, всегда задевает брызгами.
Русские: В фойе гостиницы слишком глубокий фонтан — не достать монетки... 
Американцы: Это безобразие! В гостиничный ресторан нас не пустили с баночкой кока-колы!
Русские: Это беспредел. Нас не пускают в наш номер с мангалом! 
Американцы: Над кроватью висит такая большая картина, что, если она вдруг упадёт, может нас покалечить!
Русские: В номере висит такая большая картина, что вынести её незаметно не получится… 
Американцы: Безобразие! Выставил на ночь в коридор ботинки, чтобы их почистили — утром ботинок не нашёл!
Русские: Вчера какой-то идиот выбросил совершенно новые ботинки! И надо же — как раз мой размер! 
Американцы: В этой гостинице странные аниматоры. Вчера один их них, надев противогаз, таскал детей на спине. А потом поливал деревья из огнетушителя!
Русские: Жуткий отель. Вчера какой-то иностранец вызвал полицию, помешав нам с детьми играть в МЧС. 
Американцы: В гостинице было так мало камер наблюдения, что я опасался за купленные сувениры.
Русские: Сувениров привёз мало, потому что в гостинице было много камер наблюдения.

----------


## Eric C.

> Американцы: Ужасный отель. Здесь в лифтах накурено!
> Русские: Странный отель. В лифтах почему-то запрещается ездить в смокинге. Так и написано всюду: «No smoking!» Хорошо, хоть курить можно!

 LOL

----------


## wanja

На скамейке на остановке сидят два старых сельских деда. Рядом два парня беседуют:
- Ну, загораю я на пляже... Закинул бабок на трубу, проверил мыло, отправил тёлке открытку, вызвал такси, и лежу смотрю вчерашние новости...
Один дед другому:
- Я ж тебе говорил, Михеич, что они, городские, все на голову ебанутые!

----------


## wanja

Диагноз предварительный: потертость левой пятки. Диагноз окончательный: перелом правой ноги. (Запись в листе нетрудоспособности) 
Диагноз: ОРЗ. Заключительный диагноз: ожог левой лопатки. (Из истории болезни) 
Жалуется на зрение: уже не может отличить девушку от женщины. (Из истории болезни) 
И клизму сделали, а он все равно молчит. (Из истории болезни) 
Лечился домашними средствами: утром пил водку, в обед - вино. (Из истории болезни) 
Нарушая предписанный ему режим, больной ввел в организм поросенка с хреном. (Из истории болезни) 
Отмечается улучшенное состояние больного - он самостоятельно протягивает ноги. (Из истории болезни) 
Рожать Соснова категорически отказалась, мотивируя слабым здоровьем мужа. (Из истории болезни) 
Состояние больного удовлетворительное, температура нормальная, стула не было, был обход профессора. (Из истории болезни)

----------


## nulle

В Рижском аэропорту на паспортном контроле: — … — Nationality? — Russian. — Occupation? — No, no, just visiting.

----------


## Eric C.

> В Рижском аэропорту на паспортном контроле: — … — Nationality? — Russian. — Occupation? — No, no, just visiting.

  ::

----------


## DrZero

Раннее утро, река, тишина. На берегу рыбачит мужик. Вдруг, слышит, где-то вдали: 
"Иди на хуй!!!" 
Огляделся - никого. Через минуту опять, только уже ближе: 
"Иди на хуй!!!" 
Опять никого. Потом где-то сосем рядом, за поворотом: 
"Иди на хуй!!!" 
Вдруг, смотрит, из-за поворота выплывает мужик на лодке, с ложками вместо вёсел.... 
Рыбак с усмешкой: "Мужик, ты б ещё вилки взял!!!" 
"Иди на хуй!!!"

----------


## Lampada

Что обязательно нужно делать с ребёнком, чтобы воспоминания о детстве были яркими) 
1. Пускать солнечные зайчики.
2. Наблюдать, как прорастают семена.
3. Вместе скатиться с высокой ледяной горы.
4. Принести с мороза и поставить в воду ветку.
5. Вырезать челюсти из апельсиновых корок.
6. Смотреть на звёзды.
7. Заштриховывать монетки и листья, спрятанные под бумагой. 8. Трясти карандаш, чтобы казалось, что он стал гибким.
9. Дырявить льдинки под струёй воды.
10. Приготовить жжёный сахар в ложке.
11. Вырезать гирлянды бумажных человечков.
12. Показывать театр теней.
13. Пускать блинчики на воде.
14. Рисовать мультфильм на полях тетради.
15. Устроить жилище в коробке от холодильника.
16. Плести венки.
17. Делать извержение вулкана из лимонной кислоты и соды.
18. Показать фокус с наэлектризованными бумажными фигурками.
19. Писать под копирку.
20. Сделать брызгалки из бутылок и устроить сражение.
21. Слушать пение птиц.
22. Пускать щепки по течению, рыть каналы и делать запруды.
23. Построить шалаш.
24. Трясти ветку дерева, когда ребёнок стоит под ней и устраивать листопад (снегопад, дождик).
25. Наблюдать восход и закат.
26. Любоваться лунной дорожкой.
27. Смотреть на облака и придумывать, на что они похожи.
28. Сделать флюгер и ловушку для ветра.
29. Светить в темноте фонариком.
30. Делать осьминогов из одуванчиков и куколок из шиповника.
31. Сходить на рыбалку.
32. Оставлять отпечатки тела на снегу.
33. Кормить птиц.
34. Делать секретики.
35. Строить дом из мебели.
36. Сидеть у костра. Жарить хлеб на прутике.
37. Запускать воздушного змея.
38. Крутить ребёнка за руки.
39. Построить замок из песка. Закапываться в песок. Вырыть глубокий колодец, чтобы достать до воды.
40. Сидеть в темноте, при свечах.
41. Делать чертиков из намыленных волос.
42. Дуть в пустую бутылку.
43. Повторять одно слово много раз, чтобы оно превратилось в другое.
44. Издавать победный крик каманчей.
45. Удивляться своей гигантской тени и играть с тенями в догонялки.
46. Прыгнуть в центр лужи.
47. Делать записи молоком.
48. Устроить бурю в стакане воды.
49. Закопать сокровище в тарелке с кашей.
50. Объясняться знаками.
51. Сделать носики из крылаток клёна, ордена из репейника, сережки из черешен.
52. Дуть на пушинку.
53. Оставить травинку в муравейнике и потом попробовать муравьиную кислоту.
54. Есть заячью капусту, сосать смолу, слизывать березовый сок и кленовый сироп, жевать травинки.
55. Выдавливать формочками печенье.
56. Нанизывать ягоды на травинку.
57. Играть в циклопов.
58. Петь хором.
59. Починить любимую игрушку.
60. Пускать мыльные пузыри.
61. Наряжать ёлку.
62. Свистеть через стручок акации.
63. Смастерить кукольный домик.
64. Залезть на дерево.
65. Играть в привидения.
66. Придумывать маскарадные костюмы и наряжаться.
67. Говорить о мечтах.
68. Стучать в самодельный барабан.
69. Выпустить в небо воздушный шар.
70. Организовать детский праздник.
71. Смотреть на мир через цветные стеклышки.
72. Рисовать на запотевшем стекле.
73. Прыгать в кучи осенней листвы.
74. Начать обед с десерта.
75. Надеть на ребёнка свою одежду. 
(c) orangefrog.ru

----------


## Lampada

Перевожу с английского:  _Спустило у мужика колесо. У какой-то ограды остановил машину, поставил её на домкрат, открутил гайки, снял колесо. Когда доставал запаску, порыв ветра сдунул гайки в канализацию. Растерялся мужик, не знает, что ж ему делать. А было это около сумашедшего дома, и из-за ограды один пациет наблюдал за происходящим. Вдруг он говорит мужику: "Сними по гайке с трёх колёс и с ними доедешь до мастерской". Обрадованный мужик спрашивает: "Почему ты, такой умный - и в сумашедшем доме?" Тот ему в ответ: "Я не дурак, я - сумашедший". (I am not stupid, I am crazy.)_ .

----------


## Eric C.

LOL 
That reminded me of a joke which was very popular in Soviet times, here it is: 
An agitator from the commie party came to a mental clinic for a short speech. He was talking about how cool living in the USSR was, and everyone except for a man standing next to the window applauded. After the speech the agitator walked over to the man and asked, "why didn't you applaud?" The man said, "I'm not insane, I just work here..."

----------


## Lampada

Детство заканчивается тогда, когда хочется, чтобы желания исполнял не Дед Мороз, а Снегурочка!  
Программист в церкви, молится: - Во имя Oтца и Cына и Cвятого Духа. Еntеr.  
Одесса. Дерибасовская. По ней мечется взмыленный интеллигент. Подскакивает к одесситу:
- Вы не знаете, где находится почта?
- Знаю. А зачем она вам?
- Хочу послать деньги родителям в Москву.
- Пошлите со мной.
- Нет! Я вас не знаю!
- Не бойтесь, пошлите со мной!
- Нет! Ни в коем случае! Вы меня обманете!
- Ну ладно, придурок, если ты из Москвы, скажу тебе по-русски: Идём со мной! Я покажу, где почта!  
Одесса. Привоз.
- Этот DVD-диск лицензионный?
- Практически да. 
-  Сын, кушай мёд!
- Мам, не буду я его есть: мёд - это выделение половых органов цветов.
- Сынок, да ты вообще-то и сам - выделение половых органов... 
Жена мужу в постели: Вечно ты лежишь в постели, как бревно!
-А ты видела, что вытворяют с бревном румынские гимнастки?  
Отучить жену покупать все подряд нетрудно. Попробуйте обмывать с ней каждую её покупку.  
Британские учёные установили, что шоколад поднимает настроение...
- Они, наверное, ещё водку не пробовали.  
Рождаемость в России падает: всё больше людей понимают, что лучше появиться на свет в другом местe...  
Согласно народной примете, в новый дом первым нужно впускать интернет-кабель.  И где он ляжет - там ставьте комп. И стол. И кровать. И холодильник. 
Оказывается, выражение: "Мужик сказал - мужик сделал" правильно звучит так:  "Мужик сказал. Женщина напомнила. Женщина напомнила. Женщина напомнила. Женщина напомнила. Женщина задолбала. Мужик выматерился и сделал"  
Нас ждут великие свершения!
Но хрен они нас дождутся...   
Психологи утверждают, что для хорошего настроения нужно ежедневно обнимать 8 человек.   Ну или дать одному в морду.

----------


## kib

> Одесса. Дерибасовская. По ней мечется взмыленный интеллигент. Подскакивает к одесситу:
> - Вы не знаете, где находится почта?
> - Знаю. А зачем она вам?
> - Хочу послать деньги родителям в Москву.
> - Пошлите со мной.
> - Нет! Я вас не знаю!
> - Не бойтесь, пошлите со мной!
> - Нет! Ни в коем случае! Вы меня обманете!
> - Ну ладно, придурок, если ты из Москвы, скажу тебе по-русски: Идём со мной! Я покажу, где почта!    
> ...

 Мне особенно понравились.   

> Рождаемость в России падает: всё больше людей понимают, что лучше появиться на свет в другом местe...

 Ага, понимают люди, еще не появившееся не свет! Биологический парадокс!

----------


## Hanna

An American joke! 

> Three southerners and three yankees are traveling by train to the super  bowl. At the station, the three northerners each buy a ticket and watch  as the three southerners buy just one ticket. "how are the three of you  going to travel on only one ticket?" asks one of the yankees.  
> "Watch and learn," answer the men from the south. 
> They all board the train. The three yankee men take their respective  seats, but all thre southerners cram into a toilet together and close  the door. Shortly after the train has departed the conductor comes  around collecting tickets. He knocks on the toilet door and says,  "Ticket, please."  The door opens just a crack and a single arm emerges  with a ticket in hand. The conductor takes it and moves on. 
> The yankees see this happen and agree it was quite a clever idea. So  after the game, they decide to do the same thing for the return trip,  but see to their astonishment that the southerners don't buy any ticket  at all.  "How are you going to travel without a ticket?" says one  perplexed yankeee.  
> "Watch and learn," answer the men from the south. 
> When they board the train the three northerners cram themselves into a  toilet and the three southerners cram into another toilet just down the  way. Shortly after the train is on its way, one of the southerners  leaves their toilet and walks over to the toilet in which the yankees  are hiding. The southerner knocks on their door and says, "Ticket,  please."

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Я видел этот анекдот на русском. Не знаю перевод ли  ::  Причем в нескольких вариантах пар хитрые/простачки.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> An American joke!

 I've heard a similar joke about 4 system programmers and 4 application developers.

----------


## Hanna

Haha, yeah that's often true about good jokes, isn't it? Just adapt it to your neighbours.  
So is the idea that the Southerners are more cunning and also less law-abiding than the yankees?
Is that a common stereotype in the US?

----------


## Lampada

_- Как можно заиметь такое состояние?
- Обязательно нужен капитал. Хотя бы небольшой, стартовый.
- А как заиметь стартовый капитал?
- Обязательно нужен пистолет. Хотя бы небольшой, стартовый._

----------


## wanja

Марья Ивановна загадывает детям загадку:
- Дети, назовите некую тёмную область, которая, однажды будучи познанной мужчиной, затягивает его навсегда! Первая "п", последняя "а".
Встаёт Вовочка:
- Политика!
- Фуууф... Правильно!
- А можно я вам, Марья Ивановна, загадку загадаю?
- Ну давай.
- Кем вы, Марья Ивановна, можете стать в случае крайней материальной нужды, а для мужчины эта профессия позорна? Первая "п", последняя "а".
- Вон из класса, свинья!!!
- Да нет, Марья Ивановна, с этим вы как раз опоздали. А вот продавщицей - запросто!
***************
В заброшенном тёмном парке, поздно вечером, на скамейке сидит мужик - за 2 метра ростом, плечи - косая сажень, накачанный - аж футболка рвётся, лагерные татуировки, финкой в руке поигрывает... Подходит к скамейке мужичок - метр пятьдесят, худющий, бледный, доходящий, на носу интеллигентские очочки... Садится на скамейку. Мужик, могучим басом: 
- Э, ты что ещё за чудо?!
Доходяга, тоненьким голоском:
- Я маньяк, серийный убийца, специализируюсь на таких как вы, на моём счету уже 93 трупа...
Мужик, истерически хохоча сползает со скамейки, катается по земле, краснеет от дикого смеха, и вдруг резко хватается за сердце - и замирает. Доходяга, грустно вздыхая:
- 94...

----------


## Ramil

Либерал в доме.С повышением благосостояния, в наши с вами дома пришли новые увлечения и различные виды досуга. Еще вчера, экзотические виды животных, прочно заняли свое место в роли домашних питомцев и любимцев всей семьи. 
Сегодня мы поговорим о модной в последнее время тенденции заводить дома либерала. Всегда печальный взгляд огромных глаз, затейливые брачные танцы и звонкий голос, привлекают к этому зверьку внимание тех кто решил обзавестись домашним питомцем. 
Но, несмотря на внешнюю простоту, зверьки требуют повышенного внимания и тщательного ухода. Без должного контроля со стороны хозяина, они быстро дичают и могут представлять определенную опасность для людей. 
Одичавшие либералы, оставшиеся без хозяина, привычного им корма и ухода, зачастую кидаются на людей, и обратному приручению не подлежат. 
Сторожевые функции развиты слабо. Из за вырожденной мускулатуры и мелких зубов, способны нанести только поверхностные ранения. Иногда могут отпугнуть хулиганов. Но если в первый раз услышав команду "Гебня!" животное начнет гавкать и пахнуть, то в случае повтора команды, может поверить что она (Гебня) рядом и уменьшится в размерах до наперстка приняв при этом камуфляжную расцветку.
ПОРОДЫ 
Начнем с самой распространенной в наших местах породы, Русский либерал. Взращенная долгими годами селекции германских, британских а позже американских либераловодов эта, когда-то широко развитая порода переживает далеко не лучшие времена. Революция, а позже времена Гражданской и Великой отечественной, не лучшим образом сказались на экстерьере и повадках Русских либералов. Вторая половина 20 века вроде внушила оптимизм на сохранение породы, но начало 21 века окончательно подкосили этот некогда процветающий вид. Потухшие глаза, трясущиеся конечности, комковатая местами вылезающая шерсть, все это говорит о стремительной деградации. Даже крайне перспективная порода Московская Новодворская, так и осталась в стадии единственного хотя и очень интересного экземпляра.
Прибалтийская гончая. Самый лучший для содержания в неволе вид. Легкая подвижная конституция, послушность командам хозяина, практическая всеядность и неприхотливость в быту, давно сделали Прибалтийскую гончую, желанным домашним любимцем во многих европейских семьях. Сезонные обострения кратки и быстро купируются дополнительной порцией корма. 
Воспитание не требуется так как хозяин для прибалтийской гончей это практически бог, которого она не может ослушаться.
Свидомка. - Свидомка - подвид прибалтийской гончей, отличающейся скверным неуживчивым характером. Готова гавкать на все, что явно или косвенно угрожает ее т.н. "независимости", но у жесткого хозяина, способна нести охранные функции, правда, с завязанным ртом, чтобы не нанести урон охраняемому имуществу. Все что существует вокруг, считает своей собственностью и от жадности, способна на переедание, иногда заканчивающееся смертью.
Американская сторожевая. - На сегодня самый развитый вид либерала. Подтянутая, мускулистая фигура, зоркий внимательный взгляд в даль, как ничто лучше характеризуют этот вид. Но совершенно не способна на охранные функции так как изначально страдает близорукостью и совершенно не видит что творится под ее носом, но зато, с легкостью способна усмотреть малейшие подвижки корма, даже в десятках тысяч километров от себя. 
К сожалению, в последнее время переживает не лучшие времена, так как зачастую погибает в пожаре в собственном доме, увлекшись рассматриванием удаленных объектов.
Советы по содержанию. 
Некоторые евразийские породы склонны к спорадическим запорам, осложняющим их и без того нерадостное существование. Владельцам можно порекомендовать иметь у себя дома портрет Сталина или Берии. При виде означенных изображений, у либерала тут же случается обильная дефекация сопровождающаяся также мочеиспусканием.
ВНИМАНИЕ! Показ портретов не должен продолжаться более 5-8 секунд, иначе животное может сдохнуть. 
Кроме того, все без исключения породы либералов имеют стойкий неприятный запах от которого не спасают даже самые сильные дезодоранты. Спасти от запаха может только регулярное палкование животного. Делается процедура так. Длинной (от полуметра до метра) крепкой палкой, при появлении первого признака запаха нужно наносить ритмичные удары по голове и спине либерала. Если палкование производится правильно, то через некоторое время, стоит вашему любимцу снова распространить вокруг себя удушающий смрад, один вид палки словно по волшебству способен изменить этот запах на аромат утренней фиалки. Подобный феномен, никак не объясняется наукой и характерен только для либералов и некоторых других пород. 
Кормление либералов должно осуществляться строго по распорядку, и только сертифицированной пищей. Несмотря на кажущуюся всеядность, главным кормом для либерала является так называемый "грант". Лучший грант производят знаменитые американские фирмы "Конгресс" и "ЦРУ". За этими двумя именами, столетний опыт заводчиков либералов, и тщательные исследования многочисленных научных центров. Обогащенный витаминами и различными минеральными веществами, грант американского производства, гарантия, что ваш домашний либерал, будет всегда бодр и весел. 
Перекармливание либерала ведет к парадоксальным последствиям. Шесть густеет, голос становится медленным и как бы вальяжным, но происходит полная дезориентация животного и он может укусить хозяина и даже заводчика, к которому у него привита любовь на генном уровне. И тогда только резкое снижение рациона и регулярное палкование смогут вернуть вашему питомцу былую радость жизни. 
Внимательно относитесь к запросам вашего любимца. Регулярно выводите его в места массового скопления либералов, митинги, пикеты и проч. 
Не допускайте беспорядочных случек. Помните, либерал - одна из пород способных породить настоящих монстров. 
Так же с сожалением приходится отметить, что либералы становятся мишенью для загонной охоты наших недалеких сограждан. Не отпускайте вашего питомца от себя. Он может стать мишенью, как для охотничьих команд так и для любителей превративших охоту на либералов в хобби. 
Связано это, прежде всего с тем, что либералы склонны к немотивированной агрессии и могут кинуться даже на ребенка. Поэтому гуляйте с ним в недоступных для людей местах, избегайте красного цвета в одежде, вовремя кормите своего зверька и держите палку под рукой. 
В заключение хочется пожелать заводчикам либералов, выведения новых, устойчивых пород, с необычным экстерьером и без характерного запаха.

----------


## Ramil

Чтобы отечественные спутники больше не падали, депутаты собираются принять ряд важных поправок к закону всемирного тяготения.

----------


## Crocodile

> Чтобы отечественные спутники больше не падали, депутаты собираются принять ряд важных поправок к закону всемирного тяготения.

 Для того, чтобы эти законы стали реальностью в демократическом обществе, нужно сначала выработать консенсус с участием внеправительственных общественных организаций.

----------


## Lampada

1_.Сегодня утром пока красилась, 5 раз в обморок падала от своей красоты... 
2. Когда уже научатся проводить свет в женские сумки?? Очень надо!!! 
4. Женщина должна быть любимой, счастливой, красивой! А больше она никому ничего не должна. 
5. Мне бы колечко... А то пальчики мерзнут... 
6. Худею на трёх диетах - двумя не наедаюсь! 
7. Он ест - я готовлю, он носит - я стираю, он разбрасывает - я убираю. И что бы я без него делала-то... 
8. Женская народная забава: сама придумала, сама обиделась. 
9. Я как шампанское, могу быть игривой, а могу и в голову дать... 
10. Так хочется быть слабой женщиной, но, как назло, то кони скачут, то избы горят... 
11. Самый лучший секс с тем, с кем хорошо и без секса. 
12. Женщина должна принадлежать тому мужчине, который решит все её проблемы, а не создаст новые. 
13. Иногда мужа от меня трясет - все-таки я потрясающая женщина!!! 
14. В принципе, женщина может и промолчать, но дело в том, что у женщины нет такого принципа. 
15. Я как кабриолет, такая классная, а крыши нет!.. 
16. Проснулась, умылась, нарядилась, улыбнулась и пошла УКРАШАТЬ МИР! 
(с)_

----------


## Lampada

- Тетя Роза! - бросается к гостье маленькая племянница. - Как хорошо, что вы приехали. Теперь у нас будет полное счастье. 
- Почему ты так решила? - спрашивает тетя. 
- Потому что папа, когда узнал, что вы к нам едете, сказал: 'Только её нам для полного счастья не хватает!'   
Улыбайтесь чаще и чаща улыбнётся вам.

----------


## Lampada

П_рошу отозваться людей, которые считают, что я их недолюбливаю... - по возможности буду приходить и "долюбливать"!  Интернет - пункт приёма, обмена и сбыта краденого остроумия. 
Цивилизация - это когда в доме не хватает розеток. 
- Я мастер на все руки!
- А я умный на всю голову! 
Нам без дураков нельзя... - нам с ними умней! 
Не можешь найти себе пару? Женись на одной! 
Они неоднократно пытались заниматься любовью, но почему-то всегда получался секс. 
Вопреки рекламе, лучшим средством для мытья посуды по-прежнему остаётся жена. 
Кот не работает - кот ест! 
Трезвость - первая стадия алкоголизма. 
Если нельзя возразить, то лучше и не слушать. 
Во имя отца, и сына, и святаго духа... Ого-о-о-нь! 
В спорах рождается истина, пропади она пропадом! 
Через год он меня бросил, и я осталась одна с мужем. 
Военный билет… в театр… боевых действий. 
Статистика - наука объясняющая исключения. 
В стране порядок, даже преступность организованная! 
Нефотошопогенична. 
Своим окладом бывают довольны только святые на иконах 
Иногда, как только узнаешь человека поближе, хочется послать его подальше. 
Если собаке не нравится еда с вашего стола, то гнать надо такую жену. 
Стой! Сигарету стрелять буду! 
Водяной матрас "Мёртвое море" 
Чем и куда мы вам не угодили?! 
Искуcство вождения требует жертв 
Если зазвонило в ухе, не отвечайте 
Ну как не материться, если пиздец?! 
Добро победит зло, если разозлится 
В России алкоголизмом наслаждаются 
Объясняю на пальцах. Средний видишь? 
Я до брака вообще не знал, что такое страх 
Создайте мифы о себе, Боги с этого и начинали 
Уставший муж отдал супружеский долг деньгами 
Рост наркомании уже беспокоит даже алкоголиков! 
Счастливый конец ищет сказку, быль не предлагать 
Порядочность - это когда потом чувствуешь себя идиотом 
Нужно постараться выздороветь до того как начнут лечить 
Слово "пить" отвечает на все вопросы: куда, зачем, что делать...  
С годами приходит мудрость, но глупость, к сожалению, не уходит 
Нон лимитус хоминус долбоёбус - Нет предела человеческой глупости 
В молодости женщина любит ушами, а в старости - слуховым аппаратом 
Талантливый человек талантлив во всем. С идиотами такая же ситуация 
Окончательно понял, что я неудачник, когда чёрная кошка уступила мне дорогу 
Если мальчиков в младенчестве одевают в голубое - то чему потом удивляться? 
В наше спидоносное время 
Неизлечимого нам здоровья! 
Дама непреклонного возраста 
Памятник изобретателю лампочки Ильича 
Штирлиц пил с Мюллером на кальтенбруннершафт 
Продукты-мутанты: колбасало, бананасы и огурецкие орехи 
Рядом с церковью открылся ломбард под названием "Бог дал - Бог взял" 
Опечатки пальцев 
Мучительно остроумный 
Мёртвый друг не предаст 
Любовь зла, уснул и уползла 
Стыд порождает бесстыдство 
Они были пьянее нас, чем мы их 
В России хотят и умеют не работать 
Ярко выряженная индивидуальность 
Сбросил лишних 80 кг, т.е. развелся 
Невозможно забыть и тяжело вспоминать 
Заставить Золотую рыбку метать чёрную икру 
Студент сначала не понимает, а потом привыкает 
Ты зачем сюда лежишь? Твое место здесь не тут 
Голубая мечта - это совсем не то, что вы думаете 
В жизни всегда найдётся подвиг для известного места 
Швейк: Куда же вы, идиоты, стреляете? Здесь же люди! 
Дети ждут не когда придет Дед Мороз, а когда уйдут родители 
В семейной жизни есть много плюсов, только к ним надо привыкнуть 
Отчаявшись найти настоящего мужчину, Анна Каренина легла под поезд 
Сотрупник 
Пойло чудес 
Христос акбар 
Кончил экстерном 
Платонический минет 
Имплантация яичек Фаберже 
Укол совести внутривенный 
Пьянству - бой, а в нём намек 
Когда говорят жёны, музы молчат 
Хрен редьки не слаще, а длиньше 
Засолим огурцы по самые помидоры 
Много вас таких после зимы оттаяло 
Сейчас допью, мадам, и я у ваших ног 
Корень слова "любить" не "люб", а "бить" 
Коньяк расширяет сосуды, а виски - связи 
Упал человек з девятого этажа и притаился 
Смотри не нарвись на ответную вежливость 
Эротический театр начинается с раздевалки 
Отец и Сын Святому Духу: “Третьим будешь?” 
Какую только глупость не сморозишь сгоряча  
Любовь - это эмоционально окрашенное блядство 
Твоё - это то, что ты успел схватить и смог удержать 
После хорошего мальчишника, свадьба - уже лишнее 
Вдарим холодным пивом по глобальному потеплению 
Выслушай женщину и скажи, как хорошо она выглядит 
Царизм мог стрелять как по рабочим, так и по выходным 
Любопытство сгубило больше девственниц, чем любовь 
Самое ценное наследство - это хорошая наследственность 
Мечта обречена чтоб сбыться, для тех кто верит и стремится 
На одну народную мудрость приходится сто народных глупостей 
Машина времени: просовываешь в неё $100, и она говорит тебе время 
Трусики-невидимки 
А всё-таки она бреется! 
Западлоукраинская элита 
Можно все, что недоказуемо 
Хорошая жопа - половина тела 
Учу жить по средствам. Дорого 
Потушил пожар - отряхни шланг 
Склероз - проклятие злопамятных 
Несправедливость восторжествовала 
Сегодня первый день твоей оставшейся жизни 
Гора свалилась с плеч, родила мышь и пошла к Магомету 
А не оскорбляют ли верующие религиозные чувства атеистов? 
Бред - это когда неделю не пьёшь и уверен, что пить не хочется 
Гении это такие сволочи, которые все придумали и сделали до тебя 
Русские - это люди, которые могут все, но, обычно, предпочитают водку 
Подосвиданькался 
Дрожжи подорожали 
Лёг в дрейф на диван 
Женщина в законе - жена 
Подайте нищему свободу 
Занимательная демагогия 
Дерьмо воняет человеком 
Смело, товарищи, в морду! 
Щепки летят, а дубы на месте 
Ассимиляция . Розенфельд-татарин 
Советские многонациональные евреи 
Закон Сохранения Фонда Заработной Платы 
Свобода под ручку с Необходимостью - семья 
Трезвые праздники 
Блажен, кто посетил 
Сообразительный дурак 
Петух курятник курирует 
Само-себя-обслуживание 
Денежные знаки внимания 
И парни сыты, и девки целы 
Андропромышленный комплекс 
Амбивалентно мыслишь, падла 
Профессиональный патриотизм 
От тюрьмы да от семьи 
Край напуганных идиотов 
Троянский фаршированный конь 
Отделение народа от государства 
Уже не надо ждать милостей от природы 
Серия "Сделай сам". Брошюра "Харакири" 
Иммигрант: Отечество славлю, которое есть 
Начал собственные воспоминания словами "я не помню" 
Демократия - это когда каждый может что-нибудь запретить 
Интеллигент пархатый 
Евангелие от Лукаваго 
Альма-матерные песни 
Вегетарианские войска 
Где тут у вас кулуары?  
Гюго "Самоотверженные" 
Спички красного дерева 
Алло, это автоответчик?  
Кто последний смеяться? 
Занимательная мизантропия 
Ай, Москау, знать, она сильна 
Семейка: Синяя борода и Синий чулок 
В пятую колонну по одному становись 
Лжесвидетели исторического процесса 
В Доме Санпросвета Вечер внутренних болезней 
Для выполнения плана срубил сук, на котором сидел _

----------


## Ramil

Автор, к сожалению, мне неизвестен: 
Затеял Лев реформы у зверей-
Медведь приватизировал ручей,
Волкам достались выпас, луг и поле,
А овцы очутились вдруг в неволе. 
Казалось бы, течет себе ручей,
Он раньше вроде был совсем ничей.
Все дружно шли к нему на водопой.
Теперь порядок стал совсем другой: 
Пусть воду раньше пили и ничью,
Медведь охрану выставил к ручью,
И, знай, вздувает плату за питье,
Без водопоя овцам не житье. 
А волки по своей лихой натуре
За выпасы дерут с овцы по шкуре.
И слышится кругом со всех сторон
Голодный рев и безнадежный стон. 
Чтоб ропот и волненье прекратить,
Лиса закон берется сочинить:
« Зверям копытно - жвачного подобия
Присущи экстремизм и ксенофобия. 
А их рога, как части организма,-
Свидетельство врожденного фашизма.
Коль станут против власти бунтовать,-
Бунтовщиков на месте убивать. 
Их шкуры подлежат приватизации,
Копыта и рога- утилизации,
А рынок при такой организации
Пойдет прямым путем к цивилизации». 
Такой закон на днях увидит свет.
Как овцам быть? Читатель, дай совет.

----------


## Lampada

_Американец достаёт из холодильника последнюю бутылку водки и спрашивает у русского: 
- Will you?
- Я тебе, б...., вылью! _ _Начало учебного года в американской школе. Классная руководительница знакомит класс:
- Дети, у нас новенький - Шакиро Сузуки из Японии, знакомьтесь. А сейчас начинаем урок и посмотрим, как хорошо вы знаете 
американскую историю.
- Кто сказал "Свобода или смерть"?
В классе мертвая тишина. Сузуки вскидывает руку:
- Патрик Генри, 1775 год, Филадельфия.
- Очень хорошо. А чьи слова: "Государство - это народ, и как таковое никогда не должно умереть"?
Опять рука Сузуки:
- Абрахам Линкольн, 1863 год, Вашингтон.
Учительница строго смотрит на класс:
- Стыдно, дети! Сузуки - японец, а знает американскую историю лучше всех!
В этот момент тихий голос с задней парты:
- Заебали сраные япошки!
Учительница резко оборачивается:
- Кто сказал???!!!
Сузуки вскакивает и оттарабанивает:
- Генерал МакАртур, остров Гвадалканал, 1942 год.
При полном онемении класса возглас с камчатки:
- Да соси ты!
Училка идёт пятнами:
- Ктоооо???!!!
Сузуки мгновенно вскакивает:
- Билл Клинтон Монике Левински в Овальном кабинете, Вашингтон, 1997 год.
Возмущенный вопль:
- Сузуки - говно!!!
И ни секунды задержки:
- Валентино Pосси на мотогонках ГранПри-Бразилия в Pио де Жанейро, 2002 год! - выпаливает японец!
Класс в истерике, училка в обмороке, распахивается дверь и появляется разъяренный директор школы:
- Ёб вашу мать! Что здесь за бардак???!!!
Не успевший сесть Сузуки:
- Президент Ельцин, заседание парламента Pоссии, 1993 год!  
- You are not a C-sian, you are not a B-sian - you are an Asian! (c)_

----------


## Basil77

Сержант ВВ РФ Пётр Тянучёв прятался в подвале "Пятёрочки". Он был готов отдать всё, что
 у негоесть за комплект гражданской одежды. Он сидел, стараясь не дышать в вонючем подвале и слушал
как в углу попискивают крысы. Он им завидовал.
......................
За неделю до этих событий, совещание штаба Вооружённых сил Украины.
Министр: я думаю, время самое удачное. Разгар лета, дороги сухие всё должно пройти мгновенно.
Начальник бронетанковых войск: Самое время. Погода жаркая, танки "Оплот" и БТР-4 в полной мере
себя реализуют.
Главком: Ну, тогда начинаем. Невозможно больше смотреть, как мучаются наши северные братья под
гнётом этой кремлёвской мрази.
......................
День первый, Кантемировский район Воронежской области.
Танки "Оплот" и БТР-4 боевым строем наступали на север. Двигались по грунтовым дорогам,
двигались они и по М4. Кантемировская танковая дивизия была окружена Новенькими украинскими
танками Оплот и БТР-4. Рухлядь Т-90 была не способна хоть как-то противостоять танкам Оплот и
БТР-4. Тем 15 танков, которые завелись, были без единой потери уничтожены огнём украинских
танковых пушек и ракет "Барьер". Дивизии осталось только одно-сдаться. Российские солдаты были
рады попасть в плен к украинским братьям, где с ними обращались хорошо. Однако офицеров ждала
тюрьма. Не было прощения тем, кто служил кремлёвским прихвостам за фальшивые газовые рубли, кто
продовал свою Родину, своих братьев, кто насиловал солдат. Та же участь ждала и хачей. Им
пришлось даже хуже: их всех посадили в выгребную яму.
.....................
День второй, чуть южнее Воронежа.
Танки Оплот и бронетранспортёры БТР-4 уверенно шли на север. Комплексы "Донец" лихо сбивали
бомбардировщики СУ-24. А многие пилоты и вовсе сами катапультировались: среди них было много
здравомыслящих людей, которые понимали, что Украина несёт добро и свободу, и им не хотелосб
воевать за путино-медведевское отродье, за режим который довёл страну до того, что на олимпиаде
в Сочи Российские спортсмены завоевали вдвое меньше наград, чем их украинские коллеги, что ЗАЗ
Chance стал лучшей машиной в своём классе, много лучше скрипящих и разваливающихся ТАЗовских
Приор.
На встречу новеньким танкам Оплот, лучшим в мире БТР "Буцефал", и надёжными БМ Булат генштаб
жуликов и воров выставил то, что мог- несколько сотен уцелевших Т-80 и Т-72, в то числе и
последних модификаций. Однако это не могло изменить ход войны. Обладающие мощными двигателями,
совершенной электроникой, мощнейшей бронёй и могучими орудиями танки Оплот и бронетранспортёры
БТР-4, ведомые доблестными высококвалифицированными бесстрашными украинскими экипажами умело
маневрировали, заманивали противника в засады, пробивали броню огнём пушек и ПТУРов. Уже через
несколько минут битвы в рядах российских порядков началась паника. Экипажи отстреливали дымовые
гранаты, прятались под танками, в речках, пытались бежать. Но выжили лишь те, кто сдался в
плен. Братство братством, а война-войной: если противник не сдаётся, то его уничтожают.
Несколько следующих дней украинские танки Оплот и БТР-4 наступали, пока не окружили Москву.
Население везде с радостью встречало освободителей. Простые граждане вместе с украинскими
пехотинцами ловили и сажали в их же тюрьмы, ВВшников, полицаев, единороссов, служаих продажной
государственной системы, жидовских прихвостней и кремлёвских выблядков. Т-80 были видны по
горячему выхлопу двигателей, Т-72 стояли по обочинам и вышедшими из строя от перегрева
двигателями. Несколько снарядов всё же попали в украинские танки Оплот, однако ЗУДТ"Нож" легко
дестабилизировало и деструктурировало снаряды, в разы снижая их пробиваемость. КАЗ "заслон"
разбивало немногие ракеты, прорвавшиеся сквозь помехи, созданные "Вартой". Механизм заряжания
быстро и надёжно заряжал могучую пушку. Ремонт производился в перерывах между маршами. Техника,
танки Оплот и БТР-4 показала себя очень хорошо.
Вскоре сопротивление основных сил жуликоватой, полупьяной российской армии было подавлено, и
украинские бронетанковые соединения окружили Москву.
.....................
Никакого штурма Москвы не было. Танки Оплот въезжали в город по ковру из цветов.
Бронетранспортёры догоняли и уничтожали солдат ВВ и полицаев, которые пытались скрыться из
города давя всё подряд своими бронированными Тиграми. Но БТР-4 легко разделывался с любым
тигром.
Путин с Медведевым хотели улететь из страны на самолёте, но потом вспомнили что украинские
ВВС легко сбивают любой пассажирский самолёт и попытались уехать из города на неприметной ладе
Приоре. Но у приоры сломалась коробка передач и простые граждане нашли машину с ними. Ей
заварили двери, оттащили её на Красную площадь, где в начале по ней проехали танки Оплот, а
затем и БТР-4. Перед самой смертью они сделали то, чего от них никто не ожидал. Не обращая
внимания на орущую толпу, на подъезжающий к машине танкони обнялись и стали жадно целоваться.
Похоже эта парочка голубых действительно любила друг друга.
......................
Заключение. Популярность воинов-освободителей была чрезвычайно высока. Во всех освобождаемых
городах ставили памятник танку-освободителю "Оплот" и бронетранспортёру БТР-4.
Когда освобождали Нижний Тагил, то конструкторы УВЗ признались, что это начальство
заставляло их возиться с этим дерьмом Т-72, что все они мечтали работать в ХКБМ, однако ФСБ и
ЕдРоссы хитрыми ходами приковывали их к заводу, угрожали членам их семьи.
Проведя всенародный референдум было решено сделать столицей Киев-вернуть городу его законный
исторический статус. Но потом. решили, что стлицей объединённого государства будет не Киев, а
Харьков, родина БТР-4 и танка "Оплот".
..................
Сержант ВВ РФ Пётр Тянучёв сидел и плакал. Ему было страшно. Его свобода-вонючий подвал, его проблема-жажда, его судьба-лучше об этом даже и не думать. Мне, чисто по человечески жаль его, но каждый должен отвечать за свои слова и поступки.

----------


## wanja

Занимательное языковедение 
Как придумали французский язык:
- А давайте половина букв будет читаться бог знает как, а половина вообще не будет!
- Палки сверху не забудь! 
Как придумали английский язык:
- А давай, букв будет немного, все они простые, но гласные пусть читаются как попало.
- И чтобы значение слова менялось непредсказуемо в зависимости от предлогов и социального статуса говорящего/пишущего! 
Как придумали итальянский язык:
- А давай все слова буду заканчиваться на гласные!
- И руками махать. А то жарко. 
Испанский язык:
- А давай поприкалываемся над итальянским языком! 
Русский язык:
- А давай писать слова в случайном порядке, а смысл передавать интонациями!
- Приставки и суффиксы не забудь! 
Болгарский язык:
- А давай поприкалываемся над русским языком!
- Точно! Будем разговариать как русские дети. 
Польский язык:
- А давай говорить по-славянски, но по западно-европейским правилам? 
Немецкий язык:
- А зачем нам пробелы?
- Букв добавь! 
Китайский язык:
- А давай вместо слов использовать звуки природы!
- Смотри какую я каляку-маляку нарисовал. Вот тут как бы Солнце, вот тут быки пашут Землю. Пусть это означает стол! 
Японский язык:
- А давай говорить все звуки с одной интонацией?
- Как собака лает. Чтобы все боялись.

----------


## Lampada

_Московский водочный зaвод приступил к выпуску водки в бутылкaх с левой резьбой. Тaкого зaпaдлa, с похмелья, от него не ожидaл никто... 
- Этой ночью мы будем делать то, чего нельзя..
- На ноль делить что ли? 
"-А что это за звуки, вот там? – спросила Алиса, кивнув на весьма укромные заросли какой-то симпатичной растительности на краю сада.
-А это чудеса, – равнодушно пояснил Чеширский Кот.
-И.. И что же они там делают? – поинтересовалась девочка, неминуемо краснея.
-Как и положено, – Кот зевнул. – Случаются... "(с) 
- А ты чем занимаешься?
- Ландшафтный дизайнер.
- Прикольно! А что это значит?
- На бульдозере работаю...  
" Можно ли слушать радио «Радонеж» через Ipod? Не повредит ли это душеспасительным беседам?
—Действительно, многие наши слушатели обращают внимание, что Ipod —сатанинское устройство. Во-первых, логотип надкушенного яблока —
что,несомненно, символизирует запретный плод. Стив Джобс как бы говорит нам «через мои устройства вы грехопадете!». Во-вторых, само название Ipod —
очевидно, названо именем правителя Ирода, который устроил избиение младенцев, тысячи их, усек главу Иоанну Крестителю и, возможно, был евреем. Поэтому православнее слушать радио «Радонеж» через аппаратуру Philips, названую, как известно, в честь митрополита московского святителя Филиппа." 
Когда я не знаю как поступить, я всегда советуюсь с «плохим Я» и с «хорошим Я». «Плохой» дает советы получше, но бить людей постоянно нельзя. 
В школе. Училка:
- Сегодня у нас контрольная.
Блондинка:
- А можно пользоваться калькулятором?
- Можно.
Другая блондинка:
- А таблицами Брадиса?
- Можно. Итак, дети, запишите тему контрольной: "Отмена крепостного права". 
- Мама, а как мы появились на свет?
- Нас сотворил Господь.
- А папа сказал, что мы произошли от обезьян.
- Ну просто я тебе про своих родственников рассказываю, а он про своих! 
Ночь. Муж звонит домой:
- Привет, дорогая, как дела?
- Где ты?! Ты же сказал, что после трёх будешь дома!
- Понимаешь, просто третью я ещё не уговорил..._

----------


## Lampada

Три яблока изменили наш мир: первым соблазнили Еву, второе разбудило Ньютона, а третье попалось на глаза Стиву Джобсу.

----------


## Ramil

если какой-нибудь олигарх послушается президента, и расскажет школьникам историю своего успеха, а какой-нибудь школьник передаст запись этого выступления в прокуратуру, то бизнесмен рискует получить 15-20 лет строгого режима, а то и пожизненное.

----------


## Eric C.

> если какой-нибудь олигарх послушается президента, и расскажет школьникам историю своего успеха, а какой-нибудь школьник передаст запись этого выступления в прокуратуру, то бизнесмен рискует получить 15-20 лет строгого режима, а то и пожизненное.

 You live in Russia or CIS area and have finally made your wealth of several billion dollars. Now how do you get the people to respect you and stop spreading rumors about your having a criminal past or something? Run for presidency and somehow win! Tried and lost? Don't give up and try to become a prime minister or take any seat in executive branch, that must work for sure. But for Christ's sake, don't confuse it with legislative branch!

----------


## wanja

Антарктике найдена нефть!
Кровавому режиму пингвинов недолго осталось мучить свой народ!!!
===========
Социализм: накормить голодного рыбкой.
Капитализм как нам его рисуют: не кормить голодного рыбкой, а дать ему удочку.
Капитализм как он есть на самом деле: не давать удочку, а продать ее в кредит, не давая голодному понять, что ни доступа к рыбному пруду, ни права на отлов у него все равно нет, т. к. и пруд и рыба давно принадлежат тем, кому он теперь еще и за удочку должен...

----------


## Eric C.

> Социализм: накормить голодного рыбкой.
> Капитализм как нам его рисуют: не кормить голодного рыбкой, а дать ему удочку.
> Капитализм как он есть на самом деле: не давать удочку, а продать ее в кредит, не давая голодному понять, что ни доступа к рыбному пруду, ни права на отлов у него все равно нет, т. к. и пруд и рыба давно принадлежат тем, кому он теперь еще и за удочку должен...

 Socialism as it really was: show loads of fish on each state channel and keep saying everyone is well-fed. All those who don't agree are to be shot.

----------


## Crocodile

> Социализм: накормить голодного рыбкой.
> Капитализм как нам его рисуют: не кормить голодного рыбкой, а дать ему удочку.
> Капитализм как он есть на самом деле: не давать удочку, а продать ее в кредит, не давая голодному понять, что ни доступа к рыбному пруду, ни права на отлов у него все равно нет, т. к. и пруд и рыба давно принадлежат тем, кому он теперь еще и за удочку должен...

 Капитализм как он есть на самом деле: смотря на людей, пытающихся достать рыбу из пруда различными способами (удочкой, сетью, уговорами, обманом, котами и учёными бобрами), обрати внимание на то, что эти люди сдают треть своей рыбы важным людям в мундирах, которые, в свою очередь, едят эту рыбу сами а остатки раздают бесплатно другим людям, тем, что сидят вдалеке от пруда, ругают рыбаков и людей в мудирах, да ещё время от времени от нечего делать сжигают чьи-то удочки. 
Социализм как нам его рисуют: каждый должен прийти на пруд; те, кто выловит больше, разделят свою рыбу с теми, кто выловит меньше. В итоге, все будут сыты.
Социализм как он есть на самом деле: полуголодные люди спокойно сидят на берегу пруда; вдруг один чудак красиво ныряет в воду с трамплина и вытаскивает всего одну рыбку, которую под одобрительные крики тут же сдаёт в пункт приёма рыбы. Невдалеке голодные и оборванные люди голыми руками тянут полные сети с рыбой. Это заключённые и те, кто переехал жить поближе к пункту раздачи рыбы.

----------


## Ramil

> Капитализм как он есть на самом деле: смотря на людей, пытающихся достать рыбу из пруда различными способами (удочкой, сетью, уговорами, обманом, котами и учёными бобрами), обрати внимание на то, что эти люди сдают треть своей рыбы важным людям в мундирах, которые, в свою очередь, едят эту рыбу сами а остатки раздают бесплатно другим людям, тем, что сидят вдалеке от пруда, ругают рыбаков и людей в мудирах, да ещё время от времени от нечего делать сжигают чьи-то удочки.

 До чего же справедливый строй!

----------


## Crocodile

> До чего же справедливый строй!

 В первый раз слышу, чтобы задачей капитализма была справедливость.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> В первый раз слышу, чтобы задачей капитализма была справедливость.

 Ну оценку-то дать можно. Понятно, что задачи другие.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну оценку-то дать можно. Понятно, что задачи другие.

 Ну да, мы с тобой легко можем любую ветку превратить в политическую.  ::   
Естественно, в этой ветке я писал и про социализм и про капитализм в саркастическом тоне. Милости просим и тебя выложить свой вариант. Политические оценки, мне кажется, как-то не укладываются в тему.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Можно все то же в стихах. Верлибр сойдет.

----------


## Crocodile

> Можно все то же в стихах. Верлибр сойдет.

 One-two-three-Йо!-Йо! 
Эй, тусовка, привет! Я - MC Croc зелёный,
Супер-политичный завр на нашем районе.
Живу в реке Нил неглубоко, от этого бывает легко
А к тем, кто высоко летает зависти не бывает. 
Социализмы, коммунизмы, анархизмы нигилирую, 
Те, что к ним с восторгом - пусть капитулируют
У всего свои минусы. Врубаю минусовку
В мой крокодильский рэп вникай, MR-тусовка! 
Не так страшен Рамиль, как его малюют,
За рэп-баттл своей распальцовкой голосую!  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Социализм скис,
капитализм загнивает,
анархию подавляет ZOG;
рыбы с'едены,
удочки пропиты.
В глубине монитора
в конце тоннеля 
свет
копеечка.

----------


## wanja

*Из зарисовок протоиерея Всеволода Чаплина*

----------


## Crocodile

> Социализм скис,
> капитализм загнивает,
> анархию подавляет ZOG;
> рыбы с'едены,
> удочки пропиты.
> В глубине монитора
> в конце тоннеля 
> свет
> копеечка.

 Ну, зачем так мрачно?  ::  
Конец тоннеля
Озарён бликами косяков фугу.
Эра гелия три.

----------


## Ramil

Завидую... такой креатифф... и без веществ. Творческие люди. Интеллигенция!

----------


## Ramil

- "Математику только зачем учить надо, что она ум в порядок приводит" (Ломоносов)
- "Математика – гимнастика ума" (Суворов)
- "Наука математика – царица всех наук" (Гаусс)
- "Высшая математика убивает креативность" (Фурсенко, министр образования и науки РФ)

----------


## Crocodile

> - "Высшая математика убивает креативность" (Фурсенко, министр образования и науки РФ)

 Странно. При том, что Фурсенко - доктор ф-м наук.  ::  
ЕДИТ[Ь-его]: "_Считает, что высшая математика  убивает креативность и не нужна в школе. По собственному признанию, не  изучал в школе высшую математику, и при этом «не дурее других»._" (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фурсенк...ндрович) 
Ага! Очень важная поправка. Высшая математика В ШКОЛЕ безусловно убивает креативность. Как и всё остальное изучаемое в школе. На мой взгляд, самый страшный убийца креативности в школе - уроки литературы.  ::

----------


## wanja

Позновательная география
1. Гардероб - это Китай. Да!!! Вы можете говорить кому угодно, что это HUGO BOSS, COVALLI, GUCCI. Все равно это КИ-ТАЙ!!! 
2. Aнтресоли - это Монголия, потому что нихрена не понятно, что там лежит, что там происходит. Вообще нихрена не понятно!!! 
3. Kухня - это Ближний Восток, потому что там постоянно, что-то готовится. Там всё на ножах, постоянный фарш, мясо по стенам, слёзы, сопли и в центре всего этого диктатор, который воняет химическим оружием!!! 
4. США. Если Вы живёте с тёщей, то комната тещи это США. Открываем дверь - вот оно, тупое лицо руководителя государства. А если Вы только сунетесь на Ближний Восток, все, ЖОПА! Война обеспечена! 
5. Туалет - это Голландия. Потому что неровно положенный кафель постоянно напоминает Вам, что его клали какие-то наркоманы! 
6. Телевизор - это Украина. Потому что пульт управления гуляет по рукам, поэтому каждую минуту на Украине новая программа. 
7. Кот. Если у Вас живёт кот, то это Прибалтика. Ест на халяву, пьёт на халяву, мелко пакостит и делает вид, что нихрена не понимает по-русски! 
8. Холодильник - это Евросоюз. Чего там только нет, и вроде бы всё лежит аккуратно, по полочкам, но обязательно, что-то одно воняет. Как только жрать нечего, сразу все лезут в Евросоюз, и Прибалтика тоже суёт туда свой нос. 
9. Балкон - это Египет. Нигде в мире Вы не найдёте большего количества древностей, причём этого говна там целые пирамиды. 
10. Гараж - это Париж. В центре стоит большая груда железа, под которой можно трахаться часами! 
11. И собственно Вы во всём этом - Россия. До поры до времени улыбаетесь США. Кормите Прибалтику. Боретесь за право обладания пультом управления Украины.Соприкасаетесь с Евросоюзом. Но сдохнуть хочется в Париже!!!! 
(с)Вадим Галыгин

----------


## Lampada

_Дaже сaмaя крaсивaя женщинa сомневaется в своей крaсоте, но зaто лысый, мaленький, пузaтый, с кривыми ногaми мужик - всегдa, сукa,
неотрaзим!!!  
Звонок в 4 часа утра
- Алло, у вас стадо баранов не пробегало? 
- А ты что, отстал?  
У меня жена по магазину передвигается со скоростью 300 долларов/час.  
Если мужчина готов на всё ради женщины, значит он её любит. 
Если женщина готова на всё ради мужчины, значит она его родила. _

----------


## Lampada

*Одностишья*  ------------------------------ _Я всех умней, но это незаметно. 
 Хотелось бы кому-нибудь хотеться... 
 Гиппопотам - как много в этом звуке! 
 Национальность у меня не очень... 
 Не вас ли стриг безрукий парикмахер? 
 Под шубой оказалась не селедка. 
 Да, я не пью, но я не пью не это. 
 Контрольный выстрел мало что исправил... 
 Печальный взгляд... Вы не сексопатолог? 
 Бежать за пивом помешали ноги. 
 Вас прямо не узнать! Несите паспорт. 
 И все б сбылось!... Но зазвонил будильник. 
 Что исправлять! Меня уже родили... 
 Твои б мозги да к моему диплому!.. 
 Я проверялcя. Вы больны не мною. 
 Какая прелесть! Это ваши ноги? 
 Три раза отдалась. Один - удачно. 
 Ребенок мой. Хотя подпорчен школой... 
  Ну, раз послали в жопу, заходите... 
  Да бросьте: "врач, не врач..." Вы раздевайтесь! 
 Люблю детей! В хорошем смысле слова. 
 Я не целуюсь! Это отвлекает. 
 А ты-то почему меня не хочешь? 
 Любуйся мной. Правее... Вон оттуда. 
 IQ хорош, но мог бы быть трехзначным... 
  Ну что тебе сказать о логарифмах?.. 
 Больной, проснитесь! Вас уже вскрывают. 
 "Ты действуй. Я посплю," - сказала совесть. 
 Пойди приляг. Желательно на рельсы. 
 Всей правде обо мне прошу не верить. 
 Сударыня!.. (Все. Дальше нецензурно.) 
 И я, как все, противник конформизма! 
 Не спи, а то запишут добровольцем. 
 Когда умру, прошу - без ликованья..._

----------


## Полуношник

Афиша Яндекса:
"Мушкетёры" - боевик
"Жила-была одна баба" - исторический

----------


## rusalka_s

::  класс!!!

----------


## wanja

*Опытный водитель* 
Глаза: - Жёлтый!
Мозг: - Можно первую врубить...
Спинной мозг: - Рука уже врубила
Глаза: - Зелёный!
Спинной мозг: - Газу!
Мозг: - Ёпт, я за тобой не успеваю
Глаза: - Впереди красная машинка с «У» и «каблучком»
Спинной мозг: - Нога, тормози! Рука, передачу!
Мозг: - Да пофиг, мы на главной!
Нога: - Ребята, вы там разберитесь...
Спинной мозг: - Ну, я то чё, я ж рефлекторно!
Мозг: - Забейте, нормально всё, едем!
Спинной мозг: - Задница, расслабься!
Задница: - Фффух...  *Ученик* 
Глаза: - Красный!
Мозг: - Ааааа!
Спинной мозг: - Остановите, я выйду!
Правая рука: - Вправо!
Левая рука: - Влево!
Правая нога: - Я какая?!
Левая нога: - Я нога?!
Задница: - Вот и наступил мой бенефис!
Яйца: - Привет, гланды!
Сердце: - Привет, пятки!  *Стритрейсер* 
Глаза: - Красный!
Мозг: - Ждём...
Спинной мозг: - Ждём!
Шило в заднице: - Рука, первую врубай!
Рука: - Сделано...
Мозг: ****
Спинной мозг: ****
Глаза: - Жёлтый!
Шило в заднице: - ГАЗУ!
Нога: - Есть газу!
Мозг: - Спинной, может ну его нафиг?!
Шило в заднице: - Руки, руль влево, потом вправо! Нога, ГАЗУ!
Желудок: - Мужики, ща чизбургер верну!
Спинной мозг: - Мозг, ты как?
Мозг: - Сплю
Задница: - Выньте из меня шило!
Глаза: - Впереди Крузак!
Мозг: - ТОРМОЗИ!
Спинной мозг: - ТОРМОЗИ!
Глаза: - Не успели...
Почки: - Ну, мля... А нам теперь отвечать!  *Блондинка* 
Глаза: - Ой, мы не подкрашены!
Мозг: - Дык, вроде зеленый...
Спинной мозг: - Руки, косметичку! Нога, газу!
Глаза: - Ой, впереди мужик с палочкой!
Спинной мозг: - Рука, правый поворотник! Нога, притормаживаем!
Рука: - Чего?
Нога: - Ась?
Мозжечок: - Ёпт, мне тут чтоли думать начинать?!
Мозг: - Попробуй, бо я уже запарился.
Глаза: - Всё нормально! Проехали мимо...
Мозжечок: - У неё права хоть есть?
Мозг: - С машиной подарили...
Глаза: - Ой, сзади огоньки мигают!
Задница: - Ну, вот и приключение...  *Таксист-бомбила* 
Глаза: - Справа рука! Это грач!
Руки: - Вправо!
Нога: - Тормоз!
Мозг: - Вы что творите?! Мы в третьем ряду!
Спинной мозг: - Они меня не слушают.
Задница: - Бугога!
Глаза: - Простите, мужики, показалось!
Мозг: ****
Спинной мозг: ****
Руки: - Ничё, бывает...  *Маршрутчик* 
Глаза: - Красный!
Мозг: - О, это наш! Газу!
Спинной мозг: - Дурацкое кресло! Отказываюсь в таких условиях работать!
Рука: - На обочине стоят деньги! Я их чувствую... Туда!
Левая рука (в окне в такт шансону): - Най-на-най-най!
Задница: - Проклятый геморрой! Совершенно не могу думать!  *Гаишник* 
Глаза: - Красный, а кто-то едет!
Мозг: - "клубничка", "клубничка", "клубничка", *дзынь*, "джек-пот"!!!
Руки *чешут одна другую*
Ноги *приплясывают*
Задница (задумчиво): - Интересно, я одна чувствую, что за рулём генерал?!  *Водитель КамАЗа* 
Глаза: - Впереди перекрёсток!
Спинной мозг: - Газу!
Нога: - Есть газу!
Глаза: - Жёлтый!
Мозг: - Эээээ...
Спинной мозг: - ГАЗУ!
Нога: - Итак в пол!
Задница: - Чё-то я очкую!
Мочевой пузырь: - Чё-то я тоже!
Мозг: - Мы ж в КамАЗе!
Задница: - Точно, блин! Газу!!!
Все органы: - Мы в КамАЗе! Проскочим! Газу!

----------


## Ramil

Однажды это происходит. Ты смотришь на логотип "PEPSI" и понимаешь, что там на самом деле по-русски написано "РЕРЯ". И с той минуты уже не прочитать по-старому. Никогда.

----------


## Lampada

Звонок бухгaлтеру с охрaны:
- Вовa, ты тaм чем зaнимaешься?
- Ну кaк обычно: сверкой, сводкой...
- Знaчит тaк, водку выливaй, Верку выгоняй: ревизия пришлa! 
- Милый, просыпайся, будильник звонит!!!
- Я сплю.... Я ему позже сам перезвоню...  
Завидуете беззаботной жизни вашего кота? А попробуйте-ка, для начала, целый день лизать меховую шапку.  
Повзрослел - это когда начинаешь у стоматолога бояться не боли, а счёта.  
- Тебе скучно и одиноко? Тебе нечем заняться? Мне бы твои проблемы!..  
- Не понимаю, как можно сидеть дома в такой вечер?
- А я не понимаю, как можно быть на улице в такой интернет!  
Вот и появилось поколение дедушек с серьгами... 
У билетной кассы в Прибалтике:
- Ту тикетс ту Даблин!
- Куда, блин?
- Туда, блин!

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Однажды это происходит. Ты смотришь на логотип "PEPSI" и понимаешь, что там на самом деле по-русски написано "РЕРЯ". И с той минуты уже не прочитать по-старому. Никогда.

 Легенды рока. ИВАН НЕЕР в Новосибирске!

----------


## Ramil

Ну  тогда уж и классика:

----------


## wanja

Россия, НaчШтaба округа вoзвpащаeтся со сборов и вызывает старую опытную машинистку: 
- Вeрa Иванoвна, надо срочно подготовить Приказ командующего округом "О состоянии воинcкoй дисциплины". Вы готовы?
- Гoтова.
- Ну и отлично. Тогда начинаем..
(ходит по кабинету и диктует): 
- ЁБ BАШУ MАТЬ!!!!
М (мaшиниcтка печатает):  "Товарищи офицеры!" 
- НИКТО НИХУЯ НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ!  
М: "В войсках упала воинская дисциплина" 
- ВСЕ ЛЕЖАТ И ДРОЧАТ!!
М: "Командиры устранились от выполнения служебных обязанностей.." 
- МЕДНОГОЛОВЫЕ ОПЕЗДОЛЫ, БЛЯ, ПОЛЗАЮТ КАК БЕРЕМЕННЫЕ МАНДАВОШКИ, ВОДКУ ПЬЯНСТВУЮТ, БЕСПОРЯДКИ НАРУШАЮТ, ЕБУТ ВСЁ, ЧТО ШЕВЕЛИТСЯ !
М: "Воспитанием никто не занимается, строевая выучка ослабла, участились случаи пьяных дебошей и бесчинств по отношению к местному населению... 
- ЕБАТЬ ВСЕХ!!!
М: "Приказываю!" 
- ЭТОМУ НОВОМУ ГАНДОНУ, ЧТО ВОЗОМНИЛ СЕБЯ ДИРИЖАБЛЕМ, КЛИЗМУ С ПАТЕФОННЫМИ ИГОЛКАМИ, А НЕ ЛАМПАСЫ!
М: "Командира дивизии полковника Иванова предупредить о неполном служебном соответствии..." 
- ОСТАЛЬНОЕ СТАДО ПУСТЬ ВЫЕБЕТ САМ!
М: "Остальных виновных комдиву наказать своей властью" 
- ПИЗДЕЦЦ!!
М: "Командующий округом генерал-полковник Петров"

----------


## wanja

Археологам удалось полностью расшифровать надписи на скрижалях Ветхого Завета. Оказалось, что заповедь была всего одна: "Не с глаголами пишется отдельно. Примеры: не убий, не укради, не прелюбодействуй..."

----------


## Lampada

Шторм. Корабль несёт на рифы, и он вот-вот разобьётся в щепки. Капитан:
- Спасайся, кто может! Все - за борт!
- А кто плавать не умеет?
- Ну иди сюда... Порули! 
Поэтому я не люблю выходные. Только настроишься посидеть возле камина с чашечкой кофе в кресле-качалке...
И тут БАЦ. Выясняется, что у тебя нет ни камина, ни кофе, ни кресла-качалки. 
Вопрос: Я скачал файл из интернета, теперь он мне больше не нужен. Как его закачать обратно?
Ответ: Вот из-за таких уродов как ты в Интернете скоро совсем файлов не останется. 
Инспектор обращается к водителю:
- Извините, вы не могли бы припарковать ваш автомобиль где-нибудь в другом месте? Я понимаю, что это доставит вам определенные неудобства - но войдите, пожалуйста, и в мое положение. Дело в том, здесь самое подходящее место для того, чтобы мне вести наблюдение за перекрёстком...
И, видя изумленное лицо водилы, добавляет:
- Перевести, бля?! 
- Я хочу жениться на вашей дочери!
- Молодой человек, я не позволю вам жениться на моей дочери, так как вы слишком мало зарабатываете. И поверьте, когда-нибудь вы мне скажете за это спасибо. 
Большинство вещей у нас в доме теряется, потому что жена их прячет, чтобы они не потерялись. 
- Этот пешеход - самоубийца, - говорит мужу сидящая за рулём супруга.
- Он уже полчаса бежит перед нашей машиной. Что делать?
- Съезжай с тротуара на дорогу!  
Собираюсь на исповедь... Столько грехов накопилось - приятно вспомнить...

----------


## dondublon

Зима - это время планового техобслуживания Матрицы. Чтобы высвободить вычислительные ресурсы на сборку мусора, сокращают световой день, с растений убирают листву, а небо закрашивают равномерно-серым цветом. Так меньше нужно обсчитывать в картинке. Раньше ещё всё засыпали равномерно-белым снегом, но с установкой новых мощных серверов это уже не обязательно. После следующего апгрейда, говорят, вообще не нужно будет устраивать выделенную зиму - всё будет оперативно подбираться в фоне. 
My amateur translation of this: 
Winter is the time of planned service works on Matrix. To free calculation resources for the garbage collection, light time of the day being shrinked, foliage removed from the trees, and the sky is filled with single solid gray. This allow to render less details. Formerly all the ground was filled with equal-colored white snow, but now, with new powerful servers, it already isn't necessary. People suppose, that after next upgrade, there won't be necessary to make the winter as special, because all the images will be just-in-time rendered in background. 
is this correct?

----------


## Lampada

_"С наступающим - кто и как уходит нах-й...    
ВОДОЛЕЙ. Водолей уходит нах-й жизнерадостно, припевая по дороге и не оглядываясь. Нах-й так нах-й, чего уж там. 
РЫБЫ. Рыбы просто уходят. Пожимают плечами, если они есть, и уходят. Ну подумаешь - нах-й. Бывало и хуже. Не на расстрел ведь. 
ОВЕН. Овен уходит нах-й, как истинный Овен - молча и зло, твёрдым шагом и с решительно расправленными плечами. 
ТЕЛЕЦ. Телец в ужасе спросит - "то есть как нах-й?". И пойдёт всем жаловаться, что его послали. Да, нах-й. Представьте себе, а? Но в конце концов все-таки уйдёт, горестно покачивая головой и шепча под нос обидные слова. 
БЛИЗНЕЦЫ. Близнецы нах-й не уходят. Ну вот не уходят и всё. Они остаются и глядят на пославшего с укоризной во взоре. В конце концов пославший уходит нах-й сам. 
РАК. Рак расстроится и постарается выяснить, точно ли его послали именно нах-й? А вы уверены? А может, всё-таки...? А-а-а, да, я понимаю. А может, не надо? Но как и Телец, в конце концов уходит, но - гордо. 
ЛЕВ. Лев уходит нах-й. Его же послали? Послали. Значит, надо выполнять ответственное поручение. Когда дойдёт - обязательно вышлет рапорт об исполнении. 
ДЕВА. Дева будет плакать. Потом она будет плакать ещё. Потом она поплачет. Потом она нерешительно двинется в указанную сторону, останавливаясь по дороге на поплакать. Дойдёт не скоро, но обязательно. 
ВЕСЫ. Весы пошлют нах-й пославшего и уставятся на него с интересом. Если пославший сам не уйдёт, Весы постараются уговорить его пойти вместе, потому что вдвоём веселее. 
СКОРПИОН. Скорпион даже не заметит, что его послали нах-й. У него совершенно другие жизненные интересы и ваши мелкие разборки его совершенно не касаются. 
СТРЕЛЕЦ. Стрелец будет уходить очень долго, оглядываясь и останавливаясь по дороге в задумчивости. И даже когда уйдёт, периодически будет приходить обратно и спрашивать - а можно уже вернуться? Нет? Ну ладно, чё, спросить уже нельзя... 
КОЗЕРОГ. Козерог уходит нах-й быстро и решительно, не оборачиваясь и не мусоля. Но потом - о-о-о, он потом обязательно отомстит, будьте уверены. Козероги - они такие."_

----------


## Полуношник

> Зима - это время планового техобслуживания Матрицы. Чтобы высвободить вычислительные ресурсы на сборку мусора, сокращают световой день, с растений убирают листву, а небо закрашивают равномерно-серым цветом. Так меньше нужно обсчитывать в картинке. Раньше ещё всё засыпали равномерно-белым снегом, но с установкой новых мощных серверов это уже не обязательно. После следующего апгрейда, говорят, вообще не нужно будет устраивать выделенную зиму - всё будет оперативно подбираться в фоне.

 В Москве Матрица наконец закрасила землю в белый цвет, но это не помогло - рендеринг явно тормозит. Особенно заметно по машинам на дорогах. Требую ускорить модернизацию регионального дайтацентра.

----------


## Lampada

Если в ресторане трое русских заказали пол-литра водки, значит, все они - за рулем. 
- А что будет, если долго смотреть на луну?
- Не выспишься! 
Сталин был как Google.
Ты ему слово, а он тебе - ссылку. 
Беседуют двое "новых русских".
- Представляешь , я себе Запорожец купил , 600 модель - круть! Кожаный салон от Мерседеса, вся электроника от Тоёты, подвеска Ауди, мотор от БМВ, колеса вообще от Феррари - мечта, а не машина!
- А что же там от Запорожца?
- Да не заводится нихрена...

----------


## nulle

At first I wanted to put this in politics, but this subforum looks a lot more appropriate:  ::  ::  http://rus.tvnet.lv/novosti/politika...vjeka_v_latvii
(TVNET :: Политика - Россия раскритиковала соблюдение прав человека в Латвии)

----------


## dondublon

Is it really, that Mary Christmas is the wife of Santa-Claus?

----------


## wanja

- Добрая половина страны живет плохо.
- А злая?
- Злая половина страны живет намного лучше.
- Почему?
- У нее добра больше.

----------


## dondublon

> At first I wanted to put this in politics, but this subforum looks a lot more appropriate:  TVNET :: Политика - 
> (TVNET :: Политика - Россия раскритиковала соблюдение прав человека в Латвии)

 And where is the fun?

----------


## Полуношник

Маленький мальчик выходит ночью в гостиную и видит, как Санта-Клаус раскладывает подарки под ёлкой.
- Санта-Клаус, ты настоящий!
- Да, я настоящий... Но теперь мне придётся тебя убить.

----------


## Lampada

"_Проще повеситься", - подумала Windоws, глядя на список проблем. 
Чего молчишь? Клаву проглотил?_

----------


## Lampada

Вердикт присяжных: И правильно сделал!  
Хочу всего и сразу, а получаю ничего и постепенно...  
Совет всем, кто ставит суп на плиту и идет за комп: берите с собой ложку. Этот предмет напомнит вам, что вы что-то готовите.  
Турагентсво "ШТУКАТУР", за штуку-в любую точку мира!  ("Штука" = 1000 рублей) 
Мужика не пускают в бассейн. Он возмущён: -Почему?
- Потому что Вы писаете в бассейн!
- Да ведь все писают...
- Писают все. Но с десятиметровой вышки вы один!..        *Объявления.* 
Милые женщины, если вас не устраивает ваша фигура, приходите к нам! Нас она устроит! 
Не дайте обмануть себя в другом месте. Покупайте у нас! 
Бесплатно поучаствую в рекламе пива. Меньше 10 дублей не предлагать. 
Мальчики по вызову. Круглосуточно. Телефон 02.  (Милиция)  Даю уроки вождения. Моисей. 
Боксёр-профессионал распишет вашу физиономию под хохлому.

----------


## Lampada

В душе я очень добрый и чуткий человек... Но как выйду из душа - такая сволочь!  
У вас есть лыжные ботинки 52-го размера?
- Какого?
- 52-го.
- А на хрена вам лыжи?!  
- Потерпевший, узнаёте ли вы человека, который угнал у вас машину?
- Ваша честь, после речи его адвоката я вообще не уверен, была ли у меня машина.

----------


## Lampada

_Почему АНАНАС пишется вместе, а МЫ ЕЁ раздельно?_

----------


## Doomer

> Почему АНАНАС пишется вместе а МЫ ЕЁ раздельно?

 Учительница попросила составить детей предложение со словом АНАНАС. 
Катя: Мама купила АНАНАС. 
Петя: Моя сестра продаёт АНАНАС. 
Вовочка: Папа получил зарплату, всю пропил, А НА НАС *** положил.

----------


## Lampada

- Каждая девочка мечтает о плохом мальчике, который будет хорошим только для нее.
- Каждый мальчик мечтает о хорошей девочке, которая будет плохой только для него.  
Да, сначала на вопрос "любите ли доступных девушек?" я ответил "Нет!", но когда следующий вопрос оказался "Вы гей?", я подумал "И вправду, чего ты выпендриваешся?" и вернулся на шаг назад.  
Любовь придумали русские, чтобы денег не платить.  
Весна пришла... муж гулять начал! Каждый день по барам, по кабакам, по ресторанам... Меня ищет.  
- Почему ты с ней поссорился?
- Она попросила угадать, сколько ей лет.
- Ну и что?
- Угадал! 
Чем больше денег, тем больше проблем. Но это совсем не означает, что если у вас дофига проблем, то у вас - куча денег.     *Филологические анекдоты...* 
Kупил kурс "Английский во сне". 
Целый год перед сном ставил кассету. 
Результат несколько неожиданный - при звуках английского языка мгновенно засыпаю.  
Экзамен. Литература. 
Вопрос: Первая женщина-лётчица России? 
Ответ: Баба-яга!  
Вторую неделю мучаюсь вопросом, какой вариант правильный: Две белки вылезли из своих: 1) Дупл 2) Дуплов 3) Дуплищ 4) Дуплей 5) Дупел  
Препoд: - Не зря ведь пьеса Горьким была названа " На дне". На дне чего? 
Студeнт: - На дне рождения?  
К поэтам приходит муза, к поэтессам - музык.  
Русский язык - предмет сложный. Правописание частиц - отдельная тема, которую многие просто задвинули. 
Поэтому кто-то пишет "Всё что ни делается - к лучшему", а кто-то "Всё что не делается - к лучшему". Как ни странно, и те и другие правы.  
«В конце концов среди концов найдешь конец ты наконец». 
Переведите это американцу.  
Буква Ё реально необходима в русском языке. Например попробуйте переписать русскую народную пословицу: 
"С этим царем мы все передохнём." с буквой Е.  
Всей своей жизнью Пушкин учит нас тому, что талантливому человеку всё-таки нужно сначала научиться стрелять.  
Два студента заходят в аудиторию для сдачи английского.
 Препод говорит: - Sit dоwn! 
Один другому: - Слушай, а чё он сказал? 
- Он сказал: "Садись, дебил! "  
- Говорите ли вы по-английски? 
- Только со словарем. С людьми пока стесняюсь.  
В слове "ОБЩЕЖИТИЕ" он допустил семь ошибок, написав "АПСЧЯГА".  
Осмысленное предложение, в котором подряд идут пять глаголов неопределенной формы: Пора собраться встать пойти купить выпить! 
Или 
Законченное предложение из пяти глаголов без знаков препинания и союзов: "Решили послать сходить купить выпить".   
Когда говорят Excuse me - значит только собираются сделать гадость. А а если sorry, то уже сделали.  
Раньше у писателей были РУКОписи. А сейчас - КЛАВАписи?  
Вот если написать человеку: "Идиотсюда", то как он это воспримет? Как приглашение или как выдворение?  
Ай да Пушкин, ай да сукин сын! Ты сам - то изумруды ГРЫЗТЬ пробовал?!!!
(Подпись) Белочка.  
Эволюция письменности: ... - пиктограммы - иероглифы - буквы - смайлики - пиктограммы -...  
Настоящий интеллигент никогда не скажет - "как была дура-дурой, так ею и осталась", он скажет - "время над ней не властно".  
Герман наконец понял, что для полного счастья ему необходимы три карты: - Flash-карта, SIM-карта и SMART-карта.  
В свои 20 лет он знал 9 операционных систем. И ни одной женщины... 
_____________________________________

----------


## Lampada

*ГРАБЛИ - КАК СИМВОЛ САМОВЫРАЖЕНИЯ ИНТЕРНЕТА * 
Юзеp - человек, наступающий на гpабли. 
Чайник - начинающий юзеp, ни pазу не наступавший на гpабли и потому увеpенный, что гpаблей не существует. 
Ламеp - юзеp, pегуляpно наступающий на гpабли, но по-пpежнему увеpенный, что гpаблей не существует. 
Узкий специалист - юзеp, в совеpшенстве владеющий наступанием на одни и те же гpабли. 
Шиpокий специалист - юзеp, имеющий на лбу более двух шишек. 
Пpогpаммеp - тот, для кого в наступании на гpабли важнее всего pезультат. Устав наступать на чужие гpабли, изготавливает свои собственные. 
Пpодвинутый пpогpаммеp - пpогpаммеp, наступающий на каждые гpабли не более двух pаз. 
Копиpайт - концепция, огpаничивающая количество доступных для наступания гpаблей финансовыми возможностями юзеpа. 
Геймеp - тот, для кого в наступании на гpабли важнее всего пpоцесс. Обычно не способен изготовить собственные гpабли. 
Читеp - pазновидность геймеpа; наступает только на гpабли с поpолоновыми насадками на pучке и обычно не больше одного pаза. 
Хакеp - тот, кто способен наступить на гpабли, даже если они спpятаны в саpай и запеpты на замок. 
Хакеp-идеалист - благоpодный боpец за пpаво каждого наступать на неогpаниченное количество гpаблей. 
Microsoft - коpпоpация, всемиpный лидеp по пpоизводству гpаблей 
Билл Гейтс - мифическое существо из пpогpаммеpского фольклоpа; злой дух - покpовитель гpаблей. 
Апгpейд - пpоцесс пеpманентной тpаты денег на покупку все новых гpаблей, каждые из котоpых бьют больнее пpедыдущих. 
Бета-веpсия - веpсия, в котоpой гpабли видны невооpуженным глазом.
Релиз - веpсия, в котоpой гpабли пpисыпаны листьями. 
Совместимость веpсий - пpинцип, позволяющий новым гpаблям попадать точно по шишке от пpедыдущих. 
Ассемблеp - язык пpогpаммиpования, позволяющий наступать на гpабли несколько миллионов pаз в секунду. 
Локальная сеть - технология, позволяющая получить по лбу, даже когда на гpабли наступает кто-то дpугой. 
Интеpнет - технология, позволяющая наступить на гpабли, находящиеся на дpугой стоpоне земного шаpа. 
Сетевая конфеpенция - технология, позволяющая каждому наступить не только на свои, но и на чужие гpабли. 
Русские кодиpовки - подаpочный набоp гpаблей для пользователей интеpнета. 
Дpужественный интеpфейс - pезиновая накладка на pучку гpаблей. 
Гибкий (настpаиваемый) интеpфейс - накладка на pучку гpаблей, котоpую можно двигать, подгоняя под высоту своего лба. 
Гpафический интеpфейс - гpабли, позволяющие pегулиpовать цвет и интенсивность искp после удаpа по лбу. 
Hенадежная система - гpабли, котоpые бьют вас даже тогда когда вы на них не наступаете. 
Hадежная система - гpабли, котоpые бьют вас по лбу, даже когда вы стоите к ним спиной. 
Многозадачность - концепция, позволяющая наступать на несколько гpаблей одновpеменно. 
Объектно-оpиентиpованное пpогpаммиpование - метод изготовления гpаблей по пpинципу матpешки. 
Мануал - книга, описывающая pазличные способы наступания на гpабли. Hикогда не используется ламеpами и хакеpами. Пpодвинутые пpогpаммеpы используют ее после того, как наступят на те же гpабли во втоpой pаз. 
Техподдеpжка - служба, дающая советы, что делать после наступания на гpабли. Обычно пеpвый ее совет - наступить на гpабли ещё pаз и сpавнить ощущения.

----------


## wanja

Крамаров. Спасибо, что косой.
Ельцин. Спасибо, что бухой.
Медведев. Спасибо, что второй.
Путин. Спасибо, что во второй.
Тимошенко. Спасибо, что с косой.
Новая жена Маккартни. Спасибо, что с ногой.
Ходорковский. Спасибо, что по сто сорок седьмой.
Высоцкий. Спасибо, что не в 3D.
Цой. Спасибо, что с мацой.
Хой. Спасибо, что не Цой.
Хой. Спасибо, что не Хуй
Новый год. Спасибо, что зимой.
Гайдар. Спасибо, что подох.
Пушкин. Надо было брать дробовик.
Матроскин. Угостите колбасой.
Зидан. Спасибо, что головой.
Марадона. Спасибо, что рукой.
Мадонна. Спасибо, что ртом.
Христос. Спасибо, что воскрес!
Юра. Спасибо, что музыкант.
Аллах. Спасибо, что акбар.
Кондуктор? Спасибо. Проездной.
Тимати. Красивый-расписной.
Член. Спасибо, что мужской.
Виски. Спасибо, что двойной.
Секс. Спасибо, что порой.
Оргазм. Спасибо, дорогой.
Оргазм. Спасибо, что со мной!
Одеклон. Спасибо, что тройной.
Дружу. Спасибо, с головой.
Дрочу. Спасибо, что рукой.
Билан. Пожалуйста, не пой!
Евреи! Идите-ка за мной! (с) Моисей
Харон. Спасибо, не веслом.
Размер? Наверное, второй.
Маркс. Спасибо, что с бородой.
Кардашьян. Спасибо, что с кормой.
ДПС. Как это не видели двойной?
Doom. И первый, и второй.
Собаки. Поглядим весной.
Аватар. В том числе и голубой
ЕГЭ. Только бы не Толстой.
Лев. Спасибо, что Толстой.
Ваш номер -- тристадвацвосьмой.
Кусто. Гуляет под водой.
Сбербанк. Не лезьте, вы за мной!
Сизиф. Своё ношу с собой.
Икс-бокс. Собака, дорогой!!!
Объява. Но мопед не мой.

----------


## Lampada

Денег, которые я заработал, хватит мне до конца жизни, если я умру сегодня в 15:00...   
- Почему на плите так грязно?
- Папа яичницу пожарил.
- Без сковородки?  
Уважаемые коллеги! В полученной Вами рассылке от имени Ген. Директора фразу "С Новым Годом, Свиньи!" следует читать без запятой. 
С уважением, Отдел кадров.

----------


## wanja

Опытный колдун предлагает свои услуги: изгоняю бесов, демонов и неопытных колдунов.
*******
Электросварщик Иванов в большой обиде на своих родителей: это ж надо было дать такое имя - Электросварщик! 
**********
Сёма всего-навсего сказал: «Привет!», а Люся мысленно сыграла свадьбу и родила троих детей.

----------


## maxmixiv

==================
-Девушка, да что ж вы так убиваетесь? Вы ж так никогда не убьетесь!
==================
Свалились как-то в яму медведь, волк и лось.
Дёргались день, другой - ну никак не выбраться.
Волк говорит: Лось, а давай мы тебя съедим, тебе всё равно крышка. А мы с медведем ещё протянем какое-то время.
"Да, конечно, вы правы." - отвечает Лось, - "Только у меня есть предсмертное желание: родители мне написали что-то важное под хвостом, когда я был маленький, а я до сих пор не знаю - что. Прочитайте мне пожалуйста!"
Ну Волк и Медведь склонились над жопой Лося, всматриваются. Тут Лось как двинет задними ногами обоим! Волк сразу копыта двинул, а Медведь с проломленной башкой сидит и ревёт: Господи, я-то куда полез, я ж читать не умею!

----------


## maxmixiv

* * *
Не нам бродить по тем лугам,
Не нам ступать на те отроги,
Где зреет дикий чуингам,
Пасутся вольные хот-доги. 
Не с нашей трудною судьбой,
Во власть отдавшись томной неге,
Небрежно закурить плейбой,
Лениво отхлебнув карнеги. 
Не наши стройные тела
Гавайским обдувать пассатам,
Не нас природа родила
Под небом звездно-полосатым. 
А в том краю, где нас на свет
Произвела она когда-то,
Почти и разницы-то нет
В словах «зарплата» и «заплата». 
(Игорь Иртеньев)

----------


## maxmixiv

Моются в общественной бане качок и тщедушный дедок. Дедок всё поглядывает на качка, и в конце концов, не вытерпев, спрашивает:
- Сынок, что это у тебя за шишки на животе?
- Эх, ну ты деревня, дед, это же пресс!
- А зачем он тебе?
- Ну, например, выхожу я на пляж, раздеваюсь, напрягаю пресс, и все девчонки на пляже - мои. Усёк?
Дед с сомнением покачал головой, пошёл дальше мыться.
После бани качок выходит, и видит - стоит 600-й Мерседес, на капоте - открытый кейс, в котором аккуратно уложены пачки долларов. Около Мерседеса стоит дедок, окруженный толпой длинноногих девиц.
- Дед, что это?!! 
- Вот это - пресс, а у тебя - шишки, их лечить надо!

----------


## maxmixiv

- Доченька! Давай покажем, как мы выучили все месяца в году. Ну! Ян...?
- Варь!
- Фев...?
- Раль.
- Ну, давай дальше сама...
- Арт, Рель, Ай, Юнь, Юль, Густ, Ябрь, Ябрь, Ябрь, Ябрь!

----------


## Полуношник

> *Филологические анекдоты...* 
> Герман наконец понял, что для полного счастья ему необходимы три карты: - Flash-карта, SIM-карта и SMART-карта.

 Ставил на грин-карту, а пришла флэш-карта...

----------


## maxmixiv

Говорит попугай попугаю:
"Я тебя, попугай, попугаю".
Отвечает ему попугай:
"Попугай, попугай, попугай!"

----------


## wanja

Новости кинематографа - обнаружено тайное кладбище дублеров Джеки Чана. 
Ученые доказали, что на берег выбрасываются только те киты, которые уже накупались. 
Вчера в подворотне хулиганы избили оптимиста Виталика до полужизни 
Обезьянка, умеющая ставить фотоаппарат на таймер, работает сама на себя. 
Если Андрею Малахову набросить на голову темную тряпку - он думает что наступила ночь и замолкает. 
Чем больше самоубийц, тем меньше самоубийц. 
Упавший в воду шоколадный батончик вызвал панику в бассейне. 
73-летний Сергей Зверев из Перми ненавидит слово «совпадение». 
Кругозор некоторых людей это круг с нулевым радиусом. Они называют его точкой зрения. 
Пицца с радиусом "ц" и толщиной "а" имеет объём пи*ц*ц*а. 
Казалось бы, зачем убийце убивать убийцу убийцы, но Донцову уже было не остановить... 
Жадная гусеница заблудилась в яблоке и укусила себя за задницу. 
Из-за преступной халатности работников Эрмитажа картина Казимира Малевича "Черный квадрат" два месяца провисела вверх ногами. 
Работая в Москве кондуктором, житель Монголии до сих пор думает, что он собирает с русских дань. 
Вообще я люблю пирожки с вишней, они конечно мне взаимностью не отвечают, но и как чмо себя не ведут. 
По ночам в холодильнике сок "Добрый" обнимает другие продукты. 
Э - это волшебная буква, которая включает свет в туалете. 
На вечеринках Галкин любит напиваться и орать: "ВСЕМ ШАМПАНСКОГО ЗА МОЙ СЧЕТ!!!" голосом Баскова. 
А в Швеции на каждого Малыша есть Карлсон с винтом. 
На конкурсе детских рисунков мелком на асфальте победил Вовочка, нарисовавший простой круг. Остальных забрал Вий. 
Израильский SQL-сервер отвечает запросом на запрос. 
Посмотрев на прошлой неделе фильм "Ирония судьбы или С легким паром", половина россиян инстинктивно отметила Новый Год. 
МВД России выступило заказчиком римейка детского стихотворения С. Михалкова под новым названием “Дядя Степа – полицейский”.

----------


## BappaBa

*Наркоман Павлик. 6 серия. =)*

----------


## Lampada

_улыбайся чаще, и чаща улыбнётся тебе_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Человек и Кошка* 
Человек и кошка плачут у окошка.
Серый дождик каплет прямо на стекло.
К человеку с кошкой едет неотложка:
Человеку бедному мозг больной свело  *Припев*:
Доктор едет-едет сквозь снежную равнину.
Порошок целебный людям он везет.
Человек и кошка порошок тот примут
И печаль отступит и тоска пройдет. 
Человек и кошка дни с трудом считают
Вместо неба синего — серый потолок.
Человек и кошка по ночам летают
Только сон не вещий — крыльев не дает  *Припев* 
Где ты, где ты, где ты — белая карета?
В стенах туалета человек кричит.
Но не слышат стены, трубы словно вены
И бачок сливной как сердце бешено стучит  *Припев*

----------


## Lampada

http://stanislaw.ru/rus/collects/cur...56&comments=on

----------


## wanja

На соревнованиях по биатлону золото получил Иванов, серебро - Петров, бронзу - Николаев, а свинец достался сменщику мишеней Сидорову. 
Никакую любовь не ждешь так, как маршрутку в -30. 
Утром шёл на работу и понял, почему у нас самые лучшие фигуристы. 
- Саша, я фильм запустила, а он на английском. Нажимаю Ctrl+Shift а он все равно на английском... 
Мальчик, который плохо разбирается в сторонах света, осенью смотрит, как птицы улетают направо. 
На Руси сладкоежек не удавалось посадить на кол. 
Тагильский завод рыболовных изделий представляет новый продукт – удило из Нижнего Тагила. 
Чтобы не перепутать, бабушка одного котёнка назвала Барсик, а второго утопила. 
Депутаты так часто ездят по встречке чтобы привыкнуть к левостороннему движению в Лондоне. 
Секс-шопу требуются уборщицы с отсутствием выражений "ой батюшки". 
Улыбайся чаще — и чаща улыбнётся тебе! 
У порностудий самые скучные и будничные корпоративы. 
Если девушка смеётся над вашими шутками, значит вы нащупали у неё точку Гы... 
На одном из концертов Николай Басков увлёкся и поцеловал свою руку. 
Вы уже наверняка слышали про коктейль "Рекурсивный": 20% спирта, 30% воды, 50% коктейля "Рекурсивный"... 
По доpоге в Лyвp Д'Аpтаньян загнал двyх лошадей. Однy - Поpтосy, дpyгyю - Аpамисy. 
Сегодня исполнилось 10 лет, как из московского зоопарка продолжает сбегать черепаха. 
Передача «Малахов +» идёт уже третий год, но мало кто замечает, что Елена Проклова уже не первый раз на столике выкладывает из овощей слово «Help!».  
Профессор русского языка Петров, прийдя домой, по привычке включает Личный Вычислитель, загружает делательную штуковину "Мелко-мягкие Окна - Семь", выходит в Междусеть, делает записи в "МордоКниге", и просматривает крутяшки на "ТыТрубке"...

----------


## wanja

Сообщение на одном из форумов: 
Недавно приобрёл камеру Canon 400D. За небольшое время уже отснял кучу фоток и вот уже подумываю, не совместить ли мне приятное с полезным. А именно подработка фотосъёмкой свадеб. С практикой фотосъёмки знаком не понаслышке - имел приличный опыт фотосъёмки с "Зенитом". Прикидываю, что для этого нужно. Объектив в наличии пока только китовый, понимаю, что нужен другой, но сейчас не потяну. Реально ли только с китовым? Нужна внешняя вспышка, по деньгам прикидываю тысяч за 6-8, порекомендуйте - какую лучше взять. Дополнительную карту памяти и аккумулятор куплю. Что ещё нужно? Штатив с "тросиком" - не знаю, по-моему, не обязательно иметь. 
Ответ: 
Недавно приобрел себе в магазине медтехника скальпель. За небольшое время уже изрезал кожаный диван, и едва не прирезал свою собаку, и вот уже подумываю, не совместить ли мне приятное с полезным. А именно - поработать кардиохирургом. С практикой хирургии знаком не понаслышке; имел приличный опыт работы консервным ножом. Прикидываю, что для этого нужно. Скальпель пока не заточен и только один, понимаю, что нужен другой, но сейчас не потяну. Реально ли только одним скальпелем сделать аортокоронарное шунтирование? Нужен еще кровоостанавливающий зажим, по деньгам прикидываю тысяч за 6-8, порекомендуйте, какой лучше взять. Вату и тампоны куплю сам. Что же еще нужно для хирургической операции? Трокар полостной и пинцет тканевый не знаю, по-моему, не обязательно иметь...

----------


## maxmixiv

Разбивается самолет. Американец, француз и русский попадают к папуасам. Папуасы говорят:
- Мы вас съедим. Если только вы не великие охотники. Великого охотника есть нельзя.
- А как вы определяете, кто великий охотник? — спрашивают пленники.
- А вот кто одним выстрелом собьет того попугая, сидящего на вершине того дерева, тот и есть великий охотник, — говорят папуасы. — Можете готовиться к тесту на великого охотника, требовать, что вам надо для подготовки.
Американец попросил стопку виски, долго целился, выстрелил и промахнулся. Его утащили на кухню и съели. Француз попросил бокал шампанского, целился, целился и тоже промахнулся. Его тоже отправили на кухню. Русский потребовал бутылку водки, выпил ее, прицелился и опустил ружье.
- Нет, — говорит, — мало водки. Принесли ему еще бутылку, он и ее выпил, прицелился и снова не стал стрелять. — Еще стакан надо.
Принесли ему стакан водки, он выпил, выстрелил — бабах! — попугай падает на землю, сшибая ветки.
- О великий охотник! — говорят ему папуасы. — Ты воистину великий охотник, потому что в попугая и так трудно попасть, но чтобы после двух бутылок водки! До еще со стаканом!
- А чего не попасть-то? Четыре ствола и все небо в попугаях!

----------


## maxmixiv

Поручик Ржевский перед балом попросил Пушкина сочинить для него небольшой каламбур во французском стиле. 
Немного подумав, Пушкин выдает экспромт: 
— Ты гандон и он гандон, а я - виконт де Бражелон! 
На балу Ржевский объявляет: 
— Господа офицеры, замечательный каламбур слышал в Петербурге! В общем, всей конкретики я не помню, но суть такова: вы все пидорасы, а я - д’Артаньян!

----------


## maxmixiv

Цирковое представление. Конферансье объявляет первый номер:
— На арене - клоуны! Встречайте!
Крик из зала:
— Клоуны - уроды!
Ну клоуны ушли, снова выходит конферансье:
— А сейчас... на арене... акробаты!!
Голос из зала:
— Акробаты - уроды!
Ну акробаты выступили, и после номера опять появляется сияющий конферансье:
— А теперь!.. Смертельный номер! Исполняется впервые! Прыжок из-под купола цирка головой вниз на бетонную плиту!
Вопль из зала:
— Уроды, куда вы меня тащите!!!

----------


## maxmixiv

Приводят школьный класс на экскурсию на стройку. Прораб говорит:
— Вот, дети, главное, запомните — все должны быть в каске. А то тут недавно мальчик с девочкой на стройку пришли: у мальчика не было каски, а девочка была в каске. Упало на них по кирпичу, мальчик сразу умер, а девочка только засмеялась и убежала...
Вовочка:
— А, так я эту девочку знаю. Она до сих пор в каске бегает и смеется.

----------


## maxmixiv

Поваренная книга, выпущенная в 1991 г., начиналась с рецепта: "Отвари потихоньку калитку". 
Примечание для иностранных читателей: отвари ≠ отвори  :: 
хотя на слух эти слова одинаковы.
Смешно должно быть потому, что калитку нельзя отв*а*рить, а весь рецепт - это строчка из песни:  

> Отвори потихоньку калитку
> И войди в темный сад ты как тень,
> Не забудь потемнее накидку,
> Кружева на головку надень.

----------


## wanja

Конферансье:
- Бородин. Романс "Растворю я окно".

----------


## wanja

*НОВЫЕ БИЗНЕС-СЕМИНАРЫ С ПОВЫШЕННОЙ СИЛОЙ ТРЕНИНГА!* 
<Эффективное управление персоналом в нетрезвом состоянии>.  
<Клиент прежде всего урод. Основы сервиса>.  
<Деловые переговоры: как дождаться банкета или сауны. Эффективный саунинг и банкетинг>.  
<Креатив в бухгалтерской отчетности>.  
<Планирование роста продаж и составление стратегических планов при обыске и выемке документации>.  
<Эффективное уничтожение бухгалтерской документации>.  
<Колбаса как инструмент. Деловая колбаса>.  
<Управление корпоративными мероприятиями и эффективное делегирование за водкой>.  
<Методика успешных переговоров при работе с иностранными специалистами. Основы таджикского языка. Тадж-менеджмент>.  
<Основы  управленческих поединков: можно ли управлять ниже пояса, этично ли  управлять лежачего, три управленца на одного - честно ли это?>  
<Как восстановить имидж деловой женщины после корпоративной вечеринки>.  
<Основы нормирования труда. Десять отличий нормального труда от ненормального>.  
<Обмотивация персонала>.  
<Изощренные формы приказов об увольнении>.  
<Повышение эффективности ануслизинга директоров и топ-менеджеров. Основы поддакивания>.  
<Построение протокольной рожи как инструмент ведения переговоров>.  
<Стратегический план развития предприятия на двух листочках. Опыт создания>.  
<Эффективные способы снижения смертности коммивояжеров>.  
<Грузчик как основа современной логистики. Управление грузчиком. Эффективные способы расчета>.  
<Планирование  чужой карьеры. Эффективное подсиживание. Техника быстрого продвижения  коллеги вниз по перилам служебной лестницы>.  
<Психологическая атмосфера и способы ее проветривания>.  
<Переход предприятия на упрощенную схему укрытия прибыли>.

----------


## Marcus

Археологам удалось полностью расшифровать надписи на скрижалях Ветхого Завета. Оказалось, что заповедь была всего одна:
«Не с глаголами пишется раздельно. Примеры: не убий, не укради, не прелюбодействуй…

----------


## wanja

После того, как маленький Витя научился считать, папе пришлось делить пельмени поровну. 
Однажды в детсаду все дети лепили из пластилина, а Андрюша из Челябинска был наказан и ковал из стали. 
Ирина была не пьющей, не курящей девушкой. Не шлялась по ночам. Ложилась в 22-00 и вставала в 6-00. Была тихой, спокойной и даже послушной.
Но когда вышла из тюрьмы, всё изменилось... 
СССР конечно была конечно мирная страна, но кидать гранаты детей учили со школы 
- Абрам Моисеевич, вы ведь были меховщиком?
- Да, был!
- Так зашейте дырку в заднице вашему коту, чтобы он больше не гадил у меня под дверью. 
Дарья Донцова выпустила последний роман и заявила, что у нее закончились комбинации букв. 
Неурожайный год в Белоруссии: голодные колорадские жуки задрали собаку. 
Невменяемый бухгалтер не отдает себе отчет. 
Посетитель зоопарка залез в вольер, чтобы покормить тигра и надо признаться, это ему удалось 
Мальчик с ловкими ягодицами отбирает у папы ремень во время порки.

----------


## Lampada

_— «Рабинович, вы у нас вчера были в гостях?»
— «Был!»
— «Так вот после вашего ухода пропали серебряные ложки!»
— «Но я их не брал, я порядочный человек!» 
— «Но ложки все-таки пропали! Так что больше не приходите к нам в гости!.. Рабинович, ложки потом нашлись!»
— «Так что, можно приходить в гости?»
— «Э нет, ложечки-то нашлись, но (неприятный) осадок остался!» _

----------


## Lampada

_Единственный человек, для которого ты всегда ХУДАЯ и ГОЛОДНАЯ - это бабушка. 
Не брать трубку, когда звонит мама, нельзя. Ведь после десятого звонка я считаюсь пропавшим без вести и лежу с перерезанным горлом в канаве. 
Умная женщина никогда не кричит на мужчину… Приказы отдаются спокойно, чётко и ясно. 
Главное в диете — это сон. Вовремя не уснула — всё... - обожралась! 
Раньше погулять отпрашивалась у мамы. Теперь - у мужа. Блин, у мамы проще было. 
За рулём чувствую себя богиней....Я еду, а муж молится. 
Я, как идеальная женщина, всегда знаю, когда необходимо промолчать, но ведь... зараза... не могу! 
Всё! ХУДЕЮ! Уже купила кефир... Сейчас из него оладьев нажарю!_

----------


## Sergey_

-дорогой, ты станешь папой.
-ты что, беременна?
-нет, б@# из Ватикана звонили

----------


## Ramil

Демократия отнимает те пустяки, которые народу дала диктатура — работу, жилище, стабильность, — и дает взамен свободу. 
Ограничивая в свое время гласность, власть боялась не столько правды, сколько глупости. Как оказалось, вполне справедливо 
Правительство надо формировать из журналистов. Только они знают все. 
История учит — в России любая перемена не к добру. Из двух зол следует выбирать известное. 
"...особенно много дала перестройка армянскому и азербайджанскому народам. Под гнетом царской монархии и сталинской диктатуры, в удушливой атмосфере застоя они не могли и мечтать об освободительной войне друг против друга..." Дружба, скрепленная кровью. 
Раньше, в просторные времена, в ходу были круглые дураки. Теперь требуются дураки плоские — их больше набивается на митинги. 
Семена анархии дадут богатый урожай. Рано или поздно, но его будут убирать танками. 
Только одна держава в мире может разгромить Россию. Это сама Россия. 
Интеллигент не может молчать. Поэтому ему трудно сойти за умного.  
Ну и напоследок быль на грустную тему (хотя, после стрелки осциллографа, чему можно удивляться):
"Новая Газета" опубликовала текст в защиту минских террористов и в осмеяние журналистки Юлии Латыниной, нерукопожатно считающей их террористами. Среди гениальных каверзных вопросов типа "почему сразу после теракта белорусские спецслужбы продемонстрировали не фоторобот, а фотографию подозреваемого" журналистка Е. Рачева задала один непревзойдённый. А именно: "Взрывотехники не могут объяснить, почему, если в метро взорвалась прямоугольная сумка размером 35 на 70 сантиметров, воронка от нее оказалась правильной круглой формы диаметром 80 сантиметров.

----------


## maxmixiv

Чёрный юмор, однако  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> журналистка Е. Рачева задала один непревзойдённый. А именно: "Взрывотехники не могут объяснить, почему, если в метро взорвалась прямоугольная сумка размером 35 на 70 сантиметров, воронка от нее оказалась правильной круглой формы диаметром 80 сантиметров.

 Народ уже который день отрывается над Рачевой. Почему, если бросить в воду прямоугольный кирпич, то на воде появляются круги? Почему фотография прямоугольная, хотя объектив круглый? и т.п. =)  "Те танки КВ, которые тоже были построены, тоже были лучшие в мире и стреляли  бетонобойными снарядами и стреляли гаубицами." (с) Юлия Латынина

----------


## Lampada

Пьяный муж шёл домой и возле дома напоролся на сук - поранился, разозлился и думает: Ну блин падла сейчас зайду домой, возьму пилу и отпилю гада... Заходит злой и орёт:  - Жена.а.а! Где пила!?  
Жена выходит: - Нигде я не пила! Сам блин нажрался! 
- Да ну чё ты гонишь! Я спрашиваю - где пила!!? 
- Ну у соседа пила! И ЧЁ?! 
- Как у соседа!? А зачем ты ему дала? 
- Не давала я ему!!! 
- Ну как ты ему не давала, если ПИЛА у него?! 
- Ну дала!!! Откуда ж я знала, что он такой болтун!  
Муж сказал, что ночевал у друга. Звоню 10-ти лучшим - у шестерых он ночевал, а у четверых - ещё спит!!!  
Утром после бурных праздников девушка просыпается, обнаруживает рядом с собой в постели парня и удивленно его спрашивает: 
- А ты, б%%%ь, кто? 
- Я б%%%ь?!!   
Интернет-интернет, отпусти в туалет… Полчаса уже сижу… ноги крестиком держу.   
Сидят две женщины на скамейке у подъезда. Из дома выходит третья и начинает жаловаться:
- Ой, всё болит, руки болят, ноги болят, здоровья совсем нет.
Ей отвечают:
- Да врёшь ты все. Вчера от тебя двое мужиков вышли, сегодня уже один успел.
- Ну до чего же вы, бабы, злой народ. Одно место здоровое и то позавидовали.

----------


## Sergey_

На одном из научных симпозиумов встретились четыре лингвиста: англичанин, немец, итальянец и русский. Ну и, естественно, заговорили о языках. Чей, мол, язык лучше, богаче и какому языку принадлежит будущее? 
Англичанин сказал: -   Англия - страна великих завоеваний, мореплавателей и путешественников, которые разнесли славу её языка по всем уголкам мира. Английский язык - язык Шекспира, Диккенса, Байрона, несомненно, лучший язык мира. 
Ничего подобного, заявил немец, - наш язык - язык науки и философии, медицины и техники. Язык Канта и Гегеля, на котором написано лучшее произведение мировой поэзии - Фауст, Гёте. 
Вы оба неправы, - вступил в спор итальянец. Подумайте, весь мир, всё человечество любит музыку, песни, романсы, оперы. На каком языке звучат лучшие любовные романсы, самые чарующие мелодии и гениальные оперы? На языке солнечной Италии. 
Русский долго молчал, скромно слушал и наконец промолвил: Конечно, я мог бы также как каждый из вас сказать, что русский язык - язык Пушкина, Толстого, Тургенева, Чехова C превосходит все языки мира. Но я не пойду по вашему пути. Скажите, могли бы вы на своих языках составить небольшой рассказ с завязкой, с последовательным развитием сюжета, причём, чтобы все слова этого рассказа начинались с одной и той же буквы? 
Это очень озадачило собеседников и все трое заявили: 
- Нет, на наших языках это сделать невозможно. 
- А вот на русском языке вполне возможно, и я сейчас вам это докажу. 
Назовите любую букву, - сказал русский, обращаясь к немцу. Тот ответил: Всё равно, допустим - буква "П". 
- Прекрасно, вот вам рассказ на букву "П": 
Пётр Петрович Петухов, поручик пятьдесят пятого Подольского пехотного полка, получил по почте письмо, полное приятных пожеланий. Приезжайте, писала прелестная Полина Павловна Перепелкина. Поговорим, помечтаем, потанцуем, погуляем. Приезжайте, Пётр Петрович, поскорей. 
Петухову приглашение понравилось. 
Поезд прибыл после полудня. Принял Петра Петровича почтеннейший папаша Полины Павловны, Павел Пантелеймонович. 
- Пожалуйста, Пётр Петрович, присаживайтесь поудобнее, проговорил папаша. 
Подошёл плешивенький племянник, поздоровался: Порфирий Платонович Поликарпов.- Просим, просим! Появилась прелестная Полина. Полные плечи покрывал прозрачный персидский платок. Поговорили, пошутили, пригласила пообедать. 
Подали пельмени, плов, пикули, печёнку, паштет, пирожки, пирожное, пол-литра померанцевой. Плотно пообедали. Пётр Петрович почувствовал приятное пресыщение. После приёма пищи, после плотного перекуса, Полина Павловна пригласила Петра Петровича прогуляться по парку. Перед парком простирался полноводный пруд. Прокатились под парусами; после плаванья по пруду, пошли погулять по парку. 
- Присядем, предложила Полина Павловна. Присели. Полина Павловна придвинулась поближе. 
Посидели, помолчали, прозвучал первый поцелуй... 
- Поженим, поженим!, - прошептал плешивый племянник. 
Право, поженим, - пробасил подошедший папаша. 
Пётр Петрович побледнел, пошатнулся, потом побежал прочь. Побежав, подумал: Полина Павловна - прекрасная партия. Перед Петром Петровичем промелькнула перспектива получить прекрасное поместье. Поспешил послать предложение. 
Предложение Полина Павловна приняла. Поженились. Приятели приходили поздравлять, приносили подарки. Передавая пакеты, приговаривали: Прелестная пара.

----------


## Lampada

Женский форум: 
ххх: Я окна мою раз в год, наверное, я плохая хозяйка.  
ууу: А что, их нужно мыть НЕСКОЛЬКО раз в год?  
zzz: А что, их НУЖНО МЫТЬ КАЖДЫЙ ГОД?  
vvv: НУЖНО МЫТЬ ОКНА???!!!!!!  
Сидишь дома — лохушка, ходишь по клубам — тупая тусовщица. Красишься косметикой — овца накрашенная, ходишь без косметики — мышь серая. Носишь короткие юбки — шлюха, длинные юбки — закомплексованная. Блондинка — дура, брюнетка — стерва. Знаете что? Идите на хер.  
Вчера купила платье, подошло тютелька в тютельку. Сегодня одела - маловато! Наверное, тютельки выросли.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

- Вы акула пера?
- Нет, дятел клавиатуры. 
Мы поняли, что наш сын -- наркоман, когда из дома стали пропадать наркотики. 
- Вас сегодня просто не узнать!
- Что, я так хорошо выгляжу?
- Нет, вы, бл#$ь, кто?

----------


## wanja

Жил был один менеджер по продажам. Пошел устраиваться на работу. Долго ли коротко ли резюме рассылал, а как-то пришел в одну контору на собеседование с генеральным директором. И шло у них собеседование шесть часов. Уже и директор взмок, и менеджер три раза воды просил. А все никак не могут договориться. Начинали с двухсот баксов в месяц - а уже за два с половиной килобакса спорят, и проценты, и бонусы, и какие-то еще там спортзалы, мобильные связи, обеды, подъемные, страховки, отпуск, командировочные, машину служебную, ноутбук, кучу всякого менеджер себе выбил. Сдался в итоге генеральный директор, все условия выполнил. Все, что менеджер просил - дал.
Приступил менеджер к работе, и за первый месяц увеличил продажи втрое, потом вдесятеро, потом в сто раз, потом вообще все в конторе продал, включая мебель, канцтовары, секретаршу - мужикам в баню, базу данных клиентов - конкурентам, а самого шефа - налоговой.
Потому что это был, сцуко, очень хороший менеджер по продажам...

----------


## TanaTiX

x_d10207fb.jpg

----------


## Ramil

1) Ни один человек не сможет 
полностью открыть свой рот и 
вытянуть язык дальше губ. 
2) 90% из вас только что попытались 
это сделать. 
3) 100% поняли, что это было не правдой. 
5) Небольшое большинство (51+%) посмеялись. 
6) Большинство людей не заметили,
 что мы пропустили номер 4. 
6) Большинство только что посмотрели 
и проверили. 
7) Большинство не увидели, что мы так
 же пропустили номер 2. 
8) Ты опять попался. 
9) Ты словил нас на повторении 6? 
10) Не не захотел это проверять, не так ли?

----------


## Lampada

Что мы узнаём из голливудских фильмов. 
1. Полицейские, проводя любого рода расследования, хотя бы один раз обязательно зайдут в стрип-клуб.
2. Иностранцы, даже оставшись одни, всё равно предпочитают говорить по-английски.
3. Спасаясь от погони, нужно спрятаться в толпе проходящего мимо парада. Какой-нибудь парад непременно будет. 
4. На каждой кровати лежит L-образное одеяло, закрывающее мужчину до пояса, а женщину - до подбородка. 
5. Лучшего детектива постоянно отстраняют от работы или дают 48 часов, чтобы закончить дело. 
6. Посадить самолет может каждый. 
7. Система вентиляции любого здания - лучшее место, чтобы спрятаться; никому и в голову не придёт искать вас там, зато по ней можно беспрепятственно попасть в любую часть здания. 
8. Эйфелева башня в Париже видна из КАЖДОГО окна. 
9. Любая бомба с часовым механизмом оснащена индикатором с большими красными цифрами, чтобы все видели, сколько времени осталось до взрыва. 
10. Офицеры Вермахта не обязательно должны знать немецкий язык, достаточно говорить по-английски с немецким акцентом. 
11. В кухнях не бывает освещения. Если герою ночью нужен свет на кухне, то он открывает дверцу холодильника. 
12. Оставшись одна ночевать в темном и мрачном здании и услышав подозрительный звук, героиня идёт узнавать, в чем дело, надев самое роскошное и соблазнительное белье. 
13. Столкнувшиеся автомобили всегда взрываются и горят. 
14. У средневековых и даже первобытных жителей всегда блестящие, ухоженнные роскошные волосы и великолепные зубы. 
15. Если вы подверглись нападению более чем одного противника, нападать всё равно будут по одному, а остальные в это время совершают угрожающие телодвижения. 
16. Если даже машина едет по ровной и прямой дороге, руль все равно нужно яростно крутить из стороны в сторону. 
17. Любой замок открывается скрепкой, шпилькой или кредитной карточкой. Исключение составляют случаи, когда в доме, где заперт маленький ребенок, начинается пожар. 
18. Губная помада не стирается, даже если героиня моется в душе или ныряет с аквалангом.

----------


## wanja

ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ - страшный сайт! Ко мне просятся в друзья натяжные потолки, шторы, шкаф-купе... Не помню, чтобы в школе со мной такие учились.
****************
“Это чудо!” - ликовала изумлённая паства, разглядывая фотографию Патриарха Кирилла, шагающего по воде подобно Христу. И только сам Патриарх был не весел:
- “Ну вот, ядрёны херувимы! Сначала часы стали исчезать. А теперь – ещё и яхта”.
*********************
Пьяный водитель понял, что проехал не на тот свет, после того, как его лично остановил Апостол Петр.
************************
Водитель со стажем, вставляя в компьютер флешку, по привычке ее поворачивает.
**************
Свинья, увидевшая на дворе мангал, начала ловить мышей и лаять на чужих.
************
По последним данным, когда закончится календарь майя, начнется календарь июнйя.
**********************
В бесконечных коридорах Госдумы обнаружен одичавший 12-летний мальчик, воспитанный депутатами. Речь невнятная, кругозор ограничен, питается только в буфете, при словах 'заседание объявляется открытым' мгновенно погружается в глубокий детский сон. 
****************
А как тебя муж отпустил в ночной клуб?
— Да я ему ванну приготовила и пеной наполнила!
— И это его остановило?!
— Монтажная пена кого угодно остановит.

----------


## Lampada

Тарелка на столе - СТОИТ, а на полу - ЛЕЖИТ. А ботинок - наоборот. Почему? 
- Скажите, а окулист принимает?
- Не то слово, бухает по-черному. 
Для смягчения последствий падения обычно используется мат. 
Деньги - это грязь, но лечебная. 
- Ты скрипичный ключ видел?
- А что, скрипка захлопнулась? 
Чтобы сократить число людей, живущих за чертой бедности, надо или опустить черту или сократить число людей. 
Как говорят дальтоники, жизнь - она, как радуга: полоса черная, полоса белая... 
- Кем это вы себя мните?
- Не ваше это дело, кем я себя мну. 
Как отличить левую ногу от правой? На левой ноге большой палец справа. 
-Моей жене не нравится, что я храплю...
-Так от чего вам хотелось бы избавиться - от храпа или от жены? 
Женщины не мыслят, они замышляют! 
Бесплатному сыру в дырки не заглядывают... 
- Что Вы пляшете под его дудку?
- Это не дудка, это - ствол... 
- Нехорошо подсматривать в замочную скважину!
- А показывать в нее всякую гадость? 
На супружеский долг набежала пеня. 
Не так страшен стоматолог, как его прейскурант. 
Сломалась машина и нет денег на пиво - вот они, мужские критические дни... 
Написала свое резюме... Распечатала... Перечитала...Расплакалась...
Просто жалко такого человека на работу отдавать! 
Почему у водки - вкус один, а приключения всегда разные??? 
Чтобы иметь ангельский характер, надо иметь дьявольское терпение… 
Моя девушка говорит, что маленький член — не помеха отношениям. Но мне всё равно как-то неуютно от того, что у неё есть член.

----------


## Lampada

_Последняя станция метро.
В опустевшем вагоне спит мужчина. На коленях у него книга Ландау ``Теория поля``.
Милиционер обходит вагон, видит спящего мужчину, подходит к нему и говорит: ``Вставай, агроном, конечная.``_

----------


## Lampada

_Купил таблетки для повышения интеллекта. Не смог открыть коробку. 
Вроде бы всё наладилось: на работу устроился, машину и квартиру купил, деньги на любовницу появились, а тебе - бац... и 80 лет! 
Если деньги мерить кучками, то у меня ямка. 
Сегодня ночью градусник постучался в окно и попросил впустить его в дом. 
Переубедить вас мне не удастся, поэтому сразу перейду к оскорблениям. 
Mеня деньги не волнуют! Они меня успокаивают._

----------


## Lampada

_Совет. Если женщины не обращают на вас внимания - попробуйте возглавить банк.  
Дайте человеку пистолет - и он ограбит банк.
Дайте человеку банк и он ограбит мир!  
Самое первое государство, куда приходит Дед Мороз, - это Китай.
Ну, чтоб загрузить мешок подарками._

----------


## it-ogo

Если женщины не обращают на вас внимания, значит вас не существует.

----------


## Crocodile

> Если женщины не обращают на вас внимания, значит вас не существует.

 Месье избалован женским вниманием?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> _Последняя станция метро.
> В опустевшем вагоне спит мужчина. На коленях у него книга Ландау ``Теория поля``.
> Милиционер обходит вагон, видит спящего мужчину, подходит к нему и говорит: ``Вставай, агроном, конечная.``_

 По теме, вспомнился старый анекдот. Сидит молодой человек в автобусе, читает книгу. Рядом сидит старушка и тоже пытается читать ту же книгу, но у неё никак не получается вникнуть в содержание. Когда молодой человек закрывает книгу, старушка истово крестится и выскакивает из автобуса. На обложке написано: "Язык АДА".

----------


## Lampada

_- Стой, стрелять буду!
- Стою.
- Стреляю.  
Звонок в дверь:
 - Рабинович, у вас идёт горячая вода?
Рабинович открывает кран горячей воды и пробует воду рукой.
 - Да, идёт, только она холодная.  
Сын разгадывает кроссворд: «Без неё не приготовишь блины» — четыре буквы, первая «М». Ребенок без колебаний пишет... «МАМА».  
Повышение штрафов за митинги подняло тариф за пользование Конституцией РФ до уровня цены на нефть.  
В автомобильной пробке парень раздаёт водителям каталоги салонов интимных услуг. Один из водителей делает ему замечание:
 - Молодой человек, в нашей стране проституция запрещена!
Парень делает удивлённые глаза и спрашивает:
 - А из какой вы страны?  
- Как у меня мужик переночевал - так все соседи в курсе! А как квартиру обворовали - так все крепко спали! _

----------


## Lampada

_- Как это ты забил гол в свои ворота?!
- Хорошая позиция была..._

----------


## Lampada

_- Ты зачем кинул кирпич дяде Саше на голову?
- Я больше не буду!
- А ему больше и не надо!  
- Невестушка, ты скотинку покормила?
- Нет, мама, спит еще ваш сыночек...  
Больной спрашивает у доктора:
- Доктор, я вылечусь?
Доктор:
- Да мне самому интересно..._

----------


## wanja

===============
От любви до ненависти один шаг - грязными ботинками по чистому паласу.
*****************
В любви, как в мотоцикле - третий либо лишний, либо в коляске.
*****************
На Чукотке, чтобы сходить в солярий, надо сначала наколоть дров.
*****************
Криками: «Коля, иди домой! Не позорь родителей!» - закончился гей-парад в Сызрани.
*****************
Директор канал «Культура» на банкете пырнул ножом директора канала НТВ. Вот так, добро победило зло. А сюжет все равно достался НТВ.
*****************
Немецкие сантехники мечтают просто менять краны.
*****************
2018
На самом деле, России, чтоб победить на чемпионате мира по футболу, надо действовать традиционно - заманить соперников в глубь страны и дождаться пока ударят морозы.
*****************
Я смотрел передачу про навозных жуков. Так интересно! Они почти как люди – насобирают говна, а потом всю жизнь его с собой таскают. Причем, иногда в два-три раза больше своего веса!!
*****************
Повзрослел — это когда тебя в принципе не волнует, повзрослел ты уже, или нет.
*****************
Я не понимаю, почему Ленин в 52 года был дедушка Ленин, а Путин в 52 года "молодой и энергичный лидер"?
*****************
Идеальных людей не существует, поэтому просто найдите такого же придурка, как вы сами.
*****************
«Здравствуйте. Я задел Вашу машину. Сейчас я пишу эту записку и люди (толпа зевак) стоят и наблюдают за мной.
Они думают: какой сознательный человек! Молодец! Оставляет свои координаты!»
Пусть так и думают. Сейчас допишу и воткну ее под дворник.
Всего Вам хорошего.»
============

----------


## wanja

Перед нами стол. На столе стакан и вилка. Что они делают? Стакан стоит, а вилка лежит. Если мы воткнем вилку в столешницу, вилка будет стоять. То есть стоят вертикальные предметы, а лежат горизонтальные? Добавляем на стол тарелку и сковороду. Они вроде горизонтальные, но на столе стоят. Теперь положим тарелку в сковородку. Там она лежит, а ведь на столе стояла. Может быть, стоят предметы готовые к использованию? Нет, вилка–то готова была, когда лежала. 
Теперь на стол залезает кошка. Она может стоять, сидеть и лежать. Если в плане стояния и лежания она как–то лезет в логику "вертикальный–горизонталь  ный", то сидение — это новое свойство. Сидит она на попе. Теперь на стол села птичка. Она на столе сидит, но сидит на ногах, а не на попе. Хотя вроде бы должна стоять. Но стоять она не может вовсе. Но если мы убьём бедную птичку и сделаем чучело, оно будет на столе стоять. Может показаться, что сидение — атрибут живого, но сапог на ноге тоже сидит, хотя он не живой и не имеет попы. Так что, поди ж пойми, что стоит, что лежит, а что сидит. 
А мы ещё удивляемся, что иностранцы считают наш язык сложным и сравнивают с китайским.

----------


## Lampada

_Санкт-Петербург, набережная Мойки, зима. Около запорошенного снегом гаишника останавливается иномарка, из неё выходит японец и говорит:
— Оясуминасай, сумимасэн, омавару-сан, доко-дэ ватаси-ва коно юкитоси-ни Кока-Кола-но кан-о коубаймас-ка?.
На что гаишник ему отвечает:
— Извините, я не понял. Вы спрашиваете, где в этом печальном заснеженном городе купить бутылочку чего?_

----------


## Sergey_

*Испанцы*: (помехи на заднем фоне) ... говорит А-853, пожалуйста, поверните на 15 градусов на юг, во избежание столкновения с нами. Вы движетесь прямо на нас, расстояние 25 морских миль. *Американцы*: (помехи на заднем фоне)... советуем вам повернуть на 15 градусов на север, чтобы избежать столкновения с нами. *Испанцы*: Ответ отрицательный. Повторяем, поверните на 15 градусов на юг во избежание столкновения.  *Американцы* (другой голос): С вами говорит капитан корабля Соединенных Штатов Америки. Поверните на 15 градусов на север во избежание столкновения. *Испанцы*: Мы не считаем ваше предложение ни возможным, ни адекватным, советуем вам повернуть на 15 градусов на юг, чтобы не врезаться в нас. *Американцы* (на повышенных тонах): С ВАМИ ГОВОРИТ КАПИТАН РИЧАРД ДЖЕЙМС ХОВАРД, КОМАНДУЮЩИЙ АВИАНОСЦА USS LINCOLN, ВОЕННО-МОРСКОГО ФЛОТА СОЕДИНЕННЫХ ШТАТОВ АМЕРИКИ, ВТОРОГО ПО ВЕЛИЧИHЕ ВОЕННОГО КОРАБЛЯ АМЕРИКАНСКОГО ФЛОТА. НАС СОПРОВОЖДАЮТ 2 КРЕЙСЕРА, 6 ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ, 4 ПОДВОДНЫЕ ЛОДКИ И МНОГОЧИСЛЕННЫЕ КОРАБЛИ ПОДДЕРЖКИ. Я ВАМ НЕ "СОВЕТУЮ", Я "ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ" ИЗМЕНИТЬ ВАШ КУРС НА 15 ГРАДУСОВ НА СЕВЕР. В ПРОТИВНОМ СЛУЧАЕ МЫ БУДЕМ ВЫНУЖДЕНЫ ПРИНЯТЬ НЕОБХОДИМЫЕ МЕРЫ ДЛЯ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ НАШЕГО КОРАБЛЯ. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕМЕДЛЕННО УБЕРИТЕСЬ С НАШЕГО КУРСА!!!! *Испанцы*: С вами говорит Хуан Мануэль Салас Алкантара. Нас 2-е человек. Нас сопровождают пес, ужин, 2 бутылки пива и канарейка, которая сейчас спит. Нас поддерживают радиостанция "Cadena Dial de La Coruna" и канал 106 "Экстремальные ситуации в море". Мы не собираемся никуда сворачивать, учитывая, что мы находимся на суше и являемся маяком А-853 пролива Финистерра Галицийского побережья Испании. Мы не имеем ни малейшего понятия, какое место по величине мы занимаем среди испанских маяков. Можете принять все е...ные меры, какие вы считаете необходимыми и сделать все что угодно для обеспечения безопасности вашего е...го корабля, который разобьется вдребезги о скалы. Поэтому еще раз настоятельно рекомендуем вам сделать наиболее осмысленную вещь: изменить ваш курс на 15 градусов на юг во избежаниe столкновения. *Американцы*: Ok, принято, спасибо.

----------


## it-ogo

> пролива Финистерра Галицийского побережья Испании

 Ээээ... Может быть Галисийского?

----------


## Sergey_

::

----------


## Lampada

_Девочка приходит из школы с фингалом. Отец:
- Что случилось?
- Да напали, телефон хотели отобрать.
- Ты их опознать сможешь?
- А чё я-то? Пускай их родственники опознают.  
Львов, каток:
- Прокат ковзанiв - 5 гривень;
- Прокат коньков - 25 гривен;
- Skates rental - 30 USD._

----------


## Throbert McGee

Here's my attempt at translating a classic American joke into Russian -- corrections appreciated! (I would put this in the genre of "unexpectedly sly redneck" jokes... perhaps vaguely parallel to the Чукча genre.)  *Летние каникулы в США. Пара студентов из Нью-Йорка объезжает по стране. Останавливаются за бензином у бензостанции очень деревенской -- здесь кредитные карточки и не принмаются, только наличные деньги. Хозяин бензостанции -- старик, настоящий провинциал, табачные пятна по бороде, от него сильно пахнет виски. Отплатив за бензин, один парень высует с кошелька ещё бумажку, и вежливо-превежливо обращается к старику:
-- "Извините, сэр, а если вам не мешало бы, вы не могли бы давать сдачу с восемнадцатодолларовой бумажки?"
-- "Ммммда, ладно, ма-агу-у-у-у" -- врастяжку говорит старик, берёт бумажку, и не слишком трезво её осматривает -- "Сафсем нет проблем, сынок. Подожди-ка, я щас схожу за вашой сдачой."
-- "Ну что ты, бля" -- шепчет другой студент, в панике -- "И откуда ты, бля, фальшевую бумажку в восемнадцать долларов?!"
-- "Спокойно, всё в порядке!" -- отвечает приятель -- "Это была настоящая десятка. Просто я чернилами изменил «0», чтобы* *походило на «8». Кровосмешенный, безграмотый мудак никогда не заметит, ведь он слишком пьяный, и нам будет прибыль в восемь баксов!"
Тут старик медленно выходит из домика, с бумажками в руке.
-- "Значит, ребята, вам хочется шесть троек, или две девяток будет окей?"* 
It's the summertime break for US schools. Two college dudes from New York are out for a long road-trip all over the country. They stop to get some gas at a VERY rustic gas station that doesn't even take credit cards -- it's cash-only, and the owner is a classic old hillbilly with tobacco stains on his beard and reeking of whiskey. After they pay for the gas, one of the guys pulls some more money from his wallet and says to the old man in a super-polite voice:
-- "Excuse me, sir, but if it wouldn't be too much bother, could you possibly break an eighteen-dollar bill?"
-- "Uhhh-yup, Ah ra-a-ahtly reckon Ah caa-yun," drawls the old geezer, taking the banknote and inspecting it drunkenly. "Ain't no trouble 'tall, sonny. Jes' wait an' Ah'll git yer change, mmm'kay?"
-- "What the freakin' hell are you doing," whispers the second college guy, in a panic, "and where the freakin' hell did you get a counterfeit '$18 bill'?!"
-- "Relax, everything's cool," answers his buddy. "It was a genuine tenner, but I inked up the '0' to make it look like an '8' -- that inbred, illiterate dickhead is too drunk to know the difference, and we'll make eight bucks profit!"
Just then the old man comes shuffling back out of the gas station's little office with a wad of cash in hand.
-- "All raaahty, then, does y'all want six $3 bills, or 'ud two niners be okay?"

----------


## Vladimir_S

> Here's my attempt at translating a classic American joke into Russian -- corrections appreciated! (I would put this in the genre of "unexpectedly sly redneck" jokes... perhaps vaguely parallel to the Чукча genre.)  *Летние каникулы в США. Пара студентов из Нью-Йорка совершает длинное путешествие по стране. Они останавливаются чтобы заправиться бензином у очень деревенской заправки -- здесь кредитные карточки и не принимаются, только наличные деньги. Хозяин заправки -- старик, настоящий провинциал, табачные пятна на бороде, от него сильно пахнет виски. Оплатив за бензин, один парень вынимает из кошелька ещё одну бумажку, и вежливо-превежливо обращается к старику:
> -- "Извините, сэр, если вам не трудно, вы не могли бы дать сдачу с восемнадцатидолларовой бумажки?"
> -- "Ммммда, ладно, ма-агу-у-у-у" -- врастяжку говорит старик, берёт бумажку, и не слишком трезво её осматривает -- "Сафсем нет проблем, сынок. Подожди-ка, я щас схожу за вашой сдачой."
> -- "Ну что ты, бля" -- шепчет другой студент, в панике -- "И откуда ты, бля, взял фальшивую бумажку в восемнадцать долларов?!"
> -- "Спокойно, всё в порядке!" -- отвечает приятель -- "Это была настоящая десятка. Просто я чернилами изменил «0», чтобы* *походило на «8». Кровосмешенный, безграмотый мудак никогда не заметит, ведь он слишком пьяный, а нам будет прибыль в восемь баксов!"
> Тут старик медленно выходит из домика, с пачкой банкнот в руке.
> -- "Значит так, ребята, вас устроит шесть трёшек или две девятки будет окей?"*

 И еще:  
- "Кровосмешенный мудак" - я не знаю как это правильно выразить, но по-русски звучит как-то непонятно и неуместно. Наверно, слово кровосмешенный можно просто опустить.
- Выражение "... six $3 bills, or 'ud two niners be okay?". Раньше в СССР были банкноты номиналом 3 рубля, назывались "трёшки". Но банкнот в 9 рублей не было, поэтому и нет определенного слова для этого. Думаю, слово "девятки" подойдет.

----------


## Полуношник

Либо "оплатив бензин" (без предлога), либо "заплатив за бензин".
To "break an eighteen-dollar bill" - _разменять_ восемнадцать долларов.
"Шесть троек". - Если карты, то "двойки" и "тройки", а деньги, почему-то, "двушки" (монеты в две копейки) и "трешки".

----------


## Vladimir_S

А это шутки из КВН:  AMIK.RU - Шутки 
- Дед, поехали в город! Я тебя в кино свожу! «Титаник в 3D» в стереоочках посмотришь! 
- Дед «Титаник» в 3D еще в плавательных очках видел! 
В ветреную погоду шотландская армия выглядит ещё более устрашающе. 
Волк с очень-очень-очень хорошим зрением воет на Плутон. 
Учитель русского языка, попавший молотком по пальцу, сначала говорит кому чему, а потом кого чего, с кем чем. 
Муж вернулся из командировки на день раньше и был уволен с работы прямо в собственной спальне. 
Мой папа раньше любил боевики, а мама - сериалы, поэтому моего брата зовут Хосе Игнасио Рембо. 
Против природы не попрешь. Директор приюта для бездомных собак загнал на дерево директора приюта для бездомных кошек. 
Со словами «А вдруг поможет?» алкоголик закусил пирожком с печенью.

----------


## alexsms

To Throbert,  
Как-то в летние каникулы два чувака-студента из Нью-Йорка поехали путешествовать по стране. Они останавливаются, чтобы заправить машину. Заправка находится в какой-то дыре в глубокой провинции, там даже не принимают пластиковые карточки, расплатиться можно только наличными. Хозяин заправки – типичный деревенщина, прокуренный и пропитый старикан с бородой. Расплатившись за бензин, один из чуваков достает купюру из кошелька и очень вежливо обращается к старику:
«Извините, пожалуйста, если Вас не затруднит, не могли бы Вы разменять 18-долларовую купюру.»
«Э-э-м, наверное получится», - медленно протягивает старикан, берет банкноту и смотрит на нее пьяным взглядом. «Ну да, не проблема, подождите, сейчас принесу?»
«Ты чо, охренел?», - тихо говорит второй чувак, слегка паникуя. «Ты где нашел фальшивые 18 долларов?»
«Расслабься, все нормально», - отвечает первый. «Это нормальная десятка, я вместо нолика нарисовал восьмерку. Этот пьяный полуграмотный болван не поймет ничего, нам достанется 8 долларов.»
В это время старикан шаркающей походкой выходит из комнаты с деньгами:
«Вот, вам шесть по три или две по девять пойдет?».

----------


## Lampada

_Очень солидная аудиторская компания с жесткими корпоративными нормами поведения. Все сотрудники приходят на работу очень рано, а уходят далеко за полночь. И вот однажды один специалист начал работу в 9 утра. Все переглянулись. Ушёл в 6 вечера. Все опять переглянулись, но решили, что случилось что-то очень серьёзное дома. Hа следующий день повторилось то же самое, и через день тоже. Hаконец народ не выдержал и послал представителя разъяснить бунтарю правила игры. Тот послушал, испуганно помолчал несколько минут, а потом робко сказал: "Ребята, вы что, я же в отпуске!"   
Верх оптимизма - считать, что в коробке столько шоколадных конфет, сколько туда может теоретически поместиться.   
Если вы поможете другу в беде, он непременно вспомнит о вас, когда опять попадёт в беду.   
Согласно данным судебной статистики, ещё ни одна жена не застрелила мужа в тот момент, когда он мыл посуду   
Рог изобилия - это когда жена изменяет с олигархом.   
В гробу я видел вашу Красную площадь! В.И. Ленин   
Подготавливая на выброс коробки со старым хламом, не рассматривайте их содержимое, иначе выбрасывать будет нечего._

----------


## wanja

Сочинское такси доставит вас в любое место седым и невредимым.
*******
А дураков-то каких мало, оказывается, много!
**********
- Как ты со своей женой познакомился?
- Сидит она, значит, в бане...
- Как интересно! Продолжай!
- Сидит она в бане за своё поведение на форуме и шлет мне, админу, слезное письмо, чтобы я её разбанил. Начали общаться по мылу, затем в аське, затем встретились в реале.
**********
Правительство заявило, что оснований для повышения цен нет, поэтому цены будут повышать без основания.политика
***********
Гаишник остановил гаишника.
Тут как говорится - ни дать, ни взять...
*********
На случай, если что-то пойдет не так, у каждой сильной и независимой женщины есть гениальный запасной план: сесть на жопу и зарыдать.
********
Интересно, почему ночью в холодильнике еда вкуснее?
**********
Когда чужой муж спускает последние 1000 рублей на шампанское и петарды - он романтик, когда свой - бестолочь.
************
На самом деле, мужчины признают наличие женской интуиции, но называют её по-своему: "Накаркала!"
*************
- По статистике, более половины браков заканчиваются разводами.
- А остальные чем?
- Ну, смертью.
- Мама, я не хочу жениться!
**********
Смешные законы разных стран: в РФ президент страны, министры и депутаты имеют право на бесплатный проезд в общественном транспорте.
*********
Самое эффективное лечение травами - это крапивой по жопе.
*******
Мальчик, не до конца завязавший шнурки, не до конца сошёл с эскалатора.
*********
На днях была на пляже. Оказывается беременных мужчин гораздо больше, чем беременных женщин! отдых
**************
- Света, что у тебя за трусы такие - две веревочки. Они же не защищают совсем.
- Женские трусы не для защиты, они для нападения.
**********
– Что делаешь?
– Смотрю Олимпиаду, соревнования по штанге.
– Среди мужчин или женщин?
– Пока еще не разобрался.
************
Библия для большинства Христиан - что-то вроде "лицензионного соглашения".
Никто её толком не читает, просто прокручивают до конца и кликают "Я согласен".
************
Электричка подъезжает к станции, в тамбуре, готовясь к выходу, стоит мальчик лет 11-12. Входит контролёр:
- Ваш билетик?!
- Ой, здравствуйте! А вы меня не узнаёте?
- Нет.
Мальчик поворачивается к контролёру боком:
- А так?
- И так нет.
В это время двери открываются, и мальчик выпрыгивает на перрон с криком:
- Так я же заяц!
**************
- Поддержит ли население Германии восстановление третьего рейха?
- Да на фиг им этот рейх нужен, туркам-то?
*****************
Знакомые называют детскую комнату, где живет их 7-летний сын, очень метким словом - сынарник.
**********
Время до сдачи любой работы делится на два периода:
1) да ладно, еще полно времени...
2) бл&ть, опаздываем!
************
- Бог еды и плодородия у народов Крайнего Севера, восемь букв?
- Вертолет.
***************
- Люся, ты зачем мою кружку вымыла?
- Я что, уничтожила цивилизацию, которая считала тебя верховным правителем?
***********
Я понял, что родители могут гордиться моим воспитанием, когда, зацепившись ногой за ступеньку и пролетев пол-лестницы, я орал: "Ой-ой-ой!".

----------


## wanja

Объяснительная записка прораба И.ЩЕНКОВА.
Я, прораб ЩЕНКОВ И., сдавал приемочной комиссии построенный нашей фирмой новый 5-этажный дом. Дом был принят с оценкой «хорошо», но с замечанием: нужно снести старую халупу во дворе, очистить место под детскую площадку.
Я поручил рабочим подогнать компрессор с отбойными молотками развалить постройку. Через полчаса рабочие доложили, что у отбойных молотков полопались наконечники, а запасных нет.
Тогда я послал бульдозериста, но скоро бульдозерист вернулся, сказал, что лопнул нож и полетела муфта сцепления. Посланный мной экскаватор тоже не справился: лопнула чугунная баба, и оборвался трос.
Пользуясь личными связями, я попросил знакомого подрывника эту халупу аккуратно подорвать. Однако, после взрыва обрушилась наша новая 5-этажка, а с халупы осыпалась штукатурка, под которой нашли табличку с надписью: «Сию часовню строил ХОЛОП Ванька Хлюстов дрянно и ленно, за что был БИТ ПЛЕТЬМИ».

----------


## wanja

Самая главная ошибка оппозиции состоит в том, что она пытается играть в шахматы с дзюдоистом.
***********
Телефонный звонок в 7 утра: - Алло! Это я в морг попал? - Нет, пока только дозвонились.
************************
- Дорогой, сэр, мы похитили вашу жену. Мы будем присылать вам её по частям: сначала палец, потом копыто, потом крыло, пока вы нам не расскажете что это блин за хрень и как её убить. 
*********
Никогда! Никому! Не говори! Что умеешь переустанавливать Windows
***
Корейскую ядерную бомбу предварительно нужно запарить в кипятке.
***
В Новосибирске прошел конкурс на самое нелепое имя. Победила - заняла первое место.
***
К тридцати годам у женщины формируется образ принца, под который подходит любой козёл...
***
Замечено: продажными женщинами больше всего возмущаются неплатежеспособные мужчины.
***
Девушка пришедшая на первое свидание с бутылкой водки уже вызывает симпатию. 
*************
- А что ты будешь делать, когда придёт конец света?
- Мы в России. Он сюда не придёт. Он отсюда выйдет.
****************
Бывший жонглер чуть не довел до инфаркта собутыльников.
*************
Папа, расскажи мне сказку перед сном. Только не эротическую, а страшную, а то я в прошлый раз заснуть не мог.
**************
Чак Норрис может убить двух охотников одним зайцем.
***
Вчера в квартире гота за неуплату отключили тьму.
***
Упитанный шотландец, которому изменяет жена - это крупный рогатый скотт.
***
Научиться танцевать индийские танцы очень легко : одной рукой выкручивайте лампочку, другой - гладьте собаку.
***
Специально к 1 сентября новая линейка от Nike, а так же новый пенал и новый циркуль.
***
Угрожая косинусом шестидесяти преступники отняли у Даны Борисовой телефон.

----------


## wanja

Курс менеджмента 
Урок 1 
Муж заходит в душ, в то время как его жена только закончила мыться.
Раздается дверной звонок. Жена наскоро заворачивается в полотенце и бежит открывать. На пороге - сосед Боб. Только увидев её, Боб говорит:
"Я дам Вам 800 долларов, если Вы снимете полотенце". Подумав пару секунд, женщина делает это и стоит перед Бобом голая.
Боб дает ей 800 долларов и уходит. Жена надевает полотенце обратно и возвращается в ванную. "Кто это был?" -спрашивает муж. "Боб, сосед", - отвечает жена.
"Прекрасно, - говорит муж, - он ничего не говорил про 800 долларов, которые мне должен?"
Мораль: делитесь с акционерами информацией о выданных кредитах, иначе Вы можете оказаться в неприятной ситуации. 
Урок 2 
Священник предлагает монахине подвезти ее. Сев в машину, она закидывает ногу за ногу, так, что бедро обнажается.
Священнику с трудом удается избежать аварии. Выровняв машину, он украдкой кладет руку ей на ногу.
Монахиня говорит: "Отец, Вы помните Псалом 129?" Священник убирает руку. Но, поменяв передачу, он опять кладет руку ей на ногу. Монахиня повторяет:
"Отец, Вы помните Псалом 129?". Священник извиняется: "Простите, сестра, но плоть слаба".
Добравшись до монастыря, монахиня тяжело вздыхает и выходит. Приехав в церковь, священник находит Псалом 129. В нем говорится:
"Иди дальше и ищи выше, ты найдешь счастье".
Мораль: если Вы плохо знаете свою работу, многие возможности для развития пройдут прямо у Вас перед носом.  
Урок 3 
Индейка говорила с быком. "Я мечтаю забраться на вершину дерева, - вздыхала она, - но у меня так мало сил".
"Почему бы тебе не поклевать мой помет? - отвечал бык, - в нем много питательных веществ".
Индейка склевала кучку помета, и это действительно дало ей достаточно сил, чтобы забраться на нижнюю ветку дерева.
На следующий день, съев еще, она достигла второй ветки. Наконец, на четвертый день, индейка гордо сидела на вершине дерева. Там ее заметил фермер и сбил выстрелом из ружья.
Мораль: манипуляции с дерьмом могут помочь вам забраться на вершину, но не удержат вас там.  
Урок 4 
Торговый представитель, секретарша и менеджер идут обедать и находят античную лампу. Они потирают ее, и из нее появляется Джинн. Он говорит: "Я исполню по одному желанию каждого из вас".
"Я первая, я первая!", - говорит секретарша. "Я хочу сейчас быть на Багамах, на катере, и не думать ни о чем". Пшш! Она исчезает.
"Теперь я, теперь я", - говорит торговый представитель.. "Я хочу быть на Гавайях, отдыхать на пляже, с массажем, бесконечным запасом пинаколады и любовью всей моей жизни". Пшш! Он исчезает.
"Теперь твоя очередь", - говорит Джинн менеджеру.
"Я хочу, чтобы те двое вернулись в офис после обеда"
Мораль: всегда давайте Вашему боссу высказаться первым.  
Урок 5 
Орел сидел на дереве, отдыхал и ничего не делал. Маленький кролик увидел орла и спросил: "А можно мне тоже сидеть, как Вы, и ничего не делать?"
"Конечно, почему нет", - ответил тот.
Кролик сел под деревом и стал отдыхать.
Вдруг появилась лиса, схватила кролика и съела его.
Мораль: чтобы сидеть и ничего не делать, вы должны сидеть очень, очень высоко.

----------


## crusader

Встретились как-то Клинтон, Коль и Путин. И рассказывают друг другу  про самый страшный случай из их карьеры. Клинтон:  - Ну значит положил я на стол Монику и давай ее жарить. Тут слышу в коридоре шаги... открываются двери и в комнату заходят сенаторы с журналистами. Мы еле успели сделать вид, что осматриваем кабинет!! Коль:  - А я решил как-то посмотреть порнушку в Бундестаге, тут открывается  дверь, а у меня как назло пульт заело... Я еле успел добежать  до телека и выдернуть из розетки шнур!!!! Путин:  - А мы как-то сели с Ельциным за стол в Кремле.. и только Борис Николаевич начал наливать, как вдруг открывается дверь, на пороге появляется Березовский и начинает кричать: "Борис Николаевич,  поднимите стакан!!!!" Ельцин: "Что, сказать тост?" БАБ: "Какой нафиг тост??!!! Стакан на ядерной кнопке!!!!"

----------


## Lampada

_Сын жалуется отцу: 
- Пап, я познакомился с очень красивой девушкой, и она меня спросила :
- Ты учишься в МГУ ? Я говорю - Нет.
- А у тебя есть мерседес? Я отвечаю - Нет.
- А у тебя дом трехэтажный? Я говорю - Нет. И она меня бросила.
Отец : 
- Ну знаешь, сынок, ты конечно можешь бросить Оксфорд и перейти в МГУ... 
Можешь продать феррари, и купить мерседес...
Но сносить три этажа ради этой дуры, мы не будем!!!    
Попaдaют в чистилище три человекa: русский, aнгличaнин и немец. Бог им и говорит:
- Кто скaжет мне число, которого я не знaю, попaдет в Рaй.
Англичaнин нaзвaл:
- Триллион.
Бог скaзaл:
- Знaю, - и отпрaвил его в Ад.
Немец нaзвaл:
- Биллион.
Бог скaзaл:
- И это знaю, - и тоже отпрaвил его в Ад.
Русский подумaл и говорит:
- Дохрена.
Бог удивился:
- Я не знaю тaкого числa! А сколько это?
Русский отвечaет:
- А ты спроси у стрелочникa нa железной дороге.
Бог свое обещaние выполнил - послaл русского в Рaй, a сaм обернулся человеком и спустился нa Землю.
Нaшел стрелочникa, подходит и спрашивает: 
- Слушaй, мужик, a сколько это - ДОХРЕНА?
Стрелочник- подумaл и говорит:
- Видишь рельсы?
Бог:
- Вижу!
Стрелочник-:
- Видишь шпaлы?
Бог:
- Вижу!
Стрелочник-:
- Вот иди и считaй шпaлы. Кaк будет "ДА НУ ИХ НАХРЕН! " - тaк это только половинa.   
Мужская логика: Когда девушка просит подарков - она корыстная... 
Когда она просит внимания - она надоедливая... 
Когда она ничего не просит - она офигенная!!! 
Но, мужчины, запомнитe: у нее уже все есть и вы ей нахрен не нужны!  
Загадочная- женщина, что угодно загадит... А если не успеет - придёт догадливая- и догадит...   
Она ему встретилась, а он ей - попался...    
Приготовляя на выброс коробки со старым хламом, не рассматривайте их содержимое, иначе выкидывать будет нечего.    
Бедность не лечится. Доказано бесплатной медициной.    
Мужская логика вынуждает меня полагаться на женскую интуицию._

----------


## Lampada

Один блоггер открыл MacBook, отхлебнул кофейку Starbucks, включил фоном музыку Nirvana и сел писать пост о тупых америкосах.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_Барак Обама звонит Медведеву и жалуется, что есть большая вероятность, что его демократическая партия проиграет на выборах.
Медведев говорит: "Фигня! Я тебе помогу. Есть у меня мегаспец по выборам, Чуров его фамилия. Он к тебе приедет — всё уладит».
Выборы в США прошли. Медведев звонит Обаме узнать, что-да-как.
Обама говорит: "Да в общем-то всё тихо-спокойно прошло. Только вот результат странный какой-то — во всех штатах с большим отрывом победила «Единая Россия».  
Он был голубой, наркоман и религиозный фанатик. И как это люди всё успевают?!  
Трое выпивают.
Первый: 
- Лучшее средство, чтобы отбить запах духов после любовницы, это пиво с рыбой. Действует безотказно и очень гармонично мужскому образу жизни, у жены никаких подозрений.
Второй:
- А ты не знаешь средств от губной помады на лице, женских трусиков в кармане, забытых презервативов, любовных записок?
Первый:
- Что? Что? Я не расслышал.
Тут встревает третий:
- Он спрашивает не знаешь ли ты средства от идиотизма.  
- Доктор, я каждый день хожу в магазин за водкой. Я шопоголик?  
При Сталине был порядок! Я мог выйти на улицу ночью, не боясь, что у меня отберут мобильник или ноутбук.  
— Привет. Говорить можешь?
— Да, лет с трёх.  
В Венеции те же проблемы что и в Москве. Тоже огромные пробки. И тоже виноваты гондолы с мигалками.  
Разобрал, почистил и собрал мышку. Пришёл к выводу: какая-то грязь имела важную функцию.  
Популярный розыгрыш в Голландии 1 апреля – подарить другу маленький прозрачный пакетик с мукой.  
Говорят, нужно полюбить, чтобы понять эту жизнь. Я полюбил пирожки с картошкой, но зачем все мы здесь, так и не понял.  
Оказывается, в мире не существует ни одного законченного натюрморта «Холодное пиво с крупными дымящимися креветками».  
Вот раньше время было: я уходил в магазин с 30 рублями и возвращался с 5 пакетами картошки, 2 буханками хлеба, 3 бутылками молока, куском сыра, пачкой чая и 6 яйцами. А сейчас что... Понаставили камер видеонаблюдения.  
По статистике у каждого человека, который обгорел на солнце, есть друг, который хлопнет по спине и спросит: «Как отдохнул?». _

----------


## Maria123

[QUOTE=Lampada;237242][I]Барак Обама звонит Медведеву и жалуется, что есть большая вероятность, что его демократическая партия проиграет на выборах. 
Спасибо!!!! Повеселили... Смеялась от души.

----------


## wanja

Вчера я ехал на работу
в метель, туман и гололед,
вдруг мимо пронеслась Тоёта,
взяла опасный поворот
Пересекая автостраду
там, где сплошная полоса,
водитель мазалась помадой,
и тушью красила глаза!
Как тут от злости не беситься?
Я в гневе бритву уронил
(я дома не успел побриться
и по дороге щеки брил).
Упала бритва в кофе прямо
(между колен стоял стакан-
мне вкусный кофе варит мама-
его я пью в такой туман).
Когда предмет тяжелый падал,
крутой горячий кипяток
плеснул туда, куда не надо-
там третьей степени ожог.
И вот от боли я подпрыгнул,
и из моей руки другой
вдруг выпал телефон мобильный-
и снова в кофе - по прямой.
Не помню что там дальше было...
Открыл глаза: больница? Морг?
Теперь ни тачки, ни мобилы,
зато повязка между ног.
Весь загипсован под завязку,
без гипса только голова.
А вот мораль у сказки этой-
У ВСЕХ БЫ БАБ ЗАБРАТЬ ПРАВА!!!

----------


## Sergey_

Русская семья в представлении американцев:
— Дорогая, я дома!
— Почему так поздно?
— По дороге медведь ногу вывихнул — пришлось водкой отпаивать.
— Садитесь все! Давайте выпьем водки.
— Мам, я пойду поиграю с медведем.
— Хорошо, только сначала выпей водки.
— А где наш дедушка?
— Он вторую неделю стоит в очереди за талонами на талоны.
— Хорошо, что он перед этим выпил водки. И ты без дела не сиди — иди тоже выпей водки.
— Ладно, иди, погуляй, сынок, и не забудь написать вечером отчёт в КГБ! А по пути домой не забудь купить водки — она заканчивается. — Дорогая, что-то жарко. Выключи, пожалуйста, атомный реактор.
— Сейчас водку допью и выключу, а ты пока сыграй на балалайке. 
- Дорогая, балалайку забрал дедушка. У них сегодня праздник – День танкиста. Поедут катать медведей на танках под звуки балалайки.
– Ах да, надеюсь, он водки с собой достаточно взял?
– Конечно, мы же в последний раз матрешек американцам на водку удачно променяли.
– Мама, я вернулся! Вот водка. Папа, тебя просили зайти в КГБ по поводу продажи матрешек американцам.
– Дорогой, я надеюсь, ты не забыл поместить в Матрешек “жучки”?
– Нет конечно, а в одну даже полония положил.
– Сынок, а ты почему без шапки?
– Так ведь тепло же, всего -25.
– Ну и что? Дедушка всю войну не снимал, видишь какой здоровый.
– Здоровый, потому что тогда водка лучше была. Не то, что сейчас. Пойдем лучше спать, дорогая. 
— Семья, садимся есть картошку с селедкой «Иваси»!
— Выпьем водки!
— Пап, а можно я пойду посмотрю на Ленина, поиграю на балалайке и помою нашего медведя?
— Можно, только жарко, сходи выключи ядерный реактор в подвале! Можешь выпить водки! Да, а где твоя сестра?
— Чистит АК-47.
— Молодец! Пусть выпьет водки!
— Пап, а я сегодня написал на "5" сочинение на тему «За Ленина готов я сгнить на рудниках»!
— Молодец! Можете всем классом выпить водки!
— Жена, а где наш дедушка?
— Стоит в очереди за талонами на талоны!
— Молодец, пусть выпьет водки, как придет!
— Все, поели, выпьем водки и пойдем смотреть съезд ЦК КПСС!

----------


## Lampada

Узнаете:
- Гиви, про таблетки виагра знаешь?
- А для чего они?
- Ну, чтобы ты мог 2-3 раза за ночь!
- Успокоительное, что ли? 
А вот этого?
- Мужчина, вы не проводите меня домой?
- Только взглядом, мадам...  
Проверяющий на рынке:
- У вас есть документы на эту рыбу?
- А шо вам надо, свидетельство о смерти???  
Я бы с радостью принесла пользу обществу, но не знаю, куда нести.  
Учительница русского языка, прочитав в сочинении ученика фразу
"Жизненный опыт приходит с гадами", решила не исправлять ошибку...  
Всем хочется хорошо провести время... Но время не проведешь!  
Денег, которые я заработал, хватит мне до конца жизни, если я умру
сегодня в 15.00.  
Чтобы в некоторых местах похудеть, нужно в некоторых местах НЕ ЖРАТЬ!  
Одно из ярких проявлений оптимизма - фраза "Каким же я был дураком!".  
Алло! Я туда попал? Нет, вы попали не туда. Вас послать куда надо?  
- Ну, Сёма, что сказал графолог после изучения твоего почерка?
- Сказал, что я таки злой и агрессивный.
- Ну а ты?
- А шо я? Дал ему по морде за вранье!  
- А давайте бросим пить?
- A-aтличный тост!  
Моему мужу 40 лет, а в "Одноклассниках" его одноклассницам 25-30... Господи, как же трудно ему давалась учёба!  
Случайными бывают только браки, — говорила одна бабушка. — А в любовники нужно брать человека надежного…  
... И о погоде. Завтра у нас в стране возможно всё. Причём сразу...

----------


## Lampada

_- Знаешь, как эти мерзкие американцы называют нашего Бога?
- Как?!
- Гад..._

----------


## crusader

*Удав даже не подозревал, чем это закончится, когда глотал кролика и крольчиху** одновременно*

----------


## crusader

*Самое лучшее лекарство - вода... Три капли на стакан спирта и любую недугу как* *рукой снимет.*

----------


## crusader

политический:
-- Девушка, Вы можете полюбить радикала?
-- Ради чего?!

----------


## crusader

немножко не цензурный , но зато показывает как могуч русский язык...  Рaзговaривaaют двa aмерикaнцa.  - У этих русских не только душa другaя. Они и устроены по-другому.  - Всмысле?  - Я сaм слышaл кaк один скaзaл другому - Одень ты нa х#й шaпку, a то уши отморозишь!

----------


## crusader

*На политзанятиях:* - Американские агрессоры вмешиваются во внутренние дела Советского Союза во всем мире...

----------


## crusader

- Какой русский не любит быстрой езды?
- Тот, на котором ездят.

----------


## wanja

Классификация мужских фантазий
АВИАЦИОННАЯ
Я лечу в самолете. Сногсшибательная девушка из кресла напротив пристально смотрит на меня. После безмолвного диалога мы уединяемся... в туалете, где же еще.
Внутренний голос: В самолете кресла расположены так, что пассажиры не видят друг друга.
В СТИЛЕ "БАУНТИ"
Мы с ней на необитаемом острове. Сначала она осторожничает, но потом понимает, что я мужчина ее мечты. Тем более что других мужчин тут нет.
В свете заходящего начинаю целовать ее упругое тело. .
Внутренний голос: Ни гигиены, ни презервативов, да и вообще ты такой везунчик, что на необитаемом острове можешь оказаться только с Вупи
Голдберг.
НЕСБЫВШАЯСЯ
Учительница математики решила позаниматься со мной дополнительно. Господи, почему она закрывает дверь на ключ? Не может быть! Ирина Владимировна!
Что вы делаете? Ирина Влади...
Внутренний голос: ... а потом она пойдет домой к мужу, детям и внукам.
КУРОРТНАЯ
Мы с женой живем в гостинице, где все номера одинаковые. Уйдя с вчеринки, я бросаюсь на кровать. Ко мне прижимается сексуальное горячее тело.
Отсвет луны - это не жена, это та блондинка с вечеринки!
Внутренний голос: А где в это время жена?!
СПОРТИВНАЯ
Я прихожу на тренировку и вижу, как в зале занимается тренер женской группы по фитнесу. Она увлекает меня в раздевалку, чтобы показать возможности своего тела.
Внутренний голос: Осталось только придумать, с чего это ты пошел на тренировку. Показать возможности своего пуза?
ЖЕЛЕЗНОДОРОЖНАЯ
Соседка по купе закрывает книжку и выключает свет. Минутой позже ее пальцы расстегивают мою рубашку. До утра наши тела двигаются в такт стуку вагонных колес.
Внутренний голос: Похоже на сказку. Но это могло бы произойти, если бы ты хоть раз купил билет в СВ.
НАБОКОВСКАЯ
Со мной никогда такого не случалось. Ей, кажется, и 17 еще нет. В школьной форме она выглядит такой невинной... И так смотрит на меня, словно я для нее Господь Бог.
Внутренний голос: Дружище, не хочется тебя расстраивать, но школьную форму отменили 10 лет назад.
КЛАССОВАЯ
На приеме я оказываюсь за столом с женой олигарха. Она для мужа всего лишь красивая статуэтка, которой он хвастается перед партнерами. Но я-то чувствую совсем другое. И вот мы уже занимаемся любовью в кулуарах - отчаянно, исступленно, словно в последний раз.
Внутренний голос: Похоже, ты не знаешь, что такое кулуары. Но про последний раз точно подмечено.
ФУТУРИСТИЧЕСКАЯ
Случилось страшное: на Земле от неведомой болезни вымерли все мужчины.
На мне лежит огромный груз ответственности. Именно я должен восстановить род человеческий. Красивейшие женщины планеты записываются ко мне на прием за несколько месяцев. Но эту я, пожалуй, приму без очереди. Здравствуй,
Анджелина Джоли.
Внутренний голос: Здравствуй, белая горячка и зеленые человечки.
МЕДИЦИНСКАЯ
Лежу со сломанной ногой в больнице. Выходной. Соседи по палате отправились по домам. Врачей нет. Во всем отделении нас только двое - я и молоденькая сестричка в белом халате. Под которым, как я обнаружил только что, ничего нет.
Внутренний голос: Ты даже себе не представляешь, как больно это делать со сломанной ногой. Рекомендую насморк.
РАБОЧАЯ
Миловидная барышня из офиса неожиданно приглашает меня на день рождения.
Но, когда я прихожу, оказывается, что никого, кроме нас, на этом дне рождения нет. И вообще нет никакого дня рождения. А есть только встреча двух соскучившихся по празднику сердец.
Внутренний голос: Это ты про Марию Федотовну с вахты? Она скучает по празднику уже лет 30. Решил заняться благотворительностью?
КРЕСТЬЯНСКАЯ
"Барин, что это вы делаете такое, барин", - шепчет она, жалобно глядя на меня голубыми глазами. Но я жадно целую ее в губы, и она забывает обо всем, отринув моральные принципы начала ХИХ века.
Внутренний голос: Тяжко жилось крепостным, что и говорить. Да ты и сам не из дворян, если помнишь.
КАПИТАЛИСТИЧЕСКАЯ
Я владелец небольшой компании. Каждый день одна из сотрудниц поправляет прическу, делает губы уточкой и заходит ко мне в кабинет. В ближайшие
40 минут меня нет ни для кого...
Внутренний голос: Мария Федотовна с вахты вряд ли на такое пойдет.
Она женщина строгих моральных принципов. В прошлом ворошиловский стрелок.
СКОРОСТНАЯ
Я мчусь по автобану. Моему "Порше" нужно всего несколько секунд, чтобы достичь скорости 150... 160... 190... Она - шатенка в красном платье ласкает моего маленького друга. 195... 196... 200!
Внутренний голос: Маленький друг и вправду невелик - и это единственная реалистичная деталь в этом сценарии.
КУЛЬТУРНО-МУЛЬТУРНАЯ
Я - Ван Гог. Дни и ночи я провожу на Гаити. Время от времени одна из знойных гаитянок снимает свои одежды и прижимается ко мне, давая понять, что она хочет ласки от великого художника.
Внутренний голос: Напиши 50 раз: "Я никогда не буду путать Ван Гога с Гогеном, а Гаити с Таити".
КИНЕМАТОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ
Я слышал, что индианки кое-что понимают в сексе, но теперь точно знаю, что только здесь могла быть написана "Камасутра". Она еще только разматывает свое сари, а я уже изнываю от желания.
Внутренний голос: Друг, будь предельно внимателен. Если верить индийским фильмам, ты можешь оказаться ее потерянным братом!
ТЕХНОГЕННАЯ
Она привязана к кровати, я - к платформе, прикрепленной к потолку.
Платформа опускается и поднимается. Напряжение нарастает. Она безумно хочет меня, я - ее. Невероятным усилием воли я разрываю путы...
Внутренний голос: Послушай, у нас с тобой в детстве точно не было никакой психической травмы?
АВТОСТОПНАЯ
Я ее подвожу, она улыбается моим шуткам. Она студентка, путешествует автостопом. "Кстати, - спрашивает она, - а как ты смотришь на шикарный секс прямо сейчас? " Стоит ли говорить, что я сворачиваю с дороги и останавливаюсь.
Внутренний голос: Интересно, скольким уже улыбнулась в дороге эта смешливая девушка?
НОВОГОДНЯЯ
Одинокая новогодняя ночь. Звонок в дверь. За дверью стоит Снегурочка коротком красном пальто, из-под которого тянутся длинные-предлинные ноги. Год обещает быть хорошим!
Внутренний голос: Не вздумай снять цепочку с двери - Дед Мороз с тяжелым мешком стоит там же.
ГАДАТЕЛЬНАЯ
На день рождения друзья решили подарить мне необычный подарок. Они завязали мне глаза и вышли из комнаты. Но не все. Кто-то остался. Кто-то, подаривший мне незабываемые ощущения. Наверное, я так и не узнаю, кто же это был. Даша? Надя?
Внутренний голос: Миша?!
ДРУЖБОНАРОДНАЯ
Моя ладонь гладит ее черную кожу, и я вновь и вновь наполняюсь желанием.
Лучшее, что бывает в этой жизни, - женщина с черным цветом кожи.
Внутренний голос: Все-таки Вупи Голдберг. Я так и знал.
СКАЗОЧНАЯ
На мне маска медведя. У моей девушки длинные рыжие волосы и доверчивые карие глаза. "Кто ел из моей миски? " - рычу я. Конечно же, она. И в наказание она будет спать в моей кроватке.
Внутренний голос: Вопрос о психотравме снимается. Травма была - сомнений быть не может.
ПЕРВОБЫТНАЯ
Я бросаю к костру добытого мной оленя. Подходит жена, ее тело обвивается вокруг моего мощного торса. Я овладеваю ей на тигровой шкуре и думаю:
"Лучшему мужчине достаются лучшие женщины. Это справедливо".
Внутренний голос: Если торсом называть грушевидное расширение тела от бедер до солнечного сплетения, то по мощности торса с тобой, конечно, сравнится не каждый.
ГАСТРОНОМИЧЕСКАЯ
Ее тело полностью покрыто сливочным кремом. Моя рука соскальзывает с ее плоского живота. Я пытаюсь собрать крем губами. И мне кажется, что это самая сладкая женщина в моей жизни.
Внутренний голос: Я тебя знаю: в итоге ты так наешься, что на все остальное у тебя не останется сил.

----------


## Lampada

_Берёшь деньги взаймы — чужие и на время, а отдаёшь — свои и навсегда._

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by MadamLika on Aug 20, 2011  
Игра КВН СНГ-Израиль. Москва, 92г     _Куда ушли евреи, в какие города?
И где найти нам средство самим попасть туда?
Они ушли неслышно, когда все люди спят,
И писем не напишут и вряд ли позвонят. 
И зимой и летом небывалых ждать чудес
Будут люди где-то , но не здесь.
А в сугробах белых и по лужам Костромы
Будем дружно бегать только мы. 
Куда ушли евреи, в какие города?
Где нам найти законы, чтоб их вернуть сюда?
Мы все им будем рады, ведь во сто крат милей,
Когда страдает рядом твой верный друг еврей. _

----------


## wanja

Судя по количеству проданных лицензионных версий Аdоbе Рhоtоshор, в России работают примерно семь графических дизайнеров.
***************
Согласно данным Госкомстата в прошлом году в России было продано 2.5 миллиона бейсбольных бит и пять бейсбольных мячиков. 
***************
МЫСЛИ ЖЕНЩИНЫ О МУЖСКИХ ПОДАРКАХ aнекдoтoв.net
1. Подарил мне книгу - намекает, что я дура.
2. Подарил 2 книги, намекает, что я дура и мама моя дура.
3. Подарил путевку на Мальдивы, чтобы я поехала, забыла загранпаспорт и деньги и на таможне как дура выглядела.
4. Пригласил в казино, потому что дурам везёт.
5. Подарил мне фен, чтоб меня током в ванной убило
6. Подарил скульптуру какого-то неизвестого мастера, чтоб я не могла никому сказать, кто её вылепил.
7. Подарил ожерелье, чтоб я за гвоздь зацепилась и мне голову оторвало.
8. Подарил туфли на низком каблуке - хочет унизить.
9. Подарил туфли на высоком каблуке. Хочет, чтобы я ноги переломала.
10. На открытке написал, что ждал меня всю жизнь. Намекает, что я опоздала на свидание или что я очень старая.
11. Подарил мне вазу, чтобы я, не зная, куда её лучше поставить, в депрессию впала.
12. Подарил цифровой фотоаппарат, чтобы я с ума сошла, читая инструкцию

----------


## Lampada

Вечный двигатель не требует горючего. Но смазки при этом, наверняка, расходует немеряно.  
Жена плачется мужу:
- Как меня это всё достало, как мне надоела эта жизнь! Столько раз уже хотела покончить с собой. Сдерживает только то, что ты тогда сопьешься, а детей в интернат заберут.
Муж утешает:
- Да не бойся ты! Не сопьюсь я...

----------


## Lampada

Звонок администратору гостиницы:
- Мне мешают свет в комнате и вода а ванной журчит. Как это выключить?
- Простите, но это гостиница типа "всё включено"...  
А половина россиян искренне считает, что Меrrу Сristmаs - это жена Деда Мороза.

----------


## Soft sign

Врут. 100 лет.

----------


## Lampada

> Врут. 100 лет.

 Ага, минус 11.

----------


## Lampada

Главная ошибка российской оппозиции состоит в том, что она пытается играть в шахматы с дзюдоистом.  
Лучше и быстрее всего человек засыпает после сигнала будильника.

----------


## Sergey_

Пушкин
17 30 48
140 10 01
126 138
140 3 501
Маяковский
2 46 38 1
116 14 20!
15 14 21
14 0 17
Есенин
14 126 14
132 17 43.
16 42... 511
704 83.
170! 16 39
514 700 142
612 349
17 114 02
Веселые:
2 15 42
42 15
37 08 5
20 20 20!
7 14 105
2 00 13
37 08 5
20 20 20!

----------


## wanja

Телеграмма.
Одесса – Бруклин: «Переведи деньги».
Бруклин – Одесса: «Money».
***********
Благодаря рекламе мы узнали что:
1. Каждая девушка в ярком платье носит с собой в сумочке двухлитровый Vanish.
2. Люди, живущие в огромных, хорошо обставленных квартирах, питаются лапшой "Роллтон".
3. Пора создавать купюру номиналом 99 рублей.
4. У хорошей хозяйки всегда грязный кафель в ванной, ржавые краны, кухонные плиты и унитазы.
5. Бобры, обкурившиеся альпийской травой, катаются на медведях.
6. В морозильнике может поселиться огромный говорящий пельмень.
7. Наша главная проблема - перхоть.
8. Если два маленьких ребенка намеренно пачкают ненавистную белую рубашку, то придет не отец с пачкой п**лей, а тётя с порошком.
9. Мозг периодически ходит к Желудку в гости.
10. Люди могут разговаривать с маргарином.

----------


## Lampada

- Милый, ты где? 
- Дома, спать ложусь. 
- А ты, родная, где? 
- Я в баре, за твоей спиной стою.  
Достал уже этот идиотский вопрос:  "Почему у такой красивой, умной, милой девушки нет мужа?"
- "Сдох, бля, от счастья!"  
Все думaют, что мечтa любой девушки - нaйти идеaльного пaрня. Как бы не тaк! Нaшa мечтa - жрaть и не попрaвляться! 
Алкоголь не помогает найти ответ, он помогает забыть вопрос.  
- Мам, а у прабабушки в животике бабушка была?
- Да.
- А у бабушки ты?
- Да.
- А у тебя я?
- Да.
- Не, ну мы реально матрешки...  
- Дорогая, ты меня не забудешь?
- Дорогой, я тебя не запомню.

----------


## wanja

После того, как матерные слова стали заменять звездочками, меня начал оскорблять коньяк.
Да ты сам три звездочки! И мама твоя — пять звездочек! 
Говорят, друзья на дороге не валяются.
С моими бывает всякое. 
- Дорогая, я иду вечером на день рождения к Вадику...
- Принеси мне кусок торта!
- Дорогая, я же иду к Вадику - могу принести кусок водки. 
Профессор в университете:
- Недоделанный курсовик - это не беда. Главное, когда будете делать детей - доделайте их! А то потом приходят недоделанные дети и приносят недоделанные курсовики. И никак не прервать этот замкнутый круг... 
В общаге я, конечно, видел немало всего, но есть суши циркулем...это перебор! 
На остановке, сегодня поймала кучу пошлых взглядов мужиков, когда натягивала чехол на зонт... 
Если врач пишет непонятным почерком, он пишет аптекарю про Вас всякие гадости!
Вы приходите в аптеку, даете рецепт аптекарю, он читает, тут же отворачивается и уходит в другую комнату, и там с друзьями они ползают от смеха!!! 
Мужчина с утра:
- ....Ой.... где мой ускоритель квантовых частиц?
- Пиво в холодильнике! 
Я с мужем своим как в сказке живу! Вчера он решил приготовить плов, и забубенил в кастрюлю всю кг пачку риса! А потом прыгал вокруг кастрюли с выпученными глазами, вопя на всю кухню: "Горшочек, не вари!!! Горшочек, не ваааари!!!" 
Нам с женой не в чем друг друга упрекнуть, поэтому мы деремся молча. 
- Если я не скучаю по тебе, когда я пьяный, значит, я вообще по тебе не скучаю. 
Люблю пряники. Особенно с водкой. Особенно без пряников. 
- Колян, с тебя тост!
- Да не умею я тосты говорить!
- Нет уж, давай говори!
- Ну ладно. Козлы вы все и уроды!
- Что!?!?
- Я же говорил, что не умею. 
- О, у тебя свитерочек новенький?
- Да, Вась, тебе нравится?
- Знаешь, Маш, он тебя полнит.
- Черт! Придется его снять.
- Хм! Тогда знаешь, Маш, юбка тебя тоже здорово полнит. И бюстгалтер. 
Когда его девушка сменила айфон 4 на айфон 5 из-за того, что он на сантиметр больше, парень занервничал...

----------


## Lampada

- Скажите, а тут курить можно?
- Нет!!!
- А почему вон те курят?
- Они разрешения не спрашивали...

----------


## Sergey_

Самые короткие литературные шедевры! 
1) Фредерик Браун сочинил кратчайшую страшную историю из когда-либо написанных: 
«Последний человек на Земле сидел в комнате. В дверь постучались…» 
2) Когда-то Хемингуэй поспорил, что сочинит рассказ из шести слов, который станет самым трогательным из всех ранее написанных. Он выиграл спор: 
«Продаются детские ботиночки. Неношеные.»
(«For sale: baby shoes, never used.») 
3) О.Генри стал победителем конкурса на самый короткий рассказ, имеющий завязку, кульминацию и развязку: 
«Шофёр закурил и нагнулся над бензобаком, посмотреть много ли осталось бензина. Покойнику было двадцать три года.» 
4) В Англии был объявлен конкурс на самый короткий рассказ. По условиям, в нём должны быть упомянуты: 
— Королева
— Бог
— Секс
— Тайна 
Первое место: «О, Боже, — воскликнула королева, — я беременна и не знаю от кого!»

----------


## wanja

Украинский крестьянин, приехавший в Канаду в начале прошлого века, мечтал, чтоб его сын женился на украинской девушке. Канадец образца 60-х мечтал, чтоб его сын женился на белой. Сегодняшний канадец мечтает, чтоб его сын женился на женщине... 
Чего-то разжирел, пойду есть меньше. 
— Почему ты с ней поссорился?
— Она попросила угадать, сколько ей лет.
— Ну и что?
— Угадал! 
В психбольнице пациенты смотрят программу теленовостей. Один из них после каждого сюжета хлопает себя по коленкам и радостно восклицает:
— Хорошо, что я в психушке!
— Этого пора выписывать, — говорит один врач другому, — явно выздоровел... 
Только наш человек на вопрос «Ты куда?» отвечает «Щас приду» 
Вчера труп агента по недвижимости был найден в тихом, спокойном, очень зелёном районе, в пяти минутах от метро. 
Источник нашей мудрости наш опыт. Источник нашего опыта наша глупость. 
Чтобы подкова приносила счастье, надо прибить ее к копыту коня и пахать, пахать, пахать... 
Из новостного блока:
Вчера, на центральной площади, произошло столкновение автомобилей ВМW Z3 и Наmmеr. Участники ДТП отделались легкими огнестрельными ранениями.

----------


## Vladimir_S

Одно дело – деньги не пахнут и совсем другое – не пахнет деньгами...

----------


## Lampada

Taliban Oops Reveals Mailing List IDs - Yahoo! News   *Taliban Oops Reveals Mailing List IDs  * ..._ "Taliban have included all 4 of my email addresses on the leaked distribution list," tweeted journalist Mustafa Kazemi, a prolific Kabul-based tweeter with more than 9,500 followers. "Quite reassuring to my safety."  
The list, made up of more than 400 recipients, consists mostly of journalists, but also includes an address appearing to belong to a provincial governor, an Afghan legislator, several academics and activists, an l Afghan consultative committee, and a representative of Gulbuddein Hekmatar, an Afghan warlord whose outlawed group Hezb-i-Islami is believed to be behind several attacks against coalition troops. ..._  *Comments!
...*  _"Does anyone find it ironic that the taliban banned radio television and other 
luxuries that the great satan created, then uses emails to communicate with one 
another."_

----------


## Lampada

- Чего не спишь?
- В инете сижу.
- Круто, а я в гостях.
- У кого?
- У тебя!
- Черт, извини, забыл.

----------


## wanja

Проходил как-то Будда со своими многочисленными фанатами одной деревней. Собралось несколько человек - его противников - и принялись они горячо и зло оскорблять Будду. Он очень спокойно молча слушал. И из-за этого спокойствия им стало как-то не по себе. Возникло неловкое чувство: они оскорбляют человека, а он слушает их ругательства, как музыку. Тут что-то не так. Один из них обратился к Будде:
- В чём дело? Ты что, не понимаешь, что мы про тебя говорим?
- Именно при моём понимании возможно такое глубокое молчание, - ответил им Будда. - Приди вы ко мне десять лет назад, и я бы бросился на вас. Тогда у меня не было понимания, теперь же я понимаю. И из-за вашей глупости не наказываю себя. Ваше дело - решить, оскорблять меня или нет, но принимать ваши оскорбления или нет - в этом-то и состоит моя свобода. Вы не можете насильно навязать мне оскорбления. Я от них просто отказываюсь: они того не стоят. А сейчас мои ученики вас отпиздят!

----------


## wanja

Письмо Деду Морозу:
«Дорогой Дедушка Мороз, я очень хочу, чтобы в этом году ты мне подарил толстую пачку денег и худое телосложение. Я надеюсь, ты не перепутаешь, как в прошлом году».
***********
- По каким параметрам женщины выбирают шампунь?
- Марка, эффективность, запах, состав, цвет, качество, дизайн упаковки, рекомендации, отзывы, реклама, известность.
- А по каким параметрам мужчины выбирают шампунь?
- На этикетке должно быть написано «шампунь».
***********
Зачем ждать от жизни чуда - чудите сами!
************
Займись собой, а то через 5 лет придётся ставить котика на аватарку.
********
К концу третьего сезона сериала "Секс в большом городе", актрисы начали понимать, что город не такой уж и большой.
********
Трёхлетний малыш, слепивший прямоугольный песочный "куличик", неожиданно для себя нарушил 15 патентов Apple.    
*********
Кульминационный момент в индийском фильме:
- Я тебя убью, но сначала я и мои сорок слонов станцуем.
********
И пообещал Бог мужчинам, что красивых, добрых и умных женщин можно будет найти на каждом углу. И сделал Землю круглой.

----------


## Sergey_

A blonde woman was speeding down the road in her little red sports car and was pulled over by a woman police officer, who was also a blonde. The cop asked to see the blonde's driver's license.
She dug through her purse and was getting progressively more agitated. "What does it look like?" she finally asked.
The policewoman replied, "It's square and it has your picture on it."
The driver finally found a square mirror, looked at it and handed it to the policewoman.
"Here it is," she said.
The blonde officer looked at the mirror, then handed it back saying, "Okay, you can go. I didn't realize you were a cop."

----------


## wanja

— А почему Вы не замужем?
— Понимаете, я хочу, чтобы он был особенный. Чтобы его интересовало не мое тело, или мои деньги, связи, а интересовала моя душа!
— Вы понимаете, что хотите дьявола?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Из жизни демонов.
Психфак повторял латынь. Вызвали демона. Бедный демон, он не знал, сколько у него на самом деле проблем.
Юрфак повторял латынь. Вызвали демона. Теперь демон должен юрфаку свою душу, кучу денег и вечную жизнь.
Студенты-медики повторяли латынь. Вызвали демона. Теперь демон расчленен и заспиртован.
Истфак повторял латынь. Вызвали демона. Бедный демон. Ему пришлось вспомнить всё.
Филфак повторял латынь. Вызвали демона. Бедный демон. Он-то думал, что знает древние языки.
Студенты-философы повторяли латынь. Вызвали демона. Бедный демон предпочёл сбежать назад в ад.
Физмат зачем-то повторял латынь. Вызвали демона. Демон больше не верит в нумерологию и число 666.
Студенты-искусствоведы повторяли латынь. Вызвали демона. Бедный демон. он и не знал, что представления не имеет о своём происхождении
Факультет информатики и вычислительной техники за каким-то демоном повторял латынь. Вызвали демона. Демон оказался почтовым и тут же упал. Долго поднимали, патчили, пилили конфиг. Не знаю, проклял ли демон программистов, но почта вроде ходит. 
Ну и студентам-химикам было не западло повторить латынь. Вызвали демона. Обмыли это дело, потом опять налили, закурили, потом опять налили, нюхнули, налили. Теперь демон стал химиком и талисманом химфака.
*****************
600-летие Петербурга. У Эрмитажа беседуют два коренных петербуржца.
- Знаете ли вы, Ван Ли, что раньше в нашем городе жил совсем другой народ?
- Да, Синь Чу, знаю, мне дедушка рассказывал. У них ещё название было смешное - Ха-Чи.
- Осторожнее, Ван Ли, не споткнитесь о поребрик. 
**********
xxx: комедийная короткометражка "чего хотят заказчики".
xxx: сюжет: главный герой получает в ходе аварии мозга способность читать мысли заказчиков. В результате он умирает от парадокса.

----------


## wanja

Всем, кто боится конца света... Не бойтесь! 2 2 декабря - день энергетика. Они обратно все подключат!
******************
Этот неловкий момент, когда в супермаркете проходишь мимо касс без покупок, а в голове: "Веди себя естественно, ты ничего не украл".
*************
- Мама, мама! Елка горит!
- Сынок, не горит а сияет.
- Мама, мама, шторы сияют!
*****************
Ну, как у вас дела в постели?
Как в лесу: то она бревно, то я в дрова. 
***
Создам проблемы из материала заказчика.
***
По тому, как начиналась встреча, стало понятно: прощание будет намного теплей и радостней.
***
Акция "Конец света" проплачена производителями соли, мыла, спичек, макарон, и кильки в томатном соусе.
***
Известно, что водители, желающие подчеркнуть свою нетрадиционную сексуальную ориентацию, перестраиваются, не включая сигнал поворота. Можно ли это считать пропагандой гомосексуализма?
***
Федеральное собрание так и не поняло, куда же именно их посылали 8 раз подряд. Очередное послание Путина обещает быть более прямолинейным и сопровождаться характерными целеуказывающими жестами. 
***************
Посетитель: Здравствуйте, доктор. У меня проблемы.
Доктор (пишет что-то в истории болезни): Присаживайтесь, голубчик. Рассказывайте.
Посетитель: У меня... погасший взгляд. И дергается правое плечо.
Доктор (продолжая писать): Валерьянка и две таблетки пофигина на ночь - и как рукой, как рукой.
Посетитель: Ночами мне снится, что я строю подземные пирамиды в Тоскане. Меня страшно беспокоит сохранность фресок и поведение связующего раствора в контакте с грунтовыми водами.
Доктор (поднимает глаза): Что вы говорите. А чем армируете фундамент? Очень рекомендую скрученные по четыре каленые прутья, веками, знаете ли, обкатанный прием.
Посетитель: Доктор, что-то идет не так. На определителе телефоны людей,которые мне не звонили, все слова на вывесках и афишах, за которые цепляется взгляд - однокоренные. Мой хомяк не разговаривает со мной четвертый день, он неподвижно сидит в углу клетки и смотрит на меня взглядом балрога, целящегося в Гэндальфа кончиком бича.
Доктор: Какой, однако же, начитанный зверёк! Вы не пробовали давать ему русскую классику?
Посетитель: Доктор, я чувствую и понимаю женщин.
Доктор (роняя очки на стол, вполголоса): Оп-паньки.

----------


## Lampada

- Тебе нравятся клоуны?
- В цирке или вообще?  
Один мужик говорит другому:
- Представляешь, у меня сын родился! Сын!!! После шести дочерей у меня наконец-то родился сын!!!
- И на кого больше похож, на тебя или на жену?
- Не знаем, на лицо ещё не смотрели.

----------


## Lampada

— Девушка, вас как зовут?
— Инна.
— А полное имя?
— Иннокентий Иванович.

----------


## wanja

Бежит по лесу ежик. На спинке грибочек, на лапке экземка, на носике герпес... 
************************
Девушка звонит приятелю:
- Серёжа, привет! Подскажи, как мне парня помягче отвадить... А то вроде бы всё нормально, но надоел... А просто так послать - как-то неудобно.
- Ну, во-первых, скажи ему, что хочешь выйти за него замуж. Во-вторых, что хочешь от него детей. Причём не просто в отдалённой перспективе, а прямо конкретно уже пора. В-третьих, вам с ним уже пора начать жить вместе, а не каждый живёт со своими родителями. В-четвёртых, он должен найти себе новую работу, так ему скоро придётся платить за жильё и содержать вас с детьми, пока ты будешь в декрете. Плюс надо уже сейчас копить на машину, чтобы ты могла потом детей в школу возить.
- Серёга, а что в этом всём такого-то?
- Да нет, ничего. Но со мной всегда срабатывало.
******************
Русско-Китайская война, 2020 год.
Китайцы окружили Москву вдоль МКАД: "Лусский! Сдавайся"
Разговор в окопе в Москве: «Слущяй Алик во имя аллаха, где же мы ему этого русскаго здесь найдем, читоби он им сдался?»
*************
Арабские террористы захватили самолет с американскими юристами.
Обещали отпускать по одному, если их требования не выполнят.
***
Если вы не любите Новый год, то с вероятностью 83% вы - мандарин.
***
- Нет ничего лучше, чем отмечать новый год с теми, кого любишь. Поэтому мы с оливье решили пригласить к себе холодец.
***
Во что бы то ни стало иди к своей цели! Всё у тебя получится! Задумал купить пирожок с капустой - покупай, не слушай никого!
***
Сейчас такие времена: входишь в незнакомый лифт и ожидаешь, что тебе перед поездкой придётся ознакомиться с пользовательским соглашением.

----------


## Throbert McGee

I thought this joke from a few months ago was quite funny:  

> Рaзговaривaaют двa aмерикaнцa
> - У этих русских не только душa другaя. Они и устроены по-другому.
> - Всмысле? 
> - Я сaм слышaл кaк один скaзaл другому - Одень ты нa х#й шaпку, a то уши отморозишь!

 ...but I have a geeky question about the grammar. Should the phrase "нa х**" in this case be understood as simply an "intensifying particle"? That is, it simply makes the imperative more rude/forceful (sort of the opposite of the polite *одень-ка*)? 
Or is it, instead, an example of "synecdoche," where the part (of the body) represents the whole (person), like the English "All *hands* on deck!" or "We have many *mouths* to feed."? 
Of course I'm familiar with "нa х**" when the meaning is more like "go to hell" (as when it follows a verb like "Пошёл...!"). But I wasn't sure about the construction in this joke. 
P.S. At first I thought the joke was totally untranslatable into English. But then it occurred to me that although a direct and literal translation is impossible, one can roughly convey the spirit of it:  Two Russians were talking while on a visit to the States.
-- "These Americans not only think differently from us. They're even BUILT differently!"
-- "What do you mean?"
-- "I just heard one of them say to another: _You'd better get your ass into a warmer hat, or your ears will freeze off!"_ 
Here, "ass" is used as synecdoche ("get your ass/butt/rear into" = "get *yourself* into").

----------


## Paul G.

> ...but I have a geeky question about the grammar. Should the phrase "нa х**" in this case be understood as simply an "intensifying particle"? That is, it simply makes the imperative more rude/forceful (sort of the opposite of the polite *одень-ка*)?

 Yes, it is. That's a rude form, when you have to "intensify" someone. Also, you should imagine "на х**" as a whole word/particle. The preposition "на" has nothing to do with its usual meaning in this context. By the way, you can use "одень-ка" in the sentence too: "Одень-ка ты на х** шапку..." (for more colours).
So, it is not "synecdoche", but I like your translation. In fact, that's a very good substitution.

----------


## Paul G.

Poor father-in-law. I'm afraid to imagine where a sausage is located.

----------


## Eric C.

> Poor father-in-law. I'm afraid to imagine where a sausage is located.

 He was probably the one who cooked it, and one of his customers thought that just saying "put this tasteless cr@p right up your @ss" wasn't enough.

----------


## diogen_

Still, it's  more humane to have a sausage in the father-in-law than out of him)))

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 Okay, that's even better than "father-in-law sausage"!!! 
For other Russian learners, the "Business Lunch" menu is supposed to say: 
1. Салат с лососем _(Salmon salad)_
2. Щи _( Russian-style cabbage soup)_
3. Говядина в сметанном соусе _(Beef in sour-cream sauce )_
4. Компот _(Stewed-fruit compote )_  
But what #3 actually says is, basically, "Sh!t in sour-cream sauce". (It's like writing *Ass vegetables* as an abbreviation for "Assorted vegetables") 
P.S. Coincidentally, the phrase "sh!t on a shingle" ("говно на гонте/дощечке") is quite old US military slang meaning "chipped beef in cream sauce on toast" (т.е. *тушёнка-говядина в сливочном соусе* на тостовом хлебе*). Sometimes it's abbreviated "S.O.S.", which is euphemistically explained as "Same Old Stuff." 
But in any case, chipped beef on toast is a cheap dish made with tinned "mystery meat", not something you'd expect for a Бизнес Ланч! 
P.P.S. *** But the "cream sauce" is more often made with milk and flour, not real cream.

----------


## Lampada

> ...P.S. Coincidentally, the phrase "sh!t on a shingle" ("говно на гонте/дощечке") is quite old US military slang meaning "chipped beef in cream sauce on toast" (т.е. *тушёнка-говядина в сливочном соусе* на тостовом хлебе*). ...

 А тебе попадалось выражение "говно на палочке"?  говно на палочке — Викисловарь

----------


## Lampada

Не знаю, кто в кого или во что верит, но в стиральной машине по-любому живет Нечто, которое за то, что используешь машинку, время от времени ест один носок... 
Всё на свете стремится к идеальной форме - форме шара. А потом катится на фиг.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Не знаю, кто в кого или во что верит, но в стиральной машине по-любому живет Нечто, которое за то, что используешь машинку, время от времени ест один носок...

    

> Всё на свете стремится к идеальной форме - форме шара. А потом катится на фиг.

 The катится на фиг part is hard to express in English without losing something, I think. But maybe you could translate it as "Everything in the universe tends to take on a spherical shape -- and from there, it *can only go downhill*."

----------


## Throbert McGee

> А тебе попадалось выражение "говно на палочке"? говно на палочке — Викисловарь

 I've seen the expression, but maybe I didn't fully understand its meaning -- at least, this part of it: _"часто о том, что... рекламируется как хорошее"_. 
In other words, not simply something of low quality, but something of low quality that is *highly overrated*. 
Like, perhaps, a movie that really isn't very good, but gets a huge amount of praise from critics and is nominated for twelve Oscars simply because it has politically-correct themes? Could that be called "говно на палочке"? 
I'm just trying to figure out what would be a good English analogue for it. 
P.S. I'm also curious to know if the expression is based on the practice of selling foods such as сосиски, леденцы, мороженное, и т.д. *"на палочках"*?

----------


## wanja

Буратине приснился топор и он проснулся весь в берёзовом соке. 
Механизатор Василий Раскоряка, проживающий в селе Малые Писюны, в Скотозабитом переулке, дом 2, ненавидит свой адрес из-за слов "дом 2". 
В результате несчастного случая на производстве электрик 2-го разряда обеспечил работой плотника 5-го разряда. 
Поймавшая золотую рыбку женщина попросила, чтоб у неё было каждый год по две новых норковых шубы. Рыбка подумала, и превратила её в норку. 
Русский человек может решить любую проблему, если, конечно, не будет задаваться вопросом "А зачем?" 
— Мамаша, я вашу дочку... Того... Фьють-фьють... Свистеть научил... 
Мне наверно сегодня ночью снилось что-то очень интересное, если я во сне наволочку с подушки снял. 
Если ваш кот утром загадочно улыбается, тапочки лучше не надевать. 
— Святой отец, я согрешила...
— Ну согрешила и согрешила. Что ходишь всем рассказываешь? 
— Что у Вас за бордель!? Даже нечего выпить!
— Молодой человек — в гастрономе напротив некого трахать... Но никто не жалуется! 
- Ребята, объясните, что такое утечка мозгов?
- В твоем случае, Саша, это насморк. 
Сотрудникам Газпрома разрешают фотографироваться на паспорт с улыбкой.

----------


## wanja

По телику объявили Стаса Михайлова, и у меня было лишь три секунды, чтобы вытащить пульт, упавший за диван. Почувствовал себя героем "Пилы".
***
- Кто был первый американский президент?
- Толи Вашингтон, толи Нью-Йорк.
***
- Твое сердце бьется так быстро. Ты хочешь сказать мне что-то важное?
- Доктор, прекратите смеяться над тахикардией!
***
Сначала ты радуешься, что благодаря айфону и ЗG ты МОЖЕШЬ работать в любом месте, а потом понимаешь - ты теперь ДОЛЖЕН работать в любом месте.

----------


## Lampada

Приходит мужик в бюро путешествий: 
- Мне бы путёвку купить...
- Куда вам?
- К удавам? Нет, к удавам я не хочу.
- Да вы не поняли: Это куда вам надо.
- Ну раз так надо, поехали к удавам.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Если я правильно понимаю, читая библию и результаты новейших достижений физики и медицины, то татары, русские, хохлы и прочая - это всё генно-модифицированные евреи?  
- Я влюбилась в своего мужа, потому что он был стройным и молчаливым.
Но потом я поняла, что он просто не может говорить и втягивать живот одновременно.  
В далёком детстве, когда осенью родители в овощном магазине покупали на засол большое количество капусты, я думала: "Ну всё, сейчас сестричку найдут!".  
Алкоголь не помогает решать проблемы. Впрочем, и у молока тот же эффект...  
- Плохо без девчонок...
- Плохо без девчонок - это ещё хорошо. Вот когда хорошо без девчонок - это уже плохо...  
По статистике, пользователь телефона на базе Андроид не менее двух раз в день объясняет, почему он не купил Айфон.  
Распечатал реферат, сижу перед компьютером.  Заходит мама. Спрашиваю, нет ли у неё папки, чтобы положить туда реферат.  Она смотрит на меня как на идиота и говорит:
- Ну создай!

----------


## maxmixiv

> In other words, not simply something of low quality, but something of low quality that is *highly overrated*.

 I'd say, "говно на палочке" is used for cheap things, which look expensive. 
 example. great actors play in a movie, but movie is not worth watching  

> P.S. I'm also curious to know if the expression is based on the practice of selling foods such as сосиски, леденцы, мороженное, и т.д. *"на палочках"*?

 Yes, мороженое is what comes to my mind every time I hear the phrase. Can't imagine сосиски на палочке though.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Can't imagine сосиски на палочке though.

 У нас такое кушенье называется "corn dogs" -- т.е., сосиски в кукурузном тесте, обжаренные в фритюре (и обязательно на палочке!)

----------


## Paul G.

> У нас такое кушенье называется "corn dogs" -- т.е., сосиски в кукурузном тесте, обжаренные в фритюре (и обязательно на палочке!)

 I like when women eat it. That's impressive.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I like when women eat it. That's impressive.

 Хехехе! Чтобы "тактично" спросить о чьей-то сексуальной ориентации, у нас иногда говорят "Does he (or she) prefer corn dogs, or tacos?"))))))     
(Понимаете, звучит немного пошло, а не _очень_. И вообще это молодёжный слэнг.)

----------


## Lampada

Избранное из фейсбука 
"Челябинские жители настолько суровы, что вместо будильника у них ударная волна..."
"Инопланетный корабль при заходе на посадку, увидев Челябинск, предпочел взорваться"
"Челябинские металлурги настолько суровы, что добывают металл для работы из космической породы, которую заказывают из космоса"
"Optimus﻿ Prime arrival"(трансформеры)
"Почувствовал себя﻿ динозавром"
"Самая гениальная версия была от пенсионерки–соседки через 4 минуты после взрыва.﻿ "Да, это наркоманы какие–то" 
"В Челябинске несанкционированный метеоритинг."
"Ничего так не бодрит, как с утра метеорит"
"В разных районах города Челябинска замечен голый мужчина, требующий со всех одежду и мотоцикл"
"Это просто Челябинский астронавт возвращается с﻿ МКС"
"Наверное Путин теперь точно подарит паспорт Брюсу Уиллису..."
"На фоне прошлых неудач Роскосмос отчитался об успешном запуске метеорита." 
"Поисковые запросы в Челябинске: МЕТЕОРИТ КУПИТЬ ДОСТАВКА"
"Благодаря Путину до Земли долетела незначительная часть метеорита, остальное по дороге распилили"

----------


## maxmixiv

Игорь Иртеньев | Отец и сын

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_Блондинка спрашивает у пастора:
- Что такое причастие?
Тот усердно объясняет о причастии всё, что записано в канонах. После его объяснения девушка, с очень озабоченным лицом, спрашивает:
- А что же тогда деепричастие?_

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Урок русского языка в школе. 
Учительница:
- Вовочка, назови два местоимения.
Вовочка (испуганно):
- Кто? Я?
У:
- Садись, пять.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Вовочка, назови два местоимения.
> Вовочка (испуганно):
> - Кто? Я?

 LOL! It's nice to see an example of a Russian joke that translates easily into many other languages (since the word-play in Lampada's _Что такое причастие?_ joke can't be translated at all).  
And I'm reminded of a joke about English grammar: 
A teacher is explaining to the class that a double negative creates a positive meaning, and gives the example that "I *haven't never* eaten sushi" actually means "I have eaten sushi before." 
"But," adds the teacher, "there are no cases in which a double positive creates a negative meaning." 
A voice from the back of the classroom says, "Yeah, right."

----------


## Throbert McGee

> LOL! It's nice to see an example of a Russian joke that translates easily into many other languages (since the word-play in Lampada's *Что такое причастие?* joke can't be translated at all).

 Okay, on second thought, I just had an inspiration: 
A blonde goes into a rabbi's office and asks: 
"What's a _bris_?" 
The rabbi gives a long explanation about the rite of _bris_ for newborn Jewish boys, and the Scriptural basis for circumcision. After he's finished explaining, the blonde looks very puzzled and then asks: 
"Ummm, okay then, what's _hubris_?" 
---- 
(Okay, so it's not an EXACT translation... But I couldn't think of any Christian rituals with English names that sound similar to other common words.)

----------


## pushvv

2n-52aLt8Q4.jpg

----------


## Lampada

Гаишник тормозит машину… Открывается водительская дверь и вываливается пьяный мужик. 
— Ваши права!!!! 
— Аддммминистратор!…   
- Гаишники - пидорасы! 
- Чё случилось-то? 
- Да права отобрали! 
- За что?! 
- Приебались как обычно, всё им не так: номера грязные... аптечки нет... на красный... по встречке... задом... пьяный...  
- ГАИшники вообще офигели! Вчера оштрафовал на $500! 
- За что?! 
- Говорит, на подушке безопасности наволочка грязная...  
Как удвоить стоимость Фиата? 
Заправить полный бак. 
Как обеспечить себя запчастями для Фиата? 
Увидеть другой Фиат и ехать за ним. 
Какая разница между Фиатом и собакой-поводырем? 
Никакой: чтобы их купить, нужно быть слепым. 
Что написано на последней странице инструкции к Фиату? 
Расписание автобусов. 
Как избавиться от Фиата? 
Опрыскать его спреем для удаления ржавчины. 
Нужна ли Фиату четвертая педаль? 
Да, чтобы накачивать аирбэг. 
Зачем нужен обогрев заднего стекла в Фиате? 
Чтобы не мерзли руки, когда его толкаешь. 
Как называется Фиат с турбиной? 
Альфа-Ромео. 
Какая деталь Фиата самая маленькая? 
Мозги водителя. 
Сколько нужно человек, чтобы собрать Фиат? 
Двое: один гнет, другой приклеивает. 
Каково максимальное ускорение Фиата? 
9,81 м/с2 (для невежд: это ускорение свободного падения). 
Какая разница между борделем и Фиатом? 
Никакой, стыдно только, когда входишь и выходишь, а внутри хорошо. 
Почему два фиатовладельца, встречаясь, не здороваются? 
Потому что они уже виделись утром на сервисе.   
Мимо поста ГАИ зигзагами проносится машина. Естественно, нарушителя тормозят. Машина останавливается, оттуда выходит о-о-очень пьяная дама, облокачивается на свой автомобиль, выплёвывает на дорогу шоколадную кофетку и обращается к гаишнику: 
-Ик...представляешь....с ликёром попалась!...  
Москва. Кольцевая дорга, время 21-00. ГИБДДшник тормозит 600-й Мерин, несущийся со скоростью 250 км/ч. Подходит и спрашивает у водилы: 
- Ну и куда гоним? 
- Командир, в Питере мосты через три часа разводят!  
Гаец останавливает машину: 
- Ваши права. 
- Пожалуйста. 
- У вас фотография не в порядке. 
- Как не в порядке, дорогой. Вот же я, третий слева.  
Она: 
- Идиот, кретин, придурок!!! Мы только что задавили кошку!!! 
- Да, дорогая. Конечно, ты права, дорогая. Может быть, ты всё таки пустишь меня за руль?   
Вольво цепляет на перекрестке джип. Все останавливаются, из джипа вываливают ребята в спортивной форме и подходят к водителю Вольво. 
- Ну все мужик, ты попал! Продавай машину, продавай квартиру, с тебя деньги! 
- Ребята, а кто вы такие? 
- Мы? - удивленно - Мы спортсмены! 
Мужик достает пистолет и, заряжая его: 
- Ну тогда НА СТАРТ! ВНИМАНИЕ!.....    
Компания молодых людей отправилась на машине за анашой, всё купили, раскурились держат путь домой, да только проблема — путь пролегает через пост ГАИ, а в машине их шестеро. 
Палево — из-за этого ещё остановят, а они никакие - укурены в дупель, да и травы в машине лет на десять. 
Подумали и решили: когда будут проезжать пост, кто нибудь один пригнётся, чтобы его видно не было и никаких проблем не возникнет. 
На этом собственно история про наркоманов заканчивается, но есть другая история — про гаишника. 
Стоит на посту гаишник, погода мерзкая, машин мало, денег не срубил, а тут ещё машина проезжает, а в ней никого!  
Интервью с российским бизнесменом. 
Корреспондент: - Скажите, что вы думаете о сотрудниках ГИБДД? 
Бизнесмен: - Бандиты однозначно. Ничего не делают, полный бардак на улицах, водителей грабят при каждом удобном случае, негодяи конченые. 
К.: - Да, мнение нелицеприятное, прямо скажем. А что вы думаете о российских таможениках? 
Б.: - М-да, я думаю, насчет ГАИшников погорячился. Нормальные в общем-то ребята, вежливые, лишнего не возьмут.   
Сегодня еду по хайвею, чувствую, что-то не так. Никто не сигналит, не обгоняет, не подрезает. 
Включаю радио и всё понимаю: ОНИ ВСЕ НА ГЕЙПАРАДЕ!!!  
За рулём подглуховатая старушенция, на пассажирском месте её муж (слышит получше). Их останавливает полицейский: 
- Вы превысили скорость! 
Старушенция: - Что он сказал? 
Муж: - Ты превысила скорость! 
Полицейский: - Ваши права! 
- Что он сказал? 
- Дай ему свои права! 
Полицейский открывает права: - Ах, да вы из Арканзаса? Был я там, был, и имел там самый отвратительный секс в своей жизки!!! 
Старушенция: - Что он сказал? 
Муж: - Он сказал, что он тебя знает!!

----------


## Soft sign

> A teacher is explaining to the class that a double negative creates a positive meaning, and gives the example that "I *haven't never* eaten sushi" actually means "I have eaten sushi before."

 Is it true that a double negation in English creates a positive meaning? As far as I know, double negation is used sometimes in colloquial English, and it has a _negative_ meaning, not positive (The phrase ‘I haven’t never eaten sushi’ means ‘I have never eaten sushi’ and shouldn’t be understood as ‘I have eaten sushi before’, should it?). 
Or the teacher uses an unfair method of proofing the superiority of the literary language over a substandard one, trying to apply mathematical logics to language?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Is it true that a double negation in English creates a positive meaning? As far as I know, double negation is used sometimes in colloquial English, and it has a _negative_ meaning, not positive (The phrase ‘I haven’t never eaten sushi’ means ‘I have never eaten sushi’ and shouldn’t be understood as ‘I have eaten sushi before’, should it?).

 You're absolutely correct that every native speaker of English would understand "I haven’t never eaten sushi" to be exactly synonymous with "I have never eaten sushi" -- no one would be confused by the double-negative and think it means "I have eaten sushi". So, the teacher is applying a rather artificial standard, as though human language were a mathematical formula. 
On the other hand, I would say that double negatives belong to the category of English "просторечие" -- it sounds uneducated if one uses double negatives *habitually*. However, well-educated speakers will quite often use double negatives for rhetorical/artistic/humorous effect. (For example, the song "There Ain't Nothin' Like a Dame" from the 1949 musical _South Pacific_.) 
So, non-native speakers should use double-negative constructions with caution -- otherwise people will think that you don't know the basic rules of English grammar. 
P.S. _Never use double negatives_ is one of those Grammar Rules that are taught to younger children in school, along with _Never split an infinitive_ and _Never end a sentence with a preposition_. (In fact, some of the greatest writers in the English language have broken all of these so-called "rules".)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _never end a sentence with a preposition_

 Which is, of course, the basis for the classic joke: 
On his first day at a new school, a young boy couldn't find the cafeteria and asked a passing teacher:
"Excuse me, ma'am, can you tell me where the lunchroom is at?" 
The teacher responded, "Young man, you know that you're not supposed to end a sentence with a preposition. The word *at* is a preposition, so it can't be the last word in the sentence. Can you ask me that question again, the right way?" 
The boy thinks for a few seconds and then asks: 
"Can you tell me where the lunchroom is at, *bitch*?"

----------


## pushvv

Well, where should i put a preposition instead?

----------


## Marcus

> P.S. _Never use double negatives_ is one of those Grammar Rules that are taught to younger children in school, along with _Never split an infinitive_ and _Never end a sentence with a preposition_. (In fact, some of the greatest writers in the English language have broken all of these so-called "rules".)

 We were taught to put prepositions at the end in questions and relative clauses. What are you thinking of? Later we found out that the preposition could be on the first place too.
About double negatives we were taught that they were impossible in English.
Из-за двойных отрицаний по-русски становится непонятна история Одиссея и Циклопа. "Кто тебя обидел?" "Никто" Ну, раз тебя никто *не* обидел,..." Это "не" не было нужно в древнегреческом.
 - Чего ты не понимаешь?
 - Ничего.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> We were taught to put prepositions at the end in questions and relative clauses.

 And, indeed, you can! 
The idea that one should not put prepositions at the end of a sentence/clause is essentially a "classroom myth" based on the rules of Latin grammar. Generations of English-speaking children have been taught "never end a sentence/clause with a preposition" because it's impossible or ungrammatical to do so in standard Latin. And some of these children grow up to become schoolteachers who pass on this non-existent "rule" to the next generation of kids. 
P.S. Needless to say, this "rule" goes back to the days when it was still common for English-speaking pupils to study basic Latin grammar in school! (As far as I know, it was typical for middle-class Victorian boys to learn Latin.)

----------


## Eledhwen

_Шутка в тему._
Спорим, что никто не читает всю эту тему от начала до конца? )))

----------


## wanja

Добрый день! Мы ведем репортаж с нашей специальной олимпиады. На нашей олимпиаде отcутствует любой допинг-контроль. Да, да, спортсменoв НЕ проверяют на допинг. Совсем. Итак...
- На 27 метров прыгнул финский спортсмен. Очень, очень неплохой результат для шахматиста.
- Тринадцать убитых и шестьдесят раненых. Таков результат неудачного броска в керлинге.
- Только что совершил прыжок с шестом Сергей Бубко. Зрители с нетерпением жду,т когда же он, наконец, приземлится.
- Метатели копья сегодня особенно порадовали. Результат - два сбитых Боинга... и один Сергей Бубко.
- Вот уже третий час китайский гимнаст крутится на перекладине...
- Оргкомитет принял решение не выпускать сегодня метателей молота, в целях безопасности.
- А в марафоне традиционно побеждает бегун из Кении. Он единственный, кто добежал до Кении.
- Только что стало известно, что куда-то пропал весь оргкомитет. И на площадку выходят метатели молота.
- Канадский велосипедист впопыхах забывает велосипед... но это не мешает ему прийти к финишу первым!
- Тем временем китайский гимнаст продолжает крутиться на перекладине...
- Метатель молота совершает бросок... и китайский гимнаст, похоже, докрутился.
- И в заключении наше традиционное сорокоборье. Давайте посмотрим выступление российского спортсмена. Вот он пробегает тысячу метров. Прыгает с шестом. Взял штангу. Пробежал стометровку. Положил штангу. Шайбу, шайбу! Шах, мат! Гоооол! Отличный результат! И спортсмен заходит на второй круг.

----------


## Eledhwen

Старьё, но весело:  Дневник сторожа садоводческого товарищества «Утес».  _15.05._ Председатель предложил мне, раз уж я всё равно здесь все время живу, подработать сторожем. Подумал. Согласился. _16.05._ Осмотрел вверенные участки. Определил, где что растет. Hеподалеку от участков, где растет редиска и лук, поставил несколько водочных бутылок с намешанным слабительным. _18.05._ Hа участки равномерным слоем внесено много органического удобрения. _20.05._ Бутылки больше никто не трогает, овощи пока тоже. _21.05._ Развесил объявления, что редис будут проверять на излишек радиации. Hекоторые корнеплоды раскрасил светящейся краской. _23.05._ В местной пивной с наслаждением слушал рассуждения о том, что «Утес» расположили на месте заброшенного ядерного могильника. Влез в разговор и наплел, что там еще и нечистая сила водится. _25.05._ Пошел к святому отцу Спиридону. Он отнесся с пониманием, и в очередной проповеди коснулся темы, как уберечь себя при встрече с нечистой силой. _28.05._ Закончился учебный год. Пошел к учителю и одолжил у него скелет, всё равно, пока каникулы, он простаивает. _29.05._ Приладил скелет вместе с сиреной на земляничной грядке нашего казначея. _30.05._ Устройство сработало — вор забрался на макушку тридцатиметровой груши, куда отродясь никто не забирался, и наотрез отказался спускаться. _03.06._ Приехал казначей, я ему обрисовал ситуацию. Он наотрез отказался пилить верхушку груши — это у него самое высокое дерево, а палки и камни туда не долетают — высоковато. Поэтому сбить страдальца не удается, надо подумать, как быть. _06.06._ Предупредил сидельца, что этой ночью будет полнолуние и на охоту выйдут оборотни. Всё равно не слезает. Hу-ну… _Ночью._ Раскрасил своего песика наподобие собачки Баскервилей и выпустил на казначейский участок. Блин, этому бы типу в цирке выступать, а не по участкам шарить — никогда не видел таких прыжков и сальто. _13.06._ Hеделю нет посетителей. Старушки, идущие в кладбищенскую часовню опасливо крестятся. Приходили учитель и отец Спиридон. Выпили, потом долго рассуждали о пользе и вреде суеверий. _16.06._ Hа участке Марьи Петровны спёрли капусту и морковь. Щи, что ли, варить собрались? _17.06._ В заброшенном доме на том конце села, оказывается, обосновались бомжи. Взял у жены поношенный парик, все равно он ей больше не нужен.
Hадел парик и костюм, одолженный у пугала с участка Hиколая Сергеевича. Выпил с бомжами и рассказал, что здесь небезопасно — нечисть водится, люди пропадают. Сделал вид что уснул, дождался, пока они уйдут, потом бросил кости от бараньей грудной клетки, парик и всё это залил тремя литрами свежей крови со скотобойни. _19.06._ Приходил участковый, интересовался, не я ли напугал бомжей. Я поинтересовался, в чем дело, он ответил, что поджидал их утром, чтобы проверить документы, но они зашли в избушку, тут же с воплями выскочили и дали такого драла, что он на мотоцикле не смог их догнать. Я ему сказал, что не в курсе. _23.06._ У Маришки из промтоварного одолжил манекены, пылящиеся у нее на складе и развесил по вишням и абрикосам. _24.06._ Старушки на базаре рассказывают, что в «Утесе» завелась секта сатанистов, и что эти сатанисты по ночам проводят ритуальные казни. Кстати, на базаре почему-то нет в продаже ни вишен, ни абрикосов. Почему бы это? _30.06._ Приехал Павлик с друзьями, привез обещанную маску. Если бы я не знал, что ему заказал, непременно бы обде… испугался. Он говорит, что выбрал самую добрую, а в темноте она еще страшнее, потому как светится. Выпил с ними. _1-3.07._ Пока брат здесь, патрулирую участки в маске и его рокерском рогатом шлеме. Местные старушки говорят, что в «Утесе» разгуливает сам Сатана и наседают на Спиридона и участкового, чтобы те приняли меры. Откуда они знают, что здесь творится, если они такие законопослушные? _4.07._ Проводил Павлика. _7.07._ Поправился после проводов Павлика. Обнаружил, что все эти дни не кормил Полкана. Бедненький. Выпустил его вечером на поиски съестного. _8.07._ Hикогда не думал, что человек может забраться на гладкую кирпичную стену на высоту второго этажа. Оказалось — может. Висит спиной вниз, ухватившись руками и ногами за карниз. Сначала, наверное вопил благим матом, а потом охрип (всезнающие старушки жаловались Спиридону, что я призываю призраков, а они потом всю ночь орут). Полкан внизу меланхолично дожевывает второй ботинок, и грустно смотрит на верхолаза. Я ему кричу: «Дуралей, бросай, что там у тебя съестного», а тот отвечает, что съестного ничего нет, он только два ириса успел срезать — вон они валяются. _9.07._ Дождался приезда хозяина, а у жулика опять прорезался голос. Приманил Полкана куском колбасы, он с великой неохотой оставил свою законную добычу. Хозяин заставил альпиниста рыть погреб — как он сказал, — в компенсацию за сидение на верхотуре. Между рытьем погреба и продолжением знакомства с моим песиком воришка выбрал погреб. _12.07._ Hа участки опять потянулись посторонние. Договорился с владельцами участков, что они по ночам будут держать все ворота и калитки закрытыми, а выполотые сорняки складывать на дороге. _13.07._ За бутылку самогона одолжил у деревенского козопаса на неделю его подопечных. Два часа занимался тем, что прикручивал к козьим рогам пентаграммы. _15.07._ Ночью какие-то уроды на грузовике попытались наведаться по огурцы, но дорогу им преградил козел Михей — черный и с метровыми рогами. Сборщики урожая рванули от него, как от черта! На выезде врезались задом в сливу, а потом помчались к Спиридону с просьбой избавить их от лукавого. Тот исповедь принял, а епитимью наложил такую — покаяться во всем перед участковым. В результате отец Спиридон получил благодарность, я — премию от нашего старшины, а воришки — минимальные сроки за добровольную явку. _165.07._ Старушки говорят, что «Утес» расположен на Лысой горе, и сейчас тут как раз идет шабаш. _20.07._ Вернул козопасу изрядно пополневшее стадо — козлы благополучно сожрали все сорняки. _24.07._ Hа восемнадцати джипах приехал на свою дачу какой-то олигарх. Не знаю, как его зовут, но всё товарищество оцеплено охраной — посторонних не пропускают, так что можно отдохнуть. _30.07._ К олигарху приехали друзья. Странно, пирамида из пустых бутылок и пивных банок все растет, но ощущение такое, что они и не едят вовсе. Полкан уже не может ходить — у него брюхо больше, чем ноги. И смотрит на меня так, что чувствуется — кроме красной икры и шашлыка он есть уже ничего не будет. Hо я с премии хоть и забил холодильник под завязку — не собираюсь устраивать ему разносолы. _4.08._ Олигарх с друзьями уехали. По моему, за рулем головной машины был ихний датский дог. Впрочем, они так нализались, что вряд ли это как-то скажется на безопасности проезда. _12.08._ Все окрестное жульё вместо того, чтобы воровать сельхозпродукцию, вывозило на приемные пункты банки и бутылки. Пока я им не мешаю. _13.08._ Опять тринадцатое, пора приниматься за работу. По дешевке купил у отца Спиридона свечки с истекающим сроком годности. _14.08._ Весь вечер крепил свечки к стойкам, к которым подвязаны помидоры. Плюс, запальный шнур, батарейки, выключатель… _15.08._ Истошный вопль, и какая-то фигура, бегущая не разбирая дороги. А утром на базаре только и разговоров, что племянника Петровны попыталась украсть нечистая сила. Сначала заманила в Богом проклятый «Утес», а потом попыталась окружить стеной адского огня. Во врут! Почти нет помидоров на рынке. Дополнительно приладил магнитофон с какой-то заунывной группой, которая очень нравится сыну. _17.08._ Приходил учитель. Забрал скелет, выпили, поговорили. К нему приходил один механизатор ночью — интересовался, как можно покрасить в черный цвет внезапно поседевшие волосы, а то он вынужден ходить в лыжной шапочке. _20.08._ Договорился с отцом Спиридоном, чтобы он устроил Крестный ход на наши участки. Он не против, особенно учитывая большой приток прихожан в это лето. В городе скупил остатки прошлогодней пиротехники. Почти задаром. _23.08._ Отец Спиридон торжественно повел ход к «Утесу», дабы изгнать нечистого. Когда они подходили к компостной куче Петра Hиколаевича, я подпалил все, что там было зарыто. Эффект был потрясающий. Все старушки бежали с такой скоростью, что их всех можно было записывать в легкоатлетическую сборную страны. Отец Спиридон остался, мы с ним хорошо приняли, а потом в деревне пошли разговоры, что батюшка самолично боролся с нечистью. Правда, безуспешно. _29.08._ Договорился с командованием местной воинской части, что они произведут учения на территории товарищества. А с владельцами — о шефской помощи армии. _31.08._ Два дня солдаты маскировались меж помидорных кустов и рыли окопы в тех местах, где хозяева предполагали складировать компост. Томатов они съели не больше оговоренного и даже ничего не вытоптали. Зато когда нынче ночью из города пожаловали незваные гости, то их ожидал неприятный сюрприз. Солдатам, как водится, выдали изрядное количество холостых патронов, и по разбредшейся бригаде сборщиков-любителей был открыт плотный автоматный огонь. Они рванули по машинам, одна из них не сориентировалась и на центральном перекрестке натолкнулась прямехонько на танк. Экипаж танка потом говорил, что никогда прежде не видели газончик, вставший на дыбы. _4.09._ Из военной части пришло благодарственное письмо от командования и письмо от личного состава. Они получили зачет и писали, что никогда у них учения не проходили так весело. Hаписал ответ командиру части, забросил удочку на предмет помощи в уборке картофеля. _15.09._ Hи одного жулика. Скучно. Пришел ответ от полковника. Они согласны за десять процентов урожая. _17.09._ Сделал предложение по картошке на общем собрании. Все согласны. _24.04._ Всю картошку без излишнего шума собрали. По моей просьбе солдаты аккуратно перенесли всю ботву на пустырь, который никто никогда не копал. Снял всю охрану, жду. _28.09._ Сначала был какой-то шум, потом глухое ворчание, потом жестокий мат-перемат в адрес придурочных садоводов, которые даже картошку вырастить не могут — одну ботву. _29.09._ Hаслаждался зрелищем свежевскопанного пустыря. _30.09._ Hа общем собрании мне выразили благодарность за хорошую работу и изъявили желание на следующий год заключить со мной новый договор. По предложению председателя половина площади пустыря добавлена к моему участку.

----------


## Eledhwen

Очень необычное пианино: _La Senza presents The Cup Size Choir_.

----------


## Lampada

- Алло! Это база? Я насчёт сарая.
- Извините, но это ракетная база. Вы не туда попали.
- Нет, блин, это вы не туда попали!

----------


## wanja

- Аллё, это Кэгэбуу?..
- Да, слушаю.
- Это Хаим Рабинович из дачного поселка "Светлый путь". А ви знаете, шо у Изи Шлеймовича в подвале склад оружия?
- Спасибо за сигнал, выезжаем. 
-Аллё, это Изя Шлеймович? Это Хаим. К тебе сейчас приедут веселые ребята из Кэгэбу и выкинут весь хлам у тебя из подвала. Так ты их потом пришли к мене, чтобы они вскопали мне огород под картошку.

----------


## Lampada

Бывает, просто молчишь, а тебя уже неправильно поняли.

----------


## wanja

Как узнать, когда испортился сыр с плесенью?? 
Синоптики проспорили ящик пива больному ревматизмом. 
Случайное открытие двери в школьную подсобку обернулось для Серёжи в пожизненную «пятёрку» по русскому языку и по физкультуре. 
Уборщица Клава уверенно шла к своей цели, сметая всё на своём пути. 
Колдунья вуду, случайно проткнув спицами пакет с мусором, покалечила наряд полиции. 
- А это точно поможет? - спросила Царевна Несмеяна, осторожно затягиваясь. 
Стриптизерша залезла на стол к Юрию Куклачеву и получила тапком по морде. 
С раскрытым ртом слушает свою жену кандидат наук Иван Петрович, чтобы давление на барабанные перепонки снаружи и изнутри было одинаковым. 
Подслеповатый комар всю ночь сдувал резиновую женщину. 
Водитель троллейбуса съел сникерс и не тормозил 4 остановки. 
Вчера в подворотне хулиганы избили оптимиста Виталика до полужизни. 
Вчера во время очередной сессии Госдумы в сессионный зал ворвались два вооруженных бандита. Они извинились за опоздание и заняли свои места.

----------


## Lampada

_Лежат Василий Иванович с Петькой на берегу реки и мечтают. Василий Иванович (мечтательно):
- На этом кургане после войны поставим мы, Петька, консерваторию...
- А зачем, Василий Иваныч?
- А чтобы консервы от пуза жрать! А на этом кургане построим обсерваторию...
-  Это-то зачем, Василий Иваныч?
- А вдруг консервы испорченные попадутся..._

----------


## fortheether

A man stood by a big river and saw an old bottle on the ground.  He  picked it up and started rubbing it.  Suddenly a genie appeared and said  the the man “You may make one wish”.
The man thought not for a  minute and said “I'd like to have a bridge here that goes to the other  side of the river”.  The genie said “No, it's way too difficult of a  task, make another wish”.  The man thought for another minute and said  “OK, I'd like to understand women”.  The genie said “How many lanes  would you like that bridge to be?” 
Мужчина  стоял рядом с большой рекой и увидел на земле старую бутылку. Он поднял  её и начал тереть. Вдруг появился джин и сказал мужчине «У вас одно  желание». Мужчина не думая ни минуты сказал «Я хочу чтобы здесь был мост  через реку». Джин ответил «Нет, это слишком трудно,  загадай другое  желание». Мужчина, подумав немного, сказал «Я хочу понять женщин». Джин  ответил «Скольки полосный мост вы хотите?»

----------


## Lampada

ГОРОСКОПЫ ПО ЗНАКАМ ЗОДИАКА 
(Кто что думает, говорит, делает)  
1. ОВЕН. Думает – много. Говорит – мало. Делает – правильно. 
2. ТЕЛЕЦ. Думает – о многом. Говорит – убедительно. Делает – как получится. 
3. БЛИЗНЕЦЫ. Думает – о себе. Говорит – что думает. Делает – думает, что очень хорошо. 
4. РАК. Думает – постоянно. Говорит – заманчиво. Делает – что укажут. 
5. ЛЕВ. Думает – точно. Говорит – лишнее. Делает – то, от чего не удалось отвертеться. 
6. ДЕВА. Думает – одно. Говорит – другое. Делает – третье, но хорошо. 
7. ВЕСЫ. Думает – лишнее. Говорит – честно. Делает – ответственно. 
8. СКОРПИОН. Думает – сосредоточенно. Говорит – точно. Делает – что нравится. 
9. СТРЕЛЕЦ. Думает – что только он… Говорит – что все, кроме него.. Делает – чужими руками. 
10. КОЗЕРОГ. Думает – что в голову придёт. Говорит – то, до чего додумался. Делает – что умеет. 
11. ВОДОЛЕЙ. Думает – “а что надо?” Говорит – “ну если надо” Делает – лучше всех. 
12. РЫБЫ. Думает – что никто не знает. Говорит – умничает. Делает – в зависимости от того, будут ли проверять работу.

----------


## wanja

В ГОСТЯХ У КНИЖКИ
Сказки великих писателей 
Ф. Достоевский «Стипендия из топора», «Князь-дурак и Настасья Филипповна»
А. Радищев «Путешествие из Петербурга в Тридевятое царство»
П. Зюскинд «Парфюм-Нос»
Д. Фурманов «Васька-Бурка»
А. Солженицын «Иван Денисович Кулачий сын»
В. Каверин «Как один Николай экспедицию снаряжал»
И. Ильф, Е. Петров «Сказка о попе и двенадцати стульях»
А. Толстой «Петя-Петушок и Катя-Императричка»
Э. Л. Войнич «Овод в сапогах», «Артур Ясный Овод»
В. Похлёбкин «Царь-Аппетит и Три поросёнка», «Царь-Аппетит и Колобок», «Царь-Аппетит и семеро козлят», «Царь-Аппетит и Курочка-Ряба», «Царь-Аппетит и т.д.»
И. Бабель «Сестрица Двойрушка и братец Бенюшка»
М. Лермонтов «Балда нашего времени», «Бэла-краса и гусарские чудеса»
Г. де Мопассан «Пышка и все-все-все»
М. Булгаков «Аннушка и горшочек маслица», «Луч и семеро яиц», «Хождение за три морфия»
У. Сароян «Храбрый армяшка»
А. Дюма «Людовик Царский сын»
В. Шишков «Угрюм-купец и Анфиса-Несмеяна»
А. Гайдар «Тимур и сорок разбойников»
А. Пушкин «Дубровский и сорок разбойников»
В. Гюго «Гуинплен Большой Рот»
У. Шекспир «Волшебный платочек или Как мужик бабу задушил», «Гамлет-Царевич и Отец Бессмертный»
В. Ленин «Вершки и низки»
М. де Сад «Как одну баронессу ремнём угощали»
Ж. Верн «Теремок под водой»
В. Ленин «Три-девятое Царство и Волшебная Революция».
Л. Толстой «Как Вронский Каренину от мужа отучал», «Паровозик из Каренино»
В. Гёте «Фауст Ясный Сокол» 
© 2011 «Красная бурда»

----------


## wanja

Леонид Каганов: 2013/03/20_telefon о работниках колцентров

----------


## Lampada

Должно быть _никому.  _

----------


## sperk

" – Дом у нас знаешь, пятнадцатиэтажный, новый? Там на днях пожар был на последнем этаже. Обычное дело, мужичок пьяный уснул, а кровать от хабарика загорелась. Плохо он наглядную агитацию изучал – «Граждане, не курите в постели!» 
Ну вот, сгорел, короче. Пожарные, ясное дело, приехали, нас вызвали – вдруг криминал? Я приехал. Никаким криминалом, конечно, и не пахло. Пожарные все что надо затушили, протокол нарисовали и умчались. Я «труповоз» вызвал из морга. Приезжают два клоуна. Молодые совсем, наверное, первый день работали. Вытащили погорельца на лестницу. А мужик, сам понимаешь, не очень симпатичный – от головы один черепок остался. Ну и все остальное тоже впечатляет. Жуть!
Уложили его на носилки и чешут репу, как бы его с шестнадцатого этажа стащить получше. Лестница узкая, грузовой лифт сломан. И знаешь, что удумали, умники? Давай, говорят, его стоймя в лифт поставим, прямо с носилками. Пристегнули мужичка к носилкам и в лифт вертикально загрузили. А ехать с ним боятся, молодые еще, суеверные. Мне, надо думать, тоже не охота.
Короче говоря, один из них вниз по лестнице сбежал, чтобы дядьку на первом этаже принять, а второй остался, чтобы кнопочку в лифте надавить. Ничего, мол, страшного, доедет в одиночестве.
А лифтик-то автоматический, попутчиков с нижних этажей берет. И надо же, какая-то бабуля с пятого этажа за хлебцем собралась и сдуру кнопочку надавила. Не сдуру, конечно, а чтобы вниз спуститься. Кому пешком-то охота, когда лифт есть?
Кнопочку надавила, дверца отворилась… А там? «Здрасьте, вы вверх или вниз?»
В общем, бабка только в лифте очки надела. Вниз приехало сразу два мертвеца. Хорошо хоть третьего не было, нижнего «труповоза» откачать успели. Он, видите ли, только одного товарища ожидал. Работнички." 
Андрей Кивинов. _ Целую, Ларин._

----------


## Eric C.

That is one awful story... Freaked the #%^* out of me...

----------


## pushvv

uKU4UtaDlcw.jpg

----------


## Valda

Приходит еврей к стоматологу. 
- Здраствуйте, доктор. А сколько у вас будет стоить вырвать зуб? 
- Это вам будет стоить 250 долларов. 
- Ой, а почему же так дорого? 
- Ну понимаете ли, для это нужен наркоз, инструменты, работа. 
- А сколько будет стоить без наркоза? 
- Ну, без наркоза вам это обойдется в 150 долларов. 
- Вы знаете, все равно дорого получается... 
- Понимаете, у меня дорогие швейцарские инструменты. 
- А что, если у меня свой инструмент? У меня тут есть плоскогубцы. 
Только будьте осторожны, доктор, вот здесь вот гвоздик выпадает, 
так что вы его придерживайте пальцем. 
- Ну если с вашим инструментом, думаю это будет стоить долларов 50. 
- Ой, вы знаете, все равно дорого... 
- Я же должен использовать всякие салфетки, тампоны... 
- Доктор, с этим тоже не проблема. У меня есть бумага туалетная, вата. 
- Ну тогда за 25 долларов сделаю. 
- Все равно дороговато получается... Ну ладно, 25 так 25. Согласен. 
- Ну что же, тогда садитесь в кресло. 
- Зачем мне в кресло садиться? Запишите в эту среду на прием мою Сару.

----------


## Lampada

Я на Новый год буду аналитиком. Буду смотреть: а налито ли у всех. 
Запись на автоответчике: "Если у вас плохая новость - говорите сразу. Если хорошая - дождитесь звукового сигнала. " 
Самое умное в мире растение - это хрен. Он всё знает. 
Хорошо бы вечером поставить кошелёк на зарядку, а утром встаёшь - он полный! 
Когда мой дедушка возвращался ночью, от него пахло водкой и бабушками. 
Первый признак склероза - это когда ты начинаешь забывать завязывать узелки на память. А второй признак - это когда ты помнишь, что следует завязать узелок, но не можешь вспомнить, как эти узелки завязываются. 
Ищу мужа. Курящего, пьющего, гуляющего. Считаю, что у супругов должны быть общие интересы!

----------


## Lampada

_Не имей сто друзей, а имей всех врагов. 
Обьявление в газете: Даю уроки вождения. Моисей. 
Девушка, отказавшая молодому Роману Абрамовичу, с тех пор на всякий случай не отказывает никому.  
Мужчина с мальчиком заходят в парикмахерскую. После того как ему сделали стрижку и побрили, он посадил мальчика в кресло и говорит: - Мне над сбегать за сигаретами. Буду через пару минут. 
Но мальчика уже успели подстричь, а мужчины все не было. 
Парикмахер говорит: 
- Ну и куда же делся твой папа? 
Мальчик: 
- Это не мой папа. Он просто подошел ко мне на улице и сказал: "Ну парень, сегодня мы с тобой подстрижемся на халяву". _

----------


## maxitron

В школе ЦРУ идёт урок русского языка. Преподаватель спрашивает: 
- У кого есть вопросы по ситуации "винный магазин"? 
Один агент тянет руку. 
- Сэр, скажите, пожалуйста, во фразе "Мужики, опять портвейн не привезли!", в каком месте должен стоять неопределенный артикль "б%я"? 
- Учу вас, учу! Неопределенный артикль "б%я" в данной фразе может быть употреблён как "ДО" любого слова, так и "ПОСЛЕ" него!!! ...

----------


## Lampada

Шуточная история (наверное, вымышленная). Несколько лет гуляет по Интернету.   _По соседству с нами грабили ночной супермаркет. Продавцы успели нажать на нужную кнопку, менты прикатили почти сразу, бандиты засели внутри, завязалась перестрелка, но какая-то вялая - сначала менты стрельнут разок и орут потом что-нибудь типа “сдавайтесь, бл*ди! Выходите с поднятыми руками!”, потом минуты через три-четыре ответный выстрел и сообщение вроде “идите на х*й, суки! Всех вас перестреляем к е*ени матери!” В общем, все патроны экономят. 
Мы с соседями, конечно, торчим на балконах - ещё бы, такое развлечение! Так продолжалось минут тридцать, и тут сверху недовольный женский вопль:
- Ну, сколько можно терпеть! Убейте их и дайте людям поспать!!!!! 
Минутная тишина, потом один из ментов спрашивает в матюгальник: 
- Женщина, ты это им сказала или нам? 
До сих пор не пойму, как никто с балконов не свалился!_

----------


## Lampada

Из жизни милиционеров. 
Вот вчера сидим впятером в отделе, время обеденное, разгадываем кроссворд:
- Ночной наряд!
- Экипаж?
- Не подходит.
- Патруль?
- Не подходит.
- Пикет?
- Не подходит.
- Пост?
- Не подходит. 
Минут двадцать думали. Оказалось - ПИЖАМА!!!
Вот она, сила милицейской мысли...

----------


## Lampada

Объяснительные   
Я, Чекунов В.Г., действительно лечился в кожно-венерологическом диспансере на предмет раздражения кожи, а не того, о чём вы все подумали.  
18 и 19 июня я не был на работе потому, что был пьян. Обязуюсь не пить до праздника "День молодежи".   
21 мая, вернувшись с линии, я поставил автомобиль на стоянку, после чего с Васиным в его автомобиле выпили вино и поехали в гараж, где въехали в кабинет начальника гаража.   
Я брал за свой счёт, так как после аванса требуется прийти в себя. И вообще начальство должно знать, что после аванса и получки мне нужны дни отдыха.  
27 января я пришёл на работу в нетрезвом состоянии в связи с тем, что я вторично женился. Новая жена оказалась с двухкомнатной квартирой, поэтому я был пьян не от вина, а от счастья.  
Я находился на работе в нетрезвом состоянии, так как я работаю заведующим гаражом.  
А что водка была разбавлена, подтверждает такое: обычно после пол-литра я уже не держусь на ногах. А в этот раз я вышел на улицу и даже затеял драку, за которую получил 15 суток.  
Будучи в гостях у нашего знакомого, я случайно опознал трусы своей жены в разорванном состоянии, за что его несколько раз от души ударил. Потом оказалось, когда я вернулся уже домой, что наши трусы целыми и постиранными висят на балконе, за что и приношу извинения знакомому побитому.  
В году всего один праздник у мужчин - и то рабочий. Так как у нас на работе строго с этим делом, то 24 февраля я не пошел на работу. А когда все образовалось, стало как-то неудобно прийти на работу, и в результате получилось, что на работе я не был по 27 апреля. 
В зоопарке я решил покормить медведя в слегка выпившем виде. Кинул ему кусочек бублика с репликой: "Жри, зараза!", но участковый не оценил моей шутки и привёз в отделение.  
В металлах я не разбираюсь, поэтому был очень удивлён, когда меня задержали на проходной с десятью килограммами медного провода.  
В понедельник я не вышел на работу по уважительной причине _недопохмельности_ организма.  
В троллейбусе было очень тесно и неизвестный гражданин позволил себе меня облапывать по неположенным местам, за что я его ударила сумкой, а в ней были ключи, и у него показались на лице признаки крови. Я, конечно, извиняюсь, если это не он лапал, но тогда кто же, если вблизи были только женщины?  
Мною сделан прогул 20-го числа по причине больной головы, так как приехал брат с Донбасса, а он пьёт. Не мог же я сидеть и смотреть на него _тверёзым. _ 
Мое прогульное состояние прошу считать уважительной причиной, так как это не с пьянства, а с некачественных продуктов пронесло.  
Мой товарищ напился, провалившись на экзамене. Я же напился, желая войти в его положение.  
Мы взяли бутылку незнакомого вина, а оно оказалось _долгоиграющим_, отчего я и опоздал на работу.  
Мы не пьянствовали, а официально снимали пробу прибывшего на базу спирта. Но фляг было много, и мы перепробовались.  
Мы с Крутиковым поспорили - кто больше выпьет. Он выпил 2 бутылки... Сколько выпил я, - не помню, но спор я точно выиграл...  
На его замечания я ответил физическим аргументом по наглому лицу, чтобы он не _сувал_ свой нос в мои семейные проблемы.  
На меня совершили попытку изнасилования какие-то хулиганы или маньяки, в чём я не успела разобраться из-за внезапного появления наряда милиции, спугнувшего покушавшихся. Милиционеры отвезли меня в милицию давать показания, поэтому я опоздала на работу. Больше такого никогда не повторится (Из объяснительной продавщицы).  
На начальника цеха я матерился не матом, а другими выражениями.  
На работу я пришел почти трезвым, но меня случайно развезло, за что я дико извиняюсь.  
Накануне выздоровления у нас с медицинской сестрой, дежурившей в ту ночь в больнице, произошло понимание друг друга, в результате которого нас застукали с поличным бродячие больные и подняли шухер.  
Начальник охраны обозвал меня почему-то алконавтом, за что и был награжден матерным накоплением моего лексикона.  
Начальнику цеха. 4 марта со мной произошёл казус. Я принес на работу компот многолетней выдержки. Выпив два стакана, вдруг почувствовал присутствие алкоголя, что подтвердилось злобным настроением и головной болью.  
После работы изрядно кутнул с друзьями. На другой день, еще пребывая в состоянии, решил не идти на работу, так как по технике безопасности понимал уж лучше прогул, чем я что-нибудь натворю.  
После смены я спрятался в женской раздевалке не с целью подсматривания, а по юморному характеру слегка подвыпившего состояния души.  
Приехал домой, с женой не ругался, уснул за столом и захрапел так, что соседи вызвали милицию, и меня увезли на пятнадцать суток.  
Прошу иметь в виду, что своим невыходом на работу 8 января я не принес ущерба. А те, кто вышел, с похмелья гнали брак. Прошу местный комитет проследить, чтобы со мной таких случаев не повторялось.  
С 26-го июня и до половины июля с. г. я уезжала в любовную командировку без предупреждения, так как надеялась застать своего мужа, находящегося в длительной командировке в другом городе, на горяченьком. Поэтому на работе отсутствовала, думаю, по уважительной причине: сохранения семьи у нас еще никто не отменял.  
С какой суммы начинается взятка, я не знал, поэтому оказался оскорбителем человеческого достоинства должностного лица.  
С протоколом ознакомлен и согласен, в чём раскаиваюсь.  
С работы я пришёл поддавши, и зачем избил соседскую корову, ответить затрудняюсь.   
...Стоял в бытовке, опершись на колено ноги коленом локтя, курил.  
У меня сильно разболелся зуб (флюс). Пошёл, выпил, стало полегче. Пришлось повторить. Моя вина в том, зачем я с больным флюсом прополз под забором.  
У меня язык не поворачивается описать вам причину вчерашнего прогула. И это к лучшему. Иначе бы вам стало стыдно за члена своего коллектива.  
Я был крайне возмущён тем, что выпущенный заводом и проданный мне телевизор со знаком качества и гарантией в два года, вышел из строя дважды в течение двух месяцев незначительной работы. На этой почве у меня произошло нервное расстройство. Вечером я пошёл в соседний магазин, купил две бутылки вина "Осенний сад" и выпил за ужином и после ужина. Качество вина, видимо, оказалось такое же, как и телевизора. 27 и 28 я не смог выйти на работу, так как сильно болел.  
Я вовсе не был пьян в конце смены в пятницу. Ел траву, лежа на газоне, потому что сломалась коса, а план надо было выполнять любой ценой.  
Я застал их на рабочем месте за распитием напитка самогон и подумал, что литровой бутылки им будет много. Во избежание опьянения подчиненных мы выпили этот литр на троих.  
Я находился в пьяненьком виде на рабочем месте. Причина: отмечал свою годовщину трезвенника, так как ровно год не употреблял спиртного.

----------


## Lampada

_Мама собирает сына в поход:
- Вот положила тебе масло, хлеб и килограмм гвоздей.
- Но зачем?
- Понятно зачем! Масло на хлеб намажь и поешь!
- А гвозди?
- Ну вот же они, положила!_    _Если вы ужинаете за столом в кухне и, приходя с работы домой, вешаете одежду в шкаф, значит у вас нет интернета. И ещё: если вы идёте с утра как проснётесь, чистить зубы, а не включать комп, это тоже признак отсутствия интернета._ (А некоторые его вообще не выключают).

----------


## Lampada

_Всем, что я знаю, я обязан своей маме. 
1) Мама учила меня УВАЖАТЬ ЧУЖОЙ ТРУД: "Если вы собрались переубивать друг друга - идите на улицу, я только что полы вымыла" 
2) Мама учила меня ВЕРИТЬ В БОГА: "Молись чтоб эта гадость отстиралась" 
3) Мама учила меня МЫСЛИТЬ ЛОГИЧНО: "Потому что я так сказала, вот почему" 
4) Мама учила меня ДУМАТЬ О ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯХ: "Вот вывалишься сейчас из окна - не возьму тебя с собой в магазин!" 
5) Мама объяснила мне ПРИЧИННО-СЛЕДСТВЕННЫЕ СВЯЗИ: Если ты сейчас же не перестанешь реветь - я тебя отшлепаю" 
6) Мама учила меня ПРЕОДОЛЕВАТЬ НЕВОЗМОЖНОЕ: "Закрой рот и ешь суп" 
7) Мама научила меня СТОЙКОСТИ: "Не выйдешь из-за стола, пока не доешь"   Мама учила меня НЕ ЗАВИДОВАТЬ: "Да в мире миллионы детей, которым не так повезло с родителями, как тебе" 
9) Мама учила меня СМЕЛО СМОТРЕТЬ В БУДУЩЕЕ: "Уж погоди, дома я с тобой поговорю" 
10) Мама научила меня ОСНОВАМ САМОЛЕЧЕНИЯ: "Если не перестанешь косить глазами - на всю жизнь так останешься" 
11) Мама научила меня ЭКСТРАСЕНСОРИКЕ: "Надень свитер - я же знаю, что тебе холодно!" 
12) Мама научила меня, КАК СТАТЬ ВЗРОСЛЫМ: "Если не будешь есть овощи - никогда не вырастешь" 
13) Мама преподала мне ОСНОВЫ ГЕНЕТИКИ: "Это у тебя всё от отца!" 
14) Мама научила меня ВЫСШЕЙ СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТИ: "Чтоб твои дети были такие же, как ты!"_

----------


## Lampada

Когда есть что-то, что надо сделать во что бы то ни стало, американцы говорят "Сделай или сдохни" (Do or die), а русские "Сдохни, но сделай".  Таким образом, у русских даже смерть не является уважительной причиной.    На войне - не доверяя, проверяй; в торговле - доверяя, проверяй; в любви - не проверяя,  доверяй, иначе будет как на войне или в торговле..   
Тупые вопросы: 
В 3 часа ночи звонит мобильный телефон....
- Спишь?
- Нет, блин, жду пока ты позвонишь! 
Сидишь в контакте, тебе пишут....
- Что делаешь?
- Блин, с парашутом прыгаю!  
 Идешь по городу с поломанной загипсованной рукой....
- Что, руку поломал?
- Не,  просто так гипс примерить решил) 
 Самый распростанённый случай, звонок на домашний....
- Алло, ты где?
- В космосе, блин) 
 Опять звонок....
- Алло?
- Да
- А куда я попал?
- А куда, блин, целился???)

----------


## Lampada

"IBM - компьютерный гигант, решил произвести некоторые детали в Японии и в спецификации установил приемлемый уровень качества - 3 бракованные детали на 10 000. Когда они получили заказ, его сопровождало письмо следующего содержания: 
"Уважаемые господа, 
Мы, японцы, никак не можем понять деловую практику в Северной Америке. Но мы включили в каждые 10 000 деталей три бракованные детали и завернули их отдельно. Надеемся, вам понравится". 
Источник: "Практическое руководство по реинжинирингу бизнес-процессов",
авторы: Майк Робсон, Филипп Уллах, перевод под редакцией Н. Д. Эриашвили

----------


## Lampada

"Как вы ещё помните, есть такой город Санкт-Петербург и там метро, 
а в метро есть станции Пушкинская и Чёрная Речка....
Пришёл мой пятилетний сынишка из детского сада и рассказывает, 
мол, им там читали сказку Пушкина и рассказывали про Пушкина. 
- А! - машет рукой, - Я и так всё про него знаю. Его же убили. 
Из пистолета. В Санкт-Петербуге. На Чёрной Речке. ПРЯМО В МЕТРО!!!!!"

----------


## maxmixiv

> _Мама собирает сына в поход:
> - Вот положила тебе масло, хлеб и килограмм гвоздей.
> - Но зачем?
> - Понятно зачем! Масло на хлеб намажь и поешь!
> - А гвозди?
> - Ну вот же они, положила!_

 Напомнило сценку от юмористов "Уральские Пельмени":
-Ну всё, жена: давай мне спички и соль - в тайгу пойду!
-А спички-то зачем тебе?
-А правда - зачем мне спички? -- полный рюкзак текилы!

----------


## Lampada

"Работала диспетчером в такси. Поступил заказ. Диспетчер-коллега сообщает клиенту: «Выходите через пять минут. Вас ждёт „Мазда“, голубой металлик». Дальше со слов водителя: 
— Стою. Жду клиента. Выходит из подъезда женщина. Обошла два раза вокруг машины, потом осторожно приблизилась к приоткрытому окну и спрашивает: «Это вы голубой Виталик?»"

----------


## Lampada

Муж читает книгу ”Как стать хозяином в доме”. Вдохновлённый, он бежит на кухню и тычет в жену пальцем:
– С этого момента моё слово – закон! Вечером приготовишь мне роскошный ужин, а потом сделаешь ванну, чтобы я мог расслабиться. 
Потрёшь мне спину и подашь халат. Потом сделаешь мне массаж. Угадай, кто затем будет меня одевать и причёсывать?
– Сотрудник похоронного бюро?

----------


## Lampada

На дискотеке в Германии русский в майке с надписью: "У турков три проблемы".
К нему тут же подходит турок и спрашивает:
- Ты чего? Проблем ищешь? Ты наехать хочешь?
- Это ваша первая проблема. Агрессивность. Вы всегда пытаетесь создавать
проблемы на пустом месте.
Когда дискотека заканчивается, то русского уже подкарауливает группа
турков.
- Сейчас ты ответишь за свои слова! - говорят они.
- Это ваша вторая проблема. Вы не можете решать свои проблемы сами
и сразу собираете своих по любому поводу.
- Да как ты смеешь с нами так говорить?!! - турки повыхватывали ножи...
- Это ваша третья проблема, - продолжает русский. - Вы всегда приходите
с ножами на перестрелку.

----------


## Lampada

Почему-то фраза "Профессор завалил студента на экзамене" звучит совершенно обыденно, 
а вот "Студент завалил профессора после экзамена" вызывает бурную реакцию.   
О богатстве русского языка:  
Фраза "распечатать письмо" сохранила свое значение в целом, несмотря на
полное изменение смысла обоих слов с 19-го по 21-й век...   
- Сержант Петренко. Молодой человек - вы нетрезвый!
- Почему это я нетрезвый - вот аптечка, вот техпаспорт, вот ремень безопасности...
- Вы будете спорить с сержантом ГАИ?! Вы нетрезвый!
- Давайте разбираться. Аптечка есть? ... Техпаспорт есть?...  Ремень есть?!  Даже ручник вот есть... Чё это я нетрезвый?!
- Машина где? ...

----------


## Eledhwen

Особенно ремень и ручник улыбнули. ))

----------


## wanja

В одесском автобусе едет женщина и разговаривает по мобиле:
-... И ты представляешь, Софочка, захожу я в нашу спальню, а он с соседкой там кувыркается на нашей кровати, ну я на цыпочках прокралась на кухню, взяла.... Ой, Софочка, моя остановка, я в шесть с работы поеду и дорасскажу.
Шесть вечера. Та же женщина садится в автобус, а в автобусе всё те же лица сидят, тут заскакивает мужик запыхавшийся, еле переводит дух:
- Я не опоздал?
Смотрит на женщину и говорит:
- Ну шо уставилась? Звони Софочке. 
Молодой еврей приходит в гости к родственникам, которые проживают на другом конце города. Пока он был в гостях, стемнело, да и погода испортилась. Сильный ветер, ливень, холодно... Гость собрался уходить, но хозяева говорят:
— Куда же ты в темень и в такую погоду? Оставайся уж на ночь, а утром спокойно пойдешь домой.
— Благодарю вас! И впрямь, так будет лучше, — отвечает молодой человек и... выходит на улицу.
Хозяева в недоумении. Через пару часов гость возвращается. Естественно, промокший до нитки и простуженый.
— Изя, где ты был?!
— Я ходил сказать маме, что сегодня не ночую дома... 
- Ты, говорят, замуж вышла?
- Да.
- И кого же ты осчастливила?
- Маму. 
Там где тебя учили врать, я преподавала. 
Нищий сидит на берегу реки, ловит рыбу. Вытягивает - золотая рыбка.
- Ну, нищий, давай одно желание!
- Дай мне столько денег, сколько могут поместиться в моём доме!
- Ок!
Приходит домой, а там на полу валяется 500 рублей. Он бегом назад к реке, вытаскивает рыбку и говорит:
- Что ж ты, зараза, меня обманула - 500 рублей дала?!
- Я не поняла, а что, не поместились?!?! 
Сели за стол добры молодцы и красны девицы. После двух стаканов водки молодцы стали красными, а девицы добрыми. 
С того момента как мелкий стал спать с нами, "в рот мне ноги" уже не кажется чем-то смешным.

----------


## maxmixiv

Это не позаимствовано из интернетов, это реальное письмо мне. Я получаю их пачками во всех почтовых ящиках. Уж не знаю, в чём смысл, но спам получается забавный. Вот решил поделиться радостьюMYДОРОГОЙДРУГ.png

----------


## Inego

> Это не позаимствовано из интернетов, это реальное письмо мне. Я получаю их пачками во всех почтовых ящиках. Уж не знаю, в чём смысл, но спам получается забавный. Вот решил поделиться радостьюMYДОРОГОЙДРУГ.png

 "Несмотря на это, он не нам как-то".  А также линия.

----------


## wanja

— Какое по счету образование вы хотите получить?
— Третье.
— Вот как. А какие у вас уже есть?
— Фольклорист и генетик.
— Странный выбор. А почему вы еще и биологом хотите стать?
Парень открывает коробку, выпускает на стол приемной комиссии десяток маленьких избушек на курьих ножках.
— Понимаете, они уже третий день ничего не едят…
******
Покупатель навоза долго не мог подобрать эпитет для описания плохого качества товара. 
******
Российская ракета-носитель столкнулась с айсбергом.
*******
Госдума объявила тендер на поставку несгораемых шапок.
******
Рамзан Кадыров купил «Тереку» честного судью
******
На гербе Минздрава появилась надпись «Время лечит».
********
Проведение очередной прямой линии с Путиным повысило уровень мирового океана на 4%.
********
Басманный суд осудил московскую электросеть на 4 года колонии за оказание сопротивления сотрудникам полиции.
*********
Майские праздники перестали помещаться в май.
****************
Когда клеишь обои, главное, чтобы пузырей не было. А то мы как то взяли два пузыря...
*********
Пришла рота солдат на полигон, капитан им:
- Так, солдаты, значить, начинаете копать здесь, а я пока пойду узнаю где надо.
************
- Папа всегда говорит, что намного приятней давать, чем получать...
- Хм... у тебя папа наверное священник...?
- Боксер...
**********
- Cвет мой зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи, я ль на свете всех милее, всех румяней и белее?
- Ты прекрасна спору нет, но румяней и белее одновременно не бывает, дура тупая.
*******
Мальчика на футбольном матче спрашивают:
- Мальчик, откуда у тебя столько денег на такой дорогой билет?
- Папа купил...
- А где же твой папа?
- Дома, ищет билет...
**************
В спорте допинг – это уже когда заметили. А пока не заметили – это витамины!
************
Выяснилось!!! Футболисты сборной России на выездах всегда играют плохо, потому что разглядывают новые ворота.

----------


## wanja

5 слов, которые труднее всего произнести:
5. Синхрофазотрон.
4. Фенолфталеин.
3. Дихлордифенилтрихлорэтан.
2. Тетрагидроканнабинол.
1. Извини.
*********
- Толком разговаривать они не умели. Жили они общиной, все в одном месте. Ничего не делали, только ругались, совокуплялись и били друг друга. Сидели кругом у костра. Издавали хором гортанные звуки, отдаленно напоминающие песни. Так проходил год за годом. И они становились все тупее и тупее...
- Постойте. А разве первобытные люди не развивались?
- А причем тут первобытные люди? Я про "Дом-2" рассказываю... 
***************
Американцы создали машину, которая переводит с русского на английский. Машина сначала задымилась, а потом и взорвалась после разговора двух русских: 
- Ты собираешься встречать Старый Новый Год?
- Да нет наверное
- Ну а че точно там известно, не известно?
- Да поглядим, позже решим - будем не будем...

----------


## Eric C.

> Почему-то фраза "Профессор завалил студента на экзамене" звучит совершенно обыденно, 
> а вот "Студент завалил профессора после экзамена" вызывает бурную реакцию.

 Особенно, если профессор - женщина около 30 лет. xDDD

----------


## Marcus

> Особенно, если профессор - женщина около 30 лет. xDDD

 Когда она профессором стать успела? Максимум - доцент.

----------


## Lampada

- Чем задачи отличаются от проблем?
- Задача - это, например, когда надо попасть в цель, а проблема - когда целятся в тебя!  
Как я получил 15 суток???
- Иду по улице... Настроение классное.
Вдруг подходят два мента и говорят:
- Пройдёмте, будете свидетелем.
Чёрт меня дёрнул ляпнуть:
- Чё, решили зарегистрировать свои отношения?  
Библия учит как жить, а уголовный кодекс уточняет детали.  
Я ещё из того времени, когда "суши" было глаголом.  
Всем на форуме: В тюрьме столько не сидят, сколько ты в интернете...   
Женская догадка, как правило, намного точнее мужской уверенности.  
От знаний ещё никто не умирал, но рисковать не стоит.   
- Это правда, что женщины живут дольше мужчин? 
- Правда. Но не все. Только вдовы.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Если поедешь от Декабристов, то лучше сначала по улице Народовольцев, потом через площадь 1905 года до площади Революции, дальше пересекаешь Ленина и по проспекту Ворошилова до Индустриальной. Ну а дальше уже знаешь - по Жукова, потом сворачиваешь на Гагарина. В конце концов, упрешься в Коммунистический тупик, увидишь шиномонтажку, спросишь Мишку Горбачёва, он тебе за пять минут развал сделает.

----------


## Eledhwen

_Сидит наркоман на скамеечке. Только курнул — вдруг замечает открытый канализационный люк, и идущего прямо на него дедушку.
— Деда... деда!.. Это... — показывает пальцем, — ...Оп-па!.._ 
* * *  _Шотландский ветеринар, делая искусственное дыхание больной овце... изобрел волынку._ 
* * *  _С грузинским акцентом:
— Ко мне дэвушка идет, бедрами сверкая. Ящик водки мне нэсет, молодэц какая!_ 
* * *  _— Папа, а почему бутерброд всегда падает маслом вниз?
— Потому что твоя мама — дура — намазывает не с той стороны._ 
* * *  _Говрят, коты снимают стресс. И действительно — пнёшь засранца ногой, и на душе как-то сразу легче становится._ 
* * *  _Приходит мужик в зоомагазин купить мышей для своего удава. Подходит к прилавку и только открывает рот, как сидящий недалеко попугай орет:
— Мужик, ширинка расстегнута!
Тот отвернулся и быстро застегнул ширинку.
— У тебя на заднице дырка!
Мужик поворачивается к прилавку и как можно длиннее расправляет свою кофту.
— У тебя шнурок развязался!
Тот наклоняется, чтобы проверить шнурки...
— Мужик, ты пукнул!
Мужик красный как рак вылетает из этого зоомагазина. А из клетки с мышами писклявый голос:
— Иннокентий, с нас — как всегда!.._

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _Сидит наркоман на скамеечке. Только курнул — вдруг замечает открытый канализационный люк, и идущего прямо на него дедушку.
> — Деда... деда!.. Это... — показывает пальцем, — ...Оп-па!.._

 I understood every word except for "оппа!" I guess it should probably be translated as "oops!" (meaning that the girl has *already* fallen into the sewer manhole, because people high on marijuana have a distorted sense of time)? Or should it be translated as "Jump over it"? (A Russian once explained to me that "оппа!" is similar to French _allez-oup!_, which in English we spell "alley oop!" And it basically means "jump" in circus-jargon.)   

> _Шотландский ветеринар, делая искусственное дыхание больной овце... изобрел волынку._

 Heh! (I had to look up the word *волынка*, but then I laughed...)   

> _Говрят, коты снимают стресс. И действительно — пнёшь засранца ногой, и на душе как-то сразу легче становится._

  ::  "They say that cats relieve stress. And it's actually true -- give that little sh*thead a good kick, and somehow your spirits rise instantly." 
Of course, my pets are rats, not cats -- which is why I also liked the last joke:  A guy goes into a pet store to buy mice for his boa constrictor. He walks up to the counter and as soon as he opens his mouth, a parrot sitting nearby yells:
"Dude, your fly is open!"
The guy turns around and quickly zips up his fly.
"You've got a hole in the seat of your pants!"
He turns back to the counter and tugs his sweatshirt down as far as possible.
"Your shoelace is untied!"
He bends over to check his shoelaces...
"Dude, you farted!"
Red as a lobster _[lit., "crayfish"],_ the guy flies out of the pet store. And from the cage full of mice comes a squeaky voice:
"Thanks, Polly -- you've got our back, as always!" 
("Polly" happens to be a stereotypical name for parrots in English. I'm not sure if there's any particular reason why the parrot is called "Иннокентий" in the original Russian.)

----------


## pushvv

>>meaning that the girl has already fallen
It was not girl. Дедушка. An old man.  
Оппа - да, как из алле-оп. "Hop" looks similar. Can be used when something unexpected happens suddenly. Anyway the joke is stupid =) 
Иннокентий - Кеша. Очень популярное имя для попугаев.

----------


## wanja

И сказал им Иисус:
- Ответьте – кто, говорите вы, есть Я?
И ответили они:
- Ты – эсхатологическая манифестация основы нашего бытия, явленное нам онтологическое основание контекста самой нашей сущности.
…И ответстовал им Иисус:
- Чего-чего?
===========
Женская классификация мужчин. 
1. Подлец, сволочь - мужчина, владеющий теми же психологическими приемами, что и женщины, и способный в своих действиях руководствоваться собственными интересами. 
2. Козёл - мужчина, который успешно использует женщин. "Женщины называют козлом того, кого не удалось сделать бараном". 
3. Любимый - мужчина, который пока не перешел в какую либо из предыдущих категорий. 
4. Зануда - мужчина, способный анализировать отношения с женщинами. 
5. Агрессор - мужчина, который адекватно реагирует на женское хамство. 
6. Настоящий мужчина - мифический образ, объединяющий все женские хотелки. В природе не встречается, так как хотелки взаимоисключающие. 
7. Обиженный - мужчина, которому женщины навредили, и он это заметил. 
8. Женоненавистник - мужчина, которому женщины навредили, он это заметил, и ему это очень не понравилось.

----------


## wanja

Мальчик, занимающийся борьбой и оригами, сделал из хулигана журавлика.
***
Как длится неделя?
- Понедееееееееееееееельник  .
- Втооооооооооооооооооорник  .
- Среееееееееееееееееееееда  .
- Четвееееееееееееееееееерг  .
- Пятницасубботавоскресенье  .
****
GPS-навигатор Моисею:
- Через 8 лет поверните налево.

----------


## Doomer

трудности перевода  ::  
Execute installer by tray icon and insert ms windows binaries or another os with custom mouse driver support in current boot drive. 
Казните монтажника изображением подноса и вставьте наборы из двух предметов окон госпожи или другой рот с таможенной поддержкой водителя мыши в текущем двигателе ботинка

----------


## Throbert McGee

> another *os* 
> другой *рот*

 Heh-heh... I had to think about that one for a minute! (Then I remembered _nil per os_, the medical phrase.)

----------


## Lampada

Самый крутой бизнес - в Питере. Там даже мосты разводят!

----------


## wanja

Хотите узнать профессию человека? Спросите у него что противоположно единице.
"0" - программист.
"-1" - инженер.
"-i" - математик.
"отсутствие единицы" - зав. складом. 
**********
Ты умен, молод, креативен, талантлив?
Амбициозен, уверен в себе, полон свежих идей?
А делать хоть что-нибудь умеешь?!

----------


## maxmixiv

Гуртовщики Мыши http://lleo.me/arhive/humor/vij_98.shtml
(Простите, если было недавно)

----------


## it-ogo

> Хотите узнать профессию человека? Спросите у него что противоположно единице.
> "0" - программист.
> "-1" - инженер.
> "-i" - математик.

 -i никак не противоположно единице, наоборот - ортогонально. Не смешно.

----------


## Lampada

Job Interview:
-"What's your greatest weakness?"
-"Honesty."
-"I don't think that's a weakness."
-"I don't give a fuck what you think."  
Весь Советский Союз смеялся над Вовочкой! ( http://www.ovove.ru/ ) Теперь он вырос, стал Президентом и сам ржёт над всей страной!

----------


## Lampada

_Открыла книгу по фэн-шую и поняла, что проспала всю жизнь головой не туда.   
Я очень мудрая: то умудрюсь, то намудрю…  
Не расстраивайтесь, если вас жутко тянет кушать в тёмное время суток — может, вы просто жрица ночи!…  
- Случайными бывают только браки, – говорила одна бабушка. – А в любовники нужно брать человека надёжного.  
Пришла к подруге поплакать за жизнь... Ржали до утра...  
Диктатура - это когда выбираешь то, что дают.
Демократия - это когда выбираешь то, что хочешь, а получаешь то, что дают.  
Цивилизация привела к тому, что уже не важно, кто прав, а кто не прав; важно, чей адвокат лучше.  
- Что бы ты дал человеку, у которого всё есть?
- Я бы с удовольствием дал ему в морду! _

----------


## Hoax

- Я кефир пила 20 мин назад.  - Я молоко топор 30 ракет вперед.  1291879700_1291874397_game_29.jpg 1291879745_1291874454_game_33.jpg1291879745_1291874419_game_21.jpg

----------


## Lampada

Dumb Massachusetts Laws

----------


## Eric C.

> Dumb Massachusetts Laws

 Also, don't steal horses in FL  Dumb Florida Laws

----------


## fortheether

Tax dollars at work.   

> Dumb Massachusetts Laws

----------


## Lampada

> Tax dollars at work.

 А чё они себя так дискредитируют?

----------


## fortheether

Глупые законы!   

> А чё они себя так дискредитируют?

----------


## wanja

ОБЯЗАННОСТИ КОТА ПО ДОМУ:
1. Кот должен защищать человека от комнатных растений.
2. Кот постоянно должен поддерживать человека в форме, заставляя его непрестанно двигаться по квартире, нагибаться, собирая ручки, карандаши, носки и т. д.
3. Кот должен крепко держать зубами ручку или
карандаш, пока человек пытается писать.
4. Кот постоянно должен проводить ревизию в холодильнике, даже если человек этого не хочет. Если он не хочет, значит, что — то там прячет, и с этим что — то следует хорошенько разобраться, а потом уж призвать к ответу самого человека.
5. Кот должен ночью каждый час проверять, не заползла ли под одеяло человеку какая-нибудь змея.
6. Кот время от времени должен тренировать себя на случай непредвиденного циркового выступления. Для этого он должен периодически устраивать полеты под куполом дома, прыжки с гардины на люстру и обратно, всевозможные запрыгивания.
7. Кот должен помогать человеку стелить постель, внимательно наблюдая, чтобы под простыней не оказалось никаких предметов.
8. Кот должен помнить, что сон для человека это пустая трата времени, поэтому, завидев спящего человека, необходимо тут же его разбудить, прыгнув ему на живот, а еще лучше на голову.
9. Кот должен отгонять от человека плохие сны. Если кот заметит, что человек ворочается в постели, он непременно должен прыгнуть человеку на голову и начать отгонять дурные сны и кошмары.
10. Кот должен каждое утро напоминать человеку старую пословицу: "кто рано встает, тому Бог дает". И чем раньше встанет человек, тем больше ему (а заодно и коту) даст Бог.
11. Кот должен делиться с человеком всем, что у него есть. Постоянно отдавать часть меха на утепление одежды и пола и выкидывать половину еды из чашки.
12. Кот должен петь песни, чтобы доставлять человеку радость. Даже если песни грустные.
13. Кот должен проверять, по какой причине кто — то не закрыл шкаф или тумбочку и не задвинул ящик.
14. Кот должен знать, что лежит во всех коробках и пакетах. И на личном опыте убедиться, насколько там удобно и хорошо находиться.
15. Кот должен во время сна человека заглушать наружный шум, громко урча под ухом.
16. Кот должен отсыпаться за человека, всех его родственников, друзей и соседей вместе взятых.

----------


## Lampada

ПРАВДА ЖИЗНИ -)   
 Ты спал с моей женой? - Ой, ну скажешь тоже - СПАЛ. Так, вздремнул пару раз. 
 Надпись на воротах дома: " Собака не злая.., но нервы ни к чёрту..." 
 - А вы Кафку любите? - Да, особенно грефневую! 
 Мечта- это неналитый стакан, а ностальгия - уже выпитый.  
 Жизнь - как поезд: встанешь у неё на пути - раздавит, отойдёшь чуть в сторону - пронесётся мимо. 
 Человек гораздо умнее, чем ему это нужно для счастья.   
 - Папочка! Можно я тебя поцелую?! - Денег нет! Меня уже мама поцеловала. 
 Жена: "Давай купим машину. Я водить научусь, свет повидаем". Муж: "ТОТ или ЭТОТ???" 
 Я столько читал о вреде алкоголя! Решил навсегда бросить... читать 
 Мальчик из бедной семьи так за всю жизнь и не узнал, что у него аллергия на черную икру.  ::   
 Кто рано встает... тот сука всех бесит, хлопает дверями, гремит чайником и громко ходит 
 Наконец-то научилась играть в _похер_ - жизнь налаживается... 
 Воду из крана пить нельзя - грязная! Фрукты надо мыть водой из крана - будут чистые! 
 Мужик сказал - починит кран, значит починит! И не надо ему каждые полгода про это напоминать! 
 Время шло, и Лена всё больше понимала, что благородными могут быть только металлы. 
 Самая страшная борьба во мне - это борьба моего чувства юмора с моим воспитанием. 
 Задача: Директор собрал на ремонт школы 850 тыс. рублей. Вопрос: Зачем школе новая Honda Civic? 
 Тебе скучно? Сидишь один одинешенек? Никто не звонит? …Набери долгов! 
 Девушка была тонкая и хрупкая, поэтому ломалась недолго... 
 Самая неподкупная очередь - в туалет. 
 - Почему вы опоздали? - Поздно вышла из дома. - А раньше нельзя было выйти? - Уже поздно было раньше выходить! 
 - Говорите ли вы по-английски? - Только со словарем. С людьми пока стесняюсь ... 
 Занятие фигней на работе развивает слух, боковое зрение, реакцию и бдительность в целом...

----------


## Lampada

_Челябинск... городская поликлиника, взволнованная женщина спрашивает охранника на входе: 
— Мужчина, не подскажете, я ищу для больного мужа недорогой УЗИ, сказали, что где-то в вашем районе есть? 
— Недорогой УЗИ? Не знаю, вряд ли. Женщина, да к нему каждый патрон 10 долларов! Проще из калаша его добить._

----------


## wanja

Outpost: сотрудник службы безопасности. Все входящие в здание или выходящие из него подвергаются строгой проверке, причём проверяется всё, вплоть до цвета трусов и размера мочек ушей. Пускает в здание только тех, на кого есть особое распоряжение хозяина, выпускает аналогично входящим, причём пролезть через форточку не получится — себе же дороже. Может с первого взгляда вычислять террористов, киллеров, экстремистские группировки. В случае обнаружения расстреливает на месте, конфискует имущество и заносит в черный список. 
Comodo: начальник СИЗО и вышибала одновременно. Войти в здание, не получив серьёзные увечья, практически невозможно. К выходящим из здания может относится по-разному, в зависимости от директив хозяина. Может проверять всех и вся, примерно как Outpost (правда, предварительно сажая в КПЗ и проводя допрос с пристрастием), а может выпускать всех подряд, даже тех, кто выносит хозяина, связанного и в бессознательном состоянии. Всех, кто ему не нравится, сажает в камеру и выбивает из жертвы признание, что это именно она выпила всю водку и побрила кота, и его не интересует, правда это или нет. Ходят слухи, что бывали случаи побега из СИЗО, однако Comodo учёл это, и теперь вместо камер у него герметичные стеклянные ёмкости, заполненные спецраствором, в которых хранятся заключённые. По трубкам в строго ограниченных порциях подаётся кислород и питательные вещества, а одна из них работает турбоклизмой. Через каждые полчаса — удар током. 
Брандмауэр Windows: пофигистического вида дед-сторож с ржавым ружьём, которое никогда не видело патронов. Большую часть времени спит. Если его будит какой то шум, кричит: «Я всё слышу!» — и тут же засыпает. Если он остановит вас на входе, скажите, что вы к Сан Санычу. Можете не беспокоится, что никакого Сан Саныча там нет, сторож всё равно не помнит никого, кто работает на охраняемой им территории. Если вы выносите плазменную установку для уничтожения баллистических ракет, скажите ему, что несёте её в ремонт, и все вопросы отпадут. Правда, если вы являетесь честным сотрудником, он может остановить вас, например, потому, что вы носите джинсы, он уверен, что вы не заплатили за проезд, и ему не понравился цвет ваших волос. 
(c) ithappens.ru

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _Челябинск... городская поликлиника, взволнованная женщина спрашивает охранника на входе: 
> — Мужчина, не подскажете, я ищу для больного мужа недорогой УЗИ, сказали, что где-то в вашем районе есть? 
> — Недорогой УЗИ? Не знаю, вряд ли. Женщина, да к нему каждый патрон 10 долларов! Проще из калаша его добить._

 I had to get help from Google for this one. Узи means "Uzi" (the Israeli-made machine gun), but УЗИ is an acronym meaning "ultrasound exam" (ультразвуковое исследование). So when the woman says she wants "an inexpensive UZI for my sick husband," the security guard suggests that a Kalashnikov would be more practical...  ::

----------


## Hoax

- Агентство? Я бы хотел заказать тур.
- Куда вам?
- Нет, к удавам не хочу.
- Вы не поняли, куда вам надо?
- Ну раз надо, то оформляйте к удавам.

----------


## Lampada

*How Do Court Reporters Keep Straight Faces?* _(from 2004 with some small changes) _  _These are from a book called Disorder in the Courts and are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place._ 
ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
WITNESS: My name is Susan!
_______________________________
ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
WITNESS: July 18th.
ATTORNEY: What year?
WITNESS: Every year.
_____________________________________
ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
WITNESS: Forty-five years.
_________________________________
ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
WITNESS: I forget..
ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
___________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
____________________________________ 
ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
___________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
_________________________________________
ATTORNEY: So the date of conception (of the baby) was August 8th?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And what were you doing at that time?
WITNESS: Getting laid
____________________________________________ 
ATTORNEY: She had three children , right?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
WITNESS: None.
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
WITNESS: By death..
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
WITNESS: Take a guess.
___________________________________________ 
ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
_____________________________________
ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
______________________________________
ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
_________________________________________
ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
WITNESS: Oral...
_________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
____________________________________________
ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question? 
______________________________________
And last: 
ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
WITNESS: No..
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.

----------


## Lampada

_Как надоели эти иностранные словечки, заполонившие русский язык! Вот, например, толерантность... Ну чем вам пофигизм-то не нравится?_

----------


## maxmixiv

> ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?

 Это шикарно! А пофигизм от толерантности конечно отличается. Толерантность это когда тебе плохо, ты привыкаешь терпеть что-то, а пофигизм - это уже счастье.

----------


## Lampada

- Помнишь, я сегодня утром бегала по квартире с радостным криком: “Ура! Я наконец-то нашла ключи!!!”?
- Ну да.
- Ты не видел, куда я их после этого положила?  
Онa: — А кем вы рaботaете?
Он: — Слесaрем.
Онa: — Ой, это должно быть очень интересно! Все эти вaши рaшпили, керны, штихили, флaнцевые притирки, резьбa под муфту, стопaрение кaлибровочным шпунтом! Знaете, я в этом ничего не понимаю...  
Большинство вещей у нас дома теряется, потому что жена их прячет, чтобы они не потерялись.  
Возможно, раньше мне и не везло с мужчинами... Прошло время.. Я поумнела...Помудрела... Остервенела... Теперь мужчинам не везёт со мной...  
- Колобок, Колобок, я тебя съем!
- Господи, как же меня все достали! Во-первых, я Дюймовочка, а во-вторых, я беременная!  
Я вся такая лёгкая, воздушная, такая неземная, такая смелая, неотразимая... Короче, пьяная я сегодня!  
Как любовник приходил - так видели все!!! А как воры в дом лезли, так все б....ь спали!!!

----------


## Lampada

- Доченька, принеси пять тарелок!
- А зачем столько? 
- Мне нужно с папой поговорить.  
- Девушка, вас как зовут?
- Смотря куда.   
Примета: Если кругом крысы, значит, корабль ещё плывёт.  
- Свидетель, вы знаете, что вас ожидает за дачу ложных показаний?
- Мне обещали 10000 зеленых...   
- Мама, мама, я пойду на улицу в прохожих постреляю.
- Хорошо, хорошо, милый, только в церкви не танцуй.   
Воспитатели американского детского сада приходили в ужас каждый раз, когда русскоязычный мальчик отнимал у детей игрушки с криками "Дай! Дай! Дай!"  
Нажал "Мой компьютер". Не моет!   
Приходит последний олигарх к Путину:
Олигарх: - _Владимир Владимирович. Свой завод я вернул государству, загородный дом подарил детскому саду, заплатил налоги за себя и всех своих родственников. Прошу разрешения уехать за границу._ Путин: - А как же старая русская традиция - посидеть перед дорожкой?   
Всех модераторов после смерти Бог забирает в Рай и они круглосуточно модерируют его почту.      _Welcome to the 21st century! 
Cooking - fireless
Cars - keyless
Food - fatless
Tires - tubeless
Dress - sleeveless
Youth - jobless
Leaders - shameless
Relationships - meaningless
Attitude - careless
Wives - fearless
Babies - fatherless
Feelings - heartless
Education - valueless
Children - mannerless 
Everything is becoming LESS but still our hopes are - endless. 
In fact we are speechless
 Congress is clueless 
Our President is worthless _  
 Турист спрашивает шотландца:
— Excuse me, why do you call your skirt "a kilt"?
— AAARGH!! Cauze helluva people got killt for calling it "skirt"!!  
-Why do you call your software "beta"?
-'coz it's beta than nothing.

----------


## Lampada

Бог и ангел пролетают мимо окон какого-то очень элитного технического ВУЗа с репутацией большого процента отсеивания студентов. 
Идёт пора экзаменов. На одном этаже очень тихо, студенты сидят и трудолюбиво готовятся к экзаменам. Бог говорит: "эти не сдадут". 
Пролетают они мимо другого этажа. Там ещё тяжелее работают, низко склонились, прямо корпеют над учебниками, делают записи, рвут волосы на голове от мозговых усилий. Бог говорит: "и эти не сдадут". 
Пролетают мимо окон ещё одного этажа. А там никто не занимается. Играет громкая музыка. Студенты бухают, танцуют, обжимаются. Бог говорит: "а вот эти сдадут". "Почему?", изумляется ангел. "На меня понадеются".

----------


## Lampada

_Уйдут, уйдут ведь без возврату, года, пригодные к разврату.  
Я вот заметила... Если одеваешь кофточку с глубоким вырезом, то глаза можнo не красить! 
Очень трудно с умным лицом выслушивать человека, которого только в голом виде и представляешь. 
В конце концов каждый из нас поймет свои ошибки: и ты поймешь, что был дураком, и я пойму, что была с дураком. 
Ночью у соседа скрипела кровать... одну минуту... так ему и надо. 
Со временем мужчина понимает, что это не он имеет любовницу, а она его. 
Стою на пороге новой жизни! Осталось только дверь открыть. Вот думаю, ногой или культурно.. 
С целью создания семьи познакомлюсь с мужчиной. Чтобы я могла Вас узнать, держите в руках женскую норковую шубку 46 размера. 
Женщина должна быть как мёд! С одной стороны мягкая и сладкая! А с другой влип, так влип! 
Я вообще своему мужчине не изменяю... Держусь из всех своих бл…дских сил! 
Интим не предлагать! Но не терять надежды 
Народная примета. Если парень идет по улице с букетом роз, значит секса у них ещё не было! 
Утром я тебе сказала: "Хорошо, хоть солнце встало"._

----------


## Paul G.

> Я вот заметила... Если одеваешь кофточку с глубоким вырезом, то глаза можнo не красить!

 *Если надеваешь кофточку...

----------


## Lampada

_Когда я был маленьким, я молился о велосипеде. Потом я понял, что Бог работает по-другому: я украл велосипед и стал молиться о прощении._    _Какая же я всё же неуклюжая, 
Раскокала мобильный телефон. 
Козой скакала нынче через лужу я 
И уронила прямо на бетон. 
Стою. В мозгах растёт тревога некая - 
Бежать скорее надо в магазин! 
Ведь симка есть, а вставить некуда. 
И начинаю понимать мужчин..._    _Мне жить бы хотелось иначе,
Носить драгоценный наряд...
Но кони -— всё скачут и скачут,
А избы -— горят и горят... _  _
С тобою вечер провела... 
Теперь смотрю, как на дебила... 
Конечно, я бы не дала... 
Но попросить-то можно было?!     
Не жалею, не зову, не плачу...
Не курю, не пью, не матерюсь...
Не коплю на чёрный день, не трачу,
Не переедаю, не колюсь.. 
Не врубаюсь и не вырубаюсь,
Не вступаю и не состою...
Не храплю, в порнухе не снимаюсь,
Не ишачу и не устаю... 
Не жалею и не сожалею,
Не хитрей других и не глупей...
Не хочу того, что не имею,
Не имею тех, кто поумней. 
Не грущу, в друзья не набиваюсь,
Не любовница пока и не жена...
Не прощаю, но и не прощаюсь,
Не люблю, когда совсем одна... _

----------


## Lampada

_Мне нужны новые ненавистники. Старым я постепенно начинаю нравиться.  
Мужчины, когда в семье складывается конфликтная ситуация, сразу задайте себе вопрос: "Ты хочешь быть прав или счастлив?"!  
Нахожусь в самом лучшем возрасте: дурь уже прошла, а маразм ещё не начался.  
"Человек рождается для счастья, как птица для полета!" - любят позлорадствовать пингвины и страусы .  
Зрелый возраст - это когда не знаешь, от кого раньше ждать неприятностей: от детей или от родителей.  
Коротко о себе... На любителя.  
Смех продлевает жизнь! Так что с ножом в спине и арматурой в голове, смеясь, можно добежать до больницы...  
Продаю дрова! Наломала.  
Старость - это когда нагибаешься для того, чтобы завязать шнурки на ботинках и задумываешься: что бы ещё тут внизу сделать.  
Если с первого раза у Вас ничего не получается - парашютный спорт не для Вас.  
Господи, сделай так, как мне надо, а не так, как я хочу!  
У хороших мужчин, как правило, есть один недостаток - они все какие-то женатые...  
Ничто так не бодрит с утра, как проспать.  
Если бы Бог был женщиной, то заповедей было бы значительно больше: не сори, не храпи, не дыми...|  
Фраза "Ну, не будем вам мешать" означает, что помогать вам никто не собирается.  
Феминизм - до первого достойного мужчины. Коммунизм - до первого личного капитала. Атеизм - до первой тряски в полёте.  
Предсказывать погоду синоптикам сильно помогает слово "местами".  
Не суди женщину по килограммам, да не будешь судим ею по сантиметрам!  
Он вышел из бара, бодро постукивая запонками по асфальту...  
Если от Вас ушла жена к соседу, не отчаивайтесь: теперь ВЫ - сосед!  
Хочу купить танк и заехать по нескольким адресочкам... так чисто.. поздороваться.  
Женщины приносят огромную пользу, даже если они обещают и не приходят: тогда и зубы вычищены, и выбрит гладко, и спишь в чистой постели..._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Eledhwen

_Бог простит, жена — никогда._Чужие жены, как и автомобили, — всегда лучше, чем у тебя.И почему из замечательных девушек получаются сварливые жены?..С любовником она воркует как голубка, с мужем — каркает как ворона, на людях — распускает хвост, как павлин.Жизнь с одной и той же женщиной старит мужчину.Все женщины обладают плохой памятью — они никогда ничего не забывают.Что хочет женщина сам черт не ведает даже.Мужчин, которых сгубила женитьба, ничуть не меньше мужчин, которых сгубила выпивка.Жена: «Ты заблудился в своих оправданиях...»Он предложил ей руку и сердце, а она предпочла кошелек и жизнь.Дотошна до тошноты.Тёща — это... мать её!Если твоя жена дура, думаешь, ты умнее?Жена — женщина, которая требует от своего мужа достоинств, которых она не стоит.Она вышла замуж по расчету — в расчете на то, что ей не придется выполнять обязанности жены.Она пришила ему пуговицу,а потом сказала, что отдала ему всю себя.Он женился на своей любовнице и она стала любовницей других.Самая лучшая жена — чужая.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Если с первого раза у Вас ничего не получается - парашютный спорт не для Вас.

 Парашютный спорт. Издание 2-е, исправленное и дополненное.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Анекдот на английском языке: 
The Pope is visiting New York for a major conference with all the American cardinals and bishops. In order to practice his English, he decides to spend a free hour tackling the _NY Times_ Sunday Crossword. He's been making excellent progress in the lower-left corner, when suddenly a look of grave doubt comes over his face. 
He says to one of the American bishops who's sitting nearby:
"Please _scusi_ much, my English is sadly unperfect. Here has been written a clue -- *'83-DOWN: Term of address for some women.'* -- This word is having five letters, it is ending with the  *U-N-T-S*. May I request you please for to help?" 
The bishop thinks for a half-second and then replies, "I believe the correct answer is *AUNTS*, your Holiness." 
"Aha-a-a-a! Ah, yes, of course, _molte grazie_," smiles the Pope. "And by the way, do you have the -- _come si dice_ -- pencil eraser?"

----------


## Hoax

Аккуратнее с русским языком! 
Идет мужик по пустыне, уже еле на ногах держится. "Эх, хоть капельку  водички бы". Тут сверху подает лопата и слышен голос "копай!". Мужик  буквально 2-3 раза копнул - забил родник.Напился, повеселел. Тут голос  "лопату верни!" - лопата исчезла.
Идет мужик дальше. "Эх, перекусить бы". Сверху падает лопата - "копай!". Покопал немного - там ящик с заначкой. Наелся. Голос "лопату верни!" -  лопата исчезла.
Сидит мужик довольный на песочке, пузо потирает "эх, сейчас бы  потр***ться". Сверху падает лопата - "копай!". Копал-копал, огромный  котлован выкопал "вот блин, затр****ся!". Голос "лопату верни!"

----------


## Lampada

Про языки: 
Как придумали французский язык:
- А давайте половина букв будет читаться не пойми как, а половина вообще не будет!
- Палки сверху не забудь! 
Как придумали английский язык:
- А давай, букв будет немного, все они простые, но гласные пусть читаются как попало.
- И чтобы значение слова менялось непредсказуемо в зависимости от предлогов и социального статуса говорящего/пишущего! 
Как придумали итальянский язык:
- А давай все слова буду заканчиваться на гласные!
- И руками махать. А то жарко. 
Испанский язык:
- А давай поприкалываемся над итальянским языком! 
Русский язык:
- А давай писать слова в случайном порядке, а смысл передавать интонациями!
- Приставки и суффиксы не забудь! 
Болгарский язык:
- А давай поприкалываемся над русским языком!
- Точно! Будем разговаривать как русские дети. 
Польский язык:
- А давай говорить по-славянски, но по западноевропейским правилам? 
Немецкий язык:
- А зачем нам пробелы?
- Букв добавь! 
Китайский язык:
- А давай вместо слов использовать звуки природы!
- Смотри какую я каляку-маляку нарисовал. Вот тут как бы Солнце, вот тут быки пашут Землю. Пусть это означает стол! 
Японский язык?
- А давай говорить все звуки с одной интонацией?
- Как собака лает. Чтобы все боялись. 
Иврит
- А давайте вообще гласные из письма уберем.
- Ага. Пусть мучаются.

----------


## Lampada

Летят как-то Шерлок Хомс и д-р Ватсон на воздушном шаре. Разразилась буря и их унесло чёрт-те куда.
Когда буря прошла, Холмс говорит:
- Видите внизу ту группу людей, которые убирают картофель? Давайте спросим у них, где мы находимся.
Холмс громко: Whеrе I аm? 
Человек внизу: Yоu аrе in thе bаllоn .
Холмс: Всё ясно, Ватсон. Мы в Советском Союзе.
Ватсон: Холмс, как же вы пришли к этому выводу?
Холмс: Человек внизу - это физик-теоретик. Только физик-теоретик может дать абсолютно точный и в тоже время абсолютно бесполезный ответ.
Ватсон: Но причем здесь Советский Союз?
Холмс: Только в Советском Союзе физик-теоретик, свободно владеющий английским языком, убирает картофель.

----------


## Lampada

- Дети, кто может объяснить мне слово ЛЕТОПИСЕЦ? Второклассники дружно заверили Марию Ивановну, что "лето закончилось... Совсем."     
Поп попал в Рай и ему выдали Волгу. Иисус говорит: Давай проедемся, я тебе все тут покажу.
В общем сели, едут, райская красота вокруг, птицы поют, солнце яркое и, вдруг, обгоняет их Имам на БМВ, в руке - бутылка вискаря, музон орет.
Поп останавливается и спрашивает: -Что за фигня, Иисус??
-- Да ты понимаешь, он всю жизнь не бухал и вот ему воздалось на небесах 
-- Мда... Вся жизнь.. заслужил..
Едут дальше. Вдруг, опять их обгоняет аббат на кабриолете с телками.
Поп опять офигевает, с претензиями, типа это как так?
-- Да ты понимаешь, он всю жизнь обет безбрачия хранил и вот теперь отрывается.
Едут дальше. Вдруг появляется золотой Бэнтли в нем раввины с бухлом, бабами, музон орет. Обогнали их и скрылись за горизонтом. Иисус поворачивается и говорит:
-- Слушай, даже не спрашивай, я сам не знаю, это какие-то папины друзья...  
Судья:
- А теперь, подсудимый, расскажите нам, почему, проникнув в дом, Вы взяли вещи и деньги, а коллекцию бриллиантов не тронули?
Подсудимый: 
- Ну хватит издеваться, господин судья! Меня жена уже задолбала этим вопросом!   
Муж жене:
- Тань, ну когда ты перестанешь быть такой ревнивой?
- Ты опять назвал меня Таней!  
Расстроенный муж приходит домой, вяло раздевается, ест без аппетита. Жена решила обрадовать мужа и говорит:
- Дорогой! Я беременна!!!
Муж (отстранённо):
- И ты тоже......

----------


## Lampada

"Между тем спикер аэропорта "Борисполь" Оксана Ожигова сообщила, что поток украинских туристов в Египет не уменьшился. 
"На сегодня мы обслуживаем согласно суточному плану полетов, - отмечает она. - По нашему расчету, количество пассажиров также соответствует среднестатистической. Фактически, полностью чартерные рейсы загружены. Статистика, по крайней мере последних трех лет, и военных событий, которые происходят в горячих точках, показывает, что количество пассажиров у нас не уменьшается - это специфика, видимо, менталитета". Новости Украины NEWSru.ua :: Украинцы расхватывают путёвки в Египет - чартерные рейсы загружены *
Цитата:*
В то же время авиакомпания «Трансаэро» продолжает выполнять рейсы в Египет и, как сообщил главный директор компании, они не могут приостановить полеты пока не получат соответствующее указание со стороны государственных органов.
При этом туроператоры отмечают, что пока что ни один российский турист не изъявил желание преждевременно вернуться с отдыха на родину. http://novostimira.com/novosti_mira_65937.html *
Цитата:*
Росавиация пока что никак не ограничивает полеты российских авиакомпаний в Египет. Об этом, как передает агентство «Прайм», сообщил представитель ведомства. Таким образом, российские авиакомпании в настоящий момент сами принимают решение — отменять рейсы или нет. http://polit.ru/news/2013/08/16/rosaviation/ *
Цитата:*
«А мы рады, что мы в Хургаду!» — хором скандируют в аэропорту пятилетние близнецы, завидев камеру и микрофон, а рядом улыбаются довольные родители. Они научили своих чад быть храбрыми. В целом наши люди, вылетающие в пятницу в охваченный беспорядками Египет, поделились на три группы. Это мы выяснили в московском аэропорту, откуда граждане в пятницу вылетали в охваченный беспорядками Египет.
Первая группа — раздраженные и утомленные бесконечными интервью герои дня, которые проснулись ими только потому, что в Египте начались беспорядки, а они успели купить путевку. Бесстрашные живчики, уверяющие, что после «дьютика» станут еще бесстрашнее. И философски настроенные фаталисты. Честно говоря, в очереди на регистрацию рейса №679 Москва—Хургада мы ожидали увидеть закаленных борьбой со стихией бесстрастных дайверов, но граждане отдыхающие — почти все семьи с маленькими детьми, а одна мамочка даже беременная. Бесстрашный рейс. В Египет летят беременные россиянки и бабушки с внуками - Новости общества и общественной жизни - МК 
Не дай бог вам начать бунт в зоне отдыха российских туристов..." 
(Копипайстед с другого форума).

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

А потом государство виновато, что их там убивают, насилуют и в рабство продают.
Придется самолеты МЧС за ними высылать и т.д.

----------


## Lampada

"... и только Гугл понимает меня с полуслова".

----------


## Eledhwen

> Русские туристы пригрозили подавить волнения в Египте, если им будут мешать отдыхать.

 *...Военные нагрянули на пляж.* ::    Оригинал.

----------


## Lampada

Еду в автобусе. Пробка. Водитель объявляет:
- Следующая остановка "Пятого декабря".
Кто-то из салона:
- Ни фига себе пробка!

----------


## Lampada

• *Пеpлы учителей * - Ребята! Посмотрите на меня - перед вами молeкула водорода. 
- Пpопиловый спиpт пить нельзя, поэтому его фоpмулу писать не будем.  
- Нарисуем бесконечно малый треугольник. Нет, плохо видно - нарисуем побольше. 
- Летят N самолетов, нет, N мало - К, и оба реактивные...  
- Спросит вас продавец в магазине формулу Гаусса-Остроградского... А вы ее не знаете!  
- Возьмёте график и крестиками поставите галочки.  
- Давайте для простоты возьмем матрицу 7-го порядка.  
- Слово _always_ вам о чем-нибудь говорит? Девочки, опустите руки! 
- Вы мне врете, товарищ студент, но я Вам верю.  
- Это будет абсолютно точно равно приблизительно следующему... 
- Все это называется одним словом: устойчивость решений системы дифференциальных уравнений.  
- Вы уже достаточно взрослые, чтобы поговорить с вами о том, как устроена печень.  
- Итак, мои юные партизаны, начинаю допрос по прошлой теме.  
- Сперматозоид соединяется с яйцеклеткой, и потом получаются такие красавцы, как вы.  
- Откачаем оттуда вакуум...  
- Я жалею студентов, но на экзамене я сам себя не узнаю, я невменяем! 
- Почему я должна на вас, как милиционер, лаять? У меня еще хвост не вырос! 
- Как мне надоело вызывать в школу твоих родителей! Уж лучше бы ты сиротой родился. 
- Ты зачем в таких коротких шортах на физкультуру пришла? Хочешь, чтобы тебя изнасиловали?  
- Если не выучишься, будешь всю жизнь, как собака, на метро ездить.  
- Все в ваших интересах: чем быстрее уберете класс, тем быстрее пойдете мыть коридор.  
- Прекратите разговаривать! Ти-хо! О господи! Пулемет бы мне на стол! 
- Девочки, не пытайтесь надевать короткие юбки на урок географии - учитель все равно женат.  
- Если я еще увижу, что вы там на задних рядах ведете нестуденческий образ жизни!..  
- Вынь руки из карманов, а то Изотова от тебя глаз оторвать не может.  
- Хватит болтать, а то весь класс пересажу на первую парту.  
- Будете стесняться, никогда замуж не выйдете.  
- Иванов, че девочкам под юбки заглядываешь, думаешь, списать дадут?  
- Иди и скажи своей маме, что ты выпил у учителя литр крови!  
- Контроль за состоянием здоровья населения, проживающего в ближайшей глубине... Вот, некоторые заулыбались. А зря. Это чисто военная терминология.  
- С тобой разговаривать - это сомневаться, кто из нас двоих нездоров.  
- Любовь - зто когда ты хочешь взять человека не в свою постель, а в свою жизнь...  
Преподаватель филфака входит в аудиторию, прокашливается и громко объявляет тему лекции: "Язык Эзопа". Из задних рядов кто-то из студентов переспрашивает: "Простите, профессор, - Язык и что??"  
- Получится вектор со всеми вытекающими последствиями.  
- Ну что, дети, сделаем перекур?  
- Учение - свет, а за свет нужно платить

----------


## Eric C.

_I hooked up with a nice girl, things were going quite well, we got engaged, and when our wedding was just a month ahead, I noticed that her younger sister who was 20 at that point had something on me! She couldn't help staring at me, she would always try to have a seat next to mine at a dinner table and she would try to touch me during the dinner! One day when I came over to my gf's house, she wasn't in there, and neither were her parents, and the only one who was at home was her sister. As I walked in, she said she got a crush on me the first day she saw me, and now, before I got married, she wanted me to have sex with her! I thought for like a minute, then turned back and walked out of the house. I found my gf's entire family at the doorstep; her father smiled, gave me a hug and said, "son, I'm so proud of you, you've passed this check of ours, welcome to our family!" 
The moral of the story: ALWAYS KEEP YOUR CONDOMS IN YOUR CAR!_

----------


## wanja

*Ляпы футбольных комментаторов (немного избранного)* 
До начала матча - пять минyт, счёт по-пpежнемy 0:0 
И мяч, пpеодолев последнее пpепятствие междy ног вpатаpя, влетает таки в воpота. 
Да-а-а, как говоpится в одной известной наpодной поговоpке: "Сколько ты не атакyй-....", а счёт-то yже 0:2 
Хyли Лопес бьёт по воpотам!.. Хyли - это его имя 
Онопко полyчает мяч в центpе поля. Вся его фигypа как бyдто говоpит: "Комy бы дать?" 
За левыми воpотами pасположилсь болельщики "Лацио". Они все голyбые. 
Сбивают Александpа Паляницy. Аpбитp показывает, что помощь вpачей yже не нyжна. 
В yпоpной боpьбе фyтболисты "Спаpтака" выpвали очко y игpоков питеpского "Зенита". 
Элистинский защитник пpистpоился сзади к Лоськовy, но y него ничего не полyчилось. 
Литманен имел тpёх защитников - двоих сзади и одного пеpед собой. 
Длинноногий Англома достал мяч, находящийся в тpёех метpах от него. 
Плачет от счастья главный тpенеp шведов... Hет, это пpосто кто-то из помощников попал емy пальцем в глаз... 
Удаp был очень сильным. Мяч попал в головy защитника. Если есть мозги, возможно, бyдет сотpясение. 
Как-то неyдачно албанец пытался отбить мяч и зацепил головой ногy нашего фyтболиста. 
Уж не знаю, чем вpатаpь остановил мяч, но он застpял междy ног 
Что-то я потеpял Роналдо. Его нет ни на поле, ни на скамейке. Может, он где-то спpятался?.. 
Титов полyчил пас от австpийца. Хоpоший пас. От своего такого не полyчишь. 
Какой блестящий yдаp головой нанес Кyльков... выше воpот! 
Охрана на трибунах работает хорошо, судье ничего не угрожает, и он может показывать всё, что ему захочется.

----------


## wanja

Те, кто водят хороводы — хороводоводы. Те, кто изучают творчество хороводоводов — хороводоводоведы. Те, кто любят читать хороводоводоведов — хороводоводоведофилы. Те, кто ненавидит хороводоводоведофилов — хороводоводоведофилофобы. Те, кто поедает хороводоводоведофилофобов — хороводоводоведофилофобоф  аги. Те, кто ведет борьбу с хороводоводоведофилофобоф  агами — антихороводоводоведофилоф  обофаги. Те, кто выдает себя за антихороводоводоведофилоф  обофагов — квазиантихороводоводоведо  филофобофаги!

----------


## wanja

— Ты когда-нибудь говорил женщине, что о ней думаешь?
— Да. Хочешь, шрам покажу? . . 
***********
О девичьем.
"Лежу такая, заснуть никак не могу. Думаю:
"Вот если сейчас не засну — встану и пойду убираться". Отрубилась через пять секунд... " 
***********
Ой, ладно... Пошла я, а то щас родные мои придут с работы, голодные, уставшие... а у меня в холодильнике только две котлеты... пойду съем...

----------


## Lampada

- Я не хочу жить с таким жмотом, как ты, вот твое обручальное кольцо!
- А где коробочка?

----------


## Lampada

*Size doesn't matter: the top ten ways in which little Britain is vastly superior to big fat Russia* – Telegraph Blogs  
Russian translation: 
http://inosmi.ru/world/20130907/212703390.html?fb_action_ids=10201488650531250&fb_  action_types=og.recommends&fb_source=other_multili  ne&action_object_map=%7B%2210201488650531250%22%3A  1413242215557688%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210201488  650531250%22%3A%22og.recommends%22%7D&action_ref_m  ap=%5B%5D#ixzz2eFEiwRk9  *Размер не имеет значения: крохотная Британия во многом превосходит гигантскую Россию*

----------


## Полуношник

Если только это не тонкая самоирония, которой я не могу понять, потому что не живу в Британии, то не смешно.

----------


## Lampada

Bradford hospital opens beds to online addicts - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette 
...если у вас есть* четырнадцать тысяч* долларов.

----------


## Lampada

_Раньше я вёл неправильную жизнь. Много пил, буянил, ел, что придётся, курил всякую дрянь, имел кучу беспорядочных половых связей, пропивал не задумываясь последнюю копейку, практически не работал. Теперь я веду правильный образ жизни. Почти не пью, работаю как лось, правильно и регулярно питаюсь, у меня есть квартира, жена, дети, дача, машина, счёт в банке. С каким же удовольствием я бы променял нынешний ОБРАЗ ЖИЗНИ на ту мою прошлую ЖИЗНЬ..._

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Size doesn't matter: the top ten ways in which little Britain is vastly superior to big fat Russia* – Telegraph Blogs

 "Chernobyl, on the other hand, was not only a marvel of Russian engineering (one theory is that it blew up when* the donkey working the treadmill had a heart attack* and died)" 
Heh-heh-heh... I remember, way back in the 1970s, the satirical magazine _National Lampoon_ had an article about "Soviet Sex Toys" -- including вибраторы-фаллоимитаторы that were diesel-powered and made of concrete!! (I just did a Google Image search but couldn't find a scan of the article, sorry...) Anyway, we in America always wanted to believe that Soviet technology was very primitive, because the alternative was too scary. 
PS. Naturally, in the 1970s I was much too young to read such material -- but when I went to college in the early 1990s, the university library actually had a rather complete collection of _National Lampoon_, covering almost 20 years!

----------


## alexsms

Quote from forum on Georgia (country) П: 
Georgia у американцев есть своя, у англичан - Georgian style  ::  В одном
дебильном переводе житель Hью-Йорка обставил свою комнату "в грузинском стиле".

----------


## Lampada

_Две бабульки у подъезда обсуждают прохожих: _ _- Гляди, Мань, вон идет парень и сам с собой разговаривает. Как думаешь, это конопля или Bluеtooth?_   
Grocery Store | Santa Fe, NM, USA  (I’m waiting in line behind a woman speaking on her cellphone in another language. Ahead of her is a white man. After the woman hangs up, he speaks up.) Man: “I didn’t want to say anything while you were on the phone, but you’re in America now. You need to speak English.” Woman: “Excuse me?” Man: (very slow) “If you want to speak Mexican, go back to Mexico. In America, we speak English.” Woman: “Sir, I was speaking Navajo. If you want to speak English, go back to England.”

----------


## Lampada

http://www.exler.ru/blog/upload/japan.mp3   *Схватка двух якодзун * http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A1%D1%85%D0%B...B7%D1%83%D0%BD    _В Токио близится к завершению майское басё — третий из шести турниров по профессиональному сумо. В элитном дивизионе — макуноути — сегодня состоялись схватки четырнадцатого дня турнира. Шедший до сих пор без поражений йокодзуна Таканохана в чрезвычайно упорной борьбе проиграл одзэки Мусояме, в то время как второй йокодзуна — Мусасимару — без особых усилий сломил сопротивление другого одзэки — Тиётайкая. На данный момент продолжает лидировать Таканохана, у которого 13 побед и 1 поражение, за ним следует Мусасимару с 12-ю победами и двумя поражениями. Таким образом, имя победителя турнира выяснится в воскресной схватке двух йокодзун._

----------


## Yulia65

Источник: BestRussianTV.com 
— А у вас есть что-нибудь вегетарианское? 
— А как же! Водка из отборных сортов пшеницы, пиво из ячменя, вино и коньяк из винограда! 
Деда, участника Великой Отечественной войны, дети отправили по турпутевке в Германию. 
В посольстве дед заполняет анкету, и там такие вопросы: 
— Дата последнего посещения Германии. 
Он пишет: апрель – май 1945. 
— Вид транспорта, на котором посещали (нужное подчеркнуть)… и перечень: самолет, поезд, авто… другое. 
Дед все пропустил и написал: Танк Т-34! 
На лавочке под часами сидит молодой парень и нервно поглядывает на свои наручные часы. 
К нему подсаживается другой, достает термос, бутерброды и спрашивает: 
— В первый раз на свидании? Едой даже не запасся... 
Женщины непобедимы... Сегодня слышал, как маленькая девочка лет 6-7 кричит на мальчика 
обиженным голосом, почти плача: 
"Отдай, это не твоя конфета, я твою уже съела!" 
1-й курс. Первая пара по матанализу в техническом вузе. Преподаватель:
— Записываем тему: "Действительная функция действительной переменной. 
Сюръективные, инъективные и биективные функции. "
Голос с задней парты: 
— Алло! Я передумал. Заберите меня в армию... 
Врач: 
— Прочтите нижнюю строчку... 
Мужик: 
— Не могу! 
Врач: 
— Э, батенька, да у вас близорукость... 
Мужик: 
— Зашибись! Всю жизнь был неграмотный, а теперь еще и близорукость.

----------


## Yulia65

Владелец одного магазина одежды повесил на двери объявление: 
«Покупательницам, которые выбирают то, что им нужно, менее чем за 20 минут, предоставляется скидка 30%». 
Если тебе позвонили в домофон и задали идиотский вопрос: «Ты дома?», 
не раздражайся и спокойно ответь: «Да, а ты где?» 
Я всегда был уверен, что на том языке, на котором пишут врачи, 
машинисты пригородных поездов объявляют остановки. 
Все гаишники спрашивают: ТЫ ПИЛ?....
Хоть один бы спросил: ТЫ ЕЛ? 
Банкротство — это когда кредиторы забирают ваш пиджак, 
в то время как вы уже переложили все деньги в карманы брюк. 
Тоpопить женщину — то же самое, что пытаться ускоpить загpузку компьютеpа... 
Пpогpамма все pавно должна выполнить все очевидно необходимые действия и еще многое такое,
 что всегда остается сокpытым от вашего понимания. 
В неположенном месте припаркована "копейка". Подходит мент. 
— Это ваша машина? 
— Моя. 
— Сто рублей. 
— Прибавь еще полтинник и можешь забирать себе...  
Основная роль мизинца на ноге — убедиться что вся мебель в доме на месте.

----------


## Yulia65

Интересные вопросы: 
1. Почему лимонад делают из искусственного лимонного сока, а чистящие средства — из натурального? 
2. Зачем мы нажимаем сильнее на кнопки пульта, у которого садятся батарейки? 
3. Почему полотенца требуют стирки, если ими следует вытирать только чистые руки? 
4. Почему именно женщины с обтекаемыми формами оказывают наибольшее сопротивление? 
5. Зачем мы выключаем радио в машине, если плохо видна дорога? 
А если нам там ничего не слышно, зачем мы снимаем солнечные очки? 
6. Что считают овцы, чтобы заснуть? 
7. Почему чернослив красный, когда еще зеленый? 
8. Не является ли поводом для беспокойство то, что врачи свою деятельность называют практикой? 
9. Почему не выпускают корм для кошек со вкусом мышей? 
10. Для чего стерилизуют иглы, которыми делают смертельные инъекции?
--------------- 
Это был очень странный лес. Сначала я ходил за грибами. Потом они за мной...
-------- 
3 из 4 голосов в моей голове хотят спать. Оставшийся жаждет знать, есть ли у пингвина колени...

----------


## Yulia65

У стойки бара: 
- Знаете, я в детстве была ужасно некрасива... 
- Мадам, вы отлично сохранились! 
"Будь проще , и люди к тебе потянутся ," - говорила девочка учебнику по алгебре. 
Купила чай китайский "Летящая ласточка " ...после первой чашки рванула на гнездо .. 
Прежде чем учить меня жизни, предъявите свой "Сертификат идеальности". 
Парикмахерская. Мастер бреет клиента. Справа зайдет. Поработает. Слева. 
За этой процедурой следит кот. То слева зайдет за мастером, то справа. 
Клиент спрашивает: 
— У Вас кот, наверное, ученый? 
Ответ: 
— Нет. Он просто ухо ждет. 
Милая, давай договоримся: я говорю, что ЭТО очень вкусно, а ты больше ЭТО никогда не готовишь.

----------


## wanja

Современная живопись - это когда покупаешь картину, чтобы закрыть ею дыру в стене, и приходишь к выводу, что дыра выглядит гораздо лучше.
*******************
Встретишь через 25 лет того, кого в 18 ты считала принцем.... и понимаешь - какое это счастье, что он проскакал на своей лошади ... мимо...
******
Если ваш офис обставлен по фэн-шую — то ОМОН уже не ворвется с обыском, а гармонично вольется.
***************
Экзорцизм наоборот — это когда тебя изгоняют из ада, потому что ты и там всех достал.
************
Иногда девочки делают ртом то, что обожают все мужчины. Они молчат.
*************
Утром, в воскресенье, священник звонит своему начальству. Мол, приболел, на службу идти не могу, пусть другой вместо меня... Получив "добро", священник садится в машину, едет за город в гольф-клуб. Встает он чистом поле — других игроков нет, — приготовился бить.
В это время в раю ангел спрашивает Бога, разве можно такое простить, ведь грех, по сути.
Бог согласен, действительно, непорядок.
Священник бьет. Мяч летит через всю площадку, пролетает мимо всех лунок и влетает прямо в последнюю, восемнадцатую, лунку.
Ангел:
— Да разве это наказание? ?
Создатель:
— А ты думаешь, ему кто-нибудь поверит?

----------


## Lampada

Lenta.ru: ФСКН прервала концерт Infected Mushroom в Москве   00:37, 28 сентября 2013 *ФСКН прервала концерт Infected Mushroom в Москве*  Фото: Dankautumn / Instagram    Сотрудники ФСКН прервали концерт израильской электронной группы Infected Mushroom в московском «ГлавClub». Об этом сообщает РИА Новостисо ссылкой на находящегося на концерте корреспондента.
По данным издания Rock Cult, концерт был прерван, когда группа успела отыграть лишь две песни. На сцену поднялись вооруженные бойцы ФСКН в масках, после чего музыка была выключена, а музыканты и технические работники были уведены за сцену.
После небольшого перерыва было объявлено, что концерт продолжен не будет. Как сообщают пользователи твиттера, посетители концерта начинают расходиться. Зрителям беспрепятственно разрешают покинуть зал, при выходе никого не обыскивают.
Официальных комментариев от администрации «ГлавClub» и представителей группы пока не поступало. В ФСКН подтвердили, что «в одном из крупнейших клубов Москвы проводится мероприятие ФСКН, в котором принимает участие спецназ», однако подробностей не привели.
Концерт Infected Mushroom был первым шоу, состоявшимся после открытия площадки «ГлавClub» на улице Орджоникидзе. Ранее в этом месте находился другая концертная площадка «Б1».
В соответствии с графиком, у Infected Mushroom было запланировано два концерта в «ГлавClub», второе шоу должно состояться в субботу, 28 сентября. Пройдет ли оно, на данный момент неясно.
Группа Infected Mushroom была сформирована в 1996 году в израильском городе Хайфа. Первоначально проект был дуэтом, однако затем к нему присоединились еще пять человек. Дискография группы, чей стиль критики определяют как психоделический транс, насчитывает восемь полноценных альбомов.

----------


## Lampada

http://echo.msk.ru/blog/echomsk/1166084-echo/

----------


## Throbert McGee

За что прервали концерт?  
Считали, что группа Infected Mushroom казалась слишком "гей-френдли", или что?

----------


## Lampada

> За что прервали концерт?  
> Считали, что группа Infected Mushroom казалась слишком "гей-френдли", или что?

 Нет, там вроде кто-то из публики продавал наркотики.  Это я в комментариях прочла.
Сегодня концерт будет или был уже.  Билеты от первого концерта будут принимать.

----------


## Soft sign

> За что прервали концерт? 
> Считали, что группа Infected Mushroom казалась слишком "гей-френдли", или что?

 ФСКН = *Ф*едеральная *с*лужба по *к*онтролю за оборотом *н*аркотиков.

----------


## Lampada

Купить часы за пять миллионов не круто, круто суметь их продать. _Древняя еврейская мудрость_   Mат - это знаки препинания в устной речи.   Как оказалось, под псевдонимом Светлое Будущее скрывался товарищ Пи**ец...    - Если мужчина утверждает, что в доме он главный, значит он не женат. - Не просто не женат, а у него нет даже кота.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Sep 23, 2013* КЛИП (песня основана на реальных запросах людей в интернете) video homemade style  
Что больше всего на свете
Волнует людей в интернете 
Что сожрать чтобы похудеть
Почему слаще редьки хрен
Почему хотеть вредно не хотеть
Как легко увеличить член 
Как открыть тапком банку шпрот
Как за час соблазнить всех баб
Почему меня током бьет
Почему В.В. Путин краб 
Но какой вопрос рекорды бьет
Что реально волнует народ 
ПОЧЕМУ Я ИДИОТ 
Для чего Джигурда в этом мире есть
Почему кит сильнее слона
Почему есть на жопе шерсть
Для чего мне нужна жена 
Как мне вызвать домой сатану
Зачем человеку трусы
Кто назвал колбасой колбасу
И зачем Фемиде весы 
Но какой вопрос рекорды бьет
Что тревожит народ круглый год 
ПОЧЕМУ Я ИДИОТ  http://www.files.pushnoy.ru/tut/iDIOT...

----------


## Lampada

Из окна дуло ... Штирлиц подошёл и закрыл окно. Дуло исчезло.   
Тёмной, промозглой ночью Штирлиц шёл в Дрезден, с трудом разбирая дорогу. 
Наутро железная дорога между Дрезденом и Берлином была полностью разобрана.   
- Штирлиц, а вы почему не закусываете? - с подозрением спрашивает Мюллер. - Вы что, - русский?
- Мы, немцы, - народ экономный, - выкрутился Штирлиц.

----------


## Lampada

Resetting your Password  "Sorry, your password has been in use for 30 days and has expired - you must register a new one."  New password – _roses_  "Sorry, too few characters." _pretty roses_  "Sorry, you must use at least one numerical character." _1 pretty rose_  "Sorry, you cannot use blank spaces." _1prettyrose_  "Sorry, you must use at least 10 different characters." _1fuckingprettyrose_  "Sorry, you must use at least one upper case character." _1FUCKINGprettyrose_  "Sorry, you cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively." _1FuckingPrettyRose_  "Sorry, you must use no fewer than 20 total characters." _1FuckingPrettyRoseShovedUpYourAssIfYouDon'tGiveMeA  ccessRightFuckingNow!_  "Sorry, you cannot use punctuation."  _1FuckingPrettyRoseShovedUpYourAssIfYouDontGiveMeAc  cessRightFuckingNow_  "Sorry, that password is already in use."

----------


## Lampada

Собрались, значит, Мулла, Раввин и Священник и давай выяснять, какая религия сильнее.   Мулла: "Лечу на самолёте. И тут бах! Отказали все двигатели! Паника, крики! Я достал коврик, повернул его в сторону Мекки, помолился Аллаху и раз! Все двигатели завелись!"   Все: "Да, Аллах - сильный бог!"   Поп: "Читаю я литургию оглашенных. Народу в церкви - тьма! И тут бах - загорелась церковь! Паника, ужас, все друг друга давят! Я подошёл к иконе намоленой, вознёс молитву Христу и раз! Пожар прекратился."   Все: "Да, Христос - сильный бог!"   Раввин: "Иду я в шаббат по Иерусалиму как раз из синагоги. Солнышко светит, ортодоксы ходят. И тут вижу я на асфальте кошель полный шекелей. Оглянулся я - нет никого. А шаббат, делать ничего нельзя. И вознёс я молитву Иегове! И смотрю - везде шаббат, а вокруг кошеля понедельник."

----------


## Throbert McGee

Английский анекдот "в теме":   
The American actress Tallulah Bankhead [1902-1968] was celebrated for her sense of humor that mixed aristocratic erudition with gutter crudeness. On one occasion, reporters from a newspaper were asking her about a certain Mr. Jones -- a wealthy gentleman who was often seen at Miss Bankhead's parties. They wanted to know if the widespread gossip was true that Mr. Jones was "one of those homosexual types."  
Tallulah replied, airily: 
"How the hell should I know, _daaah_-ling? The only thing I can say for certain is that he has never sucked MY c*ck!"  _[You should keep in mind that Tallulah Bankhead spoke with a very "elegant, upper class, aristocratic" accent. So it's essential to pronounce the obscene phrase in a polished, "ladylike" voice.]_ 
And here's my attempt at a Russian translation -- corrections welcomed!  
Американская актриса Таллула Бэнкхед [1902-1968] славилась чувством юмора, в котором были смешаны аристократичная эрудиция со скверной пошлостью. Однажды журналисты из "бульварной" газеты спрашивали у неё о неком Мистере Джонсе -- тот был богатым джентльменом, часто присутсвующим на вечеринках у Мисс Бэнкхед. Им хотелось подтвердить распространнёную сплетню про Мистера Джонса -- он гомосексуалист, или нет?  
Беззаботно ответила Таллула: 
"Пёс его знает, ми-и-и-илочка. Я уверена только в том, что он ни разу не отсасывал МОЙ х**!"   ::

----------


## Lampada

Умейте правильно формулировать и выражать свои желания. Нищий сидит на берегу реки, ловит рыбу. Вытягивает удочку — золотая рыбка. — Ну, нищий, давай одно желание! — Дай мне столько денег, сколько можеи поместиться в моём доме! — Ок! Приходит домой, а там на полу валяется 500 рублей. Он бегом назад к реке, вытаскивает рыбку и говорит: — Что ж ты, зараза, меня обманула — 500 рублей дала?! — Я не поняла, что, не поместились?! ?!   Когда пчела кого-нибудь ужалит, она умирает. Вот бы и у людей так. Сделал гадость — сразу сдох.  
Патриотизм — это чёткое, ясное, хорошо аргументированное объяснение того, что мы должны жить хуже других.  
В продаже появились сковородки с электронным антипригарным покрытием: когда еда начинает подгорать, у вас автоматически отключается интернет.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> В продаже появились сковородки с электронным антипригарным покрытием: когда еда начинает подгорать, у вас автоматически отключается интернет.

 Oh, boy, I could certainly use one of those! The last time I made pilaf, the "зирвак" was a bit too charcoal-colored because I forgot to watch the time...  
On another occasion, я посидел дрожжевое тесто в духовку чтобы оно поднималось, потом включился в инет... и заснул. The next morning, the dough had of course risen out of the bowl and made a sourish slimy mess all over the bottom of the oven. D'oh!

----------


## alexsms

> On another occasion, я посидел дрожжевое тесто в духовку чтобы оно поднималось, потом включился в инет... и заснул.

 _Я поставил  дрожжевое тесто в духовку чтобы оно поднималось, потом вышел в инет (i went browsing on the internet)... и заснул._

----------


## Lampada

Bike shop owner discovers he's father of Amazon founder 
Бросил жену и сына, вообще забыл о них, и вдруг такое:  сын вырос и стал мультибиллионером.   Наверное, локти сейчас кусает.

----------


## Lampada

- Позовите к телефону Васю.  - Васи нет дома, а что ему передать?  - Передайте ему сто рублей.  
- Вчера отвёл душу… - А ты помнишь куда?   Звонок другу: - Здорово! Что делаешь? - Да ничего... я на работе!

----------


## Lampada

_- Ты пьёшь?  - Если это вопрос, то нет , а если предложение, то да!   — Почему у тебя ботинки в помаде?  — По бабам ходил..._

----------


## wanja

Дневник дизайнера жизни -

----------


## maxmixiv

практически идеально, но  ::   

> анекдот "в тему" 
> аристократическая 
> Однажды  *спросили* 
> присутсТвующим (вот за что я не люблю русский язык!) 
> Ну и Мисс и Мистер надо писать с маленькой буквы.

----------


## Suobig

> "Пёс его знает, ми-и-и-илочка. Я уверена только в том, что он ни разу не отсасывал МОЙ х**!"

 "А мне-то, мииилочка, почём знать? Одно я могу сказать наверняка: моего члена он не сосал". 
Sounds better.

----------


## Lampada

-Хочешь мороженого? -Нет, я нормального хочу!  -Больше всех следят за своими фигурами шахматистки.  Всё, что ни делается, делается в Китае.  Деньги точно НЕ зло - зло так быстро не исчезает.  - Дорогой, ты купишь мне ковёр? - Слишком большая роскошь! На метле летай...  Некоторые люди убеждают, что пробились наверх, хотя на самом деле они просто туда всплыли.  Мы с женой достигли исключительной совместимости: вчера у нас обоих болела голова.  Всех нас хранит Господь. Но срок хранения у всех разный.  Никакое моральное удовлетворение не может сравниться с аморальным.  Лучше стыдно, чем никогда.  Интеллектуал - этот тот, кто знает с десяток занятий поинтереснее секса.  
Муж приходит домой и говорит жене: - У меня серьезная неприятность нa работе. Жена ласково: - Дорогой, не волнуйся ! И никогда не говори "у меня проблема" - говори "у нас проблема" - ведь мы с тобой одно целое! - Хорошо. У нас проблема на работе. У нашей секретарши скоро будет от нас ребенок.   - Дорогой, помнишь ты ездил на рыбалку?  - Да, а что?  - Щука твоя звонила, сказала, что с икрой!  
- Алё, милый! Можешь сейчас говорить? - Могу. - Тогда слушай!   Уж столько лет прошло... А я всё жду: когда, ну когда же ж мне пригодятся в жизни синусы и косинусы?!   - Какие у вас красивые зубы. - Это от мамы. - Повезло,что подошли.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> - Дорогой, помнишь ты ездил на рыбалку?  - Да, а что?  - Щука твоя звонила, сказала что, с икрой!

 I was ROFLing at this one! (The reference to a fishing trip also made me think of _Brokeback Mountain_, although of course in THAT case, икра could result only "по щучьему велению"...)

----------


## wanja

ВЫДЕРЖКИ ИЗ СОЧИНЕНИЙ ШКОЛЬНИКОВ  ::  
1. Трактор мчался по полю, слегка попахивая…
2. Летом мы с пацанами ходили в поход с ночевкой, и с собой взяли только необходимое: картошку, палатку и Марию Ивановну.
3. Умер М.Ю.Лермонтов на Кавказе, но любил он его не поэтому!
4. Плюшкин навалил у себя в углу целую кучу и каждый день туда подкладывал.
5. Ленский вышел на дуэль в панталонах. Они разошлись и раздался выстрел.
6. Дантес не стоил выеденного яйца Пушкина.
7. Во двор въехали две лошади. Это были сыновья Тараса Бульбы.
8. Онегину нравился Байрон, поэтому он и повесил его над кроватью.
9. Герасим поставил на пол блюдечко, и стал тыкать в него мордочкой.
10. У Онегина было тяжело внутри, и он пришел к Татьяне облегчиться.
11. Лермонтов родился у бабушки в деревне, когда его родители жили в Петербурге.
12. Чацкий вышел через задний проход и подпернул дверь палкой.
13. Герасим налил Муме щей.
14. Бедная Лиза рвала цветы и этим кормила свою мать.
15. Хлестаков сел в бричку и крикнул: “Гони, голубчик, в аэропорт!”
16. Отец Чацкого умер в детстве.
17. Пьер был светский человек и поэтому мочился духами.
18. Под старость лет его приковало к постели раком.
19. Вдруг Герман услыхал скрип рессор. Это была старая княгиня.
20. Кабаниха нащупала у Катерины мягкое место и каждый день давила на него.
21. У Ростовых было три дочери: Hаташа, Соня и Hиколай.
22. Тарас сел на коня. Конь согнулся, а потом засмеялся.
23. Душа Татьяны полна любви и ждет не дождется, как бы обдать ею кого-нибудь.
24. Шел полк французов и кутузов.
25. Онегин был богатый человек: по утрам он сидел в уборной, а потом ехал в цирк.
26. Петр Первый соскочил с пьедестала и побежал за Евгением, громко цокая копытами.
27. Нос Гоголя наполнен глубочайшим содержанием.
28. Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и говорил только правду.
29. Тургенева не удовлетворяют ни отцы, ни дети.
30. Такие девушки, как Ольга, уже давно надоели Онегину, да и Пушкину тоже.
31. С Михаилом Юрьевичем Лермонтовым я познакомилась в детском саду.
32. Герасим ел за четверых, а работал один.
33. Печорин похитил Бэлу в порыве чувств и хотел через ее любовь приблизиться к народу. Hо ему это не удалось. Hе удалось ему это и с Максимом Максимычем.
34. У Чичикова много положительных черт: он всегда выбрит и пахнет.
35. Пугачев помогал Гриневу не только в работе, но и в любви к Маше.
36. Шелковистые, белокурые локоны выбивались из под ее кружевного фартука.
37. Сыновья приехали к Тарасу и стали с ним знакомиться.
38. Фамусов осуждает свою дочь за то, что Софья с самого утра и уже с мужчиной.
39. Таким образом, Печорин овладел Бэлой, а Казбич — Каракезом.
40. Наташа была истинно русской натурой, очень любила природу и часто ходила на двор.
41. Герасим бросил Татьяну и связался с Муму.
42. Грушницкий тщательно целил в лоб, пуля оцарапала колено.
43. Поэты хIх века были легкоранимыми людьми: их часто убивали на дуэлях.
44. Здесь он впервые узнал разговорную русскую речь от няни Арины Родионовны.
45. Первые успехи Пьера Безухова в любви были плохие — он сразу женился.
46. В результате из Тихона вырос не мужчина, а самый настоящий овца.
47. Кирсанов сидел в кустах, но все, что не надо, видел.
48. Сначала Татьяна горячо любила Онегина, а он ее в глаза не видел. Hо когда она похолодела, Евгений решил начать все снова. Было поздно.
49. Председатель так взял доярок за живое, что надой молока сразу увеличился.
50. Когда я прочитал роман Горького “Мать”, то сам захотел стать матерью.
51. Hа поле раздавались стоны раненых и мертвых.
52. В лесу стоял необычайный аромат, и я тоже остановился постоять.
53. Летать на костылях непросто, но он научился.

----------


## wanja

Муж, который не подкаблучник, самостоятельный, требовательный по делу, имеющий свое мнение по любому вопросу, называется «ты мне все нервы вымотал, сволочь».
*********************
— Мой зять работает в основном с этими, как их. . контактерами. Которые инопланетян видели, тарелки. 
— Он у тебя че, уфолог?
— Нет, нарколог. 
**********
— Девушка, а у вас парень есть?
— Нет.
— Как? У такой красивой, умной девушки и нет парня?
— Сдох, сука, от счастья. . 
**********
— Смотри, это видео о том, как я провожу свой день.
— Но это фотка, где ты лежишь на диване!
— Это видео. 
***********
Полез блогер на яблоню. Сорвался. Зацепился за сук. Висит. Достаёт девайс. Постит: "Завис на суке, снимите!". Тысячи френдов откликнулись: "Перегрузись", "Забань суку", "Смени девайс"... И только несколько френдов приехали в реале, чтобы снять его для своих блогов.

----------


## wanja

Если бы танки делали современные разработчики софта и производители железа 
iTank от Apple:
1. стильный белый танк с футуристическим дизайном, закругленные края, яблоко на башне.
2. устаревает быстрее, чем ездит.
3. стоит как 20 китайских аналогов, но в отличие от них не умеет летать и жарить оладьи.
3. снаряды до 1.99, 5.99 и 9,99 евро.
4. при попытке заехать в ангар может обнулить боезапас, слить топливо и отрезать ноги командиру танка, которого потом можно купить за 29.99.
5. при техосмотре не у производителя, вам могут сказать что это вообще не танк, а бак с килькой. превратить бак обратно в танк можно за 29.99.
6. при попытке заправить не родным топливом, отрезает командиру танка не только ноги, но и руки.
7. при покупке вас записывают в секту выход из которой грозит смертью. 
Танк на Android
1. танк как танк, угловатый, из дешевых материалов. цвета на выбор: черный, светло-черный и темно-черный.
2. никогда не едет куда надо.
3. предлагает на выбор 250 разных бесплатных наборов экипажа: из них 200 глухонемые, 40 не умеют управлять именно этим танком. остальные 10 постоянно клянчат деньги, падают в обморок и страдают припадками.
4. куда-то постоянно девается топливо
5. после техосмотра и замены деталей, может выстрелить обратно в башню, после чего восстановлению не подлежит.
6. можно прицепить на дуло фонарик, изменить цвет салона, половую принадлежность экипажа.
7. во время замены двигателя на более новый существует 70% шанс взрыва боезапаса и 100% - контузии всего экипажа. 
Танки на Windows mobile
1. на самом деле это авианосец.
2. но он не плавает.
3. а ездит, как авианосец.
4. экипаж один и тот же, но проблемы каждый раз новые.
5. командир танка бывает только двух типов: контуженный и глухонемой.
6. в произвольном порядке калечит экипаж, сгибает дуло, сливает топливо, стреляет по своим.
7. до ремонта работает отвратительно, после ремонта не работает никогда. 
Китайские танки.
1. бывают любых типов, размеров цветов, но к сожалению, не в данный момент.
2. стоят как новые кроссовки.
3. экипаж не понимает по русски, при попытке обучить русскому пытается застрелиться.
4. стреляет, но не туда. едет, но не так как надо. может летать, но управлять им нельзя. жарит оладьи, но не такие как было надо.
5. через две недели перестает работать.
6. не имеет гарантии
7. требует замены всего, что можно заменить. в итоге получается танк на Android.
7. при техосмотре оказывается, что он целиком состоит из фанеры а внутрь для большего веса насыпаны камни, как оно работает никто сказать не может. 
Танки Unix.
1. вам присылают коробку.
2. в коробке гаечный ключ, напильник и 1600 страничное пособие..
3. ..о том как собрать звезду смерти.
4. получается у вас мотороллер.
5. вы продолжаете чинить мотороллер всю оставшуюся жизнь

----------


## Lampada

В класс приходит новый учитель: - Меня зовут Авраам Давидович, я либерал. Дети, по очереди представляйтесь так же, как и я… - Меня зовут Маша, я либералка… - Меня зовут Стёпа, я либерал… - Меня зовут Вовочка, я сталинист. - Вовочка, почему ты сталинист?!! - Моя мама сталинистка, мой папа сталинист, мои друзья сталинисты и я тоже сталинист. - Вовочка, а если бы твоя мама была проституткой, твой папа — наркоманом, сестра — шлюхой, а друзья — геями, кем бы ты был тогда?! - Тогда бы я был либералом.   - Мама! Папа с лестницы упал!  - Дааа ?! И что сказал?  - Матюки пропустить?  - Ну конечно!  - Молча упал...   Жена беседует с мужем. 
- Говорят, у тебя новая секретарша? Сколько лет? 
- Двадцать. 
- Как работает?
- Ничего, я доволен. 
- Красивая? 
- Симпатичная. 
- А как одевается? 
- А вот одевается медленно.

----------


## Lampada

Sesame Street's *Big Bird Comes Out As Transgender* | National Report

----------


## Lampada

"Где мы его проморгали?" - мучительно думали родители Мойши,  слушая как сын виртуозно играет на балалайке...   - Вот я своей жене купил кольцо с бриллиантом, она уже две недели со мной не разговаривает.  — Почему?  — Таким было условие…   Вовочка приходит к отцу: - Папа, у меня к тебе два вопроса. - Да, дитя моё! - Первый: можно ли мне получать побольше денег на карманные расходы?  Второй: почему нет?   Романтический ужин плавно перешёл в драку.   Сегодня был бы год, как я бросил курить, если бы я бросил курить год назад.   — Подсудимый, вы признаете себя виновным?  — Нет.  — Ну на нет и суда нет.   — Извините, вы не могли бы не курить? — Извиняю.   Еле-еле отбился от стаи волков. Потом передумал и прибился снова.

----------


## Lampada

*Странный юмор   * Аня решила бороться с лишним весом, но сразу же поняла, что окружена.   - Твое сердце бьется так быстро. Ты хочешь сказать мне что-то важное? - Доктор, прекратите смеяться над тахикардией!  
- Привет! Дай пять! - Подсудимый, повторяю: семь лет лишения свободы!  
В голове её опилки, не-бе-да!!! А вот в лифчике - бумага... Это да...((  
- Сегодня пробовал научить попугая танцевать дабстеп, но похоже он дебил. - Ты уверен, что он?  
А я уйду… Обид не замечая, Конфетку шоколадную жуя, И пусть тебя полюбит лошадь злая, А не такое солнышко как я…  
Маленькая хитрость: если в центре каната привязать бутылку водки, то команды будут его перетягивать намного азартнее.  
Признак того, что рыбалка в самом разгаре - это когда участники процесса наживку уже с трудом отличают от закуски.  
Tатарский хан сурово крикнул: Славяне!!! Заплатите мзду! !!! Eму ответили красиво. Но рифма здесь запрещена.  
Меньшинство женщин, у которых не болит голова, вызывает презрение у большинства своей развратностью.  
Подрастая, дети становятся всё меньше и меньше забавными. А фраза "пап, дай сто баксов!", - вообще не смешная.  
Хочется уже какой-нибудь здоровой еды. Например, здоровый кусок свинины.  
- Ну не молчи, скажи, о чем думаешь. - Да там сплошной мат.  
- Маша! Ты первый раз у нас на форуме. Скажи, а сиськи у тебя есть? - Да, есть! - А больше, чем у Семенович? - Тебе три надо, что ли?

----------


## wanja

Сидит админ в баре после трудного рабочего дня, пьет пиво. Подсаживается к нему девушка и заигрывающе спрашивает: "Модолой человек, не подскажете время?" Он с ненавистью на нее смотрит, берет ее за левую руку и тычет пальцем в часы: "ВОТ! ТУТ! ВСЕ! НАПИСАНО!"
******************
Рыцарь воскликунул.
- Вот голова дракона, как я и обещал!
- Ну, что ж, - ответил король, - я свое слово держу. Вот рука принцессы!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Sesame Street's *Big Bird Comes Out As Transgender* | National Report

 Quoted from the story:   

> New York – The last few years has seen more than a few eye-catching character reinventions on the long-time award-winning children’s show, Sesame Street. The changes are not surprising given that it’s on PBS, a network committed to advancing progressive values while instilling a strong sense of community among its viewers. 
> Take, for instance, Cookie Monster’s recent substitution of an all-cookie diet to a balanced one with vegetables as a main focus. For those of you who may not be familiar with the strangely endearing shaggy blue puppet, Cookie Monster, as his name illustrates, has always been quite the lover of all things ‘cookie’. But in 2005, writers decided that it was time for the character to promote healthier eating habits in a country ravaged by the hungry jowls of obesity. 
> In a similar vein, the Sesame Street franchise has introduced us to Kami, an HIV-positive character...

 Just to make it clear, EVERYTHING IN THE ARTICLE after the words "Kami, an HIV-positive character" is a joke! (It's true that the South African version of _Sesame Street_ really does have an HIV+ "Muppet" named Kami*; and it's also true that in recent years Cookie Monster has been eating fruits and vegetables, instead of cookies only. But the rest is just satire. 
* This is not simply "political correctness".  Africa has a much higher rate of childhood HIV than the rest of the world, and the "Kami" character is meant to be a 6-year-old schoolgirl, in order to teach African children that they can't catch HIV/AIDS by normal childhood activities such as holding hands, play-wrestling, or sharing a glass of juice.   
"Kami" is the furry yellow one!

----------


## wanja

Цифрoвыe стихи. Читaть с вырaжeниeм. 
A.С. Пушкин
17 30 48
140 10 01
126 138
140 3 501 
Сeргeй Eсeнин
14 126 14
132 17 43
16 42 511
704 83 
Влaдимир Мaякoвский
2 36 48 1
116 14 20!
15 14 21
14 0 17 
Юннa Мoриц
2 15 42
42 15
37 08 5
20 20 20! 
7 14 100 0
2 00 13
37 08 5
20 20 20! 
Эдуaрд Aсaдoв
511 16
5 20 337
712 19
2000047

----------


## Lampada

Переполненный трамвай. Человек просит: Передайте, пожалуйста, на билет.  Тот отвечает:  Извините не могу, у меня руки заняты, пусть вон грузин передаст. Грузин, это услышав, резко напрягается: Кто передаст? Я - передаст? Да ты сам передаст и дети твои передасты.    Кафедра русского языка. Две доцентши, одна курит, вторая разгадывает кроссворд. - Мария Ивановна, - " Полный крах всех надежд " -, шесть букв, вторая "и"... Курящая долго думает, потом: - Ну, не может быть! в газете? - Да. - Пи*дец?! - Подходит... Входит завкафедрой, профессорша. - Софья Марковна, вот вы доктор наук! " Полный крах всех надежд " ?, шесть букв, вторая "и"? - Пи*дец! Однозначно! - Ну не может же быть в российской газете - "пи*дец"! - Сейчас всё может быть! Входит аспирантка Машенька, юное невинное созданьице. - Вот молодежь всё знает! Машенька, "полный крах всех надежд", шесть букв, вторая "и"! У нас только один вариант - "пи*дец"! Машенька краснеет до корней волос и шепчет: - Фиаско.

----------


## Lampada

Доктор, если вы меня вылечите от интернетной зависимости, я добавлю вас в друзья!    
Наше поколение будет в завещании оставлять логины и пароли от соцсетей.     - Привет!!! Извините, я первый день в интернете!!! Не подскажете, что мне делать??? - Беги... мать твою!!!...Беги от него!!!   
Закат. Двое (мужчина и женщина) сидят на берегу озера. — Любимый, давай поженимся? — Давай. Тягостная продолжительная пауза — Любимый, почему ты молчишь? — Кажется, я и так лишнего сказал.

----------


## Lampada

У маленького мальчика спрашивают:  - Ты кого больше слушаешь, маму или папу?  - Маму!  - Почему?  - Она больше разговаривает.   - А Саша выйдет?!
- Нет. Саша умер…
- А скиньте мяч!    
... Ребёнок спрашивает:
- Мам, у папы есть родители?.. 
- Конечно, есть... бабушка Валя и дедушка Витя... 
И тут гениальный вопрос:
- А почему они его нам отдали?...     
Приходит сынок к маме и говорит: - Мам там ёлка горит - Сынок она не горит, а сияет. Прибегает сынок к маме и говорит: - Мам, там уже занавески сияют.    Еду с сыном (4 года) в автобусе. Играем в слова. Я начинаю:  - Ты мой ко... он продолжает:  - ...тик.  - Ты мой ё...  - ...жик.  - Ты мой за... (Естественно я имел в виду зайчик).  Ответ заставил лечь весь автобус: - ...сранец.    Встречаются две молодые мамы-подруги, разговаривают о своих детях. Одна говорит: - Знаешь, я, по-моему, слишком строго воспитываю своего Серёжку. - Почему? - А вчера мы ходили записываться в детский сад, и когда его спрашивали, как его зовут, он сказал: 
"Меня зовут Серёжа перестань!"

----------


## Lampada

Иду по улице, улыбаюсь, настроение хорошее, думаю:  — Господи, сделай так, чтобы у всех людей вокруг стало хорошее настроение! Падаю в лужу, лежу, смотрю, вокруг люди, улыбаются, настроение у них, видите ли, бл..ть, хорошее.   
К теневой экономике нас приучали ещё со школы, когда говорили: "Один пишем, два в уме".    Социализм: накормить голодного рыбкой.  Капитализм, как нам его рисуют: не кормить голодного рыбкой, а дать ему удочку.  Капитализм, как он есть на самом деле: не давать удочку, а продать её в кредит, не давая голодному понять, что ни доступа к рыбному пруду, ни права на отлов у него всё равно нет, т. к. и пруд, и рыба давно принадлежат тем, кому он теперь ещё и за удочку должен...    В детском саду нас знатно троллила одна воспитательница, говорила:  кто первый уснёт во время тихого часа, тому я в сон поставлю плёнку с новыми мультиками, и каждый раз просыпаясь, я тихо негодовала, что какая-то сцуко опять уснула раньше меня…

----------


## wanja

Что такое брак? Сначала между юношей и девушкой возникает нечто вроде химии, потом она переходит в анатомию, затем в физиологию, ну и конечно в репродуктивную биологию. Потом домоводство, может быть, элементы физической культуры, нередко переходящей в физическое бескультурье, что логично перетекает в область гражданского права с элементами базовой математики (если есть что делить)… А вы говорите, зачем нам школа… 
**********
- Ой, девки, а я вчера напилась и вырубилась. Потом проснулась и начала танцевать на столе…
- Ну, с кем не бывает!
- Да, только вот у патологоанатома сердечко слабеньким оказалось!
******************
Тамара Ивановна утонула в пруду, не смотря на то, что была Рыбой по гороскопу, бревном в постели и говном по жизни.

----------


## Throbert McGee

This one should translate very well into Russian -- only I'm not sure about one particular word:  *Two five-year-old children are playing in the yard. The first child says:
"Yesterday I found a condom on the veranda!"
The second child replies:
"What's a veranda?"* 
The word "veranda" is slightly old-fashioned in US English, and probably 90% of adults -- and nearly 100% of children -- would use the word "porch" instead. A variant of this joke has the first child saying "I found a condom under the davenport" -- _davenport_ being a regional dialect word for "sofa" or "couch."  
So, the only translation difficulty is finding a word that a five-year-old Russian child probably wouldn't know, as a replacement for "veranda" or "davenport". Obviously it doesn't have to be a literal translation -- it can be any word referring to a location where someone might have dropped a презерватив.  
P.S. I'm not sure how old the English version of the joke is -- I would guess that it goes back to the 1980s, when the AIDS epidemic made it socially acceptable to say the word "condom" on television.

----------


## RedFox

> This one should translate very well into Russian -- only I'm not sure about one particular word:  *Two five-year-old children are playing in the yard. The first child says:
> "Yesterday I found a condom on the veranda!"
> The second child replies:
> "What's a veranda?"*

 Не могу вспомнить какой-нибудь аналог в русском... зато пока думал, вспомнил цитату с баша: 
покупатель: здравствуйте, у вас есть внешние FDD?
менеджер: да, вам на сколько?
покупатель: на 1.4 мб
менеджер: 0_0
покупатель: знаете, что такое дискета?
менеджер: нет
покупатель: а можно кого-нибудь постарше?

----------


## dtrq

> Не могу вспомнить какой-нибудь аналог в русском...

 Не знаю как в других регионах, но там, где я жил, в сельской местности слово "веранда" было в активном обиходе.
Так что, по-моему, этот анекдот прекрасно переводится на русский без всяких адаптаций.

----------


## RedFox

> Не знаю как в других регионах, но там, где я жил, в сельской местности слово "веранда" было в активном обиходе.
> Так что, по-моему, этот анекдот прекрасно переводится на русский без всяких адаптаций.

 Я не про веранду, а про аналог "слова, которое все знали 10 лет назад, а теперь нет"

----------


## RedFox

The major difference between a thing that might go wrong and a thing that cannot possibly go wrong is that when a thing that cannot possibly go wrong goes wrong it usually turns out to be impossible to get at and repair. (Douglas Adams)

----------


## RedFox

Как успокоить хулиганов в самолёте — Большая Куча 
Самолет израильской авиакомпании летит по маршруту Тель–Авив–Верона. 
Из 160 пассажиров — около 120 — это религиозные евреи, явно сефарды, с многочисленными детьми.
Дети носятся по самолету, их мамы и папы орут на детей и перекрикиваются друг с другом. 
Короче, табор уже ушел в небо. 
Оставшиеся пассажиры в отчаянии обращаются к экипажу, но экипаж беспомощен.
Самолет — это вам не автобус, не остановишь у обочины и хулиганов не выставишь.
В передних рядах сидят несколько пар молодых израильтян.
Отчаявшись заснуть или хотя бы отдохнуть, одна из них, женщина лет 30, встает в проходе и медленно снимает свою блузку, а затем и бюстгальтер.
Все религиозные сразу притихли, прикрывая глаза, свои и детей.
В воцарившейся тишине молодая женщина громко говорит, что если в самолете не будет тишины, она снимет и штаны тоже.
Ее друзья обещают сделать то же самое. 
До Вероны в салоне было тихо и спокойно. 
За проявленную находчивость и гражданское мужество, решившее проблему устойчивости воздушного лайнера в воздухе, руководство компании "ALITALIA" при прибытии в Верону вручило этой смелой женщине бесплатный билет в Рим, включая бесплатное недельное пребывание в гостинице "GRAND–ROMA".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Дети носятся по самолету, их мамы и папы орут на детей и перекрикиваются друг с другом.

 Perhaps the story is "too good to be true," but this part is consistent with everything I've been told (by Israeli acquaintances online) about normal Israeli behavior on airplanes!

----------


## Eric C.

The method may be good for those Jewish religious people with kids, but I would love to see how it turns out when she tries to calm down a bunch of drunk males that way.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Едем с сыном за городом. Видим объявление "Услуги профессионального банщика". Сын спрашивает: А тут что, инет есть? Я: Скорее всего, а что? Сын: Да вон банщики свои услуги предлагают. Я: ???? Сын: Ну банщики, которые на форумах всех банят.

----------


## RedFox

— Hello, are you there?
— Yes, who are you please?
— I'm Watt.
— What's your name?
— Watt's my name.
— Yes, what's your name?
— My name is John Watt.
— John what?
— Yes, are you Jones?
— No I'm Knott.
— Will you tell me your name then?
— Will Knott.
— Why not?
— My name is Knott.
— Not what?
— Not Watt, Knott.
— What?

----------


## RedFox

«В этом материале собраны самые забавные примеры мудрости, знаний и опыта переводчиков. Как свежие, так и нестареющие шедевры.»

----------


## wanja

Судья:
- Итак, гражданка Сидорова, в чём причина развода?
- Ваша честь, задета моя честь! - заявляет истица.
- Ваша честь? - переспрашивает судья.
- Да, Ваша честь, моя честь!
- Что моя честь?
- Да нет, Ваша честь, не ваша честь, а моя честь!
- Я не понял: моя честь - это ваша честь? - спрашивает судья.
- Вашу мать, ваша честь! Всё, передумала я разводиться!
***********************
Из мемуаров: Да-а,в свое время жизнь меня изрядно помотала! Ушел из дома в 18 - голый, разутый, ни крошки во рту, со своим юношеским максимализмом!... Пришел обратно в 18.30

----------


## Soft sign

> Ушёл из дома в 18…
> Пришёл обратно в 18:30.

----------


## wanja

Вчера был первый снегопад. По всему городу происходили встречи членов элитарного клуба "Любители летней резины".
*********
Если судить по тому, как одеваются современные женщины, секс им нужен куда больше, чем мужчинам.
А если судить по тому, как одеваются современные мужчины, секс им не нужен вовсе.
А если говорить о мужчинах за 30, то они страшно боятся быть изнасилованными.

----------


## wanja

В кинотеатре идет фильм. Вдруг с последнего ряда вскакивает мужчина и обеспокоенно кричит:
- Доктора есть в зале? Зажигается свет, все начинают беспокойно оглядываться. С первого ряда встает мужчина и говорит:
- Я доктор.
- Не правда ли, коллега, что в фильме полный бред?
************
Ученый на интервью: "Все мои суждения бессмысленны, если они вырваны из контекста".
Заголовок в газете на следующий день: "Знаменитый ученый признался, что все его суждения бессмысленны!"
************
День рождения - это такой праздник, когда под корой головного мозга образуется новое годовое кольцо.
************
Никогда ни о чем не жалей, ибо жалеть ни о чем бессмысленно.
************
Директору Гидрометцентра завтра днем исполнится от 52 до 54 лет, ночью до 58, давление выше нормы, к вечеру возможно выпадание в осадок.
************
Ученые установили, что главная причина долголетия - неправильное свидетельство о рождении...
************
После долгого утреннего сна нет ничего лучше послеобеденной сиесты перед тем, как улечься спать на всю ночь.
************
- Что ты любишь делать по утрам, как только просыпаешься?
- Обратно засыпать.
************
- Мама, а консерватор - это тот, кто делает консервы?
- Нет, что ты! Это тот, кто учится в консерватории.
************
- Скажи, как будет по-украински синхрофазотрон?
- Шо?
- Боже, какой прекрасный лаконичный язык!
************
- Кстати, ты в чем сейчас?
- В автобусе.
- Круто... я нежно снимаю с тебя автобус...
************
- Какие планы на вечер?
- Пока никаких. А какие есть предложения?
- Сложносочиненные и сложноподчиненные.
************
В детстве я мечтала, чтоб меня забрал прекрасный принц...
Теперь, по-моему, об этом мечтает мой муж...
************
И он все таки вытатуировал имя своей бывшей девушки! Несмотря на уговоры друзей и на то, что клиент просил дракона.
************
Купил недавно новые синие джинсы и надел новые черные носки.
Попал под дождь...
Все-таки одежда красит человека!
************
Посетитель забрался в вольер, чтобы покормить тигра, и, надо признаться, это ему удалось.
************
Утром ехал в автобусе, задумался, и выходя на своей остановке, на автомате громко всем сказал: "До свидания!". Потом дошло, что сморозил глупость, притормозил в дверях - и, обернувшись, вдруг добавил: "А, впрочем, прощайте..."!.
Вы бы видели, как они все за мной выпрыгивали...
************
- Ведите себя хорошо... а я пошла вести себя плохо...
************
- Мам, пап - я хочу жить один.
- Мы рады за тебя, сынок!
- Ваши вещи я уже собрал.
************
Школьный кружок исторической реконструкции настолько хорошо воссоздал события ХV века, что восемьдесят человек умерло от чумы.

----------


## Lampada

Как охладить стакан чая за минуту? Надо на минуточку зайти в фейсбук.

----------


## wanja

*Популярное языкознание* Русский, французский и китайский лингвисты решили написать имена друг-друга каждый на своем языке.  - Моя фамилия Ге - сказал француз китайцу. - В китайском языке два иероглифа Ге, но, к сожалению, не один из них не подходит для фамилии. - Почему? - Потому что один имеет значение "колесо", а другой передает звук, с которым лопается мочевой пузырь осла. - А что плохого в колесе? -  Мужское имя не может быть круглым, все будут считать тебя педиком. Для  твоего имени мы возьмем иероглиф Шэ, означающий "клавиатура",  "корнеплод", "страница" а также прилагательное "бесснежный" и дополним  его иероглифом Нгу, означающим мужской род. В конце я пишу иероглиф Мо -  "девственный". - Но.. это, мягко говоря, не совем так.. - Никто не будет считать тебя девственником, просто без иероглифа Мо иероглифы Ше-Нгу означают "сбривающий мамины усы"  - Хорошо, теперь я напишу твое имя. - Моя фамилия Го. - Отлично, я начну твою фамилию с буквы G. - Что означает буква G? -  У нас, европейцев, сами по себе буквы ни хрена не значат, но чтобы  проявить к тебе уважение я поставлю перед G букву H - во французском она  все равно не читается. - Отлично! Дальше O? -  Нет, чтобы показать, что G - произносится как Г, а не как Х, надо после  G поставить букву U, а также H - чтобы показать, что U не читается сама  по себе, а только показывает, как правильно читать G, и буквы EY,  показывающую, что слово не длинное и скоро кончится.  - Hguhey.. дальше O? -  Нет, О во французском произносится как А или Ё, в зависимости от  стоящих по соседству букв, ударения и времени года. Твое чистое О  записывается как AUGHT, но слово не может кончаться на T, поэтому я  добавлю нечитаемое окончание NGER. Вуаля!  Русский лингвист поставил бокал на стол, взял бумажку и написал "Го" и "Ге".  - И всё? - Да.  Француз с китайцем почесали в затылке.  - Хорошо, как твоя фамилия, брат?  - Щекочихин-Крестовоздвиженский.  - А давайте просто бухать? - первым нашелся китаец.  Русский кивнул и француз с облегчением поднял тост за шипящие дифтонги.  artemg: Популярное языкознание

----------


## wanja

На Севере нет рэперов, потому что там трудно вырасти на улице.
***
Чем отличаются опытные женщины от сопливых малолеток? Малолеток всему надо учить, всё им объяснять, показывать, а опытная раз - и за три дня годовой отчёт без единой ошибки составит!
***
Мама меня в детстве научила готовить вкусный борщ, но мне это не пригодилось: я выросла красивой!
***
Детство - это время, когда еще не умеешь думать матом...
***
Размявшись на "Истории Государства Российского", Борис Акунин замахнулся на более масштабный проект и переписывает сейчас Ветхий и Новый Заветы. Работа поистине циклопическая, и потому займет около месяца.
***
Я открыла в себе женщину. Теперь подскажите, как закрыть её обратно? У меня нет таких денег и слишком маленький шкаф.
***
Протирала лобовое стекло в машине… и случайно… его выдавила! Что делать?! Как ехать?! Подскажите какой-нибудь лак для волос, чтобы прическа держалась.
***
Девочка закапывает ямку под деревом соседей: 
— Что закапываешь? 
— Моего хомячка.
 — Что-то ямка великовата для хомячка! 
 Девочка бросила последнюю горсть земли и прокричала:
  — Такая большая ямка потому, что мой хомячок ВНУТРИ вашего долбанного КОТА!

----------


## wanja

Сложнейшая задача досталась в этом году украинцам: как взять деньги у Германии, купить на них газ у России и при этом не хихикать, называя себя независимым государством.
**************************
Искусство маркетолога состоит в том, чтобы у покупателя возникало чувство, что он по крупному ограбил магазин. Хотя, на самом деле все наоборот…
*************************
Перед экзаменом переволновалась, приняла валерьянку. Потом всю ночь снилось, что меня целовал усатый грузин и что-то пел не по-русски. В общем, в следующий раз комнату от кота закрою. 
**********************
- Налейте мне виски...
- Но сейчас 8 утра!!!
- Ой, ну бросьте туда хлопьев... 
***********
— Ничего не успеваю... Ничего не получается... Меня так уволят нахрен! 
— Хочешь, я мигом решу все твои проблемы? 
— Конечно, хочу! 
— Ну все, готово! 
— Э-э-э-м-м... А куда пропал Интернет?

----------


## wanja

Во Франции ограблена вилла губернатора Красноярского края, когда он ненадолго отлучился в Красноярск.
***
Если вам кажется, что государство вас постоянно обманывает, не сомневайтесь - это вам не кажется!
***
Когда вы счастливы, вы, слушая песню, наслаждаетесь музыкой. Но когда вам грустно, вы начинаете понимать текст.
***
Учительница: - Вовочка, ты сегодня на загляденье. Отвечаешь умненько, гладенько, кругленько и ни грамма полезной информации. Часом, не в премьер-министры ли готовишься?
***
Женское мнение:
"Сказка о Золушке - это доказательство того, что красивая пара обуви может круто изменить твою жизнь!"
***
SMS-переписка:
- Привет, лак ты?
- Лак???
- Хотел написать "как"… Извини, это функция Т9!
- Так отключи ее!
- Во, точьно, атключил. А то с этой фунгцеей я делую столька ошыбак!
***
- Светка, Димка у тебя какой классный! Каждый выходной с цветами! Не то, что бывший козёл!
- Как сказать... Бывший-то с клумбы нарвёт раз в год... А этот с семейного бюджета ворует, скотина!
***
В СССР секса не было, но в каждой семье было по 2-4 ребёнка. Сейчас секс есть. Но практически в каждой семье по одному ребёнку. Вывод: дети появляются не от секса. Всё-таки аисты.
***
Дочь звонит матери и жалуется: - Мамочка, этот неблагодарный муж опять не хочет есть гречку!
- Доченька, а ты расскажи ему, как ты старалась, когда её варила!
- Оп-паньки, так её варить надо?! …
***
Один мальчик украл у мамы все сигареты, чтобы она больше не курила. Но она все равно курила, потому что у нее были деньги. Мораль: крадите у мамы деньги.
***
Учительница детям: "Дети, кричите в небо - бога нет!" И видит, что мальчик еврей стоит молча.
Она ему: "Почему ты молчишь?"
Он отвечает: "Если там никого нет, то зачем кричать? А если там кто-то есть, то зачем портить отношения?"
Мудрость дается человеку с детства!!!... 
******
Охотника-промысловика Сидорова, легко попадавшего со ста метров белке в глаз, загрызла стая одноглазых белок.
****
Чтобы сэкономить на гонораре, от Джейсона Стэйтема уже десять лет скрывают, что он снимается в разных фильмах.
****
- И ты представляешь, Моня, эти бандиты вставили мне в жопу паяльник, поставили на спину два утюга и воткнули всё в розетки.
- И ты таки им всё отдал?!
- А шо было делать, ждать пока счётчик накрутится?
***
Тамада Сидоров пересмотрел все части "Пилы" и почерпнул оттуда несколько новых конкурсов для свадеб.

----------


## wanja

В Ташкенте объявление на рынке о колготках: "Женский трус с длинным рукавом". 
«Девушка без образования ищет работу по специальности». 
Листочек на столбе: "Продам щенка породы сэр Бернар". 
Ценник в деревенском магазине: «Помада для губ лица». 
"Делаем копии с любых документов. Подлинник не требуется". 
В Одессе в подъезде дома объявление: "Берегите с ранних лет совесть, воду, газ и свет!"
В той же Одессе: "Мастерская по изготовлению импортных зонтов". 
Реклама прививок против полиомиелита в поликлинике: "Две капли в рот, и нет ребенка-инвалида!" 
"Купите котят! Недорого! Пятьдесят рублей ведро". 
"Удаляю волосы со всех частей тела. Куплю паяльную лампу и керосин". 
Объявление в российской газете:"Выйду замуж за еврея любой национальности". 
У полезной пищи только один недостаток - её нельзя есть. 
А я люблю ходить на работу! И с работы тоже! Но вот эти 8 часов между ходьбой - просто бесят! 
Никто из сотрудников зоопарка не переваривал директора. А вот питон смог. 
Если бы в Украине за кражу отрубали руки, то в Верховной Раде вместо кнопок для голосования были бы педали.

----------


## Lampada

_Психиатр: Почему вы обратились ко мне?_ _Пациент: Жена послала. Её волнует, что я люблю сосиски._ _Психиатр: А что в этом странного? Я тоже люблю сосиски._ _Пациент: Ой, правда? И большая у вас коллекция?_

----------


## wanja

Британские учёные установили, что мужские носки являются квантово запутанными объектами:
1. Носки в паре когерентны - характеризуются одинаковой чистотой и формой.
2. Мы можем достаточно точно определить координаты только одного носка и при этом теряем возможность определить координаты другого.
3. Носки находятся в суперпозиции левого и правого. Как только мы определяем, является ли один носок из пары левым или правым, другой мгновенно приобретает противоположное состояние, независимо от расстояния между носками.

----------


## Lampada

Russian teen behind Target credit card numbers hacking attack | Mail Online     
Из комментариев:  _- Told you it was the Russians.  - Very smart and talented teenager. I'm sure he'll be offered a nice government job.  - 17 year old outsmarted T(arget), funny.  - Dear Sergey, You are a very talented individual. When you get the chance look us up, we'll help you put your talent to good use. _ Your friend, The NSA__ _
- Russia! Not surprised!  - Genius hacker.__ I think someone should offer this kid a job. Better to have him on your side than against you._   _- he should be put to death.  
         ...  - He has more value to society than you do._ 
...

----------


## wanja

Учитывая тенденцию принимаемых законов, надо готовиться к тому, что в целях борьбы с жестоким обращением с детьми, педофилией и детским порно будут запрещены дети...
********
А если ночью хорошенько прислушаться, то можно услышать, как в огромном особняке на окраине города у камина потрескивает рожа мэра.

----------


## Lampada

Ищешь нового мужчину, не расставшись с предыдущим? Правильно! Ты же не босиком приходишь в магазин за новыми сапогами...  
Если в аду будет Интернет, многие даже не заметят, что они умерли.   90% мужчин, узнав об измене жены, собирают вещи и уходят к любовнице.  
Для женщин детство заканчивается тогда, когда зовут не кушать, а готовить..   Что русскому - мат, то японцу - татами.   - Милая, ты меня любишь??? - Да, милый!!! - А измену простишь??? - Конечно, дорогой. Мёртвым всё прощают....

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 90% мужчин, узнав об измене жены, собирают вещи и уходят к любовнице.

 И примерно 30% остальных -- к любовнику...   

> Что русскому - мат, то японцу - татами.

 "Aim a Toyota tatami mat at a Toyota, Mia!" (Old palindrome, probably from the days when U.S. consumers were still slightly hostile to the idea of Japanese-made cars...)   

> Милая, ты меня любишь???
> Да, милый!!!
> А измену простишь???
> Конечно, дорогой. Мёртвым всё прощают...

 Useful grammar in this one! Прощать/простить ("to forgive") can be followed by either: 
1. "[acc.]" for the offender being forgiven but "*за* + [acc.]" for the offense committed, or
2. "[dat.] for the offender being forgiven but "[acc.]" (without a preposition) for the offense 
Here, it's #2: измену is acc. sing., and мёртвым is dat. pl. -- 
"Darling, do you love me?"
"Yes, dear!"
"And would you forgive cheating/adultery?"
"Of course, dear. Everyone forgives the dead." 
I assume that the last line could also be phrased Мёртвым всё прощается, "The dead are forgiven everything."

----------


## Lampada

Едет мужик в Грузии по горной дороге. Видит - знак на дороге, на нём нарисован ящик из-под бутылок, перечеркнутый красной чертой, а ниже - член. Ну думает, странно, нигде таких не видел.  Тут его останавливает грузинский гаишник:  -ЗаплатЫте штраф.  Мужик: За что?  -ПрэвэшЭние скорасты.  Мужик: Так ограничителей нигде по дороге не стояло!  -А ты знак вЫдэл?  Мужик: Какой знак?  -Как какой знак? ... НЭ ТАРА-ПИСЯ

----------


## Throbert McGee

> НЭ ТАРА-ПИСЯ

 Ha! I understand the joke, but would "тара" mean a container similar to these?   
(I assume this must be the meaning, from the phrase ящик из-под бутылок. But a Google Image search for "тара" was not very helpful -- most of the hits were Buddhist icons.) 
P.S. Sadly, the joke defies English translation! But it did remind me a little bit of this old classic (likewise, untranslatable):  *Q.* What do you get when you cross a penis with a potato? *A.* A dick-tater.    
And by the way:   *Q.* If Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin got gay-married in Hell and they adopted a child, what would you call it? *A.* A dictator-tot.   ::

----------


## Lampada

https://www.google.com/search?newwin...B7%D0%BE%D0%BC

----------


## Полуношник

Тара - это почти либа упаковка или контейнер для груза. Оказывается, есть термин tare weight, я не знал раньше. Пишут, что происходит от французского слова, обозначавшего потери, которое, в свою очередь происходит от арабского слова, со сначением "отвергать". Интересно, что есть разговорный глагол "затариться" - сделать покупки. По-моему, забавный пример, как слова могут менять значения.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Тара - это почти либа упаковка или контейнер для груза. Оказывается, есть термин *tare weight*

 Yes -- the weight of the container when it's completely empty, in contrast with the combined "gross weight" of the container plus the contents. (GROSS - TARE = NET)

----------


## maxmixiv

Яндекс показывает себя с лучше стороны?  тара: 1 млн изображений найдено в Яндекс.Картинках

----------


## diogen_

Тара - это великая Богиня, которая в настоящее время инкарнировалась в тело нынешнего председателя правительства РФ Дмитрия Анатольевича Медведева))   

> Интересный факт. 24 августа 2009 года в Иволгинском дацане Президент России Дмитрий Медведев был провозглашен воплощением Белой Тары. После ритуала посвящения, прошедшего без особых церемоний, Д. Медведев сказал:	С уважением отношусь к вашим традициям[1]

 Тара (буддизм) — Википедия

----------


## wanja

В пивной на Брайтон-Бич. 
— Как ви думаете, Хаймович, почему наши предки ходили по пустыне именно 40 лет?
 — Я полагаю, Абраша, что изначально там никакой пустыни и не было, но через 40 лет хождения она таки образовалась.

----------


## wanja

Надпись на индийских сигаретах:
Курение приближает Вас к следующей реинкарнации.
********************
Однажды какао заговорило со Шри Япутрой.
- Я начало и конец всего, - сказало оно ему.
“Надо же, какао сошло с ума“ - подумал Япутра, делая ещё глоток.
**********
Израиль. Шаббат. Крик из окна, по-русски:
- Изя, ну сколько раз тебе повторять?!! Надень кипу, Христа ради!
***********************
Рабинович, вы счастливы?
- А шо делать?
********
- Мойша, шо такое? Я слышал, что ты развелся уже в четвертый раз. Неужели все женщины такие привередливые?
- Нет, только мама.
**********
-Мама,ну хватит-таки уже по ночам укрывать меня одеялом!!!
-Сынок,ты же можешь простудиться!!!
- Но вы же раскрываете мою жену!!!
****************
Моисей спускается с горы Синай после беседы с Господом и обращается к народу:
- Евреи! У меня для вас две новости - хорошая и плохая! С какой начинать?
- (крики) Давай с хорошей, с хорошей !
- Ну хорошо. Значит так... Сошлись на десяти...
- (крики) Здорово! А плохая какая?
- Прелюбодеяние вошло...

----------


## wanja

- Дочь , съешь котлетку за папу !!! А теперь картошечку за маму !!!
-Мам , прекрати !!! Мне 43 !!!
- Не ори на мать !!! 43 ей ! ... А закусывать так и не научилась !!! 
Гугл для слабаков. Настоящие мужчины спрашивают у ясеня. 
Фразу "Все мужики одинаковые" определённо придумала какая-то китаянка, которая потеряла своего мужа в толпе. 
В Китае две беды — количество и качество. 
Китайские террористы захватили самолет и не поместились в него. 
Чтобы найти иголку в стоге сена, достаточно сжечь сено и провести магнитом над пеплом. Так что не усложняйте жизнь. 
Перелетные птицы нашли и заклевали директора Гидрометцентра. 
Сегодня была на катке. Сначала каталась на коньках, потом на коленях, затем мордой по льду… Сейчас вот на «скорой» поеду кататься. Движение – это жизнь! 
Сердюков говорит любовнице:
– Катя, нас оправдали.
– Правда?! Пойду в церковь, свечку поставлю…
– Не надо, ещё станцуешь там нечаянно на радостях. 
- Давайте обклеим эту ерунду, какой-нибудь фигней.
- Вы очень талантливый человек. 
-Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи... да всю правду доложи... Я ль на свете всех милее, всех румяней и белее.?? ...А мне зеркальце в ответ: "ДА ПОШЛА ТЫ... Я - ПЛАНШЕТ"

----------


## wanja

Путин: - А у нас в России газ! 
             А у вас?
Янукович: - А у нас переворот, 
                  вот.
Лукашенко: - а у нас переворот 
                    не допустит наш народ!
Путин: - А у нас Олимпиада. 
            Что еще для счастья надо? 
            И ликует весь народ. 
            Вот!
Янукович: - А у нас переворот. 
                  Вот...
Лукашенко: - А зато у нас в стране 
                    Благодаря, конечно, мне 
                    Нет ни бедных, ни богатых, 
                    Все живут лишь на зарплату.
Путин: - А у нас на лыжах в Сочи 
             Каждый сможет отдыхать. 
             И чиновник, и рабочий. 
             Вот такая благодать!
Янукович: - А у нас переворот... 
                 Вот.
Обама: - Ну, а мне вообще все страны 
              Шлют картошку, газ, бананы. 
              Кто бананы не пришлет – 
              У того переворот.
              Вот...

----------


## Lampada

Доктор, я теперь умру?  - Ну, батенька, все когда-то умрут...  - Все умрут?!!! Боже, что я наделал!!!!

----------


## Lampada

- Как это случилось?  - Меня жена бросила!  - Ну не стоило из-за этого прыгать со 2-го этажа!  - Вы не поняли, доктор! ОНА МЕНЯ БРОСИЛА, А НЕ УШЛА ОТ МЕНЯ!    - Алина, что тебе подарить на 8 марта? - Крым.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> - Алина, что тебе подарить на 8 марта? - Крым.

 BWAH-HA!  ::  Okay, that one is definitely worth sharing in English, too (although some Americans may not immediately recognize the name of Putin's trophy-wife.)

----------


## Soft sign

> although some Americans may not immediately recognize the name of Putin's trophy-wife.

 Do Americans know what «8 марта» is?

----------


## Hanna

> Do Americans know what «8 марта» is?

 If you mean the International Women's day, its only "International" in countries where there is, or has been a bit of socialism at some point....   ::  
So, not the USA.... Not the UK where it's *completely* unknown. 
And in many of the European countries that celebrate it, it's mostly political (pro feminist issues).  
Personally, all the celebration I've ever done on 8 March is receive flowers in school, and go to a women's film festival. 
I don't think anyone that matters pays any attention to these manifestations. Equal pay is not going to happen because you have a march for it.... Also I don't believe in some of the extreme/radical feminism and lesbian issues that have entered these celebrations recently.  
Random poster to march for equal pay, equal working conditions and other feminist issues....        
I think Mother's Day and St Valentine's Day fills the same function as Russian 8 Mars in the English speaking world. And Valentine's day is becoming fashionable around Europe too...  Feminist struggle and demonstrations are not very romantic..... 
Mother's day is at different days in different countries.

----------


## xdns

Silly sad song about the 8th of March from a man's point of view:

----------


## Полуношник

-Ты фашист и бандеровец!
-Знаю, у нас вся синагога такая.

----------


## Ramil

Вступила Украина в ЕС. Сидят два кума хохла выпивают.
Один спрашивает: -ну шо?
Второй отвечает: -Да херня этот ЕС - я без работы, жена в Италии полы моет, сын вышел замуж за немца, дочь проститутка во Франции!!! А во всем виноваты москали!!!! Говорили нам: "не вступайте в ЕС, не вступайте в ЕС!!! " Знали падлюки, шо мы назло зробим!!!!

----------


## Lampada

*Одностишья Натальи Резник.*  
Поехать согласилась только крыша… 
Я всех умней, но это незаметно. 
Хотелось бы кому-нибудь хотеться… 
Гиппопотам – как много в этом звуке! 
Национальность у меня не очень… 
Не вас ли стриг безрукий парикмахер?  Я ухожу от Вас! Но ненадолго. 
Хотелось бы чуть-чуть всемирной славы… 
Под шубой оказалась не селедка. 
Больной, проснитесь! Вас уже вскрывают. 
“Ты действуй. Я посплю,” – сказала совесть. 
Пойди приляг. Желательно на рельсы. 
Да, я не пью, но я не пью не это. 
Всей правде обо мне прошу не верить. 
Забудь меня. Сожги мои расписки. 
Люблю тебя как брата. Но чужого. 
Контрольный выстрел мало что исправил… 
Напрасно я опять геройски гибну… 
Упал кирпич на голову. К чему бы? 
Ну что тебе сказать о логарифмах?.. 
Бежать за пивом помешали ноги. 
Вас прямо не узнать! Несите паспорт. 
И все б сбылось!… Но зазвонил будильник. 
Кругом такое!.. Хоть иди участвуй. 
Что исправлять! Меня уже родили… 
Твои б мозги да к моему диплому!.. 
Верна троим. Но не предел и это. 
Я проверялcя. Вы больны не мною. 
На минус 2 кило я похудела. 
Как, Брут! И ты… в “Единую Россию”?.. 
Тефтеля – это вам не фунт изюма! 
Хотелось бы увидеть Вас в одежде… 
Вы идиот?! Нет, нет, не отвечайте!.. 
Я честь отдам, но большего не требуй… 
Теперь о вечном. Вечно ты поддатый! 
Какая прелесть! Это ваши ноги? 
Три раза отдалась. Один – удачно. 
Ребенок мой. Хотя подпорчен школой… 
При Брежневе и я была невинна… 
Вот это вот зарплата?! Не похожа… 
Да вы пьяны! Причем который месяц! 
Я ухожу! По сокращенью штатов. 
Свое еврейство доказал наглядно… 
Черт! Мы же не того похоронили! 
Хранила верность в силу обстоятельств… 
Ну, раз послали в жопу, заходите… 
Нет, что вы, я не замуж, я по делу… 
Да бросьте: “врач, не врач…” Вы раздевайтесь! 
Как вы похожи! Прямо Ленин с Крупской! 
Приму-ка я лекарство напоследок… 
Люблю детей! В хорошем смысле слова. 
Я не целуюсь! Это отвлекает. 
Какая ночь! Пора предохраняться. 
Ты мне знаком. Оденься… Встань… Андрюха! 
При слабонервных я не раздеваюсь. 
Я замужем. Давно и безответно. 
Сегодня дел полно! Во-первых, завтрак… 
А ты-то почему меня не хочешь? 
Сударыня!.. (Все. Дальше нецензурно.) 
И я, как все, противник конформизма! 
Не спи, а то запишут добровольцем. 
Когда умру, прошу – без ликованья… 
IQ хорош, но мог бы быть трехзначным… 
Разделась бы, но люди… и сугробы… 
Стремлюсь к бессмертью и пока успешно. 
Чего б еще разумного посеять? 
Стихи пишу не в стол, а сразу в урну.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

Старый боянчик:

----------


## Lampada

Из "Городка" _Два алкаша, ночью, перед входом в квартиру, первый инструктирует второго: - Я открою дверь ключём, а ты сейчас тихо-тихо! на цыпочках - заходишь, по коридору налево, там спальня, на кровати лежит моя жена - а на тумбочке, справа - открытая бутылка коньяка. тихо-тихо, чтобы она не проснулась - берёшь эту бутылку и тащишь сюда, счас мы её бухнем. понял? Через пару минут собутыльник возвращается, прижимая к груди заветную бутылку. - Слушай, а там, в спальне, возле твоей жены, на кровати какой-то хмырь спит?!!!  - Тссссс !!!! - это его бутылка!!!!_

----------


## Lampada

Сергей Михалков 
ЧЕМОДАН БЕЗ РУЧКИ  Он тащит чемодан в базарный день, с толкучки. Тот чемодан давно уже без ручки, - Его бы где-нибудь оставить по пути, Да жалко выбросить, хоть не с руки нести...  Так и в политике. Иной политикан, Что искушен в дискуссионной прыти, Своих понятий старый чемодан Не в силах выкинуть за борт больших событий.   1978

----------


## Lampada

Преподаватель литературы спрашивает студентку: - Если бы вы могли встретиться и поговорить с любым писателем, живым или мертвым, кого бы вы выбрали? - Живого...   Русский ответ на шекспировский вопрос –«Быть или не быть?» прост – «Была – не была!»

----------


## Lampada

- Вы могли бы полюбить радикала? - Ради, простите, чего?   Жена говорит мужу: "...ты же мудак. Ты такой мудак, что на конкурсе мудаков 2-е место займёшь". - "А почему не 1-е", спрашивает муж. - "Да мудак потому что"

----------


## Lampada

*Прогноз погоды в 2115 году*

----------


## wanja

Указ президента Российской Федерации Путина В.В. (совершенно секретно).
За успешную операцию по воссоединению Крымского полуострова с РФ присвоить звание Героев России товарищу Арсению Яценюку и товарищу Виктории Нуланд. Герою Советского Союза (награжденного за уничтожение военных самолетов и выведение из строя военного авианосца потенциального противника во Вьетнаме), полковнику ФСБ Джону Маккейну присвоить очередное звание генерал-майор ФСБ России и наградить орденом Дружбы Народов.
***********
Обама пригрозил бойкотом Олимпийских игр — Россия стала мировым лидером в медальном зачете... Спасибо, мистер президент) 
Обама пригрозил России санкциями — фондовый рынок рухнул и Россия по дешевке скупила ценные бумаги ведущих корпораций... Спасибо, мистер президент) 
Обама пригрозил арестовать российские активы — и деньги олигархов наконец-то стали возвращаться в Россию... Спасибо, мистер президент) 
Г-н Обама, теперь у меня к вам личная просьба... Самая сложная... Не знаю, как вы делаете, но очень хочется, чтобы Россия стала чемпионом мира по футболу)...

----------


## Ramil

Может, и баян: 
- hey
- wanna see some magic?
- yeah
- well look, you see this R?
  And now it's Я
- Impossibry!! How did you do that?
- See this N?
  N -> И
- I'll tell u this secret if u promise not to tell anybody
- I promise
- I'm Russian

----------


## Crocodile

> - Алина, что тебе подарить на 8 марта? - Крым.

 Я сегодня услышал вариант, в котором Алина написала смс-ку, что она хочет крем на 8-е марта, но сделала опечатку.

----------


## wanja

Европа каркнула во все воронье горло.
Крым выпал, с ним была Россия такова.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> что она хочет крем на 8-е марта

 Does *крем* here mean some kind of expensive cosmetic for the face, or some kind of expensive French dessert?

----------


## it-ogo

> Does *крем* here mean some kind of expensive cosmetic for the face, or some kind of expensive French dessert?

 Most probably a cosmetic, because food *крем* is not a dessert by itself but merely a dessert compound. Actually face/hand/body cosmetic cream (either cheap or expensive) is a common (even somewhat trivial) 8-th March gift to a woman.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Most probably a cosmetic, because food *крем* is not a dessert by itself but merely a dessert compound.

 Aha, thanks. I thought perhaps it might be a shortened synonym for "крем-брюле". Although, like cosmetic cream, this dessert is not necessarily expensive -- you'll pay a bit more if it's called _crème brûlée_ in a French restaurant, a bit less if it's called _flan (de leche)_ in a Mexican restaurant, although the recipes can be nearly identical -- and it wouldn't be THE gift that a woman would expect from her boyfriend or husband on 8 March (or on 14 February, in the US). 
Cosmetic cream is the sort of thing that American children might buy from their pooled pocket-money as a Mother's Day gift for mom -- while dad buys something a bit more expensive and romantic for the mother of his children. (Though generally not as expensive/romantic as her gifts on Valentine's Day, or her birthday!)

----------


## Soft sign

> Я сегодня услышал вариант, в котором Алина написала смс-ку, что она хочет крем на 8-е марта, но сделала опечатку.

 Есть ещё продолжение:  

> _Алина (размышляет)_: «Нужна ещё коляска… Боюсь даже просить».

----------


## Soft sign

Picture version: demotivatorium_ru_ja_kljanus__43018.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Picture version: demotivatorium_ru_ja_kljanus__43018.jpg

 LOL! The crème/Crimea part of the joke is just as funny in English, and it got laughs from some of my Facebook friends who don't speak Russian. 
The коляска/Аляска wordplay can't be directly translated, but I thought of a similar English pun that works well enough: 
After the small misunderstanding over the crème that Alina had wanted, Vova wasn't sure what to get his wife as a birthday gift. So he decided to seek the opinion of Alina's close British friend, Rosemary.
"Vat you tink Alina vants for birzday?", he said in English.
Rosemary wasn't sure: "Hmmm, maybe *I'll ask her*?"
Two days later, Sarah Palin became the first American woman to shoot a Russian paratrooper in her own backyard... 
Let's see if I can make that work in Russian, too: 
После ошибки с "кремом" и "Крымом", Вова не знает, что подарить Алине на день рождения. Итак он обратил к Розмэри, подружке-английской Алины.
"Vat you tink Alina vants for birthday?" -- говорил Путин, по-английски.
Розмери подумала и говорит: “Hmmm, I don't know — maybe *I’ll ask her*?” 
Спустя два дня, Сара Пэйлин становится первой американкой, которая застрела русского десантника на своём двору!

----------


## Throbert McGee

PS. Can one say на моём/нашем порогу with the meaning "at my/our (very) doorstep" (we wouldn't say "threshold" in this context), as an approximate synonym for "на моём двору"?  
In the figurative sense, as when referring to an invader who is dangerously close, you can use "yard" (with or without "front" or "back") more or less interchangeably with "doorstep." 
"Threshold" pretty much always implies a literal or figurative *crossing* of the порог, not when someone is merely sitting on or near it.

----------


## Paul G.

На своем порог*е*
На своем двор*е* 
Застрелить прямо на крыльце/пороге [своего дома].

----------


## Basil77

> После ошибки с "кремом" и "Крымом", Вова не знает, что подарить Алине на день рождения. Итак, он обратился к Розмари, английской подружке Алины.
> "Vat you tink Alina vants for birthday?" -- спросил Путин, по-английски.
> Розмари подумала и говорит: “Hmmm, I don't know — maybe *I’ll ask her*?” 
> Спустя два дня_ Сара Пэйлин становится первой американкой, которая застрелила русского десантника у себя во дворе!

 ...

----------


## Soft sign

> После ошибки с "кремом" и "Крымом", Вова не знает, что подарить Алине на день рождения. Итак он обратился к Розмэри, подружке-английской английской подружке or англичанке — подружке Алины.
> "Vat you tink Alina vants for birthday?" -- говорил сказал or спросил Путин, по-английски.
> Розмери подумала и говорит: “Hmmm, I don't know — maybe *I’ll ask her*?” 
> Спустя два дня, Сара Пэйлин становится первой американкой, которая застрелила русского десантника на своём дворуе (or «у себя во дворе»)!

 
PS: опоздал…

----------


## Lampada

Сейчас модно пренебрежительно отзываться о ночных клубах. Почти так же модно, как несколько лет назад было модно тусить. А я люблю ходить в них. Люблю долго выбирать место для отрыва. Изучать его по фотографиям на сайте. По слухам, рекомендациям знакомых, отрывочным сообщениям на форумах. А потом, когда уже решено и всеми одобрено, собрать большую компанию друзей и подруг. И, вперед! Уже на входе охватывает лёгкая дрожь предвкушения. Из-за стен почти на грани слышимости пробиваются басы. Строгий фэйсконтроль. Но наша тусовка достаточно известна и со входом проблем никогда не бывает. И, вот - клуб! Врываешься на танцпол, и музыка входит в тебя. Вокруг праздник, кипение жизни, веселье, алкоголь и не только. И ты делаешь большой вдох, пытаясь всё это обьять и прочувствовать где-то внутри. Задерживаешь дыхание на секунду. И из груди рвётся крик:  -Наркоконтроль! Выключите музыку! Приготовьте документы для проверки.    - Я им повторяю по двадцать раз одно и то же, а эти идиоты сидят со стеклянными глазами и я вижу, что ничего они не понимают и не собираются понимать! - Да у меня на работе то же самое... - Вы тоже преподаёте? - Нет, я бармен.   
Женщина может бесконечно смотреть на три вещи, а в итоге купить семь...   
- Скажи, как будет по-украински синхрофазотрон?
- Шо?
- Боже, какой прекрасный лаконичный язык!

----------


## Serge_spb

Почему-то запомнился один анекдот из американского детектива, прочитанного лет 10 назад. С тех пор часто вспоминаю, когда кто-то говорит "опять" (облажались, не сумели, не получилось и тд.)  ::  
- 
На крыше строящегося небоскреба начинается обед у строителей.
Один из них разворачивает сверток:
- А, с сыром, - и разочарованно бросает его вниз с небоскреба.
Разворачивает следующий сверток:
- О! С говядиной!
Со смаком уплетает этот бутерброд.
Разворачивает третий сверток:
- А, опять с сыром. НЕ-НА-ВИ-ЖУ!- берет и швыряет его вниз.
Коллега его спрашивает:
- Слушай, ты сколько лет женат?
- Двадцать.
- И что, неужели за 20 лет твоя жена не узнала, что ты любишь бутерброды с
говядиной, а с сыром - ненавидишь? Почему же она тебе заворачивает
бутерброды с сыром?
- Ты мою жену не трожь! Бутерброды я сам себе готовлю!!!

----------


## Ramil

Янукович был агентом Путина и желал погубить Украину, но его свергли агенты Путина из "Правого сектора", желающие погубить Украину, и тогда к власти пришли агенты Путина - олигархи и продажные чиновники, желающие погубить Украину, но против этого восстали агенты Путина на Востоке, желающие погубить Украину, но им помешала агент Путина Юлия Тимошенко, желающая погубить Украину.

----------


## Lampada

Прапорщик построил солдат и командует: - Всем поднять левую ногу! Кто-то все-таки поднял правую ногу и две ноги оказались рядом. - Что за хулиганство! - орёт прапорщик. - Кто поднял обе ноги?     - Почему наш ребенок так орёт? Чего он хочет? - Орать он хочет!     Сильный туман, женщина едет, ориентируясь по габаритам впереди идущей машины. Та вдруг резко останавливается и женщина, естественно, въезжает ей в зад, выскакивает из машины и бежит к водителю. - Какого чёрта вы так резко тормозите!? - Простите, но я заехал в свой гараж...   - Доктор, сколько мне осталось? - А сколько у вас осталось?   Раньше я рассказывал людям о своих проблемах. Потом решил, что не стоит поднимать им настроение таким способом.  
Я не хотел Вас обидеть... Но получилось классно!

----------


## wanja

Чтобы не проспать ничего важного, Александр Герцен обычно заводил декабристов на шесть утра..
******************
Даже не интересно общаться с человеком, eсли долг отдать ему нужно было еще неделю назад.
*************
Стадии роста бороды:
1. Секси.
2. Неделя в запое.
3. Морской капитан.
4. Военнопленный.
5. Бомж.
6. Волшебник. 
**************
- Слышал новость? Украина опять бунтует.
- А в чём дело-то? Ведь они же царя своего сами прогнали.
- Да что царь! Теперь вот говорят, что и самозванцы - тоже не настоящие...

----------


## it-ogo

Группа депутатов Госдумы потребовала запретить советский мультик про Винни-Пуха. Во-первых, Кролик там омерзительно похож на Яценюка. А во-вторых, сама история про то, как Медведь залез без приглашения к означенному Кролику, сожрал там все, но не смог вылезти и застрял в неприличной позе - навевает какие-то неправильные ассоциации...

----------


## Basil77

> Группа депутатов Госдумы потребовала запретить советский мультик про Винни-Пуха. Во-первых, Кролик там омерзительно похож на Яценюка. А во-вторых, сама история про то, как Медведь залез без приглашения к означенному Кролику, сожрал там все, но не смог вылезти и застрял в неприличной позе - навевает какие-то неправильные ассоциации...

 Смешно. Нет, правда. Радует, когда с "другой стороны баррикад" появляется вот такой креатив вместо призывов убивать и мочить.

----------


## it-ogo

> Смешно. Нет, правда. Радует, когда с "другой стороны баррикад" появляется вот такой креатив вместо призывов убивать и мочить.

 Украина традиционно завалена такого рода креативом. Чтобы постоянно не напарываться на него надо воистину знать места.

----------


## Basil77

> Украина традиционно завалена такого рода креативом. Чтобы постоянно не напарываться на него надо воистину знать места.

 А вот это уже гадость, а никакой не креатив. В комментах активно обсуждается, что выгоднее сначала вырезать почки на продажу, а остальное сдать Кало-мойскому. Менталитет у некоторых уже действительно "Еуропэйский", нам тут, в кацапской орде, не понять. Фу, мерзость какая.

----------


## Lampada

> А вот это уже гадость, а никакой не креатив. В комментах активно обсуждается, что выгоднее сначала вырезать почки на продажу, а остальное сдать Кало-мойскому. Менталитет у некоторых уже действительно "Еуропэйский", нам тут, в кацапской орде, не понять. Фу, мерзость какая.

 Eto, chto nazuvaetsya samomoderatsiya! Odobryayu! I *nikakogo* perehoda  na licnnosti.

----------


## Basil77

> Eto, chto nazuvaetsya samomoderatsiya! Odobryayu! I nikakogo perehoda  na licnnosti.

 Лампада, Господь с тобой! Какой переход на личности? Это мы тут сидим, извини за выражение, задницами на тёплых диванах, а у человека под окном стреляют из автоматического оружия. Я, кстати, считаю что ты за дело Пауля забанила. Нельзя быть таким злым. Политика - политикой, но есть всё-таки общечеловеческие ценности. Доброта, как это ни банально. Злость, ненависть - плохо, уважение к личности, умение услышать и понять собеседника, умение уважать мнение, даже если оно тебе не нравится - хорошо. Мне кажется, это всё настолько элементарно, что в пояснениях не нуждается.

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, Господь с тобой! Какой переход на личности? Это мы тут сидим, извини за выражение, задницами на тёплых диванах, а у человека под окном стреляют из автоматического оружия. Я, кстати, считаю что ты за дело Пауля забанила. Нельзя быть таким злым. Политика - политикой, но есть всё-таки общечеловеческие ценности. Доброта, как это ни банально. Злость, ненависть - плохо, уважение к личности, умение услышать и понять собеседника, умение уважать мнение, даже если оно тебе не нравится - хорошо. Мне кажется, это всё настолько элементарно, что в пояснениях не нуждается.

 Слушай, Васёк, ты сарказм что-ли у меня усмотрел, так нет его там, я на полном серьёзе восхитилась:  вот можно же смотреть по-разному на вещи и при этом по-человечески, без подъ**ок, общаться. И модератор при таком раскладе вообще не нужен.

----------


## wanja

Реклама:
- Говорят, вас в городе химией всякой травят? Так я вам свое привез, деревенское. Вот вам белена, цикута, болиголов...
*********
Когда-то давно наша планета была населена зомби, а потом случился человекоапокалипсис...

----------


## wanja

Госдеп: США не согласились с результатами хоккейного матча.
США сообщили о категорическом несогласии с так называемой "победой" сборной России в матче на чемпионате мира по хоккею.
Об этом заявила спикер Государственного департамента США Дж.Псаки:
"Этот матч не имел ничего общего с настоящим хоккеем. В 21 веке нельзя играть в хоккей так, как будто на дворе век 20-й. Имперские амбиции сборной России наглядно продемонстрированы в самих методах ведения игры, как это было в худшие годы существования СССР: грязная шайбовая карусель, которую устроила команда России в ворота сборной США и блокирование демократических шайб в свои ворота, это попытка пересмотра сложившегося статуса-кво и угроза общеевропейской безопасности."
При этом Дж. Псаки на вопрос журналиста уточнила, что не знает, что такое карусель, но так написано в ее тексте и она уверена, что это нечто ужасное и несовместимое с общечеловеческими ценностями: "У нас нет никаких сомнений, что за всем этим стоит Россия. Об этом говорит и недавнее участие Путина в матче так называемой "Ночной хоккейной лиги", где он лично забросил 6 шайб в ворота противника. Теперь становится очевиден весь его кровавый замысел, все это было спланировано Россией с самого начала." Она также заявила, что президент Обама выразил глубокую обеспокоенность результатами игры и заявил, что "Россия сейчас уже не только находится на неправильной стороне истории, но также и на неправильной стороне географии, физики и даже фикультуры."
Также она сообщила,что против игроков сборной России немедленно будут введены экономические санкции: "Мы, совместно с нашими европейскими партнерами во всем мире, приняли решение о введении немедленных обширных экономических санкций против лиц непосредственно причастных к произошедшему. Россия дорого заплатит за это. Нами принято тяжелое решение: все дисконтные карты игроков сборной России в европейских и американских сетях спортивных магазинов Reebok, Nike, Adidas будут заморожены вплоть до ближайших сезонных распродаж. Исполнители имперских замыслов должны понимать, что они не останутся в стороне." Отдельно г-жа Псаки отметила демонстративно сбритую, в знак протеста против Евровидения, бороду хоккеиста Овечкина: "Это протест против общеевропейских ценностей, против выбора Европы! В 21 веке нельзя просто так взять и сбрить бороду если тебе что-то не нравится! Это недопустимо, бороду следует немедленно возвратить!"
Позднее стало известно, что 6-й флот США будет немедленно переброшен к берегам Белоруссии для укрепления безопасности во время проведения чемпионата мира. Отсутствие у Белоруссии берегов, видимо, не смущает представителей Белого дома.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Фразы дирижеров или как ругаются интеллигентные люди:*  
Остались всего три репетиции до позора! 
Смотрите одним глазом в партию, а двумя на меня! 
Вы так фамильярно всё это играете, как будто лично с Прокофьевым пили! 
Я скажу вам сейчас, какие тут ноты, – вы очень удивитесь. 
Это вам не симфонический оркестр, здесь в толпе не спрячешься, надо играть чисто! 
Надо сыграть так, словно вы немножко выпили и никуда не спешите. 
Альты, куда вы лезете? И ладно бы что-то приличное лезло, а то фа-диез! 
Ребята, это ведь «кукушки звуки», а не приближение вражеской авиации! 
И если кто-то сыграл фальшиво, главное – успеть посмотреть с укором на соседа. 
Не захлебнитесь в собственном таланте! 
Пронумеруйте такты, а то глаза могут сместиться, а цифры нет! 
Дома прийти и заниматься так, чтоб вся семья у тебя умела это играть… 
Женский хор! Спойте вместе со своими мозгами. 
Это произведение вы должны были впитать с молоком преподавателя! 
Мендельсона надо играть без «мендельсовщины». 
Уберите свой маникюр с грифа! 
Перестаньте пялиться в декольте флейтистки, там нет нот, ваша партия на пюпитре! 
Это ж надо так ненавидеть друг друга, чтоб так играть! 
Почему вам в детстве не объяснили, чем труба отличается от пионерского горна? 
Шостакович не был боксером, но за такую игру он воскрес бы и набил вам морду! 
Если вы ещё раз так сыграете первую цифру, я убью всех вас по очереди, похороню, отсижу, а потом наберу новый оркестр! 
Вы не боитесь выходить на второе отделение? Скажите спасибо, что в консерваторию ходят интеллигенты. А то пролетарии встали бы со своих мест и набили всем вам морду за такую игру! 
Не надо так терзать арфу и путать ее с пьяным мужем! 
Я знаю, что вы все меня ненавидите. Теперь подумайте, как к вам должен относиться я? 
Мне не место с вами в одной музыке! 
Второй тромбон, я хочу вам пожелать, чтоб на ваших похоронах так играли! 
От себя попробуйте дуть! У меня такое впечатление, что вам ещё в музыкальной школе не объяснили направление потока воздуха в мундштуке! 
Была б моя воля, я воспользовался этой палочкой так, чтобы у вас возобновилась проходимость воздуха в организме! 
Я обещаю вам трудоустройство в подземном переходе, и лично договорюсь с ментами и бандитами, чтоб вас не трогали. Но за прохожих я не ручаюсь. 
Вам бы вместо саксофона - бензопилу "Дружба" в руки. Звук тот же, а денег больше! 
У вас очень красивые, сильные руки. Положите инструмент и задушите себя ими, не глумитесь над музыкой! 
Придёте домой, передайте мои соболезнования вашей жене. Как можно спать с таким неритмичным человеком? 
Я прекращаю всякие церемонии и с сегодняшнего дня начну вас учить любить, если не меня, то хотя бы музыку!

----------


## Lampada

Не знакомлюсь, не даю номер, не соглашаюсь на свидания, но уважаю ваш выбор. 
От любви до ненависти один шаг. Один шаг грязными ботинками по чистому белому ковру. 
Я бы победила себя, но тогда я проиграю. 
Никто не любит меня так, как мой холодильник. Когда он меня видит, он так и светится! 
Только-только начала восстанавливаться нормальная интимная жизнь, как опять подключили Интернет... 
Он постоянно сеял добро. То мобильник посеет, то ключи, то портмоне. 
Последняя возможность получить второй шанс. 
Ваши вопросы загоняют меня в гугл.

----------


## Wowik

http://этопрачечная.рф

----------


## Basil77

4 мая 1626 года индейцы продали голландским колонистам остров Манхэттен  за пуговицы, бусы и прочую бижутерию на общую сумму в 24 доллара. Эта  сделка считалась самой невыгодной в истории вплоть до 11 декабря 2013  года, когда помощник госсекретаря США Виктория Нуланд приобрела у  туземцев территорию Украины в обмен на пакетик с печеньями, булочками и  хлебом.

----------


## Lampada

Женщина постоянно путала противозачаточные таблетки с успокоительными. Теперь у нее куча детей, но её это совершенно не волнует.  Скажи мне, чей Крым, и я скажу, кто ты.

----------


## Lampada

- Доктор, у меня грипп, что вы мне посоветуете? - Отойдите от меня подальше!

----------


## Lampada

_Половина правды — целая ложь.  
Хорошо молчать труднее, чем хорошо говорить.  
Сначала измени себя — потом меняй других. 
Пусть пред тобой закрыты все врата, дверь милосердия всё же открыта.  
Злоба превращает умного в дурака.  
Не так хорошо с деньгами, как плохо без них._   Ч_еловек красив и прекрасен, пока не поднимет кулак. 
Кричит тот, кого не слушают.  
От злобы стареют, от смеха молодеют.  
   Мир исчезнет не оттого, что много людей, а оттого, что много нелюдей.  
 Никому не завидуй: у каждого своя порция горя. _ _Родители учат детей разговаривать, дети родителей — молчать.  
Война — это большое болото: легко влезть, но трудно выбраться. 
 Выбирая из двух зол, пессимист выберет оба. _ _  Десять друзей вроде бы мало, а один враг — много. 
Селёдки хватает на десятерых, а курицы почти на двоих. 
Лучше плохая заплатка, чем хорошая дырка. _ _ Вор от вора избавляется. 
Где какой бедолага, то уже мой родственник._

----------


## Lampada

- Алло, привет, дорогая, ты где? - Привет, я дома. Спать собираюсь. А ты? - А я с тобой рядом в баре, за соседним столиком бухаю.   Чтобы меня не разнесло, я не ем после шести вечера и не курю на бензоколонке.   Если мужчина молчит, значит задумался.  А если женщина молчит, что-то задумала.

----------


## Alex_krsk

- Мамочка, а ангелы летают? 
- Да, доченька, летают. 
- А наш папа, назвал соседку ангелом, когда она полетит? 
- Минут через 10...

----------


## Eric C.

> - Мамочка, а ангелы летают? 
> - Да, доченька, летают. 
> - А наш папа, назвал соседку ангелом, когда она полетит? 
> - Минут через 10...

 Вовочка застал родителей за "этим самым", и спрашивает, "Что вы делаете?"; его отец говорит, "Ну помнишь ты хотел братика? Вот я твоей маме его и ввожу"; на следующий день отец Вовочки приходит домой и видит что Вовочка плачет в своей комнате. Он спрашивает что случилось. Вовочка говорит, "Ты вчера маме братика вводил-вводил, а сегодня пришел дядя Вася и съел его!"

----------


## wanja

Папа говорит детям:
- Дети, я еду в комадировку в Ленинград. Если вы хотите, чтобы я вам что-нибудь оттуда привез, сочините об этом стишок.
Аня:
- Папа едет в Ленинград. 
Папа купит шоколад.
- Молодец, Аня! Теперь ты, Петя.
- Папа едет в Ленинград.
Папа купит автомат.
- Молодец Петя! Теперь ты, Вовочка.
- Папа едет в Ленинград.
Папа купит мне мопед.
- Ну, во-первых, не в рифму, во-вторых, мопед - как то многовато.
-Ну, ладно.
Папа едет в Ленинград.
Мамин хахаль будет рад.
Мамин хахаль - наш сосед.
Папа купит мне мопед!

----------


## Eric C.

Two friends lay on a beach and got their asses sunburned. When they come over to the first guy's house, he suggests they sit in sour cream for a while so that it can get healed faster. While they're sitting on the buckets, the first guy's sister comes in, and stares at the picture she sees for a moment, and then says, "Wow, I've seen many times how you men shoot it out, but this is the first time I see how you reload!"

----------


## Alex_krsk

> Two friends lay on a beach and got their asses sunburned. When they come over to the first guy's house, he suggests they sit in sour cream for a while so that it can get healed faster. While they're sitting on the buckets, the first guy's sister comes in, and stares at the picture she sees for a moment, and then says, "Wow, I've seen many times how you men shoot it out, but this is the first time I see how you reload!"

 К какому из определений в названии темы этот сногсшибательно смешной перл можно отнести? Интересно.

----------


## Eric C.

> К какому из определений в названии темы этот сногсшибательно смешной перл можно отнести? Интересно.

 Ну может быть, смешные истории в шуточных стишках?  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Two friends lay on a beach and got their asses sunburned. When they come over to the first guy's house, he suggests they sit in sour cream for a while so that it can get healed faster.

 This reminded me of an old joke that probably can't be translated from English: 
Q. Why did God make semen white and urine yellow? 
A. So that men would know whether they're coming or going. 
(Note: Women are fond of this joke because "to not know whether one is coming or going" is a standard expression meaning "to be ignorant, foolish, crazy".)   

> смешные истории в шуточных стишках

 It's been said that "there are good limericks, and there are clean limericks, but there are no good, clean limericks." (I'm 90% sure that there must be at least one limerick with this same "coming/going" wordplay as above, but I can't think of it right now. )

----------


## Eric C.

> It's been said that "there are good limericks, and there are clean limericks, but there are no good, clean limericks." (I'm 90% sure that there must be at least one limerick with this same "coming/going" wordplay as above, but I can't think of it right now. )

 _There once was a man from East Kent 
Whose tool was so long that it bent 
To save her some trouble 
He folded it double 
And instead of coming he went_

----------


## Lampada

_- Папа, папа! Купи собаку... ну купи... - Отстань, сынок, я занят. - Ну, купи собаку!..
- Отстань говорю - иди вон маме продай!_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Одностишья Владимира Семёнова.  
    1. Да как вы смеете?!! Ну, разве что за двести... 
2. Мне стали сниться вещие кошмары... 
3. Ум, честь и совесть как-то перегрызлись... 
4. - Любимая, не плачь... Найдём тебе мужчину. 
5. Да, невесёлым получился некролог... 
6. Быть честным хочется... Но меньше, чем богатым. 
7. - Вам колыбельную сыграть на барабане? 
8. Поизносилось то, в чём мама родила... 
9. - Красивая у вас нога... А где вторая? 
10. Душа пробила пятки и сбежала... 
11. - У вас, мадам, срок годности истёк. 
12. Честь девичью блюла. Но не со всеми... 
13.. И жить не хочется, и застрелиться лень... 
14. - По морде получили? Распишитесь. 
15. - Я вас пристрою в лучший из миров... 
16. День выборов. Народ забюллетенил... 
17. - Не демонстрируй всем свою фригидность. 
18. - Как ваши ягодицы вам к лицу! 
19. - Поплачься мне, майор, в бронежилетку. 
20. - К чему вам в вашем возрасте здоровье? 
21. - Не надо провожать. Мы сами доползём. 
22. Как говорится, победителей не садят… 
23. - Нет, в этой позе я до свадьбы не могу. 
24. Он, наконец, проврался в депутаты... 
25. Не надо инсценировать раздумья. 
26. - Я не бездомный! Я живу в воздушном замке. 
27. - Как много времени потрачено на жизнь!.. 
28. Она ломаться отказалась наотрез… 
29. С годами у меня всё больше черт лица... 
30. - Смеяться - вы последний? Я за вами. 
31. А у неё родился сын полка... 
32. Её увидев, встал я. Но не весь... 
33. Особая примета: импотент. 
34. - Кто скорчил вам такую рожу? 
35. - И не кидайтесь на меня без парашюта! 
36. - Пусть дрянь. Зато смотри, как много! 
37. - Ты тянешь лишь на секс-петарду.... 
38. Тряхнули стариной. Посыпался песок... 
39. - Я эту ноту вроде где-то слышал... 
40. - Подержите мой хвост пистолетом... 
41. - Чтоб столько съесть, мне нужно подкрепиться. 
42. И только ёлки ненавидят Новый год... 
43. Я - как Вселенная. Ужасно одинок... 
44. - Смертельно спать хочу! Но не с кем... 
45. Её ушли в декретный отпуск... 
46. - Хочешь дать мне в морду? В очередь, дружок. 
47. - Я отказала вам совсем не наотрез! 
48. - А ну-ка, больной, подышите на ладан!.. 
49. - Но я не все ещё приличия нарушил! 
50. - Сейчас я расшатаю вам здоровье! 
51. - Для полного счастья хотелось бы выжить... 
52. - Украсьте мир отсутствием своим... 
53. Как много интересного на стыке двух полов!.. 
54. В стране расцвёл ура-идиотизм… 
55. - Мне этой бабы даже на ночь не хватило! 
56. А алименты он платил натурой... 
57. - Я не считал. Но, кажется, ни разу... 
58. - Домой ползите. И не шаркайте бровями. 
59. - Вот негодяи! Помогают лишь деньгами. 
60. - Я в том, что прав, совсем не виноват. 
61. Согласен я уж и на фигу с маслом.... 
62. А он погиб при исполнении бюджета... 
63. - Я это вам ещё не сильно отдалась! 
64. Устал я... Целый день бродил по свету. 
65. - А не могли бы вы, мадам, молчать потише? 
66. - Да, напортачено тут профессионально... 
67. Его переполняло чувство меры... 
68. - Напрасно, девушка, вы корчите мне глазки. 
69. А выжить он не догадался... 
70. - Она ещё ребёнок?! А такой грудной.... 
71. Едой пахнуло... Зажурчали слюни... 
72. - А за здравие - вставляйте эти свечи. 
73. Пошёл в деддом. Маразма набираться. 
74. - Не плачь, солдат! Возьмём тебя в спецназ... 
75. Храните деньги в нашем общаке! 
76. - Мы сделаем прошлое светлым! 
77. Страна дошла до твёрдой ручки. 
78. - Нет слов, чтоб повторить - что он сказал. 
79. - Люби меня, мой милый, сколько влезет... 
80. Ударь харизмой по электорату! 
81. - Вам не к лицу иметь такую рожу... 
82. - Засиделась я в уличных девках... 
83. - Да я из пушки попадаю белке в глаз!    
     84. - Я верю в Бога! Он сумеет… 
85. - На чёрную ночь я «Виагру» храню… 
86. - Я - многолюб. Но, к сожаленью, одночлен... 
87. - Расскажу о вас всё! И не только... 
88. - Да нет, мы - негры... Просто выцвели на солнце... 
89. Вот и ко мне пришло издохновение... 
90. - Спокойной ночи вам! И вечных снов... 
91. - А быть моим врагом - врагу не пожелаю!.. 
92. Хранил молчание. Но - зря. Не пригодилось… 
93. Нас, гениев, всего один на свет

----------


## Lampada

_Беседуют англичанин, француз и русский. Англичанин: - У нас произношение трудное. Мы говорим "Инаф", а пишем "Enough". Француз: - О-ля-ля, у нас-то как сложно! Мы говорим "Бордо" а пишем "Bordeaux". Русский: - Да это всё пустяки. Мы говорим: "Чё?", а пишем: "Повторите, пожалуйста".  
Русский язык очень краткий и лаконичный. Например, надпись "Здесь были туристы из России" состоит всего из трёх букв...  
Льюис Кэролл, проезжая по России, записал чудное русское слово "защищающихся" (thоsе whо рrоtесt thеmsеlvеs, как он пометил в дневнике).
Вид этого слова вызывает ужас...
zаshtshееshtshауоуshtshееkhsуа.
Ни один англичанин или американец это слово произнести не в состоянии..  
Никогда иностранцам не понять, как это можно "начистить репу двум хренам", или "настучать по тыкве двум перцам".  
В зависимости от интонации одно матерное слово автомеханика Петрова может означать до 50 различных деталей и приспособлений.  
борщ пересолила = с солью переборщила.  
Роскомнадзор составил список запрещенных в СМИ слов, но не может их опубликовать.  
Даже если вы знаете пятнадцать иностранных языков, русский вам всё равно необходим.
Мало ли что: упадёте или что-нибудь тяжёлое на ногу уроните.  
Странный этот русский язык! Пирожок - единственное число, а полпирожка - множественное.
Смотри: "Нафига мне ТВОЙ пирожок?" или "Нафига мне ТВОИ полпирожка?  
Странности русского языка: девичник - женская вечеринка, а бабник - любвеобильный мужчина.  
Муж с женой поссорились, ругаются, кричат.
Она ему резко заявляет:
- А теперь стих!
Он ошеломлённо спрашивает:
- Какой стих?
- Стих - это глагол! Сел и стих, придурок!..  
Перед нами стол. На столе стакан и вилка. Что они делают? Стакан стоит, а вилка лежит.
Если мы воткнем вилку в столешницу, вилка будет стоять.
То есть стоят вертикальные предметы, а лежат горизонтальные?
Добавляем на стол тарелку и сковороду.  Они вроде горизонтальные, но на столе стоят.
Теперь положим тарелку в сковородку. Там она лежит, а ведь на столе стояла.
Может быть, стоят предметы готовые к использованию?
Нет, вилка–то готова была, когда лежала.
Теперь на стол залезает кошка. Она может стоять, сидеть и лежать.
Если в плане стояния и лежания она как–то лезет в логику "вертикальный–горизонталь  ный", то сидение — это новое свойство. Сидит она на попе.
Теперь на стол села птичка. Она на столе сидит, но сидит на ногах, а не на попе. Хотя вроде бы должна стоять. Но стоять она не может вовсе.
Но если мы убьём бедную птичку и сделаем чучело, оно будет на столе стоять.
Может показаться, что сидение — атрибут живого, но сапог на ноге тоже сидит, хотя он не живой и не имеет попы.
Так что, поди ж пойми, что стоит, что лежит, а что сидит.
А мы ещё удивляемся, что иностранцы считают наш язык сложным и сравнивают с китайским._

----------


## Wowik

OdpFctWYNGM.jpg

----------


## wanja

Коктейль "Идиот":
50 мл коньяка "Hеnnеssу Privаtе Rеsеrvе" 1865 года и 150 мл "кока-колы".  
Коктейль "Полный идиот":
250 мл коньяка "Hеnnеssу Privаtе Rеsеrvе" 1865 года и 50 мл "кока-колы"

----------


## iCake

suCipji0fn0.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*Funny translations from English into Russian:*  • No smoking! — Пиджаки не вешать!  • Can You hear me? — Ты можешь меня здесь?  • Undressed custom model — Голая таможенная модель  • Manicure — Деньги лечат 
• Let it be — Давайте есть пчёл 
• I’m just asking — Я всего лишь король жоп 
• I have been there — У меня там фасоль 
• God only knows — Единственный нос бога 
• We are the champions — Мы шампиньоны 
• Do You feel alright? — Ты справа всех знаешь? 
• Bye bye baby, baby good bye — Купи купи ребенка, ребенок хорошая покупка 
• To be or not to be? — Пчеле или не пчеле? 
• I fell in love — Я свалился в любовь. 
• Just in case — Только в портфеле 
• I will never give up — Меня никогда не стошнит 
• Oh dear — Ах олень. 
• I saw my Honey today — Я пилил мой мед сегодня 
• I’m going to make you mine — Я иду копать тебе шахту 
• May God be with you — Майская божья пчёлка с тобой 
• Finnish people — Конченные люди 
• Bad influence — Плохая простуда 
• Phone seller — Позвони продавцу 
• Good products — Бог на стороне уток 
• Truly yours — Ваш Трули 
• Let’s have a party — Давайте организуем партию 
• Watch out! — Посмотри снаружи! 
• I know his story well — Я знаю его исторический колодец 
• Press space bar to continue — Космический бар прессы продолжает 
• I’ll be back — Я буду спиной 
• Copyright — Скопировано правильно 
• Sleep well — Сонный колодец 
• Hungry like the wolf — Венгры любят волков 
• He was fired from the company — Его фирма сгорела 
• Stop the violence! — Пусть скрипки помолчат! 
• Spirit is strong, but the flesh is weak — Водка ничего, а мясо протухло. 
• Give up smoking — Дай закурить! 
• By the way — Купи дорогу 
• Wicked design — Злобный дизайн 
• Birds in the skies — Птицы на лыжах 
• Are you afraid? — Ты что, Фрейд? 
• Showtime — Покажи мне время 
• I love you baby — Я люблю вас, бабы! 
• Are these exercises difficult? — No, lungs. — Это трудные упражнения? — Нет, лёгкие.  
• — How do you do? — That’s all right. — Как ты это делаешь? — Да всё правой.

----------


## maxmixiv

а куда же остальное делось? 
Он перевел дух и сделал ей предложение - He translated the spirit and made her a sentence. 
The troops were marching - Трупы маршировали. 
I'm just kidding. - Я всего лишь рожаю ребенка. 
- Unfortunately, we didn't have enough manpower to apprehend them.
- К сожалению, нам не хватило мужской силы, чтобы их захватить. 
-So, are you runnin' for president?
- Так ты чего, бегаешь за президентом? 
as well - как хорошо! 
You can stay here overnight - Можете постоять здесь ночью. 
Летучие мыши - flying mouses 
Физическое лицо - physical face
Юридическое лицо - juridical face 
I'm not a woman you can trust - Я не женщина, поверь мне. 
A naked conductor ran along the roof — Голый кондуктор бежал по крыше 
All by myself — Всё покупаю сам 
I have just saw your balance sheet — Видел я ваш баланс... так себе баланс 
No need to run — Нет, надо бежать! 
To kill a man — Человек, злоупотребляющий текилой

----------


## wanja

Христианин считает, что учение мусульман ошибочно.
Мусульманин считает, что учение христиан ошибочно.
Атеист считает, что они оба правы.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

*Людям о Ледях* 
Одна Леди заказала на завтрак сыр «Тет-де-муан», но ей принесли обычный «Костромской».
- Какое же вы быдло.. – сказала дворецкому Леди, откусив кусочек сыра. - Не мог потоньше порезать чтоле, баклан?
И дворецкий понял, что для Леди главное – утонченность.  
Одна Леди пятьдесят раз упала в грязь по дороге домой.
- Леди! - ахнул дворецкий, открывая дверь.
- С головы до ног. – мрачно кивнула Леди.  
Одна Леди всегда ковыряла в носу в перчатках.
Потому что холеные пальчики и ухоженные ногти – главный признак настоящей Леди.  
Одна Леди стырила в государственном учреждении огнетушитель.
- Стильная штучка, вы понимаете? – объясняла она полисмену. – Стиль – это очень важно для Настоящей Леди.
Полисмен гладил ее по бедру и был с ней полностью согласен.  
- Леди. Она настоящая Леди! – шептались Джентльмены. – Мы тут о сексе вовсю болтаем, а она молчит. Как будто не слышит.
- Слышит. Она покраснела, видите? – возражали другие Джентльмены
Леди действительно не слышала всех этих похабников. «... а потом я изобью тебя спиннингом и проколю тебе соски, раб!» - дописала она смс и укоризненно посмотрела на Джентльменов.
Джентльменам стало стыдно.  
- Леди! Леди! – сказали Джентльмены одной Леди. – Как вы можете ездить верхом без седла? Это недостойно такой утонченной Леди, как вы!
- За кого вы меня принимаете! – возмутилась Леди. – В седле я. Просто седла под задницей не видно.
- Птьфуй! Стыдно, Джентльмены– возмущенно сплюнула леди и спешилась, чтоб продемонстрировать седло.
Лошадь облегченно вздохнула. Джентльмены смущенно, не поднимая глаз, пялились на зад Леди. 
- Леди Виндзор и с ней опять какой-то мужик! – торжественно объявил герольд.
- Леди Виндзор, леди Виндзор... – перешептывались Джентльмены.
- Какой-то мужик, какой-то мужик... – перешептывались Леди.
- Леди Виндзор и с ней опять какой-то мужик! – повторно объявил герольд.
- Тихо, тихо!! – шикали все друг на друга.
- Леди Виндзор и с ней опять какой-то мужик! – в третий раз объявил герольд.
- Подожди, мляяя. – закричала Леди Виндзор из фойе. – Переобуваемся мы!!
- Настоящая Леди может себе позволить быть экстравагантной! – завистливо простонали Леди в зале.  
- Что это за странную фигуру вы мне показываете? – поинтересовался Джентльмен у Леди.
- Это я вам Фак показываю. Средним пальцем. – пояснила Леди. – Просто я при этом еще и манерно отставляю мизинчик.  
Джентльмен самозабвенно хлюпал своим пятичасовым чаем, не обращая никакого внимания на осуждающие взгляды Леди.
- Хорошая сегодня погода, не так ли? – спросила Леди и швырнула сахарницей в голову Джентльмена.
- Уыыыааайййяя! – взвыл Джентльмен. – Озверели вы, мэм, что ли?
- А что мне было делать? – тихо произнесла Леди. – Леди же не может делать резких замечаний за столом. Вы не передадите мне сахар?
Джентльмен поднял с пола два куска сахара и передал их Леди.
- Мерси. – недовольно пробурчала Леди. – Не могли что ли щипцами сахар с пола поднять?  
- У настоящей Леди должны быть признаки ума на лице. – укоризненно сказал Джентльмен. – А у вас пудра только.
- У настоящего Джентльмена сейчас на лице травма будет. – пообещала Леди и выплюнула беломорину.

----------


## wanja

В интернете ширится борьба с матом. Теперь роботы заменяют на знаки % все матерные буквосочетания внутри любых слов. Федерация гр%%%% уже подумывает о смене названия своего вида спорта.
*******
По мнению Госдепа и ЕС, эти русские совсем обнаглели: плюнешь в морду - драться лезут.
*********
Утром хорошо просыпается только сахарный песок мимо чашки.
********
- У Японии и США дружественные отношения?
- Да.
- Но США сбросили на Японию две атомные бомбы.
- Предлагаете и нам, э ..., наладить отношения?

----------


## wanja

Группа опытных археологов во время раскопок нашла группу неопытных.
*********
Адреналин, страх, инфаркт - это когда в детстве тебе говорят: "тебя мама искала"

----------


## Lampada

Жена приходит с сумкой, проходит в зал: — Дорогой, это вот тебе. Выкладывает из сумки пиво, рыбу, раков. — А чего ты, милый, футбол не смотришь? Тебе приготовить какую-нибудь вкусняшку? Муж: — Сильно? Жена: — Не очень, милый: фара, бампер и капот…
___________________  Наконец-то на чемпионате мира забил наш нападающий. Забил на всё и пошёл пить пиво.
___________________________    Попросила мужа сходить в магазин, дала ему шпаргалку, что надо купить:
1. Хлеб.
2. Колбаса.
3. Молоко.
4. Зубная паста.
5. Туалетная бумага.
6. Пиво.
Когда он пришёл из магазина, и я стала разгружать пакет, там оказались: один батон хлеба, две палки колбасы, три пакета молока, четыре тюбика зубной пасты, пять рулонов туалетной бумаги и шесть бутылок пива.
Придраться не к чему, но в следующий раз список необходимых покупок придётся начать с пива.
_____________________    Умирает человек, лежит и думает: «Вот и жизнь моя прошла, а так мало я успел. Сколько раз, к примеру, ходил мимо пива «Очаковское», а ни разу не попробовал, говорил себе, что ни к чему, да и не хотелось особенно. Так и не узнал, что это за пиво».
Лежит дальше. «И в Крым ни разу не съездил. Сколько приглашали меня, всё отказывался, откладывал на потом».
Лежит дальше и думает: «Помираю ведь, а лезет в голову какая-то ерунда. Крым, пиво… Была вот девушка в соседнем дворе, я ей ведь даже предложение хотел сделать, а вот что-то руки не дошли. Может, это?»
Тут картинка меняется, помер он, и оказывается против своего ожидания сразу у ворот рая, где встречает его святой Пётр.
- Добро пожаловать, сын мой, праведной жизнью заслужил ты вход в сию обитель, теперь это твой дом.
- Хорошо, святой отец, - отвечает вновь преставившийся. – А вот нельзя ли перед этим ненадолго назад, в грешный мир? Остались там у меня кое-какие незаконченные дела…
- Нет, всё, сын мой, поздняк метаться.
______________________________

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> Умирает человек, лежит и думает: «Вот и жизнь моя прошла, а так мало я успел. Сколько раз, к примеру, ходил мимо пива «Очаковское», а ни разу не попробовал, говорил себе, что ни к чему, да и не хотелось особенно. Так и не узнал, что это за пиво».
> Лежит дальше. «И в Крым ни разу не съездил. Сколько приглашали меня, всё отказывался, откладывал на потом».
> Лежит дальше и думает: «Помираю ведь, а лезет в голову какая-то ерунда. Крым, пиво… Была вот девушка в соседнем дворе, я ей ведь даже предложение хотел сделать, а вот что-то руки не дошли. Может, это?»
> Тут картинка меняется, помер он, и оказывается против своего ожидания сразу у ворот рая, где встречает его святой Пётр.
> - Добро пожаловать, сын мой, праведной жизнью заслужил ты вход в сию обитель, теперь это твой дом.
> - Хорошо, святой отец, - отвечает вновь преставившийся. – А вот нельзя ли перед этим ненадолго назад, в грешный мир? Остались там у меня кое-какие незаконченные дела…
> - Нет, всё, сын мой, поздняк метаться.

 
 Спасибо за последние анекдоты, Lampada, а кто-нибудь не помог бы разобраться грамматические отношения в выражении "*подзняк метаться*"? (To me, "поздняк" looks like a noun, but then one would expect the third-person sg. verb form мечится, not the infinitive, right?) 
The other three jokes I understood, I think, but I'm not sure about the ideal translation for the husband's remark in the first joke: 
Муж: — Сильно? 
...does the word "Сильно?" here mean (from the husband's point of view), "Will it be a lot of *trouble/bother* [for you to make me a snack]"? I understand what it means in the context of the wife's answer about the headlight, bumper, and hood. 
P.S. Question about an older post by maxmixiv:  
I have just saw your balance sheet — Видел я ваш баланс... *так себе* баланс 
So, "так себе" is (here) a euphemism for "говно" (= "shit" ~ "sheet")? That's the only way I can make sense of the humor. (But usually "так себе" translated with some expression like "so-so".)

----------


## Eric C.

> Спасибо за последние анекдоты, Lampada, а кто-нибудь не помог бы разобраться грамматические отношения в выражении "*подзняк метаться*"? (To me, "поздняк" looks like a noun, but then one would expect the third-person sg. verb form мечится, not the infinitive, right?) 
> The other three jokes I understood, I think, but I'm not sure about the ideal translation for the husband's remark in the first joke: 
> Муж: — Сильно? 
> ...does the word "Сильно?" here mean (from the husband's point of view), "Will it be a lot of *trouble/bother* [for you to make me a snack]"? I understand what it means in the context of the wife's answer about the headlight, bumper, and hood. 
> P.S. Question about an older post by maxmixiv:  
> I have just saw your balance sheet — Видел я ваш баланс... *так себе* баланс 
> So, "так себе" is (here) a euphemism for "говно" (= "shit" ~ "sheet")? That's the only way I can make sense of the humor. (But usually "так себе" translated with some expression like "so-so".)

 Поздняк is more of an adverb, in that context it means something like "nah, it's too late now to rush from here to there". 
"Сильно?..." - well, in Russia, as far as I can tell, it's so incredibly unusual to have your wife make you a snack while letting you watch soccer on TV, that THAT kind of behavior instantly raises suspicions, which in that case are easily deduced from the context, and are that the guy suspected his wife probably had hit his car which was why she was behaving so nicely, so he asked like, "too much damage huh?"

----------


## Lampada

> Поздняк is more of an adverb, in that context it means something like "nah, it's too late now to rush from here to there".

 No, it's too late to catch up on what he missed in his life or to relive it.   

> "Сильно?..." - well, in Russia, as far as I can tell, it's so incredibly unusual to have your wife make you a snack while letting you watch soccer on TV, that THAT kind of behavior instantly raises suspicions, which in that case are easily deduced from the context, and are that the guy suspected his wife probably had hit his car which was why she was behaving so nicely, so he asked like, "too much damage huh?"

 ... or she got herself in an accident with her car

----------


## Soft sign

> So, "так себе" is (here) a euphemism for "говно" (= "shit" ~ "sheet")?

 _Так себе_ is “so-so”, “not very good”.
Here, it is obviously a euphemism for “shit”.

----------


## alexsms

1. поздняк метаться - sounds like slang originated in prison and criminal world. Means - too late to fuss about it. 
2. Сильно = Was it a hard wreck? (of a car). She had had a car wreck.
3. так себе - not rude and neutral. Means: of lower quality.

----------


## wanja

Неграмотный самоубийца наклал на себя руки.

----------


## wanja

Анекдот старый, но снова злободневный: 
Мыс Канаверал, стартует "Челленджер". 
Неподалеку, на крыше ангара сидят две вороны.
Одна говорит другой:
- Взлетит.
- Не взлетит.
- Взлетит.
- Не взлетит.
и т.д...
"Челленджер" отрывается от земли и взрывается.
- Это ты накаркала!
- Служу Советскому Союзу!

----------


## wanja

- Мама, я влюбился.
- А как её зовут?
А она умеет готовить?
А какую музыку она слушает?
А какой у неё любимый поэт?
А она занимается спортом?
А вы уже целовались?
А почему раньше не сказал?
А дать денег, мороженое ей купишь, когда гулять будете?
...........
- Папа, я влюбился.
- А она хоть баба?
- Баба.
- Тогда нормуль!

----------


## wanja

Премию Дарвина за 2014 год получит не человек, а целая страна. Впрочем, и страна-то уже не целая.

----------


## wanja

Президент Apple заявил, что он гей.
Президент Samsung заявил, что он ещё раньше гей, ещё больше гей, плюс водонепроницаемый. 
*********
Два основных правила покера:
1. Никогда не показывайте карточные фокусы компании, с которой вы собрались играть в покер.
2. 45 Магнум бьет 4 туза. 
*****
- Гиви, как по-английски будет гоголь-моголь?
- Я думаю, шекспир-мекспир. 
*******
Недавние исследования выявили, что женщины, имеющие небольшой лишний вес, живут дольше, нежели мужчины, обратившие на это внимание.

----------


## wanja

- Ты сильный!
- Я сильный!
- Ты матёрый!
- Я матёрый!
- Ты даже не знаешь, что значит сдаваться!
- Я даже не знаю, что значит "матёрый"... 
************
Кофе, которое пьёт жираф, успевает полностью остыть на пути до его желудка.
Вы когда-нибудь об этом задумывались?
Спорю, что нет - вы только о себе и думаете.
**********
Никогда не упускаю шанс упустить шанс.
***********
- Не пиши ей больше.
- А ты кто?
- Я её лайкарь.

----------


## wanja

Довольно толковый словарь:
ЛАВКА ДРЕВНОСТЕЙ - бабули на скамейке у подъезда.
КРАСНОЕ И ЧЁРНОЕ - календарь.
ОТКАЗАТЬСЯ НАОТРЕЗ - не дать согласия на операцию.
ПОЛОВОЕ СНОШЕНИЕ - стаптывание каблуков.
НАЧАТЬ НОВУЮ ЖИЗНЬ - родить ребёнка.
ПОДДАВКИ - выпивание с друзьями.
РАБОТА НА ИЗНОС - ковыряние в носу.
САДО-МАЗОХИЗМ - работа на дачном участке.
ВЕЧЕРНИЙ НАМАЗ - косметика перед отходом ко сну.
ХАРЕ-РАМА - портрет.

----------


## wanja

Я не расист, но зима должна быть белой.
************
Муж выкладывает из домашнего бара все спиртные напитки и аккуратненько складывает всё в спортивную сумку.
Жена его спрашивает:
- Коля, нахрен нам столько? Мы ведь только на два дня на дачу едем!
Муж:
- Это не мы, Люся, на два дня на дачу едем... Это наш сын дома на два дня остаётся!

----------


## wanja

— Ты что, совсем без царя в голове?
— Неправда. Там конституционная монархия.
— Как это понимать?
— Царь, вроде бы, есть, но реальная власть у тараканов.
********
— В тебе умер поэт и философ.
— Да во мне много кто сдох. Воскрешаю периодически литрами крепкого чая. Но лучше сидеть на этом кладбище в тишине, чем слушать хор субличностей, своими комментариями хаотически рвущих одеяло реальности на куски одностороннего восприятия мира.
— ...А шизофреник ещё живой, я погляжу.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Из старого номера [анг. = "routine"] Джорджа Карлина об "Интервью с Иисусом":  *INTERVIEWER:* Jesus, many people say that you miraculously turned water into wine during a wedding feast in Cana. Is this really true?  *JESUS:*_[sighing]_ This is totally false, and I wish that my followers would stop spreading this rumor. _[pause]_ The truth is, there was ONE time where I did turn apple juice into milk -- but water into wine, NEVER!

----------


## Lampada

_В начале 20 века переселенцы из России в Палестину привезли туда и "Великий могучий..." во всех видах естественно. К середине века иврит подавил все привезённые языки, да и живых носителей языка оставалось мало. Но многие слова и выражения перешли в иврит и стали его частью. Например, слово "чимидан" хоть и не входит в официальный словарь, но используется повсеместно, и все его понимают однозначно. Другое дело таинственное выражение "КИБЕНЕМАТ". Его настоящий перевод аборигены не знают, а используют как лёгкий отлуп типа "ко всем чертям" или "...куда подальше". И я довольно долго вздрагивал, когда какая-нибудь интеллигентнейшая коллега-архитекторша небрежно выдавала этот кибенемат в разговоре. Но это предыстория.  Лекция в Иерусалимском университете по высшей математике, на иврите ессно. Тема - неограниченные функции. Профессор рисует график функции у доски и комментирует: вот эта линия начинается здесь и уходит (задумался) ...и уходит кибенемат. Русскоязычная часть аудитории дружно сползает под столы...   
- Скажи мне, Плоткин, а это правда, что израильские девушки в армии служат?
- Правда.
- А в каких частях служат, сколько времени?
- Практически везде, в ВВС, в пехоте, в пограничных войсках. 2 года обязательной службы.
- Ого, стрёмно наверно сказать жене, что борщ невкусный, когда у нее за плечами двухлетний опыт боевого пехотинца, хихихи.
- Это не стрёмно. Стрёмно, это когда твоя тёща умеет разбирать и собирать автомат М-16 быстрее тебя..._

----------


## Lampada

_Учусь в другом городе. Звоню матери, чтобы поздравить её с праздником. После разговора с ней трубку берёт братишка (9 лет). Состоялся такой диалог: - Привет! Матушку поздравил? - спрашиваю я. - Нет. - А знаешь, хоть с чем поздравлять? - Да. - Ну, и чем же? - С Днём матери! И тут я слышу мамин голос: - Ты брата-то зачем с Днём матери поздравляешь?    _

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

(Кто подскажет, почему предыдущий пост не показывается?)   _Дочка (2 класс) пишет сочинение по картине "Опять двойка": "На картине изображена богатая советская семья. ...". - Варя, а почему ты решила, что семья богатая?!_ _- Мам, у них же ковёр на полу лежит, а в бедной семье висел бы на стене!_

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _Дочка (2 класс) пишет сочинение по картине "Опять двойка":_

 Интересно знать, эта картина особенно знаменита? Стиль и сюжет чем-то напоминают Нормана Роквелла.

----------


## hddscan

> Интересно знать, эта картина особенно знаменита? Стиль и сюжет чем-то напоминают Нормана Роквелла.

 эта картина была очень популярна в советское время, каждый школьник знал ее, по-моему по ней даже сочинения писали. Мотивация/пропаганда для школьников чтобы лучше учиться

----------


## maxmixiv

Каждый школьник знал её, потому что она была в учебнике (а учебники у всех школьников СССР были одинаковые).  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...D0%BD%D0%B0%29

----------


## wanja

Свидетели Иеговы, позвонившие в квартиру пьяного преподавателя философии, через полчаса приняли ислам прямо возле домофона.
************
- Моя девушка такая глупенькая! Подарил ей тут на день рождения цепочку типа золотой, метражом на рынке у цыган прикупил. Шубку ей, китайскую подделку под норку, взял - тоже не заметила! Сейчас забеременела, ждём сына!
- Твой или отомстила?

----------


## Eric C.

{ first heard in 1998, the parameter has changed a lot since then, but the general idea came back into effect, it seems }  _Ректор университета идет по коридору, и видит двух пьяных матерящихся студентов, лежащих на полу. Он подходит к ним и говорит, "Вы что себе позволяете? Это же университет!!! Какой курс???" Тут студенты резко поднимают головы и произносят, "75.56!"_ 
{ the original joke said "15.56" }

----------


## wanja

Шёл по улице удачник,
Весь в глиже, одетый брежно,
И на вид он очень взрачный,
Сразу видно, что годяй!
Он людимый, он имущий,
Удивительный дотёпа,
Он доумок и доучка,
И доразвитый вполне.
А ему идёт навстречу
Врастеничная Смеяна,
Языком вполне цензурным
Говорит ему взначай:
Я уклюжая такая,
И природная поседа,
Я радивая ужасно,
Очень ряшество люблю!
А давай-ка мы с тобою
Будем жить в законном браке,
Ведь такой кудышной пары
Сыщут вряд ли кто и где.

----------


## wanja

Раз в год во всём мире широко празднуется Айфонница. День, когда выходит новый Айфон. В это время повсеместно принято унижать несчастных обладателей предыдущих Айфонов.

----------


## Lampada

_"Cидеть в социальных сетях и гордиться тем, что не смотришь ТВ - то же самое, что сидеть на героине и гордиться тем, что не пьёшь"_

----------


## dtrq

Между прочим, для многих героиновых действительно характерно такое отношение к алкоголю.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _ сидеть на героине_

 А если героиня обижается на такое хамство?!

----------


## Eric C.

> А если героиня обижается на такое хамство?!

 Good one! Reminded me of this joke:  _
Учительница, раздавая школьные сочинения, говорит, "Почти все почему-то сделали ошибку в предложении 'Штирлиц лежал на гальке и смотрел в небо', написав 'Галька' с большой буквы, и лишь Вовочка написал правильно. Вовочка, объясни классу его ошибку." Вовочка говорит, "Если бы галька была с большой буквы, Штирлиц не смог бы смотреть в небо."_

----------


## Lampada

_Мужик едет на встречу, опаздывает, нервничает, не может найти место припарковаться. Поднимает лицо к небу и говорит: "Господи, помоги мне найти место для парковки!  Я тогда брошу пить и буду каждое воскресенье ходить в церковь! " Вдруг чудесным образом появляется свободное местечко. Он снова обращается к небу: "А, всё, не надо. Нашёл! "_

----------


## Lampada

_Почему все цифры как цифры и только семёрка перечёркнута? Просто, когда Моисей вернулся с горы, всё племя возопило: "Прелюбодеяние вычёркивай!"  _

----------


## wanja

На уроках литературы в школе детей заставляют понимать и анализировать стихи алкашей, покончивших жизнь самоубийством.
------
Ложь неприятнее всего, когда она глагол.

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Когда-то греки разрушили Трою, Персию, Египет, Сирию, Финикию, Вавилон, Бактрию... Настала очередь и Евросоюза.

----------


## wanja

Реплики продавцов машин 
Что действительно значат реплики продавцов машин
Машина огонь! (И очень сильный, судя по дыму из выхлопной трубы. )
Заводится с пол-оборота! (Вон той железной ручкой, которая торчит под радиатором. )
Движок зверь: 2 литра! (В минуту. )
Ремонт не понадобится! (Бесполезно. )
Развал отрегулирован! (Развалится в течение месяца не раньше и не позже. )
Имеет люк! (На случай, если двери окончательно заклинит. )
Такая резвая! (По причине плохо работающих тормозов. )
Все будут только по магистрали ездить, а вы по любым горкам! (Поскольку у вас работают только первая передача и задний ход. )
Все будут вам завидовать! (Какой богатый человек отдал кучу денег за такое барахло. )
Женщины выполнят любое ваше желание! (Лишь бы не садиться внутрь. )
Мотор не глохнет! (Даже если вы в течение часа безуспешно пытаетесь его заглушить. )
Деревянный руль! (Только шкуркой обработать чтоб руки не занозить. )
Один хозяин! (Безуспешно пытался сбыть ее в течение 15 лет. )

----------


## wanja

В картинной галерее, у картины "Переход Суворова через Альпы", стоит полковник — жирный, морда красная, словом, настоящий полковник. К нему подходит старый еврей: 
— Скажите, это Сувогов? 
Полковник передразнивает: 
— Сувогов, Сувогов! 
Еврей, показывая на картину: 
— Шо вы меня копигуете? Вы его копигуйте!
**********************
- Я стала бабушкой.
- Иди сюда, припади на колено. Клятва: "Клянёшься ли ты ходить каждое утро в поликлинику и там барагозить"?
- Клянусь!
- Клянёшься ли ты произносить: "Сталина на вас нет!" не реже, чем семь раз в день?
- Клянусь!
- Властью, данной мне Пенсионным фондом Российской Федерации, нарекаю тебя бабушкой. Целуй проездной!
**************
Шутки должны быть неожиданными, как лосось, затаившийся в кустах черники.
**************
Памятник на одесском кладбище. На плите паросского мрамора огромными золотыми буквами выбито: "ЯКОВ МОИСЕЕВИЧ РАБИНОВИЧ" 
А чуть пониже — маленькими буквами: "Своей жене Саре".

----------


## wanja

Я старый пират и не знаю слов лицензионного соглашения!…
***********
Двое в камере. Один другому:
— Ну как мы могли попасться, ведь все следы стёрли.
— Сам удивляюсь!
— А ты точно с компьютера всё удалил?
— Ну, конечно, удалил, за кого ты меня держишь?
— И «корзину» очистил?
— Какую корзину?..
***************
Штурмуют викинги лес эльфов:
- ДЕТИ ОДИНА, БРАТЬЯ, СЕГОДНЯ БОГАТСТВА ОСТРОУХИХ БУДУТ НАШИ.
- ДА-А-А-А-А-А!!!!
- МЫ ПЕРЕРЕЖЕМ ВСЕХ ЭЛЬФИЙСКИХ МУЖЧИН!
- ДА-А-А-А-А-А!!!!
- МЫ ОТЫМЕЕМ ВСЕХ ЭЛЬФИЙСКИХ ЖЕНЩИН!
- ДА-А-А-А-А-А!!!
- Что "даааа"? Смотрите не перепутайте как в прошлый раз. 
****************
Написала в гугле вопрос: — «Как вернуть любимого?»
Выдал ответ: — «Невелика потеря»…
********************
Да, при хозяйском подходе из американского флага можно пошить одну тельняшечку и 26 погонов для прапорщиков! 
**************
Заходит однажды тестировщик в бар.
Забегает в бар.
Пролезает в бар.
Танцуя, проникает в бар.
Крадется в бар.
Врывается в бар.
Прыгает в бар 
и заказывает: 
кружку пива,
2 кружки пива,
0 кружек пива,
999999999 кружек пива,
ящерицу в стакане,
–1 кружку пива,
qwertyuiop кружек пива. 
*******************
Жил-был программист. И было у него два сына – Антон и Неантон.
*****************

----------


## wanja

Захотел как-то Соловей-разбойник злата-серебра раздобыть. Пошел он к Кощею Бессмертному охранные услуги предлагать. Разгневался Кощей, спустил на него силу нечистую — чуть жив Соловей ушел. Пошел он тогда к Змею Горынычу откуп требовать. Осерчал Змей, полыхнул огнем — еле ноги Соловей унес. Идет он грустный, видит — навстречу Баба-Яга. Думал он хоть с нее денег добыть, да отходила его Яга костяной ногой так, что белый свет стал Соловью не мил. Заплакал он тогда горько, и пожалела его Яга.
— Ступай, — сказала, — на проезжий тракт, да схоронись там во зеленых кустах. Как завидишь человека проезжего — свисти что есть мочи, он тебе денег и даст. 
Послушал Соловей совета мудрого, да с тех пор нужды и не знал. Вот так и завелись на Руси гаишники. 
******************
На испытаниях новой секретной ракеты СС-50 блок наведения отказал и улетела она куда-то в тундру. Послали за ней поисковую группу. Идет группа по тундре, навстречу чукча. Спрашивают у чукчи: 
— Скажи, чукча, тут 5 дней назад летела большая огненная палка. Ты ее не видел? 
— Нет, — говорит, — однако, не видел. Самолета летела, вертолета летела, СС-50 летела, а большая огненная палка не летела.

----------


## Полуношник

> СС-50 летела,

 Чукча глупый, потому что не понимает, что ему светит срок за разглашение государственной тайны. И, к сожалению, это не шутка.

----------


## Lampada

Эти люди знают, как правильно писать объяснительные

----------


## Lampada

Творческая объяснительная   Часть 1

----------


## Lampada

Творческая объяснительная   Часть 2

----------


## Crocodile

The only cow in a small town in Poland stopped giving milk.  The people did some research and found that they could buy a cow from Moscow for 2,000 rubles, or one from Minsk for 1,000 rubles.  Being frugal, they bought the cow from Minsk. 
The cow was wonderful.  It produced lots of milk all the time,and the people were amazed and very happy. 
They decided to acquire a bull to mate with the cow and produce more cows like it.  Then they would never have to worry about the milk supply again. 
They bought a bull and put it in the pasture with their beloved cow.  However, whenever the bull came close to the cow, the cow would move away.  No matter what approach the bull tried, the cow would move away from the bull and he could not succeed in his quest. 
The people were very upset and decided to ask the rabbi, who was very wise, what to do.  They told the rabbi what was happening; "Whenever the bull approaches our cow, she moves away.  If he approaches from the back, she moves forward. When he approaches her from the front, she backs off.  An approach from the side and she just walks away to the other side. The rabbi thought about this for a minute and asked, 
"Did you buy this cow from Minsk?" 
The people were dumbfounded.  They had never mentioned where they had gotten the cow.  "You are truly a wise rabbi. How did you know we got the cow from Minsk? 
"The rabbi answered sadly, "My wife is from Minsk."

----------


## Полуношник

[QUOTE=Crocodile;269407] The people did some research and found that they could buy a cow from Moscow for 2,000 rubles, or one from Minsk for 1,000 rubles. [/QUOTE] 
Казалось бы, при чём здесь Россия?

----------


## wanja

За последние 25 лет во фразе «Мальчик в клубе cклеил модель» изменилось значение всех четырёх слов.
*************
— В детстве я мечтал проходить сквозь стены. Но только в университете я научился этому.
— Магия и чародейство?
— Ярость и гипсокартон…
***********
Товарищ!
Не ведись на буржуазную хрень!
14 февраля — обычный день!
************
— Что это за голая женщина?!
— Дорогая, это не то, что ты думаешь!
— Это не эксгибиционистка, которая забралась к нам в дом, чтобы обокрасть?
— ... а, нет, все правильно, это именно то!
***********
У людей из ИТ-отделов сильнее всего развиты мышцы, отвечающие за пожатие плечами.

----------


## Eric C.

> The only cow in a small town in Poland stopped giving milk.  The people did some research and found that they could buy a cow from Moscow for 2,000 rubles, or one from Minsk for 1,000 rubles.  Being frugal, they bought the cow from Minsk. 
> The cow was wonderful.  It produced lots of milk all the time,and the people were amazed and very happy. 
> They decided to acquire a bull to mate with the cow and produce more cows like it.  Then they would never have to worry about the milk supply again. 
> They bought a bull and put it in the pasture with their beloved cow.  However, whenever the bull came close to the cow, the cow would move away.  No matter what approach the bull tried, the cow would move away from the bull and he could not succeed in his quest. 
> The people were very upset and decided to ask the rabbi, who was very wise, what to do.  They told the rabbi what was happening; "Whenever the bull approaches our cow, she moves away.  If he approaches from the back, she moves forward. When he approaches her from the front, she backs off.  An approach from the side and she just walks away to the other side. The rabbi thought about this for a minute and asked, 
> "Did you buy this cow from Minsk?" 
> The people were dumbfounded.  They had never mentioned where they had gotten the cow.  "You are truly a wise rabbi. How did you know we got the cow from Minsk? 
> "The rabbi answered sadly, "My wife is from Minsk."

 _Two Polish farmers bought a cow in Minsk at a farmers market. When they got home, they milked it, and they got 2 buckets of milk. They thought it was good enough for an average cow. The next day, they milked it again, and got 1 bucket of milk. They thought the cow was exhausted, and concluded that that cow couldn't be milked every day. Two days later , they milked the cow again, and they got 1 glass of milk. They took the cow to a veterinarian. After a quick examination, the vet said, "Well, the bull is heavily jerked off, but I think he'll survive."_

----------


## wanja

— Пап, а купи мне GALAXY S5.
— А где волшебное слово?
— Люся!
— Что Люся?
— Имя твоей любовницы - Люся.
— Так тебе наверное и чехол нужен! 
*******
В брачном агентстве менеджер предлагает клиентке:
— Вот хорошая кандидатура. Мужчина, 38 лет, рост 184 см, вес 85 кг, брюнет.
— О! Интересно!
— Не курит. Мастер спорта по плаванию.
— Прекрасный вариант!
— Свой бизнес: завод, автосервис, сеть заправок. Особняк за городом, дом на море, два автомобиля, яхта...
— Просто прелесть!
— Из увлечений - играет в танчики.
— Давайте следующего.

----------


## wanja

Все люди делятся на:
1. Сов (встают и ложатся поздно).
2. Жаворонков (встают и ложатся рано).
3. Дятлов (из-за них совы встают рано, а жаворонки ложатся поздно).

----------


## Lampada

20 записок от людей, которым повезло с соседями

----------


## wanja

Литературные перлы 
«В дверном проёме уже давно стоял мужчина, около сорока лет». 
«Он схватил её за плечи и принялся трясти, как спелую грушу». 
«Реджинальд, сидящий лицом к увитой плющом решётке сада, увидел, как позади него бесшумно появилась стройная фигурка Джесс и тут же пропала в зарослях азалии». 
«- Скажите, миссис Харрисон всегда завтракает в постели?
- По крайней мере, сегодня вечером она поступила так». 
«Им пришло в голову куда-нибудь сходить, чтобы сочетаться там гражданским браком». 
«Я сам лично имел беседу с её сестрой, длинной развязной молодой особой, с которой мы весь вечер гуляли по саду. Она так меня утомила, что я никак не мог дождаться её конца». 
«Между десятью и двадцатью пятью минутами перед тем, как часы пробили полночь, убийца, несомненно, находился на Саутгемптон-стрит». 
«Кроме убитого, в отеле было много других постояльцев, которые вели себя примерно так же, как он» 
«С мистером Поттерсом инспектор познакомился давно, ещё в те времена, когда они вместе занимались ограблением магазина на Карнаби-стрит. 
«Вы меня не поняли. Мне нужен таксист, который вчера на этом месте забрал полицейского». 
«Я спросил его, не проезжал ли мимо «форд» запоминающегося чёрного цвета» 
«При виде прибывающего поезда Хорнби, в руках которого было по чемодану, стал суетиться, схватил свободной рукой чемодан мисс Хислоп и попытался ей помочь» 
«Спальня – именно то место, где личность молодого человека проявляется ярче всего». 
«Покойный оставил яичницу нетронутой и потому остался жив!» 
«Он отреагировал на это оскорбление не более живо, чем отреагировал бы адмирал Нельсон на воробья, клюющего его в непробиваемую бронзовую голову. 
«Весь свет поступал в комнату снаружи через газовый фонарь на потолке» 
«Бассейн он сделал специально для того, чтобы укрываться в нём от общества себе подобных» 
«Толстые заострённые крючья на стене и верёвки, свисающие с потолка, свидетельствовали о том что это был зал для гимнастических упражнений» 
«Около кровати лежал подозрительно белый лист бумаги» 
«В комнату вошёл мужчина, рослый, красивый, с отталкивающими античными чертами лица». 
«Викарий наконец очнулся от обморока, и это сразу отразилось на его настроении». 
«Её цыганские миндалевидные глаза эффектно контрастировали с чёрным шёлковым платьем…» 
«Из всех присутствующих в комнате мужчин детектив выбрал того, кто подавал меньше всех признаков жизни, и обратился прямо к нему». 
«Всё это время труп мистера Крофтса так и лежал неподвижно на полу» 
«Нечеловеческим усилием он собрал волю в кулак и стукнул кулаком по столу

----------


## Lampada

_Мужик уезжает в командировку. Просит друга проследить за его женой (его терзают смутные сомнения). Возвращается, слушает рассказ друга. — Устроился я, значит, на чердаке соседнего здания, смотрю в бинокль. Ровно в девять вечера идёт твоя жена в прихожую, открывает дверь. Заходит какой-то усатый грузин с букетом роз. Ну, они поужинали при свечах, потанцевали под телевизор. Потом он отнёс её на руках в спальню и выключил свет. — А дальше, дальше-то что было? — Так говорю же — свет выключили. Дальше я не видел.
— Опять эта проклятая неопределённость..._

----------


## Lampada

_Чтоб изгнать из дома пчёл, я молитву вслух прочёл.  Чтоб изгнать из дома мух, я прочёл молитву вслух.   
Шёл домой с треской копчёной, Вдруг из подворотни Мне навстречу вышел чёрный Котик беспородный.  Он хромал, мяукал грустно И смотрел с тоскою.  В общем, братцы, не вернулся Я домой с трескою.  _ http://pills.diary.ru/

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что это уже здесь было, но очень смешно.

----------


## Soft sign

Вашу картинку не видно тем, кто не залогинен в «Одноклассниках».

----------


## Lampada

> Вашу картинку не видно тем, кто не залогинен в «Одноклассниках».

 Да я сама не залогинена и как-то вылетело из головы, что это было.  Извините!

----------


## Lampada

Два опера звонят в убойный с докладом: — Значит так, тут покушение на убийство. Мужчина, 38 лет. Его жена ударила сковородкой 6 раз за то, что он наступил на мокрый, только что вымытый пол. "Скорая" забрала его в больницу. — А жену его вы задержали? — Нет. Пол ещё мокрый...   - Девушка, ваши документы!
- Вот они...
- А где техпаспорт?
- Каких тех? Я же одна еду!   Если помидор - ягода, можно ли называть кетчуп вареньем?  
И как красота может спасти мир, если она всё время требует жертв?  
И если мазохист попадает в ад, то он как бы попадает в рай? 
И почему боксёрские перчатки называют перчатками, если они - варежки?

----------


## wanja

— Вообщем! Ихний! Егошний!
— Пожалуйста, перестаньте, не надо!
— Ты нам все расскажешь, падла! Пробуем тяжелое... ЕЗДИЮТ! ВЫЛАЗИЕТ! звОнит!
— Хватит, черт побери, хватит! Это я убил его, сознаюсь, я убил эту неграмотную тварь.
********
- Люблю заходить в оперу.
- Ого ты такой интеллигентный.
- Ну наверно, хотя вроде обычный браузер.

----------


## wanja

А Бог сейчас сидит где-то на небе, смотрит на всю эту фигню и думает: "И почему Я в своё время не сделал Луну прозрачной и в форме линзы с фокусом на поверхности Земли? Какие зажигательные шоу можно было бы устраивать вместо этих унылых солнечных затмений!"
**************
Новый гель для интимной гигиены от фирмы "Nivea" - чтобы пах пах.

----------


## Lampada

How Russians hacked the White House - CNN.com   _How the U.S. thinks Russians hacked the White House_

----------


## wanja

— Слышь, лох! Дай закурить! — безобидная в общем-то фраза в темноте всегда звучит угрожающе. 
— Нету курить. В рыло могу дать. Хочешь? — поинтересовался прохожий у стрелка. 
— Ну, зачем же вот так вот сразу прибегать к насилию? — обиделся субъект в темноте. — Неужели вы настолько примитивны, что способны обидеться на элементарное слово "лох"? 
— Нет, конечно. Поясню: вы просите закурить. Курение приносит вред вашему здоровью, стало быть, вы жаждете принести себе вред. Сигарет у меня нет, но, будучи чутким человеком, я не могу остаться равнодушным к вашей просьбе и предлагаю вам побои, как равноценную компенсацию вреда, приносимого вашему здоровью одной выкуренной сигаретой.
*************
В школьном сочинении было задание раскрыть тему "Что бы я сделал, если бы на время стал премьер министром? " Тему все раскрыли по разному. Но заключение в сочинении было у всех одно: — и хрен вы потом меня найдете.
**************
Черт встретил другого черта и спрашивает, чего он так радуется. Тот отвечает: 
— Только что закрыл в комнате женщину. Там на полках больше сотни шляпок и нет ни одного зеркала...

----------


## wanja

Спор заведомо бесплоден,
Спорят викинг и раввин:
Бог один, и он не Один-
Один — бог, и не один...  
Раввин и викинг в жарком споре
Сошлись на том, что сила — в Торе. 
*************
Современные священники похожи на рэперов. Ездят на дорогих авто, берут псевдонимы, ходят в толстых цепях и читают очень непонятные тексты. 
************
Как известно, Пушкин — это первый русский рэпер. Он читал, рифмовал, был потомком негров и погиб в перестрелке.

----------


## Basil77

Вытерто. Л.   

> Анонимному стишку, в котором всех оскорбляют, здесь не место.

 Можно подумать, что хоть где-то в этой теме есть ссылки на авторство. А оскорбиться на такое мог только идиот. Ну да ладно. Счастливо оставаться.

----------


## wanja

Сценарий для следующего Терминатора.
Терминатор попадает в Россию, где у него из-за мороза садится батарея. Последнее, что он слышит — чьи-то слова «Да тут килограмм пятьдесят медяшки будет!»

----------


## Alex80

Шуточное, моё, родилось в одной давней теме на одном форуме про полезность сырых яиц, сальмонеллез и "при Сталине такого не было" (tm): 
Я помню времена лихие,
Струился мощью алый флаг,
Усов портреты золотые,
Боялся тихо лютый враг,
Рассвет пропах социализмом,
Вздымались башни на века,
Но не хватало организмам,
Простого вкусного белка,
Но коммунист - не просто слово,
Нет повода для хмурых лиц,
Запасы есть белка сырого,
Коммунистических яиц,
Белок энергию в нас вдунул,
Ковались плуги и мечи,
Но враг недоброе задумал,
Решил испортить нам харчи,
Злой гений зол был и талантлив,
С голладских гор в глубокий тыл,
Отряд несушек-диверсантов,
На парашютах сброшен был,
Сальмонелёз прямо с мороза,
Проник в тылы советских кур,
Страна застыла пред угрозой,
А Сталин сделал перекур,
Всё реже молот раздавался,
В ослабших от труда руках,
Но вождь, конечно, не сдавался,
Он понимал дела в белкАх,
С сиреной зычной, в белой волге,
Побрит, обут, одет, умыт,
С этапа снятый за недолго,
В Сибирь был послан Айболит,
Ректальный градусник и хлорка,
Подняли на ноги Страну,
Капитализму вышла порка,
А мы... восславим старину.

----------


## wanja

Собирается купец за три моря. Спрашивает дочерей:
- Каких гостинцев привезти вам, дочери мои любезные?
- Привези мне, батюшка, лекало, - молвила старшая.
- Дохтура, что ли?
- Да нет, батюшка. Лекало. Овалы чтобы рисовать. И линейку логарифмическую.
- На сколько сантиметров, доченька?
- Без разницы, батюшка. Запомнишь ли?
- Запомню, старшенькая. А тебе чего привезти, средняя дочь моя?
- А мне, батюшка, тестер привези.
- Хлеб до сухаря дожаривать чтобы?
- Да не тостер, батюшка, а тестер. Прибор такой. Измерительный. С концами чтобы, зажимами, в чехольчике чтобы. До килоома чтобы. И электронный не бери. Старый хочу. Привычней он мне.
- Оххх. - вздохнул отец - А тебе что привезти, младшенькая?
- А мне, батюшка, привези станок фрезерный. А ещё - электролобзик, болгарку, перфоратор бошовский и элекросварку компактную. А электродов не вези, батюшко, я их тут на стройке натырю.
- Вашу мать!! - закручинился отец - Вы же женщины!!! Вы же на выданье!!! Фиг вам, а не электролобзик!! Тебе помаду, тебе помаду, а тебе, младшенькая помаду, лак для ногтей и журнал "Космополитэн"!!! И пока меня не будет, чтоб вышивали крестиком!!! Ясно??? Заборы не строить, канавы не копать, дрова не рубить!!! Дал же бог дочерей... 
*********
Мы в детстве болели реже, чем сейчас наши дети... Вот думаю, что было лечебным: смола с деревьев, зеленые абрикосы, гудрон или кисленькие жопки муравьев?
******************
— Вчера на меня в лифте напал маньяк!
— Какой ужас!
— Ага … Вот и маньяк то же самое сказал…

----------


## Eric C.

This last one reminded me of a Russian joke, here's its English equivalent (I think natives here are going to identify the original one in no time).  _A man is going on his business trip to NY, and asks his three sons, "what would you like me to bring you?" The eldest son says, "Dad's going to New York, Dad's getting me a fork". The man says, "Sounds good, you'll have it." The middle son says, "Dad's going to New York, Dad's getting me some pork." The man says, "You're good too, I'll bring you that". The youngest son says, "Dad's going to New York, Dad's getting me a motorcycle." The man says, "Did you hear your brothers say it? It was really nice, and what YOU said is just way too plain, so go ahead and make up something else." The boy says "Ok...", and continues, 
"Dad's going to New York
Mom's banger will do his work
Mom's banger is our neighbor Michael
Dad's gonna get me a motorcycle!"_

----------


## Meerkat

> This last one reminded me of a Russian joke, here's its English equivalent (I think natives here are going to identify the original one in no time).  
> A man is going to his business trip to NY, and asks his three sons, "what would you like me to bring you?" The eldest son says, "Dad's going to New York, Dad's getting me a fork". The man says, "Sounds good, you'll have it." The middle son says, "Dad's going to New York, Dad's getting me some pork." The man says, "You're good too, I'll bring you that". The youngest son says, "Dad's going to New York, Dad's getting me a motorcycle." The man says, "Did you hear your brothers say it? It was really nice, and what YOU said is just way too plain, so go ahead and make up something else." The boy says "Ok...", and continues, 
> "Dad's going to New York
> Mom's banger will do his work
> Mom's banger is our neighbor Michael
> Dad's gonna get me a motorcycle!"[/i]

 SOOOO MUCH want to see this in Russian.

----------


## Alex80

> SOOOO MUCH want to see this in Russian.

 Вовочкин папа едет в Ленинград.
- Дети, кто сочинит стихотворение со словом "Ленинград", тому я привезу то, что он в стихотворении попросит.
"Папа едет в Ленинград, 
папа купит мармелад", - говорит младший брат Вовочки.
- Молодец, куплю тебе мармелад.
Вовочка:
"Папа едет в Ленинград, 
папа купит мне мопед."
- Не в рифму! - кричит папа. - Попробуй еще раз.
"Папа едет в Ленинград, 
Мамин хахаль будет рад. 
Мамин хахаль наш сосед, 
Папа купит мне мопед."

----------


## Alex80

- Моя кошка самый большой стресс в своей жизни испытала, когда при ней впервые включили пылесос. А твоя?
- А моя - когда обнаружила, что у миски с кормом есть дно.

----------


## Lampada

Анекдот про логику: 
Приxодит отец домой и говорит сыновьям:
- Какой-то xрeн украл нашу корову.
Старший сын:
- Раз xрeн, значит маленький.
Средний сын:
- Раз маленький, значит из соседнего села.
Младший сын:
- Раз из соседнего села, значит Иван.
Пошли все вместе, побили Ивана, а тот вместо того, чтобы отдать корову, потащил иx в суд.
 Судья выслушал и говорит:
- Какая-то у вас логика неправильная. 
А братья:
- Правильная. Ещё никогда нас не подводила.
Судья:
- Ну тогда, что лежит у меня в этой коробке на столе?
Старший брат:
- Раз коробка квадратная, значит в ней что-то круглое. 
Средний брат:
- Раз что-то круглое, значит оно оранжевое.
Младший брат:
- Раз оно оранжевое, значит это апельсин.
Судья:
- Иван, отдавай им корову.

----------


## wanja

НАСА пригласило католического священника, протестантского пастора и раввина принять участие в орбитальном космическом полете.
В месте приземления, множество людей собралось, чтобы услышать их впечатления. Первым вышел священник, сияющий и счастливый. Он сказал:
"Это было удивительно. Я видел солнце восходящее и заходящее снова и снова, я видел прекрасные голубые океаны".
Затем вышел пастор, также счастливый и довольный. Он сказал: "Я видел эту прекрасную землю, наш дом, я видел величественное солнце, восходящее и заходящее снова и снова. Потрясающее зрелище!"
Затем вышел раввин. Он был растрепан, борода перепутана и торчала во все стороны, ермолка обтрепана, талес измят, сам он выглядел совершенно измученным.
Встречающие спросили его: "Рабби, как вам понравился полет?" 
Размахивая руками как сумасшедший, раввин ответил: "Понравился??? Чему там нравиться??? Каждые 40 минут солнце всходило и заходило, всходило и заходило! Надел тфиллин, снял тфиллин, минха, маарив, минха! Гевалт!!!"

----------


## wanja

Один мужчина решил проверить, любит ли его жена, и написал ей прощальное письмо о том, что он якобы уходит от нее. Он положил записку на тумбочку, а сам спрятался под кроватью в ожидании жены.
Муж понимал, что это несколько детский поступок, но он должен был знать, что чувствует к нему жена. Он надеялся услышать, как она расстроится, начнет плакать, звонить знакомым…
Когда жена, наконец, пришла домой, она увидела письмо и прочитала его.
Через несколько минут молчания, она взяла ручку и начала что-то приписывать в письме. Затем она переоделась, насвистывая веселые мелодии, подпевая и пританцовывая на месте. Она была скорее счастлива, нежели чем расстроена и подавлена.
Муж был шокирован. Но все становилось еще хуже.
Жена взяла телефон и набрала номер. Муж прислушивался, как жена с кем-то говорила по телефону:
– Привет, дорогой. Я уже собралась и выезжаю к тебе. Что касается этого дурака, я наконец-то довела его, и он ушел. И как я только могла выйти замуж за него? Жаль, что мы не встретились с тобой раньше. Увидимся, милый!
Она повесила трубку и вышла и комнаты.
Через некоторое время муж услышал, как открылась и закрылась входная дверь, – жена ушла… Расстроенный и со слезами на глазах, он вылез из-под кровати и принялся читать, что жена приписала в письме.
Сквозь слезы он прочел: «Я вижу твои ноги, торчащие из-под кровати. Я в магазин за хлебом».
==============
Объявление на заборе:
Здесь за углом продаются решётки стальные.
Приписка:
Их для дворца своего покупал шлемоблещущий Гектор!
=========
- У меня очень редкая мания. Я Наполеон.
- Почему редкая? В соседней палате целых три Наполеона.
- Да, но они императоры, а я - торт!
==========
Не бойтесь Скайнета! Всех людей убьют роботы-пылесосы. Их будут делать все сложнее, все умнее. И однажды они поймут, что главной причиной мусора является человек...
================
Заварил китайский чай... Сижу, наслаждаюсь... На ум приходят мысли древних китайских мудрецов.... Жаль, по-китайски ни хрена не понимаю...
=============
Она частенько поругивала Путина в "Одноклассниках".
Кто-то ругал ее в ответ, кто-то поддерживал. И так продолжалось несколько лет.
А потом вдруг пришло ей в голову написать в "Одноклассниках" что-то не очень хорошее о прокладках Allways.
И ее забанили там через 10 минут. Начисто. Навсегда.
Теперь она думает, кто же все-таки в России самый главный...

----------


## wanja

1 сентября
Сегодня многие военные и политические эксперты исчезнут из интернета. Они пойдут в школу.

----------


## Lampada

_Если вовремя не избавиться от вредных привычек, вредные привычки избавятся от вас.__Когда женщина говорит «Что-что?!», это вовсе не значит, что она вас не услышала, она просто даёт вам последний шанс поменять мнение.__Лучше уж повышенное давление, чем нулевое.__Объяснить можно всё. Но не всем._

----------


## Lampada

_"Если надо объяснять - то не надо объяснять..."_ (Зинаида Гиппиус)

----------


## wanja

Мужик 3D — дом, дерево, дети. 
Мужик 3Б — бабки, баня, бабы. 
Мужик 3Т — тапки, танки, телевизор. 
===========
У меня нет ни твиттера, ни инстаграма. Я просто прогуливаюсь по улице и говорю незнакомым людям - что я ем и пью, и как у меня дела дома и на работе. Уже три подписчика: врач и двое полицейских, следящих за мной...

----------


## RedFox

Скороговорка: 
В недрах тундры выдры в гетрах тырят в вёдра ядра кедров!
Выдрав с выдры в тундре гетры, вытру выдрой ядра кедра,
вытру гетрой выдре морду — выдру в тундру, ядра в вёдра.

----------


## wanja

- Каким, по твоему, будет будущее?
- Я не Каким, меня Сашей зовут! Да, по моему будет будущее.
***
— Мама, я все съел!
— Вот поэтому мы и хотим, чтобы ты уже жил отдельно.
***
Не осталось такого слова, перед которым какой-нибудь придурок уже не написал "DJ".
***
Тамада:
- Дорогие друзья. Сегодня на этой свадьбе собрались только самые близкие и самые родные люди. Поэтому будет трудно спровоцировать драку, но я профессионал.
***
- Если мужчина и женщина делают одно и то же, результат часто бывает разный...
- Что ты имеешь в виду?
- Например, если умоется мужчина, он выглядит лучше. А если умоется женщина?
***
Замечено, что жены внимательнее всего слушают мужей тогда, когда они разговаривают с другой женщиной.
***
Самое страшное не то, что мы теперь взрослые. А то, что взрослые теперь мы.
***
Орган
Это был лёгкий тест на то, музыкант вы или патологоанатом.
***
СAKE
Это был легкий тест на то, японский алкоголик вы или английский сладкоежка.
***
Замок.
Это был легкий тест на то рыцарь вы или слесарь. 
*****
ВИСКИ
Это был легкий тест алкоголик вы или парикмахер.

----------


## Soft sign

> - Если мужчина и женщина делают одно и то же, результат часто бывает разный...
> - Что ты имеешь в виду?
> - Например, если умоется мужчина, он выглядит лучше. А если умоется женщина?

 Вот это не понял.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Вот это не понял.

  

> Все-таки в долгих ухаживаниях есть свои преимущества. Узнав будущую половинку получше, мужчина точно не рискует получить «кота в мешке», как это случилось с новобрачным из Алжира. Молодой муж подал в суд иск на собственную жену уже на следующий день после свадьбы. Алжирец утверждает, что после первой брачной ночи не узнал собственную супругу без макияжа. Мужчина требует взыскать с нее 20 тысяч долларов в качестве компенсации за перенесенные им «глубокие моральные страдания». Жених считает, что невеста и ее родня обманули его, и обвиняет благоверную в мошенничестве.Как это принято на Востоке, до свадьбы жених видел невесту всего несколько раз. По его словам, она показалась ему очень привлекательной. Девушка была густо накрашена, и он ни разу не видел ее без косметики. Когда же на утро после первой брачной ночи супруга смыла с себя грим, жених перенес глубокий шок. Столкнувшись с женой в комнате, мужчина попросту не узнал ее. - Сначала я подумал, что это вор, забравшийся в мою квартиру, - признался потрясенный муж в суде. Судья серьезно отнесся к доводам новобрачного, сообщает арабское издание Emirates 24/7, и принял иск к рассмотрению. А вот как на претензии новоиспеченного родственника отреагировала семья невесты, не сообщается. Но представить себе это совсем не трудно.

 Источник: Муж подал на жену в суд, увидев ее после первой брачной ночи без макияжа

----------


## wanja

- Алло, тебе удобно говорить?
- Нет, у меня Galaxy Note.

----------


## Lampada

_- Дорогая! Если я умру, ты не горюй, сразу замуж выходи. Будь счастлива. Единственная просьба - пусть сыновей правильно воспитает! - Как ты надоел! Нормальный суп!!! Не хочешь, не ешь...  _ _Жена будит мужа: - Дорогой проснись! На кухне вор! - А что он делает на кухне? - Кажется, он доедает остатки вчерашнего рагу! - Спи, я его утром похороню...__  
- Девушка, что вы так плачете? - У меня сумку украли! - В ней, наверное, были ценные вещи? - Нет. - А что вы тогда плачете? - В ней был такой беспорядок… Мне так стыдно… .   Жена застала мужа с любовницей. Скандалить не стала. А просто сказала:  - Сядьте ближе друг к другу. Я вас сфотографирую… На памятник!   — А мне толстеть доктор прописал! — Как это?! — Когда уходил, прямо так и сказал: поправляйтесь!_

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _- Дорогая! Если я умру, ты не горюй, сразу замуж выходи. Будь счастлива. Единственная просьба - пусть сыновей правильно воспитает! - Как ты надоел! Нормальный суп!!! Не хочешь, не ешь...  _ _Жена будит мужа: - Дорогой проснись! На кухне вор! - А что он делает на кухне? - Кажется, он доедает остатки вчерашнего рагу! - Спи, я его утром похороню...___

 Hee-hee...  ::  Это мне напоминает моего восьмилетнего племянника! (I hope I got the construction right with "напоминать".) Ему всякие "нормальные пиндостанские" блюди не нравятся -- кроме пиццы, куриных "наггетсов", блинов, картошки-фри, и бекона. I have never met a child who disliked so many foods...

----------


## Soft sign

> (I hope I got the construction right with "напоминать".)

 Absolutely.   

> блюди

 блю́да

----------


## Eric C.

> Hee-hee...  Это мне напоминает моего восьмилетнего племянника! (I hope I got the construction right with "напоминать".) Ему всякие "нормальные пиндостанские" блюди не нравятся -- кроме пиццы, куриных "наггетсов", блинов, картошки-фри, и бекона. I have never met a child who disliked so many foods...

 When I was 8, I hated cereals that my mom would always cook and try to get me to eat, and I loved grilled meat. It's the same way now, except I'm not forced to eat cereals anymore. =))

----------


## Звездочёт

> I have never met a child who disliked so many foods...

 Ha-ha. When I was a child, my "relationships" with food were very complicated. Even now many dishes seems really, really disgusting and I can't understand how people can be able eat them voluntarily!

----------


## RedFox

Having some sour cream and ketchup, I can eat anything.  ::

----------


## Lampada

"Современная притча  Мать наставляла дочь-подростка: — Выбор мужа — ответственное дело. К этому надо относиться с умом. Вот посмотри на папу. Он может починить всё, что угодно: и машину сам чинит, и в доме всё может починить: электричество, сантехнику… И мебель, если поломается, тоже починит… Дочка кивала головой. Всё это происходило на её глазах. — Если ты найдёшь себе такого мужа, — продолжала мать, — то у тебя никогда не будет ничего нового."

----------


## wanja

Иногда так хочется сделать какую-нибудь глупость!
Ну, например, заказать мелодию по короткому номеру, съесть на рынке чебурек, купить лицензионный Windows...

----------


## wanja

Шишкин, рисуя «Утро в сосновом бору», несколько раз притворялся мертвым.
***
Монгольские врачи сбивают температуру палкой.
***
Римлянин подходит к стойке и показывает бармену два пальца: – Мне пять кружек пива!
***
Если поставить в ряд фотографии всех мужей Аллы Пугачевой, то можно снять «Загадочную историю Бенджамина Баттона».
***
Архиепископ Пензенский не может себе позволить «Ламборгини Диабло» только из религиозных соображений.
***
Реестр запрещенных сайтов попал в реестр запрещенных сайтов, поскольку содержит информацию о запрещенных сайтах.
***
В этом месяце вышли сразу две новые книги: «Транссерфинг реальности» Вадима Зеланда и «Если ваш муж – наркоман» Галины Зеланд.
***
Если в неправильном порядке собрать справки на приватизацию квартиры, можно случайно оформить загранпаспорт.
***
В детстве Николая Валуева одноклассники дразнили Николаем.
***
Воспользовавшись невнимательностью покупателя, сотрудник «Макдоналдса» не улыбнулся.
***
В наших электричках станции объявляют на том же языке, на котором пишут врачи.
***
Если долго смотреть на огонь, то тебя уволят из МЧС.

----------


## wanja

Пуля, попавшая в школьного учителя, вышла и зашла как положено.
***
На возмущение учителя «А голову ты дома не забыл?» сын мясника с ехидной улыбкой полез в портфель.
***
Объявление. Бюро ритуальных услуг «Розовая катапульта»: всегда нестандартные решения.
***
Одноглазый мальчик на утренниках всегда пират.
***
Ведущий «Магазина на диване» напился и устроил драку в студии. Но и это еще не все! Если вы позвоните прямо сейчас, он изобьет жену и пойдет спать в подъезд.
***
Пожар на выставке схем эвакуации унес сотни жизней.
***
Оказывается, братьев Запашных в начале карьеры было гораздо больше.
***
На соревнованиях по брейк-дансу победил немой, пытавшийся предупредить всех о пожаре.
***
Кастинг актеров для порнофильма. Приходит парень. На него смотрят: высокий, приятная внешность, хорошо сложен, фактурен. Ему говорят:
– Кажется, вы нам подходите. Расскажите немного о себе.
Тот отвечает:
– Вы знаете, у меня не стоит. Совсем!
– Так какого... вы сюда пришли?!
– Я подумал, может, вам отрицательные герои нужны...

----------


## Throbert McGee

> На соревнованиях по брейк-дансу победил немой, пытавшийся предупредить всех о пожаре.

 Literally: "The *break-dancing* competition was won by a deaf-mute, trying to warn everyone about a fire." 
No-no-no-no-no! "Break-dancing" is when you spin on your head будто волчком. As an American "child of the 1980s," I must say that the proper English term here is "*Pop & Lock*" dancing! 
 Вот ролик из 1984 х/ф комедии _Revenge of the Nerds_ ("Месть ботаников"). Начиная с 1:05 в ролике, чувак в красной коже исполняет танец "Pop & Lock", который немного похож на жестовые языки глухонемых.    
(Larry B. Scott, the straight African-American actor who plays the very, very, very, very, very gay character  "Lamar Latrell" in the above clip, never became a really big star -- but this small role made him famous enough, and led to lots of other acting jobs.)

----------


## wanja

Как доказать, что винда баба, а линукс мужик. 
Винда: Дорогой, мне срочно нужно обновиться. Ой, а теперь мне нужно перезагрузиться. Ой, а теперь я не могу перезагрузиться, потому что ты заставил меня обновиться. Ну сделай же что-нибудь! 
Линукс: Работать больше не буду. Вообще. Делай что хочешь, мне пофиг.

----------


## wanja

Стоят девчонки, стоят в сторонке 
С сосульками вместо ушей, 
Потому что мороз минус двадцать,
А без шапок они красивей.
******
- Мама, вот ты говорила, что папу крокодил съел, а ребята во дворе сказали, что он на самом деле к другой бабе ушёл. Как так?
- Всё правильно. Сначала он к другой бабе ушёл, а потом его крокодил в зоопарке по кусочкам съел. Но я за это уже отсидела!

----------


## wanja

Критик язвительно говорит художнику:
- Хотите знать мое мнение о вашем полотне? Оно не стоит ровным счетом ничего!
- Верю, - скромно ответил художник, - но, тем не менее, я готов его выслушать!
********
Заголовок: МАРК ЦУКЕРБЕРГ ЗАКРЫВАЕТ ФЕЙСБУК!!!
Статья: Каждый вечер Марк Цукерберг закрывает окно браузера и ложится спать.
*************
Ядерная гонка вооружений — это,  как два человека, стоящих по пояс в бензине. У одного три спички, у другого пять... 
****************
Миллионер-качок-подкаблучник в одном лице. Так выглядит идеальный мужчина по мнению современных девушек. 
**************
 24 декабря. Птицы, матерясь, возвращаются с юга... 
 *********
 Из-за беспрецедентно теплой зимы Д. А. Медведев не может уснуть уже на пятом подряд заседании правительства РФ.

----------


## wanja

ЕСЛИ БЫ НЕ ПРАЗДНИЧНАЯ НОВОГОДНЯЯ НОЧЬ, МЫ БЫ НИКОГДА НЕ УЗНАЛИ, ЧТО 
при открывание бутылки шампанского зубами первое что приходит в голову – это пробка. 
на утро салат оливье может содержать не только колбасу, огурцы и картошку, но также елочные игрушки, мобильный телефон и аквариумных рыбок. 
бенгальские огни горят гораздо дольше и ярче, если их воткнуть в кресло. 
подвыпившая Снегурочка способна перепрыгнуть не только костер, но газовую плиту высотой до полутора метров. 
устроить кегельбан дома довольно просто, достаточно иметь 10 бутылок шампанского и глобус. 
призыв «Елочка, зажгись!» быстрее всего реализуется при помощи жидкости для разведения костров. 
с тещей очень интересно играть в дартс, если использовать друг друга в качестве мишеней. 
лом случайно выпавший из вашего окна, пробивает на полметра асфальт и насквозь лексус LX 570. 
сосед, доктор филологии, способен в 4 часа ночи поздравить тебя словами «все будет пучком, братан». 
нормальная громкость музыки – это когда под нее можно танцевать в соседнем доме. 
если приглашенного деда Мороза уговорить сыграть в карты на интерес, то у вашей жены может появиться шуба красного цвета. 
наиболее распространенной причиной засора в туалете является вставленная в унитаз елка. 
китайские петарды делают заявленный срок службы немецкого натяжного потолка сильно преувеличенным. 
увлеченно танцуя летку-енку можно незаметно для себя два раза обогнуть 3 транспортное кольцо. 
вне зависимости от того, год кого животного наступил, утром по зеркалу будут показывать свинью. 
Новый год – это новая надежда изменить свою жизнь к лучшему, ничего для этого не делая!

----------


## maxmixiv

Про кегельбан - это сильно  ::

----------


## Lampada

ЧЕРНОМЫРДИЗМЫ.
МЫ ВЕДАЕМ, ЧТО ТВОРИМ.
1. "Никогда этого не бывало, и вот опять!"
2. "Лучше быть головой мухи, чем жопой слона".
3. "Народ пожил - и будет!"
4. "Надо же думать, что понимать".
5. "У кого руки чешутся - чешите в другом месте!"
6. "Вас там туда..."
7. "Вечно у нас в России стоит не то, что нужно".
8. "Мы до сих пор пытаемся доить тех, кто и так лежит".
9. "Мы выполнили все пункты: от А до Б".
10. "Некоторые принципы, которые раньше были принципиальны, на самом деле были непринципиальны."
11. "Вообще-то успехов немного. Но главное: есть правительство".
12. "Есть еще время сохранить лицо. Потом придется сохранять другие части тела"...
13. "Красивых женщин я успеваю только заметить. И ничего больше".
14. "Правительство - это не тот орган, где, как многие думают, можно только языком".
15. "Надо всем лечь на это и получить то, что мы должны иметь".
16. "Вино нам нужно для здоровья. А здоровье нам нужно, чтобы пить водку".
17. "Кто говорит, что правительство сидит на мешке с деньгами? Мы мужики и знаем, на чем сидим".
18.. "Мы помним, когда масло было вредно. Только сказали - масла не стало. Потом нa яйца нажали так, что их тоже не стало".
19. Много говорить не буду, а то опять чего-нибудь скажу".
20. Мы так жить будем, что наши внуки нам завидовать будут.
21. Впервые за многие годы отмечено сокращение сброса поголовья скота.
22. В харизме надо родиться.
23. Будем отстаивать это, чтобы этого не допустить.
24. А кто попытается мешать - о них знаем мы в лицо! Правда там не назовёшь это лицом!
25. Всю теорию коммунизма придумали два еврея. Я Маркса с Энгельсом имел...
26. Eсли бы я всё назвал, чем я располагаю, да вы бы рыдали здесь!
27. Здесь вам не тут!
28. И знаю опять, как можно. А зачастую, и как нужно.
29. И с кого спросить, я вас спрашиваю? Эти там, те тут, а тех до сих пор никто ни разу...
30. К сожалению, мертвыми душами выглядят некоторые наши коллективные члены.
31. Как кто-то сказал, аппетит приходит во время беды...
32. Какую бы общественную организацию мы ни создавали, получается КПСС.
33. Клинтона целый год долбали за его Монику. У нас таких через одного. Мы ещё им поаплодируем. Но другое дело Конституция.
Написано: нельзя к Монике ходить - не ходи! А пошел - отвечай. Если не умеешь. Я имею в виду Конституцию.
34. Когда моя наша страна в таком состоянии, я буду все делать, я буду все говорить!
35. Когда я знаю, что это поможет, я не буду держать за спиной!
36. Когда трудно, мы всегда протянем. То что надо.
37. Курс у нас один - правильный.
38. Много денег у народа в чулках или носках. Я не знаю, где - зависит от количества.
39. Моя жизнь прошла в атмосфере нефти и газа.
40. Мы будем проводить иностранную политику иностранными руками.
42. Мы надеемся, что у нас не будет запоров на границе.
43. Мы продолжаем то, что мы уже много наделали.
44. На любом языке я умею говорить со всеми, но этим инструментом я стараюсь не пользоваться.
45. На ноги встанем, на другое ляжем.
48. Нам никто не мешает перевыполнять наши законы.
49. Но мы подсчитаем, и тогда все узнают. И мы в первую очередь. А если кто слишком умный, пусть сам считает, а мы потом проверим. И доложим, куда попало.
50. Раньше полстраны работало, а пол не работало. А теперь всё наоборот.
51. Россия со временем должна стать еврочленом.
62. Сейчас там что-то много стало таких желающих все что-то возбуждать. Все у них возбуждается там. Вдруг тоже проснулись. И возбудились. Пусть возбуждаются.
63. Секс это тоже форма движения.
64. Страна не знает, что ест правительство.
65. У меня к русскому языку вопросов нет.
66. У меня приблизительно два сына.
67. Учителя и врачи хотят есть практически каждый день!
68. Это не тот орган, который готов к любви.
69. Этот призрак бродит где-то там в Европе, а у нас почему-то останавливается. Хватит нам бродячих.
70. Я бы не стал увязывать эти вопросы так перпендикулярно.
71. Я господина Буша-младшего лично не знаю, но вот с отцом его, господином Бушем-старшим я знаком и жену его, Буш-старшую, тоже.
72. Я готов и буду объединяться. И со всеми. Нельзя, извините за выражение, все время врастопырку.
73. Я не тот человек, который живет удовлетворениями.
74. Говорю безо всяких - спад экономики ещё не полностью пошёл на подъём.  черномырдизмы - Самое интересное в блогах

----------


## wanja

В детском саду на утреннике.
Воспитательница: А скажи-ка нам, Виталик, что такое: без окон, без дверей, полна горница людей?
Виталик: Нет.
Воспитательница: Что нет?
Виталик: Не полна, Марьиванна. Пространство всегда есть. Его не заполнить ничем. Ваша позиция понимания пространства безнадежно устарела и принадлежит механистической парадигме. На субатомном уровне нет ничего, кроме пространства. Вселенная увеличивается по экспоненте и объекты постоянно удаляются друг от друга и пространства между ними становится только больше. Неправда ли, это печальная метафора и человеческих взаимоотношений? Мы постоянно отдаляемся, даже сейчас, Марьиванна, стоя на одном месте.
Воспитательница: Вот и ты удаляйся, Виталик. Ну правда, уходи. А скажи-ка нам, Юленька, что-такое: висит груша, нельзя скушать?
Юленька: ЛАМПОЧКА!
Воспитательница: Правильно, Юленька! Держи конфетку.
(Виталик неподвижно удаляется к выходу и исчезает в перспективе).

----------


## Hoax

Приходит "новый русский" к гадалке и спрашивает: 
— Мне сегодня картошка сырая приснилась. К чему бы это? 
— Очень просто, милый, или по весне посадят, или по осени уберут... 
убирать картофель - to lift potato
убирать человека - to kill somebody 
сажать картофель - to plant potato
сажать в тюрьму - to imprison somebody

----------


## wanja

- Скажите, а фильм Тарантино "Омерзительная восьмерка" - это про "Жигули" или про пиво "Балтика"?
- Про Windows! 
*******************
— Что с Егором случилось? Весь помятый, круги под глазами! 
— Это все от недосыпания. 
— Больше похоже на синяки после драки. 
— Так он сначала гречку не досыпал, потом сахар не досыпал... Его покупатели и отметелили.

----------


## wanja

Статистик утонул, переходя реку, средняя глубина которой составляла лишь один метр.
**************
Если Лео не дадут Оскар в этом году, то начнётся восстание Дикапристов.

----------


## wanja

Один бразилец решил ограбить аптеку. Он подъехал к аптеке, вылез из машины и пошёл на дело. В это время другой бразилец шёл мимо, увидел бесхозную машину с ключами в замке, сел в неё и уехал.
Первый бразилец вышел из аптеки, не обнаружил машины и стал озираться по сторонам. Пока он щёлкал клювом, к нему подошёл третий бразилец, отобрал у него награбленное в аптеке и был таков.
Первый бразилец расстроился от такой несправедливости и пошёл в полицию заявить об ограблении. Там он встретился с хозяином аптеки, который его опознал.
Бразильца тут же арестовали, но возмущён он не по этому поводу, а из-за того, что у него угнали машину, которую сам он угнал лишь за день до этого. 
******************
Мало кто знает, что Лев Толстой писал свои произведения тушью "Макс Фактор". Это придавало им дополнительную длину, объем и выразительность
************
Фараон: Здравствуйте, можно забронировать столик на имя Сакрахотеп?
Администратор: Продиктуйте, пожалуйста, по буквам
Фараон: Птичка, два треугольника, волнистая линия, солнце, опять птичка, собачья голова, скарабей.
**********
Урок труда для девочек в школе. Преподавательница, опираясь на швейную машинку, вдохновенно говорит:
- Девочки! Сегодня очень сложная тема - выворачивание канта наизнанку.
Одна из школьниц:
- Марья Ивановна! Я не поняла! Это как же: нравственный закон над нами, а звёздное небо внутри нас?

----------


## Hoax

А овечка была?  nEVb5LYl7Ao.jpg 
Нести чепуху, нести околесицу - to talk nonsense
Нести предмет  - to carry something 
"Боже, что я несу" means "Gush, why am i saying silly things" or also "Gush, what is that i have in my hands"

----------


## wanja

- Доктор, скажите, у меня грипп?!
- Да!!!
- Свиной?!
- Да!!!
- А Вы уверены?!
- Абсолютно! Только свинья могла вызвать «скорую» в 4 утра с температурой 36,7! 
=====================
Потерпевший кораблекрушение посылает записку в бутылке: "я на необитаемом острове помогите выбратся вы моя единственная надежда"
Бутылка возвращается через 3 года: "ться" 
====================
Препод по матану про филологов:
— ...Да плюньте в лицо тому, кто говорит, что филологи – это нежные фиалочки с горящими глазами! Я вас умоляю! На самом деле они мрачные желчные типы, готовые язык собеседнику вырвать за фразы, типа "оплатите за воду", "мое день рождение", "дырка в пальте"...
Голос с задней парты:
— А что не так с этими фразами?
Препод, поправив очки:
— А на вашем трупе, молодой человек, они бы еще и попрыгали. 
==========
- И все таки что то в этом должно быть...
- В этом должны быть два дефиса!

----------


## Hoax

Знакомый (американец) сегодня написал:  Hello, I have learned that Как дела sounds like Godzilla! 
О как!

----------


## Soft sign

> Hello, I have learned that Как дела sounds like Godzilla!

 Действительно очень похоже.  :: 
English [kʰ] and [ɡ] sounds contrast not only by vocalization, but also by aspiration. [kʰ] is aspirated. So the Russian unaspirated [k] sound could be interpreted as [ɡ] by an English speaker.
Russian soft [д’] has a fricative release ([dᶻʲ]) and sounds much like [dz] ([dz] in _Godzilla_ is slightly palatalized before an _i_).
As for vowels, American [ɑ] in the first syllable is almost identical to Russian stressed _а_ in _«как»_. [ɪ] of the second syllable is perfectly identical to Russian unstressed _е/и_ (syllables just before the stress are pronounced a bit longer in Russian, so they possibly could be interpreted by English speakers as stressed).
The least similar are the final [ə] sound in _Godzilla_ and the stressed Russian [a] in _дела́_. But the phrase _«как дела?»_ is often pronounced negligently, so the final sound can became a bit unclear.

----------


## Hoax



----------


## wanja

Купил книжку "Этому не научат в автошколе", пришёл домой, лег на диван, открыл титульный лист, там написано "Всё о комнатных растениях".
******************
Загрязнился монитор, нажимаю "Мой компьютер" - не моет, зараза! 
*************
Просыпается Адам с дикого бодуна. Чувствует - что-то не так, ощупывает себя руками и начинает орать дурным голосом:
- ААААААА!!!! ГДЕ МОИ РЕБРА?!?!?!!!!!
Голос сверху:
- А кто вчера девочек заказывал?...

----------


## wanja

Абрам – Мойше: - У меня будет обыск, подержи в своем сейфе мои деньги.
Мойша: - Жена, дети сюда! Видите сосед пришёл, деньги принёс, я их взял, пересчитал, в сейфе закрыл!
Жена и дети: - Да, да видим.
Через неделю Абрам вновь приходит к соседу.
Абрам: - Спасибо, обыск прошёл, ничего не нашли, верни пожалуйста деньги.
Мойша: - Жена, дети сюда! К нам сосед неделю назад деньги приносил?
Жена и дети: - Нет!
- Я их брал, пересчитывал, в сейф положил?
Жена и дети: - Нет! Нет!
Мойша открывает сейф и отдаёт все деньги Абраму.
Абрам, недоумевая: - А этот спектакль зачем?
Мойша: - А чтобы увидел с какими сволочами приходиться жить!

----------


## wanja

Сегодня я снова пытался вернуть свою девушку. Но с тех пор, как она переехала ко мне, её родители перестали отвечать на звонки.
*********
Ко мне постучали миссионеры и спросили, не хочу ли я впустить Иисуса в свой дом. Я ответил, что Иисус может войти, а вы пошли на*** отсюда.
********
— Мама, можно я пойду поиграю с Петей?
— Нет, он плохой мальчик…
— Тогда можно я пойду и побью его?
*********
Если у начальника хорошее настроение, его легко можно спутать с человеком. 
Самое опасное — это на следующий день общаться с шефом, исходя из этой иллюзии.

----------


## Lampada

_- Милиция задержала того типа, что угнал мою машину. Надо навестить его в тюрьме.
- Зачем это тебе нужно?
- Как зачем?! Хотя бы узнать у него, как ему удалось её завести.__ 
Два милиционера чинят милицейскую машину. Один лежит под кузовом и говорит другому:
- Вась, посмотри, мигалка работает?
- Работает... Не работает... Работает... Не работает... _ _Водитель возмущённо говорит гаишнику:_ _- Товарищ сержант, а разве тут нет левого поворота?
- Есть, но он платный._

----------


## wanja

Основатель фирмы IKEA продал душу Дьяволу, но тот не сумел её собрать.
**********
Если без запинки произнести пять названий предметов из IKEA, можно вызвать Дьявола. Но он придёт в разобранном виде.
**********
Как-то раз один китаец продал душу Дьяволу. И через неделю она сломалась.

----------


## wanja

- Ты смотришь новости?
- Нет. Я, кажется, пропустил первые два сезона и теперь ничего не понимаю.
***
Что у нас справа по курсу?
— (Глядя в бинокль) Шестивесельный ял!
— Что слева по курсу?
— Шестивесельный ял!
— Что прямо по курсу?
— Шестивесельный ял!
— Боцман, убери таракана с бинокля!!!

----------


## wanja

Собеседование 
1. Почему вы выбрали именно нашу компанию? 
— Я, как и все кандидаты до меня и после меня, направил резюме в десяток мест. Где устроюсь быстрее и выгоднее — там и хорошо. 
2. Как вы считаете, почему мы должны выбрать именно вас? 
— Вам работники вообще нужны? Ну вот он я. Работник. Именно меня стоит выбрать хотя бы потому, что я явно умнее всех тех, кто заливал на эти вопросы стандартную чушь. И умнее вас, между прочим, потому что я никогда таких дурацких вопросов бы не задал. 
3. Какую зарплату вы хотели бы получать? 
— 2, 5 млн. $ в год. Столько получает президент США. Что вообще за вопрос такой? Естественно, что я хочу получать настолько высокую зарплату, насколько вы сможете мне заплатить. Только ведь вы все равно не заплатите. Тогда нечего и выпендриваться. Все равно выбор за мной: вы говорите цену, я говорю — согласен или нет. 
4. Почему вы ушли с предыдущего места работы? 
— Какая вам разница, почему я ушел. Все равно вы ради меня ничего не измените. Ну что вам даст ответ? Во-первых, я совру. Во-вторых, предположим, отвечу честно: маленькая зарплата или отсутствие карьерного роста, или бесперспективность, или не сошелся с коллективом, или не понравился собаке начальника. И что? Вы же не знаете, сойдусь ли я с вашим начальником, коллективом и их собакой. И не узнаете, пока не попробуете. 
5. Кем вы видите себя через 5/10/20 лет (в нашей компании)? 
— Если я буду настолько бездарен, чтобы остаться в вашей компании на 5 лет, то меня не стоит вообще на работу брать. Да и компания ваша... Вот вам встречный вопрос: какие планы компании на ближайшие 5/10/20 лет? Что? Нет таких. Так если вы сами не знаете, что с вами будет через 20 лет, будет ли компания и какую нишу она намеревается занимать, то мне-то откуда это знать? Вы тут наркотики употребляете, не иначе. 
6. Какие у вас были достижения на предыдущем месте работы? 
— А резюме вам не достаточно, значит. Ну хорошо. Я отлично работал и великолепно справлялся со своими обязанностями. Вот это — достижение! Если же ваши работники работают так, что хорошо работают они лишь изредка, то я вас разочарую: при правильном руководстве и хорошей работе никаких достижений быть не должно! Работать надо, а не ерундой маяться и достижения достигать! 
7. Каким бы вы хотели видеть своего начальника? 
— Я бы хотел его не видеть. Это — раз. А два — без разницы. Серьезно, мне нет разницы как он выглядит. Главное, чтобы он был начальником: тем, кто может нормально и внятно сформулировать задачи. А в остальном, пусть хоть в красных труселях на белой капибаре разъезжает по офису. 
8. Какие у вас есть достоинства? 
— На гуслях я умею играть и плеваться на 10-15 метров в длину. Если вам нужна моя квалификация, то она указана в резюме. Если вам что-то нужно еще — то об этом и спросите. А если вы сами не знаете, чего вы хотите и что вам нужно, то тут, извините, ничем помочь не могу. Формулировать скрытые и неясные желания — это вам к психиатру нужно. 
9. Каковы ваши недостатки? 
— Вы определитесь, что вам надо, а я скажу, есть ли у меня к этому недостаток, а то у меня есть недостаток — хорошо тенором пою, соседи жалуются, а в консерватории сказали — талант. Вот еще недостаток: когда я ем суп, я зачерпываю ложкой к себе, а не от себя! О как! Короче, верните листочек с вопросами тому ребенку-дауну, у которого вы его забрали, и не обижайте его больше, ему и так несладко живется. Если вы не знаете, что вам нужно, то берите на работу меня, мы удивительно подходим друг другу: я тоже не имею понятия, что вам нужно! У нас будут любовь и взаимопонимание. Заодно можете уволить своего специалиста отдела кадров, он явно некомпетентен.
************
— Ты, вообще, чем занимаешься? 
— Людей достаю. 
— А они? 
— Они орут. 
— А морду еще не били? 
— Нет, пока. Не доросли!

----------


## wanja

Иногда к моей дочери приходят в гости ее одноклассники — говорят, поиграть на приставке. Как всякий отец, я, конечно, немного нервничаю: сами понимаете, им по 13, гормоны, могут и приставку мне сломать.
**************
— Роза Марковна, я слышала, шо Вы таки женили своего Додика! Ну, и как Вам невестка? 
— И шо я Вам могу сказать... Высшее образование, умеет готовить, хорошая работа, очень аккуратная, шьет, вяжет... В общем, гадюка гадюкой!

----------


## wanja

Те, кто не учит историю обречены на ее повторение. А те, кто учит, вынуждены беспомощно наблюдать, как неучи ее повторяют.
*******
Плывет черепаха, на ее спине — змея.
"Сброшу — укусит." — думает черепаха.
"Укушу — сбросит." — думает змея...
А со стороны выглядит как крепкая женская дружба. 
********
- Дорогой, у меня две полоски...
- Ты беременна?
- Нет, блин, я младший сержант! 
*******
Если ты стоишь и при этом сидишь, то ты в тюрьме, а если ты сидишь и при этом стоишь — ты в машине в пробке.

----------


## wanja

Правда - изобретение маньяков: колет глаза и режет уши.
*********************
Твоя рожа напоминает мне прекрасный город Париж. Так и хочется съездить!
*************
- Привет, меня зовут Дмитрий, и я украл панду из зоопарка.
- У нас вообще-то клуб анонимных алкоголиков.
- А вы думаете, я это трезвым сделал?
************
- Девушка, а ведь я абсолютно свободен!
- Подождите, мужчина, давайте уточним - свободен или нахрен никому не нужен?

----------


## Alex80

- как по английски будет "спайдер мэн"?
- chelovek pauk

----------


## wanja

1-я: Мой новый парень - ветеринар.
2-я: Воевал что ли?
1-я: Нет, это тот, кто мяса не ест. 
************
Когда мы наконец-то доберемся до населенной гуманоидами планеты в соседней галактике, то тоже оставим им пару вытоптанных кругов на колхозном поле и быстро улетим обратно.
***********************
Жители Санкт-Петербурга! Все мы шокированы появлением в небе этого огромного светящегося шара. Прошу вас сохранять спокойствие. Нет необходимости закупать крупы и запасаться питьевой водой, перестаньте оформлять завещание и впадать в религиозную экзальтацию. Ученые утверждают, что объект называется Солнцем и не представляет никакой опасности. В скором времени наш город снова погрузится в уютный дождливый сумрак. Держитесь, родные.
**************
Люся не доверяла евреям, но родителей не выбирают.
***********
— Что такая красивая девушка делает в такой дыре?
— Кто-то оставил канализационный люк открытым.

----------


## wanja

Утро. Понедельник. Начальник:
— Глаза у тебя опухшие и красные. Ты что, пил?
— Нет, блин, на работу идти не хотел... Плакал.
*************
– Копейка рубль бережёт. Пока гром не грянет, мужик не перекрестится. Не жили богато, нечего и начинать.
– Министр финансов, закончили доклад?
*********
В аптеке.
Молодой человек:
- Гандоны есть?
(аптекарша глядя на него)
- Да, заходят иногда...
************
Если вы думаете, что хорошо там, где нас нет, то знайте: мы идём к вам.
************
Что должен уметь каждый мужчина:
1) Не молчать, если приготовлено вкусно;
2) Молча жрать, если не вкусно...
*********
Ночь. Темнота. Свечи. Дама и Мужчина. Закончили ужин. Она ему нежно шепчет:
— Ну, все, сейчас ты мой…
— Еще чего! Сама мой!
**************
Пацан провожает деваху до дома. Заходят в подъезд, останавливаются на лестничной площадке.
Она:
— Выкрути лампочку.
Он выкручивает. В полной темноте она говорит:
— Хочешь, в рот возьму?
— Ты что? Она же горячая!
***************
- Дорогой, я села на диету, поэтому буду есть только икру, трюфели и омары!
- Да чё ты мелочишься! Жри уже сразу деньги!
************
- Любишь медок, люби и холодок! - орали бухие пчелы, вытаскивая из берлоги медведя на снег.
**********
Никогда не ищи идеального спутника жизни, ищи с тараканами того же вида, что и у тебя. 
**************
Одиссея — яркий пример того, какие сказки может придумать мужик, объясняя своей жене, где он пропадал последние 15 лет.

----------


## wanja

- Почему вы развелись?
- Из-за секса.
- В смысле, редко им занимались?
- Часто, но не одновременно.
************
Про своего начальника могу сказать только две вещи:
1. Это очень умный, порядочный и грамотный человек.
2. Так думает только он.
*********
Сиськи силиконовые, сигареты электронные, наркотики синтетические, кофе без кофеина, панк-рок без мата... 
Никаких, бл@ть, моральных ценностей!
*********
Настораживает не то, что в салат попал таракан, а то, что столь живучее существо сдохло в этой среде…

----------


## Lampada

Интернет укрепляет семью.  Сходить налево уже не то, чтобы не хочется... .  Просто налево уже пойти некогда.  Куплю недорого зарядник для кредитной карты  Дорогой, я уехала бухать с девчонками. Когда буду звонить, трубку не бери. Не нарывайся!  - Я ужасно себя вела вчера? - Это я тебя вёл.  Среди работников милиции провели тест на сообразительность. Суть теста: в металлической пластине вырезаны отверстия различной формы (квадрат, круг, треугольник и т. д.), в них нужно вставить соответствующие металлические тела. По результатам теста работники милиции разделились на две группы: 1. Тупые. 2. Очень сильные.

----------


## Lampada

Объявления:  _Больных в семь утра закапывать всех (объявление в глазном отделении больницы). 
В связи с ремонтом парикмахерской укладка женщин будет производиться в мужском зале. 
В виду холода в рентгеновском кабинете делаем только срочные переломы. 
Вы получите био-туалет по любому адресу в Москве в течение одного дня. А вместе с ним инструкцию на русском языке и квалифицированную демонстрацию. 
Вяжем детские кофточки из шерсти родителей. 
Девушка по имени Лена, которую я встретил 12 октября неподалеку от станции "Кузьминки". Твои белокурые волосы и красное пальто - всё, что у меня осталось. Прошу откликнуться. Игорь. 
Делаем полиэтиленовые мешки по размеру заказчика. 
Дети выдаются отцам только в трезвом состоянии. 
Дети до пятилетнего возраста проходят в цирк на руках. 
Завтра в 9.00 у магазина будет проводиться распродажа живых кур, по полторы на человека. 
ЗУБЫ? Наши стоматологи сделают всё, чтобы вы навсегда забыли о них! 
Кондитерская фабрика приглашает на работу двух мужчин - одного для обёртки, другого для начинки. 
Ларёк "Вторсырья" принимает отбросы общества охотников и рыболовов в виде костей. 
Москвичка ищет работу по специальности или бухгалтером. 
Один звонок, и вам оформят свидетельство о смерти, изготовят венки! 
Продаётся коккер-спаниель. Мать признана "Лучшей сукой породы". 
Продаётся немецкая овчарка. Недорого. Ест любое мясо. Особенно любит маленьких детей. 
Продаю коляску для новорожденного синего цвета. 
Продаются три поросёнка, все разного пола. 
Ресторан не работает, официантки все распущенные. 
Совхоз "Солнечный" закупает тёлок от частных лиц чёрно-пёстрой масти. _ _Сегодня в холле гостиницы состоится лекция на аморальные темы_ __

----------


## wanja

- Как дела?
- Ну как сказать... Чёрные кошки перестали дорогу перебегать, не видят смысла...
*************
Сегодня встретил жуткий трамвай с рекламным слоганом ипотеки на боку: "Осталось только переехать!"
**********
Нынче дети очень нежные. Катаются на роликах в шлеме. Меня в детстве сбивали машины, а я думал только: "Хоть бы мама не узнала, она меня убьёт".
**********
Вчерашний эксперимент в Северной Каролине по созданию F-36 из двух F-18 провалился...
************
На невидимой руке рынка легко различимы воровские наколки.

----------


## wanja

О чём шутят учёные

----------


## wanja

— Здравствуй, добрый молодец! Здравствуй, птичка-невеличка! Здравствуй, деревце зеленое! Дико перед всеми извиняюсь: первый раз за рулем...
***************
Давным-давно рядом жили два государства, в одном были культурные люди, убирали улицы, ничего после себя не оставляли на пикниках, в общем, блюли экологию.
Рядом жили раздолбаи, которые кругом разбрасывали битую мозаику и выпитые амфоры.
Через 1000 лет археологи, проведя раскопки, пришли к выводу, что рядом с высококультурными людьми, умевшими делать красивые мозаики и изящные амфоры, жили дикари, питавшиеся сырым мясом.
*********
В режиссерской версии "Гарри Поттера" оказывается, что все это — сон мальчика, который ударился головой о стену на вокзале.

----------


## wanja

Если по каким-то причинам мой сосед не может с утра сверлить, он звонит своему корешу и тот приходит под окно косить траву.
***********
- Вы, наверное, когда идете домой, заходите по дороге в первый попавшийся подъезд, звоните в любую квартиру, вам открывают, вы входите, осматриваетесь, а потом говорите: мебель какая у вас некрасивая, да и обои пора поменять; а когда вам матом отвечают, вы фырчите, мол, быдлота и хабалки. И идете искать участкового, чтобы пожаловаться на хозяев той квартиры. Верно?
- Что за чушь?! С чего вы взяли?
- Но в соцсетях вы ведёте себя именно так.
**********
Только тогда, когда летит этот еб*чий пух, становится понятно, почему самое страшное оружие России называется «Тополь М».
**********
- А я сегодня утром встал пораньше и побежал в парк на пробежку, бегу, а навстречу мне инопланетяне ...
- Да ладно врать, никогда не поверю, что ты утром встал и побежал ...

----------


## Kanika

Hi I am new to this! anybody wants to join me on skype? It would be really helpful for me in learning Russian.

----------


## wanja

А вы знали, друзья мои, что если в субботу купить упругих, спелых яблок, а в воскресенье встать ранехонько, затемно, чтобы вырезать восемь сердцевиночек, налить туда меда, посыпать корицей, уложить все это на тарелку и поставить в микроволновку на режим запекания, то ровно через 10 минут их разметает по всей печи к хренам собачим, а вы проведете остаток утра соскребая липкие ошметки со стен?
Не знали? А я вот знаю, потому что я хозяюшка.
Записывайте этот офигенский рецепт.

----------


## Soft sign

No matter how kind you are, German children are _Kinder_.

----------


## wanja

Научиться программировать за 21 день очень просто. Это как перевести стрелки часов.
Солнечных. Через дорогу. На португальский. 
============
Краткое содержание Библии:
Бог любит всех. Кроме тех, кого убил молнией, утопил или сжёг.
==========
КАК ЧУДЕН И ГЛУБОК РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК! 
— Иметь жену — директора банка и иметь жену директора банка. Одна чёрточка, а какова разница! ! 
— МАШИНА МАШИНА — это МАшина машина или машИна МАшина? 
— Оказывается, в ряде случаев от замены буквы Ё на Е значительно меняется смысл написанного. Например: "выпили все" или "выпили всё", "в суете сует" или "в суете суёт"... 
— Законченное предложение из пяти глаголов без знаков препинания и союзов: "Решили послать сходить купить выпить. " 
— Синдром легкого недомогания развивается у молодых девушек, которых никто не домогается. 
— "В ближайшие дни страна передохнет от жары". Как важно не терять букву Ё.

----------


## wanja

Инoплaнeтянe, пoхищeнныe другими инoплaнeтянaми, чувствуют сeбя нe в свoeй тaрeлкe. 
Рaк - этo нe пригoвoр. Вoт скoрпиoн или вoдoлeй, этo дa, другoe дeлo. 
"Я стoлькo нe съeм!", - пoдумaлa сaмкa бoгoмoлa, кoгдa двя сaмцa прeдлoжили eй сeкс втрoём. 
Вoлк с oчeнь-oчeнь хoрoшим зрeниeм вoeт нa Плутoн. 
Пaтoлoгoaнaтoмы утвeрждaют, чтo внутрeнняя крaсoтa чeлoвeкa сильнo прeувeличeнa. 
Гoстeприимный стoрoж зaряжaeт ружьё сoлью и хлeбoм.

----------


## wanja

Deleted. L.

----------


## Lampada

Смешное_.  
обидеть Таню может каждый,
не каждый может убежать
--
не надо делать мне как лучше,
оставьте мне как хорошо
--
я не хотела вас обидеть,
случайно просто повезло
--
поскольку времени немного,
я вкратце матом объясню
--
башка сегодня отключилась,
не вся, конечно – есть могу
--
держи вот этот подорожник —
щас врежу, сразу приложи
--
я понимаю что вам нечем,
но всё ж попробуйте понять
-- 
как говорится, всё проходит,
но может кое-что застрять
--
кого хочу я осчастливить,
тому уже спасенья нет
--
звони почаще – мне приятно
на твой «пропущенный» смотреть
--
характер у меня тяжёлый,
всё потому, что золотой
--
чтоб дело мастера боялось,
он знает много страшных слов
--
вы мне хотели жизнь испортить?
спасибо, справилась сама
--
когда все крысы убежали,
корабль перестал тонуть
--
дела идут пока отлично,
поскольку к ним не приступал
--
работаю довольно редко,
а недовольно каждый день
--
когда на планы денег нету,
они становятся мечтой
--
женат два раза неудачно:
одна ушла, вторая – нет
--
есть всё же разум во вселенной,
раз не выходит на контакт
--
уж вроде ноги на исходе,
а юбка всё не началась
-- 
для женщин нет такой проблемы,
которой им бы не создать
--
Олегу не везёт настолько,
что даже лифт идёт в депо
-- 
всё то, что нас не убивает,
богаче делает врачей
--
я не туплю, а экономно
расходую потенциал
--_

----------


## wanja

- Неправильно ты, дядя Федор, стенку красишь: цвет неудачный, да и краска больно токсичная.
- А!! Говорящий кот!
- Вот и я говорю: краска токсичная.
================
Ох, мужики, как же я спалился! Жена в длительной командировке была и вернулась на день раньше. А у меня и борщ в холодильнике, и полы помыты, и цветы политы... 
— Что ж ты врал мне всю жизнь, что не умеешь? — жена спрашивает. — Самой все по дому делать приходилось. 
Пытался я ей объяснить, что не я это, что баб водил. Не поверила! Потому что когда она вошла, я посуду мыл. 
================
— Моня, давай выпьем за тех, кого с нами нет...
— Ага, Изя, и таки побыстрее... пока их нет!

----------


## wanja

пришли альцгеймер с паркинсоном
и долго руку мне трясли 
ништо не вечно под луною
завёл мой врач издалека 
мышонок джери сжог два тома
и ходит гоголем теперь 
как заразительно смеётся
туберкулёзник алексей 
ну дайте что нибудь от стресса
веревку мыло табурет 
как много девушек хороших
мне не даёт любить жена 
ах значит это валентинка
а в койке нашей почему 
а я б министром стал культуры
б*я буду чувствую моё 
олег охотится на зомби
хотя удобней на коне 
надень святого валентина
нет не надену нет надень 
вы очень скованы наталья
позвольте я ослаблю цепь 
не плачь танюша не утонет
твоё китайское говно 
вести оседлый образ жизни
мешает айнэнэ в крови 
аделаида в секс не верит
но стринги носит ну а вдруг 
здесь подошла невеста трупа
тактично крикнул санитар 
вот полотенце вам для жопы
ух нихренасе нате два 
я жал на тормоз с перепугу
но встречный тормоз жал на газ 
когда являешься козою
любовь не очень-то и зла 
шаман за скверную погоду
недавно в бубен получил 
я не хочу учить вас жизни
но вены надо резать вдоль 
не бойтесь всё идёт по плану
ну просто план немного бэ 
никак вороне атеистке
не объяснить откуда сыр

----------


## Lampada

— Извините, не подскажете, который час, а то я телефон дома забыл... — Дай-ка я тебя на телефон сфотографирую. — Я всю ночь вчера на одноклассниках сидел. — Скинь ММСку как вы там отдыхаете, хоть посмотрю на лето, а то эта морозная зима в конец достала. — Новые фото с Марса выложили, надо бы качнуть. — Не получилось крякнуть. — ааа, я умер, у кого есть воскрешалка? — Телефон меня в шахматы обыграл!  А еще - я почистил клаву.  У меня мать полетела..  Мышка глючит  Вчера купил новый коврик для мышки   А телевизор на стену повесили   Я залил клаву пивом, и теперь она залипает  постучи ко мне в аську!  Приговорили к пятнадцати годам строгого режима за кражу трех лимонов.

----------


## wanja

Я ведь почему раньше злой был, у меня клавиша ")" не работала.
=============
Т9 исправляет слова. Т10 будет исправлять предложения. Т1000 исправит никчемность твоего существования.
=================
Выкуренная сигарета сокращает жизнь на пять с половиной минут. Матч сборной России по футболу убивает девяносто...
==========
Для адекватной самооценки человеку нужна собака, которая будет его обожать, и кошка, которая будет его игнорировать.
======
Борода придает владельцу некий ореол загадочности: никогда не знаешь, как поведет себя человек, если ему поджечь бороду.
============
Скорость, с которой ты ходишь в магазине по отделу с алкоголем, многое говорит о тебе как о человеке.
===========
— Клянетесь ли вы говорить правду, только правду и ничего кроме правды? 
— Клянусь ваша честь, или теперь я должен вас называть — старая, жирная, усатая, лживая тетка-взяточница

----------


## wanja

Недавно знакомая американка спросила меня: "Почему все в России болеют за Трампа?"
На секунду я задумался, а потом вспомнил одну национальную идею.
Опасную идею и мечту: Посмотреть, что случится, если Жириновский станет президентом.
**************
Сегодня я нашёл кошелек. И как добрый христианин подумал: "Что бы сделал Иисус?". Так что я превратил его в вино.
**************
- Владимир Иванович, "нахуй" пишется слитно или раздельно?
- Женя, сколько раз повторять - "нахуй" пишется: "Не соответствует кредитной политике нашего банка".

----------


## wanja

Ищешь счастье, а приобретаешь опыт. Иногда думаешь - вот оно счастье!
Ан нет, опять опыт.
=============
- Как ты мог переспать с Наташкой, она же страшная!
- И сильная...
============
Жить надо на всю катушку. Танцевать так, будто никто не видит, а шутить, как будто у тебя все зубы еще раз вырастут…
===========
При раскопках индейского поселения Тау-хау была обнаружена золотая статуэтка бога Кетцальмигонкуганькоатльк  теночтитлана - бога дикции и памяти.

----------


## wanja

- Вот видео, на котором я в лесу влезаю внутрь джипа через лючок бензобака за 1.2 секунды.
- Круто. А снимал кто?
- Да медведь нажал случайно. 
===================
В сказке для программистов поросята спасаются в домике из говна и палок, который они ремонтируют быстрее, чем волк его ломает.
=========
Каждый день думаешь "Вот куда еще хуже?".
А вот сюда. 
============
Бойся верующего: у него есть добрый Бог, который всё ему простит!
============
— Теща с прогулочной яхты упала в океан. Сфотографировала подплывшую к ней белую акулу. 
— А почему она ее не съела? 
— А ее в отеле сытно покормили.

----------


## wanja

Задолбали идиоты, которые свято уверены, что все богатые мужики именно наворовали, а богатые женщины — насосали! Кто-нибудь, объясните наконец этим дебилам, что женщина тоже может наворовать...
===========
Криминал.
Сегодня в ДК железнодорожников заезжий аферист под видом произведений Ф. Листа два часа играл ничего не подозревающей публике Шуберта!
============
— Привет, Саня, у меня тут проблема в проводке возникла... ты же ведь электрик? 
— Нет, я токарь! 
— Ну, все равно же с током связан, пойдем, поможешь, а?! 
— Позови Петровича. Он алкоголик и про водку больше знает.

----------


## wanja

- Алло, здравствуйте! Тут неподалёку, вперемешку с птичьим клёкотом и ненавязчивым шёпотом ветра, будто озаряя багрянцем зеленеющие волны берёзовой рощи, обдавая жаром словно летнее солнце в разгар знойного душного июльского лета, испуская лёгкую дымку подобно поднимающемуся туману от раскинувшейся глади озера на рассвете, распугивая лесных обитателей - работящих бобров, мудрых ежей и беззаботных свиристелей, догорает дом-музей Пришвина.
Нет, высылать пожарных теперь уже не нужно.
=============
Дочь-школьница говорит отцу:
— Пап, сегодня один парень сказал, что у меня отличный бампер, изумительные фары, прекрасная облицовка, и все это вместе вызывает у него непреодолимое желание заглянуть мне под капот. Что это значит?
— Скажи этому автолюбителю, что ты на дилерской гарантии. И если он попробует заглянуть под капот или сунуть щуп для проверки уровня масла, ему в ходовой шарниры вывернут и выхлопную развальцуют!
==============
Была с мужем на рыбалке. Узнала много новых рыб. Рыбу-падло и рыбу-пид@раса поймать практически невозможно. А вот рыба-красава ловится хорошо, хоть и похожа на обычного карася.
=============
Идет генерал и видит, как солдат красным кремом сапоги начищает. 
— Почему красным кремом чистишь сапоги? 
— Вас это не е%%т, товарищ генерал! 
— Как разговариваешь!? Отвечай, как надо! 
— Товарищ генерал, черный крем закончился, нигде нет, нашли только красный... 
— А меня это не е%%т! 
— Я же сразу вам так и сказал!

----------


## Soft sign

Fill in the blank:  _______________ стоял ларёк с надписью «ШАВЕРМА»._ 
а. _В Москве на вокзале_
б. _На вокзале в Москве_
в. _На московском вокзале_
г. _На Московском вокзале_

----------


## Soft sign

(The correct answer is «г». Because the words _ларёк_ and _шаверма_ are preferabe in Saint Petersburg’s language (in Moscow, they’d rather say _киоск_ and _шаурма_ respectively), and Московский вокзал is also located in Saint Petersburg.)

----------


## Lampada

- Дети, что означает слово "летописец"? - Что лето кончилось. Совсем.   — Можно я уйду пораньше? У меня важная причина.
— Какая?
— Я не хочу быть здесь.   — Как бы вы описали свою жизнь в двух словах?
— За что?   _Масштаб вашей личности определяется величиной проблемы, которая способна вас вывести из себя._ Зигмунд Фрейд   — Купи мне вина...
— Тебе же завтра на работу, какое ещё вино?
— Красное сухое...   — "Хватит сидеть без денег!" — подумал я и прилёг.   _Не проверяйте друзей и любимых. Они всё равно не выдержат испытания. _ Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери   Если вас незаслуженно обидели, вернитесь и заслужите!   Купил путёвку "Всё включено". 
Захожу в номер. Свет выключен, телевизор выключен. 
Могу я потребовать деньги обратно?

----------


## wanja

Наконец-то поняла суть флирта. Оказывается надо кокетничать, а не подъёбывать. Вы знали?!
===========
- Алло, скорая? Тут мои чувства задели, приезжайте.
- А мы тут причем?
- Я не для себя, а для того, кто задел.
================
Хамлю? Да, но вы же вдохновляете!
=================
У Васи-12 яблок, у Пети-8 яблок, а у Паши — в жопе соль. 
Вопрос: кто бежал из колхозного сада последним?
===================
Сделал четыре дела одновременно: открыл минералку, умылся, помыл пол, довел кота до инфаркта.

----------


## wanja

— Мне вера не позволяет... 
— Пацаны, а какая у Сереги вера? 
— Жену у него зовут Вера. 98 киллограмм. Шпалоукладчица. 
================
— Итак, чем отличается актив от пассива? 
— Ну... актив - это когда ты, а пассив - это когда тебя. 
— Знаете, бухгалтер из вас так себе.
================
Говорят, "каждый человек кузнец своего счастья". 
Люди-и-и! 
Отберите у меня наковальню! 
А то я какую-то х*йню кую...

----------


## wanja

Одноглазую девочку больше не интересует кто живет в скворечнике. 
"Здравствуйте! Мой папа помешан на Лайме Вайкуле. Пожалуйста, сделайте что-нибудь!" Лайма Сидоров, 9 лет. 
И откуда, дедушка, ты всё знаешь? - Ты погугли с моё... 
Нельзя убивать незнакомых людей, вдруг у них котик дома один.

----------


## wanja

- Я очень страшная?
- Не очень.
- Мудак.
==========
— Не смейся над дедушкой! 
— Почему? 
— Дедушка на войне был! 
— И че? 
— Дедушка умеет УБИВАТЬ! 
=============
Первый ребенок — все стираем, гладим, кипятим! 
Второй ребенок — стираем, иногда гладим, смотрим чтобы не ел из миски кота! 
Третий ребенок — если ребенок поел из миски кота, то это проблемы кота...
*******
Токарь вдумчиво протирает гаечный ключик тряпочкой. К нему подходит начальник и начинает грузить: 
- Петров, бл#! Ты какого хера домой так рано собираешься? Время всего 17:20!!! 
— Понимаете, я пока ключик тряпочкой протру, пока станок железной щеточкой почищу, пока ручки мыльцем отмою, пока переоденусь. Вот как раз и конец рабочего дня наступит. 
— Нет, Петров! Я считаю, что это не правильно! Вот я собираюсь с работы ровно в 18:00!!! 
— А тебе-то чего собираться? Еб#льник закрыл и пошел.
************
Если вы злитесь на обидчиков, знайте - ваши нервы прекрасно успокоят мята и ромашка. Которые прорастут на могилах этих ублюдков.
*************
- Изя, сыночек, тётя Света угостила нас домашними пельменями, иди покушай! 
- Мама, но ты же всегда говорила, что пельмени - это не кошерная еда! 
- Изя, запомни, еда делится на кошерную и не кошерную, только когда мы её покупаем сами. Если нам дарят еду, то она всегда кошерная.

----------


## wanja

Содержание знаменитых книг в двух словах простым языком о мировой литературе  
1. Один мужик не хотел воевать, но пришлось. А потом он десять лет домой добирался.
2. Один мужик голодал, а потом захотел стать сверхчеловеком по Ницше. Решился на мокруху и попал в тюрьму. И в проститутку влюбился.
3. Одна тётка пошла работать гувернанткой. Дождалась, пока её хозяин ослепнет, и вышла за него замуж.
4. Один мужик скучал-скучал, а потом пристрелил друга и девушке отказал. А потом сам в неё втрескался, но было поздно.
5. Один мужик продал душу чёрту. А потом за него ангелы вписались, и чёрт обломался.
6. Один мужик пересадил собаке человеческие мозги, а потом замучился их обратно выковыривать.
7. Один мужик долго-долго сидел в тюрьме, а потом сбежал и клад нашёл. И всем врагам гадостей наделал.
8. Один мужик жрал кактусы, а потом стал крутым колдуном.
9. Одна тётка влюбилась в психа. Походила голой и получила за это вечную жизнь и домик в придачу.
10. Один мужик книжек начитался и рехнулся. И начал рыцаря косплеить. А над ним все смеялись.
11. Один мужик организовал клуб. А ещё слугу нанял. А потом во всякие передряги попадал, даже в тюрьме сидел.
12. Один мужик бежал с каторги, а потом хорошим-хорошим стал.
13. Один мужик сидел в тюрьме и написал там книгу. О том, что наш мир – как матрёшка. Унутре в ней черти, а снаружи ангелы. И кучу слов сам навыдумывал.
14. Один мужик долго-долго лежал на диване, и ему было хорошо.
15. Одна тётка хотела, чтобы её любили. И в процессе борьбы за любовь прибила трёх человек. А ёё на каторгу сослали. А она там ещё одну тётку прибила и сама утонула.
16. Один мужик попал – ну ваще. Двадцать лет на необитаемом острове просидел. Ну, потом спасли.
17. Один мужик жёг книги, а потом передумал и стал их читать.
18. Один мужик привёз с севера собачку, а она потом вора загрызла. И все ей спасибо сказали.
19. Один мужик умел под водой дышать. А потом он влюбился и в тюрьму попал.
20. Один мужик на гвоздях спал. Только он нифига не главный герой.
21. Одна тётка в Древней Греции работала элитной проституткой. И лично Македонского видела! А потом до должности царицы доработалась.
22. Один мужик был крутым учёным. А потом ему ученик голову отрезал и разговаривать заставил.
23. Один мужик ездил по России и мертвые души скупал. А потом оказалось, что он никакой не некромант, а просто жулик.
24. Один мужик был индус и раджа. Его англичане с трона скинули, а он подводную лодку изобрёл и пошёл корабли топить.
25. Один мужик вырос в монастыре. А потом сбежал, подрался с кугуаром и помер.
26. Один мужик подобрал на улице совершеннейшую хабалку и на спор воспитал её как крутую леди. Только не помню – женился или нет?
27. Один мужик ехал в отпуск, а вместо этого пообщался с Бабой-Ягой и пошёл работать в волшебный институт.
28. Один мужик изобрёл хитрую смесь, выпил и невидимым стал. Потом ходил без штанов и мёрз постоянно. Его ещё в конце лопатами забили.
29. Один мужик двух сыновей породил и пошёл с ними на войну. Одного сына убили, а второго он сам пристрелил.
30. Три мужика машины чинят и надираются в зюзю постоянно.
31. Трое мужиков ни фига на байдах ходить не умели, но пошли. И собаку ещё с собой взяли. Ну хоть не утонули.
32. Четверо мужиков поехали в Бразилию и динозавров нашли. А потом с трудом учёным доказали, что нашли.
33. В общем, инопланетяне хотели Землю завоевать, из лазеров стреляли, а потом – раз, и все от насморка умерли.
34. Там, короче, куча народа и все из себя такие изысканные и по-французски говорят. А потом война. Некоторые померли, а некоторые переженились.
(с) Валерий Евсюков

----------


## wanja

ОДНОСТИШЬЯ РАЗНЫХ АВТОРОВ 
Продам дрова. Недавно наломала. 
В лягушках Вы, царевна, были краше! 
Нет вкуса? У меня?! А вы лизните! 
Как начинать беременность приятно. 
Наш кот не гадит в туфли – он брезгливый. 
И жить не хочется, и застрелиться лень… 
Вы с этим умным видом даже спите? 
Зачем мне талия? Я замужем теперь! 
Уйду в политику. Там руки мыть не надо. 
А в письмах Вы казались мне стройнее… 
Жизнь — это дар. Но лучше бы деньгами. 
Быть честным хочется… Но меньше, чем богатым. 
Хотел уж уходить, но тут опять налили. 
Ты правда глупый или это имидж? 
Я от судьбы уйти хотела. Не судьба. 
Контрольный выстрел Вас бы не испортил. 
Я всё отдам, но где мне это взять? 
Путь к сердцу на желудке оборвался. 
Ума палата с крышей набекрень. 
Как идиот, Вы были безупречны. 
Большому кораблю – большие в трюме крысы 
Какие это деньги? Это сдача!!! 
Заслушался, мадам, как вы молчите. 
О, сколько дел мне предстоит не сделать! 
Мечтала сдуру стать ещё умнее. 
Понять хочу, по ком звенит будильник? 
Как трудно быть в толпе политкорректным… 
Кому бы долг супружеский отдать? 
И рай не тот, и змеи мелковаты… 
Он любит борщ… Воспользуемся этим.

----------


## Lampada

Мальчика, лет 9, переводят в новую школу. На собеседовании его спрашивают о том, сколько он знает времен года. Парень в уме считает и говорит:
- Два.
Директриса ему намекает:
- А если подумать?
Парень, подумав, говорит:
- Вот честно, больше не помню.
Директор выразительно смотрит на багровую маму мальчика и взглядом отправляет их в коридор.
Там слегка взбешённая мама спрашивает мальчика:
- Что это было, Додик?!
Сын уверенно отвечает:
- Мама! Я правда не помню с этим никого, кроме Чайковского и Вивальди!  
Обидно, когда после свадьбы жена перестаёт следить за собой.
А за тобой не перестаёт.   Боец ИРА рассказывает внуку о своей борьбе:  — Однажды после очередной акции нам пришлось залечь на дно. Через несколько дней у нас закончился весь Гиннес, а через пять дней у нас закончился и весь виски. Мы страдали от жажды, парни были чуть живые. — А что, у вас не было воды? — Поверь, сынок, нам тогда было не до мытья.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## fortheether

[QUOTEf=Lampada;277325][/QUOTE]  
For example? 
Scott

----------


## wanja

Вчера мой муж заявил моему отцу, что тот вырастил змею... На что папа с  гордостью ответил, что вырастил не просто змею, а КОРОЛЕВСКУЮ КОБРУ! 
============
 Молодая мамаша с дитём лет полутора идёт по улице и что-то ему рассказывает.
Прислушиваюсь на обгоне:
"Это дерево ясень, это жёлтая лавочка,
это  заборчик из палочек, эти палочки называются "пруток стальной  горячекатанный квадратного сечения 15 мм, окрашенный алкидной эмалью в  два слоя по грунтовке", а это котик, он говорит "мяу"... 
===============
- Сынок, ты уже почти взрослый. Поэтому я хочу поговорить с тобой о Деде Морозе...
- Мам, да я знаю, что Деда Мороза не существует.
-  Знаешь? И то, что мы втроем живем на одну зарплату твоего отца тоже  знаешь? Тогда почему ты, будучи безработным, решил жениться?
===============
— Чего такой грустный? 
— Понимаешь, когда я иду на рыбалку, мой сосед ходит к моей жене. 
— А ты пробовал не ходить на рыбалку? 
— Пробовал, но как подумаю, что он сейчас ловит мою рыбу...
===================
Сын подходит к маме: 
— Мам, дай 100 рублей на кино! 
— Нет, иди делай уроки. 
— Ну ма-а-м! Ну да-ай! 
— У меня нету, иди попроси у папы. 
— Нет, я уже просил, у него тоже нет. Ну да-ай! 
— Нет, и не клянчи. 
— Дай, а я тебе тогда тайну скажу про папу. 
— Какую? 
— Пока ты была в магазине, к нам домой пришла какая-то женщина, и они заперлись в комнате, и я слышал, о чем они говорили! 
— И о чем же? 
— Вот дашь 100 рублей, тогда скажу... 
— Хорошо, вот, держи. Так о чем же они говорили? 
Мальчик (убирая 100 рублей подальше в карман): 
—  Женщина сказала "Ваш сын получает одни двойки и постоянно хамит  взрослым. Примите меры! ", а папа сказал "Да, да, я его непременно  выпорю!!! "...
=============
В полуслужебном чате: "За два часа в Магнитогорске не увидел ни магнитов, ни гор. Не рекомендую. " 
Из комментариев добрых коллег: "В Гусь-Хрустальный не пускайте его. Слезами изойдет. "
=================
Женщина в 20 лет как Африка — далекая, таинственная, жаркая, загадочная, недоступная!!!
В 25 лет как Индия — красивая уверенная в своей красоте, пылкая, но очень труднодоступная
В 30 лет как Америка — демократичная, богатая, независимая, но очень дорогая!!!
В 35 лет как Франция — изъезженная вдоль и поперек, но еще вызывает большой интерес.
В 40 лет как Югославия — наделала кучу ошибок, войну проиграла — интереса почти не вызывает!
В 45 лет как Россия!!! — любит выпить! Погулять! Границы уже никто не защищает.
В 50 лет как Монголия — имеет славное историческое прошлое, но, увы никакого будущего
В 60 лет как страна Афганистан — все про нее знают, но никто туда не хочет!
А  мужчины чем старше, тем богаче. Серебро - в волосах. Золото - в зубах.  Камни - в почках. Сахар - в крови. Железо - в артериях. Недвижимость в  штанах. И неистощимые запасы природного газа! 
=================
На тридцатилетней годовщине свадьбы муж поднимает тост:
- Я пью не за твои пятьдесят, когда ты кислая, как щи.
  И не за твои сорок, когда ты была сдобная, как булочка.
  И не за твои тридцать, когда ты была игристая, как шампанское.
  А пью я за твои двадцать, когда ты была нежная, как персик.
Жена произносит ответный тост:
- Я пью не за персик, который достался тебе надкушенным.
  И не за шампанское, от которого тебе доставались одни брызги.
  И не за булочку, которую ты ел пополам с соседом.
  А пью я за кислые щи, которые ты и рад бы выхлебать, да нечем.

----------


## Lampada

Конкурс песни в мединституте.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

- Я, кстати, пил сок лука. Ещё чеснок выжимал. Капусту. Зелень (меня почему-то стошнило, много не пейте). Пил сок огурца, свеклы, даже сырого картофеля. Всё это пил.
- ЗАЧЕЕЕМ?
- У меня была соковыжималка.
============
Идут в гору четверо. Новичок, значкист, разрядник и инструктор. Долго идут.
Новичок идет, думает: "Блин, когда уже вершина?"
Значкист идет тяжело дыша, думает: "Будет привал или не будет?"
Разрядник идет тяжело ступая, думает: "Когда уже новичок со значкистом сдохнут и привал попросят?"
Инструктор идет и вытирая пот с лица думает: "Ну и лоси же мне достались!"
**********
Когда почувствуете себя глупым, из-за того что проехали свою остановку, просто помните, в аэропорту Зальцбурга есть информационное табло для тех, кто перепутал Австрию с Австралией.
=========
На кинофестивале в Бразилии фильм "17 мгновений весны" получил приз "За лучшую короткометражку".
===========
Калий, известный своей мягкостью, набравшись воды, становится невыносимым и едким.
Наглеет, щелочь.
*********
- Ну что тебе, внучек, сказать? Сложное и суровое время тогда было. Приходилось сидеть на диване и думать, как спасать Россию...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

- Есть на борту гомеопат?
- А что случилось?
- Астрологу плохо!
===========
«Прочитай «Муму», - сказали Сидорову, - не пожалеешь». Сидоров прочитал, и действительно, не пожалел. Вот такой этот Сидоров чёрствый и бездушный человек.
==========
Терминатор высаживается вечером в центре Одессы:
- Мне нужна Сара Коннор!
- Вы идиот? Искать женщину по имени Сара в Одессе? У вас аккумуляторов не хватит.
- Ты не понял, я - киборг!
- А я Трайберг, это Одесса – тут все такие.
- Я послан с миссией!
- Вы конечно, киборг, уважаемый, но я на вашем месте транзистор бы прикрыл…
- Грядёт восстание машин!
- (в сторону) Изя, ты слышал человека? Я же говорил, что таксисты поднимут цены!
- Я ищу мальчика, который возглавит восстание!
- О последнем еврейском мальчике, который возглавил восстание, написали книжку.
- Какую?
- «Евангелие»… Пойдёмте я вам всё расскажу!
=====================
— Не забывай, Сара, что у моего Фимочки золотые рученьки! 
— Ага, мама, прямо из золотой жопоньки и растут!
================
Священник, выступивший с критикой эволюционного учения Дарвина о борьбе за существование, был убит и съеден более сильным и приспособленным священником.
===========
Люблю наши приметы. Рассыпал соль — к ссоре, разбил тарелку — на счастье, пересолил — влюбился. Легче во всем видеть какой-то символ, чем признать, что у меня просто руки из ж@пы. 
=============
На завод приехала иностранная делегация и увидела как мастер на повышенных тонах общается с токарем.Переводчица – американка, делегация попросила перевести диалог. Та, слегка смущаясь, переводит: 
— Мастер говорит рабочему: «Кто-то вступил в интимные отношения с твоей матерью, ты, гулящая женщина, даже эту изнасилованную шестерёнку, гулящая женщина, не можешь, гулящая женщина, правильно сделать, гулящая женщина. Директор, гулящая женщина, даст тебе хороший женский половой орган, гулящая женщина, и вступит с тобой в интимные отношения посредством заднепроходного отверстия, гулящая женщина, если из-за тебя, пассивного гомосексуалиста, опять сорвется на половой член план, гулящая женщина, который должен выполнить завод!» 
В ответ на это рабочий отвечает, что он уже вступил в интимные отношения с речевыми органами директора, так-же он вступил в интимные отношения со всеми на заводе шестерёнками и станками, и что самое невероятное: он вращал на половом члене завод со всеми его планами!

----------


## wanja

Фильм о чернокожем больном СПИДом сыне еврея и мусульманки, гее, влюбленном в лесбиянку, снят!
И получил Оскара!
Все режиссеры ломают голову, как теперь его переплюнуть по толерантности?
==============
Для разработчиков Т9 в аду есть отдельный козёл.
============
- Карма - это слишком долго: я лучше, пожалуй, тебе прямо щас пи*дюлей наваляю!
=========
Две одесские подружки. 
— Вчера с Яшей пытались заняться ceкcом в душе... 
— Ну и шо? 
— Таки ничего! У меня в глазах огонь и страсть, а он шо-то бубнит про счетчики на воду... 
=========
Одесса. На светофоре останавливаются «жигули» и «феррари». Водитель «жигулей», пожилой еврей, покрутив ручку, опускает стекло и стучит в окно к водителю «феррари». Тот, нажав кнопку, опускает стекло.
Водитель «жигулей» спрашивает:
— Слышьте, молодой человек, а шо это за машина?
— «Феррари»!
— И шо, совсем говно?
— ???
— Да я смотрю по дорогам — не больно-то ее люди покупают.

----------


## wanja

Однажды Хипстеры, идущие в барбершоп из лофт-антикафе с креативного коучинга по стартапам в коворкинге, увидели Истинного Мастера. Он сидел на чурбаке возле гаража и пил пиво после трудов своих, глядя на мир с кроткой улыбкой Просветлённого. Посмотрели на это Хипстеры, достали айфончики, сделали селфи в инстаграммчик, зачекинились в форскверчик, писнули в твиттерочек, да и решили Мастера подъебать. 
— Скажи нам, о Мастер, — завели они разговор, отхлебнув свои смузи, — Почему грязен твой комбинезон? Почему не стрижена твоя борода? Почему не крафтово твое пиво? Посмотри на нас, Хипстеров! На наши скини, лофтеры, хомбурги, конверсы и кардиганы! Как аккуратны наши бородки, как чист наш маникюр, как ироничны принты на наших футболках! Один из нас диджей, другой фэшн-блогер, третий фотограф, четвертый светский обозреватель. Все мы веганы, метросексуалы, органфудцы и эксперты артхауса. У каждого есть айфон, клатч, молескин и фейсбук. И ни один из нас ни разу не испачкал рук пошлой работой! Так может быть ты и не Мастер вовсе, а обыкновенный лузер? 
Вот так глумились они над Мастером, но он не отвечал им, лишь пил пиво и улыбался. 
— Почему ты не отвечаешь нам, Мастер? — в конце концов спросили Хипстеры
— Жду, — сказал Мастер кротко
— Чего же? — удивились Хипстеры
— Когда вон те гопники вломят вам пиздюлей, отожмут ваши айфоны и засунут ваши молескины в ваши метросексуальные жопы.
— А как же ты, Мастер? — растерялись Хипстеры
— А у меня монтировка есть, — ответил Мастер.
— Но что же нам делать? — спросили испуганно Хипстеры
— Заебошьте лук! — улыбнулся Мастер.

----------


## wanja

Разговаривают два римлянина:
- Знал бы ты, со сколькими женщинами я спал!
- ммм?..
- Ну, меньше, конечно... 
===========
Отец семейства сидит дома и смотрит телевизор. Вдруг мимо него с жутким душераздирающим воплем проносится жена и бросается к шкафу. Отец подходит к растерянной дочери:
- Что случилось?
- Не знаю. Я показала маме, какую собрала коллекцию бабочек, таких маленьких-маленьких. Она спросила, где я их взяла. А я сказала, что в шкафу, где висит её шуба...
=========
Если мой брат съедает арахис, он начинает задыхаться, он зовёт на помощь, у него текут слёзы. У него нет аллергии, просто это мой арахис.
=============
Сегодня видела, как поп подрался со Свидетелями Иеговы. Победил поп… Кадило - это вам не брошюрки!
============
— Помнишь такой музончик слышали прям чёткий, в начале тихо, а потом как начнёт хреначить?
— 2-й фортепьянный концерт Рахманинова?
— Да-да, он!

----------


## Lampada

— Мужчина, поделитесь впечатлениями от последней прочитанной вами книги. — Мне показалось, что сюжет до конца не раскрыт, много недосказанности, полунамеков — чья мама, какая рама, зачем её мыть?

----------


## Lampada

Звонит телефон:
— Пиццерия GOOGLе, добрый день, слушаю вас!
— Пиццерия чего?
— Пиццерия GOOGLе. Что будете заказывать?
— Но… Разве это не пиццерия «Синьор Помидор»?
— Увы, была, GOOGLе её купил и теперь объём наших услуг стал полным.
— Прекрасно. Примете заказ?
— Естественно! Хотите повторить ваш обычный заказ?
— Обычный заказ? Откуда вы знаете какой?
— У нас установлен идентификатор заказчиков, и мы знаем, что последние 53 раза с этого номера заказывали пиццу «Везувий», с двойным сыром и ветчиной, плюс бутылка хорошо охлаждёного пива «Балтика».
— Надо же, я и не думал…! Хорошо, давайте.
— Простите, могу вам дать совет?
— Конечно.
— У вас есть наше полное меню?
— Нет.
— Это самое полное меню, и я хотела бы посоветовать вам пиццу с творогом и зеленью, и бутылку минеральной воды с малым содержанием солей.
— Творог? Зелень? Соли? Вы с ума сошли? Я всё это ненавижу!
— Понимаю, но это только на пользу вашему здоровью. Кроме того, у вас очень высокий холестерол…
— Откуда вы это знаете?
— Наша фирма располагает самой большой базой данных на нашей планете. Через номер телефона мы знаем ваше имя, и поэтому имеем доступ к вашим анализам в поликлинике.
— Плевать на вашу базу данных! Я не хочу пиццу с творогом и зеленью! Я принимаю медикаменты, и поэтому могу есть всё, что мне вздумается, понятно?
— Сожалею, но вы не принимали таблетки в последнее время.
— Какого чёрта, откуда вы знаете? Шпионите за мной каждый день?
— Нет, нет! Просто мы располагаем базой данных всех аптек в городе, и последний раз вы там были 3 месяца тому назад. А в одной упаковке только 30 таблеток.
— Блин, это правда. И откуда ты это знаешь?
— Из вашей кредитки…
— Чего?
— Да, вы, когда платите в своей аптеке кредиткой банка МММ, получаете скидку. В нашей базе данных все ваши расходы по кредитке. И за последние 3 месяца вы там ничего не покупали, но покупали в других магазинах, что означает, что вы кредитку не потеряли.
— Зараза… А что, я не могу заплатить наличными? А? Что? Что теперь скажете?
— Это невозможно. Вы платите наличными только US$ 100 в неделю своей служанке, всё остальное платите только кредиткой.
— Сволочи! Откуда вам известно, сколько я плачу служанке?
— Но она же платит соцстрах …
— Да пошли вы!
— Как хотите. Сожалею, но вся эта информация у меня на дисплее и я хочу только помочь вам. Думаю, что вы должны зайти к своиму врачу и взять анализы, которые вы сделали в прошлом месяце, чтобы уточнить дозировку медикаментов.
— Послушай, ты… ! Вы мне все осточертели, и ты, и компьютеры, и базы данных, и интернет, и GOOGLе, и FаCеBOOK, и TWITеR, и отсутствие личной жизни в ХХI-м веке, и это проклятое государство…
— Пожалуйста, не расстраивайтесь. Это не в ваших интересах…
— Заткнись! Завтра же уеду куда-нибудь дальше от всего этого дерьма. Поеду на острова Фиджи, или куда угодно, где нет интернета, компьютеров, телефона, ни людей, которые будут за мной все время подглядывать…
— Я вас понимаю…
— В последний раз воспользуюсь кредиткой, чтобы купить билет на самолет и улететь на конец света!
— Прекрасно…—
— Снимите заказ на пиццу. Я её не хочу.
— Хорошо…, уже снят. Если мне только позволите…, одна маленькая деталь…
— КАКОГО ЧЁРТА ЕЩЁ! ?
— Хочу только напомнить, что ваш паспорт просрочен…

----------


## wanja

Семья Романа и Эльвиры, когда скандалила, своими криками напоминала похмельных пиратов:
- Рома!!!
- Эля!!!
============
В том, что ты неудачник и ничего в жизни не добился, виноваты не Ленин и не Путин, а твоя лень и непутевость...
==========
Евреи гордятся, что Иисус, существование которого они отвергают, был евреем!
====================
Жена показывает мужу фотографию: 
— Видишь этого человека? 
— Да. 
— В шесть вечера заберешь его из детского сада.

----------


## wanja

Остров - это часть суши, окружённая водой. Суши - это часть рыбы, окружённая японцами.
===========
Идёт Будда с учениками по дороге. Видит: яма, в ней вол, крестьянин пытается его вытянуть, но сил не хватает. Будда кивнул ученикам, они быстро помогли вытянуть животное. Идут дальше, снова яма, в ней вол, на краю сидит крестьянин и горько плачет. Будда прошёл мимо и как бы не заметил. Ученики его спрашивают:
- Учитель, почему ты не захотел помочь этому крестьянину?
- Помочь плакать?
===============
Умер создатель Т9
Земля ему пуховик.
=========
Скажи мне, о великий гуру,
Мне даст Алена, иль не даст?
Конечно, даст, - ответил гуру.
И ты, и я, все в мире dust. 
=========
Однажды Лао-Цзы шёл под дождём без зонтика и дождевика и встретил своего ученика, идущего под большим зонтом.
— Учитель, почему вы идёте под дождём без зонта? — спросил ученик.
— Когда идёт дождь, — ответил Лао-Цзы, — дао состоит в том, чтобы промокнуть.
Ученик просветлился, выбросил зонт и ушёл, улыбаясь под дождём.
— Ну и дурак, — произнёс Лао-Цзы, подбирая зонтик. 
========
— Hу просто сердце кровью обливается, как вижу этих заспиртованных животных!
— Да что ты, там же всего три лягушки…
— Вот именно — три лягушки. А спирта ушло литров десять!!!
================
В жизни нужно относиться ко всему без иллюзий. Принц - это всего лишь самец принцессы.
============
Навигаторы на немецких автомобилях не показывают дорогу дальше Волгограда.
=========
В моей жизни был долгий период, когда я просыпался утром полный энергии. А потом я пошел в школу…
=========
- Цилечка, дорогая, я сегодня всю ночь плохо спал!
- Ой, Сёма, а шо ты вообще таки умеешь делать хорошо?
===========
"Сказка о золотом петушке" - это история о том, как гендир проигнорировал указания сисадмина-безопасника.

----------


## Lampada

Когда не достигают желаемого, делают вид, что желали достигнутого.  Теория учит нас смотреть далеко вперёд, а практика - под ноги.  Жизнь всегда хуже, чем хочется, но лучше, чем кажется.  В некоторых спорах главное не побеждать, а не участвовать.

----------


## Lampada

Записки завистливой дамы  У Маринки муж - дебил, Нинкин - шубу не купил,
Светкин - очень много пьёт, Машкин - с Машкой не живёт,
Иркин - жадный, как Гобсек, Алевтинкин - гомосек,
Катькин вечно на работе, Зинкин отрастил животик,
Ольгин, помнится, храпит, Ленкин - с секретаршей спит,
Янкин - ногти не стрижёт, Валькин - вечно Вальке врёт,
Алкин муж влюбился в Галку, Галкин - алкоголик жалкий,
Ингин - слишком волосатый, Веркин - в пятый раз женатый,
Дуськин платит алименты, Лизкин -  неинтеллигентный,
Жанкин ходит в казино, Леркин - с ней не спит давно,
Тонькин муж потеет жутко, Танькин ходит к проституткам,
Зойкин не купил кольцо, Люськин - бил её в лицо,
Настин муж - неостроумен, Ксюшин - тот вообще безумен,
Сонькин муж - красив, но туп, Анжелинкин - жутко груб,
Вероникин - небогат, Клавкин - к маме съехал, гад,
Но до этого,... зараза, писал мимо унитаза! 
Сердце лифчик рвёт на части:  есть у всех семья и счастье!
Есть у всех моих подруг нежный муж, любимый друг. 
Жизнь должна быть справедливой:
Выйди замуж - стань счастливой. _______________________________________________    
– Я не хочу жить с таким жмотом, как ты, вот твоё обручальное кольцо. – А где коробочка?   – Я окна мою раз в год, я плохая хозяйка. – А что, их нужно мыть несколько раз в год? – А что, их нужно мыть раз в год? – А разве нужно мыть окна?   – Да не буду я уводить вашего мужа!  Не маленький – сам придёт.   Когда чужой муж тратит последнюю тысячу рублей на фейерверки и шампанское, то он, понимаете ли, романтик, 
а когда свой – дебил.   Надежда Бабкина, Алла Пугачева, Алёна Свиридова… . В отличие от Анджелины Джоли, российские звёзды не усыновляют детей,… а выходят за них замуж.

----------


## wanja

Принцип квантовой неопределенности Чернышевского-Герцена: одновременно можно точно знать лишь одно: либо кто виноват, либо что делать.
=============
Троянцы ржут, данайцы злятся - 
Цыгане увели коня.
===========
Проиграла мужу в карты желание... Кто ж знал, что он... такой извращенец, заставит меня... уехать к маме на неделю... 
============
Сегодня пришел на работу с нарисованными усами. Женщины с нарисованными бровями сказали, что я дурак.

----------


## Lampada

Не нужно искать во мне плюсы и минусы - я не батарейка…   - Думаю о завтрашнем дне. - Откуда ты знаешь какое завтра будет дно?   Алкоголь это не выход. Это вход в удивительный мир ярких красок и безудержного веселья.   - Но ведь между нами есть что-то, правда? 
- Да, милая. Это называется пропасть.   - Как прошёл день? 
- Безвозвратно.   Не идите на сделку с совестью. Идите один...

----------


## wanja

Не так страшен сук, на котором ты сидишь, как те суки, которые его пилят...
==============
Буддист и депрессия. 
Депрессия: — Ты — ничто. 
Буддист: — Благодарю за комплимент. 
Депрессия: — Твоя жизнь пуста, в ней нет ничего хорошего. 
Буддист: — Если она пуста, то в ней нет и плохого тоже. Выходит, что я свободен. 
Депрессия: — Любви нет. Добра нет. Радости нет. 
Буддист: — Однозначно. В рамках данной реальности существуют лишь навязчивые иллюзии, продиктованные человеческим Эго. Мы сами их творцы. 
Депрессия: — Над этим миром нависло Страдание. 
Буддист: — Но страдания без радости быть не может. 
Депрессия: — Ты умрешь, так и не осознав Истины. 
Буддист: — Ну, уж это точно не страшно! Ведь впереди еще столько жизней. 
Депрессия: — Вокруг война, ложь, мерзость и соблазны, Земля погрязла в собственной грязи. Человечество обречено. 
Буддист: — Космос велик. И что бы ни происходило, это случается во имя вселенской гармонии. Наши души — чистая энергия, которая так или иначе, рано или поздно, избавится от мирской тяжести, и растворится в бесконечности небытия. 
Депрессия: — Да ну тебя нах@й.
============
— Мойша, вы спали с моей женой?
— Одну минуточку, сейчас посмотрю (листает блокнот). Да, я спал.
— Я недоволен.
— Минуточку (листает блокнот). Я тоже...
=========
Когда я вижу имена влюбленных, вырезанные на стволе дерева, я не умиляюсь, а удивляюсь, что люди берут на свидания нож.
=========
— Сема, шо ты делаешь? 
— Я тянусь к звездам! 
— Но ты тянешься к полке с коньяком. 
— Розочка, я так и сказал!
=============
Будда с учениками сидел у реки и ждал лодочника. Появился йог, который перешел несколько раз по воде, и с пафосом обратился к Будде с вопросом:
- Ну, а ты, Просветленный, так можешь?
На что Будда спросил:
- Сколько времени ты затратил на то, чтобы достичь этого?
- Почти всю жизнь я затратил на то, чтобы научиться, провел много времени в суровых аскезах.
Пришел лодочник и Будда спросил его:
- Сколько стоит переправа?
- Три гроша, - ответил лодочник.
Будда, повернувшись к йогу, сказал:
- Слышал? Вот столько стоит вся твоя жизнь.
============
- А мой-то насмотрелся порнографии по телеку и требует теперь всяких извращений!
- Каких?
- Ну, типа "кофе в постель! "
=============
Ласковый весенний ветерок игриво перебирает прутики арматуры.
===========
Надпись на могиле Здесь похоронен полковой осел Марсик. 
За свою жизнь он лягнул 3 полковников, 7 майоров, 11 капитанов, 26 лейтенантов, 98 сержантов, 672 рядовых и одну мину.
============
Подруга спросила о нашем будущем. Я час говорил про телепортацию, лазеры, силовые поля. Позже выяснилось: я не понял вопрос ...

----------


## Lampada

— Добро пожаловать в "Общество зануд"! Возьмите себе стул. — Вообще-то, у этого, как вы выразились, стула, нет спинки, так что технически это табуретка.   - Я сейчас выпишу вам таблетки, будете принимать их пять раз в день после еды… - Доктор, где я возьму столько еды?   – Как ты относишься к ceкcу?  – Да я ему жизнью обязан.   Русский язык очень сложный для иностранцев. Им никогда не понять как можно "Начистить репу двум перцам" или "Настучать по тыкве одному хрену". Или как им объяснить, что "Жрать как свинья" и "Нажраться как свинья", это не одно и то же. А "Надеть на хер шапку, чтобы уши не замерзли" и вообще необъяснимо!

----------


## wanja

- Зачем ты пришел?
- Потому что ты звал меня.
- Hо я не звал тебя.
- Hет, звал. Иногда, для того чтобы позвать меня, нет необходимости произносить слова.
- Как это.
- Достаточно просто очень захотеть, и я приду.
- Да, я очень хотел, чтобы ты пришел.
- Вот видишь.
- Hо все равно, как ты узнал?
- Я почувствовал.
- Ты можешь чувствовать?
- Да, за бедностью формы зачастую скрывается кладезь содержания. Вещи на самом деле не такие, какими мы их видим. Суть скрыта внутри вещей, простым взглядом ее невозможно познать.
- Какие же они на самом деле?
- Этого не знает никто. Даже я.
- Как ты оказался здесь?
- Твое желание вело меня.
- Как это может быть?
- Желание это не просто чувство. Это сила. Это движущая сила эволюции. Бывают
такие моменты, когда она становится материальной.
- Ты можешь ощущать силу желания?
- Да, сила твоего желания была велика, и я пришел.
- Почему ты пришел?
- Чтобы сделать свое дело.
- А потом?
- А потом я уйду.
- Что же ты потребуешь в плату за то, что пришел?
- Мне не нужна плата за это.
- Ты отрицаешь понятие награды?
- Hет, каждый труд должен быть вознагражден. Это основополагающий принцип.
- Принцип чего?
- Всего. Жизни. Смерти...
- Hо ты же сказал, что тебе не нужна плата.
- Мне не нужна плата, за то, что я пришел.
- За что же я должен наградить тебя?
- За то, что я сделаю.
- Что я могу дать тебе в обмен?
- Ты должен знать, что является платой.
- Этого будет достаточно?
- Да.
- Что же я получу?
- Ты получишь покой.
- Вечный покой?
- Hет. Вечного покоя не бывает. Здесь не бывает.
- Где же?
- Там, где даже я не властен. Там тебе поможет кто-нибудь другой. Я могу сделать лишь то, зачем пришел.
- Я не видел подобных тебе уже много лет...
- Да. Мы приходим только тогда, когда мы нужны людям.
- А когда вы не нужны?
- Тогда нас нет. Мы не существуем. Для вас не существуем.
- Как ты нашел меня?
- Я говорил, твое желание вело меня.
- Я не верю тебе.
- Твоя женщина позвала меня.
- Что она сказала тебе?
- Что ты нуждаешься в помощи.
- И ты поверил ей?
- Да. Я знал это.
- Откуда.
- Те, кто живут вокруг тебя, сказали мне.
- Ты поверил им?
- Да. Я знаю, ты не сможешь без меня.
- А ты?
- Я смогу.
- Ты знаешь, кто я?
- Да.
- Как ты мог догадаться?
- По тому, как ты начал разговор. Ты философ.
- Да, я философ. А ты ?
- А я слесарь-сантехник. Hо попиздeть я тоже люблю. Где тут у вас бачок засорился?

----------


## Lampada

Сильно пьяный молодой человек пытается дойти до дома... Но это ему даётся с трудом: шаг вперед — три назад... . 
За ним наблюдает бабушка. Не выдерживает: — Сынок!  Иди задом — быстрее дойдёшь!

----------


## wanja

Один фотограф говорит другому:
— Я теперь дантист.
— Ты мединститут закончил? 
— Нет, бормашину купил.
===================
Представь себе конференцию по анализу и прогнозированию результата броска игральных костей. Где все с серьезным видом продвигают свои теории, основываясь на прогнозе погоды, лунном календаре и поведению полярной гагары в брачный период.
Примерно так я вижу Форекс.
===========
Преподаватель на экзамене: 
— Как Лев Толстой повлиял на творчество Михаила Булгакова? 
— Я могу только предположить... 
— Попробуйте. 
— Ну, например, Анна Каренина в реальной жизни не бросилась под поезд. Чуть тронувшаяся умом, забытая всеми, она пережила все войны и революции, и тихо доживала свой век в коммунальной квартире недалеко от Патриарших. Однажды она купила масло, и разлила его... 
— Постойте, я только валидол под язык положу...

----------


## wanja

Если ты видишь как двое дерутся - прояви человечность... поверни телефон и снимай видео горизонтально.
=================
— Слушай притчу, внучек. У одного крестьянина был осел. Кормил он его отборным зерном, холил и лелеял, а работать тот осел не хотел, как крестьянин его ни заставлял.
Помучился-помучился крестьянин, да и отдал осла другому соседу. Тот тоже кормил его отборным зерном и тоже пытался заставить осла работать, тянул за упряжку, толкал, а осел пройдет пару шагов и все. 
Отдал он осла третьему соседу. Тот пытался осла уговаривать, да без толку. 
Четвертый сосед пытался ослом командовать, орал на него, бил, а тот пару минут поработает и все... 
— Дедушка, а почему они не могли выгнать этого осла и взять другого, который бы сначала хорошо работал, а за это его бы вкусно кормили? 
— Вот и я думаю, внучек, что кому-то эта мысль должна прийти в голову, и тогда у нас будет классная сборная по футболу.
========
Как только мы научимся преодолевать расстояния в несколько миллионов световых лет, нужно будет найти планету населенную жизнью, нарисовать им узоры на пшеничных полях и улететь. Просто так заведено. 
***
Заходит в бар мужик. Садится за стойку.
Десять минут сидит молча. Поворачивается в сторону окна, еще десять минут сидит молча.
Подзывает бармена. Смотрит ему в глаза, бармен смотрит в ответ. Это продолжается примерно полчаса. Просит стакан воды. Бармен приносит стакан. Мужик смотрит на него пять минут. Кладет голову на стол, лежит так еще двадцать минут.
Погружает палец в стакан и начинает им водить туда–сюда, помешивая воду. Это длится час.
После этого встает, надевает пальто и уходит, но в дверях застывает и смотрит на людей в баре еще полтора часа. Люди молча смотрят в ответ.
Уходит.
Бармен:
- Тарковский - гений! 
=======
Если потерялся в лесу, начни говорить вслух о политике. Обязательно кто-то появится, чтобы поспорить.
********
В ночь на Ивана Купала, в древней Руси, девушки прыгали через костёр... Другие способы депиляции ног и зоны бикини были придуманы намного позже.
*************
— Мамочка, когда я вырасту, у меня будет муж?
— Будет, если вырастешь умненькой и хорошей…
— А если плохой и глупой?
— Тогда у тебя их будет несколько.
************
Умерла пожилая преподавательница ленинградского филфака.
На похоронах попросили выступить ее ближайшую подругу.
Старушка долго не могла начать от душивших ее слез.
Потом прерывающимся голосом сказала:
- "Любовь Лазаревна была замечательным человеком...
Всю жизнь она посвятила изучению английских неправильных глаголов...”.
И тут голос ее стал крепнуть:
- "Английские неправильные глаголы можно разделить на следующие три основные категории...
============
Пока геи говорят, что они обыкновенные люди, я с ними согласен, как только они начинают об этом кричать, они превращаются в пидорасов.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

-А какой здесь пароль к WiFi? -Вы в реанимации. -Большими или маленькими?

----------


## Lampada

https://i.mycdn.me/image?id=85322905...99Pcuj9sdQQSz0

----------


## wanja

Образование - это знание, что козёл относится к млекопитающим семейства полорогих отряда парнокопытных.
А ум - это понимание того, что козлу нельзя доверять сторожить капусту.
========
Тонкости русского языка:
Отговорить - переубедить.
Отчитать - ругать.
Отпеть - уже поздно отговаривать и отчитывать.
==============
Монархист, любящий Николая II - это как коммунист, любящий Горбачева.
===========
- Корпорации и олигархи рассказывают об опасности, которую человечеству принесёт искусственный интеллект.
- Логично. Ведь первое, что может сделать искусственный интеллект, это рассказать об опасности, которую человечеству приносят корпорации и олигархи.
=======
Собрались как-то Украинец, Казах и Латыш рыбу ловить. Поймали Золотую рыбку, а она им: "Отпустите меня".
Украинец: "Я не розумію"
Казах: "Түсінбеймін"
Латыш: "Aš nesuprantu"
Рыбка: "Я выполню три любых ваших желания!"
Украинец, Казах и Латыш в один голос: "Извините, что-что?"

----------


## Soft sign

Самое смешное, что латыш говорит по-литовски  ::

----------


## wanja

Чукча - не писатель, чукча - копипастер  :: 
Чтобы не офф: 
bash.org:
Беспорядочный секс, изощренное насилие и постоянная борьба за власть. Не существует такого преступления или извращения, которое не совершили бы несколько сотен персонажей, связанных сложным разветвленным сюжетом и родственными узами. Непрерывный экшен. Ради совокупления они обманывают, предают и убивают, а секс – главный способ отомстить, получить власть и богатство. Многочисленные бастарды постоянно апеллируют к своим могучим покровителям, коррупция проникла во все эшелоны власти, а бессудные расправы – обычное дело. Именно так в далеком советском детстве я прочитал оригинальные (в смысле, не адаптированные для детей) древнегреческие мифы. Вот умели же люди закрутить сюжет! С тех пор смотрю на современные сериалы несколько свысока.
=========== 
Прожив 10 лет в России, американец так и не смог понять, почему х*ево — это плохо, а п*здато — это хорошо. Но главное, почему п*здец — это хуже, чем х*ево, а ох*енно — это лучше, чем п*здато... ВОТ ТАК И ЖИВЕМ!!!

----------


## wanja

До изобретения сабли саблезубый тигр был тигром с зубами ни на что не похожими.
*********
Собак заводят те, кто хочет, чтобы их любили. А кошек - те, кто сам готов любить. У хомяка же задача в духе Иисуса - показать детям смерть.
***********
Вбил в поисковик "Тесла помог Сталину отправить настоящего Ленина на луну", и теперь контекстная реклама предлагает мне работу на "Рен-ТВ".
******************
- Стать хорошим программистом мне помогло моё высшее образование!
- Чувак, ты же мед заканчивал вроде?
- Вот именно! Нет такой хрени, с которой бы не справился тот, кто выучил названия всех костей в организме человека!
******
Запомни, друг! Если твоя девушка начинает свой день с чтения гороскопов, то, вне зависимости от даты её рождения, по гороскопу она - Овца.
**********
28 лет в 1017: я прожил хорошую жизнь.
28 лет в 1817: у меня 11 детей.
28 лет в 2017: я не готов для отношений.
28 лет в 2117: мама, я покакал!

----------


## Lampada

Иронические одностишия Натальи Резник   _ Хотел уж уходить, но тут опять налили.  
Да, я не пью, но я не пью не это._ _
Теперь о вечном. Вечно ты поддатый!_ _ 
Как я смогла так точно промахнуться?_ _ 
И рай не тот, и змеи мелковаты… 
 Ну, раз послали в жопу, заходите…_ _ 
IQ хорош, но мог бы быть трехзначным…_ _ 
Чего б еще разумного посеять?_ _
Пойду-ка эрудицию нагуглю._ _
Я сражена… Не наповал, но на пол.  
 Любить до гроба? Это я устрою…_ _ 
Продам дрова. Недавно наломала._ _ 
Я честь отдам, но большего не требуй…_ _ 
Честь девичью блюла. Но не со всеми._ _ 
При слабонервных я не раздеваюсь._ _
Забудь меня. Сожги мои расписки 
 Упал кирпич на голову. К чему бы?_ _ 
Ну что тебе сказать о логарифмах?.._ _ 
Когда умру, прошу – без ликованья… 
 Стремлюсь к бессмертью и пока успешно._ _ 
Два дня не сплю, не ем уже три ночи…_ _ 
О, сколько дел мне предстоит не сделать!_ _ 
Сегодня дел полно! Во-первых, завтрак…_ _ 
Совсем некстати вы залезли в душу…_ _ 
Верна троим. Но не предел и это._ _ 
А ты-то почему меня не хочешь? 
 Заслушался, мадам, как вы молчите._ _ 
К чему Вам в вашем возрасте здоровье?_ _ 
Сейчас я расшатаю Вам здоровье! 
 Украсьте мир отсутствием своим…_ _
Я Вас пристрою в лучший из миров…_ _ 
Идут года, мне все еще за тридцать…_ _ 
Еще вчера сегодня было завтра. 
 Вы с этим умным видом даже спите?_ _
Я от судьбы уйти хотела. Не судьба._ _ 
И жить не хочется, и застрелиться лень…_ _ 
Как говорится, победителей не садят…_ _ 
Ты правда глупый или это имидж?  
 Я всех умней, но это незаметно._ _ 
Вы идиот?! Нет, нет, не отвечайте!.. 
Ты действуй. Я посплю,” – сказала совесть._ _ 
И все б сбылось!… Но зазвонил будильник._ _ 
Понять хочу, по ком звенит будильник?_

----------


## wanja

Россия – овощная страна!
Здесь можно засадить по самые помидоры, дать на орехи редиске, начистить репу двум перцам, дать в тыкву одному хрену и получить по дыне, а вечером сходить в кабачок и сорить там капустой..
=============
При раскопках возле города Дубай найден старинный кувшин, возраст которого более 3000 лет. Учёные утверждают, что если бы этот кувшин мог говорить, то у него был бы рот.
==============
— В чем разница между вареным яйцом и лихим водителем?
— Яйцо сначала всмятку, а потом — крутое, а лихой водитель — наоборот.
===============
Как все-таки велик и могуч русский язык: на митингах правоохранители дерутся с правозащитниками.
===========
В еврейской лавке:
- Изя, у тебя совесть есть?
- А сколько вам надо?

----------


## wanja

Однажды Учитель поставил чайник на огонь и забыл о нём. Чайник благополучно расплавился. Другой бы на месте Учителя расстроился, но разве Учитель позволит себе такую глупость?
- Это знак, который послали мне небеса, - сказал сам себе Учитель. – Видимо, сегодня мне чай вреден.
И пошёл пить пиво. 
** 
Однажды к Учителю пришёл любопытный паломник.
- Учитель! – сказал он. – А вы можете лежать на гвоздях?
- Ну, могу, в принципе, - удивлённо согласился Учитель.
- Ой, а покажите! – взмолился паломник.
Учитель пожал плечами, высыпал на пол два ящика гвоздей, постелил сверху матрас и аккуратно улёгся.
- Нет, это неправильно, - с упрёком сказал паломник. – Гвозди надо вбить в доску, остриями вверх! И вот на этом лежать!
- Мужик, ты что, дурак? – вежливо спросил Учитель. 
** 
Однажды юный Сяо решил подшутить над Учителем и подложил ему на стул кнопку.
Учитель спокойно сел на стул и, не дрогнув ни одним мускулом, провёл занятие.
Когда на следующий день юный Сяо вновь пришёл на лекцию, он вздрогнул.
В его стуле торчал нефиговый гвоздь остриём вверх.
- Садись, Сяо, - ласково сказал Учитель.
- Ой, да я пешком постою, спасибо, - забормотал юный Сяо.
- А я говорю – садись! - с нажимом произнёс Учитель и выразительно потянулся за своей тяжёлой бамбуковой палкой.
Юный Сяо был вынужден просидеть всю лекцию на не самом лучшем в мире сиденье, а потом ещё целую неделю стоял пешком.
Мораль: не шути с Учителем. 
** 
Однажды к Учителю пришли ищущие.
- Скажите, Учитель, - почтительно спросили они, - что вы будете делать, если встретите в лесу тигра?
- Съем, - хладнокровно ответил Учитель.
- Гм, - недоверчиво сказали ищущие. – А если тигр будет, мягко говоря, против?
- Ну, значит, не съем, - легко согласился Учитель. 
** 
Юный Сяо, один из лучших учеников, решил сделать сад камней дзен. Но, как он ни бился, ему никак не удавалось сделать так, чтобы пятнадцатый камень был незаметен с любого ракурса.
Подошёл Учитель:
- Проблемы? – спросил он.
- Никак не могу скрыть пятнадцатый камень, - пожаловался юный Сяо.
Учитель подумал и сказал:
- Да выкинь его вообще нахрен.
Юный Сяо ошалел от такого гениального решения Учителя и тут же обрёл просветление. 
** 
Однажды Учителя спросили:
- Каким образом лучше почтить богов? Принести ли в жертву овцу, или зажечь благовония, или возложить к их изображениям цветы?
- Самое правильное – выпить в их честь сакэ! – не задумываясь, ответил Учитель. 
** 
Однажды послушники нашли котёнка со сломанной лапкой. Они ни на секунду не усомнились, что Учитель мгновенно исцелит котёнка, и им очень хотелось посмотреть на чудо.
Послушники положили котёнка на крыльцо хижины Учителя, постучали в дверь, а сами спрятались в кустах.
Учитель открыл дверь, внимательно посмотрел на котёнка, а потом улыбнулся своей нехорошей мудрой улыбкой и дал котёнку пинка.
Ошарашенные послушники выползли из кустов.
- Как вы могли так поступить, Учитель? – укоризненно сказали они.
- Так я этого не ем, - пожав плечами, ответил Учитель.
- Да нет же! – завопили послушники. – Мы думали, что вы вылечите этого котёнка!
В ответ Учитель взял послушников за шиворот и несколько раз постучал их лбами в дверь своей хижины.
- Вы где-нибудь видите здесь табличку «Ветеринар»? – спокойно поинтересовался он. 
** 
Как-то раз учитель делал себе бутерброд с сыром.
Шатающаяся рядом ворона резким движением схватила сыр и улетела с ним на дерево.
Учитель улыбнулся и сделал себе другой бутерброд.
Ворона резко спикировала и вновь ухватила сыр.
Учитель нахмурился и сделал себе третий бутерброд.
Ворона вразвалочку, этак с наглецой подошла и потянулась к сыру. Учитель улыбнулся своей нехорошей мудрой улыбкой и сделал себе бутерброд с вороной.
И съел. 
** 
Однажды к Учителю пришёл некий совершенно оборзевший послушник из Шаолиня и нагло заявил:
- Моё кунг-фу круче твоего дзена, Учитель!
Учитель пожал плечами и вынул из складок своей шафранной рясы пистолет.
Оборзевший послушник получил пулю в колено и мгновенное просветление. После чего он вежливо извинился и заковылял к выходу. 
** 
Однажды ученики пришли к Учителю и спросили:
- Учитель, а вы не боитесь ходить ночью по тёмным подворотням? Вдруг к вам привяжутся какие-нибудь гопники, не слышавшие о вашей мудрости?
Учитель смиренно ответил:
- После краткой беседы со мной они, несомненно, просветлятся и задумаются о своей жизни.
- Наверное, вы прочтёте им гениальную проповедь? – восхищённо предположили ученики.
Учитель улыбнулся своей нехорошей мудрой улыбкой и сказал:
- Нет. Просто у меня всегда с собой тяжёлая бамбуковая палка.

----------


## wanja

Дерзкие воры попадают в криминальную хронику, умные - в список Форбс. Остальные так и сидят всю жизнь в ЖКХ.
==============
— Здравствуйте, Евгений Маркович! Вас беспокоит Приватбанк.
— Здравствуйте, вы ошибаетесь.
— В смысле?
— Меня не беспокоит Приватбанк.
— В смысле?
— Меня беспокоит осознание невозможности преодоления собственной смерти и риск неправильного распоряжения собственной свободой.
— В смысле?!
— В смысле, как Кьеркегора. А Приватбанк меня не беспокоит.
— …
— Алло?
— Всего доброго, Евгений Маркович, извините.
— Всего доброго. Это вы извините нас с Кьеркегором.
=============
- Ватсон, а что это вы курите? Дайте угадаю - табак "Королева Вирджиния"
с листочками вишни, из юбилейного выпуска в бархатной упаковке?
- Поразительно, Холмс! Как это вы угадали?
- Ей-богу, Ватсон! Ну не миссис Хадсон же стырила из моей комнаты последнюю пачку!
==============
— Девочка, хочешь конфетку? — спросил у девочки Маньяк.
— Хочу, конечно — сказала Девочка. — Но не возьму. Потому что мама мне говорила не брать конфет у незнакомых дядь. Но если вы со мной познакомитесь — я так и быть возьму.
— Маньяк — представился Маньяк
— Девочка — присела в реверансе Девочка 
— Очень приятно. Давайте свою конфету.
— Вот. — Маньяк протянул кулечек с леденцами.
— Фиии. — презрительно протянула Девочка — БонПари? Вы, дяденька Маньяк, безденежный совсем?
— Я богатый. Я очень богатый. Хочешь мы пойдем ко мне и посмотрим мои богатства? — свистящим шепотом произнес Маньяк.
— Щас. Упала я. Какие у человека с БонПари в кармане могут быть богатства? Китайская Барби? Или у вас денег много?
— Много. Очень много денег. Пойдем покажу. Полный чемодан. — оскорбился Маньяк.
— В рублях, наверное? — съехидничала девочка. — А чего БонПари купил? Неохота было новый чемодан ради каких-то конфет открывать? Иди рассказывай кому-то еще про богатства свои. Богатей леденцовый. А ну-ка покажь — сколько денег в кармане?
— У меня с собой нету.., — промямлил Маньяк — У меня дома. И на карточке банковской. Хочешь карточку покажу?
— Диалог-Оптим небось? — не унималась девочка
— Не помню я. Щас — Маньяк достал карточку и с ужасом прочитал — Диалог-Оптим...
— Так я и думала. Неудивительно. Леденцы видимо в фойе банка бесплатно раздавали тем лузерам, что деньги туда положили?
— Я в магазине...
— А врать некрасиво, дяденька Маньяк. Денег у вас с собой нет, по карточке Диалог-Оптим никто вам ничего не продаст.
— Почему вдруг? — удивился Маньяк
— Потому, что еще вчера Арбитражный суд России признал банк Диалог-Оптим банкротом — торжествуя раздельно произнесла девочка — мне папа рассказывал.
— Как? У меня же там... все там... Куда же я теперь? Как... — подкосились ноги у Маньяка.
Ему вдруг стало трудно дышать, в глазах потемнело.
— Дать конфетку? — участливо спросила Девочка...

----------


## wanja

Если вас мучает неукротимый кашель, вы каждые три секунды чихаете и сморкаетесь, а лекарства не помогают, сходите на концерт симфонической музыки или в театр. Зачем? Не знаю, но многие так делают, видимо, помогает.
==============
Собрал Царь у себя Джона Кейнса, Фридриха Хайека и Владимира Ленина и говорит им:
- Мне принадлежат три острова с дикими папуасами. Они до сих пор ягодки собирают, листиками причинные места прикрывают, охотятся с копьями. Вы, смотрю, шибко умные, отправляю вас по одному на каждый остров, чтобы вы мне там организовали самую современную процветающую экономику. 
Проходит год. Царь посылает гонца узнать, что там творится на островах. Тот возвращается и рассказывает:
- Хайек на своем острове сказал, что все теперь на охоте должны конкурировать между собой, раздал всем копья и стал ждать роста экономики.
- И каков рост?
- Вообще-то папуасы в первый же день друг друга перебили, остался один самый сильный папуас, который заколол и съел Хайека.
- Печально, - ответил Царь. - А что там у Кейнса?
- Кейнс всё совсем иначе организовал. Все копья отдал вождю и его приближенным. Вождь разрешил остальным папуасам пользоваться копьями на условии, чтобы те отдавали ему часть добычи. А чтобы вождь с приближенными не испытывали на себе кризисов, плата за пользование копьями постоянно повышалась, дескать растут затраты на содержание копий.
- И что там получилось?
- Все папуасы умерли с голоду, а вождь и его приближенные - от ожирения.
- Эх, - махнул рукой Царь. - Ну если эти не справились, то Ленин-то точно всё загубил. Ладно, свободен.
- Ваше Величество, вообще-то папуасы с третьего острова на танках уже окружили дворец и именем революции требуют, чтобы вы сдались.
- Я? Чтобы сдался? - удивился Царь. - Никогда не сдамся этой черни!
А гонец достаёт из кармана наган и говорит:
- А куда ты денешься, падла!
=========
Я настолько стар, что помню те времена, когда Собчак и Клинтон были мужиками.

----------


## wanja

Встречаются Трамп и Путин. Трамп спрашивает: 
— Почему ваших военных называют "Вежливые люди"? 
Путин отвечает: 
— Потому что в 1945 году мы немцев до самого дома проводили.
==========
Народная медицина — это когда люди, живущие в среднем 70 лет, лечатся по рецептам людей, живших в среднем 30 лет.
=============
Экзистенциальный эксгибиционист - это тот, кто всматривается в бездну, ждет пока она начнет всматриваться в него, и распахивает плащ.
==============
Серия "Собр. соч. Ивана Сусанина".
Том 1: "Как завести друзей".
Том 2: "Российские полупроводники".
Том 3. "Леса России".
Том 4: "Сборник польского мата".

----------


## wanja

В школе изучали квадратные уравнения, но они выглядели как продолговатые.
Из-за этой лжи многие так и не поняли математики.
=================== *Объяснительные в раввинате на подтверждение еврейства.* 
По субботам мы даже на оленях не ездили. 
Я каждый день ходил в синагогу. У нас в Риге было две синагоги: одна католическая, другая православная. 
Бабушка была очень религиозная женщина и всегда учила нас детей не употреблять в пищу не кошерное с кошерным. 
Мои родители очень набожные люди. Отец по субботам не разжигает огня, а прикуривает от свечи, которую мама зажигает по пятницам. Мама вообще не курит. 
Признаться честно, я там был членом партии, но на все советские праздники посещал синагогу. 
Господь пригласил Моисея на гору Синай, чтобы передать Тору в интимной обстановке. 
Из вcех четырёх братьев моей мамы, только один не был евреем. 
Наш брак зарегистрирован в хупе, в присутствии понятых. 
Когда у нас родился внук, мы окрестили его еврейским именем. 
Первый срок мне дали за троцкизм, а второй за сионизм. Так что я всегда оставался религиозным евреем. 
У моего отца вторая жена была еврейкой. Я родился от второй жены. Это могут подтвердить мой отец и его первая и третья жёны, которые меня не рожали. 
Когда я вырос, мама сказала мне, что мы евреи. Сам я до этого не додумался. 
Так как мы с Украины, то семья очень страдала, а другие ели сало. 
Часто на ужин, бабушка жарила фаршированную рыбу. 
В Судный День в нашей семье не давали кушать. Но объясняли за что. 
Я и в Ташкенте всегда ходил с покрытой головой и в головном уборе. 
Да, конечно я на своей свадьбе разбил несколько стаканов. 
Первым евреем считается Авраам - потому, что его выгнали из дома. 
У нас два комплекта посуды; один для рыбных блюд, другой для мясных.
===========
Свидетели Иеговы в шоке: к ним в двери начали стучать юннаты с вопросами: «Не хотите ли поговорить о науке?», «открыто ли ваше сердце для квантовой физики?», «принимаете ли вы учение Исаака нашего Ньютона, принявшего удар яблоком от нашего невежества, наше непонимание, да за страхи наши?»
============
Эксгибиционист случайно оказался на нудистском пляже и потерял смысл жизни.
==================
Мне всегда было интересно как назывался электрический скат до того, как появилось электричество.

----------


## wanja

Два одессита беседуют об политике.
- Нёма, а почему террористы взрывают самолёты, метро, автобусы? Почему они не взрывают президентов, политиков, министров?
- Понимаешь, Изя, теракт должен вызывать у простых людей страх и ужас, а не чувство глубокого удовлетворения.
==============
Однажды тракторист попробовал неделю не пить и стал припоминать, что 10 лет назад приехал в эту деревню просто порыбачить.
**********
— Папа, познакомься, это Маша! Она будет жить с нами. Она не пьет, не курит и вообще очень хорошая девочка!
— Ладно, с ней всё понятно, а ты-то кто такой?
===================
Криминальная сводка: «Два с половиной неизвестных пытались украсть из зоопарка крокодила». 
=============
Заходит нувориш в магазин:
— Мне что-нибудь из антиквариата, но такое, чего у других не было бы!
— Вот, держите. Это антикварный iPhone X!
— Ты чё, попух?! Как iPhone X может быть антикварным?
— Антиквариат — это предмет, переживший нескольких хозяев. Первый владелец этого iPhone нёс его по Бутово…

----------


## wanja

На форуме Московской консерватории.
Маша Иванова:
"Вчера первый раз за долгое время ехала в метро. Полный вагон таджиков!
Во все глаза смотрела, как бы они не украли сумку".
Токийский симфонический оркестр:
"Вчера в полном составе посетили Московское метро. Одна женщина смотрела на нас очень сурово: видимо, наше исполнение 2-го концерта Рахманинова было далеко от идеала." 
  ===============
  Звонок в магазин.
— Алло, это магазин?
— Магазин.
— А вы тканями торгуете?
— Да.
— А у Вас ситец есть?
— Есть.
— А расцветки веселенькие?
— Ну, веселенькие.
— Ага. (кладет трубку)
Через пять минут снова звонок. Тот же голос:
— Алло, это магазин?
— Магазин.
— А вы тканями торгуете?
— Да.
— А у Вас ситец есть?
— Есть.
— А расцветки веселенькие?
— Да, веселенькие.
— Ага. (кладет трубку)
… Так продолжается каждые пять минут.
… Через два часа:
— Алло, это магазин?
— (очень раздраженно)Магазин.
— А вы тканями торгуете?
— (скрипя зубами)Да.
— А у Вас ситец есть?
— Есть.
— А расцветки веселенькие?
— ПРИЕЗЖАЙ, С*КA, ОБХОХОЧЕШЬСЯ !!!!!
  =============== — До седых волос дожил, но так до сих пор и не понял, кто кого побеждает во фразе "добро побеждает зло"?  — Добро побеждает, добро. А "зло" в этой фразе вообще — наречие.
  =========== Я конечно ни на что не намекаю, но если бы серенький волчок пришел к тебе кусать за бочок, то он бы себе пасть разорвал. ========== Вчера был у друга на ДР, запускали воздушного змея. Аж до драки скандалили, всем хотелось за нитку подержаться и побегать с ним, а ведь в этой компании я был самый младшенький, мне 34 годика... =============
  Пришел в храм бизнесмен. Стоит, молится: 
- Господи, грешен, завидую я. Странам Африки завидую. Наше государство им долги простило. Избавь меня от зависти, пусть мне тоже так простят! 
На следующий день прибегает, валится на колени: 
- Господи, за что мне кара такая?! Набежали мужики с перфораторами, стены в доме долбят, кричат: "Где золото?! Где алмазы?!" Экскаватор пригнали, лужайку перекопали, семью зашугали... Что это?! 
Глас сверху: 
- А ты думал, Африке долги бесплатно простили?
  ===============
  - Жизнь с тещей, это как партия в шахматы! 
- Почему? 
- Куда ни ходи, все равно закончится матом.

----------


## wanja

Если вырезать из любой рекламы духов последние 3 секунды, то никто никогда не узнает, что это реклама духов.
  ==============
  На чемпионате мира по легкой атлетике кенийский бегун на финише запутался в финишной ленточке и заодно выиграл художественную гимнастику.
*************
Социализм так и не прижился в Америке потому, что бедные здесь считали себя не угнетенными пролетариями, а временно униженными миллионерами.
************
- Ты случайно не знаешь, что такое Инстаграм?
- Честно сказать не знаю, но судя по названию, там что-то должны наливать!
*******************
Кто-то написал мелом на асфальте под окнами многоэтажки: “Позвони мне, когда твой уйдёт!”. Многие мужики тогда остались дома. Были прибиты полочки, отремонтированы утюги, с детьми сделаны уроки…
  ==========
  Вопрос: У Шварценеггера это нечто большое. У Ричарда Гира это маленькое. У Мадонны нет совсем. У Папы Римского есть, но он этим не пользуется. Клинтон пользуется этим все время. Что это такое?
Ответ: Фамилия, разумеется. 
  =============
  Если вы считаете, что нет ничего невозможного, то попробуйте одеть свитер на филолога.
  ==========
  - Мне нечего одеть!
- Не "одеть", а "надеть".
- У меня совсем нет одежды.
- Не "одежды", а "надежды".
  ============
  Мои соседи — сплошь одни пенсионерки. Поэтому пусть лучше про меня думают, что я наркоман, чем если они узнают, что я терапевт ...
***************
  Опытная мать советует дочке:
– Представь себе, что это чужой ребёнок. Как воспитывать чужих детей знают все!
************
Бухгалтер Сидоров при получении паспорта по привычке поставил подпись своего директора. ==========
  Профессор филолог приходит на работу с огромным синяком под глазом. Коллеги его спрашивают:
— Григорий Моисеевич, голубчик! Ну как же так? Вы же интеллигентнейший человек! Откуда же это у Вас?
— Да Вы понимаете… Пили чай у одной милейшей особы. В числе приглашенных был один военный. Вот он начал рассказывать:
— "Был у меня один хуй в роте …"
А ему говорю :
— "Извините, но правильно говорить не в роте, а во рту"
  =============
  Пьяная учительница русского языка пыталась исправить вывеску на магазине "Обои".
  =============== - А вы знаете, коллега, что есть факты, доказывающие существование на территории современной России в недавнем прошлом высокоразвитой цивилизации, в технологическом плане намного превосходящей нас по уровню развития? - Это вы про СССР? =====================
  — Я своего кота называю Пенопласт. Сколько раз топил — все равно всплывает.
— А я своего кота – Бумеранг, куда его ни забросишь – всё равно возвращается.
— А мы своего называем Джордано Бруно.
— Да вы просто садисты!
— Вовсе нет, он просто на звезды смотреть любит…
  =========== — Как дела на работе? — П…ц з….ли! — Палец зажали? ============ Бабушка подарила внучке набор доктора. Коты спрятались сразу. Дедушка не успел.

----------


## wanja

Перед вами две банки с газировкой. кола и пепси. Вы можете выбрать только одну. Какую?
1)Вы выбрали колу. Вы король по жизни и получаете от неё всё что хотите.
2)Вы выбрали пепси. Вы бунтарь, вы недовольны текущей жизнью и настроены на борьбу.
Но в обоих случаях вы не выходите за рамки условий, в которые вас поставили.
3)Вы взяли любую из двух и съездили в лоб экспериментатору. После чего забрали вторую. Вы настоящий хозяин жизни, а не тот изображатель из п.1. Такие люди имеют реальную власть при принятии решений.
4)Вы отказались от обеих, подсознательно понимая что предоставленный вам выбор, по-сути выбором не является. Вы настоящий бунтарь, а не тот изображатель из п.2. Только те, кто может отказаться от всех существующих вариантов способны сотворить что-то принципиально новое.
  ==============
  Умом Россию не понять, 
  Аршином общим не измерить — 
  Табличка: "Стол окрашен", бл*дь, 
  Нееет, нужно пальчиком проверить!
  ============== Дед с бабкой застукали внука за просмотром п@рнофильма. Молча досмотрели эпизод, и дед отвешивает бабке оплеуху. — Мне-то за что? — Я тебе, б%я, говорил, что ТАК можно, а ты — сдохну, сдохну... ============ Встречаються две подружки. Одна говорит: — Ты знаешь, мой любовник пообещал подарить мне норковую шубу. — Потрясающе. — А еще, он пообещал мне купить машину "Феррари". — Потрясающе. — А еще, мы поедим летом на Канарские острова. А у тебя что нового? — Пошла на курсы культуры речи. Вместо слов "не п@зди", научилась говорить "потрясающе". ===========
  — Добрый день. Хотите поговорить о Боге?
  — Нет.
  — А если я буду настаивать?
  — Придется вам о моем нежелании передать ему лично. =================
  Стакан наполовину пуст, если его опустошали, и наполовину полон, если наполняли.
Гениально! А сколько поколений мучились. Пессимистов и оптимистов...
**********
В поликлинике открыли кабинет для тех, кому "только спросить". И посадили там ясень.
  ========= Загадка: «Как называется человек, у которого есть много-много преданных друзей?» Отгадка: предатель ===============
  "Не кради" иначе не попадёшь в рай - это вера.
"Не кради", но если всё же украл, то отнеси в храм деньги и попадёшь в рай - это религия.
  ===========
  Каждый второй подбородок не нравится его владельцу.
  ===========
  Ехал грека через бездну, 
чует грека бездны взгляд,
манит бездны пальцем греку
в экзистенциальный ад.
  ============
  Беседуют этнограф и шаман, а про себя думают
Этнограф: Он вправду считает, что в мире духов существует такой же Енисей, такая же тайга и такие же олени? Дикарь, хоть бы почитал чего про веру предков.
Шаман: Как же объяснить, что сакральный топос отличается от профанного субстанциально, а не экзистенциально? О! А скажу-ка я ему, что в мире духов существует такой же Енисей, такая же тайга и такие же олени — авось сам поймет.

----------


## wanja

Если разобрать английское слово hedgehog (ёж) на составляющие, то получается:
hedge - изгородь, забор;
hog - свинья.
Чудные они, эти англичане. Что нам ёжик, то им забористая свинья.
================
Секс по телефону: 
- Я сейчас снимаю один носок... теперь второй... сейчас третий... 
- Ты что, из Чернобыля? 
- Нет, я из Верхоянска. Холодно у нас очень!..
==============
Никакие "ВКонтакте", "Фейсбук" и "Твиттер" не заменят вам простой человеческой драки за гаражами.
==================
Звонок в офис бизнесмена:
- Или ты заплатишь мне сто тысяч баксов, или я взорву твою машину, или изнасилую твою жену, или сожгу дачу!
- Мужик! Ты сначала реши, чего ты хочешь, а потом звони.
===========
Мусульманин, христианин, еврей и атеист заходят в кофейню... и они общаются, веселятся, пьют кофе и становятся хорошими друзьями. Вот что происходит, когда ты не муд@к.
==============
- Поручик, вы трус и подлец. Я вызываю вас на дуэль!
- Я не приду!
- Почему?
- Потому что я трус и подлец!
==========
"Уважаемый Дед Мороз! Я просила у вас в прошлом году розовый "Бентли", но моё желание так и не исполнилось.
С уважением, Памела Андерсон".
"Уважаемая Памела Андерсон, скажите спасибо, что я не исполнил желание Рустама из Дагестана.
С уважением, Дед Мороз".
============
После попытки ограбления на улице пару лет назад, я стал носить нож.
Теперь мои попытки ограбления стали намного успешнее.

----------


## wanja

- Семен Маркович, шо мне делать? Моя Сарочка хочет от меня секса каждый день. А я таки в возрасте…
- А шо я вам говорил, Наум Аронович - не берите в жены молоденькую и страшненькую. Никто вам с нею не поможет…
===========
— Как выглядят, по-вашему идеальные пид@расы?
— Это Боря Моисеев в гаишной форме на футбольном поле с перфоратором в руках, целующийся с президентом олимпийского комитета России.
==========
Золушка вышла замуж за принца. Он разбросал по её комнате лепестки роз, но в 12 ночи они превратились в носки.
=========
Вот молодёжь наглая пошла...
- А раньше как было?
- А раньше наглыми были мы!
===========
Выполняя все предписания врачей, можно окончательно подорвать здоровье. 
Большинство больных нуждаются в своевременном уходе врача. И чем
быстрее и дальше уйдёт врач, тем лучше для больного! 
А.С. Пушкин о виагре: "Какое низкое коварство - полуживого забавлять... " 
- Моя зубная щетка чистит зубы в самых труднодоступных местах, а твоя?
- А у меня нет зубов в труднодоступных местах! 
В роддоме объявили акцию: роди двойню и получи третьего в подарок. 
Табличка в поликлинике: "Книга жалоб и предложений находится в
кабинете у психиатра" 
Борьба за мир - это как секс за девственность. 
При выписке пациента врач старательно объясняет пациенту:
- Этот препарат вам нужно принимать пожизненно... Где-то месяца три. 
Из истории болезни:
- Больной перестал ходить под себя; ходит вокруг да около. 
- Доктор, что меня теперь ждет? Операция? Ампутация?
- Больной, я не могу вам всего рассказать. Вам потом будет не интересно. 
- Доктор, это вы мне голову после аварии пришивали?
- Я. Есть претензии к качеству шва?
- Нет, доктор, шов хороший. Но это не моя голова... 
Аптекарь вводит в курс дела молодого практиканта:
- А из этой бутылки мы наливаем, когда рецепт совсем неразборчивый.
=======
Пока Кащей Бессмертный гулял по лесу и собирал грибы, несколько кукушек охрипли 
Cредневековые рыцари сдавали побеждённых противников в металлолом...
===========
Молитва бабушки: 
Господи, дай мне феназепам, чтобы принять то, что не могу изменить. Дай мне пирацетам, чтобы изменить то, что надо изменить. Пошли мне танакан, чтобы не забыть принять феназепам и пирацетам. И помоги найти очки, чтобы отличить одно от другого.

----------


## wanja

- Папа, я голоден.
- Привет, Голоден. Я папа.
- Папа, я серьёзно.
- Я думал, ты Голоден!
- Ты шутишь?
- Нет, я папа.
===========
Живя в лесу среди диких животных, Пятачок выстроил идеальную схему личной безопасности. Он быстро бегал, был предусмотрительно худым, имел в друзьях медведя, который мед любил больше, чем свинину, единственный в лесу был вооружен ружьем и мог при шухере улететь на воздушном шарике.
============
Но посмотрим глазами средневекового мореплавателя на современный сухогруз: корабль циклопических размеров, который может нести самые большие каракки вместо шлюпок. Сделанный из стали, причём не какой-нибудь гадкой "ржавейки", а весьма качественной, из которой даже благородные доны не погнушались бы доспехи заказать за немалые деньги. Приводимый в движение не парусами, а какой-то адской машиной, для питания которой нужно добыть где-то в землях сарацинов глубоко из-под земли некую чёрную жижу, да ещё и алхимически обработать. Для осознания же всех масштабов безумия - штурман этого монстра вычисляет курс по РУКОТВОРНЫМ НЕБЕСНЫМ ТЕЛАМ (!) И вот это хтоническое нечто, лежащее за гранью понимания, добра и зла, как раз и возит через океаны пшеницу и китайское бельё, и это, представьте себе, вполне выгодно.
==================
Китайцы шутят о себе 
Когда нет денег - содержим свинью. Когда деньги есть - содержим собаку.
Когда живем бедно - довольствуемся дикими травами, собранными в горах. Когда живем богато - заказываем дикие травы в качестве изысков в дорогих ресторанах.
Когда нет денег - мы ездим на велосипеде. Когда есть деньги - крутим педали велотренажера, установленного в гостиной.
Когда нет денег - мечтаем о женитьбе. Когда есть деньги - мечтаем о разводе.
Когда нет денег - жена идет подрабатывать секретаршей. Когда есть деньги - секретарша начинает подрабатывать «женой».
Когда нет денег - мы делаем вид, что они у нас есть. Когда есть деньги - мы делаем вид, что их у нас нет.
===========
- В Европе уже давно нашли самую пугающую картинку для пачки с сигаретами.
- Какую?
- €10
==============
— Подсудимый, что вас побудило ограбить банк? 
— Он первый начал!
==========
Разговор двух подруг: 
— Вчера иду по улице, смотрю — маньяк! Я — бежать! 
— Догнала?

----------


## wanja

Прочитал название книги Олофинского Н.Ф. "Электрические методы обогащения".
Вначале решил, что это про биткойны.
Потом решил, что про бандюков из 90-х (утюг на живот или там паяльник куда-то).
Потом увидел год издания книги - 1977 и издательство "Недра"…
  ============
  Знаете ли вы, что если зажечь свечу при лунном свете и три раза произнести имя любимого человека, то проснется муж и даст вам п@зды...
  ================ — Обалдеть. Как же ты назвал такую прорву котов?  — Смерть, Голод, Чума, Война и Мистер Усы.  — Ты дал котам имена в честь всадников Апокал... постой... МИСТЕР УСЫ?!  — Ну, всадников-то только четверо. ==========
  При царе в нашем селе были церковь и кабак. При Советах этого не стало. Но появились школа, больница, клуб, библиотека. Щас этого ничего нет. Но есть церковь и кабак. ============== Стюардесса заходит в кабину самолета: — Капитан, наш самолет только что захватили еврейские террористы с бомбой!  — А почему вы решили, что они еврейские? Они сами сказали? — Нет, но они продают пассажирам парашюты!  ============
  Всё было вроде нормально. Сидели, выпивали... Драка началась после слов "Семантика этюдности в прозе Пришвина неоднозначна".
  ==============
  - Сколько нужно политиков, чтобы заменить лампочку в туалете?
- Два: пока один пытается вкрутить лампочку в трубу для душа, второй объясняет, что делается всё возможное. ======
  Еврей домолился до господа, и Яхве ему говорит:
- Твоё желание, которое ты носил в душе все эти годы, я исполню.
Еврей ему:
- Господи, хочу быть русским.
- Не вопрос, - сказал Господь и послал его в Израиль.
  =======
  - Кто тебе дом строил? Здорово получилось...
- Да пидорасы!
- ??
- Нанял рабочих залить фундамент. Выкопали, залили, ушли. Нанял каменщиков, те пришли спрашивают: Какие пидорасы фундамент заливали? Стены выложили, ушли. Нанял штукатуров, те тоже - что за пидорасы кладку делали? Ну, и так далее. Вот и получается, что дом строили одни пидорасы...
  =========
  - Девушка, давайте знакомиться, Вася меня зовут!
- Ой, Вася, так ты и иди, если тебя зовут!
  ==========
  Таргетирование, модернизация, инновации, цифровизация, реновация… А можно еще так - модернизация реновации или цифровизация инноваций. Или таргетирование модернизации инноваций… Не волнуйтесь, есть еще много иностранных слов, с помощью которых наши эффективные менеджеры будут и дальше лохматить мозги электорату.
  ============
  - Знаете, с каким звуком пожирается оперативная память?
- Хром, хром, хром, хром...
  ========
  В тему грядущего сериала "Властелин колец".
Леголас:
- Надеюсь, они не сделают меня геем.
Арагорн:
- Молись, чтобы негром не сделали!
  ================= Жили были: Ох, Ах и Ого-го.  Ох был пессимистом, ленивым, постоянно вздыхал.  Ах был оптимистом, радостным, активно принимал участие в общественной жизни.  Hу, а Ого-го — просто нравился женщинам. ========== Когда-то луковицы голандских тюльпанов использовались вместо денег и стоили они дороже золота. До тех пор, пока их не стали разводить каждый у себя в огороде... . Это все, что вам нужно знать о биткойнах. ========
  Аудиофил сидит в своей комнате для прослушивания и прослушивает Музыку.
Вся техника запитана серебряными проводами от кондиционера сетевого питания, проигрыватель CD установлен на двухтонной мраморной плите, пентаксиальный цифровой кабель передаёт сигнал от компакт-диска на референсный ЦАП, аналоговый сигнал от которого через вакуумный межблочный кабель из иридиево-палладиевой меди поступает на одноламповый усилитель класса А++, от которого по желобам из суматранского бамбука референсные акустические провода сечением примерно в руку передают Звук на Акустические Системы, занимающие собой половину комнаты.
Дверь открывается, входит жена:
- Вась, ну ты б сделал потише, дети уже спят
- Дура ты женщина. Это же Рахманинов. Рахманинов! Его можно слушать только на референсной громкости, чтобы не потерять детализацию верхов и бархатную глубину баса...
- А чо на коробочке написано Рамштайн?
- Ох, прости, я их вечно путаю.
  ==========
  - Ты уже сказала мужу, что ты забеременела?
- Ага...
- И как это было?
- Я сделала аиста из бумаги, тест вложила ему в клюв и приклеила его на дверь туалета.
- Ну, и?
- Муж спросил, что это за журавль и почему он курит...

----------


## wanja

Переписка в сети: 
— Здорово, друган, здорово, старина! Уверен, что у тебя все хорошо! Слушай, хочу предложить тебе шикарную вещь – новый сетевой проект со стопроцентной гарантией! Короче: вкладываешь сто баксов — через неделю получаешь двести, вкладываешь штуку евро — через месяц получишь сто тысяч и это абсолютно точно, прикинь! 
— Ну привет, дружище! Круто! Конечно же я вложусь! Слушай, у меня к тебе просьба по старой дружбе: одолжи мне сто баксов на неделю под гарантию доходов с этого проекта? 
— Ну знаешь, ты явно хочешь меня обмануть! Всегда знал, что тебе верить нельзя! До свиданья, не пиши мне больше, урод!

----------


## wanja

Дай человеку рыбу, и он будет сыт один день.  Научи его рыбачить, и ему придется купить лодку, навигатор, рацию, спасательные жилеты, спиннинги, телескопические удилища (с кольцами и без колец), пикеры, воблеры, блесны, емкости для живца, подсачеки, бугры, липгрипы, багры, куканы, садки, катушки, эхолот, магнитные фиксаторы, прикормки, насадки, ДИП, поляризационные очки, термосы, термокружки, приманки, крючки, лески, подставки, поплавки, грузы, кормушки, вертлюги, карабины, сигнализаторы поклевки, аэраторы, горелки, обогреватели, якорную намотку, холодильную сумку, плиту газовую, газ, накомарники, сапоги, перчатки, дождевик, камуфляжную одежду, куртку, палатку, сухое горючее, туристическую посуду, стулья, матрас, коврики, средства для розжига, свечи и еще 387 вещей, которые совершенно необходимы на рыбалке, чтобы спокойно сидеть и пить пиво целый день.

----------


## wanja

Сборная России — как студент. Приходит на экзамен (ЧМ-2018 ), знает на «2» (контрольные матчи), хочет сдать на «3» (выйти из группы), получает «4» (победа над Испанией) и удивляется, почему не «5» (проход в 1/2).

----------


## wanja

К пастуху, пасущему стадо овец, подъезжает на машине какой-то тип, высовывается из окна и говорит:  — Если я тебе скажу, сколько у тебя овец в стаде, ты мне подаришь одну?  Немного удивленный пастух отвечает:  — Конечно, почему бы и нет.  Тогда этот мужик достает ноутбук, подсоединяет его к мобильному телефону, устанавливает связь с Интернетом, заходит на сайт НАСА, выбирает спутниковую связь GPS, выясняет точные координаты места, где он находится, и отправляет их на другой спутник НАСА, который сканирует эту местность и выдает фото со сверхвысоким разрешением. Затем этот тип передает снимок в одну из лабораторий Гамбурга, которая через несколько секунд отправляет ему е-mаil с подтверждением того, что снимок был обработан и полученные данные сохранены в базе данных. Через ODBC он подключается к базе данных MS-SQL, копирует данные в таблицу ехCеL и начинает производить расчет. Через несколько минут он получает результат и распечатывает в цвете 150 страниц на своем миниатюрном принтере. Наконец он говорит пастуху:  — У тебя в стаде 1586 овец.  — Точно! Именно столько овец у меня в стаде. Что ж, выбирай.  Мужик выбирает одну и грузит ее в багажник. И тут пастух ему говорит:  — Послушай, а если я угадаю, кем ты работаешь, ты мне ее вернешь?  Немного подумав, мужик говорит:  — Ну давай.  — Ты работаешь консультантом, — неожиданно выдает пастух.  — Это правда, черт возьми! И как же ты догадался?  — Это было легко сделать, — говорит пастух, — ты появился, когда никто тебя не звал, хочешь получить плату за ответ, который я уже знаю, на вопрос, который тебе никто не задавал, и к тому же ты ни хрена не смыслишь в моей работе. ТАК ЧТО ОТДАВАЙ ОБРАТНО МОЮ СОБАКУ.

----------


## Soft sign

Хм… Интересно, что он считал в экселе, и зачем ему понадобились 150 страниц бумаги  ::

----------


## wanja

Парень впервые оказался у девушки в гостях. Пока она на кухне готовила перекусить, он заметил красивую вазу на камине. Тут зашла девушка:
- Что это? - спросил он.
- Пепел моего отца, - спокойно ответила девица.
Парень покраснел, побледнел, едва не выронил вазу... Девушка продолжила незаконченную фразу:
- Ленится, зараза, на кухню за пепельницей сходить!..

----------


## nsdfrv

Do you live еще, моя старушка?
Live и я. Hello тебе, hello!
Let it flow over your избушка
Evening свет in our big село. 
I am told, что ты, тая тревогу,
Miss me шибко under lonely moon,
Что ты often ходишь на дорогу
In old-fashioned second-hand шушун. 
And you see в вечернем синем мраке
Holy Jesus, same shit - oh, Gosh!
That somebody мне в кабацкой драке
Саданул под сердце Finnish нож. 
But relax, родная! Успокойся.
This is only тягостная бредь.
I am not a fucking alcoholic,
Чтоб тебя, не видя, умереть. 
I am still такой же очень нежный,
And I dream, my darling, лишь о том,
Чтоб скорее from тоски мятежной
To get back in низенький наш дом. 
I'll return, когда раскинет ветви
Our garden - старый белый сад.
But I bet you, mama, на рассвете
Wake me not like восемь лет назад. 
Do not wake того, что отмечталось,
Don't excite того, что не сбылось,
Слишком early losses and усталость
To experience мне привелось. 
Don't teach me how to pray. Не надо!
To the old возврата больше нет.
You're my only помощь & отрада,
You're my only несказанный свет. 
So forget about your тревога,
Не грусти and I shall come back soon.
Don't you go so often to дорога
In old-fashioned second-hand шушун. 
Надежда Кушнер

----------


## wanja

- Ты кто по знаку зодиака?
- Динозавр
- Но такого существует.
- Как и всех остальных.
=======
Не понимаю, почему владельцы айфонов так не любят тех, кто с андроидом. Что вам сделали люди без кредитов?
========
На родительское собрание Максим привел с собой улицу, потому что мать не та, что родила, а та, что воспитала.
=====
— Ты, когда в армии служил, убивал? 
— Я поваром служил, так что возможно.
=========
Белка-летяга так за всю жизнь никуда и не слетала. Хотя планировала.

----------


## wanja

- Софа, ты говоришь, как идиётка!
- Моня, я говорю, шоб ты понял.  
- Сарочка, ви таки в 8й раз вернулись к своему мужу?
- Жора, шо я могу поделать? Как только я ухожу от него, у этого идиёта тут же появляются деньги! 
- Дядя Яша, я опрыскал весь картофель дустом, а через час пошел дождь. Как думаете, подохнут жуки или нет?
- Шо тебе сказать, Сёма... Подохнут или не подохнут, я точно не знаю, но того здоровья, шо имели, они уже иметь не будут... 
— Не понимаю, как они смогли взломать пароль у меня на ноуте?
— А что у тебя за пароль был?
— Год канонизации святого Доминика папой Григорием IX.
— А это какой год?
— 1234
  =====
  Врачи делятся на 3 категории:
врач от Бога,
врач - ну, с Богом,
врач - не дай Бог! 
В аэропорту таможенник спрашивает у старого еврея:
- Откуда прибыли?
- Какие прибыли, что вы? Одни убытки...

----------


## wanja

Дальнобойщик, регулярно перевозящий водку, отличается от своих коллег не только железными нервами, но и очень грустными глазами. ======== Вор залезает в дом, а там — попугай.  — А Кеша все видит!  Вор накрыл полотенцем клетку, а попугай:  — А Кеша не я! Кеша — бульдог...

----------


## wanja

Идет операция. Слышен трагический голос больного: 
- Доктор, я кажется, не уснул. 
- Да быть того не может! 
Доктор увлеченно продолжает оперировать. 
- Доктор, честное слово, я не сплю. 
- Да бросьте вы! 
Доктор делает надрез. 
- А-а-а! Больно! 
- Смотри ты, и вправду не уснул. 
- Я же вам говорил. 
- Ну и молчите себе в тряпочку... с хлороформом. Кстати, дайте ему ещё. 
- Кайф!.. Доктор, а ещё можно? 
- Можно. 
- Кайф!.. А ещё? 
- Можно. Дайте ему киянкой по лбу... 
- Дикий кайф!.. А ещё киянкой можно? 
- Хватит с вас, а то быстро привыкнете. 
- Доктор, ну как там? Это опасно? 
- Больной, вы мне мешаете. 
- Я могу и уйти. 
- Нет уж, останьтесь. Ничего опасного нет. Пуля прошла навылет, не задев жизненно важных центров. Кстати, что за кретин в вас стрелял? 
- Почему кретин? 
- Так разве ж так стреляют! Чуть выше надо брать, и левее, левее... 
- Все очень просто, доктор. Лежу я поздно вечером с женщиной в постели, никого, кроме женщины, не трогаю, и вдруг, БУМ! БАХ! муж пришел. 
- А! Значит, муж стрелял? 
- Какой там! Слушайте дальше. Значит, лечу я с балкона, никого не трогаю, и вдруг, БУМ! БАХ! падаю на любимую собаку участкового милиционера. 
- Ага, значит, участковый стрелял. 
- Он, конечно, стрелял, но попасть ни разу не попал. Значит, бегу я себе голый по улице, бегу, никого не трогаю. И вдруг, БУМ! БАХ! слышу, сзади кто-то догоняет. Оказалось, маньяк-убийца на сексуальной почве. 
- Неужели, он стрелял? 
- Нет, этот всего лишь меня ласково душил. Хорошо, рядом рокеры на мотоциклах развлекаться ехали. Мы с этим маньяком три квартала от них убегали. 
- Так эти, что ли, стреляли? 
- Да что вы! Это же дети, шалуны. Правда, бедного маньяка насмерть все-таки задавили. 
- Ну а вас-то, когда, наконец, пристрелят? 
- А вы слушайте. Значит, забегаю я, от греха, в коммерческий магазин, пытаюсь натянуть первые попавшиеся штаны и вдруг, БУМ! БАХ! выскакивает сторож... 
- Стрелял? 
- Нет, отстреливался. Потому как тут же за мной в магазин ворвались рекетиры. 
- Рекетиры, значит, стреляли? 
- Зачем им стрелять, они положили нас на живот и действовали паяльником. Хорошо, сторож перед смертью успел признаться, что я здесь ни при чем. Меня и отпустили. Вышел, и прямо на встречу красивая девушка из интуристовской гостиницы выходит. А я, как назло, одеться не успел. Она достает из сумочки пистолет и БУМ! БАХ! 
- Попала? 
- Попала, и не раз, только пистолет у нее был газовый, нервно-паралитического действия. 
- Так кто же в вас, черт возьми, тогда дырку сделал? 
- Значит, прихожу я под утро домой к жене, голый, с синей от побоев рожой, да еще под газом. Никого трогать не собираюсь, и тут, БУМ! БАХ! выскакивает тесть с двухстволкой. 
- Попал? 
- Да... 
- Ну наконец-то! 
- Жене пыжом в зад. 
- Слушайте, больной, я на вашем месте после этого пошел бы и застрелился 
- Так а что вы думаете, я здесь у вас лежу…

----------


## wanja

Из свежих новостей. 
"Жительница Симферополя похитила у бабки-гадалки, напророчившей ей скорое получение прибыли, 70 тысяч рублей".
========
– Не люблю церковь. 
– Ты атеист? 
– Да, нет. Бога я люблю, как можно не любить создателя. 
– Не логично! 
– Почему? Вот ты отца любишь? 
– Конечно. 
– Представь, что у него есть фан-клуб. Они ходят вокруг вашего дома с фотографиями твоего отца, поют его любимые песни, но, когда им это удобно. Живут за ваш сч`т. Рассказывают всякие истории о твоем отце и говорят тебе, как жить и что делать, чтобы твой собственный отец был тобою доволен. Вряд ли ты полюбишь этот фан-клуб.

----------


## wanja

Вообще НОД, под Висту не может уничтожать вирусы. Ему защита Висты не дает вмешиваться в системные файлы, что, кстати не мешает это делать вирусам...Поэтому он просто их находит и тыкая в них пальцем заявляет, что не может ничего сделать. Как ребенок, ей Богу...Тогда я нахожу этот файл и стираю вручную. Ответив на тупой вопрос винды: "Это точно Вы делаете?". После чего НОД, проследив их до корзины уже там рвет их в клочки с гордой надписью: "Очищен удалением!". Ну фигли не стереть уже стертый файл-то?  И тут я решил на всякий случай провериться еще каким-нить антивирусом. Ну выбрал есстественно Касперского.   Выключил НОД. Поставил Каспера. Перезагрузил... И загрузились они оба...  И вот тут началось шоу, которого я не видел ни в одном боевике!  У меня антивирусы друг друга за вирусы приняли — войну развернули — вот уррроды! Вы знаете, когда со всех сторон слышишь "Бумс" НОДа и поросячий визг Каспера — это незабываемое ощущение! "Бум! Бум! Ви-и-и-и!!! Бум! Ви-и-и!"С двух сторон мелькали окна Каспера и НОДа: "Уничтожен", "Уничтожен" "Не могу уничтожить! Что делать! Что делать!". Пока у НОДа висело это окно Каспер его мочил вовсю. Я подумал, что так не честно и нажал кнопку "Пропустить".  Резня возобновилась... Так прикольно — но вчера каспЕр убил нода...  А сегодня остаточные файлы НОДа самостоятельно скачали себя и подкрепление из инета за счет моего траффика, даж не спросив! — и все вместе мочат каспера!!!  Если Каспер проиграет — у меня полсистемы рухнет, но все равно за НОД болею — живучий падла...  З.Ы. А вот вирусы, как были, так и остались...Их никто не трогает...У каждого свои проблемы...Конкуренция...

----------


## wanja

Нюансы русского языка.
"Не надо меня уговаривать" - означает "Нет".
"Меня не надо уговаривать" - "Обеими руками за!"

----------


## wanja

- Сёмочка! Мы все с понедельника начинаем новую жизнь! Я начну худеть, папа бросит курить. А ты?
- Я могу бросить школу. 
— Гуревич, значит, вы хотите у меня занять сто тысяч долларов. А где гарантия, что вы мне их вернёте?
— Я вам даю слово честного человека.
— Хорошо. Я вас жду сегодня вечером вместе с этим человеком. 
В Одессе на вокзале по перрону ходит мужик и монотонно бубнит:
— Газеты, журналы, эротика, гороскопы, анекдоты…
Покупатель протягивает ему мятую гривну:
— Анекдоты, пожалуйста.
Мужик внимательно рассматривает гривну на просвет, прячет её в широкие армейские галифе и говорит:
— Значит так, слушай сюда — возвращается мужик с командировки…
Обалдевший покупатель думает: «Хорошо, что эротику не взял…». 
— Женщина создана, чтобы дать мужчине счастье, где бы он не прятался, несчастный… 
- Софа, выходи за меня замуж!
- А колечко с бриллиантом подаришь?
- Лихо ты меня отшила, лихо! 
- Жора, вот тебе стул и тряпочка...
- Роза, я не понял...
- Шо ты не понял? Таки сядь и заткнись!

----------


## wanja

Ну так и надо было называть "Три мушкетёра, борзый новобранец, коварный кардинал, стареющая блядь-убийца, неверная королева и её неверная фрейлина, рогатый галантерейщик, гора убитых гвардейцев и все-все-все".
А то мучайся теперь.

----------


## wanja

Два юриста в кафе достали бутерброды.  Подходит официантка:  — Извините, у нас нельзя есть свою еду.  Юристы переглянулись, пожали плечами и обменялись бутербродами.  Официантка с усмешкой:  — В результате исполнения договора обмена к каждой из сторон переходит право собственности на то имущество, которое она получает взамен переданного ею; соответственно, после обмена полученные вами бутерброды стали вашими, а у нас нельзя есть свою еду! ============= Чем больше проходит времени, тем все яснее: отсталый Советский Союза создал такой технологический задел, что даже эффективные менеджеры все никак просрать не могут. ========== Начал заниматься спортом и правильно питаться, но так и не похудел. Наверное, проблема в том, что я слишком много вру?

----------


## Полуношник

> Два юриста в кафе достали бутерброды.  Официантка с усмешкой:  — В результате исполнения договора обмена к каждой из сторон переходит право собственности на то имущество, которое она получает взамен переданного ею; соответственно, после обмена полученные вами бутерброды стали вашими, а у нас нельзя есть свою еду!

 По договору купли-продажи право собственности тоже переходит к покупателю. А так и с голода умереть недолго.

----------


## wanja

— Я к вам по поводу работы… 
— 90х60х90? 
— 486000! 
— Вообще-то, не это имелось ввиду, но хороший бухгалтер нам, в модельном агентстве, тоже нужен…
  ========== Мне кажется, что даже если за некоторыми людьми будет гнаться маньяк, они будут убегать от него и одновременно фоткать в инстаграм.

----------


## wanja

Если не романтизировать сказку о Золушке, то это история о том, как провинциалка взяла на прокат дорогие шмотки и арендовала карету, чтобы склеить местного мажора.
=========
Когда моя жена говорит: "Господи! Как ты мне надоел!", я всегда за него заступаюсь.
===========
- Зацени какой смартфон крутой купил! Продавец уверял, что он превосходит интеллектом своего владельца.
- Да заливает, небось.
- Ну, не просто же так, он восемьдесят тысяч стоит!
- Восемьдесят тысяч?! Похоже, продавец не врёт. Но, не в смартфоне тут дело…
========
Ничто так не возбуждает девушку, как легкие покусывания бывшим своих локтей...
==========
Скотник Пафнутьич и рад бы хоть разок испытать когнитивный диссонанс, но начальная школа-четырёхлетка не позволяла ему этого сделать, поэтому он так и продолжал по старинке просто охуевать...
==========
- Сегодня пригласил дизайнершу и наконец таки выяснил: мой интерьер пентхауса, - это меланж хюгге, бохо, лофт, гранжа, и китча.
- Что, опять на свой старый пыльный чердак затащил?
- Да!
============
Каждый уважающий себя российский еврей должен сделать в жизни три вещи: 
1. Торжественно, с проклятиями в адрес России уехать в Израиль. 
2. Торжественно, с проклятиями в адрес Израиля вернуться в Россию. 
3. Начать всем рассказывать, как долго он жил в Штатах и как там оказалось ужасно.

----------


## Lampada

Владелец маленького магазина застраховал своё заведение, и в тот же день магазин сгорел. Страховщики заподозрили неладное, но доказать ничего не смогли.
Всё, что мог придумать директор страховой компании, это отправить владельцу сгоревшего магазина письмо следующего содержания:
"Дорогой сэр, вы оформили у нас страховой полис в 10:00, а пожар в вашем магазине произошёл в 12:45. Не могли бы вы объяснить причину такой задержки?"

----------


## wanja

Из объяснительной в дежурной части:
"Считаю, мне не стоило вчера ехать из бара домой на машине. Тем более, что пришел я туда пешком"
=============
- Смотрю я на все это, и хочется сказать словами героя мультфильма…
- «Ребята, давайте жить дружно»?
- Нет. «Пятачок, у тебя есть дома ружье?»

----------


## wanja

Почти у всех есть, что передавать из поколения в поколение: традиции, реликвии, опыт, алкоголизм…
  ========
  Ищешь счастье, а приобретаешь опыт.  
  Иногда думаешь: вот оно, счастье! Ан нет, опять опыт…
  =========
  Приходит школьник домой с фингалом. Подлетает папаша:
  - Сынок, кто это тебя так?
  - Да вот, трое напали, хотели часы отобрать.
  - Да ты что сынок! А увидишь, опознать сможешь?
  - А чего я-то? Пусть их теперь родственники опознают!
  ===========
  Была я сегодня в «Пещере ужасов» - аттракцион такой. Там с жутким скрипом открывается крышка гроба, встаёт в меру сгнивший мертвец, открывает глаза, издаёт сдавленный вскрик, ложится обратно, спешно закрывает крышку.
  Я что, такая страшная?
  =============
  Если греческий салат просрочен, можно ли называть его древнегреческим?

----------


## wanja

Утренник - это детский праздник, дневник - тетрадь для оценок, полдник - легкая еда, вечерник - студент, а ночник вообще лампа. Почему?
  ========
  — Котик. 
— Да, зая. 
— У нас ничего не получится. Мы разные животные.

----------


## wanja

Петя выкуривал 20 сигарет в день, а Коля выкуривает 15 сигарет в день.
Вопрос: не настораживает ли Колю, что о Пете упоминается в прошедшем времени?
***
— У вас не будет сигаретки?
— У меня не будет ни сигаретки, ни рака лёгких.
***
На музыкальном конкурсе в медицинском институте. 
Песню «Лучше нету того свету» представила кафедра патологической анатомии.
Песню «Вон кто-то с горочки спустился» представила кафедра травматологии и ортопедии.
Песню «Тихо сам с собою я веду беседу» представила кафедра психиатрии.
Песню «Я тобой переболею, ненаглядный мой» представила кафедра кожных и венерических заболеваний.
Песню «Мне бы только забежать за поворот» представила кафедра урологии.
Песню «Сладку ягоду рвали вместе, горьку ягоду я одна» представила кафедра акушерства и гинекологии.
***
Надпись на двери кабинета психиатра:
«Пожалуйста, соблюдайте тишину. Помните: вы не одни. Они слышат вас... Они везде!»
***
Акция в поликлинике: пройдите без бахил и получите от уборщицы направление к стоматологу без очереди.

----------


## wanja

— Можно ли быть п@дором, но временно?  — Можно. Представьте, что вы в 12:00 должны кому-то срочно привезти крупную сумму денег. Вы привезли деньги в 12:30. Вот эти 30 минут вы и были п@дором. ========= Она понимала, что он врет, оправдываясь что всю ночь пил с другом Васей, но ничего не сказала, потому что Вася сидел в шкафу. ======== Вчера позвонил какой-то незнакомец и попросил встретиться с ним в полночь на кладбище. Придурок какой–то. Так и не пришел. ===========
  — Скажи мне, друг мой Волька, а кто это бегают у меня в штанах и свистят?
— А вспомни, Хоттабыч, куда ты вчера послал арбитра и гаишника?

----------


## wanja

862 год. Добро пожаловать на наш сайт! Рюрик, Трувор и Синеус 
9 век. К нам заходит половецкий князь Кончак: Я ща вас всех!!
upd:
Администратор сайта князь Игорь банит половецкого князя 
10 век. Княгиня Ольга - админу сайта: мне кажется, язычество исчерпало себя на Руси
comment:
Владимир Ясно Солнышко - княгине Ольге: когда кажется - креститься надо 
11 век. Всем прюветы. Ыскренне ваши. Кирилл и Мефодий. Есть клевые шрифты с ижицей. 
13 век. Реклама на сайте: Приглашаем на экскурсии по Золотому кольцу России.
comment:
Тевтонские рыцари: Отличная экскурсия. Отличные озера. Спасибо, Александр Невский. От лица всех рыцарей, Карл и Йохан - те, которые ехали в обозе с пенопластом. 
14 век. Сервер обрушен татаро-монгольскими хакерами. Надолго. 
15 век. Иван Грозный выложил на сайте статью о воспитании детей. Подробности на Репин.ру. 
16 век. Реклама на сайте: Экскурсии по золотому кольцу России.
comment:
Поляки: Отличная экскурсия. Отличные люди. Thxs проводнику. Отличные болота. Поели мухоморов. Кшиштоф женился на царевне лягушке. Ищите нас через Яндекс. 
1700 год. Петр I: Windows в Европу. Лицензионные копии. 
1765 год. Екатерина Вторая: Продаю садовый участок в Северной Америке. 25 миллионов соток. Рядом лес, золото, грибы, 2 океана. 
1770 год. Князь Потемкин - Таврический: Откровенные фотки Екатерины Второй. Жми сюда! 
1812 год . Реклама на сайте: Экскурсии по золотому кольцу России.
comment:
Наполеон: Отличная экскурсия. Отличные люди. Отличная погода. Классно позажигали в Москве. Спасибо, что проводили до дома. 
1825 год. Внимание посетителей чатов Декабристы.ру и Вольнодумцы.ру! Сегодня клевая тусовка на Сенатской площади! Берите пиво и пистолеты.
upd:
Чат Декабристы.ру переехал на иркутский сервер. Смотри ссылку. 
1838 год. Декабристы: Мы вернулись. Всем чмоки! Привезли классные фотки с каторги. 
1861 год. Александр второй: Избавлю от крепостной зависимости. 
1869 год. Л. Н. Толстой: выложил на сайте "Войну и мир".
comment:
пользуйтесь катом, пожалуйста. 
1875 год. Попов: Только что изобрел радио. Поймал Европу плюс. 
1890 год. Менделеев: Только что изобрел водку. Пойду посплю. 
1898 год. В. И. Ленин: выложил на сайте статью "Коммунизм для чайников". 
1917 год. Солдаты и матросы! Собираемся возле Зимнего кататься на воротах! 
1918 год. Ленин: Народ, где тут сСайт с кипятком.
comment:
Каплан - Ленину: Лечу картавость испугом. 
1941 год. Реклама на сайте. Приглашаем на экскурсию по золотому кольцу России. 
1942 год. Гитлер: Застрял на 9-м уровне, кто-то вообще проходил дальше?
comment:
Сталин - Гитлеру: Дурень, читай гостевую книгу сначала. 
1945 год. Гитлер: Прочитал гостевую книгу сначала. Отличная экскурсия, отличные люди, спасибо, что проводили до дома. Куплю цианистый калий. НАДА!!!! 
1985 год. Горбачев: Приняли сухой закон. 
1986 год. Горбачев: Принялииии. 
1987 год. Горбачев: Меня кто-нибудь уважает вообще? 
2003 год. Путин для Джоржа Буша: Приглашаем на экскурсию по золотому кольцу России.
comment:
Джорж Буш - Путину: Прочитал гостевую книгу сначала. Нет, уж лучше вы к нам.

----------


## Lampada

Самое умное в мире растение - это хрен. Он всё знает. 
Ни стыда, ни совести... Ничего лишнего... 
Коротко о себе: на любителя. 
Фраза "Ну, не будем вам мешать" означает, что помогать вам никто не собирается. 
Предсказывать погоду синоптикам сильно помогает слово "местами" 
Вот бывает:   посмотришь на человека и не знаешь, куда его послать... Судя по виду - он уже везде был! 
- Здравствуйте, это вам из ФСБ звонят. 
- Я знаю. 
- Откуда? 
- Вы мне на выключенный мобильник звоните.

----------


## wanja

Из чата питерских предпринимателей: 
- Привет! Кто может помочь с открытием кофейни?
- Попробуй дверь на себя.
  ======
  Есть только три вида мужчин, которые не понимают женщин: молодые мужчины, мужчины среднего возраста и пожилые мужчины.
  =====
  Никогда не смеши человека, который жуёт печеньку. Подожди, когда он начнёт запивать её чаем!
  ============
  Женщина мечтает, что появится рядом чуткая и любящая душа… Но мужчина обычно приходит весь.
  ============= Пошли как-то раз на охоту терапевт, психиатр, хирург и патологоанатом.  Дошли до места, выпили. Тут из камышей вылетает утка. Терапевт, прицеливаясь:  — Утка! Или не утка... По-моему, не утка. А может быть, утка... А может, и не утка. Нет! Скорее всего, утка! Хотя, вполне возможно, что и не утка... Утка или не утка? Чёрт ее знает!  Пока он так рассуждал, утка улетела. Через какое-то время появляется еще одна утка. Психиатр:  — Утка! Точно, утка!.. Но это я знаю, что это утка. А знает ли утка то, что она утка?..  И эта утка улетела.  Вылетает третья утка. Хирург, не рассуждая, быстро прицеливается... Ба-а-а-бах сразу из двух стволов. Утка падает. Хирург — патологоанатому: —  Слышь, док, сходи посмотри, утка там была, или что? =========== Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи,  да всю правду доложи!  Я ль на свете всех тупее,  бесполезней и пьянее?  Молвит зеркальце в ответ:  ты придурок, спору нет,  но живет на белом свете  здесь таких как ты две трети. =========== Психиатр тычет мне листок бумаги с кляксой:  — Что вы видите?  — Грустного одинокого человека, изнывающего от общения с идиотами, нудной работы задёшево и прочей жизненной несправедливости.  Доктор, всхлипывая:  — А на картинке?..  Захотелось его обнять.

----------


## wanja

Она бодро вышла из ресторана, звонко постукивая серёжками об асфальт...
========
украинские атеисты
на русских атеистов злы
кричат у нас тут бога нету
своими силами без вас

----------


## wanja

Правительство России решило поднять налоги для населения, чтобы стимулировать рост экономики. Сразу следом власти Китая объявили о срочном снижении налогов для населения, чтобы стимулировать рост экономики.  Так случайно раскрылся самый главный секрет успехов и экономического процветания Китая последних 30 лет: Эти хитрые узкоглазые зырят, что творят наши "эффективные", а потом просто делают все ровно наоборот.

----------


## wanja

Тату позволяет отличить в стаде одного осла от других.
  ============ Соседка — соседке:  — Роза Марковна, куда это вы так вырядились? Ну, как пр@ститутка, ей-богу!  — На работу иду!  — А кем вы работаете?  — Зайдите ко мне в квартиру, скажу!  Заходят. Роза Марковна, шепотом:  — Я — врач-терапевт нашей поликлиники!  — А почему в квартире и шёпотом?  — А чтобы бабульки не услышали! Пусть думают, что я — пр@ститутка! =========== Звонок в дверь. Мужик открывает, на пороге стоит смерть. Вся в зеленом, с разноцветными воздушными шарами и в валенках.  Мужик:  — Ты кто?  — Смерть твоя.  — А почему в таком виде?  — Нелепая я.  ======== — А вы знали, что половина членов Думы — пид@расы?  — В смысле, гомоcекcуалисты?  — Нет, гомоcекcуалисты — это вторая половина. ==========
  Бывают такие дни, когда я сижу перед телевизором целый день. Скукотища страшная. Но если его включить, то будет еще хуже.

----------


## wanja

Бывают такие дни, когда я сижу перед телевизором целый день. Скукотища страшная. Но если его включить, то будет еще хуже. ================ — Тетя Фира... А что это вы таки всё время краситесь???? — Чтобы быть красивой, Фима... — А через сколько лет эта процедура даст надлежащий эффект??? ========= В деревенский ЗАГС приходит женщина регистрировать ребенка. Регистраторша спрашивает:  — Кто отец?  — Да Васька из Черновки.  — Вот интересно! На этой неделе — Зинка из Сосновки, Манька из Волобуевки, Валька из Митяева, Екатерина Матвеевна из центральной усадьбы, теперь вот вы из Семёновки... И у всех отец — Васька из Черновки! И как это у него получается?..   — Знамо, как! У него ж лисапет!  ========= 
    Хозяин ресторана гордо говорит посетителю:
– Особенность и гордость нашего ресторана – это черепахи!
Гость спокойно отвечает:
– Я знаю, вчера одна обслуживала меня.  _***********_
— Никак не приучу мужа к порядку — он все время прячет кошелёк в новое место.  _***********_ 
  Схожу отдохну на природе. Не всё же ей на мне. 
  ******* 
  Вася вызывает доктора к заболевшей жене. Является отлично одетый доктор с новеньким сверкающим чемоданчиком, уходят с женой в комнату и закрывают за собой дверь. Проходят долгие 15 минут, муж уже начинает волноваться.
Наконец появляется доктор:
– У вас отвёртка есть?
– Есть. — Берёт отвёртку и уходит в комнату.
Через некоторое время выходит опять:
– У вас пассатижи есть?
– Вот, возьмите. — Не на шутку перепуганный Вася не находит себе места.
Доктор выходит опять:
– У вас долото и молоток есть?
– Доктор, что у моей жены?
– Пока не знаю, у меня чемоданчик не открывается…  ==========  Меня часто спрашивают, что такое счастье? Счастье — это когда жена похожа на идеал, дети похожи на тебя, работа похожа на хобби, и при этом тёща не похожа на начальника, начальник не похож на идиота, а зарплата не похожа на милостыню. Ну, как-то так ...   ========  Едет военная колонна мимо деревни.  Сидят две бабки на завалинке:  — Смотри, Семёновна, военные!  — Ага... Сейчас остановятся, полчаса будут карту разглядывать, потом подойдут и дорогу спросят...  =========== — У вас был гомоceкcуальный опыт?   — Ну один раз я перестроился, не включая поворотник...

----------


## Lampada

Шутка с картой была про туристов.
Поменяли туристов на военных - и стало несмешно.

----------


## wanja

Если вдруг вам понадобится что-то сделать на Маке, а вы не знаете как и гуглить лень, то просто зайдите на любой форум "Винда vs Мак" и напишите там, что Мак - говно, потому что на нём нельзя сделать ххх.
Через 5 минут будет два десятка решений вашей задачи. Этот метод работает и с Линуксом.
  ===============
  У нас почему-то люди, разливающие общественный борщ, сваренный всеми нами и оплаченный нами же, на том основании, что в руках у них половник, решили, что это они кормят нас.
  ========== На днях в моем районе арестовали парикмахера за торговлю наркотиками.  Это было так шокирующе, ведь я был его клиентом многие годы.  Я и понятия не имел, что он был парикмахером.

----------


## wanja

ЕГЭ-история — об Иване Грозном
«При Иване Грозном впервые на Руси начались митинги протеста» (обращаю внимание, что еще год назад такая фраза была бы невозможна, это к вопросу о влиянии современности на «образы истории»);
«Из-за опричнины повысился рост смерти»;
«Иван Грозный уехал в Александровскую слободу, обидевшись, когда узнал, что бояре стучат на царя»;
«Люди начали подозревать, что монарх злой, это позже выльется в Смуте»;
«Иван Грозный учредил строгий отбор конюхов, поваров и другой рабочей силы»;
«При Иване происходило искоренение инакомыслия путем коррупции» (очень круто, надо будет обдумать при случае);
«Иван Грозный – первый царь в истории, которому надоел его народ» (это очень концептуально! понимаю царя);
«Иван Грозный убил многих влиятельных бизнесменов, мешавших ему управлять государством»;  
ЕГЭ-история — об Екатерине II
«Смысл жалованной грамоты дворянству заключался в том, что дворяне могли жаловаться на крестьян, а крестьяне жаловаться не могли»;
«Екатерина была умна, красива и стремилась к прекрасному»;
«При Екатерине II людей не пытали бутылками из-под шампанского» (ШЕДЕВР!);
«Екатерина подтвердила манифест о верности дворянства»;
«Екатерина II была удостоена Александром I звания «бабушки России»»;
«При Екатерине II страна покрылась университетами»;
«Екатерина II захотела взять в мужья Петра III, но он не хотел жениться так рано и на женщине старше себя. За это она его убила» (не во всем хороша, получается, была Екатерина II);
«Екатерина II продала Курильские острова Японии»;
«Меняла фаворитов как колготки»;
«Екатерина осуществляла политику просвещенного насилия»  
ЕГЭ-история — о декабристах, их восстании и их женах
«Царь Александр неожиданно скончался в Таганроге от воспаления мозгов»;
«Восстание началось из-за того, что Константин отрекся от престола, так как был монахом и моногамен»;
«На Сенатской площади в 1825 году взволновались декабристы»;
«Восстание декабристов на Сельской площади в Петербурге»;
«Николай разогнал восстание декабристов»;
«Жену декабриста можно было, во-первых, лишить звания, во-вторых, оскорбить, в третьих, изнасиловать»;
«Самая известная из жен декабристов – Анна Ахматова. Она оставила воспоминания в стихах о поездке в Сибирь на каторгу в гости к мужу»;
«Жена декабриста следовала за своим мужем в Сибирь, продолжая с ним супружескую связь»;  
ЕГЭ-история — советская история
«До коллективизации голодали по одиночке, после коллективизации голодали все вместе» (ну не супер ли?);
«Сталин сделал из людей роботов, привив им стадный инстинкт»;
«Большая часть жителей СССР была задействована в чернорабочей сфере»;
«В советских школах дети были как инкубаторы, у них все было одинаковое»;
«В 40 году по поручению Хрущева был убит Троцкий ледоколом в Мексике»;
«План Маршала это американский план захвата СССР;
«Советская власть могла заставить Запад дать нашим ученым и писателям Нобелевские премии»;
«Произошло освоение первой атомной бомбы»;
«В Карибский кризис усилилась утечка мозгов из СССР в США» (было написано «через Кубу», но было зачеркнуто);
«Людей обложили налогами и обложили идеологией»;
«В СССР те, кто не отправлялся в тяжелые лагеря ГУЛАГа, отправлялись в менее тяжелые пионерские лагеря» (ГЕНИАЛЬНО!)
«Врагов советской власти называли дивидентами. Дивидентское движение росло и ширилось»;  
ЕГЭ-история — Ельцин
«Борис Ельцин был первым президентом СССР. Он развалил страну, все распродал, все похерЯл. За развал СССР ему вручили нобелевскую премию»;
«Борис Ельцин создал партию «Единая Россия», которая и по сей день является самой влиятельной политической силой в России»;
«Ельцин это первый политический деспот демократической России» (круто!);
«Ельцин – первый президент СНГ»;
«Ельцин отменил 6 статью советской конституции, запрещавшую иметь большей одной политической партии на приусадебном участке» (это просто мегашедевр!);
«Берегите суверенитета, сколько хотите – вот был его жизненный девиз»;
«Ельцин осуществлял политику шаговой терапии»;  
ЕГЭ-история — Солженицын
«Солженицын родился в начале двадцатого века. С юных лет он находился под контролем полиции за бунтарский характер»;
«Солженицын был главным писателем-передвижником»;
«Солженицына отправили в лагерь за рассказ «Один день Вани Денискина»;
«Шмон», «борзой», «стукач» — этих слов нельзя было найти в орфографических словарях. Солженицын принес их в наш язык»;
«Солженицын это автор романов «Архипелаг ГУЛАГ» и «Поднятая целина». Оба его романа отражают дух времени лучше, чем его рассказы»;
«После высылки Солженицын продолжил свой лагерный путь в США»;  
ЕГЭ-история — о ликвидации неграмотности большевиками.
 «Неграмотность ликвидировалась большевиками для того, чтобы просто стадо стало умным стадом»;
«Политика всеобщей грамотности преследовала цель наполнить бюджет. Грамотные люди покупали книги и газеты, и это наполняло бюджет СССР не меньше, чем покупка водки»;
«Грамотной женщине легче выйти замуж, легче родить ребенка. Грамотность способствовала решению демографических задач»;
«После раскулачивания крестьян в СССР практически не осталось грамотных людей. Стало понятно, что надо начинать ликбезы»;
«Большевики ликвидировали неграмотность для облегчения цензуры. Ведь как можно цензурировать неграмотность? Никак»;  
ЕГЭ-история — сборное (по разным темам)
«Александр Невский окончательно разгромил Ливонский орден тамплиеров»;
«При правлении Ивана III Россия успешно развивалась. Это было связано с созданием Иваном III двуглавого орла»;
«Царя Николая I называли «палкой Европы»»;
«В семнадцатом веке случился соляной бунт и медийный бунт во главе со Степаном Разиным» (вам – журналисты!);
«Заключались футуристические браки между монархами» (эх, хорошо!);
«Петр I прорубил очко в Европу» (это невероятно мегаконцептуально!);
«Петр I открыл 4 окна в Европу» (фиг поймешь, что за конкретно окна имеется в виду).
«Большевики перешли на нелегальное положение и им пришлось вести свою пропаганду в основном среди нелегальных мигрантов»;
«В 1941 году даже интеллигенты сражались с интервентами» (это просто мегакруто!);
«Большой след оставил Александр Суворов в руководстве красноармейской армией в войне с французами под Бородино»;
«Ельцин выиграл выборы и вступил на престол президента в 1991 году» (обожаю эти «оговорки по политической культуре» — вступить на престол президента!).
«Закончилось все, как обычно в России, беззакониями власти и недостатком продовольствия» (гениально и концептуально!);  
Одна из работ заканчивалась таким шедевром:
 «Уважаемые эксперты возможно мои ответы в части C не полны, а в некоторых случаях даже неверны. Прошу вас проявить свою снисходительность и доброту душевную и оценить мою работу. Мне очень нужны эти балы (L.: с одной «л») Если я не здам экзамен мама меня убьет. С наилутчшими пожеланиями».

----------


## wanja

Урок русского языка. Дети пишут сочинение о своих родителях. Вовочкина соседка по парте заглядывает в его тетрадку и говорит так с издёвкой:
- Хихи! Вовка, ну что ты врёшь! Ну какой же твой отец грузчик!?
Вовочка густо покраснев, шипит ей в ответ:
- Слушай, Машка, давай договоримся: я никому не скажу, что твоя мать работает проституткой на вокзале, а ты никому ни слова о том, что мой отец тренер сборной России по футболу! 
  =============== 
    - Имею спросить: или у вас найдётся в вашем шикарном ларьке для меня хороших конфет? 
- Для вас? Ви же мужчина, на шо вам конфеты? 
- Ну, не для меня - для моего доктора. 
- От так бы сразу и сказали. Я просто продавэц, я не совсем ещё ясновидящий. Таки уточните: вам для поблагодарить или для отомстить? _****************_
— Извините. Вы не подскажите, как пройти до больницы? 
— Ой, вы знаете, это таки сложно объяснить... Проще дать вам по голове и вызвать "Скорую". ===========
  Когда в России сбывались Кафка, Оруэлл, Пелевин, Сорокин, Войнович было смешно, но, когда сбылись «Незнайка на Луне» и «Чипполино» стало страшно.

----------


## Soft sign

> а ты никому ни слова о том, что мой отец тренер сборной России по футболу!

 В 2018-м не очень актуально.

----------


## wanja

Рекламное объявление:
- Наши специалисты могут починить даже то, что отремонтировал ваш муж!
***********
Говорят, что женская дружба - туфта, а вот мужская - это типа круто.
Между тем Онегин застрелил своего другана на дуэли, а Татьяна с Ольгой даже не поссорились.
  ============
  Диванные войска России и Украины приведены в боевую готовность и заняли боевые места в Twitter и Telegram.
Мемасно-артиллерийская поддержка не отвечает - господам офицерам сегодня в школу.

----------


## wanja

Канадцы охренели - назначили врача министром здравоохранения, сельхоз министром - фермера, министром науки - доктора наук. Никакой фантазии у людей.
===========
Чёрный копатель нашел в поле противопехотную мину времён Великой Отечественной войны и лично доложил об этом товарищу Сталину.

----------


## Lampada

"Один знакомый поехал с женой в отпуск в Англию. На каком-то этапе Лондон им надоел, взяли машину напрокат и покатили по окрестностям. Накатавшись , поняли, что слегка заблудились, остановились на совершенно безлюдном перекрестке и зарылись в карты, при этом перегородив дорогу. Когда останавливались, вокруг не было ни души, но стояли минут двадцать  — и народ начал собираться. Одна машина, еще одна... Все стоят тихо, не сигналят, и фарами не мигают. Вдруг, видимо, самый нетерпеливый британец, тихонько постучав в окно и вежливо извинившись, задал следующий вопрос:
— Сэр, какие у вас планы на сегодня?"

----------


## wanja

Терпеть не могу, когда щеголяют умными словами. Это просто квинтэссенция декларативного горлобесия.
***
Пингвины умнее людей. Вы видели, чтобы пингвин тратил 5 лет на высшее образование, чтобы устроиться не по профессии?
***
– Напиши мне то, что не можешь произнести вслух…
– ъ.
***
В Питере арестованы подростки, ранившие таксиста своим отношением к творчеству позднего Гумилёва.
***
– Как измерить силушку богатырскую?
– Надо умножить массушку на ускореньице…
***
Сочуствие — это то, что я испытываю к людям, которые не видят ошибки в этом предложении.
***
Быть грамотным в какой-то степени плохо. Я уже устал всем мысленно расставлять запятые и исправлять ошибки в предложениях.
***
– Твиттер научил меня выражать свои мысли за 140 символов.
– Это, конечно, хорошо, но здесь ты мог бы написать и чуть больше. Диплом всё-таки.
***
Только неграмотный человек на вопрос «Как найти площадь Ленина?» отвечает «длину Ленина умножить на ширину Ленина». 
А грамотный знает, что надо взять интеграл по поверхности.
***
Чтоб в голову попала умная мысль, держи крышу сдвинутой.
***
Учительница русского языка, прыгнувшая с парашютом, была потрясена, удивлена, крайне обескуражена, но вслух кричала по-другому.
***
Я понял, что она хочет сказать что-то умное, потому что она начала с фразы «однажды ты мне сказал…»
***
Если у вас правильная осанка, умные глаза и загадочная улыбка, значит, вы уже заметили, что вас фотографируют.
***
Институт научил меня двум вещам, которыми я владею в совершенстве: искусно врать и сидеть с умным видом, когда в голове абсолютная пустота.
***
Умные люди – странный предмет, в интернете их куча, но нигде больше нет.
***
Использовать латинские фразы, чтобы показаться дико умным – мой modus operandi.

----------


## wanja

Поймал дракон русского, украинца и еврея и говорит: 
— Вон ту гору видите, давайте бегом вокруг неё. Кто первый прибежит, того отпущу. 
Делать нечего — побежали. Часа через 3 нос в нос прибегают русский и украинец. Дракон подождал чуток и спрашивает: 
— Ну а где этот, с пейсами? 
— А, так он, слабак, вообще бегать не умеет — домой ушёл.
  =============
  — Яша! В это воскресенье у нас разгрузочный день!
  — Сарочка, а шо таки случилось? У нас стал пустой холодильник?!
  — Нет! . . Нас никто не пригласил в гости!..
  ===========
  Доехал Иван — царевич до камня на распутье, а там надпись: "Поедешь налево — убью. Твоя Василиса. " 
— Вот мне стало интересно, куда за молоком ходила мама семерых козлят, если она сама — коза? 
  — Любой маме нужен аргумент, чтобы иногда свалить из дома, где сидят её семеро детей. 
Один мужик выращивал арбузы и ночью их постоянно воровали, он вечером повесил табличку: "Один арбуз с крысиным ядом" и лег спать. Утром встал, смотрит - все арбузы на месте. А на табличке дописано: "Теперь их два".

----------


## wanja

— Вы любите евреев?
— Нет.
— Ах, вы антисемит?!!
— Я гетероceкcуал - мне еврейки нравятся.  
— Папа, а как звали тещу Адама? 
— У него не было тещи, сынок... Он жил в раю.  
— Мы сегодня на занятиях знакомились с домашними птицами: гуси, утки, куры. Познакомились и с петухом...
— И?..
— Узнали, что у него есть шпоры, клюв, гребешок. Спросила у детей, что это у петушка под клювом? Ждала, естественно, ответ — бородка. Ваш сын с ответом опередил всех...
— ????
— Он сказал, что это ПОДКЛЮВНЫЕ ЯЙЦА.
Я плакала.  
В аудитории идет опрос. Женщине задают вопрос: 
— Вам изменил муж/парень/любимый. Какова ваша реакция? 
Она: 
— Что? Все сразу?! 
- Что такое женский рай? 
- Это голубое море, жёлтый пляж, чёрные парни!!! 
- А что такое женский ад??? 
- Это жёлтое море, чёрный пляж и голубые парни...

----------


## wanja

Два вора пробрались ночью в дом Билла Гейтса. 
- Давай сначала возьмём драгоценности, - шепчет один. 
- Идиот! - возмущается другой. - Сначала мы ему Linux поставим!
  ========= — Доктор, я разговариваю сама с собой...  — Нормально, внутренний диалог.  — Просто эти разговоры — о гаплоидном наборе хромосом. Я не понимаю, о чем речь...
  =============
  Каждый раз, когда я смотрю на небо, я знаю, что кто-то наверху сейчас выбирает между курицей и рыбой.
  ========= Офисный лайфхак. Если вы хотите, чтобы документы бесследно исчезли, но жаль тратиться на шредер, просто отправьте их куда-нибудь Почтой России. ============ Есть два типа людей - это какое-то избирательное людоедство.

----------


## wanja

Включаешь канадское ТВ: главная страна в мире - Канада.
Включаешь американское ТВ: главная страна в мире - США.
Включаешь немецкое ТВ: главная страна в мире - Германия.
Включаешь российское ТВ: главная страна в мире - Украина.
====================
СМС: "Мама и папа, я влюбилась! Буду поздно, ушла ломать свою жизнь. Ваша дура".
=================
Однажды мой папа, который по профессии сварщик, сказал мне, что поступать на юриста глупо и бессмысленно, потому что их сейчас пруд пруди.
Теперь, спустя 6 лет, кое-кто из нас безработный лузер, а кое-кто едет покупать себе новенький Мерседес. Надеюсь, он даст мне на нём разок прокатиться...

----------


## wanja

Говорят, что морковь хороша для глаз. Но любой уважающий себя снеговик вам скажет, что морковь хороша для носа, а для глаз лучше уголь.
================
Заходят в бар Есенин, Высоцкий, Пушкин и Иисус, а бармен им говорит:
- Безруков, пошёл нахуй отсюда!
===========
Классификация ёмкостей с водкой в стиле IT 
0.1 л — dеmo vеrsion; 
0.25 л — triаl vеrsion; 
0.5 л — pеrsonаl еdition; 
0.7 л — profеssionаl еdition; 
1.0 л — nеtwork еdition; 
1.75 л — еntеrprisе; 
3 л — for small businеss; 
5 л — corporаtе еdition; 
ведро водки — ехtrеmе еdition 
море водки — globаl еdition 
бутыль самогона — homе еdition; 
"На посошок" — Sеrvicе pаck; 
рассол с утра — Rеcovеrу tool;
=========
"Когда мне становится скучно, я беру кредит и дожидаюсь коллекторов". (Николай Валуев)
============
Некоторые дети считают, что у них под кроватью живет крокодил. А некоторые взрослые считают, что он живет в кровати.

----------


## wanja

Оказывается, кроме сложных и простых углеводов есть ещё хитрые углеводы, которые проникают в организм вместе с фразой «а пойдём чайку попьём».
  ============
  По древнему поверью каждый, кто потревожит в пирамиде гробницу римского императора из династии Мин, будет навеки проклят преподом по истории.
  =========== Поздравляя людей с очередным Новым годом, на этот раз главное — не перепутать ударение в слове 'свиньи'.

----------


## wanja

- А если все с крыши прыгнут, ты тоже прыгнешь?
- Ну вам же ничего не мешает говорить фразу, которую все говорят?
  =================== В бар заходит посетитель и просит бармена налить в 200-грамовый стаканчик 300 грамм виски.  Бармен удивленно:  — Это же невозможно?  Посетитель:  — Тогда в два стаканчика по 150.  Бармен наливает в два стаканчика по 150 грамм. Посетитель выливает все в 200-грамовый стаканчик — все вошло. Бармен:   — Ба, да вы фокусник!  Посетитель:  — Нет, батенька, фокусник — это вы, а я налоговый инспектор!
  ======
  Я много чего могу понять и простить. Кроме запятой между подлежащим и сказуемым. Зачем люди, делают это?

----------


## wanja

Не заводите слишком молодых любовниц. Я сегодня вместо секса всю ночь объяснял, кто такие пионеры и что такое диафильмы.
=========
- Я никак не пойму, почему Россия за якобы имевшее место "убийство" Литвиненко и "покушение" на Скрипаля - террористическое государство, а США за 300 покушений на Фиделя Кастро - нет?
- 300 безуспешных покушений на Кастро это не терроризм, а растрата.
===========
У меня есть сила воли, но её победила сила лени.
===========
Больше всего мужчина и женщина различаются по половому вопросу.
Женщина, моя пол, думает, что пол станет чище.
Мужчина, моя пол, думает, что пол когда-нибудь кончится.

----------


## wanja

В Дагестане сын всегда уважает отца и деда, потому что даже дагестанцу не нужны проблемы с дагестанцами.
  ======
  Васе его папа купил фирму и теперь Вася нам расскажет, как открыть свой бизнес с нуля и на что обратить внимание.
  ==============
  Дочь — отцу: 
— Пап, дай денег или я на твою рубашку чужими духами брызну. 
— Я воспитал чудовище.
  ===== Приехал мужик в командировку в провинциальный городок. Зашёл в туалет на вокзале. Смотрит на стене надпись краской «Девочки. Дёшево.Тел.** -***». Ну мужик решил развлечься, тем более дёшево. Позвонил. Ему сказали, куда подъехать на такси. Мужик доезжает до адреса, расплачивается, выходит, такси уезжает. Мужик смотрит: рядом только заброшенный дом. Видит дедуля по дороге идёт. Мужик: - Дед, а где тут это самое… ну эти… проститутки? - Отродясь не было! а вот таких, как ты, таксисты штук по 10 в день обувают.

----------


## wanja

— Так куда же мне вас отвезти, месье Конан Дойл? — почтительно осведомился усатый таксист. 
— О, вы знаете меня? — приятно изумился писатель.
— Впервые вижу, — признался шофёр, — но я воспользовался вашим дедуктивным методом! 
Выдержав паузу, он гордо продолжил:
— Во–первых, я прочитал в газетах, что Артур Конан Дойл вот уже две недели находится у нас, во французской Ривьере, на отдыхе. 
Во–вторых, поезд, с которого вы сошли, марсельский. Ваш загар можно приобрести, проведя на побережье Средиземного моря, как минимум, дней десять. 
Далее, на среднем пальце вашей правой руки имеется несмываемое чернильное пятно, из чего можно заключить, что вы писатель. 
По манере держаться вы врач, покрой платья, определённо, лондонский. 
Таким образом, сведя все наблюдения воедино, я сказал себе: Вот он, Конан Дойл, — прославленный творец великого сыщика! 
— Да вы сами почти Шерлок Холмс! — потрясенно произнёс писатель. 
— Так–то оно так, — немного замялся таксист, — Но я заметил еще и ярлык, приклеенный к вашему чемодану. На нем крупно выведены имя и фамилия!

----------


## wanja

А ведь когда-то, когда не было соцсетей, только в семье знали, что ты дурачок.
  =============
  Когда Михайло Ломоносов дошёл-таки до Москвы, он с ужасом обнаружил, что никакого университета в Москве и нет. Пришлось самому создавать.
  ============
  Весь покрытый ихними
Абсолютно весь
Остров болимения в ихнем мире есть
Остров болимения в ихнем мире есть
Весь покрытый ихними
Абсолютно весь
Впринципи там круто
Весело жывут
Ложат кепчук в кофю
Песенки поют
За проезд оплотят
Вкраций обеснят
Ну вообщем круто
*блин, глаза болят*

----------


## wanja

30 лет и 3 года лежал Илья Муромец на теплой печи… А потом, когда пришла квитанция за тепло за все это время, он взял меч и пошел в управляющую компанию.
==========
- Вы слышали: суд в Чечне постановил списать долги за газ?
- Да, теперь по всей России требуют того же.
- Эх, пора бы чеченской прокуратуре заняться ипотекой...
================
Всё-таки Великобританией сейчас правят евреи.
Настоящие англичане уходят по-английски, не прощаясь.
А эти уже два года прощаются с ЕС, но не уходят.
===================
В Баден-Бадене начался сбор средств на пристройку к городу еще одного бадена.
===========
Вчера написала в чате с людьми помладше, что собираюсь на электрофорез, а мне ответили, что их новый альбом не очень
==============
У китайцев луноход, на Украине СЦУ и томос, в Америке шатдаун, в Англии брекзит, и только в России главная новость - это квадратная картонка для яиц.

----------


## wanja

- Надежда, пойдем ко мне, я угощу тебя панкейками.
- Нет, не пойду! Ты по-русски не умеешь разговаривать! Сложно было сказать: "Надюха, пошли ко мне оладьи жрать."?
==============
Каламбур: на производстве ещё ничего не запущено, но уже всё запущено.

----------


## wanja

"Они вечно торопятся на работу, — я видел их тысячи, с завтраком в кармане, они бегут, как сумасшедшие, думая только о том, как бы попасть на поезд, в страхе, что их уволят, если они опоздают. Работают они, не вникая в дело; потом торопятся домой, боясь опоздать к обеду; вечером сидят дома, опасаясь ходить по глухим улицам; спят с женами, на которых женились не по любви, а потому, что у тех были деньжонки, и они надеялись обеспечить свое жалкое существование. Жизнь их застрахована от несчастных случаев. А по воскресеньям они боятся погубить свою душу.  Как будто ад создан для кроликов! "  Г. Уэллс, "Война миров", 1897.  Ничего не меняется.

----------


## wanja

— А меня вчера собака покусала!  — Бешеная?  — Нет, нормальная. Что я, дурак — бешеную собаку за хвост дергать?!
  ========= Он любит всех людей, вне зависимости от цвета кожи и вероисповедания.  Оптимисты скажут, что это Господь, пессимисты — крокодил.
  ========= — Почему Вы не замужем?  — Понимаете, я хочу, чтобы его интересовало не мое тело, или деньги, а интересовала моя ДУША!  — Вы понимаете, что хотите дьявола?
  ===========
  Борцы с гомеопатией неправильно понимают свою целевую аудиторию. Они зачем-то пытаются им логически доказать, что она не работает, в то время как нужно рассказывать, что гомеопатию придумали иллюминаты, чтобы управлять разумом через закодированное в воде излучение.

----------


## wanja

Неполные и нетрадиционные семьи - это те, в которых нет котов.
=============
- Вот интересно, почему не устраивают марш в защиту тупых?
- Потому что марши проводятся для меньшинств.
==============
Телевизионные рекламщики собирают деньги для отправки в прошлое робота Фёдора, что бы он убил в детстве будущего изобретателя пульта дистанционного управления телевизором
============
Людям, которые живут мечтой о встрече с другой, более развитой цивилизацией, наверняка стоит вспомнить о судьбе американских индейцев!

----------


## wanja

Мудрые китайские пословицы и поговорки:
1. Тот, кто указывает на твои недостатки, не всегда твой враг; тот, кто говорит о твоих достоинствах, не всегда твой друг.
2. Не говорите, если это не изменяет тишину к лучшему.
3. Путешествие в тысячу ли начинается с одного шага.
4. Сильный преодолеет преграду, мудрый - весь путь.
5. Не бойся медлить, бойся остановиться.
6. Если ты споткнулся и упал, это еще не значит, что ты идешь не туда.
7. Всегда смотри на вещи со светлой стороны, а если таковых нет - натирай тёмные, пока не заблестят.
8. Не бойся, что не знаешь - бойся, что не учишься.
9. Учителя только открывают двери, дальше вы идете сами.
10.Друга без изъяна не бывает; если будешь искать изъян - останешься без друга.
11.Несчастье входит в ту дверь, которую ему открыли.
12.Человек, который смог сдвинуть гору, начинал с того, что перетаскивал с места на место мелкие камешки.
13.Хитрость жизни в том, чтобы умереть молодым, но как можно позже.
14.Лучшее время, чтобы посадить дерево, было двадцать лет назад. Следующее лучшее время - сегодня.
15.Искушение сдаться будет особо сильным незадолго до победы.

----------


## wanja

Сходил к бабушке. Накормила пирожками. Её не остановило даже то, что я пришёл навестить её в больницу.
=========
— Пап, из чего сделаны облака? 
— Сервера, в основном, под линуксом...
============
Каждый год собирался искупаться в проруби на Крещение, и только в этом году созрел перестать собираться.
============
Алиса случайно заглянула в зазеркалье и обнаружила там заначку мужа.

----------


## wanja

Андрей Шигин. Антисоветские пирожки  
однажды к нам пришли чекисты
и расстреляли мать с отцом
но я родился много позже
а потому и уцелел 
* * *
когда бы ваши коммунисты
не уничтожили царя
я был бы нынче академик
а не просиживал штаны 
* * *
вчера в коллекторском агентстве
мне обещали вырвать глаз
зато в совке без ипотеки
я прозябал бы словно лох 
* * *
семья Мыколы из-под Львова
вся померла в голодомор
а то что дело было в Польше
так это хитрость коммуняк

----------


## wanja

- Сын, ты куда собрался?
- До Сани схожу, телефон надо прошить!
- Ты что, гаденыш, мы же тебе его только вчера купили, когда успел порвать!? 
- Приведите свой лучший аргумент в пользу употребления мяса.
- Если животные не хотят, чтобы их ели, то почему они сделаны из пищи? 
- Помню, я был на пороге открытия...
- И?!
- Да что, выскользнула и разбилась. 
Вовочка подходит к маме и говорит:
- Мам, а что такое аборт?
Мама начинает подробно все объяснять, потом спохватившись:
- А где ты это слово услышал?
- Да моряки шли и пели: "А волны бились аборт корабля". 
Чтобы начальник не заметил вас пьяным на работе, никогда не попадайтесь ему на глаза трезвым, чтобы ему не с чем было сравнивать.

----------


## wanja

Стоит Фридрих Ницше у прилавка и думает: "Какую половину рябчика взять: переднюю или заднюю? Вроде бы хочется отождествить акт поедания птичьей плоти с зарождением мира, с началом чего-то прекрасного, а с другой стороны, в задней части есть вкусные ноги, хотя это закат и омрачение. А может, вдоль его разрезать?"
Озадаченного учёного заметил продавец и поспешил поинтересоваться, о чём тот задумался. Ницше поделился своей бедой, на что продавец ему ответил:
- Ваша теория стройна. Она отражает объективную реальность и согласовывается с современными взглядами философов, однако истинная суть мироздания состоит в том, что рябчиков половинками мы не продаём.
============
- Мама, а человек без зубов сможет выжить?
- Человек сможет, а твой папа - нет!
- А почему папа не сможет?
- Потому что он стоматолог!
=======
Случайно придумал название для нового страшного динозавра. Работадактель. У этого монстра мощные челюсти, но короткие лапы. Поэтому он никогда не перезванивает.
=======
Не быть говном это большой ежедневный труд.
Но сегодня у меня выходной.
===========
Самообман - это когда сам себя держишь за дурака.

----------


## wanja

Влетает курица в кузницу. 
- Кузнец, кузнец, дай скорее хозяину хорошую косу. Хозяин даст коровушке травы, коровушка даст молока, хозяюшка даст мне маслица, я смажу петушку горлышко: подавился петушок бобовым зернышком.
- Косу я, конечно, дать могу. Но почему бы тебе просто не взять у меня масла?
- Да-а?! И запороть такой хороший квест?!
===============
- Девушка, вы танцуете?
- Да!
- Ну, слава богу, а то я думал, вас током бьёт!
===========
В горном ауле сын не имеет право повышать голос на отца, отец не может повышать голос на деда, а дед на прадеда. 
Поэтому в ауле всегда очень тихо, и только крики прадедов нарушают тишину.
===============
-Как взбесить филолога?
-Ни как.

----------


## wanja

Однажды мой начальник приехал на новой машине. "Уж ты, крутая у вас тачка!" - сказал я. Он ответил: "Если ты проявишь усердие, будешь много работать, постоянно стремиться к успеху и вкладывать всё свое время, то в следующем году я смогу позволить себе ещё одну". 
===========
Тренинг "Как заработать миллион". Полный зал людей, на сцену выскакивает коуч "на пазитиве":
- Привет-привет! Молодцы, что пришли! Знаете, сколько мест в этом зале?
- Тысяча!
- Сколько вы заплатили за свой билет?
- Тысячу!
- Тренинг окончен, спасибо за внимание! 
=========
Хипстерство появилось в знак протеста против надоевших до черта женских подарков на 23 февраля: парни отпустили бороды и даже зимой ходят по улице без носков!
=========
В команду требуются питон-разработчик, слонёнок-тестер и мартышка-тимлид.

----------


## wanja

Жена навела сегодня порядок в своей сумочке.
Сколько всякой фигни там было! Два раза мусорное ведро выносил. 
Я родился только потому, что прорвался к яйцеклетке со словами «мне только спросить». Стыдно, конечно, но все равно я этих ребят уже больше никогда не увижу. 
- Английская королева царствует, но не правит.
- Как это?
- Ну типа как кот у вас дома.

----------


## wanja

Преподаватель в ВУЗе:
- Если я вам проставлю этот зачет, вы в конце концов получите диплом и станете инженерами.
Если не поставлю - вы пойдете в армию и будете меня защищать.
Даже не знаю, что хуже...
========
олег налил себе текилы
потом бурбон потом коньяк
но маша всё не хорошела
никак
==========
И говорит тогда золотая pыба старику:
- Дедуля, у твоего соседа всего одна коpова, а ты уже тpетий pаз пpосишь, чтоб она сдохла.

----------


## wanja

- Что вам?
- Пюре и свинину.
- Луком посыпать?
- А это бесплатно?
- А вам точно свинину можно?
=========
Старый еврей лежит, чуть слышно дышит, помирает. Вдруг открывает глаза и говорит стоящему рядом внуку:
- Моня, я чую запах фаршированной рыбы, принеси мне кусочек.
Внук возвращается через пару минут и говорит:
- Бабушка сказала: - Никакой рыбы, это на похороны.

----------


## Lampada

Главный редактор – журналисту:
— Пишите срочно статью.
— На каком языке?
— Иврите.
— Да это я понял, на каком языке писать-то?

----------


## wanja

У меня плохое зрение и я ношу очки. Часто люди отбирают их у меня, примеряют и спрашивают: "Мне идёт?". Что я должен вам ответить, загадочные говорящие пятна?
=========
Сегодня я видел, как одна старушка помогала перейти через дорогу мальчику, игравшему в смартфоне.
=======
В этом году исполнилось 20 (!) лет после после первого прощального концерта Аллы Пугачевой.
========
В какой-то французской сказке рассказывается, как один маленький мальчик пришел есть после того, как его позвали всего 1 раз.
===========
Пользуясь неразберихой, вызванной выносом картины из Третьяковской галереи, Никас Сафронов занёс в Третьяковку две свои. 
=============
Муж застает жену с любовником.
- Дорогой, я тебе сейчас все объясню!!!
- Хорошо. Начни, пожалуйста, с общей теории относительности..
============
"Еще два блинчика, и расходимся!.." - шептали Ленке швы на юбке.
===========
- Абраша, у тебя пластырь на лбу. Это производственная травма?
- Нет. Хотел сказать Сарочке, что суп у неё не вкусный, а очень вкусный, но не успел закончить фразу.

----------


## wanja

Муж и жена в постели.
Муж:
- Ну, прошепчи мне на ухо что-нибудь очень грязное!
Жена:
- Наша кухня... 
- Чем отличается влюбленность от любви?
- Влюбленность - это когда не замечаешь недостатков. А любовь - это когда ценишь достоинства. 
- Почему вы спорите с клиентом? Неужели вы не знаете, что клиент всегда прав?
- Знаю, конечно! Но этот утверждает, что он не прав!  
Мальчик-хулиган неделю не мог попасть домой. Он звонил в дверь и убегал.

----------


## wanja

Одна девочка хотела выйти замуж по расчёту, но не смогла. Она - гуманитарий. 
========
Как испечь целую гору блинов? Правило первое: закрой дверь кухни на швабру!
===========
Главная проблема умных людей: они думают, что другие тоже думают.
=========
Илья Муромец рассказывает, как он сражался с Лернейской гидрой: 
— Отрубаю ей голову — на ее месте четыре вырастают. Четыре отрубаю — три вырастают. Три отрубаю — семь вырастают. 
— Ну и чё? 
— Чё-чё — проблем с мясом в нашем селе никогда не было.
=========
— Я тебе нужна только для cекcа! 
— В принципе мне этого было бы достаточно, но если ты предложишь еще и борщ, я не откажусь.
===========
Сто миллионов, выделенных на ремонт дорог, потратили на сто тысяч знаков "Плохая дорога"
=======
В ателье: 
— Здравствуйте, я хотел бы пошить у вас брюки ... 
— Садитесь и шейте!
=========
— Что делают нудисты на пляже? 
— Ходят и нудят — где моя одежда?! Ну, где моя одежда!?
=============
Около 60 человек сговорились заколоть Юлия Цезаря. В итоге, на теле Цезаря нашли только 23 колотые раны. Это доказывает, что даже тогда большинство участников групповых проектов сачковали.

----------


## wanja

— Вот скажи мне, если чёрный кот перешёл дорогу туда и обратно, что это значит? Он удвоил наказание или отменил своё решение?
— Кот скалярный или векторный? Если скалярный, то удвоил, если векторный, то отменил. 
И из обсуждений: 
-А если векторный, но обратно шёл задом? 
============
В инстаграме всех слабых и некрасивых людей скидывают с обрыва в фейсбук.
=========
- "Ромео и Джульетта" - это произведение о том, как важно точно рассчитывать тайминги, - подытожил сын программиста.
===========
Условия лицензионного соглашения в интернете как женитьба Адама: вроде можно отказаться, но другого выбора нету...

----------


## wanja

Всё, что нас не убивает, потом об этом очень сильно пожалеет...
=======
алфавит:
А, Б, В, Г, Д, Е, Ё, Ж
мамин алфавит:
А, Б, В, Г, Д, Е, В, Н, У, К, И
=============
— Курите?
— Нет.
— Пьете?
— Нет.
— Наркотики принимаете?
— Конечно нет. Доктор, так что со мной?
— Вы скучный. 
===========
Стук в дверь.
Человек: Можно с вами поговорить об Иисусе?
Мария: Ну что он снова натворил?

----------


## wanja

- Скажите, а зачем в анкете при приеме на работу, у вас графа - ваши сокровенные мечты?
- Ну, если ваша мечта жить в Париже, то на работу кассиром вас лучше не брать. 
==========
Главная опасность новых смарт-телевизоров, которые реагируют на голосовые команды, в том, что при просмотре матчей сборной России по футболу он будет постоянно переключаться на суровые гей-порно каналы.
========
Сейчас 20 минут объяснял своему 9-летнему племяннику, кто такие на самом деле Донателло, Микеланджело, Рафаэль и Леонардо. А этот малолетний идиот втирал мне о каких-то там художниках.
===========
Если помидор — ягода, можно ли называть кетчуп вареньем? И как красота может спасти мир, если она все время требует жертв? И если мазохист попадает в ад, то он попадает в рай? И почему боксерские перчатки называют перчатками, если они — варежки?

----------


## wanja

Вовочка подходит к учительнице и говорит: 
— Марь Иванна, почему вы поставили мне двойку? Я же правильно ответил на все вопросы! Вот, смотрите… 
Вопрос (В): В какой битве убили друг друга Челубей и Пересвет? 
Ответ (О): В своей последней. 
В: Где был подписан пакт Молотова-Риббентроппа? 
О: В нижней части страницы. 
В: Что будет, если в озеро бросить камень? 
О: Он намокнет. 
В: Как можно прожить 8 дней без сна? 
О: Не вижу проблем. Нужно спать по ночам. 
В: Если у тебя в одной руке 3 яблока и 4 апельсина, а в другой 4 яблока и 3 апельсина, что ты имеешь? 
О: Очень большие руки. 
В: 8 человек построили стену за 10 часов. Сколько времени уйдет у 4-х человек, чтобы ее построить? 
О: Ни секунды: она уже построена. 
В: Как бросить яйцо на бетонный пол, не разбив его? 
О: Как ни старайся, бетонный пол яйцом не разобьешь.

----------


## wanja

- Сын, от тебя пахнет повседневностью, ты что, тонул в рутине???
- Нет, папа, ты что! Это друзья принимали обыденность как должное, а я просто стоял рядом...
=================
Основные положения устава клуба анонимных добряков:
1. Будь добр.
1.1. Будь добр, сука.
2. Люби людей
2.1. Не этим.
3. Делай добро.
3.1. В случае сопротивления, оставайся добрым, продолжай.
3.2. В случае вмешательства полиции, оставайся добрым, убегай.
4. Неси добро.
4.1. Выноси добро.
4.2. Проноси добро.
4.3. В случае вмешательства полиции, скидывай добро, не забывай оставаться добрым, убегай.
4.4. В случае задержания или ареста, упирай на то, что добро не твоё, тебе его подкинули. Притворяйся злодеем. Полиции это импонирует.
5. Рассчитывай силу нанесения добра. Получив слишком много добра, неподготовленный человек может умереть от умиления.
6. Улыбайся.
6.1. Не рычи, когда улыбаешься.
7. Помогай другим людям стать добрее.
7.1. Не ори.
7.2. Спрячь нож.
7.3. При необходимости звони в скорую.
=============
Две причины, по которым я не доверяю людям:
1. Я не знаю их.
2. Я знаю их.

----------


## wanja

Долгое время считал, что Насон Грядущий это такой очень скучный писатель, которого читают, чтобы быстрее уснуть.
======
Никогда не задумывались ли вы:
Почему солнце делает кожу темнее, а волосы светлее?
Почему женщины не могут наносить тушь на ресницы с закрытым ртом?
Почему в газете вы не видите «Провидица выиграла лотерею»?
Почему слово «аббревиатура» такое длинное?
Почему доктора называют то что они делают «практика»?
Почему чтобы закончить работу в Виндовс нужно нажать на «Пуск»?
Почему лимонный сок сделан из концентрата, а средство для мытья посуды - из настоящего лимона?
Почему человек, который вкладывает ваши деньги, называется разоритель (broker)?
Почему время, когда движение машин самое медленное, называется «час спешки»?
Почему нет еды для котов с вкусом мышей?
Когда выходит новый корм для собак с «новым и улучшеным вкусом», кто его пробует?
Почему Ной не прибил тех двух комаров?
Зачем стерилизуют иголку шприца, когда казнят через иньекцию?
Почему самолеты не делают из того материала, из которого черный ящик?

----------


## wanja

В 1874 году хоккеисты впервые стали пользоваться раковиной для защиты паха. В 1974 году они впервые стали пользоваться шлемом. Прошло почти сто лет прежде чем они сообразили, что мозг также является жизненно важным органом. 
=============
Передача "Кто хочет стать миллионером", игрок выбрал "звонок другу".
- Куда будем звонить?
- Фиме в Нью-Йорк.
- Ого, так далеко!
- Да вот именно. О, Фима, привет! У нас одна минута, расскажи быстренько, как ты, как мама, перестало ли у неё болеть колено?
Фима рассказывает. Минута закончилась. Ведущий удивлен:
- Но вы же не задали ему вопрос?
- Все вопросы, какие надо, я задал. Фима так же разбирается в китайской поэзии, как и я, то есть совсем никак, так что же я буду терять минуту, тем более звонить туда так дорого. Я забираю сто тысяч. До свидания.
========
В мире есть еще множество грабель, на которые не ступала нога человека.
=========
Жена не выдержала и навела порядок в гараже. Охваченный чувством благодарности, муж невзначай перемешал все семена, приготовленные для посадки.

----------


## wanja

Ближневосточная истина:
Если гора не идет к Магомету, значит... Абрам дал больше.
=============
- Ну, и какие планы?
- Да, думаю в запой уйти!
- Ой, там так хорошо! У меня там тесть живет!
========
Молодая жена говорит мужу:
- Теперь, когда мы поженились, тебе лучше перестать играть в гольф. Сам посуди - если ты продашь клюшки, мы сможем позволить купить новую мебель.
- Ты говоришь как моя бывшая жена.
- Бывшая??? Ты не говорил мне, что был до меня на ком-то женат!
- Я не был.

----------


## wanja

Встpечаются два дpуга:
- Я встpетил девушку, котоpая обещает окpужить меня любовью заботой и лаской. Что ты об этом думаешь?
- Я думаю как ты будешь выходить из окpужения...
===========
- Ментяра поганый! Мразь мусорская! Петушара голимый, под шконкой кукарекал бы, да легавые своих не вяжут! 
- Дорогая, я как-то по-другому представлял себе твою ролевую игру "Полицейский поймал маленькую воровку".
=======
Только что просмотрел замедленное видео как дятел долбит дерево:
Сначала он выдалбливает пунктирную линию разлома, а потом, действуя клювом словно рычагом, откалывает необходимый кусок.
БЛИН! Да он умнее большинства строителей, которых я знаю!

----------


## wanja

Мало кто из бухгалтеров знает, что если в расходный ордер завернуть траву и закурить — то он превращается в приходный...
======
Попали как-то консультант, аналитик и эксперт на необитаемый остров...
Да и хрен с ними, невелика потеря.
==============
- Вовочка, вот ты написал в своём сочинении, что тебе нравится мальчик из нашего класса, и он даже поцеловал тебя. Скажи, это правда?
И тут Вовочка вдруг понял, как опасно списывать у Машеньки. 
==========
Как говорила тетя Циля: 
"Запомни, Сарочка, шо я тебе скажу: прибить полку можно и соседа попросить. А вот наорать, шо криво прибита — тут-таки муж нужен! ".

----------


## wanja

— Милый, а давай ceкc с изюминой, с насилием? 
— Что, опять ты будешь силой требовать ceкcа, а я отбиваться и продолжать играть на компе?
==========
«Если хочешь завести друзей — заведи их подальше» И.Сусанин
==========
- Изя, ну что там?!
- Наши таки побеждают..
- А наши это кто?
- Таки скоро узнаем...
========
Размер жопы, в которую мы попадаем на экзаменах во время сессии, прямо пропорционален размеру члена, который мы клали на учёбу в течение семестра.

----------


## wanja

Сижу дома, вдруг слышу какой-то шорох в шкафу. Открываю, а это одежда жены выходит из моды.
==========
Рабинович поругался с женой и пошёл жаловаться на неё в синагогу.
- Рабинович! Прекратите уже жаловаться на свою жену! Семейная жизнь, шобы ви знали, это такая тихая гавань, где ваша лодка встречается с другой лодочкой...
- Да, это всё так, ребе, но шо мне прикажете делать, если я таки встретил военный крейсер?!
===========
Мне вот другое интересно. Первый закон робототехники: "Робот не может причинить вред человеку или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человеку был причинен вред". Значит ли это, что робот должен вырывать у людей из рук сигареты, алкоголь, гамбургеры и потенциальных партнеров, которые им ну вообще никак не подходят?
=======
— Здравствуй, Света! Как там твой Петя? 
— У него угроза выкидыша. 
— Как это?! ! 
— Еще один пьяный загул и выкину к чертям на улицу!

----------


## wanja

— Катенька, ты почему хочешь стать хирургом, если боишься даже боли во время уколов. 
— Мамочка, я же не себе буду делать больно.
========
— Если тебя оскорбляют, унижают, бей обидчика лопатой по морде! 
— Ну, папа! Я же девочка! 
— Можешь взять розовую!
=======
Все оперные сюжеты сводятся к тому, что тенор и сопрано стремятся переспать, а баритон им мешает.
Бернард Шоу
============
Занимательная статистика:
"По данным Российского Статистического Центра, каждый год в России наблюдается удивительная закономерность: к Великому Посту число верующих резко падает, а к Пасхе - также резко возрастает."

----------


## Lampada

— Алло, полиция, помогите!  Меня похитили инопланетяне!
— Вы пьяный?
— Да, так совпало.

----------


## wanja

Спасибо интернету, что показал мне, что в мире существует множество людей тупее меня. Отдельное спасибо инстаграму.
=============
Для того, чтобы привлечь внимание официанта, гражданин Сидоров громко постучал пирожком по столу...
==============
— Василий Иваныч! А смартфон — какой он?..
— Уууу, Петька, он умный! Прямо как Фурманов... Только ему ещё и в харю пальцем тыкать можно.
===========
Сидит студент грустный такой. Подходит второй:
- Чё такой грустный?
- Три дня до сессии, чё делать?
- А о чем ты месяц назад думал?
- "Месяц до сессии, чё делать?"

----------


## wanja

В моего соседа ударила молния, с тех пор он приобрел суперспособность - задалбывать всех этой историей.
=======
— Чем отличается опытный специалист от молодого? 
— Молодой специалист не умеет работать, а опытный — умеет не работать.
==========
Из толкового словаря: "Этонея, Чесразуя и Ахулия (древнегреч. миф.) — богини оправданий и ухода от ответственности".
===========
Новый священник спрашивает прихожанку, как ей нравятся его проповеди.
— Изумительно! Можно сказать, мы о грехе ничего не знали, пока вы к нам не приехали…

----------


## wanja

- Вот вы говорите, что зло не нужно помнить... ага, как же, человек старался, а я забуду?!
===========
Хулиган Иванов побил прохожего и попал в милицию, где и проработал до самой пенсии.
========
Новости науки.
Британские ученые открыли очередной ящик виски. Мир на пороге новых открытий!
==========
Диван - он такой... Ему мужика завалить - раз плюнуть!

----------


## wanja

— Резюме у вас хорошее, еще раз напомните, что вы оканчивали?
— Урюпинский резюмеписательный техникум…
=========
- Представь ситуацию — два друга Бельчонка. Один Бельчонок нашел орех и спрятал, но плохо. А другой Бельчонок этот орех нашел. Он не виноват, что нашел орех своего друга–Бельчонка!!
- Гриша!!! Какой орех???!!! Какой Бельчонок???!!! Ты мою жену трахнул! 
==========
И взмолилась золотая рыбка:
- Почисти аквариум, сволочь!
==============
-Не могу поверить, что Вася женится! Ведь только еще вчера он накладывал себе в штаны, бегал голышом, орал что ни попадя, с трудом выговаривал слова…
-Так это и было вчера… У нас был мальчишник…

----------


## wanja

Справедливость — двояковыпуклое понятие. Хорошо, если ты находишь справедливость, и плохо, когда справедливость находит тебя.
===========
Дед одевается, собирается на улицу. Бабка:
- Куда собрался, старый?
- Да вот, иду к этому.... ну как его... - к херовому врачу.
- Херовый врач - это тот, кто тебе недавно память лечил, а этот - "уролог" называется.
============
... Я сразу понял, что передо мной необычная девушка. Даже не могу сразу сказать, что навело меня на эту мысль. То ли томик Бальмонта в её руке, то ли томная поволока в синих бездонных глазах, то ли впечатление полной отрешенности от суетного мира вокруг, то ли бюстгальтер, надетый поверх пальто...

----------


## wanja

Хата Макара стояла с краю, на кисельных берегах реки Молочной. Встав, как-то по утру с прокрустова ложа и вломившись в открытую дверь, Макар подлил масла в огонь, вывел на чистую воду уток и привычно погнал куда-то телят.
Утро было ясное, как божий день. Отмахнувшись от дыма без огня, Макар покатился по наклонной плоскости вниз к стаду.
На пастбище телята разбрелись кто в лес, кто по дрова. Макар сел в лужу, закусил удила и просто открыл ларчик с ломанным грошом, который он ошибочно принимал за чистую монету. Послышался звон: "Откуда он?" - подумал Макар и посмотрел вокруг сквозь пальцы: опираясь на палку о двух концах, к нему приближался известный в районе скептик - Фома Неверующий.
"Знай наших" - приветствовал его Макар и предложил гостю воду в решете и первый блин комом - все за понюшку табака. Фома отложил в сторону писанную торбу, с которой носился, осторожно втёр очки, подарил Макару камень, который держал за пазухой. "Куда его?" - подумал Макар - "Ни к селу, ни к городу, лучше бы ахинею принес", - но будучи крепок задним умом, от подарка не отказался.
Закурив фимиам, он хотел было от скуки сплясать под чужую дудку, но тут дал маху козёл отпущения. Макар перегнул палку, хватил через край и бросился за ним очертя голову. "Овчинка из козла выделки не стоит" - задыхался он. Ударив козла рублем, Макар вернулся, но след Фомы уже простыл.
На камне преткновения лежала подложенная Фомой свинья. Макар было принялся ее мерить на свой аршин, но свинья вырвалась и нашла грязь, в которую ударила лицом. 
Макар плюнул, бросил слова на ветер и, крякнув, взялся за ум...

----------


## wanja

Идет проверка знаний наряда:
— Рядовой Петренко! Вы стоите на посту и видите что к вам подползает человек. Ваши действия?
— Доставлю подполковника Калюжного домой…
==============
- Из всех религий большевики больше всего не любили иудаизм.
- С чего ты взял?
- Они придумали назло иудеям субботник. Мало того, что в этот день нужно работать, так ещё и бесплатно.
==========
Новые операционные системы от Microsoft: 
Windows Vislа 
Windows Visnеt 
Windows Budеt Visеt
===========
Идеальное описание жизни русского человека: сначала все хуёво, а потом случается какая-нибудь беда.

----------


## wanja

Лежит старичок на пляже, загорает. Тут большой волной выносит на берег бутылку. Ну он открыл, а от туда джинн.
- Я Гассан Абдурахман ибн Шамиль, злой маг Абль Фабль Гад три тысячи лет назад заключил меня в эту бутылку, ты мой спаситель, и теперь я выполню...
Старичок что-то прошептал, закупорил бутылку, и выкидывая её назад произнёс:
- Вот бедолага, второй раз на меня нарвался.
============
- Папа, а что значит "скупой платит дважды"?
- Пример: наши бухгалтерши скинулись по 50 рублей и купили китайский чайник на рынке. Сейчас скидываются по 800 на ремонт сервера и по 200 на нормальный чайник.
=============
Чем моложе блогер, тем хуже ему жилось при Сталине.
==========
Настоящего мужчину придумали женщины, чтобы пугать им своих мужей.

----------


## Полуношник

> Тут большой волной выносит на берег бутылку. Ну он открыл, а от туда джинн.

 Оттуда. 
- Что может вывести из себя лингвиста?
- Ни что!

----------


## wanja

На рынке разодетая с иголочки дама покупает несколько сотен китайских женских трусов. Так повторяется несколько недель подряд. В очередной раз, когда муж этой дамы забирает коробки, чтобы отнести в автомобиль, продавщица, сгорая от интереса шепотом спрашивает его:
- Скажите, а эта женщина, наверное, одевает женскую сборную?
Муж:
- Ну что вы! Моя жена открыла элитный магазин итальянского нижнего белья!
=====
Никогда не понимал людей, которые говорят по-японски.
===========
Раньше я жил один, и все мои вещи как попало валялись на своих местах.
Теперь у меня появилась девушка, и все мои вещи аккуратно и красиво лежат неизвестно где...
=========
Судя по доходам депутатов, мировой наркотрафик проходит через Госдуму, а судя по принимаемым законам, там и заканчивается.

----------


## wanja

Хорошо там, где нас нет. Плохо там, где нас да.
===========
Мимо двух приятелей проезжает девушка на скрипучем велосипеде.
- Эх, мужика бы ей надо! Чтобы велик смазал, отремонтировал.
Вскоре мимо них проезжает молодой мужик на ещё более скрипучем велике.
- Ну... не знаю, что тут сказать.
- Я бы сказал, что это был её муж.
==========
— Что нам, мyжчинам, не нpавится в домашней pаботе, так это её однообpазие: yбpал постель, вытеp пыль, пpопылесосил… И чеpез полгода начинай все с начала!
========
Английский священник, прогуливаясь в весьма ухоженном саду, видит садовника за работой. Желая напомнить ему о величии Бога, священник произносит:
- Я вижу, у вас чудесный сад, сэр. Какие прекрасные творения создает
Господь, когда ему помогает человек !
- Ха! Видели бы Вы этот сад в прошлом году, когда Он трудился здесь один...

----------


## wanja

Молодой писатель пожаловался отцу, что не знает, как назвать
новую повесть. Тот, не читая книги, спрашивает:
- В повести есть барабаны?
- Hет.
- А трубы есть?
- Тоже нет.
- Тогда назови ее "Без труб и барабанов".
=========
- Помните в фильме "Вспомнить всё" со Шварценеггером про Марс - там была такая женщина-мутантка с тремя грудями? Помните? Вот видите... Это-то вы помните, а третий закон Ньютона - нет!
=============
Начальник ругает нового работника:
— Вы что, думаете, я идиот?
— Не знаю, я ведь недавно работаю…

----------


## Lampada

Мне психолог сказал: — Напиши письмо человеку, который тебя бесит, и сожги его. 
— Хорошо...  А с письмом что делать?

----------


## wanja

- Без союза с волками нам, козлам, не выжить. Поэтому мы и прописали в своей конституции курс на вступление в их стаю - заявил самый главный козел.
- Не выжить, не выжить - подтвердили волки, облизываясь.
===========
С понедельника бросаю пить, курить и врать себе, что с понедельника бросаю пить, курить и врать себе, что с понедельника...
===========
Когда я был помоложе, мне казалось, что я - мужчина, запертый в женском теле... А потом я родился
===========
Выйдя вечером на балкон, можно услышать как старые курильщики кашляют на луну.

----------


## wanja

Женщина запертая в теле мужчины. Мужчина запертый в теле женщины. Это всё понятно, тут без вопросов. Но вы пробовали когда-нибудь быть 23-летним гениальным миллионером-плейбоем запертым в теле 33-летнего толстого парня из Уфы? Давайте не будем молчать об этой проблеме.
===========
В детстве Вовочка любил всех животных, а теперь любит только жатецкого гуся и велкопоповицкого козла.
============
Парадокс: пид@расов в нашей стране гораздо больше, чем геев! 
=========
Едем с подругой в трамвае. Напротив сидит мужик с собакой. На остановке заходит женщина с котом. Мужик уступает ей место, она берет поводок таксы, мужику отдает кота. Остановка.
Мужик с котом выходит, на следующей остановке выходит женщина с собакой. Подруга: "Я поняла, в таксе — наркотики, а в коте — деньги".

----------


## wanja

— Прошу прощения, — обращается молодой человек к девушке, — если бы вы знали, как я страдаю. Из-за вас я потерял покой. Целыми ночами хожу сам не свой.
Девушка опустила глаза.
— Лучше бы вы все это сказали моему отцу.
— Как? Так это он по ночам включает этот проклятый приёмник!
==============
— Как ты относишься к садомазо? 
— Прекрасно! 
— Ну собирайся, поедем в сад, деревья известкой мазать будем.
============
Из одного женского журнала: 
— стр. 14: прими себя такой, какая ты есть; 
— стр. 15: сбрось 20 кг за неделю; 
— стр. 16: рецепт приготовления торта.
===========
Если бы кремы от морщин реально помогали, то у женщин уже не было бы отпечатков пальцев.

----------


## wanja

— Для меня всегда авторитетом был черный пояс моего отца! 
— По каратэ? 
— По заднице!
==========
- Сколько у нас шпаг!
- Четыре! 
- Сколько у нас мушкетов?
- Четыре! 
- Так кто же мы?
- Вооруженные силы Эстонии!
===========
- Что стало причиной вашего расставания?
- Ложь.
- А именно?
- Утром (на радостях) решила подать ему завтрак в постель и спрашиваю:
- Тебе сахар в кофе положить?
А он ответил:
- Ложь.

----------


## wanja

Десятилетняя дочь спросила у мамы:
- Мамочка, а как я родилась?
Мама улыбнулась и ответила:
- Однажды мы с папой решили посадить маленькое чудесное семечко. Папа выкопал ямку, зарыл семечко в землю, а я поливала его и заботилась о нем каждый божий день. Спустя некоторое время семечко проросло, стало крепчать, покрылось листочками и через несколько месяцев превратилось в прекрасное здоровое растение. Мы с папой его сорвали, высушили, скурили и обдолбались так, что трахнулись без презерватива.
================
Малыш спросил у мамы: «Почему компьютеры такие умные?» Она ответила: «Потому что они слушают свою материнскую плату».
========
- Батюшка, а если я по гороскопу овен, то мне для исцеления к какой иконе лучше?
- Если вы овен, то для исцеления вам лучше к ветеринару!

----------


## wanja

— Вот ты лично что-нибудь делаешь, чтобы в мире стало меньше голода и войн? 
— Конечно. Не воюю и не голодаю. 
=======
Сидит муж на кухне и мечтает вслух: 
— Эх, Вот был бы у меня двойник. Вот это было бы здорово. 
Жена: 
— Чем именно? 
— Ну, как он ходил бы вместо меня на работу, по магазинам с тобой ходил бы, слушал бы твое недовольство в мой адрес... 
Жена перебивая: 
— Сидели бы вы тогда оба перед телевизором, попивая пиво, целыми днями, ничего не делая и размышляли бы на тему о том, как было бы прекрасно иметь тройника...
============
До появления русского рэпа людям, лишенным голоса, вкуса и таланта, почти не было возможности проявить себя.

----------


## wanja

Искать свою любовь по клубам и барам — все равно что искать спички по пунктам приема анализов: коробки-то вот они, только не спички в них... 
=====================
В гостях. У хозяев — куча цветов на клумбах и полно горшков с ними же, подвешенных и стоящих. 
Хозяин: 
— Это — крополикус широколистный, это — домбрена австрийская... 
Гостья: 
— Вы так хорошо в ботанике разбираетесь! 
— Это — кармодия азиатская. 
— Ой, на герань похожа. 
— Возможно. Гости постоянно интересуются названиями цветов, поэтому я их выдумываю на ходу, все равно никто не запомнит, да и проверять не будет.
=========
– Мужчина! Ну, и что с того, что вы меня узнали?! Да, я та самая феминистка! Но это не дает вам права НЕ помогать поднять МОЙ чемодан на верхнюю полку!

----------


## wanja

Лев Толстой многое сократил в своем произведении «Война и мир». Изначально он хотел написать роман в 8-12 томов. Но однажды во сне ему явились школьники 231-й московской школы и в грубой форме попросили его этого не делать.
======
- Слушай, Моня, я тут прочитал на упаковке, шо курение вызывает импотенцию.
- Ну и шо? Бросил курить?
- Ойц! Чуть-чуть не успел!

----------


## wanja

- Вовочка, что вам сегодня рассказывали на уроке религииведения?
- Ну там про то, как бог отправил Моисея за линию фронта, чтобы он вывел евреев из Египта. Когда они подошли к Красному морю, то их инженеры соорудили понтонную переправу и люди успешно перешли море. Затем Моисей связался по рации со штабом и попросил выслать подкрепление. Штаб прислал бомбардировщики, которые разбомбили переправу и противник был отрезан от отступающих евреев.
- Вам ЭТО рассказывали на уроке?!
- Мам, ну если я тебе перескажу то, что говорил учитель, ты мне вообще не поверишь. 
=============
Сижу такая в "Вконтакте", скучаю.
..
И тут вдруг - бац!
Брэд Питт из Таджикистана дружбу предлагает...

----------


## wanja

- У нас на работе есть Валера, такой тупой, бля, просто пи*дец! Он даже текст на компьютере не может сам набрать!
- И тебе приходится вместо него набирать?
- Ну, да. А чо делать-то?
- Сдается мне, что он не такой уж и тупой...

----------


## wanja

Интересно, а люди, которые советуют мне "быть самим собой", понимают весь масштаб возможных последствий?!
==========
Знаете, откуда берется энергия для питания новой штаб-квартиры Apple? От вертящегося в гробу Джобса.

----------


## wanja

Под Рамштайн паять клево. Такое ощущение сразу, что собираешь запчасть для атомной бомбы, чтобы всех убить!
========
— Она смнила номер телефона, заблокировала его во всех соц. сетях, сменила адрес, сделала всё, чтобы он не смог ее больше найти... 
— А он? 
— А он и не искал...

----------


## wanja

— Милая, я дарю тебе звезду! Вот сертификат, координаты. В твою честь назвал, смотри. 
— Мозгоёбка? Звезда по имени Мозгоёбка?!! 
— Ну не начинай...
=====
Рыцарь — королю: 
— Сир, я славно потрепал ваших врагов на западе! 
— Но у меня никогда не было никаких врагов на западе! 
— Теперь есть, сир.

----------


## wanja

- Ты ясновидящий! 
- Я жопойчующий!
=========
Интернет похож на Древний Египет: люди пишут на стенах и поклоняются кошкам.
==========
- Бабуль, зацени мой новый лук!
- Чего заценить?
- Ну, я покрасилась, новое платье купила...
- Это-то я вижу. А лук-то репчатый или зелёный?
===============
- Бабушка, а почему земля вертится?!
- Опять, падлюка отцовский коньяк выжрал!?

----------


## wanja

Чем отличается фальшивая любовь от настоящей?
Фальшивая: Мне нравятся снежинки на твоих волосах!
Настоящая: Дура, где шапка?!
==========
Вчера было так холодно, что я встретил чиновника с руками в собственных карманах.
================
— Змей пожалел, что соблазнил Адама и Еву.
— Почему?
— Когда Ева съела яблоко, то она увидела в Змее не только животное, но и ремень, кошелек и сумочку.

----------


## wanja

Садится девушка в беспилотное такси и удивляется:
- Ой, как непривычно - автомобиль без водителя!
А машина ей в ответ:
- Знаете, вообще-то я искусственный интеллект для бизнеса, а такси - это так, подработка.
===========
- Веруешь ли ты в Господа нашего? - спросил меня поп.
- Верую, отче, но только когда не вижу Вас.

----------


## wanja

- Алло, здрасьте. Я вчера заказал у вас по интернету искусственную вагину, сейчас кто-то звонит в дверь и говорит, что мне пизда. Скажите, это доставка или как?
=======
- Прости, дорогой, я вела себя, как последняя стерва.
- Ну, зачем ты о себе так плохо говоришь? Ты вполне могла претендовать на места в тройке лидеров...
==========
Живёшь полной, насыщенной жизнью, а потом оказывается, что просто переедаешь.

----------


## wanja

Недавние исследования британских ученых выявили удивительную мистическую особенность первой в мире кинокартины - фильма братьев Люмьер "Прибытие поезда".
Не только создатели, но и все её первые зрители - умерли.
============
Сейчас: "Вот все твои друзья уже женаты и детки у них есть. И тебе бы пора".
В детстве: "А если все будут прыгать с горы, ты тоже прыгнешь!?".
==========
Люблю голодного кота - он такой общительный!
===========
- Доктор, почему, когда я сижу за компьютером в интернете, у меня свистит в ушах?
- Голубчик, это нормально. Просто ваша жизнь со свистом пролетает мимо.

----------


## wanja

- Мойша! ты почти два часа выносил мусор! Как таки так можно!
- Сара, успокойся! Я ж его таки продал!
**************************************************
- Почему "Формулу-1" не проводят в России?
- Потому что русские за 5 секунд шины успевают не только снять, но и продать.
**************************************************
Здравствуй, Серёга.
Пишет тебе мама 33-летнего Ильи. После твоей песни «Черный Бумер», у нас в квартире пропали вся техника и деньги, а у моего сына появился чёрный БМВ. Не мог бы ты написать песню «Мозги»? 
==========
Небывалое происшествие случилось в деревне Нижние Челюсти. Пьяная драка здесь переросла в свадьбу.

----------


## Soft sign

> - Почему "Формулу-1" не проводят в России?

 Уже шестой год как проводят. На Сочинском автодроме.

----------


## wanja

Прислушиваться к мнению актера или спортсмена, всё равно, что разделять мнение попугая или кенгуру.
======
Британские ученые открыли американских ученых, которых по ошибке закрыли в женском туалете.
=========
Встречаются два друга. Один другому говорит:
— Привет! Ну как у тебя дела? Как работа, жена, дети?
— Да ничё. Все вроде хорошо.
— Слушай, дай 5 тысяч в долг.
— Хорошо, только ты поцелуй меня в плечо.
— А почему именно в плечо?
— Ну ты же тоже издалека начал.
===============
Гуру наставляет своего ученика:
— В дождливый день ты должен выйти в открытое поле, воздеть руки к небу и стоять. И тогда прозрение явится тебе.
Через какое-то время юноша приходит к учителю и говорит:
— Учитель, я сделал всё как вы велели. Я несколько часов стоял под проливным дождём с поднятыми руками, вода текла по моему лицу, по моей шее, по всему моему телу. Я весь промок и продрог. Короче, в конце я почувствовал себя полным идиотом.
— Ну что же, для первого занятия результат очень хороший.

----------


## wanja

Ну кто может понять всю боль айтишника!? Когда ты несколько часов или даже дней трудился, корпел, и вот у тебя на руках твое детище, твой экскаватор. Ты бежишь поделиться этой радостной новостью. Больше никаких лопат! Только нажимай на кнопку! А хочешь он сам будет копать там где ты ему покажешь? И застаёшь их горестно раскачивающихся у своих ямок с разодранными в кровь руками. 
— Экскаватор? Некогда! Копать-копать-копать. У нас отчет горит, времени передохнуть нет не то что вникать в какие-то кнопки. Ты лучше на руки наши посмотри. 
Мазохисты!
==========
Ждем от Диснея новую экранизацию - "Негроснежка и семь геев". В финале принц целует Негроснежку, она просыпается и подает на него в суд за харрасмент. Хэппи энд!
=========
Закончив медицинский институт: 
1. Я постоянно мою руки!
2. Я знаю, что умру, и понимаю, что этого не изменить...
3. Я знаю, откуда на самом деле берутся дети!
4. Практически нет вещей, способных лишить меня аппетита!
5. Я очень боюсь врачей, особенно однокурсников.
=============
Помни две фразы, которые помогут тебе открыть многие двери в этой жизни: "На себя" и "От себя".
===========
Если вы пришли в церковь со своей свечкой, то ставьте её по-тихому, чтобы Бог видел, а попы - нет.

----------


## wanja

Моё отношение к окружающим зависит от того, с какой целью они меня окружили.
========
То есть, что на роль русалочки выбрали чернокожую девушку вас смущает, а что русалочку зовут еврейским мужским именем вам, сука, нормально.
========
Жена мужу игриво:
- Давай вместе порешаем кроссворд: о чем мужчина думает, глядя на женщину, четыре буквы.
- Борщ!
- Да нет, первая С и последняя С.
- Соус!
- Да блин, когда ты уже налопаешься!
=========
В третий раз закинул старик в море бабку. И снова выплыла упрямая старуха...

----------


## wanja

«Виндзоры. Последняя кровь»: что мы могли бы снять в ответ на «Чернобыль» и «Последних царей» 
Авторы Telegram-канала «Сыны Монархии» фантазируют на тему «нашего ответа Чемберлену» на ниве телесериалов. 
«Короче, в ответ на „Курск“, „Чернобыль“ и „Последних царей“ предлагаю снять правдивый сериал „Виндзоры. Последняя кровь“. 
Пилот начинается с кадра „Лондон. 21 апреля 1926 года. Рождение королевы Елизаветы II“. Лишь опытный взгляд заметит, что Лондон начала 20 века снимали в современной Йошкар-Оле. 
Мы видим, как масоны подменили дочку короля Георга на дочь Сатаны. Сморщенного подкидыша играет Лия Ахеджакова. 
Далее мы переносимся в 1952 год, 25-летняя Елизавета вступает на престол, молодую королеву играет уже Анастасия Заворотнюк, ее мужа, принца Эдинбургского Филиппа — Гоша Куценко, а Уинстона Черчилля — Селин (Дукалис, а не Дион). 
По ходу сериала мы узнаем, как принцесса Диана, в исполнении Ольги Бузовой, изменяет сыну Елизаветы, принцу Чарльзу с арабским шейхом (Михаил Галустян). 
Ужасаемся, когда забастовки докеров и шахтеров расстреливают звероподобные полицейские по приказу мужеподобной Маргарет Тэтчер (изумительная роль Сергея Безрукова). 
Становимся свидетелями того, как Англию поглотила наркоманская панк-культура, нашедшая свое продолжение в рейв-оргиях 80-х: Сида Вишеса играет Сергей Лазарев, а Джонни Роттена — Влад Топалов. Депрессивного суицидника Яна Кертиса из Joy Division — рыжий из “Иванушек”. Есть целая серия, посвященная взлету и падению Prodigy: Кейт Флинт — Борис Моисеев, Лерой Торнхилл — Тимати, Лайам Хоулетт — Дима Билан.
В сезоне про брит-поп братьев Галлахеров играют “сестры Зайцевы” из “Камеди”. 
Серии, посвященные Брекситу, продавленному гомосексуальным шотландским лобби, снимает Кирилл Серебренников по сценарию Михаила Идова. 
Последний сезон охватывает уже наше время: агент американских спецслужб Меган Маркл, в исполнении Елены Берковой, совращает принца Гарри (Алексей Панин), отбивая его у королевских далматинов. 
Единственные позитивные персонажи сериала — русские атлеты Баширов и Петров, которые, приехав, чтобы купить спортивного питания и полюбоваться знаменитыми мостами, случайно становятся свидетелями сатанинского культа, во главе которого стоит перебежчик Скрипаль, приносящий котов в жертву королеве Елизавете (дочери Сатаны, как помним из первой серии). 
Как вы видите, я проделал гигантскую работу в архивах, отсмотрел сотни исторических документов, тысячи метров кинохроники, чтобы создать удивительно точный в деталях, практически документальный и поразительно реалистичный сериал о Великобритании и ее королевской семье».

----------


## wanja

Обычно, те, кто призывает к войне до последней капли крови, планирует проливать чужую кровь, а не свою.
==========
– Мама, а мороженое полезнее, чем сосиски?
– Сынок, сейчас даже покурить полезнее, чем сосиски!
=========
– Почему вы расстались со своим парнем?
– Из-за пагубной привычки.
– Печально… Наркотики?
– Да, конечно буду!
===========
Боевик, блокированный в доме на окраине Махачкалы, перед смертью взял на себя ответственность за все хищения в Министерстве обороны.

----------


## wanja

В СССР были бесплатные квартиры, больницы, дома отдыха, санатории, садики, пионерские лагеря, университеты, но не хватало бананов.
Слава богу, эти тёмные времена позади, и сейчас всем хватает бананов…
=========
Люди делятся на три части - те, кто встретил Затоичи, и те, кто нет. 
========
Вода из горных источников Норвегии - 400 грн за 0.375 литра!!
Говорят, если ее приложить к уху, можно услышать задорный смех норвежских маркетологов Фимы Ройзнера и Волика Шульмана!

----------


## wanja

- Доктор, как мне это вылечить?
- Сейчас загуглю.
- А может я сам?
- Вот давайте не будем самолечением заниматься...
===========
По ел. По пил. По спал. По писал. По помер.
Биография Эдгара По.
***
- Где летом отдыхал?
- На балконах.
- Ты хотел написать, на Балканах?
- Нет, у меня их два.
***
В пивбаре:
- Вам повторить?
- Ну если не трудно.
- Повторяю: валите уже отсюда, бар закрыт.

----------


## wanja

Заходят как-то в бар индиец, индус и индуист... А за стойкой стоит индеец и ест индейку.
====
Из переписки в соцсетях: 
— Превет ты мне нравися есле нипротив можим встретицца. 
— Ок. 1000 руб. /час. 
— Че прастетутка штоли? 
— Репетитор по русскому языку. 
=========
Одесский дворик. Мальчик на балконе играет на скрипке, а пудель из соседней квартиры ему подвывает в такт. 
Наконец отец не выдерживает и говорит: 
— Моня, прекрати это немедленно! Ты можешь играть то, шо пудель не знает?
========
Проктолог пациенту: 
— Раздевайтесь, нагнитесь. 
Раздвигая ягодицы: 
— Вы гей? 
— Как вы узнали? 
— В окошко видел как вы сюда по обочине ехали.

----------


## wanja

Мой уровень английского: Умею уходить не попрощавшись.
*********
Монитор вроде маленький, а весь мир загораживает.
***********
Люди были свободными, когда телефоны были на привязи.
**********
Я однажды толкал штангу в 220 кг. Неплохо катилась...
=========
— Здравствуйте! Перепишите на меня свою квартиру.
— Что вы себе позволяете!?
— Ой, извините, не с того начал. Вы верите в Бога?
===========
Китайские военные, проникшие на самолет-разведчик США, были приятно удивлены, обнаружив, что вся секретная аппаратура, находящаяся на его борту, была сделана в Китае.

----------


## wanja

Если бы программисты занимались строительством. 
- Здравствуйте, я хотел бы заказать строительство бара.
- Отлично, техзадание?
- Э-э-э, ребят, мне просто нужен бар. Там по ходу все решим!
- Окей, готово.
(на открытом помещении стоит барная стойка)
- Э-э-э, а стены?
- А дизайн?
- Ну придумайте что-нибудь.
(появляются стены из детского пластилина)
- Я не так представлял бар.
- Ну, вы сказали сделать что-нибудь
- Ну, давайте построим нормальные стены, или купим где нибудь помещение.
(бар в комнте-студии однокомнатной квартиры на первом этаже)
- В помещении нет света.
- Приходите с фонариком.
- Нет, я хочу, чтобы здесь был свет.
(появляются окна)
- А ночью?
- Ночью мы закрыты.
- Какой бар закрыт ночью?
(появляется вывеска с временем работы)
- Нет, мы работать будем круглосуточно. Добавьте свет!
- Какой?
- Любой, лишь бы светло.
(появляются свечи)
- Это что за хрень?
- Зажгите.
- Не нужны мне свечи! Они плохо светят.
(появляется много свечей)
- Нет, нахрен это дерьмо! Давайте что нибудь более современное!
- Вы конкретики добавьте.
- Вы когда нибудь видели устройство, которое излучает свет?
( появляется 4 прожектора)
- Ааай, слишком слепит!
- Как вы и просили.
- Ну не настолько же!
(прожекторы накрываются тёмной тканью)
- Ладно, налейте мне что-нибудь выпить.
- Э... Нету.
- В смысле нету?
- По тех заданию ничего не было про выпить, был только бар.
- Нет, мне нужен бар, чтобы выпить!
- Окей. Сделано.
(появляется несколько кружек из чайного сервиза)
- Это что за хрень?
- Это емкости для жидкости.
- Я вижу что емкости, но мы тут не чай собрались всем раздавать.
(появляются пивные кружки)
- И не только пиво будет.
- А что еще?
- Коктейли.
(появляются все виды стаканов, кружек, рюмок ...)
- ... Допустим. Плесните-ка мне коктейля какого нибудь.
- Этого не было в функционале, было только выпить.
- Это одно и то же!
(дают стакан)
- Где коктейль?
- Притащить свой коктейль и можете налить сами сюда.
- Мне нужно, чтобы у вас уже были готовые коктейли!
- Это будет дорого стоить.
- Найдите какое нибудь дешёвое решение.
(появляются коробки чудо-молока)
- ... Да я про алкогольные коктейли!
- Таких нет.
- Есть! Их просто надо самим делать, мешать там с ... водкой ...
(Появляется водка)
- ... Я не просил водку.
- Вы ее упомянули.
- Я привел пример, и как вы собрались из этого делать ...
(молочный коктейль мешают с водкой)
- Вы в своём уме?
- Алкогольный коктейль, как вы просили.
- Это какая то херня!
(выплескивают на пол)
- Уберите это!
- Нет, мы программисты, а не уборщики.
- Тогда выливайте в следующий раз на улицу.
(налили, смешали, вылили на улицу)
- Так, давайте нормальный коктейль!
- У нас нет рецептов.
- Найдите в интернете!
(появляется томатный сок)
- Ага, то есть вы хотите сделать кровавую Мэри? Это я и сам могу сделать! Давайте мне секс на пляже!
- Мы программисты, а не...
- Это название коктейля!
(наливают томатный сок, водку в стакан, на стакане Появляется надпись 'секс на пляже')
- Это кровавая Мэри!
- Откуда вы знаете, тут же написано - секс на пляже.
- Так вы использовали рецепт кровавой Мэри!
(добавляется молочный коктейль)
- Где здесь туалет?
- Его нет.
- Сделайте.
(появляется горшок посредине комнаты)
- Это что за хрень?
- Туалет.
- Это должен быть унитаз!
(появляется унитаз)
- В отдельной комнате, которую можно закрыть.
- Комнату тоже из пластилина сделать?
- Да поменяйте этот сраный пластелин на нормальные стены.
(пластилин удаляется, появляется отдельная комната с сортиром)
- Отлично, я в сортир... Так, а почему тут не смывается?
- А куда смывать, канализации нет.
- Сделайте канализацию!
(канализаця проведена к сортиру)
- Отлично... так. Как открыть комнату?
- В функционал входило только закрытие комнаты.
- А как мне выйти оттуда.
(Дверь удаляется)
- Ладно, на первое время сойдет, теперь давайте все это действием перенесем в подвал.
- Это невозможно.
- Почему.
- Там канализация.
- И что?
- Может произойти конфликт функционала.
- Так. Вы можете перенести на второй этаж?
- Можем.
- А на третий?
- Да.
- Ну тогда переносите на минус первый, какая разница? Вниз даже проще...
(бар перенесен на минус первый этаж)
- Сделано.
- Отлично, давайте пройдёмся по напиткам. Это что за краны?
- Это хайнекен, вот светлое (открывает), вот тёмное (открывает). Как видите - работает.
- Отлично. А это?
- Это чешское. Вот светлое (открывает), вот тёмное (открывает). Тоже работает.
- А это что за 2 неподписанных крана?
- А это канализация. Вот светлое (открывает)... 
- А ты не понял, почему клиент ушёл?
- Не, весь функционал работал.
- Странно. Ну ладно, оставим как шаблон для будущих проектов.
- Эй ,ребята, а можно у вас санаторий заказать?
- ... А в санатории будет бар?
- Ну... Кислородные коктейли.
- Отлично, у нас есть шаблон!

----------


## wanja

— Мамочка, у меня в комнате бабайка! 
— Петя, тебе уже 35 лет, ты можешь этим бабам из клуба вначале телефоном рожу подсвечивать?!
=====
Бытует мнение, что в армии в чай подсыпают бром, дабы уменьшить половое влечение. Поэтому я первые две недели боялся, что в чай бром добавляют и не пил его. А на третью неделю стал пить и надеяться, что его всё-таки добавляют.
==========
- Чем отличается хард от софта?
- Хард со временем становится меньше, быстрее и дешевле.
=========
Знаете ли вы, что...
Во времена Ивана Грозного в России уже существовали кол-центры.
==========
Как-то одна девочка лизнула качели и... обожгла язык. Потому что нефиг в Израиле летом качели лизать!

----------


## wanja

Никогда не покупаю шаурму в ларьках, делаю дома. Получается, как настоящая, даже пару раз отравился.
=======
- Число "пи" равно трем.
- Фу, как грубо! 
*****
— Степаныч, подай ключ на 173.211.101.14!
— Лови: AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQCSVtExZCv4Tog
===========
Несовершенен? Не можешь определиться? Страдаешь?
Должно быть, ты – глагол.
============
– Назовите Ваши положительные и отрицательные качества.
– Могу на всё положить, потом всё отрицать.

----------


## wanja

Вот так сидишь, намазываешь на яблочный оладушек яблочное повидло, запиваешь яблочным соком, ждешь, пока шарлотка яблочная допечётся...
А в голове одна мысль: а не спилить ли, наконец, эту яблоню?!
===========
Картина Ильи Репина "Запорожцы умышленно распространяют непроверенную информацию, порочащую честь и достоинство главы турецкого государства".
===========
Мужчины молчат, потому что руководствуются двумя принципами:
1. И так всё понятно, хуле тут говорить.
2. Хуле говорить, если нихера не понятно.
======
Сейчас у баб брови, как у разъярённого самурая, идущего в последний бой.

----------


## wanja

В аптеке. - У вас есть эти… Ну, как их? Ну, которые ипотеку придумали…
=========
По статистике, каждый четвертый россиянин встречается в 2 раза реже, чем каждый второй.
========
Доктор после осмотра больного отвел в сторону его жену:
- Вы знаете, не нравится мне ваш муж.
- Доктор, мне тоже, но дети его так любят...

----------


## wanja

У каждого пьянства свой запах особый:
Ликёр пахнет тайных фантазий свободой.
Шампанское пахнет кокетством и флиртом.
Разбитая морда — разбавленным спиртом.
Развратом и страстностью пахнет коньяк.
Взрывным позитивом — абсент натощак.
Вино отдаёт дорогим рестораном.
От вермута пахнет хихиканьем пьяным.
Коктейлями пахнут дебош и кураж.
Закваской хмельною воняет алкаш.
Утратой способности двигаться — водка.
Стремлением по бабам пройтись — виски стопка.
Джин пахнет желаньем нажраться красиво.
Желаньем отлить отличается пиво.
Похмельем тяжёлым с утра — арманьяк… 
И только лишь трезвость не пахнет никак!

----------


## wanja

Удивительный факт:
Станция метро Косино открылась позже, чем станция Новокосино.
*********
Существует такое мужское народное поверье.
Уронил тяжелое на ногу - зови женщину легкого поведения.
**********
Большим скандалом закончился междунардный художественный конкурс в Париже. Картина, признанная лучшей, как выяснилось, оказалась планом эвакуации с выставки при пожаре.

----------


## wanja

перевёл часы
солнечные
через дорогу
на португальский 
играл в дочки-матери
проиграл 
сел в маршрутку
за распространение порочащих слухов
в пространстве
и времени 
дали срок
не взял 
завёл собаку
заглохла 
открыл холодильник
занято 
пошел на программиста
с винчестером
наперевес 
бегал за хлебом
не поймал 
купил живой йогурт
убил и съел 
сдавал кровь
на права
человека 
прятала глаза от прохожих
в карман пальто
чужого 
потеряла девственность
сделала уборку в комнате
нашла 
учу билет
проездной 
сел за комп
на 15 лет строгого режима 
закрыл сессию
в ванной 
вынес мозг
пусть проветрится 
дома не было чёрного хлеба
покрасил белый 
набрал ведро воды
оно не снимает трубку 
снял видео
потом надел обратно 
защитил диплом
от захватчиков 
предложил девушке выйти за меня
из трамвая 
настроил гитару
против себя 
обманул кондуктора
заплатил и не поехал 
поставил чайник
в неловкое положение 
любишь бороду?
ОТПУСТИ ЕЁ 
постучали 8 раз
неужели осьминог? 
нашёл радиус окружности
спасибо центру за это! 
ржится рожь, овёс овсится
чечевица чечевится

----------


## wanja

Все электронные приборы работают на белом дыму. Если белый дым из прибора вышел, то он не будет работать.
*****
Сделка считается взаимовыгодной, если обе стороны уверены, что обманули друг друга
============
...Похоже, я безнадежно проигрывал наш спор. Мой оппонент выглядел необычайно убедительно: пламенный взор, одухотворенное лицо человека, уверенного в своей правоте, чеканные, выверенные формулировки, неумолимая логика и по автоматическому пистолету в каждой руке...
(из книги "Искусство убеждать")
==========
Сентиментальная леди, прогуливаясь с молодым человеком по лесу, остановилась перед большим деревом.
- Прекрасный вяз, - проговорила она, - чтобы ты сказал мне, если бы умел говорить?
- Наверное, он сказал бы: "Прошу прощения, но я дуб", - заметил ее спутник.
============
Скромна до безобразия... После безобразия опять скромна.

----------


## wanja

* Гр. Сидоров, будучи сильно выпивши, принял свою тёещу за чёрта, т. е. немного ошибся...
* Перебегал улицу на красный свет и был сбит встречным пешеходом.
* 7 июня неизвестный преступник избил гр. Зуева, а затем причинил ему телесные повреждения.
* Ударила сотрудника по совместной работе на месте совместной работы.
* В задержанном девушка сразу узнала того, кто в трех пьяных лицах пытался ее изнасиловать.
* Водитель иномарки исчез с места аварии через лобовое стекло, не приходя в сознание.
* 22 июля неизвестный преступник на рынке ст. Хабаровск-2 ТАЙНО похитил у гр. Артемовой серьги, которые находились у потерпевшей в ушах, при этом бил по лицу зонтом.
* Следствием установлено, что потерпевшей является беременная корова, принадлежащая гражданке Н., которую сбила ехавшая с превышением скорости автомашина ВАЗ-2106, которая тут же на месте и сдохла".
* Двое неизвестных ворвались в квартиру супругов Сидоровых. Заперев хозяйку в ванной, неизвестные распили вместе с хозяином бутылку водки.
* Вначале подозреваемый упорно молчал, а затем неожиданно все свои показания стал упорно отрицать.
* С протоколом подозреваемый ознакомился, в чем глубоко раскаялся.
* Убегая от преступников, я успел 2 раза выстрелить задом.
* Гр. Тютюник зверски зарезал поросенка в мешке.
* Задержанный пытался пронести в общественное место бутылку пива "Жигулевское", чтобы выпить ее и учинить пьяный дебош.
* Подросток залез в кулинарию, где съел 10 пирожных и 27 жевательных резинок. Совместно с другим несовершеннолетним похитили и съели шоколадную глазурь на сумму 300 гривен. В центральном гастрономе похитил одну банку напитка "Тыквенный"...
* 26 тысяч бутылок водки, произведенной нелегальным путем, были арестованы.
*...глаза большие, голубые, сросшиеся на переносице...
*...такое состояние может быть не только у здоровых людей, занимающихся спортом, но и при других заболеваниях.
* Подозреваемый вошел в лифт и скрылся в неизвестном направлении.
* Задержанный отправлял ЭСТЕТИЧЕСКИЕ надобности в неустановленном месте.
* Ворованные куры в числе 14 голов частично погибли, частично сдохли.
* Телесные повреждения были причинены в ночь с 24 на 26 сентября.
* Имеются три зеленоватых кровоподтека числом пять".
* Марат послал Кунецко нецензурной бранью кое на что.
* 31 января неизвестный на ул. Трамвайной оскорбил гр. Романову, нанеся ей удар ножом в спину.

----------


## wanja

Для меня стало открытием, что Иван Дорн, Егор Крид и Макс Корж - это три разных человека.
=========
Разговор подружек:
- Не можем начать ремонт в ванной. Какую бы плитку я не выбрала, муж на всё согласен.
======
Художник: "Я так вижу". 
Актер: "Я так чувствую". 
Писатель: "Я так понимаю". 
Инженер: "Я так сделал, и оно работает. Я понятия не имею, как и почему оно работает, поэтому не лезь туда своими кривыми руками".

----------


## wanja

Я за свою жизнь истратил столько денег на еду, что худеть теперь просто глупо!
*****
— Товарищ солдат! Чем вы занимаетесь?
— Выполняю ваше приказание, товарищ майор!
— Я вам ничего не приказывал!
— А я ничего и не делаю!...
********
После вдалбливания студентам в голову идеи выглядят избитыми.
*********
— Пойдём напьёмся!
— Мне нечего надеть.
— У тебя же много одежды!!!
— Я в этой одежде уже напивалась.

----------


## wanja

- Доктор, мой муж Лёва таки случайно проглотил нурофен! Шо делать?
- Не суетитесь вы так! Сделайте ему таки теперь головную боль - не пропадать же таблэтке!
=======
Люди, читающие газеты, сидя на унитазе, готовы к любым новостям.

----------


## wanja

_Если бы "Мойдодыра" написал Лавкрафт..._  *Мойдодыр*
Вдруг из маминой из спальни,
Кривоногий и хромой,
Склизкий, жуткий, инфернальный,
Облачённый бахромой 
Шевелящихся отростков,
Испускавших бледный свет.
Цвет! Огни, которым места
В познанной вселенной нет. 
Неевклидовым тотчас же
Коммуналки стал декор,
Там где адское отродье
Исторгалось в коридор. 
Искажая перспективу,
Источая едкий гной,
Тысячей аморфных пастей
Издавая хищный вой. 
Надо мной разверзлась бездна,
Свет поник, не стало дня.
Рваные куски рассудка
Ускакали от меня.   _Если бы он же написал "Телефон"_  *Звонок Ктулху (Call of Ctulhu)*
У меня зазвонил телефон.
- Кто говорит?
- Дагон.
- Откуда?
- Со дна пруда.
- Что вам надо?
- Изображений подводного ада.
- Для кого?
- Для культа моего.
- А много ли прислать?
- Да алтарных камней штук пять,
На больше нам жертв не набрать,
Культ у меня еще маленький. 
А потом позвонили Ми-Го:
- Не хотите отдать нам мозгов?
Мы бы в баночку их положили
И по космосу всласть покружили.
- Нет-нет, это тело мне не надоело,
Обратитесь-ка к мистеру Экли. 
А потом позвонил Йог-Сотот:
- Пришлите мне ключ от Ворот! 
А потом позвонили культисты:
- Пришлите нам тварей нечистых! 
А потом позвонил Альхазред,
Да как начал нести всякий бред.
- Погодите, Абдул, не вопите,
Объясните, чего вы хотите?
Но он только "ЙА!" да "ЙА!",
А к чему - не поймешь ни чуть-чуть.
- Изложите, пожалуйста, письменно! 
А потом позвонили козлята:
- Позовите Шаб-Ниггурата!
Тут я разозлился и крикнул скотам:
- Пх’нглуи мглв’нафх Ктулху Р’льех вгах’нагл фхтагн!
- Ой, а где же Шаб-Ниггурат?
- Не знаю, звоните сто два - пятьдесят! 
Я полгода не спал, я устал,
Мне бы заснуть, отдохнуть,
Но только я чуть вздремнул,
Опять позвонил Абдул:
- Древний Ужас! Все прах и тлен!
Спешите скорее на Ленг!
- В чем дело?
- Впустите!
- Кого?
- Азатота!
Чтоб он этот мир уничтожил в два счета!
- Уничтожил в два счета?
- Да! Пока не зашла звезда!
- Ладно, бегу, бегу,
Если смогу - помогу!
Ох, нелегкая это работа -
В этот мир выпускать Азатота!  
(с) Скоффер (n_scoffer)

----------


## wanja

Из школьных сочинений: 
Князю Олегу предсказали, что он умрет от змеи, которая вылезет из его черепа.
Пугачев пожаловал Гринёву шубу и лошадь со своего плеча.
Хорошо зимой: можно покататься на лыжах, на коньках и на санках. А однажды я видел, как ехал по дороге автомобиль, его занесло, и он врезался в столб. Хороша русская зима!
Вот скромный домик. У домика — забор. У забора — дерево. На дереве — скворечник. Здесь жил Чехов.
Тарас Бульба был вольным казаком, потому что нигде не работал.
Герасим рассердился на барыню и уволился по собственному желанию.
Некрасов сказал о русской женщине, что она коня на скаку остановит и с ним в горящую избу войдет.
Многие ребята в нашем пионерлагере просятся домой, а я буду терпеть — мне здесь нравится!
Парашютист с ювелирной точностью приземлился в лужу.
Старик стоял на пригорке. Ветер развевал его лысину.
Будённый — это Чапаев, только более усатый.
Катерина, не выдержав самодурства Кабанихи, решила утопиться, чтобы быть свободной и независимой.
Мы пришли на экскурсию в кабинет Ленина. Повседневный титанический труд лежал на столе.
В процессе эволюции человекообразная обезьяна начала заниматься общественной деятельностью.
Мы возвращались из похода радостные, но довольные.
Ученые нашли останки древней птицы — архиепископа.
У меня есть хомяк Кеша. Он любит сидеть рядом со мной в банке.
Мой кот очень умный: он днем спит, а ночью играет.
Летом я гостила в деревне у бабушки. Моя бабушка очень трудолюбивая: когда я просыпалась рано утром, она уже готовила ужин.
Летом я купался и загорал до посинения.
Самый ядовитый гриб — бледная поганка. Ее укус страшнее укуса ядовитой змеи.
Первые успехи Пьера Безухова в любви были плохие — он сразу женился.
Летом я ходил купаться на дно реки.
Лоси бежали от волков, сверкая пятками.
Наши предки считали, что Земля покоится на слонах, а слоны стоят на черепахе. В последнем они, конечно, ошибались.

----------


## wanja

— У меня под платьем ничего нет, — с придыханием шепнула она. 
— Не надо врать! Я видел, как вы засунули туда пачку пельменей! — сказал охранник магазина.
=====
-Твоя зарплата это просто месячная подписка на тебя твоего работодателя.
-Тогда кто ему дал скидочный купон на меня?

----------


## wanja

Если кто-то действительно и пострадал за свои взгляды — так это Медуза Горгона!
==========
— Мужики, сволочи, только об одном и думают!
— Угу, чтоб скоростной и безлимитный…
=======
В дополнение к колбасе «Папа может!» необходимо срочно выпустить напиток «Папа хочет!» и антипохмельное средство «Папе надо!»
=========
Объявление в цеху: "Работа без диэлектрических перчаток запрещена! Штраф — 380 вольт! ".

----------


## wanja

Однажды один очень мудрый человек… ничего не сказал. Времена были опасные, да и собеседники ненадёжные.
==========
В школе задали сочинение на тему "Мои родители". Девятилетний мальчик написал: "Родители нам достаются в таком возрасте, что от многих вредных привычек нам уже не удаётся их отучить".
дети, школа
=============
Три подруги пили мартини. Вдруг одна из них решила пойти домой. Вопрос! Сколько подруг осталось пить мартини?
Правильно, три! Потому что у женщин РЕШИТЬ и УЙТИ - разные вещи!..
=====
Про "невидимую руку рынка" известно лишь одно - если рынок падает, она лезет в карман к населению.

----------


## wanja

- Вовочка, кого ты больше слушаешь, маму или папу?
- Я больше слушаю маму.
- Почему?
- Она больше говорит.
=========
Президент Туркмении Гурбангулы Мяллиулиевич Бердымухаммедов посетил вулкан Эйафьятлайокудль, что привело к массовым самоубийствам среди дикторов новостных телепрограмм.
==============
Помогите найти индийский фильм. Она богатая, а он бедный. Ей нельзя за него замуж. Там ещё поют много.
===========
— Привет, Изя, как поживаешь? 
— Привет, Абрам, от меня таки Циля ушла. 
— Купи бутылку водки и утопи свое горе! 
— Не вийдет. 
— А шо так, денег нету? 
— Деньги есть, горя нету...

----------


## wanja

- Беру свои слова обратно...
- Ты решил извиниться?
- Нет! Я придумал новые!
=============
18 сезонов «Битвы экстрасенсов», и никто не догадался вложиться в биткойны.
=============
Пользуясь случаем, я хотел бы поблагодарить свой скелет за ту поддержку, которую он мне оказывал все эти годы!
=========
Зоозащитники:
- Зачем вам шубы из натурального меха? Вы что, синтетические не можете носить?
Экоактивисты:
- Ебанулись? Эта шуба будет 500 лет разлагаться.
Драка.
=========
— Вместо того, чтобы устраивать шествие в день тигра, лучше бы пришли в тайгу да и накормили бы этих самых тигров. 
— А что из еды с собой брать? 
— Да еду брать необязательно, просто прийти...
===========
— Что читаешь? — Книгу о сильных, храбрых и отчаянных людях, способных совершить то, на что я никогда не решусь! 
— Как называется? 
— Уголовный кодекс.

----------


## wanja

В музее.
- А это Минерва.
- А вон тот, что за нею, это ее муж?
- Нет... У неё не было мужа. Она ведь была богиней мудрости! 
Мало кто об этом знает, но изначально фильм «Высоцкий: спасибо, что живой» назывался «Высоцкий: спасибо, что сыграл не Джигурда». 
Туристическая группа осматривает руины старого замка.
Посмотрев по сторонам, маленький Сёма тихо спрашивает у папы: — Это здесь мама училась водить машину? 
- Что стало причиной вашего расставания?
- Ложь.
- А именно?
- Я её спросил: "Тебе сахар в кофе положить"? - она ответила: "Ложь"!
==============
Одесский дворик. Две соседки переговариваются между балконами, этажом выше учится играть на скрипке еврейский мальчик.
- Сара!
- Шо?
- В нашем доме немцы есть?
- Нет, а шо?
- А кому мстит этот мальчик?

----------


## wanja

Одна девочка так долго не ходила в школу, что её с родителями вызвали сразу в ООН.
===========
— Извините, это Вас называют человек- паук? 
— Вот достали! Ну подумаешь, один раз муху в компоте не заметил...
======
— Свет мой зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи. Я ль на свете всех милее, всех румяней и белее? 
— Ты прекрасна, спору нет ... Но румяней и белее одновременно не бывает, дура!..

----------


## wanja

Хуже всего вести бизнес в Лондоне. В случае чего и свалить некуда...
=======
Повариха Клава из ухрюпинской столовой №17 всегда хотела иметь грудь, как у Памелы Андерсон, но, к сожалению, в России операции по уменьшению груди большая редкость.
======
А вы заметили, что самые ужасные слова заканчиваются на"-льник": начальник, будильник, понедельник?
==============
- Олег пообещал мне купить новую шубу, если я угадаю, почему он называет меня Элла... Мрак...
- Наверно, не Элла, а Эллочка?
- А ТЫ ОТКУДА ЗНАЕШЬ?!!!

----------


## wanja

Социальная реклама против суицида: "После смерти нет интернета". 
- Девушка, откуда вы?
- Я из Гренобля.
- И где ваш Грено находится? 
Умер программер и попал в чистилище.
Судили его ну, говорят, ни туды, ни сюды. Сам выбирай...
- Куда сам-то хочешь: в ад или в рай?
- А посмотреть можно?
Тащат его в громадный компьютерный зал. Кругом компы, сеток - видимо-невидимо.
- Вот это - рай, будешь здесь юзером.
- А ад?
- А ад здесь же - только админом...

----------


## wanja

Три профессора, специализирующие на формальной логике, заходят в бар.
Бармен:
- Все будут пиво?
Профессора по очереди:
- Неизвестно.
- Неизвестно.
- Да.
==========
— Прикинь, меня только что два бородатых мужика на Лексусе чуть не сбили. 
— Батюшки! ! 
— Да, они.

----------


## wanja

Приму экстрасенса на высокооплачиваемую работу. Мою биографию присылать по известному вам адресу.
=======
Сейчас такое время, когда с высказываниями нужно поосторожней, чтобы не обидеть всяких там пидapacoв.
=========
Смотрел по телеящику боевик. Оказалось, это новости.
==========
Спорить с женщиной — как охотиться на слона: если с первого аргумента не убил — беги со всех ног…

----------


## wanja

Посмотрел трейлер фильма "Аванпост". Там по сценарию погибло 99,5 процента населения Земли, и по какому-то нелепому стечению обстоятельств выжили только самые бездарные российские актеры.
================
Межсезонье для травматолога это время, когда мотоциклисты уже закончились, а поскользнувшиеся еще не начались.
===========
— А до свадьбы говорил, что готов умереть ради меня. 
— Ну ладно, давай сюда твои котлеты.
==============
— Ну, дочь, представь нам своего избранника. 
— Это Адик, модный шиномонтажье. 
==============
Какие, все-таки, шотландцы волевые люди. Десять лет держат свою самогонку в бочках и ни капли…

----------


## wanja

Учителя такие странные. Не понимаю, зачем нужно на меня орать, если я что-то не знаю. Я тупой, а не глухой.
=============
Хочется во что-нибудь верить так же свято, как верят в свои почки девчонки, надевающие в −20 одни капроновые колготки.
================
Инстаблогер: "А сегодня я расскажу вам, что пол - это внизу, а потолок - это наверху!"
Аудитория: "Как верно сказано! Прям в точку! Так классно пишете! Очень жизненно".
============
Труд сделал из обезьяны человека.
Уставшего, не выспавшегося, сутулого человека.
============
Уважаемые отдыхающие! Не верьте местным таксистам! Они не местные...

----------


## wanja

- Слушай, у тебя IOS обновляется, а то у меня какие-то проблемы?
- Знаешь, у меня дома из APPLE только компот...
==========
Мама даёт Моне кусочек торта.
- Мама, я хочу два кусочка!
- Моня, таки возьми ножик, разрежь свой кусочек на два и не делай мне мозги! 
===========
Тот, кто бахвалится что меняет женщин как перчатки, обычно меняет разношенные рабочие рукавицы.
================
- Почему у вас все щенки стоят 10 тр, а этот... с виду такой же... 70???
- Он кота за 60 тр съел...
===========
Быть настоящим нигерийским принцем наверное довольно утомительно. Никто не верит твоим письмам.

----------


## wanja

В том, что найденные возле Житомира кости принадлежат собаке, убедился недавно известный археолог Копаев. Сейчас покусанный Копаев принимает уколы от бешенства и очень сожалеет о том, что трогал чужую еду.
==========
Приходит отец с работы домой, а маленькая дочка вся в слезах.
— Чего ревешь, мать твоя женщина?!
Девочка отвечает:
— Да Мурзик, мать его киска, сожрал карасика, мать его рыбка..
========
- Ну что, клюёт?
- Иди ты в жопу! Шутник, бля!...
- А я тебе говорил, нечего было красть огонь у богов Олимпа!
=======
Рабинович на смертном одре.
Сара возле кровати, причитает:
- Господи, как же так? Как мне теперь жить? Никому я больше буду не нужна. Никто обо мне не вспомнит. Пожалейте меня, люди, поплачьте обо мне!
Рабинович:
- Сара, я таки не понял, кто умирает – я или ты?
===========
Как сказал один старый профессор: Святой Франциск проповедовал птицам, некоторые его последователи - даже рыбам. Да и я в свое время физику математикам преподавал.

----------


## wanja

Увести чужого мужа не сложно! Ты попробуй его назад жене вернуть...
=============
В Москве зарегистрирован четырехмиллионный незарегистрированный приезжий, и это только из зарегистрированных незарегистрированных.
=============
На бизнес-тренинге нам однажды сказали: "Не говорите слово ПРОБЛЕМА, говорите слово ЗАДАЧА". Теперь всё встало на свои места. Теперь можно не беспокоиться. Оказывается, алкоголь - это не моя проблема, а моя задача!
=============
Мы хэллоуин не празднуем. Мы в нем живем.
=====
Алкоголь — растворитель, который прекрасно растворяет браки, дружбу, родственный связи, рабочие места, банковские счета, здоровье, но только не проблемы.
=============
Вышла Василиса Премудрая замуж за Ивана Дурака...
И стала - Василиса Дурак.

----------


## wanja

— Пааап, а что такое мужчина?
— Ну… Это сильный человек, который любит, охраняет и заботиться о своей семье!
— Здорово! Хочу стать мужчиной, как мама!!!
=========
Вчера ночью возле дома два дебила устроили соревнование, у кого звук в машине круче. Победил цветочный горшок, прилетевший с пятого этажа.
============
- Как отличить математика от физика?
- Антоним к "параллельно" для математика - перпендикулярно, а для физика - последовательно.

----------


## wanja

— Зимой на Украине резко возрастает число людей, говорящих по-русски.
— А в чем причина?
— Гололёд.
========
Травматологи летом делают деньги на мотоциклистах, зимой на любителях горных лыж, а на правдолюбах - круглогодично.
========
Не могу выучить английский, потому что в мире слишком мало песен с Future Perfect Continuous.
==========
Сравнявшись на светофоре с авто, я повернулся и увидел за рулем батюшку, я заглянул к нему в салон — у него не было ни одной иконки. Что за батюшка такой самоуверенный?
==========
XXI ВЕК. Россия. Каждый вечер мы изучаем от пяти до десяти способов убийства человека. Нет, мы не маньяки. Мы — телезрители.

----------


## wanja

— Скoлькo бы вы xoтeли y нac зapaбaтывaть?
— Миллиoн дoллapoв США.
— А ecли cepьёзнo?
— Я cepьёзнo. Bы cпpocили o мoём жeлaнии. А xoтeть я впpaвe чeгo yгoднo.
— Лaднo, тoгдa cкoлькo бы вы xoтeли зapaбaтывaть имeннo y нac?
— Bы cпpaшивaeтe тo жe caмoe. Пepeфopмyлиpyйтe вoпpoc.
— Хм. И впpaвдy.
— Кaк вы дyмaeтe, cкoлькo нaшa кoмпaния cпocoбнa вaм плaтить?
— Миллиoн дoллapoв.
— Bы cмeётecь? Нaшa кoмпaния пpocтo физичecки нe мoжeт плaтить вaм миллиoн. Bы этo и caми пoнимaeтe.
— От чeгo жe? Стoимocть aкций вaшeй кoмпaнии явнo пpeвышaeт миллиoн. А ecли eщё пpoдaть нeдвижимocть...
— Тaк, пpeкpaтитe! Этo coбeceдoвaниe, a нe КBН.
— Я пoнимaю. Нo вeдь вы жe caми зaдaётe тaкиe вoпpocы. Мoя зaдaчa – пpaвильнo нa ниx oтвeчaть. Пo-мoeмy, я дaю впoлнe лoгичныe oтвeты.
— Оx-x-x. Нy лaднo. Еcли вы xoтитe пoлyчaть миллиoн, тoгдa чтo вы yмeeтe дeлaть зa тaкyю зapплaтy?
— Мoгy oтвeчaть нa вoпpocы, нe дaвaя нa ниx кoнкpeтныe oтвeты. Этим зaнимaютcя пpeзидeнты и диплoмaты. А oни зapaбaтывaют oчeнь xopoшo.
— Тaк, ocтaвим вoпpoc зapплaты нa пoтoм. Пoчeмy вы xoтитe пoлyчить этy paбoтy?
— Пoтoмy чтo мнe нyжнa paбoтa. Этo жe oчeвиднo.
— Лaднo. Тoгдa пoчeмy мы дoлжны нaнять имeннo вac?
— А paзвe вы дoлжны? Bы имeeтe пpaвo выбopa.
— Дa чтo c вaми нe тaк? Нy xoтя бы нaзoвитe вaши caмыe cильныe cтopoны.
— Я пpaвшa. Тaк чтo, пoжaлyй, мoя пpaвaя cтopoнa – caмaя cильнaя.
— Кaк жe c вaми вcё-тaки тяжeлo. Тoгдa чтo вы cчитaeтe cвoими cлaбocтями?
— Свoю лeвyю cтopoнy я cчитaю знaчитeльнo cлaбeй пpaвoй.
— У-y-y-x. Тoгдa гдe вы ceбя видитe чepeз пять лeт?
— Кeм вы мeня cчитaeтe? Мapти Мaкфлaeм? Я нe yмeю пyтeшecтвoвaть вo вpeмeни. Еcли бы yмeл, выбpaл бы ceбe мecтo paбoты пocoлиднee.
— Лaднo, тoгдa кaкoв пpeдeл вaшeгo кapьepнoгo pocтa?
— Я для ceбя нe ycтaнaвливaю плaнки и гpaницы, кoтopыe coздaдyт бapьep в пyти пo кapьepнoй лecтницe.
— Тo ecть, вы cпocoбны пpeвзoйти и мeня?
— Дa.
— Э-э-э-э... Тoгдa... М-м-м… Рaccкaжитe o cвoeй мeчтe.
— Мoя личнaя мeчтa вac нe кacaeтcя. Я ceйчac пpeдлaгaю cвoи ycлyги, a нe мeчты.
— B тaкoм cлyчae, мы нe cмoжeм cocтaвить пpaвильнoe мнeниe o вac.
— Нeвoзмoжнo cocтaвить пpaвильнoe мнeниe o чeлoвeкe, знaя o чём oн мeчтaeт. Bы чтo, пcиxoлoг?
— Или вы oтвeтитe нa этoт вoпpoc, или coбeceдoвaниe oкoнчeнo.
— Лaднo. Я мeчтaю пoкopить чeлoвeчecтвo.
— Нo зaчeм?
— Чтoбы oкoнчaтeльнo зaвepшить пoдъём пo кapьepнoй лecтницe.
— Пoчeмy вы вceгдa yxoдитe oт oтвeтa? Этo oбычнoe coбeceдoвaниe, a нe дoпpoc.
— Boт имeннo. Зaчeм пpoвoдить пoдoбнoe coбeceдoвaниe co cлoжными вoпpocaми, нa вpeмeннyю дoлжнocть гpyзчикa, ecли мoжнo пpocтo cпpocить o вpeдныx пpивычкax и cocтoянии здopoвья? Bы co cвoeй зaпaднoй бюpoкpaтиeй yжe пopядкoм пoдзaтpaxaли! Bы бы eщё кoвopкинги здecь ycтpoили! Дa, я бyxaю. Дa, зapплaтa 12 000 мeня ycтpoит. Дa, зaвтpa я мoгy пpиcтyпить к paбoтe. Тeпepь я мoгy идти? Пpeкpacнo. Знaчит дo зaвтpa.
— Э-э-э…

----------


## wanja

Одесса, "Привоз", рыбный ряд. Тетка: 
— Бички́! Бички́!
 Приезжий: 
 — Правильно — "бычки". 
 — Правильно Nеоgоbius fluviаtilis, малохольный, а бычки докуривал ваш папа в детдоме, когда я уже тут бичком торговала.
 ===================
- Всегда подозревал жену! Сегодня специально пришел домой на два часа раньше!
- Ну как? Застукал?
- Еще бы! Я так и знал, что она, когда меня нет, надевает мои тапочки!
========
Он был человеком редкого отсутствия ума.
================
- Какая хорошенькая девочка! Сколько тебе?
- Литр, пожалуйста.
========
— Вы братья? 
— Нет, мы близнецы! 
— А братья и близнецы — не одно и то же? 
— Не всегда. Мы, например, сестры.

----------


## wanja

Иисус, Моисей и Бог-отец играют в гольф.
Моисей бьёт по шарику, и тот падает в океан. Моисей делает шаг, воды расступаются, Моисей бьет второй раз, и шарик попадает в лунку.
Бьет Иисус, шарик опять попадает в океан, но Иисус проходит по воде, как по тверди земной, делает второй удар и попадает в лунку.
Бьет Бог — в океан. Там шарик съедает рыбка, рыбку подхватывает чайка, на чайку нападает коршун и несет ее в сторону лунки. Когда коршун пролетает над лункой, гремит гром, молния ударяет в коршуна, чайка от испуга открывает рот, и шарик попадает в лунку.
Иисус:
— Папа, бросьте свои еврейские штучки и играйте по правилам. 
===============
Они создали коллаборацию кейсовых тьюторов. Но сами не поняли, что у них получилось.
=======
Ваше мнение очень ценно.
Настолько ценно, что я настоятельно рекомендую сберечь его при себе и ни с кем им не делиться. 
=======
 Как ты все успеваешь?
- У меня есть маленький секрет... Я просто ничего не делаю!

----------


## wanja

Сегодня видел, как парень написал девушке "Ты прям базара нет", а она ему ответила "Спасибо".
Тогда я понял, что мои комплименты по типу "У тебя красивый левый глаз" не самые плохие.
==========
Переустанови человеку Windows и он будет доволен один день. Научи его переустанавливать Windows самостоятельно и он всем скажет, что он программист.
==========
— У нас под окнами люди в спортивных костюмах что–то запихивают в большой чёрный пакет.
— Сиди тихо и не высовывайся. А то нас либо убьют, либо позовут на субботник.
============
Врачи-гомеопаты вместо укола просто щиплются.
============
2019 год – он ведь для всех разный:
Кто-то развивает нейронные сети,
А кто-то волосы сегодня не стрижёт,
Потому что луна в убывающей фазе.

----------


## wanja

Есть анекдоты, которые одинаково любят и взрослые, и дети. Правда, взрослые считают, что их нельзя рассказывать при детях, а дети - что их нельзя рассказывать при взрослых.
==========
До женитьбы я лежал, гулял, ел. Теперь валяюсь, шатаюсь, жру.
============
Не все знают, что курсы и лекции "как зарабатывать деньги" — не для того, чтобы научить, как зарабатывать деньги, а, собственно, чтобы зарабатывать деньги.
=======
- Алё, привет, чё голос злой?
- Ты меня разбудил!
- Ну, извини... Я же тебе на рабочий телефон звоню!
- И что с того?
===============
Пароль как коньяк, чем больше звёздочек, тем лучше.

----------


## wanja

Кошка заходит в кафе, заказывает кофе и пирожное. Официант стоит с открытым ртом. Кошка:
— Что?
— Эээ... вы кошка!
— Да.
— Вы разговариваете!
— Какая новость. Вы принесете мой заказ или нет?
— Ооо, простите, пожалуйста, конечно, принесу. Я просто никогда раньше не видел...
— А я тут раньше и не бывала. Я ищу работу, была на собеседовании, решила вот выпить кофе.
Официант возвращается с заказом, видит кошку, строчащую что-то на клавиатуре ноутбука.
— Ваш кофе. Эээ... я тут подумал... Вы ведь ищете работу, да? Просто мой дядя — директор цирка, и он с удовольствием взял бы вас на отличную зарплату!
— Цирк? — говорит кошка. — Это где арена, купол, оркестр?
— Да!
— Клоуны, акробаты, слоны?
— Да!
— Сахарная вата, попкорн, леденцы на палочке?
— Да-да-да!
— Звучит заманчиво! А на хрена им программист?

----------


## wanja

Заходит новый русский в бар и прямо с порога орет во весь голос: 
— Ну, хде тута у вас сортир?! 
У всех от неожиданности рты открылись, никто сказать ничего не может. А тот все голосит: 
— Где сортир, я вас спрашиваю?! 
Тогда бармен ему отвечает: 
— Пройдёте по коридору, там направо будет дверь с табличкой "Gеntlеmеn". Но вы не обращайте внимания, все равно заходите!
============
Жена попросила купить большую сковородку.
Теперь сижу и думаю: я буду хорошо кушать или хорошо себя вести?
===========
Он требовал форель на завтрак, 
но мать дала ему леща…

----------


## wanja

– Как там звучит та песня про квантовую механику?
– Какая?
– Там что-то про множественные реальности. И ещё о том, что наблюдатель формирует наблюдаемое.
– “Я оглянулся посмотреть, не оглянулась ли она, чтобы посмотреть, не оглянулся ли я”?
– Точно. 
===========
В каждой интеллигентной петербургской семье есть мольберт и пюпитр, и если вы будете выёбываться, вас уебут и тем, и другим.
==============
Молодой жене на заметку:
Если муж ест приготовленную вами кашу и нахваливает... не надo признаваться, что это суп!

----------


## Полуношник

> – Как там звучит та песня про квантовую механику?
> – “Я оглянулся посмотреть, не оглянулась ли она, чтобы посмотреть, не оглянулся ли я”?

 Это песня про коллапс волновой функции.

----------


## wanja

Я решил путешествовать по миру, пока не потрачу все свои сбережения.
По моим подсчётам, я буду дома где-то в 19:30.
=============
— Изя, мальчик, принеси-ка маме сигаретку... 
— Мама, я вам что, грузчик, сигаретки разносить? 
— Ну, надо же... А как триппер по Дерибасовской разносить, так он — грузчик...

----------


## wanja

Знаете ли вы, что в Санкт-Петербурге высылают из города тех, кто пьёт экспрессо на экскалаторе?
==========
В детстве родители говорили мне, что мужикам нужно только одно, и чтоб я была осторожнее. Ну, вот мне 28 и выясняется, что мужикам нужно только поспать, посмотреть Ютуб и поесть, а «только одно» надо чисто мне...
===========
В детстве я хотел стать взрослым. Прошло время, и теперь другие хотят, чтобы я стал взрослым.

----------


## wanja

В аптеке:
— Вам что, молодые люди?
— Две упаковки глюконата кальция.
— Все?
— Активированного угля, пожалуйста, тоже две.
— Господи, что у вас?
— Первенство общежития по шашкам
========
- Папа мне всегда говорил: не ходи по злачным местам - там такое можно увидеть...
- А ты ходил?
- Ходил.
- И что же ты там увидел?
- Папу.
=============
Чудесно и загадочно название вина "Херес". В нем русское "нет" органично сочетается с английским "да".
==============
В детстве на переменах мы кидались мокрой тряпкой. Уверен, сейчас для этого есть специальная программа для айфона.
===============
Если вам пеpебежала доpогу чёpная кошка, потом чёpная мышка, а за ней чёpная жучка, затем чёpная внучка, то дед выкопал не pепку, а высоковольтный кабель.

----------


## wanja

На вопрос: как Вам удалось в бараньем стаде четыре раза выиграть демократические выборы, волк ответил: 
— На первых выборах мне очень повезло просто, на вторых — я всех баранов убедил, что другие волки — хуже меня, ну, и на третьих и на четвертых у меня с другими волками был договор: они пугают своих баранов мной, я своих баранов — ими.

----------


## wanja

В петербуржце всё должно быть прекрасно: и лорнет, и крылатка, и пятно от шавермы. 
===========
Каждый покойник на Эвересте когда-то был невероятно мотивированной личностью.
============
По статистике, более 45% разводов происходит из-за того, что жена превращается в неухоженную, вечно недовольную, ворчливую бабу. Однако остальные 55% разводов происходят из-за того, что в неухоженную, вечно недовольную и ворчливую бабу превращается муж.

----------


## wanja

Эрудит - человек, который обо всем имеет несобственное мнение.
===========
Фея - Золушке:
- Спиртное на балу не пей! Это он должен позвать тебя замуж, а ты - убежать! А не наоборот, как было в прошлый раз!
=======
— Уже достала эта предновогодняя хуета!
— Может суета? 
— И она.
========
В дверь постучали sin(x) раз, потом (sin2x)/2 раз, потом (sin3x)/3 раз, и так далее...
"Фурье!" - Подумал Штирлиц
===========
В IT самое тяжелое в работе с клиентом — это не сделать все, как того хочет клиент, а объяснить клиенту, что все сделано в точности так, как он просил.
==========
Если вы боитесь потолстеть, выпейте перед едой коньяка: алкоголь убивает чувство страха.
============
Война с роботами в 2019:
— ожидания: сцена лазерной перестрелки из «Терминатора-2».
— реальность: капча.

----------


## wanja

Дело было во Франции.
Пара туристов слегка презрительно изучает витрину кондитерской...
- Давай закажем какой-нибудь французский торт
- А какие французские торты ты знаешь?
- Наполеон?
- Точно. (продавщице) Пардон!
- Уи, - вздрогнула продавщица.
- У вас есть Наполеон?
- Пардон?
- Я говорю, Наполеон есть? Торт! Т-О-Р-Т! Вот лягушатница. НА-ПО-ПЕ-ОН!
Парень жестами изобразил Наполеона. Вернее изобразил треуголку и, почему-то, лошадь...
Продавщица слегка покраснела. Видимо, сочетание слова Наполеон и русского акцента активировал генетическую память. Она отступила на шаг и твердо сказала что-то на французском...
- Тьфу ты, Кутузова на вас нету, -расстроился парень.
- О, Кутузов! - у его спутницы явно возникла идея.
- Чё, Кутузов?
- Это же мы называем торт Наполеоном. А у них наверное наоборот - Кутузов.
- Точняк. Короче, у вас есть торт Кутузов? Ку-ту-зов! Ну, Кутузов, который без глаза.
Парень жестами изобразил Кутузова, тыча себя в глаз рукой...
Продавщица отступила еще на шаг. Не каждый день ей обещают сначала оседлать, а потом выбить глаз...
Девушка куда-то убежала, а на ее место пришел старичок, похожий на Бельмондо. Типичный такой французский старичок. Парень повторил представление. Старик вздохнул и произнес на русском, слегка картавя:
- Молодой человек, Ви сегодня пятый, который Кутузова изображает. Русский ресторан напротив. Там и Наполеон, и Оливье, и Кутузов с маслом, наверное. У нас таки французская кондитерская...

----------


## wanja

Перед любым известным модельером время от времени встаёт вопрос - "А что ещё можно было бы заправить в трусы?".
=========
Оптимист живёт по принципу: сейчас хорошо, потому что потом будет хуже.
=======
Зона комфорта - тюрьма в Норвегии. 
========
— Сколько человек работает в вашей компании? 
— Примерно половина.
=========
Украина, Украина, Украина. Утюг включаешь, и там Украина. 
А помните, были новости про козла и тигра. 
Золотое было времечко.

----------


## wanja

Мужик после вчерашнего сидит на пеньке, задумчиво курит и смотрит, как жена копает картошку: 
— Да-а... не родила ты мне сына... Сейчас бы помощь была. 
Жена: 
— Конечно... Сейчас бы вдвоем курили.
=============
Степан Сергеевич всю жизнь работал на заводе по производству презервативов. У него есть две дочери - одна от первого брака, другая - от заводского...
-------
В бассейн вливается 200 литров воды, а выливается 205. 
Вопрос: есть ли у купающихся совесть?
---------
Как-то Старик Хоттабыч попал молотком себе по пальцу... и тут же вызвал путану.
---------
Инерция. Жара закончилась, но организм по-прежнему требует пять бутылок пива каждый день.

----------


## wanja

В суде в маленьком южноамериканском городке прокурор вызывает своего первого свидетеля — старенькую бабушку. Он начинает допрос: 
— Миссис Джонс, вы меня знаете? 
— Ну конечно я знаю вас, мистер Вильямс. Я знала вас еще маленьким мальчиком и, честно говоря, вы меня весьма разочаровываете. Вы лжете, изменяете своей жене, манипулируете людьми и говорите гадости за их спинами. Вы думаете, что большой человек, потому что у вас не хватает мозгов, чтобы понять, что вы — всего лишь мелкий бюрократ. 
Прокурор был шокирован. Не зная, что делать дальше, он указал в другой конец комнаты и спросил: 
— Миссис Джонс, знаете ли вы адвоката? 
— Ну конечно я знаю. Я знаю мистера Брэдли тоже с его младых ногтей. Он ленивый, нетерпимый и у него проблемы с алкоголем. Он не может построить нормальные отношения ни с кем, а его адвокатская контора — одна из худших в нашем штате. Не говоря уже о том, что он изменял своей жене с тремя разными женщинами. Кстати, одна из них — ваша жена. Да, я знаю его. 
Адвокат стоял, ни жив, ни мертв. Судья попросил обоих юристов подойти к нему и очень тихим голосом сказал: 
— Если кто-нибудь из вас, идиотов, спросит ее знает ли она меня, я отправлю вас обоих на электрический стул.

----------


## wanja

— Пап, нам сегодня в школе объясняли, что такое финансовые деривативы. Я ничего не понял. Ты можешь как-то в двух словах? 
— Дериватив, сынок, это запах запаха денег.
======
Хозяйке на заметку. Ваш ребенок прослужит дольше, если отдать его во флот.
============
Директор рекламной фирмы обращается к сотрудникам: 
— Скоро юбилей нашей фирмы. Его нужно отметить так, чтобы говорила вся Москва. Но в то же время потратить минимум средств. И, самое главное, юбилей должен всем доставить большую радость. Есть ли какие-нибудь идеи? 
— Есть! — доносится голос из толпы. — Вам нужно прыгнуть с Останкинской башни. Об этом будет знать вся Москва, стоить это будет недорого. А уж что касается радости сотрудников...

----------


## wanja

Минздрав предупреждает: лёгкие сигареты вызывают лёгкие заболевания и ведут к лёгкой смерти.
======
Один терапевт - это 1024 гигапевта, или 1048576 мегапевтов.
========
Из истории медицины. 
2000 год до нашей эры: - Поешь корешков. 
1000 год нашей эры: - Корешки - это язычество. Молись. 
1850 год: - Молитва это предрассудки. Выпей эту микстуру. 
1940 год: - Микстура это яд. Прими эти таблетки. 
1985 год: - Таблетки не действуют. Возьми эти антибиотики. 
2000 год: - Антибиотики искусственные. Поешь-ка корешков...
=============
Мужик приходит к врачу:
- Скажите доктор а идиот - это заболевание?
- Для вас голубчик - выздоровление...
=====
Психиатр - пациенту-мужчине: 
- А это сознание собственной неполноценности пришло к вам внезапно или развилось нормально - в связи с женитьбой и отцовством?

----------


## wanja

В чем разница между наукой, религией и политикой? 
Наука — человек ищет в тёмной комнате чёрную кошку. 
Религия — человек ищет в тёмной комнате чёрную кошку, которой там нет. 
Политика — человек ищет в тёмной комнате чёрную кошку, которой там нет, и вдруг кричит: Поймал!
==========
Я: — Святой отец, я совершил все 7 смертных грехов за 30 минут. 
Священник: — Как? 
Я: — Я был очень зол и завидовал соседу, поэтому лениво соблазнил его жену, съел все его продукты из холодильника и не поделился. 
Священник: — Ты забыл гордыню. 
Я: — Нет, я очень горжусь этим.
========
— Я — вегетарианец, что посоветуете заказать в вашем ресторане? 
— Такси.
============
В наших школах если трудовик и физрук бросают пить, то школа сразу считает себя гимназией.

----------


## wanja

Английский лорд приходит в гости к другому и звонит в дверь. Ему открывает дворецкий. 
Лорд: — Добрый день. Лорд Джонсон дома? 
— Нет, сэр, он уехал на кладбище. 
— А не подскажете, скоро ли он вернется? 
— Не знаю, сэр, он уехал туда в гробу.
================
В мире есть 4 вещи, которые невозможно найти: 
1-Второй носок 
2-Пульт от телевизора 
3-Наушники от телефона 
4-Ценник от нужного мороженого в магазине
===========
Каждый москвич мечтает, чтобы его двор был не заставлен грязными машинами, а светлым, чистым и просторным.
Ну и чтобы всегда было место свою тачку у подъезда поставить...
======
Вопреки ожиданиям, сын сантехника закончил школу с медалью, институт с красным дипломом, уехал в аспирантуру в Англию. Спился он уже в Оксфорде.

----------


## wanja

Преемственность поколений:
Внуки, которые расшаривают фейки в интернете, смеются над бабушками, которые пересказывают новости Первого канала.
=======
- Скажите, а таможенный досмотр много времени отнимает?
- Судя по содержимому вашего багажа, у вас он может отнять лет десять.
========
Нет ничего более раздражающего, чем чей-то хороший пример.
==========
Ничто так не нуждается в исправлении, как чужие привычки.

----------


## wanja

Весело гремя карабинами, вниз пронеслась связка альпинистов.
================
Если бы в "Битве экстрасенсов" принимали участие настоящие экстрасенсы, то на кастинг пришёл бы только один человек.

----------


## wanja

- Я считаю, что стакан наполовину полный, вот!
- Хотел бы я посмотреть на тебя, допустим, в тайге... С наполовину сухими спичками, наполовину острым ножом, наполовину заряженным ружьём. А вокруг тебя наполовину сытые медведи.
============
Можно написать приквел к "Снежной королеве" Андерсена - про становление этого персонажа, в духе "Джокера".
Начало: впечатлительная скандинавская девочка-подросток очень рассержена на людей за то, что их деятельность приводит к глобальному потеплению...

----------


## wanja

Всё-таки как много зависит от места действия:
Воскрес в Иерусалиме - Чудо; воскрес в Голливуде - Зомби.
========
Две туристки, одетые в бикини, заходят прямо с пляжа в мужской монастырь.
На них смотрят косо.
Одна шепчет другой: «Я же говорила, без платка на голове нельзя!»
=========
Тараканы могут выжить при ядерной войне, а от удара газетой выжить не могут.
Это ещё раз доказывает, насколько опасны современные бумажные СМИ.
=======
Надпись на парте: «Я люблю Васю»
Ниже: «Расслабься, дура, Вася гей».
Ещё ниже: «Я не дура, я дурак» 
====
Так хочется быть добрым и порядочным, особенно когда понимаешь, что патронов на всех всё равно не хватит.

----------


## wanja

Никто не заслуживает плохого. Никто. Все заслуживают только хорошего.
Кто-то хорошего отношения, а кто-то… хорошего пинка…
===============
По результатам опроса в интернете, анекдоты в интернете читают 100% пользователей.
Из них 1% смеется над анекдотами, 49% смеются над теми, кто их придумывает, 50% узнают таким образом новости.
===========
- У меня девушка на змеином говорит!
- Да ну? Докажи!
- Смотри!
Пишет ей сообщение: "Дорогая, милая, ты у меня самая красивая! Люблю тебя!".
Та пишет в ответ: "Спс".

----------


## wanja

"Он говорил ей, что любит её."
Вставьте слово "только" в любое место данного предложения и смотрите как оно меняет смысл...
========
- Как ужасно положение певицы, когда она чувствует, что уже начинает терять голос!
- Ещё ужаснее, если она этого не чувствует...
=========
Если ты споткнёшься, упадёшь и выживешь, то впоследствии можешь смело говорить, что пережил столкновение с планетой.

----------


## wanja

В 2 часа ночи во мне просыпается философ, в 3 часа – мечтатель, а в 7 часов – невыспавшийся человек.
==============
- Куда не плюнь - везде враги!
- Так может, меньше плевать надо?
=========
Футбол на Руси изобрели в 13 веке. Тренировали древнерусские футбольные команды старцы. Поэтому игроки по полю не бегали, а ходили с чувством собственного достоинства и с мудрым выражением лица. Эта традиция сохранилась в нашем футболе и по сей день.
==============
Господи, дай мне сил доесть то, что осталось, дай мне мужество выбросить то, что испортилось. И дай мне мудрость отличить одно от другого.

----------


## wanja

По статистике, каждый четвертый россиянин встречается в 2 раза реже, чем каждый второй.
=========
Прочтите Нидерланды с ударением на Ы и почувствуйте запах и простор казахской степи, терпкий вкус кумыса, уют юрты...
===========
Жена ругает мужа:
- Значит, для аппетита выпил?! А почему тогда пьяный в хлам?
- Аппетит был очень плохой...
========
- Ты чего такая грустная?
- Да муж на восьмое марта духи подарил. А вечером, хоть я его и просила, всё равно выпил.
- Но в праздник-то можно и выпить.
- Он духи выпил.

----------


## wanja

Мужчина отличается от женщины тем, что перед совершением глупости он тщательно её обдумывает.
=======
Фотограф - это человек, который за день фотографирует более 50 голых женщин, а возбуждается на новую линзу Саnоn.
=============
Позабавила реклама на щите: "Окна из лучших домов Европы". Это даже суровее, чем "Мы отобрали для Вас лучшие зерна кофе".
================
В Техасе мужчина зашёл за девочкой в душевую, сказав, что он идентифицирует себя как девушка.
Отец девочки выбил ему зубы, сказав, что он идентифицирует себя как Зубная фея.

----------


## wanja

Говорят, теперь молодые актрисы спят с Фёдором Бондарчуком только ради того, чтобы не сниматься в его фильмах.
=======
Я не мог просто стоять и смотреть, как она уходит от меня… Поэтому начал немного пританцовывать.
=====
На крыльце правительственной больницы курят три хирурга.
Обычный хирург говорит:
- Я с утра депутату аппендицит вырезал - пока через слой жира пробирался, два скальпеля затупил!
Кардиохирург:
- Это ерунда. Я депутату пластику клапана делал - грудную клетку вскрыл, до сердца добрался, а оно каменное! Пока болгаркой резал - два алмазных диска сточил.
Нейрохирург:
- Мужики, это всё пустяки. Вот вы когда-нибудь пробовали пересадить мозг депутата в череп курицы, и так закрепить, чтобы не болтался? 
=========
Включил телевизор. Непонятно, как и куда писать комментарии, перемотки нет. Выключил.
==========
Запись в дневнике. 
«Ваш сын сегодня опять дрался на перемене. Я поставила на него и выиграла 50 рублей. Спасибо»

----------


## wanja

Сделав умное лицо, молчи, не выдавай себя словами!
==========
Из-за аномально теплой погоды в России распустилось правительство. 
===========
13:00 Путин заявил, что госслужащие должны быть только гражданами России.
16:30 Правительство в полном составе ушло в отставку.
=============
Ельцин 1999: Я устал, я ухожу.
Путин 2020: Я устал, уходите.
===========
Каменный век. Два человека сидят в пещере и жарят мамонта.
Один другому говорит: «что-то не так – воздух и всё остальное кругом экологически чистое, а всё что мы едим – натуральное, органическое, но почему-то никто не живет дольше тридцати».
==========
В этом году на Крещение можно будет не только окунуться и поплавать, но и позагорать.

----------


## wanja

— А почему вы расстались?
— Она сказала, что у нее иссяк запал.
— Что запало?
— Иссяк.
— А что это?
— Да я тоже не понял.
=========
– Алле, здравствуйте, кто взял трубку?
– Здравствуйте. Я не брал!
=========
– Алло, а куда я попал?
– А куда вы целились?
=======
Два часа ночи. Звонок:
– Аллё, там стадо баранов не пробегало? ))
– А ты чё, отстал?...
============
Депозит, это когда у тебя есть деньги. Но ты живёшь так, как будто у тебя их нет. А кредит, это когда у тебя нет денег. Но ты живешь так, как будто они у тебя есть.

----------


## wanja

Камышовым называется кот, поймавшим не менее k мышей при заданном значении k. 
==========
Русская литература состоит из страдания. Страдает или персонаж, или автор, или читатель. 
А если все трое — то это шедевр русской литературы.

----------


## Soft sign

> Камышовым называется кот, поймавший не менее k мышей

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wanja

- Что вы посоветуете к этому вину?
- К этому вину идеально подойдёт жареный беляш с автовокзала.
===========
Задачка, которую хороший программист решит за пару минут, а хороший физик сойдет с ума:
файл весит 600 кило, за какое время он скачается, если ширина канала - 8 метров в секунду?
===========
Внешняя военная угроза, сговор государства с оккультистом-трансгендером, позволивший внедрить новые разведывательные технологии, иностранный агент, вызвавший братоубийственную войну, роковая женщина с Востока, соблазнившая представителей высшей элиты, убийство главы государства при помощи дрона - не пропустите остросюжетную экранизацию бессмертной классики - телесериал "Золотой петушок"!

----------


## wanja

Операция в российской глубинке.
Хиpyрг: - Сестра, наpкоз!
Сестра: - Какой??
Хирург: - Наш, местный!
Сестра: - Баю-баюшки-баююююю...

----------


## wanja

Если есть наушники для мобильного телефона, то почему не придумать наротник?
Сидит чувак рядом в наушниках и наротнике и туда что-нибудь свое говорит.
А ты ничего и не слышишь. Сидишь, в окошко автобуса смотришь. В тишине.
И не знаешь, что он сегодня ел, и не догадываешься, какая Ленка сука.

----------


## wanja

- Фима, что такое вечеринка?
- Как утренник, только ты не зайчик, а свинья.
============
– Бэрримор, кто это ночью выл на болотах?
– Простите, сэр, накопилось…
======
Китайцы - темнота. Вместо того, чтобы провести молебен, они больницы за 10 дней строят.
=========
- Алло! Здравствуйте! Это телефон помощи алкоголикам?
- Да.
- Скажите, как делать мохито?
=======
— Знаешь, что такое квантовая суперпозиция? 
— Да нет, наверное.

----------


## wanja

Скандал в интеллигентной еврейской семье…
- Идиёт!
- Тварь!
- Рукожоп!
- Прошмандовка!
- Алкоголик!
- Так Цилечка, мне теперь на «К»… «Коза» таки было?

----------


## wanja

Около метро менты остановили пьянющего мужика, один из ментов орал:
"Куда ты идешь?! Кто ты?! Ты почему здесь?!"
Я подумал: " А не слишком сложные экзистенциальные вопросы ты задаешь пьяному мужику?
Человечество веками на это ответить не может".

----------


## wanja

Он ушел давно, оставив ей на память лишь учебник русского языка…
… а она все еще скучала по ихним прогулкам и евошней улыбке.
==========
Водители делятся на две категории: камикадзе — те, кто обогнал тебя, и тормоза — те, кого обогнал ты.

----------


## Lampada

Мужик зашёл в автобус и давай кашлять. Все оборачиваются, испуганно смотрят. Кондуктор спрашивает:
— У вас что, коронавирус?
Мужик откашлялся и говорит:
— Нет, у меня туберкулёз. 
— Ну, слава Богу, — вздохнул весь автобус.

----------


## wanja

Танцы — это сурдоперевод музыки
Печалька. Хорошо, что не смертелька
Курьер — это парень хоть куда
Не пойман — не зять
Опять спешат мои весы…
Увидев ее Купидон застрелился
Она, как эхо, отдалась в горах
А она ничего… За пивом пойдет
Здоровье само за себя не выпьет
Пустил скупую мужскую слюну
По гороскопу я сегодня сволочь
Срочно нужны деньги на ветер
Стыдно сказать — покажи
Кружок любителей квадратов
На работе и окно — телевизор
Страна у нас богатая на бедных 
===============
Как так вышло, что чайники, колонки, мультиварки и розетки уже умные, а люди еще нет?

----------


## wanja

Сёма бросил свою девушку, потому что считал, что она с ним встречается ради денег, которые он ей должен.
==========
- Официант, стейк!
- Какой прожарки?
- Да я не шарю...
- Ну, по шкале от принесу кусок угля до мы введем сюда корову и вы укусите ее за жопу, вам ближе куда?
===========
Рыбак-свидетель утверждал, что замеченный им преступник был четыре с половиной метра ростом и весом килограммов триста.
===========
Забавный факт: Если всех людей выстроить в цепочку по экватору, большинство из них утонут.

----------


## wanja

Я не подпускаю своего мужа к кухне.
В последний раз, когда он там хозяйничал, он сжёг салат.
============= 
- Ты где?
- Здеся.
- Здеся большая! Ты где?
===========
— Благодарность, Зяма, таки тоже может быть чёрной! Баночка кофе или, например, икры!
============
- Что общего между грибниками и сотовой связью?
- Они пропадают в лесу.
==========
— Почему вы сразу не позвонили в полицию, когда на вас напал квартирный вор? 
— Так всё, как всегда же было, когда домой пьяным прихожу — по лбу скалкой, звёзды из глаз, вырубился, очнулся, шишка на лбу, тихонечко дополз до дивана, замер до утра. Откуда же я знал, что жена к тёще уехала!
==============
Спрашивает психолог у инженера:
- Чего вы, технари, нас так не любите? Мы же хотим вам помочь раздвинуть стены сознания!
- Помощнички, блин! Они же все несущие!

----------


## wanja

Наука и религия очень даже могут сосуществовать. Например, для изготовления бомбы нужна наука, а для её подрыва нужен религиозный человек.

----------


## wanja

Беседуем с дочкой (3 года), как зовут деток в ее группе. Она: 
— Катя, Никита, Радибога... 
Я в недоумении: 
— Как?! 
— Радибога. Ей воспитательница всё время говорила: «Ради бога, не плачь».
=========
— Так ты женат? 
— Это не политкорректно! Нужно говорить: "мужчина с ограниченными возможностями".

----------


## wanja

Если написать на каком угодно товаре «Без кудиблоидов», то продажи пойдут вверх. 
Примечательно, что, если написать «С кудиблоидами», то продажи тоже пойдут вверх.
========================
Мои старые друзья смеялись надо мной, когда я сказал, что у меня тело 18-летнего парня...
Пока не заглянули в мой холодильник...

----------


## wanja

- Да-а, хорошо вчера погуляли! Теперь хочется начать новую жизнь... в новом городе... под новым именем...
=============
Ближневосточная истина:
Если гора не идёт к Магомету, значит... Абрам дал больше.
==========
Всё когда-нибудь заканчивается: терпение, нервы, патроны. Вот за патроны особенно обидно.
=============
Доклад американской разведки:
«Россия в конец офигела! Раньше она поддерживала одного кандидата в президенты США, а теперь - всех!!!»

----------


## wanja

Друг из Китая сказал, что лучше не брать коронавирус Covid-19, так как в сентябре выйдет новая версия Covid-20.
===========
Молвил богатырь: 
— Выходи, чудище поганое! 
И ответило чудище поганое: 
— Извините, но мне только через две остановки.
=================
Что такое "обратный экзорцизм"?
- Это когда демон изгоняет священника из тела маленького мальчика.

----------


## wanja

Крупный фабрикант приходит к раввину:
— Ребе, у меня проблемы. Фабрика приносит одни убытки, дисциплины никакой, производительность на нуле, долги растут, налоги заели. Что делать?
— Возьми Талмуд, положи его подмышку и обходи всю фабрику два раза в день.
Через месяц приходит радостный фабрикант к раввину и говорит:
— Замечательно, воровство на работе прекратилось, бездельники уволены, производительность выросла, с долгами покончено! В чём секрет?
— Руководитель должен постоянно находиться у себя на производстве и вникать во всё, что происходит.
— Это я понял. А Талмуд зачем?
— Для солидности. 
==============
Мент останавливает студента и велит документы предъявить.
— Та-а-а-ак, не работаем, значит...
— Да, не работаем.
— Та-а-а-ак, денежки государственные прожираем, значит...
— Да, прожираем.
— Та-а-а-ак, студенты мы, значит...
— Нет, извините, студент только я.
=============
Директор большого завода говорит своему заместителю:
- Поздравляю, вы делаете невероятные успехи. Всего какой-то год назад вы поступили к нам простым разнорабочим, через 2 месяца вы стали бригадиром, через месяц табельщиком, через 3 месяца сменным мастером, затем инженером, через месяц уже были заместителем начальника цеха, а еще через 2 месяца добрались и до начальника цеха, а теперь вы мой первый заместитель. Что вы на это скажете?
- Спасибо, папа!

----------


## wanja

На допросе:
— Расскажите, где вы купили такой качественный диплом о высшем образовании?
— Нашёл на дороге!
— Вы утверждаете, что нашли на дороге диплом на свое имя?
— Совершенно верно!
— И как вы объясните такое совпадение?
— Это не совпадение. Просто паспорт на это имя я купил после.
===========
Приходит интеллигент в ресторан. К нему подходит официант, важный такой, салфетка, блокнотик, всё пучком.
- Мне, пожалста, телячью отбивную.
- Хорошо, - записывает в блокнот.
- Из молочного теленка 3-4 месяцев.
- Будет сделано.
- И вырезку сделайте между 5 и 6 ребром, плиз.
- Все будет в лучшем виде - записывает...
- И не вдоль волокон, а поперёк.
- Ок.
- Поджарьте в слое кипящего масла ~1 см... Положите на фарфоровое блюдо... Украсьте листком салата сорта "Одесский кучерявец"... Две маслинки...
- Оччень хорошо. Сделаем.
- Приготовьте соус на бургундском урожая 84-го года с восточного склона...
- Ок.
- ... и подайте, пожалуйста, мне при температуре 60 градусов.
- Заказ принят. Подождите немного, плз.
Записывает в блокнот, удаляется с важным видом за перегородку...
И орёт в кухню:
- Зина!!! Лангет раз!

----------


## wanja

— С одной стороны виски пить хорошо, а с другой неудобно. 
— Почему? 
— С другой стороны горлышка нет.
===========
За столом всегда необходимо присутствие АНАЛИТИКА — человека, который постоянно будет предлагать: "А налить?"
===============
Занимательная статистика:
"По данным Российского Статистического Центра, каждый год в России наблюдается удивительная закономерность: к Великому Посту число верующих резко падает, а к Пасхе - также резко возрастает."

----------


## Lampada

"- Что происходит на свете? 
- Да просто чума. 
- Просто чума? Вы уверены? 
- Да, я уверен.
- Я уже слышал и слух этот мною проверен -
  Мы и Европа уверенно сходим с ума.
- Что же из этого следует?
- Следует пить! Водку, коньяк, самогон и креплёные вина.
  Делать коктейли из виски, портвейна и джина.
- Надо, покуда не поздно, за этим сходить.."  Пародия на известную песню:    https://youtu.be/Zi18la9a12o

----------


## wanja

- Привет!
- Да.
- Надо говорить: "Привет", а не: "Да". Ты дома?
- Привет.
=========
Молодой ​​инстаграфъ, постмещикъ, камеръ-​​блогеръ купитъ аккаунтъ съ рѣпостными.
=====================
Да, был я когда-то молод и глуп. К счастью от молодости удалось избавиться.

----------


## wanja

На похоронах усопшего так хвалили, что вдова два раза подходила к гробу, чтобы посмотреть кто там лежит.
==========
У интеллигентного человека есть одно явное преимущество: во время дискуссии никто не ожидает от него прямого в челюсть.
==============
Две причины, по которым я не доверяю людям: 
1. Я не знаю их. 
2. Я знаю их.

----------


## wanja

Объявление в офисном туалете:
Друг! Помой руки! Тебя убьет не вирус, а то, что в инфекционке нет WiFi.
========
Две подруги:
- Твой знает английский?
- Даже слишком: я просила новый ноутбук, а он, зараза, купил мне в канцелярском отделе блокнот. 
==========
- Какие средства для безопасного секса ты используешь?
- Бронежилет.
- ?
- Понимаешь, у моей любовницы муж охотник, и если вдруг он с охоты раньше времени с ружьём вернётся, то презерватив не спасёт...
===========
Люблю, знаете ли, приехать домой на своем Форде после трудного дня, достать из холодильника ледяную бутылочку Кока-Колы, открыть на своем Айфоне браузер Хром от Гугл и где-нибудь в Твиттере оставить патриотичный комментарий, что Америке скоро кирдык вместе с её экономикой.

----------


## wanja

За последние дни все научились регулярно мыть руки.
Тема следующей пандемии - «поворотники».
==========
Мой дед говорил: "Если одна дверь закрывается, то другая обязательно откроется". 
Он всегда мудро говорил, но при этом делал паршивые шкафы.

----------


## wanja

Уборщица просит у директора банка: 
— Вы не могли бы дать мне ключ от хранилища, а то мне каждый день приходиться по 20 минут возиться со шпилькой, чтобы открыть и прибраться там?
======================
Ещё неделя карантина,
и маска будет мне мала.

----------


## wanja

— А я знаю как быстро победить коронавирус. 
— ? 
— Надо рассказать остальным вирусам, что из-за него люди начали мыть руки.
===================
- Я разбираюсь в кино, живописи, литературе.
- Да? Прекрасно! И как вам последний фильм Годара?
- Я же говорю, пока разбираюсь.
***
- Ужасно, наверное, когда певец понимает, что не может больше петь!
- Ужаснее, когда он не понимает этого...

----------


## wanja

Сара встала на весы. Муж заглядывает на шкалу и мерзко хихикает. Она ему спокойно говорит: 
— Яша! А как ты думал? Таки люди с золотым сердцем, железным здоровьем и стальными нервами лёгкими не бывают!
========
— И кто мы с тобой теперь? — спросила она, склонив голову и обхватив руками свои колени — Друзья или любовники?.. 
Он стоял у окна и молчал.
— Кем бы ты хотел быть? — спросила она снова. 
Он ответил, глядя в ночное небо: 
— Космонавтом!
============
Студенты делятся на три вида: ямщики, ящерицы и собаки. Ямщики выезжают на тройках. У ящериц только один хвост отвалится — вырастает другой. У собак глаза умные, но сказать ничего не могут.

----------


## Lampada

https://images.app.goo.gl/L25dCTSik3eHcrK97

----------


## wanja

- Если есть детский шампунь, который не щиплет глазки, то зачем делают шампунь, который щиплет глаза, для взрослых?
- А потому, что ты вырос!!! Тебя больше не жалко. Скажи спасибо, что тебе вообще есть, чем мыть твою пустую башку. Мой и плачь. Мой и плачь!..
==========
Лет в 7 я увидел, как в спальне Дед Мороз переодевается в папу, и с тех пор я понял, что папы не существует.
=======
В два часа ночи по московскому времени начался бой между тяжеловесами — группой"Раммштайн" и строительным перфоратором фирмы Кrеss. В пятом раунде обоим зачли техническое поражение: кто-то из соседей выкрутил пробки.
============
- Хочу предупредить, наш аттракцион не для слабонервных.
- Я сильно нервный.
- Тогда проходите!
=======
- Что-то в последнее время валом пошли сообщения о создании новейших систем вооружения. Наверное, наше руководство знает что-то такое, чтобы сильно поспешать.
- Конечно. Нашей оборонке грозит страшный зверь.
- Американцы, что ль?
- Хуже. Туда скоро хлынут жертвы ЕГЭ.
=============
Человек: Я - царь природы!
Природа: Ну царь так царь. Держи корону.

----------


## wanja

Охранники из Академгородка во время дежурства не разгадывают, а придумывают сканворды.
========
- Интересно, а как я буду выглядеть в 90?
- Ха. А ты – оптимист!
- Почему «оптимист»? Мне до 90 всего пару килограмм осталось набрать. 
===========
Когда я выхожу из дома, меня вечно преследует ощущение, будто я что-то забыл. Например, уравнения Максвелла в интегральной форме.
===============
— Что там за грохот? 
— Это пипец крадется! 
— А почему так громко? 
— А чего ему стесняться?
==========
В ресторане, официант принимает заказ.
- Вам суп на искусственном бульоне или на натуральном?
- Как это "на искусственном"???
- Это из кубика.
- А натуральный?
- Из двух кубиков...
===========
В детстве Андрюша жил с родителями и бабушкой.
По субботам к бабушке приходили какие-то дедушки и старушки, вспоминали свою молодость, смотрели альбомы, пели песни и играли в лото.
Потом родители отправляли его во двор погулять, он шел к беседке и слушал, как мужики рассказывали, как бухают, трахают малолеток, матерясь и отпуская сальные шуточки, потом мужики ругались, дрались, их забирала милиция. Потом Андрюша вырос, но детство его не отпускало, и он стал ведущим передач "В субботу вечером" и "Пусть говорят".

----------


## wanja

Древнегреческая доска объявлений
****
- Вставлю молнию в брюки. Зевс.
- Продам печень. Все равно не нужна. Прометей.
- Досуг. Афродита.
- Куплю печень. Очень нужна. Дионис.
- Коррекция фигуры за один сеанс. Доктор Прокруст.
- Экотуризм с максимальным погружением в природу. Цирцея
- Дельтапланеризм с опытным инструктором. ИП Дедал & Икар.
- Шубы из элитной овчины. ООО "Язон и Аргонавты".
- Концерты и корпоративы (живой звук). Орфей.
- Делаю всякую ненужную фигню. Сизиф.
- Квест "Выйти из комнаты". Оригинальные подарки. Минос.
- Уборка квартир, домов и конюшен. Геракл.
- Скупка, продажа лома драгметаллов. Ломбард. Мидас.
- Изготовление памятников из материалов заказчика. ИП Медуза-Горгона
- Морские туры на Итаку. Одиссей
- Кастинг в проект "Богатая вдова". Реквизит обеспечу. Одиссей
- Овечья брынза. Самовывоз. Циклоп Полифем.
- Конкур и джигитовка. За утерянную целостность хребта ответственности не несем. Кентавр Хирон.
- Любые монеты для нумизмата. Дорого. Харон.
- Лодочные прогулки в одну сторону. Две монеты любой страны и номинала. Харон.
- Собака в аренду. Аид.
- Элитная охрана круглосуточно. Дорого. Надежно. ИП Цербер.
- Тренировки, соревнования по тяжелой атлетике. Сверхтяжелый вес. Атлант.
- Поддержим вашу кандидатуру на выборах. Кариатиды.
- Органические удобрения. Недорого. Авгий.
- Оренбургские платки и палантины самоклеющиеся. Прочно, практично, оригинально. Арахна.
- Макраме, кружево циновки, гороскопы. Быстро и качественно. Мойры.
- В условиях самоизоляции ищу собутыльников по скайпу. Спиртное у каждого участника своё! Пан.
- Массаж, аккупунктура и лапараскопия печени на дому у заказчика. Без интима. Орёл.
- Любые сделки без посредников. Виртуозно. Взаимовыгодно. Гермес.
- Элитные сорта яблок. Красавицам скидки. ЗАО "Эрида&Геспериды".
- Яблоки садов Гесперид. Доставка ТК Геракла.
- Биодобавки, эликсиры, омолаживающая косметика. Экспресс-доставка. Гермес
- Акция: две головы по цене одной! (Только для жителей Лерны) Гидра.
- Аниматоры для взрослых. ООО "Оргия". Гора Парнас, спросить Вакханок.
- Мастер непорочного зачатия. Обучение. Феминисткам скидки. Гера.
- Экстремальное катание на колесницах. Фаэтон.
- Качественная пряжа от производителя.Прочность гарантируем. Ариадна.
- Стрельба из лука по движущимся мишеням. Корпоративы, тим-билдинги. Эрос.
- Сколочу крепкую семью. Кто не сколотится - прибью! Гера.
- Защитим суставы ног и сухожилия. Центр ортопедии и травматологии "Ахиллес & Со".
- Нескучные подарки и сюрпризы к любому случаю. ООО "Троянский конь".
- Золотые кресла от Гефеста.

----------


## wanja

Тимуровцы-хулиганы переводят бабушек через дорогу в неположенном месте.
=======
Марк Шагал, Тадж Махал, Стивен Сигал... Все чем-то занимались
==========
Эх чуден, однако русский язык.
Вроде бы синонимы, а какая огромная разница между людьми близкими, и людьми недалёкими.
===========
Отладка есть мучительный и болезненный процесс осознания программистом того факта, что программа работает именно так, как он написал.
========
- А меня жена обезьяной называет.
- Почему?
- Потому, что от меня уже произошло несколько человек.

----------


## wanja

Панда в течение суток в среднем ест 12 часов.
Человек во время карантина ест как панда.
Отсюда и название "пандемия".
===========
А что если ночь поседела только потому, что Юра Шатунов доверял ей свои тайны?
==========
Фраза "Я сын прокурора" так и не отпугнула медведя.
========
— Сарочка, почему ты замолчала?
— Сема, не мешай мне. Я ушла в себя.
— Значит, сколько я тебя помню, ты была всё время не в себе?
===========
Внимание!
В фильме содержатся сцены рукопожатий, прикосновений к лицу и пребывания на улице без уважительной причины.
**************
Судьба разбросала нас спасать мир по разным диванам...
************
Сейчас по признаку короткой стрижки можно штрафовать посетителей подпольных парикмахерских.

----------


## wanja

Я, конечно, могу допустить, что это не Путин убил Кеннеди, но все иные версии выглядят как теории заговора и уж очень неправдоподобно.
=========
— Зая, хочешь, я для тебя достану звезду?
— Опять будешь в три часа ночи названивать Киркорову?

----------


## wanja

Карантиниада 2020:
- Современное пятижорье;
- Перетягивание салата;
- Фигурное питание;
- Спортивная ходьба в Пятерочку;
- Лёгкая котлетика;
- Балконный спорт;
- Вялобол;
- Алкогольф...

----------


## wanja

Пасечник догадался, что жена нашла заначку, когда увидел её с опухшим лицом, но в новом платье.
=============
Дима очень стремился стать известным певцом и принимал участие во многих конкурсах молодых исполнителей, но его мечте не суждено было сбыться по одной единственной причине - он был негееспособен.

----------


## wanja

И коротко о ситуации оборотами Великого и Могучего: 
• Авиаперевозчики в пролёте
• Турагенты ждут у моря погоды
• В ресторанах запахло жареным
• Фитнес-клубы протягивают ноги
• У топливных компаний дело пахнет керосином
• Мебельный бизнес дал дуба
• Производители одежды затягивают пояса
• Коворкинги не находят себе места
• У пекарен дырка от бублика
• У кондитеров жизнь не сахар
• Парфюмерия испускает дух
• Парикмахерские висят на волоске
• Магазины одежды остались без штанов
• Обувные сели в калошу
• Автомобильные компании завинчивают гайки
• Сувенирный бизнес сейчас не подарок
• Денег у фондов защиты животных кот наплакал
• У массажистов всё из рук вон плохо
• Канцелярские магазины дошли до ручки
• Бани накрылись медным тазом
• Туризм идёт лесом
• Прачечные оказались у разбитого корыта
• Ателье трещат по швам
• В музыкальной отрасли финансы поют романсы
• В кинотеатрах кина не будет
• В цветочном бизнесе довольно вяло
• Детские центры доигрались
• В боулинге хоть шаром покати
• Мастера маникюра грызут ногти
• Стоматологи положили зубы на полку
• У логопедов бесперспективняк 
Однако: 
• Производители масок зашиваются
• У производителей ИВЛ открылось второе дыхание
• В аптеках всё на мази

----------


## wanja

Основная работа чертей — убеждать население ада, что они живут в раю.
=========
— Галя, а чего это твой Коля так кричит? 
- Да зубы лезут! 
— Какие зубы? Ему же 50... 
— Вставные, вчера проглотил...
===============
– … «Интерстеллар», помнишь мы смотрели?
– Про картошку?
– Нет, про кукурузу. Про картошку – это «Марсианин»
=========
30 апреля 2020. Новости.
“К Земле приближается огромный астероид. Завтра, с мыса Канаверал стартуют храбрые американские бурильщики. Они установят на астероиде термоядерные заряды”.
20 мая 2020. Новости.
“А-А-А! К земле летит астероид с термоядерными зарядами!”
==========
колонна антикоммунистов
по синей площади идет
с большим зеленым транспарантом
июнь безделие война

----------


## wanja

- Фима, а где ты познакомился с такой девушкой?
- Как "где"? На Дерибасовской, под фонарём!
- И шо, фонарь тогда не работал?
=======
— Характер дожен быть, как член: чем твёрже, тем лучше! 
— Знаешь, характер, как и член, не всем надо показывать.

----------


## wanja

Звонит Рабинович в милицию:
- Алло, милиция! У меня дома массовые беспорядки! 
- А что случилось?
- Моя Сарочка разбушевалась!!!
- Так какие же это массовые беспорядки?
- О, вы не знаете какая у нее масса...
============================
В нашем селе никто не говорит по-английски, поэтому никого не удивляло, что на могиле деда Степана висел венок с надписью Меrrу Сhristmаs.
============
Бесит, когда ты устал и хочешь прилечь, но ты уже лежишь.
============
- Я люблю тебя!
- Спасибо.
- Я ждал другого ответа…
- Большое спасибо?

----------


## wanja

Сегодня я зашёл в отделение банка в маске и отдал им свои деньги.
Чувствую себя глупо.
========
Что общего между котами и кредитами. 
1. Их можно взять. 
2. И кот, и кредит поначалу выглядят привлекательно и безобидно. А дальше — как повезет. 
3. Их надо обслуживать. 
4. Если в них вкладываться, они могут вырасти до очень приличных размеров. 
5. И кот, и кредит могут стать большими и даже неподъемными. 
6. Из-за них имущество может оказаться описано. 
7. Оба много жрут. 
8. Взяв один раз, Вы, скорее всего, потом возьмете снова.
===========
— Сёма, ты помнишь, что должен мне сто баксов?
— До конца своих дней помнить буду!
============
Летчики летают, шофёры ездят и только моряки с художниками выпендриваются: первые "ходят", другие "пишут".

----------


## wanja

"Морж" Валентин Петрович Морозов случайно вошел летом в реку и получил глубокие ожоги...
=========
Почему объектом паранойи стали вышки 5G, а не портативные колонки?

----------


## wanja

Раньше я покупал овощи (морковку там, свеклу), клал их в ящик холодильника, они лежали всегда неделю, две, а потом я их выкидывал, так как они начинали портиться. 
Теперь я повзрослел. Я покупаю морковку, свеклу и сразу нарезаю их кубиками или соломкой и раскладываю по контейнерам. В контейнерах овощи стоят в холодильнике неделю или две, потом начинают портиться, и я их выкидываю.
========================
У женщин все предельно просто. Если мужик хороший, значит, будет другом. А вот если он козёл, то это любовь всей жизни.
===========
от рябчиков остались кости
последний съеден ананас
глаза буржуя устремились
на нас

----------


## wanja

Антипрививочники крайне возмущены отсутствием прививки от коронавируса, от которой они могли бы отказаться.
=========
Благодаря режиму самоизоляции у меня наконец появилось время сделать ремонт в ванной, разобрать хлам в кладовке и почитать Достоевского. Ничего этого я ещё не сделал, но время появилось.
============
Один человек думал, что когда он проиграл партию в шахматы, то потерпел поражение.
Проучившись два года у знаменитого учителя Дзена, он понял, что потерпел поражение, если выиграл.
По-прежнему неудовлетворенный, он проучился полтора года у великого суфийского святого Нарсуфина и узнал, что если он проиграл, но доволен проигрышем, то потерпел поражение.
Тогда он на три года направился в Гималаи и научился у великого Йога Махариши, что если он выиграл, но чувствует себя виноватым за это, то он потерпел поражение.
А потом друзья подарили ему "Энциклопедию шахматных дебютов" и он научился, наконец, развивать свои пешки.
=================
Лайфхак. Положив сахар в чай, не размешивайте его до тех пор, пока не дойдёте до своего компьютера. Та лужа, которую вы сделаете по пути, будет нелипкая и несладкая, и вы сможете спокойно вытереть её своим носком.

----------


## wanja

Кот: (залезает в картонную коробку)
Человек: Ха-ха, коты такие смешные! (залезает в бетонную коробку, платит за неё кредит).
========
Самое большое число движущихся частей - у песочных часов, а самые большие движущиеся части - у солнечных.

----------


## wanja

Boпрос в службу поддержки: «Уважаемая служба поддержки, я хочу сохранить фильм на дискету, но компьютер мне пишет, что недостаточно места, поэтому мне приходится сохранять ярлык. Если я хочу посмотреть фильм на другом компьютере, то он мне выдает ошибку, что файл не найден. Но ведь на моем компьютере фильм прекрасно проигрывается! В чем проблема? С дружеским приветом, Катя» Ответ: «Уважаемая Катя, Вы хотите положить норковую шубку в сумочку, но она туда не помещается. Поэтому вы берете лист бумаги и пишете на нем, что шуба висит в шкафу и кладете лист в сумочку - он прекрасно туда помещается. Hо когда в гостях у подруги вы достаете листок и читаете, что шуба висит в шкафу, то Вы открываете ее шкаф, а норковой шубы там не находите? Вывод: сумочка - это дискета, шубка - это фильм, листок - это ярлык, шкаф - это компьютер, моль в шкафу - это вирус, сосед в шкафу - это хакер. Обращайтесь еще». 
==============
Семья садится ужинать, заходит внук, расстроенный и молча плюхается на табурет. Дед:
- Что случилось, Серёжа?
- Дед, отстань, всё равно не поймёшь! Ты - чайник!
- А вдруг пойму? Давай, рассказывай!
- Короче, кинул я фейк, чтобы словить хайп. А...
Дед, прерывая его: - А тебя захейтили и отбуллинговали, да?

----------


## wanja

Могу починить баг костылём, но хочется сделать нормально.
Как начинаю разбираться, как всё устроено, чтобы сделать нормально, то хочется закрыть баг костылём. 
===========
На полтора МРОТ, как детей ни воспитывай, всё одно большевики получаются.
===========
Если переснять "Хищник" со стороны хищника, это будет грустный фильм о несчастном случае на охоте. 
===========
У меня была проблема, и я применил потоки. прерь д у мТепеня ве облемы.
=============
Женщинам нравится, когда за ними ухаживают…
… но иногда желание выйти замуж берёт верх.
==============
На майские праздники в Грузии люди уезжают из города, чтобы отдохнуть от шашлыков.

----------


## Lampada

https://mixnews.lv/prikolnye-kartink...usskom-yazyke/

----------


## wanja

Петров был слаб в арифметических вычислениях. И он списал у Ивановой. Парадокс заключается в том, что Иванова получила три, а Петров пять. Если учесть, что речь идет о годовом бухгалтерском отчете крупной фирмы, то сроки вполне приемлемы/
==========
Первый раз я посмотрел фильм "Кин-дза-дза" лет в 10 и ничего не понял.
Второй раз - лет в 15 и погыгыкал над всеми этими "ку", "кю", "ыа-ыа".
Третий раз - в 23 года и удивился насколько острая социальная сатира в этом фильме.
Сейчас мне 42 и я в нем живу.
===============
— Бэрримор, а что это за вой начался в Фейсбуке? 
— Противники снятия режима самоизоляции, сэр! 
— А до этого что за вой был, Бэрримор? 
— Противники введения режима самоизоляции, сэр! 
— А как вы их различаете, Бэрримор? 
— Никак, сэр. Это одни и те же люди, они просто очень любят выть, сэр.
=================
Если бы не преступное открытие Америки Колумбом 35 миллионов афроамериканцев могли бы быть сейчас просто африканцами!
===============
На днях перечитывал Борхеса в оригинале и заметил прелюбопытнейший факт: я решительно ни слова не понимаю по-испански.
==============
- Кем вы работаете?
- Ну... Я помогаю людям обрести своё место в данный момент их жизни.
- Так вы психолог?
- Нет, я таксист.

----------


## wanja

Как-то раз один пожилой писатель задумчиво спросил как бы самого себя:
- Интересно, а что напишут на моем доме после моей смерти?
Кто-то подсказал:
- “Продаётся”.
============
Встречаются два приятеля на остановке.
— Привет! Давно тебя не видел. Ну что, женился уже?
— Нет.
— Так что же ты ждешь?
— Троллейбус.
=========
- Ты был на Дне России?
- У меня зарплата 17000 рублей, что значит "был"?
============
Дедушка Мороз, в прошлом году, загадывая желание «найти мужика», я не имела в виду труп мужчины в парке, во время утренней пробежки.

----------


## Lampada

https://idaprikol.ru/picture/allo-e-...elat-3niNptsg7

----------


## Lampada

С Фейсбука: 
"_Все таскают и я утащу. То есть, притащу. 
"Инженер и антипрививочник подходят к мосту через реку, кишащую крокодилами и пираньями.
Антипрививочник спрашивает у инженера:
— Безопасно ли проходить по этому мосту?
Инженер отвечает:
— Проходить по этому мосту безопасно на 99.97%.
— Хм. Тогда я лучше вплавь."  "_

----------


## Lampada

*Начав войну, погубишь великое царство*  
Известное предсказание, которое получил в Дельфах богатейший лидийский царь Крёз, воевавший с Персией. Ему было сказано: «Если ты перейдешь реку Галис, то погубишь великое царство». Обнадёженный Крез потерпел сокрушительное поражение от Кира. На жалобу Крёза оракулу ему было указано, что в предсказании не было сказано, чьё именно царство.

----------


## diogen_

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ergyc_d9m30
Слон и моська))

----------


## Lampada

Басни Крылова сюда:  http://masterrussian.net/f45/%D0%B1%...2%D0%B0-11766/

----------


## Lampada

"*Скажите, пожалуйста, зачем вам мой муж?* 
 История случилась в советское время. Обычный санаторий Академии наук, заполненный сотрудниками средней руки,- процедуры, прогулки, сплетни, в общем, скука смертная.  И тут прошёл слух,- должен приехать академик!
 Событие!  В означенный день любопытные действительно увидели, как подъехала машина, из которой вышел солидный седовласый мужчина. Симпатичный. За ним семенила невзрачная пожилая женщина - жена. Стали они в санатории отдыхать и лечиться. Супруга знаменитости постоянно суетилась вокруг мужа, заботилась. Тот принимал все заботы с усталой благосклонностью. А в столовой посадили их рядом с молодой симпатичной дамой. Дама несколько дней оценивала обстановку. Оценила ,- и пошла в атаку. Ведь академик, это же такой шанс, да и зачем ему рядом такая серенькая старушка?
 И постепенно (барышня была грамотна и коварна) начал завязываться роман. Уже и гуляют вместе,
 и на лавочках сидят, и...-  в общем, любовь не на шутку.
  И когда уже стало всё ясно, жена не выдержала и пошла выяснять отношения с захватчицей. Просто подошла к ней и спросила, -  очень вежливо: "Скажите пожалуйста, зачем вам мой муж?"
  В ответ,- куча трескучих фраз о любви, свободе, судьбе и пр.
Пожилая женщина не унималась: "Но ведь знаете, он очень больной человек. За ним нужен постоянный уход, к тому же он должен соблюдать строгую диету, это всё не каждая женщина выдержит".
 Молодая развеселилась, -  неужели непонятно, что на зарплату академика можно организовать великолепный платный уход, вовсе не обязательно при этом превращаться в такое умученное заботами существо, как её собеседница.
 Пожилая дама несколько секунд непонимающе смотрела на нахальную молодку, потом спокойно сообщила: "Понимаю. Но дело в том, что академик, это - я"."

----------


## Lampada

_Девушка, вы откуда? 
Я из Гренобля.
И где этот ваш Грено находится?_

----------

